#ubuntu-si 2010-12-06
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ#t=23s bolš :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - 소녀시대_Gee-뮤직비디오
<Sky[x]> kva pa Facebooku dogaja ?  11 other friends now have the new profile.
<uni4dfx> shitshitshitshit APS narest do jutr :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> kaj je druga beseda za sorazmerno ?
<upd> oz. kaj sploh pomeni ta beseda
<Sky[x]> sorazmerno da če se eden poveča se tud drugi ?
<Sky[x]> al je to premosorazmerno ? :D
<upd> pol se povečujeta enako ?
<Grega> sorodno razmerno, sorodno enako
<upd> kaj pa pomen razmerno ?
<Grega> enako
<Grega> da je neko razmerje enako.
<upd> torej a=10, b=11 -> a=100, b = 110 je sorazmerno
<Grega> ow, shit, matematika..
 * Grega se skrije
<upd> hm
<Grega> jaz bi rekel ja
<upd> ok tnx
<Grega> ampak, hej.. moja matematika-foo ni dobra :)
<CrazyLemon> <upd> torej a=10, b=11 -> a=100, b = 110 je sorazmerno
<CrazyLemon> a ni to razmerno ..če že?
<CrazyLemon> torej razmerje je enako
<Grega> ja, za 10 zraste oboje
<CrazyLemon> sorazmerno bi bilo a=100 b=101 ?
<Grega> um
<Sky[x]> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> mislim..prašam ker ne vem..tudi moja matematika ni ravno najbolša :D
<Grega> jaz bi rekel, da oboje "zraste" za *10, torej sorazmerno
<CrazyLemon> ampak če oboje zraste za +90
<uni4dfx> a lahko dam pr switch() stavku default na začetek?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pol
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡e vedno sorazmerno ali je samo razmerno :D
<Grega> jaz sem za sorazmerno
<upd> ok no recimo da je sorazmerno
<upd> bom prašal prfoksa jutri
<upd> me bo poslal u kurac :d
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lahk probaš..ampak zakaj bi ga dal kr na začetek?
<upd> uni4dfx mislem da lahko, samo potem se bo vedno default izvedel, kar je isto kot če nebi bilo dati switch
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zato k mam na prvem mestu element k bi rad da se izvede po defaultu, in ga nebi rad dal na konc ker so vsi tko lepo oštevilčeni od 1 do 5
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> no pač bodo 23451
<CrazyLemon> :)
 * uni4dfx se pokriža
<Grega> nesprejemljivo!
<Grega> jaz bi raje dal 54321 !
<Grega> :)
<uni4dfx> ja sam to je pa preveč dela :D
<uni4dfx> kaj če bi jih mel 50
<uni4dfx> ostane samo Å¡e GOTO
<uni4dfx> k ga pa java nima :P
<Grega> pol bi bilo nekaj zelo narobe s tvojo kodo
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ostane tudi if(1) ... do if(50) :D
<Grega> jaz bi uporabil kr for... for(;i==1;) {} for(;i==2;) {} ...
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko! :D
 * Grega je ze to vse videl :>
 * CrazyLemon pa ni :/
<Grega> kakemu srednjesolcu pomagaj kdaj.. :)
<Grega> ce je iz SERSa, se bos ziher kaj novega naucil
<Grega> :)
<upd> uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> a
<upd> no kot sem domneval [01:43:38] <rsca> Position is irrelevant
<upd> tko da imaš na prvem mestu lahko default
<uni4dfx> uu hvala
<uni4dfx> sm mel skos filing da bo prevedu switch tko da gre od zgori navzdol
<upd> oz.
<upd> [01:44:14] <rsca> Or to put it another way, if default: was first and is always executed, what's the point of switch anyway? Just move the always-execute code above the switch statement.
<upd> kaj to ne razumem :D
<upd> ja sej gre
<upd> oz zgori navzdol
<upd> no to je za C verjetno so ostali isto
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> bogdanov kdo si pa ti kolega :D
<upd> bog-da-nov
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> grem spat ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3305/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/130971 tu v komentarjih šinfajo čez linux.. dejte kontra no :)
<Pepelka> Slovenski Microsoft bi bilo dobro resetirati
<Tadej> ste ze vsi prjavljeni na meeting? www.siuug.org
<miha> jst nisem in ne bom :)
<miha> ne uporabljam unixa..
<Tadej> unix in unix liek
<Tadej> like
<miha> :)
<Tadej> tok da se prijavi zdaj takoj
<Tadej> in mas da prides :D
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/ibm-razkril-prvo-cipovje-z-elektricnimi-in-opticnimi-komponentami.html
<Pepelka> IBM razkril prvo čipovje z električnimi in optičnimi komponentami
<miha> kolk punc bo? :)
<miha> 1?
<andrejz> @miha: bodi resen, komu se pa še da z Mac kultom kregat - že res, da eni Linux oboževalci ne gledajo na svet najbolj realno, samo to ni nič v primerjavi z nekaterimi Mac uporabnik
<miha> andrejz jst imam precej rajš Microsoft kot Apple
<miha> osebno :)
<Tadej> miha full :D
<miha> ne iz tehničnega, ampak kulturnega stališča
<miha> Tadej noro :)
<andrejz> @miha: +1
<andrejz> jaz se nanašam na komentarje zadnjega uporabnika, ki je očitno Mac fan
<miha> to kar apple dela.. hardware+software eksluzivno.. lahk dela, ker je mala garažna firma
<miha> IBM so ostro prijeli v 60. letih zaradi tega
<miha> ker je to počel s pomembnim deležem
<miha> vezana trgovina je dovoljena samo marginalnim igralcem
<andrejz> no saj apple bo ostal marginalen > ker namenoma držijo takšne cene, da so "premium" + lažje je pisati software, če mora delovati samo na zelo omejeni strojni opremi
<miha> to je slab izgovor... androidu čist lepo uspeva različn hardware podpirat
<andrejz> no, ampak se jim je treba manj trudit (appleu)
<miha> res je
<andrejz> + bolj nadzirajo user experience
<miha> men android osebno vedno bolj všeč... prej ali slej bo na desktopu :D
<miha> primerno za neuke uporabnike, dobro izkorišča strojno opremo... na atomu bo hitrej laufu kot winsi na i5
<andrejz> sicer se je pa je z apple fani tako bedno kregat - na konc, ko jim zmanjka stvari, ti pa rečejo da si jim fovš , ker oni majo dnar za appla, ti pa ne :O)
<miha> hm, za isti denar bi namesto cenejšega thinkpada vzel ta hud thinkpad no...
<miha> narobe razmišljam? :)
<andrejz> jaz bi tud nekaj takšnega naredil
<andrejz> saj je bila neka raziskava (oz. anketa) na slashdotu par dni nazaj
<andrejz> tipi majo rajš android, ženske iphone
<miha> al pa druga možnost.. na android marketu je polovica aplikacij brezplačnih.. ne appstore samo 20%... android so hipiji, iphone so snobi.. :)
<andrejz> mene zanima kako se bo win phone 7 obnesel
<andrejz> ista fora je kot 20 let nazaj
<andrejz> apple je mel dobro šanso, ampak ker so ostali zaprti, jih je m$ s številčnostjo povozil
<andrejz> isto bo zdaj naredil android
<miha> jap
<andrejz> oziroma je že naredil
<Krt57> http://pastebin.com/Dq9q3fCj  Sem bil kar mako presenečen ko sem tole našel v neki stari knjigi, ne vem kaj ljudje pričakujejo, to je v bistvu filozofija Linux-a letim me ni zraven sory
<Pepelka> 1.6 Zasnova in filozofija Linuxa       Novi up - Filozofija Linuxa
<CrazyLemon> <miha> men android osebno vedno bolj všeč... prej ali slej bo na desktopu :D
<CrazyLemon> je že
<CrazyLemon> sam ni kj dost uporaben
<CrazyLemon> !google android x86
<Pepelka> Welcome to Androidx86 http://www.androidx86.org/
<upd> omg
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo googleova konference..tam bodo verjetno predstavli Chrome OS :)
<miha> men se chrome os zdi neuporabn... ni neta, ni ničesar
<CrazyLemon> bl uporaben k android :)
<upd> najprej nej brskalnik zrihtajo pol pa grejo na OS
<CrazyLemon> mah mene brskalnik ne gane kaj preveč..ker ga ne uporabljam tok
<upd> :)
<upd> !translate en sl perpendicular
<Pepelka> pravokotna
<upd> jaaa
<uni4dfx> vprašanje glede OOP če bi kdo vedu:
<uni4dfx> če maš abstraktn objekt ki ima not statično spremenljivko... a bojo vsi childi mel isto vrednost?
<miha> uni4dfx abstraktnost ne vpliva na to.
<miha> abstraktno pomeni, da iz tega razreda ne morš neposredno zgradit objekta (instance)
<uni4dfx> nikol ne bom razumel zakaj bi to rabu
<miha> česa?
<uni4dfx> abstraktnosti
<uni4dfx> ok ne smeš instance narest is tega... so what? a je to res tok uporabno
<miha> ja, lej recimo da maš družino sorodnih classov, ki različno poberejo podatke (SQL, Excel, ...) obdelujejo jih pa enako, pomožne strukture so enake... potem narediš par metod abstraktnih, ostalo pa ne. podrazred mora implementirati kar je specifičnega, medtem ko skupne stvari uporablja od abstraktnega nadrazreda
<uni4dfx> sej to lahko nardiš že z navadnim razredom
<miha> interface nima ničesar implementiranga, navadn razred ma vse
<miha> abstraktni je pa nekje vmes
<uni4dfx> interface je druga zgodba
<miha> z abstract prisiliš, da je implementacija
<uni4dfx> ne, to nardiš z interface
<uni4dfx> abstract razredu ni treba nč implementirat
<miha> ni treba, lahko pa
<uni4dfx> mislm, childu od abstracta ni treba nč dodajat
<miha> pri javi: razred mora imeti vse metode implementirane, ali pa mora biti abstrakten
<uni4dfx> aja točno
<uni4dfx> point je da lahko nardiš v abstractu prazno metodo
<uni4dfx> sam nakažš pa da bo obstajala
<miha> da
<uni4dfx> mal me mede ta java
<uni4dfx> sm že vse nekoč razumel to v c++ :D
<miha> torej glavna uporaba je za družine razredov, ki se razlikujejo sam po metodi, dveh, ostalo je skupno
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> tle so pa mal druga imena pizdarij in sm vse pomešu
<miha> ok
<miha> mimgrede sm tole najdu na google, sorodno: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/370962/why-cant-static-methods-be-abstract-in-java
<Pepelka> Why can&#39;t static methods be abstract in Java - Stack Overflow
<upd> zna kdo na wolphram vector(1,0,1) prikazat ?
<upd> nema veze
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Papp: Internet ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4611/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Internet ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4611/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lp
<upd> CrazyLemon ma spet en probleme z internetom
<miha> v čem je problem sploh?
<miha> najprej pingaš znane ipje
<miha> pol šele dns šariš
<CrazyLemon> jah..dokler ti določene strani ne delajo je (po mojem mnenju) vedno DNS krivec :)
<miha> sam določene?
<miha> lahk bi bil tud netmask problem :D
<upd> hja, to je zlo velik stvari, najprej sploh a ima od t2 modem dhcp ali ne, pol je treba vedit a imaš statični ip ali dinamični,če je statični moraš vse podatke vpisat
<miha> če z netmask poveš da je pol interneta na lokalni mreži, ne bo šlo sploh čez router :)
<marko-_--> jaz sem definicija lepote, majkemi:D
<miha> sj vem, da to neverjetno da bi kdo.. ampak :)
<miha> marko-_-- res je
<CrazyLemon> če ne gre čez router pol ne bi niti 24ur odprlo :)
<marko-_--> ne res mislim, včasih mi ene slike uspejo, mislim kar tak sem bil v big bangu pa se fotkam
<marko-_--> pa glej to
<marko-_--> kaka slika
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil problem dhcp /statični/dinamični ip ..pol spet..ne bi niti 24ur odprlo
<marko-_--> http://www.shrani.si/f/2P/12A/4x9nfRot/667971381671262372071000.jpg
<CrazyLemon> njemu pa odpre 24ur in Å¡e neke druge stvari...gogole in nekaj drugih pa ne
<CrazyLemon> google*
<upd> sej to je čudno :d
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- ta očala ti ne pašejo..prevelika so..zgledaš k geek :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_--> :D
<marko-_--> pa zdej tak za foro ko sem dobil kapo od ene kolegice
<marko-_--> se grem fotkat pa ji seveda poslat, more dobit neki v zameno
<marko-_--> in slika mene, to je to
<marko-_--> http://www.shrani.si/f/1n/6f/vIoYQB1/fotografija0106.jpg
<marko-_--> xDD
<a35441> cist zajeban
<a35441> sn mel podobna ocala :)
<marko-_-> ta očala so top
<marko-_-> čeprav sem parkrat pijan stopil na njih
<marko-_-> al pa so mi dol padnila
<marko-_-> čist so razmajana že
<marko-_-> sam so Å¡e kul
<marko-_-> fak sem lep
<miha> brez dvoma
<marko-_-> ustarjalca wikileaks iščejo po celem svetu
<marko-_-> a to že kar nekaj časa?
<marko-_-> ustvarjalca*
<zdobersek> ne, odkar je pred kakim tednom zacel 250000 ameriskih depes gor metat
<marko-_-> baje je blo že pred tem
<marko-_-> sicer pa prav tak, kaj te zdaj če se ravnovesje v svetu pokvari zaradi tega, če javni mediji ne opravljajo svojega dela bo to vedno internet naredil
<CrazyLemon> ma pred tem naj bi ga neki iskali (ampak ne tako pospešeno kot zadnji teden) zaradi pedofiliji or smth
<zdobersek> posilstva ubistvu
<zdobersek> dveh, no
<zdobersek> kao na Svedskem po neki konferenci
<CrazyLemon> nonsense if you ask me
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> kje v gimpu izrežeš določen del slik
<marko-_-> e
<zdobersek> ma itak da ga ne strajfajo zarad posilstev, svedska ga hoce sam zato dobit, da ga americanom preda, da si respekta nabijejo
<zdobersek> ironicno so pa serverji se vedno na svedskem afaik
<CrazyLemon> ce bi ga svedska tok hotla
<CrazyLemon> pol kot si reku ne bi mu dovolila da zakupi strežnike v .se
<upd> marko-_- tam maš kvadrat označiš pa desni klik, slika, obreži v izbor
<marko-_-> hvala
<zdobersek> svedska ma ubistvu zakon tak, da prakticno omogoca wikileaksom, da majo streznike v drzavi
<upd> al pa uredi, izreži,
<upd> np
<zdobersek> ker tud the pirate bay ma se mnde kr tam
<marko-_-> svedska ma take zakone, da dejansko lahko delaš kar hočeš:)
<marko-_-> ampak spreminjajo
<marko-_-> oni majo res luknje
<marko-_-> glede piratiziranja in ostalih bedarij
<zdobersek> socialna drzava pac
<marko-_-> hm upd če dam uredi, izreži mi cela slika izgine
<marko-_-> samo verjetno vem, kaj treba
<CrazyLemon> samo označiš tist del
<CrazyLemon> pa DELETE
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> ja, saj sem že
<zdobersek> zdej na Islandiji prpravlajo nek zakon, ki bi zavaroval tipace kot je Assagne
<marko-_-> samo kako bi zdaj shranil samo to, kar sem pač izbral oziroma izrezal
<marko-_-> nevermind
<marko-_-> prilepi kot-> nova slika
<CrazyLemon> ctrl +c ..novo okno..vpišeš višino in širino izreza...ctrl + v
<marko-_-> mal zakomplicirano sprve
<CrazyLemon> a to obstaja
<CrazyLemon> fajn to :D
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> pa gimp se je ful izboljšal
<marko-_-> sem se ful z grafiko ukvarjal v preteklosti
<marko-_-> photoshop nasploh
<marko-_-> pol pa gimp in je blo res težko zdej mal gledam, res so izboljšali zadevo
<zdobersek> Ta zenska je kao prva kandidatka republikancev :O
<zdobersek> http://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/11620256778821632
<Pepelka> Twitter
<marko-_-> lolol
<marko-_-> kdo Å¡e sploh palin dan danes resno jemlje
<marko-_-> mislim, kdo jo sploh kdaj je:D
<marko-_-> ta baba je dobesedno prizadeta
<marko-_-> # WikiLeaks severs at Swedish ISP http://prq.se/ non-responsive. We are investigating cause. about 2 hours ago via web
<Pepelka> PRQ - Colocation, Dedicated Servers, Web hosting, VPN Tunnels, Privacy services
<marko-_-> kok carsko, pa 4chan je tudi že na delu:D
<marko-_-> to Å¡e bo zanimivo spremljat
<marko-_-> upam da bo kdo umrl
<CrazyLemon> v tistem bunkerju od banhof.se so zakupli strežnike pri wikileaksu :)
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> toplo priporočam da se tega držite če hočete da internet ostane taki kot je
<marko-_-> http://i.imgur.com/C35Ty.png
<zdobersek> ma človek je itak car
<zdobersek> mal preveč se mogoč despotsko obnaša, sam vizijo ma pa tapravo
<CrazyLemon> preveč je USA usmerjen :)
<CrazyLemon> +na
<zdobersek> ma USA so vsaj umirjeni
<CrazyLemon> umirjeni? hah..right :D
<marko-_-> obnaša se tipično elitistično, kar zelo sovražim
<marko-_-> samo mislim da si on to lahko privošči
<zdobersek> napram kakim Iračanom, k bi na VB zdle že vrgl par jedrskih
<Screamboy> ej je kaka aplikacija za youtube download v lin?
<upd> wtf ? youtube-dl ?
<hrga> jst uporabljam keepvid.com za dl
<Screamboy> aha
<Screamboy> ja
<hrga> sam rabis met javo instalirano
<Screamboy> tocno
<Screamboy> je kje kak vodic?
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<zdobersek> youtube-dl --help
<CrazyLemon> man youtube-dl
<Screamboy> kam pa shrani?
<zdobersek> v ./ semizdi
<zdobersek> cwd
<zdobersek> pac no
<zdobersek> trenutni direktorij
<zdobersek> lahk pa ziher nastavit output file.
<bhc> v tistem diru k si shrani
<Screamboy> aha sam da dokonci zdownloada da vidim :)
<Screamboy> poičasen je ta youtube
<zdobersek> ma ni
<Screamboy> 70kbs samo gre
<zdobersek> sam to dljanje flv nikamor ne gre
<zdobersek> ko da bi omejeval.
<Screamboy> jap
<zdobersek> gejsoni so
<miha> CrazyLemon marko-_- začel so ga resno iskat, ko je obljubil, da bo o bankah objavu :)
<miha> to diplomatsko je kr neki.. bank of america, goldman sacks, jp morgan chase.. to je tapravo
<miha> :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha sploh nima težav z lagom :D
<CrazyLemon> miha moraš omejit porn :P
<Uporabnik746> domov prišu
<miha> CrazyLemon: http://www.zerohedge.com/article/who-will-be-first-decrypt-wikileaks-insurance-file
<Pepelka> Who Will Be The First To Decrypt The Wikileaks "Insurance" File | zero hedge
<CrazyLemon> vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> 256 znakov ma za pass
<zdobersek> hehe
<zdobersek> NSA :)
<zdobersek> da se prpravjo :)
<zdobersek> al pa severna koreja, da bi blo zanimiv
<Screamboy> flv to mp3 pa?
<zdobersek> ffmpeg
<zdobersek> obstaja neki program
<zdobersek> apt-get install soundconverter
<zdobersek> s tem sem menda jst pretvarju, ne spomnem se vec
<CrazyLemon> tole je en piece of shit software ..if you ask me :)
<Screamboy> lol kaj to zmazek ven prisel :_)
<marko-_-> Assange is just a face, not an organization. He's the guy willing to take the fall for this.
<marko-_-> dobro povedano
<Screamboy> ffmeg boljse spremeni?
<zdobersek> ja, sam se moras v konzoli zajebavat s parametri za kvaliteto
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce ma to soundconverter kje v nastavitvah
<marko-_-> pa saj ffmpeg ni tak zakomplicirano
<marko-_-> pa soundconverter je dober software
<marko-_-> v nastavitvah si moreš naštimat bitrate kaki naj bo pa kvaliteto
<Screamboy> hm ja sedaj je zvpok čist smao me jebe glasnot je tiha kaj moram nastavit za to?*
<marko-_-> ffmpeg -i bla.mp3 -vol 400 -y blo.mp3
<marko-_-> v soundconverterju ne vem kje se to naredi
<Screamboy> aha
<marko-_-> moral bi se naredit nek gui frontend za ffmpeg
<marko-_-> mislim da bi taki projekt precej uspel
<Screamboy> jap
<miha> pa naredita
<miha> sj gui je preprosto narest, če veš kake parametre poslat
<marko-_-> res je, samo z mojim znanjem pythona, ki je več al manj osnovno ter malce nadpovprečnim znanjem c++a
<marko-_-> se tega glih ne morem lotit, niti nimam volje in časa, čeprav, če bi zdaj imel počitnice bi se z veseljem spravil
<miha> sj bo počakal to na počitnice :)
<marko-_-> upam da mi kdo ideje ne ukradne:)
<marko-_-> pa če bi se lotil tega projetka bi verjetno uporabil kar python
<miha> seveda, zakaj ne
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a si ti mogoče se igral kaj z /tftpboot/etc/fstab ?
<marko-_-> danes smo pisali algoritme in programske jezike, teorijo, html, css, javascript ter php
<marko-_-> pisal sem največ, 3, 0.80 točk do 4, zajebal samo pri phpju
<marko-_-> drugim je dal po 2 točki, da so dobli dve
<marko-_-> če bi meni dal 2 bi pisal pet, če eno bi štiri
<marko-_-> ampak ne, jaz kadim travo pa sem nevaren
<marko-_-> to je to, kaj je narobe s svetom
<marko-_-> drugim je dvignil točke za 2, da so dobli 2, da se lepše izrazim
<bhc> toj zato ks metalc
<marko-_-> tudi verjetno
<upd> marko-_- če boš že delal, nared še youtube downloader
<marko-_-> aha
<upd> imaš youtube-dl v python samo 2200 vrstic.
<angelcek> upd
<angelcek> kje si najdu to?:)
<upd> na strani od debiana
<upd> sm hotu pretvort v C z pypy pa ne dela neki
<marko-_-> mah, pol bi že nekaj svojega napisal
<marko-_-> saj ni tako težko
<marko-_-> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-11929034
<marko-_-> neverjetno
<Pepelka> BBC News - Wikileaks: Swiss bank closes Julian Assange's account
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> kok si ti napisal v 2-naloga.txt ?
<napsy> moment
<napsy> http://codepad.org/2MVJtdQP
<Pepelka> Plain Text code- 78 lines - codepad
<napsy> evo :D
<CrazyLemon> u madona..ti si se razpisal :D
<napsy> ehh
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa razmišljam da ne bi dal confige not :)
<CrazyLemon> sam opis kaj sm počel
<CrazyLemon> confige bo pa itak on dobil
<napsy> sj tk ne vem ce je vse prav :D
<napsy> tist nfs mislim da ni cist ok
<marko-_-> ej
<napsy> sam se mi ni dal obadat
<marko-_-> kaj je zdaj nazadnje na wikileaks se leaknilo
<marko-_-> kako se temu reče po slovensko
<napsy> depese
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> hvala
<CrazyLemon> napsy pa ti je bootal? :D
<marko-_-> depse al depeše?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: neki je poskusal sam pol mi vrze v on busybox :D
<marko-_-> in kaj to sploh je?:)
<napsy> marko-_-: ta drungo
<napsy> drugo*
<CrazyLemon> hah pol maš čist isti problem :D
<napsy> marko-_-: dopis med ambasado in ministrstvom
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ma sm zadovoljen da saj neki tock dobim :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Degustacija Firefoxa 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4593/new/posts/
<miha> joj srčkano
<miha> live feed :)
<marko-_-> sam mi je smešno
<marko-_-> ko so sodili piratebayu je več "normalnih" ljudi vedlo za to, kot zdaj vedo za wikileaks, kar je ene 100x bolj pomembna stvar
<marko-_-> the world keeps getting dumber
<marko-_-> in ne, ne govorim da je p2p nepomembna zadeva
<miha> :)
<miha> marko-_- poglej http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/ rajš
<Pepelka> FirefoxLive.org
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> kaj je to
<marko-_-> ne vidim feeda
<marko-_-> sam črni zaslon
<marko-_-> nevermind
<marko-_-> sam loada neverjetno dolgo
<marko-_-> v čem je fora?
<miha> mozilla "posvojila" dve fire foxici v enem živalskem vrtu :D
<marko-_-> kr neki
<miha> nism vedu kak to zgleda.. in srčkani sta :)
<miha> Download Firefox to help the cubs get their next treat.
<zdobersek> WTF
<zdobersek> to je izsiljevanje
<marko-_-> dobesedno
<miha> zdobersek whenever you say this, a bunny dies...
<miha> would you PLEASE think of the bunny?
<zdobersek> BUNNYBUNNYBUNNY
<marko-_-> a je že firefox 4 zuni
<marko-_-> ah je beta
<marko-_-> baje je ful hitrejši
<marko-_-> upam da res, ker pri tem se je firefox neverjetno poslabšal
<CrazyLemon> mah..men ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> UI je messed up
<marko-_-> vsaj kar se zagona tiče
<miha> a zdj končno ma vsak tab svoj thread?
<marko-_-> upam da miha :)
<miha> ker je prov bedno, ena butasta stran ti obesi cel ff
<miha> sploh 24ur, kadar pozabim met vklopljen adblock
<marko-_-> niti me ne spominjaj
<marko-_-> več takih strani je
<marko-_-> in res najeda, ja
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=98974&#98974 sm mogu naprej poslat novico :)
<Pepelka> FirefoxLive.org - G2 Avla - Forumi FERI
<marko-_-> We’re streaming cuteness. We’re dedicated to doing good. We’re out to make the web a better place. Thank you for supporting Mozilla Firefox.
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> "we're also starving the cubes if people don't download our browser"
<ups> heh
<angelcek> http://pastebin.com/raGE5J85
<angelcek> lol
<Pepelka> (chroot) livecd boot # x86info x86info v1.25.  Dav
<angelcek> lej k mam dva cpuja
<angelcek> :D
<bhc> lol
<angelcek> al kaj je to nek kurac
<angelcek> i hate u hp
<ups> dva jedra pa res :)
<angelcek> ha
<angelcek> se mi je zdelo
<angelcek> :>
<CrazyLemon> omg..miha se je začel klonirat
<bogdanov> sta ima crazy
<CrazyLemon> nč..lula mi se
<CrazyLemon> wacap wit ju
<bogdanov> mah nc
<bogdanov> mau je tigrcka
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ahh..še si ti mlad..bo že zginu tigrček :D
<bogdanov> ja :))
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> re
<l0wkey> re
<Uporabnik612> crazy?
<Sky[x]> ker software se uporabla da lahko folku daš dostop če mu virtualc cepne dol da ga nekak resetira ?
<Sky[x]> baje je nek free software za linux ? :>
<Grega> dostop do cesa?
<Sky[x]> je že dobr :)
<Sky[x]> pozabte hehe :)
<Grega> jaz sem monit (mmonit) namestil na svoje streznike
<ups> kdor znaa ta znaa
<ups> aj še kdo gledal Gremo mi po svoje? čista desetka :)
<Sky[x]> jst ja :D
<ups> zakon ane
<ups> učeri u koloseju na koncu folk kr ploskal :d
<Sky[x]> hehe to se v tušu ni zgodil :D
<ups> heh :D
<Grega> hahahah, SLO 2
<Grega> to je the funniest shit ever
<CrazyLemon> ja Uporabnik611 ?
<Grega> lol
<miha> gledam to rtvslo debato
<miha> kr neki
<Grega> miha?
<Grega> jaz sem to gledal http://www.rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rtvoddaje&op=web&func=read&c_id=25566
<Pepelka> Impro TV :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> to o referendumu o rtv sloveniji, zdj na 1. programu
<Grega> aja.. eh..
<miha> bom glasoval proti.... ni mi všeč pojem "civilna družba". pr parlamentarcih vsaj vem, kdo so in kdo jih volil.. ko pa vidim razne 'civilne družbene skupine' od kocijančiča (SD) dalje... pa vidim, da je to način, da manjšina ugrabi večino glasov pr javni televiziji
<miha> to mi ni všeč in samo zaradi tega grem in bom PROTI :)
<miha> kdo hudiča je tega človeka izvolil na olimpijski komite al kjerkol že vedri
<miha> 100 ljudi?
<miha> in tam bo predstavljal na ta način 1/7 od 2 miljonov
<miha> parlamentarno imenovanje je vsaj pregledno
<miha> vemo kdo kej kriv in mamo volitve
<miha> teh civilistov pa sploh ne morš odstavit
<miha> kar tam so
<miha> predstavljajo sebe
<miha> za vedno
<miha> kaj pravite? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Igre za otroke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1515/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Papp: Internet ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4611/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/296825/WikiLeaks-na-domeni.si
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks na domeni.si - Finance.si
<zeitgeist000> oj
<miha> oj
<CrazyLemon> edino prav!
<CrazyLemon> (.si domena)
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/step-aside-bernanke-julian-assange-leading-spot-times-2010-person-year
<Pepelka> Step Aside Bernanke: Julian Assange In Leading Spot For Time's 2010 Person Of The Year | zero hedge
<zdobersek1> Hah, me zanima kolk se bo kej javnost penla, ko ga bojo dobl
<miha> obljubil nam je AES-256 master key
<miha> potem bo konec sveta, tud če še ne bo 2012 :D
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/assange-arranging-meet-police-consent
<Pepelka> Assange Arranging To Meet Police "By Consent" | zero hedge
<zdobersek1> preklet cairo
<zdobersek1> + opengl
<zdobersek1> neki najbolj zajebanga za pregledvat -.-
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo hoče bit 'badass' ->http://wikileaks.ch/mass-mirror.html
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - Mass Mirroring our website
<CrazyLemon> -bi
<miha> če bi mel server... :
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> če bi mel ... bi mel ... če :D
<miha> ja no kaj, 60 kB/s uploada ne koristi nikomur
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj ni važna hitrost!
<CrazyLemon> važn je da podpiraš wikileaks :D
<Sky[x]> važna je tehnika ne pa hitrost :D
<CrazyLemon> sam prašanje je kok za vraga pa je teh dokumentov v MB/GB
<Sky[x]> MB/GB ?
<miha> 5 GB je celotno, nekodirano pa dost manj
<CrazyLemon> kak veš da je 5 gb?
<miha> tolk so govoril
<miha> 1.4 GB je zipan torrent
<miha> kodiran
<miha> 'insurance'
<miha> tist bi prej :)
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<angelcek> haha dej da ne bojo koga zaprli
<miha> zarad česa? kršenja avtorskih pravic? :)
<ups> Grega kaj ma s serverjem ?
<Grega> am, foto? ga zazenem?
<ups> da, prosim
<Grega> evo, ga bom jutri dal na drug server, pa bo skoz online
<Grega> tukaj mi malo prevec rama zre
<ups> aja ok ql
<Grega> bbl
<ups> tyt
<angelcek> grega:D kak ike?
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> w00t?
<sasa84> blop!
<Grega> o-o, ravno je zgrmela kaka tona snega s strehe.. nisem najbolj ziher kam sem avto danes postavil :S
<Grega> ne upam it pogledat :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> ej, pr nas je tud nek oreng zgrmel...
<CrazyLemon> miklavž..je mal pozen :p
<sasa84> miklavž niti ni tak bajsko...božiček je najbl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti je miklavž kej prnesu? :D
<CrazyLemon> valda..dve Å¡ibi
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> nism vedla, d se tud ti rad spenkaš
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> bat af hors :D
<CrazyLemon> nč...grem jest
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sasa84> tyt
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> em kako se že pogledat kva ej za ena particija
<Sky[x]> a je ext3 al ext4 itd.. ?
<Grega> df -T
<Sky[x]> na freebsd mi to ne worka
<Sky[x]> pa vse sem že probov :D
<Grega> ce je freebsd, potem je ufs
<Grega> mount drugace izpise tip
<Sky[x]> v etc/fstab piše ufs ja
<Sky[x]> sam sem mislu če se da še s kšno komando prevert :>
<sasa84> nč...grem pančat
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<Sky[x]> swašta
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1176.snc4/154839_471958773388_25583028388_5540552_7571657_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=25583028388
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> l
<upd> oo punčka kak maš ti lepe laske
<bogdanov> lol :D
<upd> proklete droge :)  ln
<Sky[x]> tole dvoje mam namen uzet komentirejte prosm :) http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060100615/zunanji-trdi-disk-wd-my-passport-essential-1-tb-5400-rpm-usb-30-20-wdbacx0010bbk-eesn  http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2020024515/prenosni-usb-disk-patriot-x-porter-xt-boost-8-gb
<Pepelka> Zunanji trdi disk WD My Passport Essential 1 TB, 5400 rpm, USB 3.0/2.0 (WDBACX0010BBK-EESN) - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> kul zadeva
<CrazyLemon> mrrrrrrrrrrzlo
<Grega> paypal ima baje neko opcijo, da ti generira CC, ve kdo kaj o tem?
<Grega> nic ne najdem..
<Grega> aha!
<bogdanov> tocn to
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> generira ti CC?
 * CrazyLemon pa se je lotu premikanja cca. 100ih tem na forumu
<Grega> ma ne, ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> a ni en drug servis
<CrazyLemon> na katerega nakažeš denar
<CrazyLemon> in ti on nato zgenerira navidezno CC
<CrazyLemon> s katero pa lahk plačuješ etc
<Grega> What is PayPal Virtual Debit Card?	Back to Top
<Grega> You can use PayPal Virtual Debit Card when making online purchases anywhere MasterCard is accepted.
<CrazyLemon> a ni mastercard CC  in ne DC?
<Grega> saj je vseeno
<Grega> ja, CC je
<Grega> ja, nic.. ce nocejo mojega kesa, pa nic..
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-07
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e 30 tem !!
<Kami_> do česa? :>
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ do tega da Članki in vodiči
<CrazyLemon> premaknem pod trike in nasvete
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in pol bo lahk eden izmed administratorjev foruma
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal članke in vodiče kot forum..ter preimenoval trike in nasvete
<CrazyLemon> no pa je zbrisano
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ če maš minutko časa lahko tudi ti zbrišeš tist podforum :)
<CrazyLemon> (članki in vodiči)
<Kami_> ah preveč komplicirano
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš časa pa povej da objavim na forumu da lahko nekdo drug to zrihta :)
<Kami_> en forum "vse pa še več" pa je :D
<CrazyLemon> to bi blo fajn ja :D
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ta nema??
<bogdanov> toj tud res
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma vem stari
<bogdanov> pizda je tuga
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma ni stari..to se tebi samo zdi
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kaj pa se tebi zdi?
<CrazyLemon> nič se meni ne zdi
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> zurka
<bogdanov> u petk/soboto?
<CrazyLemon> uf ful
<CrazyLemon> in v petek in v soboto sm se jebal z network bootom :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol Å¡e v nedeljo i:D
<CrazyLemon> -i
<bogdanov> as zrihtov
<bogdanov> :Y
<CrazyLemon> ma sm kurac :D
<CrazyLemon> obupal sm :D
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> NEVER GIVE UP!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pha..right :D
<bogdanov> i kva se radi drgac
<CrazyLemon> dexterja se gleda :)
<bogdanov> kam gres za nov let
<CrazyLemon> ma nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> nimam nobenih načrtov
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> niti se mi praznuje nekje zunaj na mrzlem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> edini načrt ki ga trenutno mam je četrtek bologna...wii :)
<bogdanov> kvavs dol
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> auto show :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> jst sm biu u imoli lansklet
<bogdanov> oldtimerji
<bogdanov> kurba sm crknu sm su dvakrat ukol peske
<CrazyLemon> jebeš oldtimerje :D
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> fak ..Å¡e sam ena epizoda dexterja :(
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> res stari
<CrazyLemon> kriza :/
<bogdanov> mah negledam
<CrazyLemon> valda da ne gledaš..če si busanc :/
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> srbin
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst gledam
<bogdanov> kursadzije
<CrazyLemon> zdj?
<CrazyLemon> a so ponovitve?
<bogdanov> mah ne
<bogdanov> potegnu sm z partisa
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> o preklet pirat
<CrazyLemon> s takimi pa se že ne bom pogovarjal...zato grem spat!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ajde...noc :D
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> ajde ln :))
<uni4dfx> i hate APS... ne morm in ne morm končat te preklete seminarske... preveč zajeban :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: Hudson preko apache  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4614/new/posts/
<Sky-mobile> lp
<Sky-mobile> Kso kle al se vsi spite ?
<yang> ne
<yang> smo pokonci
<yang> ;)
<Sky-mobile> hehe
<Sky-mobile> Kva se dela ?
<andrejz> jaz spim
<Sky-mobile> Ti itak na friju spi :D
<a35441> jaz letim na bus :)
<Sky-mobile> a nia glih prejsn tedn zaglas bus al avto al solo ? :D
<Sky-mobile> Nis*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Prevajalske novice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4615/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> kurac pa to objektno programiranje
<uni4dfx> sama ideologija je polna napak
<sasa84> juhuuu
<hruske> :)
<sasa84> o hruske ;)
<hruske> o o
<uni4dfx> omg kero zajebano foro sm lihkar naredu v javi da mi tole dela
<uni4dfx> če za to ne dobim vseh dodatnih točk je neki narobe z njimi
<uni4dfx> you've got to be shitting me... zdej pa tist ne dela kar je lihkar delal
<uni4dfx> ok kako hudiča lahko overwrite v childu vpliva na overwrite od čist enga tretga razreda
<napsy> overwrite?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> abstraktn razred --> 2 razreda iz njega
<uni4dfx> vsi 3 majo eno funkcijo spisano
<uni4dfx> če jo spremenim v enmu childu bo kr prepisu tud uno iz druzga
<uni4dfx> pizda pa še ta java k mi cel RAM požre pol pa skos po swapu praska
<uni4dfx> najlepš je k kličem funkcijo v main() lepo dela
<uni4dfx> če jo dam v abstraktn klas se ji pa kr zmeša
<uni4dfx> omg popravu
<napsy> http://i.imgur.com/7RDag.jpg
<napsy> :P
<napsy> damn kok dogaja
<napsy> dans sta kar dva zura
<napsy> mene bo pobral
<napsy> se macka od vceraj morm prebolet :D
<uni4dfx> woohooo, ratal
<uni4dfx> kr roke se mi tresejo, ne morm verjet XD
<Grega> 12:09 -!- packardb [~Adium@3.bitdefender.com] has joined #pylons
<Grega> 12:09 < packardb> Anyone using pylons?
<Grega> :)
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> ej a kdo ubuntu uporabla?
<Grega> ne, samo win7 pomoc lahko dobis tukaj :)
<Grega> zakaj se treses? mogoce bi moral k zdravniku.. ;)
<uni4dfx> zato k sm mel še absolutno zadnjo možnost da bo program delu, drugač bi mogu takorekoč na novo vse napisat
<uni4dfx> veš ker stres je to predn prtisneš Run :D
<Grega> eh :)
<Sky[x]> uporabla kdo ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.weechat.org/screenshots/
<Pepelka> WeeChat :: screenshots
<Grega> to je cist irssi
<Grega> irssi ima plugine, ki ti prikazejo nicklisto, ce rabis..
<CrazyLemon> napsy kok maš kj časa zdj :)
<Sky[x]> ?
<miha> CrazyLemon si tle? :)
<andrejpan> pravkar se mi je laptop pregrel, ker ni zagrabil sleep, sedaj sem si potegnil ene par programov, za čekiranje temperature aka sensors-applet, ki ti ponuja, da se računalnik lahko izklopi pri določeni tempreraturi, koliko bi bla ta temperatura??
<Sky[x]> 80 ?
<miha> odvisno
<Sky[x]> mogoče 70
<miha> pr men dela tud pr 90... pr 100 se pa sam izklopi, prenosnik
<Sky[x]> miha: si kdaj kej parsal html s php ? :D
<miha> Sky[x] ne glih
<miha> s php sm sam xml, z javo pa tud html
<Sky[x]> aha
<andrejpan> tnx
<Sky[x]> k se z cUrl prjavm na page prek user pa pass
<Sky[x]> in pol sam z cUrl_exec() dobim podatke, ki mi jih pa hkrati tud prikaže na strani
<Sky[x]> mislm kera bedarija res :D
<miha> !google ob_start
<Pepelka> PHP: ob_start - Manual http://php.net/manual/en/function.ob-start.php
<miha> tole ne pomaga?
<Sky[x]> hm hm ka pa vem
<Sky[x]> itak morm nekak v eno spemenljivko spravt da bom pol iz tam ven prsavo
<Sky[x]> parsov*
<Sky[x]> curl_exec($ch); //grab URL and pass it to the browser
<uni4dfx> pizdapizdapizdapizda Å¡e 40 minut do zagovora men pa Å¡e zmer ne dela tole :S
<Sky[x]> kašnga zagovora ?
<uni4dfx> APS
<uni4dfx> jebeno programiranje... k že mislš da maš sam še eno vrstico pol spet neki ne dela ko jo dodaš
<andrejpan> APS?? a si na fri??
<uni4dfx> ja?
<andrejpan> keri letnik? 2?
<uni4dfx> ja?
<andrejpan> a ti ni program delal al kako, da imaš zagovor??
<uni4dfx> huh? kva je s tabo
<andrejpan> uni 2 letnik??
<uni4dfx> VSŠ kakšn uni lol
<andrejpan> mi namreč načeloma nimamo zagovorov
<andrejpan> ok, se opravičujem, sam se mi je zdel čuden
<uni4dfx> na UNIju smo mi mel na starem programu tud zagovore
<uni4dfx> aja ne v bistvu
<uni4dfx> Å¡e huj je blo
<uni4dfx> avtomatsko testiranje
<uni4dfx> k jim nikol ni prov delal
<uni4dfx> in smo pol dobival kr neki manj pik
<andrejpan> :)
<andrejpan> ...
<napsy> CrazyLemon: zdaj mam cas :D
<andrejpan> crap, testiram barve, se opravičujem za spam
<andrejpan> ...
<CrazyLemon> miha povej
<CrazyLemon> napsy super..a ti se da zbrisat forum Članki in vodiči
<CrazyLemon> in nato preimenovat Triki in nasveti tko kot smo se zmenl na sestanku?
<napsy> ja, seveda
<napsy> sj smo se zmenl tk :D
<andrejpan> kako pa prideš v slo skupnost ubuntuja drugače??
<napsy> CrazyLemon: sam sj ves da se foruma tk ne da zbrisat
<napsy> CrazyLemon: razen ce je zdaj ona napaka odpravljena
<CrazyLemon> napsy kak da ne :)     kam je pa zginu forum amd64 ? :)
<napsy> andrejpan: zacnes sodelovat na forumu/pisat cllanke
<napsy> CrazyLemon: se kar je viden :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan al pa začneš prevajat :)
<CrazyLemon> em napsy mogu bi mal refreshat
<CrazyLemon> ker ni viden :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: jaz se kar vidim :)
<napsy> AMD64-bit in Ubuntu - V razkroju
<CrazyLemon> mogoče zato ker si administrator? :)
<andrejpan> prevajat za ubuntu ali članke in jih potem limat na forumu??
<napsy> andrejpan: lahko karkoli :)
<andrejpan> kaj pa kakšna "razvijalska skupnost"??
<napsy> lahka naredis :)
<CrazyLemon> trenutno ne obstaja razvijalska skupnost :)
<napsy> to sm js ze enkrat predlagu se mi zdi
<napsy> da bi mal programiral :P
<CrazyLemon> sj ti lahk programiraš..nobedn ti ne bo prepovedal..ampak da bi imel 'skupnost' zato da sta 2-3 osebi not.. ne vem no :D
<napsy> pac eno ekipo
<napsy> a ves kok kul bi to blo :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :D
<napsy> pa bi pol mel svojo facebook skupino :D
<uni4dfx> kako za kurac nej nardim iterator čez seznam seznamov urejenih po parametru ki sploh ni nujno da ga vsi majo
<Grega> ha? :)
<napsy> Assange je na Švedskem obtožen posilstva in spolnega nadlegovanja dveh žensk, zaradi česar ga je Interpol uvrstil na rdeči seznam.
<napsy> krneki
<Grega> samo pazi, da ne prides na rdeci seznam!
<uni4dfx> OMG DELA
<Grega> crni, zeleni se gre.. samo rdecega se pazi
<CrazyLemon> rdeči je še cool..qrc je črni seznam
<uni4dfx> hmm a se mi splača še letet na zagovor
<uni4dfx> ob 15:00 se je začel
<Grega> ne vem no
<kubanc_> jov... kok casa cam kej telefoni (Samsung) z andorid OS zdrzijo preden se baterija iztrosi?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx laufi ! :D
<Grega> jaz bi raje bil na crnem kot rdecem
<CrazyLemon> kubanc odvisno kok ga uporabljaš
<kubanc_> ja, to itak... sprasuem ce je kdaj ze komu zdrzala baterija ksne 4 dni pa se ni kej prevec ukvarjal z telefonom
<CrazyLemon> kubanc to bi mogla zdržat..no..vsaj 3 dni :)
<hrga> jp
<kubanc_> 3 dni...
<kubanc_> to ni nc...
<kubanc_> oz. zlo malo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc če misliš met smartphone pol ne pričakovat da ti bo zdržal tko dolg k nokia 3210
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc_> :D
<kubanc_> ja jst sm mel prej nokia 6120 classic, pa je kr dost zdrzala
<kubanc_> sam zdej mi pa noki-e sploh ne delajo vec dobrih in lepih telefonov...
<kubanc_> :S
<kubanc_> http://www.orto.si/ponudba/telefoni-in-naprave/telefoni/samsung-i5500-galaxy-5/
<Pepelka> Samsung i5500 Galaxy 5 &raquo; Orto
<miha> firefoxice se igrajo :)
<miha> http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/ :)
<Pepelka> FirefoxLive.org
<CrazyLemon> kubanc tole dvomim da ti bo zdržal 4 dni :)
<CrazyLemon> tale galaxy 5
<CrazyLemon> k 1200mAh baterija..ajej :)
<kubanc_> presvoh?
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> okrog 1350 -1400 je ok
<bogdanov> re :>
<CrazyLemon> 1500 je super
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> 2000 je ok
<kubanc_> hm...
<kubanc_> ma jst bom su tole nabavt :D
<CrazyLemon> spico si nabavi
<kubanc_> ja a ni vecji telefon
<kubanc_> men se gre tuki tud za velikost telefona...
<kubanc_> pa andoroid je verzija 1.6
<CrazyLemon> na spici je že 2.1
<CrazyLemon> in dost večji pa spet ni
<CrazyLemon> razn če nosiš kake latex hlače...pol bo razlika v velikosti res opazna :>
<Sky[x]> lol
<kubanc_> haha :D
<kubanc_> ja, sam spica nima FM sprejemnika...
<CrazyLemon> ma jebote FM sprejemnik..nism leta 1995 da bi to rabu :D     to sam kur baterijo! :D
<angelcek> ha
<angelcek> jst mam nokia c5
<angelcek> :))
<kubanc_> :D
<kubanc_> sicer, res da ma spica 1500mAh baterijo
<kubanc_> fotkic ma tud bolsi
<uni4dfx> vidm da je 4GB absolutno premal rama za javo
<CrazyLemon> procesor ma BOLÅ I :)
<angelcek> omg
<kubanc_> CrazyLemon, a ti mas ta telefon?
<angelcek> to vidva pc kupujeta al telefon?
<kubanc_> smartphone ;)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne..sestrična ga ma..pa andrejZ ga ma (lahk ga pokličem da pride sm če te še kaj zanima)
<kubanc_> dej prosm, k zdej ne vem med cem se naj odlocim, kokr pa gledam je cena obeh ista...
<kubanc_> kaj pa kej sestricna pravi? kok casa ji baterija zdrzi?
<kubanc_> CrazyLemon, sam tuki kaze da ima Spica 1.6 Android http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=5EECAF13-8803-BD1D-53E6-635FDF6F02A3&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F
<Pepelka> Samsung - i5700 Galaxy Spica - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<CrazyLemon> ej pojma nimam..nisem spraševal :D
<CrazyLemon> bo andrejz povedal
<andrejz> kaj je vprašanje?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc to že..sam ga lahk pošlješ na RAM2 pa ti ga oni nadgradijo na 2.1 ..ali pa ga sam nadgradiš :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kok časa zdrži baterija na spici
<andrejz> ja kubanc lahko ga neseš na RAM2
<andrejz> čist odvisno koliko in kako ga nucam
<andrejz> ponavadi kakšna 2 dni
<kubanc_> ja, pa ga velik uporabljas, al sam telefoniras?
<andrejz> sem pa ugotovil da pri poganjanju določenih programov dobiš neke zombi procese (ki ti kurjo CPE, ko zadevo že ugasneš) in tisto pa ti lahko kar hitro skuri
<andrejz> kubac, večinoma po netu srfam pa kakšen mail pa radio streaming
<andrejz> telefoniram pa skoraj ne
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> GPS ga kar hitro skuri
<andrejz> če ga intenzivno uporabljaš (navigacija)
<andrejz> drgač mam pa skoz GPS priklpljen, sinhronizacijo stikov in pošte pa srednjo svetlost
<andrejz> sem zadogovljen z njim no
<andrejz> zdaj pa gledam da bi nadgradil na unofficial android 2.2.
<andrejz> načeloma že vse dela, vendar je še nekaj bugov
<CrazyLemon> no..27ur je odkar sm ga nazadnje polnil..in je zdej na 83% ..od tega je bilo nekaj wlana ter uploadanje prek sambe...ter par klicev :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 1350mAh baterijo mam
<kubanc_> kul, potem takem kolikor ga jst rabim mi bo moglo zrzat 4/5 dni...
<kubanc_> sicer bomo pa vidl..
<kubanc_> a nadrgadnja na novejsi OS je zejebana?
<CrazyLemon> če te je strah kot rečeno neseš na RAM2 in ti ga oni nadgradijo for free :)
<andrejz> ne ni, samo navodila si poglej nič takšnega ni
<andrejz> jaz sem to nareidl
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa sestrični sm ga nadgradil z 1.6 na 2.1 ..pa je sam problem bil k sm ga mogu v download mode spravit
<CrazyLemon> drugo je blo pis of kejk..sam par klikov
<andrejz> zdaj pa sem ga mislil rootat pa odlašam, dokler 2.2 ne bo stable
<kubanc_> andrejz, se strinjam ja, jst bi isto pocakal da bi stable verzija prsla..
<andrejz> mislim
<andrejz> stable ne bo NIKOLI ven (uradne)
 * CrazyLemon ni čakal in že ima gor 2.2
<andrejz> vendar na tem že nekaj časa delajo in zdaj že kar vredu dela č- http://forum.samdroid.net/f53/samdroidmod-2-0-1-alpha-8-5-froyo-aosp-i5700-3017/
<Pepelka> SamdroidMod 2.0.1.alpha.8.5 - Froyo [AOSP] for i5700
<CrazyLemon> počak vsaj na beto :D
<upd> ajd ker font ma xchat
<CrazyLemon> monospace 9 mam js
<kubanc_> a se izgubi garancija na telefonu se mu upgrejdas software?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc to je sivo področje :D
<kubanc_> define "sivo"...
<andrejz> ne ni
<upd> CrazyLemon a je default al si spremenil
<andrejz> kolikor sem bral na forumih ne komplicirajo če si ga brickaš
<CrazyLemon> da lahko zgubiš ker ga lahk 'brickaš'..oz. ne ne zgubiš če ga ne brickaš :D
<andrejz> ti na novo naložijo pa je mir
<andrejz> saj je za 10 minut dela
<andrejz> ne saj to ni problem
<CrazyLemon> jah..prašanje je če ga lahk naložijo na novo če ga brickaš
<CrazyLemon> pol ni brick če ga lahk oni naložijo
<andrejz> no odvisno kako ga brickaš najbrž
<CrazyLemon> in bi tak postopek že bil znan vsem nam
<upd> Fixedsys is a family of raster monospaced fonts for Windows.  super bo :)
<CrazyLemon> upd ne vem če sm spremenil ali ne..men se  zdi da ne :)
<upd> jap sej je unle default pod monospace spada
<andrejz> vem da ni garancije, če maš neki x software, ki ti proc overclocka in se zato pokvari
<andrejz> ampak da bi pa dal neki x software pa ti pol GPS ne dela al pa kaj ti pa naložijo bp
<CrazyLemon> to ni brick :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] HighRoad: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kako se je reklo tisti strani, ko si lahko "narisal" svoj app?
<CrazyLemon> Grega nisi ga narisal..sam predstavil si ga :D ..emm in tist je bilo plačljivo :)
<kubanc_> Today Samsung released a new firmware update for their I5700 Galaxy Spica. It brings Android 2.1 and all of its goodies to the current phone users, while all new Spica will come preinstalled with it.
<kubanc_> If you own a Galaxy Spica you may want to install its PC Studio 7 (if you haven't done that already) and run the software updater. After the process is finished, your smartphone will run on the latest Android OS v.2.1.
<CrazyLemon> sketch neki..
<Grega> nek demo je bil free
<CrazyLemon> ja..sekunda
<CrazyLemon> http://builds.balsamiq.com/b/mockups-web-demo/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> Balsamiq Mockups Web Demo
<andrejz> @kubac - tole si poglej - http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=252&p=28#p6787
<Pepelka> Samsung i5700 Spica - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Grega> super, tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<bogdanov> NOKIA THE BEST!
<CrazyLemon> saks
<bogdanov> haha
<uni4dfx> nokia sux
<bogdanov> jah samsung je pocen :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si pocen :D
<kubanc_> :D
<bogdanov> ah dj no toj k mercedes pa skoda
<bogdanov> nemors primerjat
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> res je skoda te tvoje nokie :>
<bogdanov> haha
<kubanc_> bom su jst na simobil, pa da vidm, kaksna je kej vizualna razlika med samsung spice pa i5500
<kubanc_> ce majo na zalogi samsung spica bom kr tega vzel...
<kubanc_> res da je mal vecji, amapk mu vsaj baterija zdrzi dlje...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Paco: Nov računalniški portal Hack-Protect  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4617/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdj je pa že tečen
<Sky[x]> ?
<kubanc_> pa kdo je ta model?
<kubanc_> k ga nisi ze enkrat skenslal?
<CrazyLemon> ma sm..pa men se zdi da je po tistem še enkrat neki oglaševal hack-protect..sam ne najdem posta
<Grega> hack protect!
<Grega> kje je free hosting?
<CrazyLemon> ni ga več
<CrazyLemon> pa niti torrent povezav ni več :(
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne na prvi strani :D
<Grega> :(
<Grega> je pa nov template!
<CrazyLemon> res je!
<bogdanov> HACK!
<CrazyLemon> PROTECT!
<CrazyLemon> itssssss......hack protect!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lej hudica..tok govora o hack protectu da moram kr na wc it..temu se reče brand name! :)
<Grega> jaz pa ne vem, ce se ne bom za oddaljeno pomoc danes odlocil
<CrazyLemon> oddaljeno pomoc?
<Grega> ow yeah
<Grega> na levi strani
<Grega> 5 zavihek
<CrazyLemon> ah..hack protect pomoc!
<Sky[x]> oddaljeno pomoč kaj pa ?
<Grega> kaj ce mu recem naj mi kernel skompajla? :)
<Grega> al pa.. naredi datoteko!
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ti bo dal link !google howto compile a kernel
<Grega> na namizju!
<Pepelka> How To Compile A Kernel - The Ubuntu Way | HowtoForge - Linux ... http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> :/
<CrazyLemon> nč...uživajte
<CrazyLemon> js grem na fax da lahk Å¡e njim povem o hack protect strani!!
 * CrazyLemon off
<Sky[x]> lol
<a35441> a to govori o http://hack-protect.mojforum.si/ ?
<Pepelka> Izhodi��e :: Hack Protect
<Grega> http://hack-protect.com/news.php
<Pepelka> Hack-Protect: Novice
<Grega> http://hack-protect.com/news.php?extend.161
<Pepelka> Hack-Protect: 50 nerešenih problemov 3.del
<Grega> eh, grem jaz mami povedat o hack-protect
<Grega> ;)
<Sky[x]> kermu pa nej grem jst ? :D
<Grega> bogu
<a35441> en bivsi sosolc je cist skurcu admina od hack protect :)
<a35441> pol je pa sel narest ta forum http://secret-network.mojforum.si/secret-network.html
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> to je bil tvoj bivsi sosolc? :)
<a35441> evilphreak
<a35441> mudel je cista propalica zdej
<a35441> no sej je bil ze prej
<a35441> pa mislu je da je ful zajeban k zna napisat "trojanca" v VBju
<upd> kwa da fak
<Screamboy> hello ima mogoče kdo doma xbox pa snema igre za xbox preko linux?
<Sky[x]> http://www.iurban.net/
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka> iUrban
<CrazyMelon> in kubanc a si kupu telefon?
<Sky[x]> no kubanc a si al nis ? :>
<Sky[x]> CrazyMelon: dej reč unmu škabarju nej posluša :P
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, zihr je na faxu ;)
<upd> yes
<Grega> hack protectu dela reklamo
<napsy> zakaj?
<Grega> CrazyMelon.. ja, ker je fan..
<Grega> kdo pa ni..
<CrazyMelon> sky ni njega
<CrazyMelon> sasa yes i is :)
<CrazyMelon> hack protect ftw
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] HighRoad: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<upd> !reply HighRoad dj že prebol ta špil
<uni4dfx> yay 12 ur programiranja, Å¡e zmer ne dela ta pofukan program
<Sky[x]> a nis mel dons zagovor ? :D
<uni4dfx> nism Å¡u k Å¡e ni delal
<teardrop> hej
<teardrop> kako v ubuntuju iz konzole preneseš najbolj sveže posodobitve?
<teardrop> apt-get update - updatea vse paketke
<uni4dfx> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<teardrop> ok
<teardrop> thx
<uni4dfx> a kdo ve kako bi lahko šu čez N seznamov urejenih elementov
<uni4dfx> (vsak seznam ma urejene elemente not)
<uni4dfx> in bi jih izpisov tko da bi zgledal ko da je en urejen seznam
<upd> uni4dfx kaj kakšen program
<upd> jebem ti sunce :D
<uni4dfx> ma naloga za APD
<uni4dfx> APS*
<upd> mja, zdej use vem, a nimaš .sort funkcije
<uni4dfx> elementi so že posortirani
<uni4dfx> ampak so v 3 različnih seznamih
<uni4dfx> pa ne smem jih mergat
<upd> jah torej nared tri zanke pa izpisuj po vrsti ane
<uni4dfx> ja ne ker ne bo izpis urejen
<upd> a je to spet kakšna java slučajno
<uni4dfx> sej nima veze ker jezik je, če bi vsaj vedu kako to narest bi blo že velik
<upd> mja nazalost ne vem kaksen je urejen izpis
<uni4dfx> če maš 3 sezname številk
<uni4dfx> k so urejeni
<uni4dfx> ne morš enga za drugim izpisat
<hrga> kaksna je kapaciteta blu-ray medijev, ki jih dobis v sloveniji?
<hrga> praznih
<uni4dfx> ker boš dubu neki tazga: 1,2,3,4,5 ... 2,3,7,8 ... 1,3,4,6,8...
<uni4dfx> to pa ni urejen izpis
<uni4dfx> urejen bi biu 1,1,2,2,3,3,4,4,5,6,7,8
<upd> torej izpišeš iz prvega seznama 1, primerjaš s prvim številom v drugem seznamu če je enako ga izpišeš, isto narediš še v tretjem seznamu, nato se pomakneš na 2, in ponoviš vse
<uni4dfx> "izpišeš iz prvega seznama 1" ... kaj če ni najmanjši v prvem seznamu
<uni4dfx> plus tega ne morš delat, ker so lahko seznami različno dolgi
<upd> aja
<uni4dfx> zmeri morm iskat naslednga manjšega od prejšnega (po vseh seznamih)
<uni4dfx> pardon, naslednga k je večji od prejšnga
<upd> nastaviš index, ki je število iz prvega seznama, ga primerjaš s prvim številom v drugem seznamu, če je število iz prvega seznama večje od št.
<upd> mja
<uni4dfx> sm probu z indeksi pa se zakomplicera za popizdit :D
<uni4dfx> zdej grem tko da najdem vse večje od prejšnega
<upd> vrjammem hehe
<uni4dfx> in pol od unih vzamem najmanjšga
<Grega> kaj je to? sounds fun
<Grega> a, ne smes naredit enega seznama iz tega?
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> iterator morš narest k ti vedno vrne nasledn element
<Grega> eh, kaka zanka, kak if, pa malo zmiksas pa je to to
<uni4dfx> haha :D
<uni4dfx> to sm tud jst mislu
<Sky[x]> nene kr lepo linearne sezname nared :)
<uni4dfx> fora je za next() najdt maš recimo shranjen prejšn element
<uni4dfx> in zdej če sta 2 ista
<uni4dfx> se bo zataknu ker ni večji od prejšnga
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> torej ne morš vedt a si že mel ta element al je preprosto še en z isto vrednostjo
<Sky[x]> lol ker page :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.spritely.net/
<Pepelka> Spritely.net
<Sky[x]> swašta :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.google.si/search?sclient=psy&hl=sl&q=Nov+ra%C4%8Dunalni%C5%A1ki+portal+Hack-Protect&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&cad=h
<Pepelka> Nov računalniški portal Hack-Protect - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> mudl je čist busy s spammanjem :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy a si ti zbrisal hack protect?? :/
<upd> a bo mulca mal treba nabutat :d
<Sky[x]> čet 1 mesec se bo že kot SEO master prodajal :D
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> hack protect
<marko-_-> a se spomniš hack protecta napsy :)
<upd> čez 1 mesec stran ne bo obstajala več in on bo luzer ostal še naprej :p
<angelcek> 00, 30 * * * * wget --quiet --spider http://krneki.si/cron/key > /dev/null 2>&1
<angelcek> kaj je narobe z tem cronjobom
<angelcek> ?
<kekec> mogoče presledek za vejico? :P ne ne vem :D
<kekec> wget je ok pa pipe tut
<angelcek> kak presledek za vejco?
<angelcek> ike config # crontab -e
<angelcek> no crontab for root - using an empty one
<angelcek> crontab: installing new crontab
<angelcek> "/tmp/crontab.XXXXOxXXlQ":1: bad minute
<kekec> 00, 30
<angelcek> kokr jst vidm je vse cool
<kekec> mogoče more bit 00,30
<angelcek> ike ~ # crontab -e
<angelcek> no crontab for root - using an empty one
<angelcek> crontab: installing new crontab
<angelcek> lol
<kekec> ja mogoč nimaš na root
<kekec> al maš pa več crontab programov lol
<kekec> /usr/bin/crontab /opt/bin/crontab itd...
<kekec> se mi je že zgodil lol
<angelcek> mislm da nimam
<kekec> ker os maš
<angelcek> gentoo
<kekec> ok...
<kekec> ja pol pa nared nov crontab
<kekec> mogoče si ga zbrisu, crontab -r :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1027-1: Quagga vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1027-1
<angelcek> nevem
<angelcek> ni mi nc jasno vec
<kekec> ja, cron zna zamorit
<kekec> men ni in ni delal
<kekec> in pol kr naenkrat sta mi 2 delala
<kekec> Å¡e huj kt da mi ne bi
<kekec> -.-'
<angelcek> sej dela
<angelcek> :)
<angelcek> vsaj zgleda
<kekec> :)
<angelcek> http://paste.webapps.si/index.php
<angelcek> dbois blankpage?:)
<kekec> ja blank je
<angelcek> mah
<sasa84> ah ja...
<upd> kaj je :d
<upd> uni4dfx
<Sky[x]> otrosci ne kopujte mamila rajši postanite zvezda .... in dobili jih poste zastonj ! :D
<Sky[x]> va še pisat ne znam več
<Sky[x]> ajd
<upd> hah
<upd> uni4dfx http://prilepi.com/729 na če ti kej pomaga sam ne dela
<Pepelka> #729 - prilepi.com
<upd> ker fail je na netbooku programirat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst odkr sm ga kupu
<bogdanov> sm biu 3x
<bogdanov> goe
<bogdanov> gor* mi lezi
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> udp mi je lihkar ratal
<upd> heh :)
<uni4dfx> udp po 12 urah :D
<uni4dfx> ti postam kodo
<upd> uni4dfx mja sej men za dva dela, pa za tri tud, da prvega izloci pol se pa ustav neki, pa se mi ne da več
<upd> dj pokaž kodo
<uni4dfx> men dela tud če seznam ni urejen :D
<upd> jah sam prej klices da se uredi to pa itaq sam zmeces manjse na levo stran
<uni4dfx> sej je minimalna razlika na ta način k sm js delu
<uni4dfx> edin tm na konc k clearam "eq" seznam mi ni popolnoma nič jasno zakaj to smem narest :D
<upd> aja tle jih brises no ja sej
<upd> super
<upd> uni4dfx a je to tko vector, al mogoce celo isces najkrajso pot tuki
<uni4dfx> vektor
<uni4dfx> nč kej specialnga, deluje kot navadn seznam
<upd> heh ql
<uni4dfx> aha no kul dons je baje prfoks povedu na vajah da to nalogo lahko preskočmo ker je zelo težka
<uni4dfx> to zvem 5 minut po tem k jo nardim
<upd> lol :)
<upd> ah sej glavn da znaš, vedno kaj takega prav pride
<uni4dfx> hehe itk
<ups> Grega start httpd
<Grega> ups: saj je
<ups> ja
<sasa84> nočko
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/namesto-grimmovih-otroskih-pravljic-prevedli-eroticne-zgodbe/245763
<Pepelka> Namesto Grimmovih otroških pravljic prevedli erotične zgodbe :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> looooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> v eni izmed japonskih zgodbic ima tako Sneguljčica spolne odnose z vsemi sedmimi palčki in še s svojim očetom, po njeni smrti pa se v njeno truplo zaljubi nekrofilski princ.
<CrazyLemon> nekrofilski princ......hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ooh fck :D
<marko-_--> saj sneguljčica dejansko govori o sexu
<uni4dfx> joj ker drek je ta java
<uni4dfx> hoče da castam v vector.... ko to nardim pa prav da ne morm castat v vector
<napsy> ze kj narobe delas :)
<uni4dfx> subList uporablam na vectorju
<uni4dfx> in ta drek vedno vrne List
<uni4dfx> Lista pa ne mors v vector castat
<uni4dfx> res uporabno
<marko-_--> poglejte to sliko
<marko-_--> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs891.snc4/72463_167564889926145_100000179053848_606087_1679594_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000179053848
<marko-_--> poglejte jo, želite si da bi vi imeli tako sliko
<marko-_--> namesto mene, bi lahko bili vi tam, izgledali kot vikind ki čekira svoje vojake
<Grega> right
<marko-_--> :>
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<bogdanov> ah crazy
<bogdanov> kej tvoja ura 2h
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> danes ne bom  zdržal do 2h
<CrazyLemon> danes grem prej
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> nelaz
<CrazyLemon> res res
<CrazyLemon> nč grem js gledat the big game - pokerstars :)
<bogdanov> jst tud gledam
<bogdanov> haha aj :>
<bogdanov> nadya dobra
<bogdanov> :)
<ups> Grega
<bogdanov> sta ima upd
<bogdanov> a kej stavs
<ups> ma ništa, nemam pare za jedan burek
<bogdanov>  hahah
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-08
<upd> ohahah
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ni slaba nadya ne :D
<upd> prihaja mlekar prihaja mlekar z čevljem na nogi z mlekom v roki
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] HighRoad: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<yang> Dober dan
<napsy> lp
<andrejz> dan
<yang> napsy: ali si kaj v sorodu z Bostjanom Napotnikom - Kuhinja za prave moske ?
<napsy> mislim da ne
<napsy> nevem neki smo se ze menli doma sam nism ziher
<yang> tole verjetno poznate - Ubuntu v slovenscini http://dk.fdv.uni-lj.si/ek/pdfs/ek_kovacic_2010_Linux_na_namizju.pdf
<Sky[x]> ja
<Sky[x]> maš na uradni strani.si levo spodej, tega mačkona pa klikneš gor in prideš na download :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] uros: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://24ur.com/bin/video.php?media_id=60575118&section_id=6&article_id=3516588
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka> Videoteka - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]>  Dejan gleda admin.php
<Sky[x]> na http://hack-protect.com/news.php to haha :D
<Pepelka> Hack-Protect: Novice
<Sky[x]> seprav admin je dejan lol :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/296990
<Pepelka> Kranj�evi�: V Sloveniji imamo nadpovpre�no kakovostne mobilne storitve - Finance.si
<andrejz> živjo!
<andrejz> zakaj imajo članki in vodiči 0 tem / Prispevkovk
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> najbrž je nekdo vse pobrisal
<miha> verjetno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<angelcek> cigav je ta hack protect
<angelcek> ?:>
<Sky-mobile> lp
<Sky-mobile> Kdo kle?
<upd> :)
<Sky-mobile> Fak se mi ne da matematke ucit res ej
<angelcek> kdo zna kej photoshop
<angelcek> ?!
<angelcek> :D
<kubanc> helow
<Sky-mobile> hei
<Sky-mobile> Angelcec kaj pa rabis?
<kubanc> a se kdo spozna na cups in printanje z njim ?
<angelcek> Sky-mobile jakne morm dat sivat.. rabm logo
<angelcek> :)
<Sky-mobile> ej a jakne si ze kupu k mi tud prodajamo jakne
<Sky-mobile> Za pametn dnar pa je zlo vredu
<kubanc> napsy, si tle?
<Sky-mobile> napsy je ratov zurer :)
<kubanc> od kdaj?
<angelcek> Sky-mobile em.. ne se
<kubanc> a se kdo tuki dobr spozna na MAC-e in njihov OS-je?
<angelcek> kubanc kaj bi rad z tem povedu?
<kubanc> problem imam, ker ne morem printat portrait iz mac os 10.3.9 na hp preko hp jetdirect-a. Vedno mi printa landspace
<kubanc> ej, a v ubuntu 10.10 ni Xorg.conf?
<CrazyMelon> lp
<CrazyMelon> kubanc madona..a maš nov telefon al ja
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ne ne
<kubanc> nimas se najdu cat
<kubanc> mogoce v petek...
<CrazyMelon> pussy..nimas casa za telefon..za to se vedno najde cas! :D
<kubanc> ce bodo mel na zalogi bom kr spica vzel...
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ja, k bi blo tko
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyMelon> tko je pa pika
<CrazyMelon> ce mas delo vzames bolnisko
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMelon> ce mas fax pa ne gres na predavanje pa je :D
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Poslovni-svet/Hekerji-zaradi-Wikileaksa-zamrznili-tudi-MasterCard.html zabavno
<Pepelka> Hekerji zaradi WikiLeaksa zamrznili tudi MasterCard | Poslovni svet  | E-svet
<CrazyMelon> old news :)
<kubanc> jebemti lpt port, printa pocas k pr norcih...
<miha> CrazyMelon: jah
<miha> kulsko to
<CrazyMelon> matr..men  se vsak dan bl zdi k da sm js na programski opremi in ne na informatiki
<CrazyMelon> zdj pa kr moramo v vpythonu sprogramirat animacijo
<miha> CrazyMelon: bod vesel..
<CrazyMelon> "programerji, to ste recimo vi" fuck no :) ocitno profesor ne ve da smo mi informatiki :D
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> CrazyMelon: on je direktor, vi ste pa programerji
<kubanc> miha, dobil sem temo za diplomsko nalogo...
<CrazyMelon> kako se v winih preveri uptime :)
<bogdanov> cmd
<bogdanov> systeminfo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyMelon> ja sm ze postekal :D
<CrazyMelon> help to the rescue :D
<bogdanov> sam de si
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyMelon> kubanc: kero temo pa si izbral :)
<upd> a 2x lahko podaljšaš v CTK
<upd> http://pvs.homeip.net/funny_stuff/customer%20service%202.jpg
<upd> !translate en sl anybody
<Pepelka> kdo
<napsy> !translate en sl somebody
<Pepelka> nekdo
<angelcek> bogi wikileaks:(
<miha> kubanc: ja?
<kubanc> tema je neki v smislu simulacija vpeljave DIPS programa na tiskarski stroj speedmaster cd-74
<kubanc> moram da grem
<kubanc> L.P.
<angelcek> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150112058036729&set=a.376995711728.190761.20531316728
<Pepelka> Dobrodošli na Facebooku
<angelcek> grrr
<angelcek> facejew
<angelcek> :D
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> kako bi v angleščino prevedel sartiričnost
<angelcek> lol
<angelcek> kaj je to sploh?:D
<napsy> satiricnost mislis?
<marko-_-> ja
<napsy> moment
<napsy> satire
<napsy> baje da ni angleskega prevoda
<marko-_-> a so zgrabili assanga?
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> prostovoljno se je predal
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11935539
<Pepelka> BBC News - Anonymous Mastercard attack 'hits payments'
<miha> marko-_-: cestitke
<CrazyMelon> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/satire
<Pepelka> Satire | Define Satire at Dictionary.com
<napsy> satiricnost se v slovenscini ze redko uporablja
<miha> seveda je ta beseda v anglescini: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/satiricalness
<Pepelka> Satiricalness | Define Satiricalness at Dictionary.com
<napsy> miha: je sam je grda pa ne uporablja se
<miha> morda.
<miha> ampak obstaja.
<napsy> seveda obstaja
<napsy> pac ne uporabla se
<miha> ja no
<miha> satirical piece of s**** pol
<miha> sodobna anglescina
<miha> marko-_-:  hekas kej mastercard?
<marko-_-> učim se knjževnost:>
<marko-_-> in trenutno mi je menart najbolj kul z njegovo satiriko
<CrazyMelon> marko si se kaj ukvarjal z animacijo v pythonu?
<CrazyMelon> vem da si ti neki se igral s pythonom
<neett> www.mastercard.com down :)
<miha> http://blogs.sun.com/theaquarium/entry/virtualbox_development_images
<Pepelka> The Aquarium : Weblog
<miha> kolk casa jo lahko vzdrzujejo dol? :)
<per0> človki ka se da kako usposobt micfosoftove office na ubuntuju?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, nop
<marko-_-> per0, zakaj pa bi to rad?
<marko-_-> openoffice odpira vse microsoftove dokumente
<per0> marko,zato ker mi openofice bedno deluje
<per0> in v soli striktno delamo z mikrosoftovim drekom..
<marko-_-> pa saj je vse eno in isto
<napsy> per0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Microsoft_Office
<Pepelka> Microsoft_Office - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<per0> mah ni,Å¡lampasto mi delujejo openofici
<neett> pa ce v openofice shranis dokument v .doc formatu mas vcasih ko to ofnes v ms office malo zamakjeno vse nekam v pm
<neett> po mojih izkusnjah
<per0> jap.. sej so drgač open kul za kake male zadeve ko pa rabiš vlko strani napisat pa tko,so pa problemi..
<per0> torej z wine se da to usposobit,kaj wine treba za vsako zalavfat al kaj?
<marko-_-> to ni samo pri openofficu tako, da je zamaknjeno
<marko-_-> probaj odpret ta dokument v drugem microsoft officu
<marko-_-> v 3/4 primerih bo enako
<marko-_-> ker je MICROSOFT Å¡lampan
<marko-_-> in ne openoffice
<marko-_-> ampak če že hočeš vstrajat
<angelcek> distro wars!
<angelcek> :D
<marko-_-> imaš wine
<per0> no vglavnem glej delamo z ms v Å¡oli in res rabim msjeve
<marko-_-> in ga emuliraj
<angelcek> per0 dual boot?
<angelcek> :)
<per0> eh ne bedno mi je..
<napsy> !forum backtrack
<Pepelka> BackTrack Linux (Stran 1) - Vprašanja glede ostalih Linux ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4349/
<per0> mam drugač dualboot pa vseeno..
<marko-_-> microsftov openoffice bi moral delat super z winejom, cedego, ostalim sranjem
<marko-_-> drugače pa sem še jaz tudi v šoli, in delamo striktno z microsftovimi orodji
<marko-_-> pa vseeno najdem opensource alternative
<marko-_-> za vse
<per0> pa access kasneje rabim pa to..
<marko-_-> access je zvarek
<marko-_-> to so nas tudi učili
<marko-_-> kdo sploh to sranje uporablja? žalosten, ta šolski sistem
<marko-_-> v keri Å¡oli pa si?
<per0> jah vem ampak z tem mi pač bomo delal,kaj se naj z predavatli prepiram?
<per0> informatika nm
<per0> Å¡e vedno nism zvedu al rabim wine za vsako kadar bom zelu odpret office zaganjat?
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> wine je program ki "emulira" windows aplikacije
<marko-_-> in to precej dobro
<marko-_-> saj pol ko ga instalirašp se ti pojavi med programi->wine
<marko-_-> pa imaš tam program in ga samo zalaufaš
<per0> okej bom sprobu
<miha> http://www.mathworks.com/products/stateflow/demos.html?s_cid=fb_wall_12-8-10_Stateflow_POV
<Pepelka> Stateflow - Demos
<gapi> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11942814   vem da ne paše sm a vseeno   k je tok smešn
<Pepelka> BBC News - Broadfield pub petrol bomber runs into lamppost
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] HighRoad: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<bogdanov> a kdo kej ve kvaj kj priblzn nagiosu?
<per0> kako bi iso fajl odpru v ubuntuju?
<miha> per0: sudo mkdir /mnt/mojiso ; sudo mount moj.iso -o loop /mnt/mojiso
<per0> pa bo iso fajl odprlo?
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> per0, gmount si instaliraj
<marko-_-> miha, a ne vidiš da je začetnik, kaj ga hočeš prestrašit?
<CrazyMelon> per0: zakaj pa hoces iso fajl odpret?
<CrazyMelon> dvakrat gor kliknes pa ti ga odpre kot arhiv
<per0> em istalirat cem oficce na winu
<per0> pa .mdf fajl je ne iso
<per0> kak dobim ime usb naprav ki so prklučene?
<napsy> lsusb
<Grega> uu, dans sem dobil sex-shop clienta :) mogoce bom dobil kaj popusta na dildote ;)
<CrazyMelon> a bosta ga skupaj uporabljala? :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grega> preverznes!
<Grega> npr 5 CNT pomeni 5eur na 1000 ogledov?
<bogdanov> RELI
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1029-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1029-1
<CrazyMelon> dost je blo jaxb-ja
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> oj Sky[x] ;)
<CrazyLemon> kwa je baba??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> *buum* !!
<Grega> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok si nesramen :(
<CrazyLemon> kok? :/
<sasa84> jaz te požgečkam, ti pa kao takoj nek grob... pf!
<Grega> |----------------|
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> sam tok??
<CrazyLemon> damn..i can beat that any time :>
<sasa84> nisi smešn :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda nism..če sm pa nesramn :p
<marko-_-> in5:         +1.10 V  (min =  +0.30 V, max =  +0.00 V)   ALARM
<marko-_-> in6:         +1.84 V  (min =  +0.02 V, max =  +0.07 V)   ALARM
<marko-_-> upam da mi mašina ne eksplodira al neki
<marko-_-> fan4:          0 RPM  (min = 33750 RPM, div = 8)  ALARM
<marko-_-> fan5:          0 RPM  (min = 168750 RPM, div = 8)  ALARM
<Sky[x]> mogoče bo vzletela :D
<marko-_-> lol, ne delajo mi vsi fani sam temperatura pri različnem hardweru pa je normalna
<marko-_-> dejansko mi dela samo en ventilator, wtf
<marko-_-> od petih
<Krt57> http://pastebin.com/y0sMRhkq  tukaj je moj sources list, nekaj ni v redu kot prvo, ker imam pri pospdobitvah in nadgrdnjah določene pakete zadržane, rad bi dodal nov resurs da bi se language pack PPA posodabljal samodejno ko bi bila pač posodobitev na voljo kako naj to naredim....
<Pepelka> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Rel - SourcesList
<Krt57> v Synaptic-u se ne da dodati...
<Krt57> resurs
<Krt57> ker tam je tudi fingerprint in Signing key brez rega nebo delalo....
<Krt57> tega*
<sasa84> Krt57, jaz sem imela tud ene probleme s temi posodobitvami
<Krt57> ja saj to se da uštimat samo znat je treba :-)
<sasa84> jaz sem pobrisala vse, kar je blo launchpad.net...bla bla
<sasa84> kar mi je javljal, da ni nevem kakšnega keya :)
<sasa84> v glavnem...tisto sem pobrisala pa dala pol ppa sam za lang-pack
<sasa84> no, za chrome sem pa že prej pustila...k itak ni launchpad
<christooss> samo opomba "repozitoriji" so zdaj tudi v mapah
<christooss> /etc/apt/sources/....
<christooss> ne samo v sources.list
<christooss> plus večina ppajev ima key samo treba ga je dodat z ukazom apt-add-repository
<christooss> nato ne bo več problemov z manjkajočimi keyi
<christooss> tisti errorji od keyov itak niso pomembni samo potem te šeenkrat vpraša če želiš namestiti iz "nezaupljivih" (beri brez GPG ključev) virov
<Krt57> ja saj je na njihovi strani napisano kako dodaš ključe samo je kar komplicirano
<uni4dfx> Krt57 ponavad je sam ena vrstica za skopirat in nalimat v terminal
<christooss> no povej mi en ppa
<uni4dfx> živjo christooss
<Krt57> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Krt57> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<christooss> samo daš sudo apt-add-repository ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<christooss> oz za tvojega
<christooss> samo daš sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-langpack/ppa
<christooss> djabe deu
<christooss> živjo uni4dfx
<christooss> :)
<christooss> maš tm Read about installing
<christooss> ni več unega kopiranja treh štirih vrstic za dobit ključe
<Krt57> ja saj je ampak mi ni čisto jasno
<christooss> https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Pepelka> How do I use software from a PPA?
<christooss> Krt57 sam mal je treba prebrat :P
<christooss> sorči
<christooss> k vidiš v tem helpu
<christooss> pre 9.10 je blo sedem korakov za dodajanje PPAja
<christooss> zdej je samo eden
<christooss> oz trije :)
<Krt57> ja to sem videl da je sedaj manj komplicirano pa Å¡e vedno je zame kar kriza
<christooss> Krt57 počasi pa bo
<christooss> mal tukaj povprašaš kako in kaj
<christooss> se kaj novega naučiš
<christooss> in potem je kmalu lažje :)
<Sky[x]> huda :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.creativewithak.com/
<Pepelka> Creative with a K
<uni4dfx> hehe "hackers" http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/09/world/09wiki.html?_r=1&hp
<christooss> uni4dfx ko bo enkrat dosegljiva http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/operationpayback-broadens-to-operation-avenge-assange/
<christooss> k so statistike od napadov :)
<uni4dfx> kr na smeh mi gre k to berem :D
<uni4dfx> prov dobiš spet nazaj upanje v človeštvo hehe
<christooss> jst upam da bodo tud ny times ddosal
<christooss> :) k so prov napadl eni prvih assanga
<uni4dfx> hehe, Å¡e pridejo na vrsto verjetno :D
<uni4dfx> al pa predlagi na 4chanu... ene par threadov nared, garant se bojo spravl :D
<christooss> sej majo irc kanal zato baje
<christooss> da lahk predlagaš napad :)
<christooss> preber un na pandalabs strani
<christooss> ko bo navoljo seveda :)
<christooss> čist preveč obiska majo :)
<uni4dfx> temu bi se js izogibu
<uni4dfx> ni preveč secure irc
<uni4dfx> tud uni k ne kažejo ipjev
<CrazyLemon> napsy a ti poznaš tega Davida Vidmarja? :D
<Sky[x]> od ket ga bo pa on poznal ? :D
<Sky[x]> mislm kerga to ?
<CrazyLemon> kako kerga..sj sm ti povedal ime in priimek..kaj bi Å¡e rad vedu :D
<Sky[x]> od ket ti ta ime pa priimek ?
<CrazyLemon> najdu ga na internetu :D
<Sky[x]> a on je sponzor hack-protect ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi js vedu :)
<Krt57> Vidmar je bil radioamater je naredil PSK postajo pa TNC ko Å¡e ni bilo optike :-)
<Krt57> kateri Vidmar je David pa nevem
<uni4dfx> kakšn protokol uporablajo bančni avtomati? vem da ni IP
<Krt57> na strani je bil zadnji član radioamater
<Krt57> dodani
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a  boš bankomate shekal in nakazal denar wikileaksu? :D
<uni4dfx> lol ne
<uni4dfx> sam
<uni4dfx> lahko bi pa zdosal kak transakcijski server :D
<uni4dfx> kaj ti bo sajt :D
<CrazyLemon> bereš novico na 24ur ane :D
 * uni4dfx opens up 24ur.com
<Krt57> S56AC radiamater
<uni4dfx> hmm bankomati delajo prek telefona
<CrazyLemon> dial up? :D
<uni4dfx> ja, dejansko
<uni4dfx> morm brodnika vprašat jutr :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> Visa je res zakon
<uni4dfx> ne bojo procesiral transakcij za wikileaks, za KKK pa ni problema
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> KKK ?
<miha> !google KKK wiki
<Pepelka> Ku Klux Klan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku_Klux_Klan
<miha> http://www.finance.si/297075/Zoran-Jankovi%E6-Odli%E8no-razumete.-Ne-bom-predsednik-vlade
<Pepelka> Zoran Jankovi�: Odli�no razumete. Ne bom predsednik vlade - Finance.si
<Sky[x]> fujj
<Sky[x]> Davida Vidmarja?
<Sky[x]> http://image.24ur.com/media/images///472xX/Dec2010//60575232.jpg
<Sky[x]> tole sem hotu prpopt :D
<uni4dfx> miha: madona same dobre novice dans
<miha> :)
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<uni4dfx> ha, nov plan so predlagal
<uni4dfx> da bi razširl govorice o tem da so shekal račune od mastercard/vise in bi folk ful panicirov in prekinu svoje račune
<uni4dfx> legal & effective :D
<ups> kako se mi lohk v dveh dneh 70 zavihkov v ff nabere
<uni4dfx> hmm
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=1194
<Pepelka> Nov računalniški portal Hack-Protect - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<uni4dfx> nekdo je objavu polhn Å¡tevilk od kreditnih kartic
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<uni4dfx> http://twitter.com/Anon_Operation
<Pepelka> Operation Payback (Anon_Operation) on Twitter
<teardrop> o
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<Krt57> noc
<CrazyLemon> n8
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a boš tudi ti ddosal? :))
<uni4dfx> ne
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> fuck twitter je suspendov un account lihkar
<uni4dfx> aaa pa odstranl so pastebin kreditnih kartic k je biu lih objavlen
<uni4dfx> zakaj sm reloadu XD
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=u783eBzc
<Pepelka> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002!
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<ups> !translate en sl stream
<Pepelka> stream
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon empty je
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon shran če maš še zloadan
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> ni več :D
<uni4dfx> sam pomoje so bli fake
<uni4dfx> hočjo sam govorice sprožt o tem da je blo shekan
<CrazyLemon> The chat room currently has over 900 people joining in on the attack, as well as over 500 computers involved in their voluntary DDoS botnet (LOIC HIVEMIND).
<CrazyLemon> voluntary?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> un program LOIC k ga majo so nardil že tko da lahko podatke pobira iz enga sajta :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> tko da vsi na istga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja sm prebral
<uni4dfx> hehe http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/293212473#293228323
<Pepelka> why so puddi?
<uni4dfx> Pepelka long story :D
<Sky[x]> ma kdo pomocijsko za mimovrste ? :>
<uni4dfx> poglej če je na slo-tech kej objavlen
<ups> !google slo-tech kode za popust
<ups> :D
<Pepelka> Kode za popust @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/t145143
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> nič ni :>
<ups> a dejansko ta 4chan obstaja kje
<ups> aka irc chan ?
<ups> al je samo en fuck ugly page
<uni4dfx> na rizonu so ponavad
<ups> k ga vsak geek pozna :)
<uni4dfx> razn če je kej začasnga
<ups> hm
<uni4dfx> haha na captcha server od vise so se spravl :D ... bogi procesorji
<christooss> my take on wikileaks :) http://file.si/public/view/full/136631
<Pepelka> bigbradr_wikileaks.png
<christooss> zdej me pa oči bolejo
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sj visa je itak down
<uni4dfx> je ja
<uni4dfx> zdej so jih iz twitterja pa iz facebooka vrgl dol
<uni4dfx> keri gnili sajti, razmišlam da bi zapru accounte tm
<CrazyLemon> me prav zanima če bodo ti ddosi kj spremenil :)
<christooss> CrazyLemon upajmo
<christooss> pač sami ddosi ne
<ups> http://pastebin.com/qkLUF75x
<Pepelka> php | 68.233.225.110  85.114.130.65  193.200.38.55  89.2
<ups> yeey
<christooss> ampak vso dogajanje okoli njih
<bogdanov> upd bo ddosu
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> folk na netu ma idejo http://i.imgur.com/DeBUi.gif
<CrazyLemon> pa zanimivo je to da jih kr hitr dol spravjo..sm mislu da mastercard pa visa mata mal bolše povezave
<ups> jest bom teh 10k botov ogrel, pa bo vse Å¡lo z 3pm
<ups> :)
<ups> v*
<CrazyLemon> tko jih pa 1k pcjev dol sprav
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cholt45: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<ups> ma ni jih en 1k
<ups> velik več jih je pomojem
<CrazyLemon> ma dobr..uradno jih je 1k
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ups> pomojem jih more ene 5k usaj bit, pa te filtre pa zaščite ponavad pol šele uklopjo čez čas
<christooss> 1000 je userjov na irc kanalu
<CrazyLemon> 2200 jih je blo nazadnje
<christooss> kolk je pa kompov zadi je pa težko preštet
<christooss> no pa 2200
<CrazyLemon> pa cca 1700 kompov k so jih uporabl za 'voluntary' ddos :)
<ups> mja, pa tud ni problem če maš boxe po 1gb pa bo 100mb linijami
<ups> no pa napišmo ping -c 1000 -s 4096 visa.com hah
<uni4dfx> ups hping3 je bol efektiven :)
<ups> hah ma un je prehud
<ups> bom Å¡e jest padu
<CrazyLemon> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2010/12/08/world/europe/08lede_optweet/08lede_optweet-blog480.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> and mastercard is down :p
<CrazyLemon> ah ni down..sam very slow je :/
<bogdanov> visa
<bogdanov> je an
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon haha dobr tweet
<uni4dfx> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1291850252324.jpg
<uni4dfx> tole je dobr
<CrazyLemon> ni dobr..dokler se to objavi pol folk ve da to ni res :D
<uni4dfx> nima veze
<uni4dfx> dost folka bo Å¡e zmer verjel :)
<christooss> upgrejd  :) http://file.si/public/view/full/136635
<Pepelka> whole_world.png
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> christooss i don't get it
<christooss> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cache2.allpostersimages.com/p/LRG/9/947/78GK000Z/posters/big-brother-is-watching-you.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.allposters.com/-sp/Big-Brother-is-Watching-You-Posters_i847514_.htm&h=450&w=353&sz=31&tbnid=iK-g9JJ-OpWBsM:&tbnh=254&tbnw=199&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbig%2Bbrother%2Bis%2Bwatching%2Byou&zoom=1&q=big+brother+is+watching+you&usg=__X32xSC_5h6jO39OPjmzb0sZZy8Q=&sa=X&ei=uxgATercBpP34gb
<Pepelka> Google Image Result for http://cache2.allpostersimages.com/p/LRG/9/947/78GK000Z/posters/big-brother-is-watching-you.jpg
<christooss> 56czECA&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAA
<christooss> to sliko poznaš
<christooss> iz 1984 kao plakat
<christooss> opozorilo, da smo nadzorovani
<christooss> zdej sem pa mal "popravil" beri zjebal to
<christooss> :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-09
<uni4dfx> upam da se bojo na paypal spravl
<uni4dfx> k tem pa lahko resno Å¡kodo nardijo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj ni dobr... lej kako zna internet dobr nastopat :D
<uni4dfx> http://digg.com/news/world_news/mastercard_deemed_unsafe_mastercard_deemed_unsafe
<Pepelka> Digg - mastercard deemed unsafe: MASTERCARD DEEMED UNSAFE
<uni4dfx> beri komentarje
<uni4dfx> temu se reče "playing along" :D
<upd> ah paypal zihr ne bodo
<upd> tud se ne da
<uni4dfx> kaj pa vem
<upd> :)
<upd> waa 1080p je ubistvu Y oz. vertikalno pikslov ?
<upd> aja sej, nima veze jebena tabela mal :)
<uni4dfx> upd ja
<upd> kakšno je pa razmerje za hd
<upd> ni 4:3
<uni4dfx> 16:9
<upd> točno danke :d
<uni4dfx> hahaha
<uni4dfx> paypal se je usral
<uni4dfx> http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/09/caving-to-pressure-from-supporters-paypal-releases-wikileaks-%20funds/ :D
<Pepelka> Caving to pressure from supporters, PayPal releases WikiLeaks&#8217; funds
<uni4dfx> lol grem na anonOps.net prva stvar k jo zagledam:
<uni4dfx> * TechnoTroll (nnscript@an-95BA00A5.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) has joined #operationpayback
<Sky[x]> http://www.internetmojster.com/programiranje/prenos-datotek-preko-brskalnika.html
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka> Prenos datotek preko brskalnika - InternetMojster.com
<bogdanov> aj kdo brickov prek tftpja
<bogdanov> od*
<upd> https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/12/updated-statement-about-wikileaks-from-paypal-general-counsel-john-muller/
<upd> tole pa tud počas dela
<uni4dfx> upd a si ti na irc.anonops.net
<upd> ne
<upd> da bodo Å¡e mene u zapor dal
<uni4dfx> :P
<upd> itaq vse vidjo kdo je tam gor povezan :)
<uni4dfx> kaj ti bojo če sam opazuješ
<uni4dfx> pa eni majo prikrite IPje, sam nevem kako
<upd> @an-95BA00A5.dial
<upd> toj prikrit ip
<upd> toj že po default naštiman
<upd> če pa ni pa sploh ne grem gor
<uni4dfx> alastor@82181B63.7D274C55.FB1369AE.IP
<uni4dfx> men pa tapravga kaže lol
<upd> ja ampak tapravga samo ti vidiš
<upd> ostali pa une znake
<uni4dfx> ni res, od ostalih tud vidm
<uni4dfx> aja čak
<uni4dfx> maš prov, samo delno ga pokaže
<upd> aja pol pa ne vem, ponavad je bilo tko da so se usi maskiral
<upd> jap
<upd> nč v pojstlo miklavža zdrobit pa tv gledat Ln
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ajde ln
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bf4ed: DVB-T usb kartica z ebaya  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4612/new/posts/
<tnm_> a kdo ve mogoce kje se v cups driverju ya printer nastavi da mi printa portrait in ne landscape po defaultu?
<marko-_--> http://wonkette.com/431902/u-s-state-department-hilariously-announces-world-press-freedom-day
<Pepelka> U.S. State Department Hilariously Announces &#8216;World Press Freedom Day&#8217;
<marko__> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r85630484-pure-awesomeness.html
<Pepelka> Pure awesomeness - Fun Videos bei iSNiCHWAHR.de
<marko__> okej
<marko__> ta ma pa jajca.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dolby 5.1 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4600/new/posts/
<upd> lp
<angelcek> haha ugotavlam da je nase podstresje kot server room
<angelcek> tok kablov je ze
<upd> ql :D
<upd> http://www.inovativnost.net/clanki/net_ideje_mladih08.pdf
<upd> kere ideje sm imel Vremenska postaja na osnovi brezžičnega interneta
<upd> ta ga pa zmaga Avtomatsko zavezovanje vezalk
<yang> angelcek: imas kaksno moznost kolokacije ?
<marko__> kake majo eni
<marko__> avto za živali
<marko__> haha
<marko__> prizadeto
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> upd, kje vidiš kdo je zmagal
<marko-_-> pa kdo je bil drugi, itd?
<marko-_-> haha sam priznanje za sodelovanje si dobil:p
<upd> ei nimam pojma, jest sem sam priznanja dobil srebrna, poglej na strani če pišejo kej kdo je zmagal
<upd> ja
<upd> glede na to da sta bila 2 stavka
<upd> pa tam pri avtomatskem zavezovanju vezalk je bla prva črna škatlica iz googla pa opis primerno tudi za invalide
<upd> tko pač je če te prfoks prisili da nekaj napišeš, da dobi on tistih 20€
<upd> sicer pa itaq noben nič ne bi dobil, ampak ma prfoks to veze v komisiji...
<marko-_-> kaka pa je bla ta tvoja ideja?
<marko-_-> mal opiši
<marko-_-> kako si si predstavljal
<upd> vremenska postaja je isto kot vsaka postaja samo da se na wifi poveže pa dobi ažurne podatke, avtomatsko zavezovanje je pa da daš obe vezalki notr pa ti pentlico naredi xD
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> a se drugače sploh pol kere ideje uresničijo?
<upd> nobene
<upd> to pa če si resen pa če bi že zmagal, dobiš kej keša za to da narediš projekt pa pol gre to lažje naprej v kakšna podjetja da to masovno izdelujejo
<yang> kje imas link za to vremensko postajo
<upd> če bi že bilo kaj resnega in uporabnega
<upd> yang ma ni nič linka toj sam ena stran v wordu bila prijavnica..
<yang> a to naj bi nasi raziskovalci naredili to postajco
<marko-_-> haha
<yang> jst mam en tak gadget, ki preko radio signalov dobiva vremensko prognozo
<upd> ja bom jest naredil to :D
<yang> pol se pa na displayu izrisuje vremenska slika
<upd> ja no sej podobno
<upd> itaq ma vsak wifi pa bi lohk dobil to ni težko naredi mal elektronke
<yang> vendar za danes ni podatkov, vcas lovi vcas pa ne
<angelcek> yang z lahkoto
<angelcek> :D
<marko-_-> jaz mam ta
<marko-_-> ko ma gnome, za vremensko napoved
<marko-_-> ne vem kako deluje, sam kaže mi stopinje, in vse ostale pizdarije kot so veter etc
<marko-_-> sam ni pa vremenske slike
<yang> upd: no ce bos naredil in ne bo predrago bi jaz zo imel, sam moras povedati po kaksnem principu deluje
<yang> marko-_-: ja ti imas tisti gnome applet, jst sem imel "kweather" ko se je izrisovala ikona o vremenu, vendar ni bilo podatkov za ljubljano, samo brnik, maribor, portoroz se mi zdi
<marko-_-> tukaj je za ljubljano, portoroz ter maribor
<upd> ja te dobivajo iz weather.com
<upd> yang bom povedal če bo kdaj kej narejen :D
<yang> upd: jst imam pod domaco stran nastimano kar vreme preko Arso-ta
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> pa se tisto azurira na vsake 2-3 ure
<upd> yang ja sej to je boljše k ne vem kje dobiva podatke weather.com ampak je kr neki razlike me temi in arso
<yang> ja res je
<yang> weather.com je verjetno azuriran preko avtomatske baze z arso postajc
<yang> in vseh drugih postajc po svetu
<upd> možno
<yang> ampak za bolj tocno napoved je arso bolj ziher, pa tudi bolj detajlno je...hehe se spomnim, da sem pred casom integriral vremensko napoved z weather.com tako da sem nastimal eno klicno stevilko in potem preko voice programatorja mi je prebralo podatke preko telefona
<upd> pa bi mel kdo ta program na linux ? za vremensko napoved
<upd> yang aja
<yang> potem sem nekje izgubil skripto in navodila
<upd> kaj je to voice programator
<yang> tak vmesnik je bil, ki je sintetiziral tekst v glasovno sporocanje
<upd> jest sam samo za win spisal vremensko napoved
<upd> aa no to je super
<upd> to sm tud jest imel v mislih
<yang> skripta je pobrala podatke z weather.com in ta speech sintetizator ga je potem pretvoril
<yang> ampak znal je brati samo anglesko
<yang> cepstral al kaj je bil ze
<yang> to tudi invalidi uporabljajo
<upd> ja sej, jest bi to sam posnel oblačno, sončno pa stopinje ni velik besed
<upd> ija sam tist je bl tko čudn se sliš
<yang> ampak ni bilo cisto kul, ker je bilo v tekstu veliko podatkov tudi razne vejice in to in je skoz govoril "5.7 dash celsius dash 6 dash 7 celsius" :)
<upd> haha
<upd> mja toj treba uredit prej vse, sicer pa je ideja dobra da ti zjutraj to prebere ko se zbudiš
<yang> verjetno bi moral takrat skripto se malo prirediti da bi te vejice ven zmetal
<upd> jap
<yang> ja recimo namesto alarma imas to , vremensko napoved
<upd> lol itaq :)
<yang> sej verjetno tudi se danes drugace obstaja vremenska napoved preko 11** stevilke
<yang> ampak to moras ze placati
<upd> mja toj brezveze če ti vsakič računajo
<yang> mislim, kul bi bilo ce bi sintetizator znal prebrati napoved v slovenscini
<yang> ampak zal ne
<upd> to ni noben problem naredit samo posnameš pa primerjaš string z bazo pa zavrtiš posnetek
<upd> mislem takih programov je tud že kr neki
<yang> "Dobrou Youtroo, denaisny proggnoosey"
<upd> :)9
<yang> to bi bilo primerno za kaksno vecjo organizacijo, pa da se znotraj internih stevilk na eni recimo odvija ta prognoza
<yang> da vsaj dva na dan to pokliceta
<yang> ampak verjtno vsak danes to pogleda kar na internet
<upd> res je, jest sm mislu to bl za fotra k se mu ne da na računalnik
<yang> a ti si mislu tako napravco nardit, da bi se pol v neko mrezo povezovala in oddajala informacijo o vremenu, da bi tudi drugi lahko prebirali ?
<upd> ne samo vremenska postaja se na wifi poveže vsako uro pa dobi informacije in jih prikaže
<yang> aha
<yang> slisi se zanimivo
<upd> mja k te k jih ima conrad imamo zdej eno samo deluje na podlagi zgodovine, in trenutne vlage
<upd> oz. nekak tko une k pa prek satelita dobijo podatke so pa vse čez 100€
<yang> aha, ja tale moja je bolj taka za hec, vcas pride signal z informacijo vcas ne, ce je bolj blizu okna bolje lovi
<upd> mja to shit :)
<yang> ima pa se en zunanji modul, ki meri tempearturo
<yang> in potem imas in/out funkcijo
<upd> jap naša ma isto to
<yang> dela pa prek wirelessa
<upd> ija
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1030-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1030-1
<angelcek> dobr sneguje
<a35441> danes na miklosicevi http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs737.ash1/163069_1553798203156_1181200246_31299846_4483453_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1181200246
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRsU7xbzYXQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sipac
<yang> a35441: lakota je huda stvar :)
<a35441> je bil zastonj kebab :>
<bogdanov> aja haha
<yang> bogdanov: hehe, kje s pa to najdu ;) drgac men je nobel burek eno samo testo, grem rajsi na trikotnega na bavarca
<yang> sploh pa pri nas v naselju nardijo domac burek, boljsi kot vsi tisti v mestu
<yang> tam pri nobelu je bila vcasih vrsta za sladoled, pol so pa prerihtal v kebapdzinico
<bogdanov> mah to vem ze neki casa :) men je tud trikotn bolsi sploh v srbij pa jogurt njami :)
<yang> tko da kdor bi rad dober burek probal, naj pride tukaj k novemu stadionu in poisce lokal picollo
<marko-_-> za kaj že točno bi naj obama dobil nobelo nagrado
<napsy> marko-_-: za mir
<marko-_-> lol
<angelcek> bogdanov v sarajevu je bolsi
<angelcek> :)
<marko-_-> men je smešno ko folk zdaj hvali obamo, itak je dober, samo pomoje bi vsak človek, keri bi prišel za bushom
<marko-_-> izpadel kot zlato
<marko-_-> obama je overrated, pa dosti obljub ni držal
<marko-_-> sicer pa je itak a mere puppet
<angelcek> haha sej je isti ko bush
<angelcek> :>
<angelcek> sam da je crn
<marko-_-> to seveda tudi vpliva na njegova priljubljenost:)
<marko-_-> ker si belci podzavestno očitajo
<angelcek> sauth pa sploh
<marko-_-> da so črnci bogi, ker so bili sužnji, in se počutijo krive, brez da bi se sploh zavedali
<angelcek> :P
<marko-_-> in pol seveda, go obama, končno neka sprememba, predsednik druge barve
<upd> :=)
<upd> a lohk gimp lepo sliko naredi iz grde
<marko-_-> itak
<marko-_-> odvisno kaj misliš s tem:)
<upd> ma mobitel grde dela mal bi polepšal
<upd> a če dam v png bo kj bolš
<marko-_-> aja to misliš
<marko-_-> ma maš določene trike, kako jo bolj ostro naredit, malo osvetliš določene dele, itd
<marko-_-> samo se s takimi stvarmi nisem nikoli ukvarjal
<marko-_-> ne vem niti, kako bi tako "stroko" imenoval, ki se ukvarja s tem predelom grafičnega stuffa
<upd> a ok
<upd> zdej sm pa še jest jebač :)
<upd> matr če hočeš naredit dobro sliko da se morš sam slikat
<upd> ostale so vse v diskaču na pol mrtu :p
<sasa84> oj
<upd> oi
<sasa84> sej vem, d bi to mogla vedt... privzet bo unity v 11.04.. a gnome 3.0 bo zravn al ga bo treba namestit?
<upd> aja
<sasa84> slučajn mi je na pamet padl, k sm mal pogledala trojko
<upd> !google ubuntu 10.04 default packet list
<Pepelka> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<upd> !google ubuntu 11.04 default packet list
<Pepelka> Banshee becomes Ubuntu 11.04 default music player http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/banshee-becomes-ubuntu-11-04-default-music-player/
<upd> omgubuntu
<upd> :D
<marko-_-> banshee
<marko-_-> omg ne
<sasa84> jaz mam skor najraj totem :D
<sasa84> pa pol rhtyhmbox :D
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> thm...bla bla
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> baje ma Sky[x] dons RD :D
<CrazyLemon> lies lies lies
<sasa84> na fb piše, d ma Sky[x] dons rd :D
<bogdanov> sj ma
<upd> jebena učilnica
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> a kdo razume sql
<marko-_-> Primer: prikažemo cene (originalne) in cene povečane za 50% cene, ki bodo prikazane z imenom stolpca VisjeCene:
<marko-_-> SELECT cena, cena*1,5 AS VisjeCene
<marko-_-> FROM Artikli;
<marko-_-> zakaj je tukaj 1,5?
<napsy> marko-_-: 150% cene?
<napsy> al pa tut ne
<marko-_-> al pa
<marko-_-> Vse cene bodo v prikazu zmanjšane za 10%:
<marko-_-> SELECT artikel_ime, cena*0,9 AS Cena2
<marko-_-> FROM Artikli;
<marko-_-> tukaj je zmanjšane, pa je sintaksa enaka
<marko-_-> WTF?
<marko-_-> to more bit narobe
<marko-_-> napsy, ?
<CrazyLemon> 1 = 100%      0,9 = 90% cene = cena zmanjšana za 10%
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> ja sam zakaj je tam *
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je to krat ?
<marko-_-> kako je pa pol za povečat za 10% recimo CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> cena *1,1
<marko-_-> ja, samo ko nekaj množiđ, seštevilka ponavadi veča
<marko-_-> ne razumem, ni mi jasno
<CrazyLemon> sej se veca..ce je vecja
<CrazyLemon> ce je manjsa k ena se stevilka manjsa
<marko-_-> ah
<marko-_-> razumem ja
<marko-_-> torej Zapiši sql stavek ki za dijake iz tabele Dijak(šifra, priimek, ime, starost,razred, kraj), izpiše šifro, priimek, starost, starost povečano za 20%, in starost zmanjšano za 2
<marko-_-> bi blo
<marko-_-> Select Å¡ifra, priimek, starost, starost*1.2, starost -2 from dijak?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jp
<marko-_-> carsko
<marko-_-> razumem
<CrazyLemon> car!
<CrazyLemon> sam js bi dal za lazje razumevanje starost*1,2 AS PovecanaStarost, starost-2 AS ZmanjsanaStarost
<CrazyLemon> ce ne ti izpise 3x starost z razlicnimi ciframi :)
<marko-_-> ja sej sem dal
<marko-_-> alias
<marko-_-> :)
<marko-_-> hm CrazyLemon pri sqlu
<marko-_-> ko maš recimo LIKE
<marko-_-> a ni to enako kot =?
<marko-_-> mislim, kako bi povedal
<marko-_-> recimo
<marko-_-> where ime LIKE 'R%' ne morem napisat where ime='R%' ?
<marko-_-> aja, a je " al '?
<marko-_-> w3 schools pravi da ', naš profesor dela z "
<marko-_-> mislim, fak, prav prizadeto
<marko-_-> ne znajdem se ven
<marko-_-> al je vseeno?
<miha> ' je pr sql navada
<miha> LIKE je operator, = je operator
<marko-_-> torej je dejansko vseeno?
<marko-_-> omg ko sem bil vprašan mi je rekel da = ni prav pa sem zaradi tega dobil 3, srsly jaz bom ubil tega tipa
<marko-_-> pa vedno me je popravljal če sem ' napisal
<upd> avto mu razbij.
<miha> marko-_-: = 'fiksen celoten niz', LIKE '%niz%'
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> a ne morem če = uporabim tudi izpisat kot %bla%
<marko-_-> pač da ima bla v imenu
<marko-_-> where ime = '%ha%'
<marko-_-> pol morem LIKE uporabit?
<miha> = je enakost, LIKE je podobnost
<marko-_-> aha:)
<marko-_-> hvala
<miha> np
<marko-_-> sem mislil, da je Å¡e za like kaki operator
<marko-_-> al neki, sej nima veze
<miha> marko-_-: sj ti baza lepo pove, ce ji kej ni vsec. na papir kodirat je vedno visja stopnja znanja :)
<marko-_-> še sam eno vprašanje miha
<marko-_-> sej na papir kodiramo, ker so pač vsi prizadeti
<marko-_-> pa profesor itak nimam pojma in bere cel čas dol z enega pdfja
<marko-_-> ampak dobro, pustimo to ob strani
<marko-_-> recimo
<miha> marko-_-: nima sola denarja, za nekoga, ki bi take stvari res *znal* :)
<miha> povej
<marko-_-> Zapiši sql stavek ki izpiše dijake grupirane po imenih in za vsako ime(grupo) zraven še njihovo številko(kolikokrat se pojavi to ime v tabeli dijak). Izpiši samo imena,. ki se pojavijo vsaj trikrat
<marko-_-> select ime, count(ime)?
<marko-_-> zakaj smo mi dali count(*)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] getz: [rešeno] Kako namestiti ubuntu, da se bodo privzeto zagnali Windowsi?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4590/new/posts/
<marko-_-> a ni count(*) za vse stolpce v tabeli
<Sky[x]> Stanje: trezen/ Želeno stanje: pijanost/ Rešitev: tequila, vodka/Optimalna rešitev: jegermaister stock/ Rešitev problema: jutri
<miha> marko-_-: to ne vem. jst dam vedno    select count(ime)
<miha> probi kak sql kanal tle
<miha> marko-_-: select v povezavi z group by razumes?
<miha> count/sum/avg
<marko-_-> tak-tak
<miha> v povezavi z group by
<marko-_-> mi smo napisalo to
<marko-_-> select ime, count(*)
<marko-_-> from dijak
<marko-_-> group by ime
<marko-_-> having count(*)>=3
<miha> ja
<miha> kul primer
<marko-_-> samo ta count(*) mi je čuden
<marko-_-> ker
<marko-_-> ima tabela enih 6 stolpcov
<marko-_-> in pol s count(*) brez veze izbereš vse stolpce
<marko-_-> a ne
<marko-_-> čeprav samo za ime izpišeš na koncu itak
<miha> sj ker  nimas distinct je tak vseeno kir stolpec mas not
<miha> vse bo isto, kolk vrstic je
<marko-_-> jst bom kar select count(ime)
<marko-_-> uporabil
<miha> ok
<marko-_-> tudi na w3 schools je primer na tak razložen
<marko-_-> joj, upamd a mi bo udbil točke in ga bom lahko osramotil pred celim razredom
<marko-_-> odbil*
<marko-_-> ker ta tip je res nesposoben
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e magisterij je
<marko-_-> mel nas je c++, pa te zdaj sql
<miha> torej privzeto bi ti count vrnu kolk je vseh vrstic, ko das group by ime, ti steje kolk vrstic ma vsaka vrednost ime
<marko-_-> pa nič od tega ni vedel
<miha> having je pa kot where, ker se ti 'agregati' drugac obnasajo, to je virtualna tabela on-the-fly iz fizicne glede na query
<miha> isto bi pa blo
<miha> da das
<marko-_-> sam ne vem kaj je agregat:D
<marko-_-> so omenjeni v nalogah, pa sklepam da znam z njimi delat, ker jo rešim prav
<miha> SELECT * FROM (SELECT ime, COUNT(*) as stevilo from dijak) WHERE stevilo>=3
<marko-_-> samo ne vem točno kaj je agregat
<miha> to je isti primer, kot vas
<marko-_-> aja kul
<miha> pac where se izvede ko gre cez tabelo
<miha> count takrat se ni
<miha> lahko pa selectas iz rezultata notranjega selecta
<miha> where bi recimo filtiral kaj uposteva pr count
<miha> se kak drug stolpec, npr
<miha> vsaj mislim, probu nism  tega
<marko-_-> miha torej
<miha> ampak te notranje selecte probi kdaj :)
<marko-_-> ja sej to je problem, da bi le delali na računalniku
<marko-_-> da bi dejansko videl
<miha> pr bazah 1 na feri so ble skor vse naloge pr porocilu na konc iz tega
<marko-_-> kok se tabela spreminja, pa kako prikaže stolpce etc
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> mi to sam teorijo furamo
<marko-_-> in pol noben ne ve zakaj se gre:)
<miha> sj a nimas mysql gor?
<marko-_-> anyway
<miha> probi mal
<marko-_-> Zapiši sql stavek, ki za dijake izpiše število dijakov z imenom alja
<marko-_-> Select count(ime)
<marko-_-> From dijak
<marko-_-> having count(ime) = 'Alja'
<marko-_-> prav?
<marko-_-> nene
<marko-_-> ne more bit
<marko-_-> Select count(ime)
<marko-_-> From dijak
<marko-_-> where ime = 'Alja'
<marko-_-> tak, ane?
<miha> da
<miha> ceprav za nize jst vedn dam LIKE, za vsak slucaj :)
<marko-_-> boli me kurac
<marko-_-> uničil ga bom, če bo pametoval
<miha> SELECT id_kupec,count(id_narocilo) as stevilo FROM narocila group by Id_kupec
<miha> oops caki :)
<marko-_-> kaj on hoče da tukaj naredim
<miha> tale primer mi všeč: SELECT k.*,stevilo FROM (SELECT * FROM (SELECT id_kupec,count(id_narocilo) as stevilo FROM narocila group by Id_kupec) order by stevilo DESC limit 10) nekaj LEFT JOIN kupec K ON nekaj.id_kupec=k.id_kupec
<marko-_-> zapiši sql stavek ki za dijake iz tabele dijak izpiše združen niz iz imena, znaka # in priimka
<miha> torej, to izpiše 10 najboljsih kupcev :)
<marko-_-> da je recimo Miha Pirnat napisano Miha#Pirnat
<marko-_-> ?
<marko-_-> al kaj
<marko-_-> ne razumem naloge
<miha> ja
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> torej select ime||'#'||priimek from dijak
<marko-_-> access ma pa to select ime&'#'&priimek
<miha> verjetno sam res nikol nism tega rabu :)
<miha> oz se boljs bi blo namest COUNT(id_narocilo) SUM(znesek)
<miha> tist primer zgori
<miha> sum + group by bi sestel za vsakega kupca, pol vn iz oklepajev bi sortiral padajoce po vrednosti in vrnil prvih 10 vrstic
<miha> zunanji pa to joina s tabelo kupcev da lahk izpises ime in priimek od ta boljsih 10
<miha> ce hoces profesorja sokirat...
<miha> probi kej takega :)
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> pizda me je začelo grlo bolet
<marko-_-> res se rabim naspat, pa glih prvo uro pišemo ojoj:)
<miha> velik srece...
<miha> .. in znanja
<Sky[x]> ej jst se tud zdj morm učit
<Sky[x]> pa me nič ni začel bolet ker to te sam v glav začne :D
<napsy> http://www.itworld.com/legal/129947/net-censorship-dns-alternative
<napsy> zanimivo
<Pepelka> Gov't crackdown spurs initiatives to route around DNS | ITworld
<peter_> ve kdo v čem je fora autosuspenda?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<bogdanov> LOL?
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<bogdanov> ne?
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<bogdanov> 21.16?
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<bogdanov> usak dan si slabi?
<CrazyLemon> [21:17:01] <bogdanov> 21.16?
<CrazyLemon> jor klok sux
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> [21:16:34] <bogdanov> 21.16?
<CrazyLemon> to je sam dokaz da tudi tvoja ura sux
<CrazyLemon> pa happy b-day *mwa* :D
<Sky[x]> hvala mwa**
<bogdanov> use naj naj skyx
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a kušnu ga pa nauš ??
<CrazyLemon> matr tale bogdanov..nobenga ne mara :/
<Sky[x]> mwa***
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> kok si zdj 21
<bogdanov> 89 letnik an
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> jp
<bogdanov> maram maram sam nekazm tok crazy
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> nekažš ti čist nč..to je res ja..ajvan bogdanov from kej đi bi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> To all our US fans: Talking Santa will be featured on The Today Show with Kathy Lee and Hoda today 10:20! Don't forget to tune in to NBC!
<CrazyLemon> awesome :D
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj firefox v ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> sam ponuja posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Krt57> sasa84 upam da sem našel kako spremeniti sliko namizja na vsaki stranici kocke drugo sliko, mislim da ni nujno da imaš KDE namizje ko bom ponovno zagnal pc bi moral imeti, ti verjetno nimaš inštaliranih compiz-fusion-plugins-extra pluginov sem ga naštimal in sem je pojavia v compiz-manegerju tista ikona ki sem jo že včasih imel :-)
<Krt57> big dill
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> Krt57, katero verzijo compiza maš?
<Krt57> moram pogledat moment
<Krt57> CompizConfig Settings Manager 0.8.2
<sasa84> jaz tud
<sasa84> kje si najdu to ikono
<sasa84> za wallpaperje? a tm k piše wallpapers?
<Krt57> tisti plugin si nainštaliri sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<sasa84> to mam
<Krt57> pa boš vidla v manegrju teleno ikono wall neki tazga in tam potem naštimaš štiri slike
<Krt57> z*
<sasa84> pod utility...wallpaper?
<Krt57> ja
<sasa84> hmmmm
<sasa84> a nrdiš pritn screen? mislm,d  nimava ist
<Krt57> ok bom naredu
<Krt57> http://file.si/public/viewset/44696
<Pepelka> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<sasa84> a ti to dela pol?
<sasa84> ker compiz bi mogu to že takoj zalaufat, d bi ble druge slike namizja
<Krt57> ja zagnat ga Å¡e moram, mislim da bo delalo, v 10.4 je delalo
<Krt57> ja nevem zakaj tega nisem imel
<Krt57> sedaj sem našel
<Krt57> v prejšnji verziji nisem imel teh problemov
<sasa84> hm...bomo vidli
<sasa84> sicer pa hvala :)
<Krt57> ja ni zakaj saj si ti to že imela samo verjetno nisi znala uporabit...:-)
<sasa84> veš kaj...je bil en luškan programčič za tale namizja...in je blo ful v redu...to sem imela takoj na začetku uporabe ubuntu :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAwMF9Lxi7I&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Kursadzije NOVO - Fikret Fiko Karakurtović
<Krt57> vedno je tako da imaš pa neveš kaj imaš, ko izgubiš, pa ni tako enostavno nazaj dobit :-)
<sasa84> Krt57, šele takrat se zaveš kaj si imel... :)
<Krt57> bogdanov Kursadzije sem prvič videl ko so izklopili analogni signal na TV in sem dobil PinkTV semse nasmejal do solz....
<sasa84> lol
<Screamboy> sasa84 fusion-icon ali emerald?
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<christooss> jo
<sasa84> Screamboy ?
<Screamboy> <sasa84> veš kaj...je bil en luškan programčič za tale namizja...in je blo ful v redu...to sem imela takoj na začetku uporabe ubuntu :)
<sasa84> nič od tega
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> Grega
<CrazyLemon> Ta email ni SPAM, je enkratno obvestilo, ki je namenjeno samo vašemu podjetju! Ni potrebno pošiljati odjave, kajti nimamo namena pošiljati obvestil vseskozi in ne posedujemo nobene mailing liste! Vaš e-mail je javno objavljen na internetu.
<CrazyLemon> tole mi zveni kot eno izmed tvojih obvestil
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> fantički, nehala sem z branjem...zdej grem pa spat ;)
<sasa84> nočko :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1019-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1019-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1030-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1030-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1019-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1019-1
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bvdesign.si/
<Pepelka> bv - Izdelava spletnih strani | Optimizacija
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi naroču te idiote
<CrazyLemon> če niti svoje strani nimajo porihtane
<bogdanov> rili?
<CrazyLemon> rili
<CrazyLemon> in še spam pošiljajo
<bogdanov> tega je tud skoz vec
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-10
<CrazyLemon> to jih je vse grega naucu :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> hahah oni se ne reklamirajo
<bogdanov> cccc
<CrazyLemon> zdj jim bom poslal en mail :)
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ene par zakonov jim bom naštel :)
<bogdanov> ah prevec
<bogdanov> si strog
<bogdanov> :>
<ups> :)
<ups> kurba kdo me je zbudu
<ups> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-zimska-zabava/90c4e411d1d4a700f1c7
<Pepelka> Zimska zabava
<ups> folk kr potilta k vid da je konc steze haha
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<ups> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs596.ash2/154840_470891316295_209118161295_6257628_1958779_n.jpg lol
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=209118161295
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.ca/2015220
<CrazyLemon> a je cool?
<Pepelka> pastebin - Something - post number 2015220
<ups> CrazyLemon dober je zdej pa Å¡e vse na abuse sendi
<CrazyLemon> neko podjetje k kako prihaja iz amerike
<CrazyLemon> ma pa like 10 različnih dejavnosti
<CrazyLemon> bunch of bullshit :)
<ups> aja
<ups> lejta to
<ups> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs099.snc1/4743_1153426391218_1094403411_448569_7980184_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1094403411
<ups> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/4743_1153426431219_1094403411_448570_6156738_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1094403411
<CrazyLemon> kaj gledava
<ups> Trenutno me ni doma pošiljam vam pajka v vrednosti 7,71eu ker potujem skoz čas bom plačilo poslal v roku 10 minut ko pridem iz potovanja
<ups> pač frend pjan jebu simobil u glavo
<CrazyLemon> sam matr ker 'prijazen' mail ima simobil
<CrazyLemon> 'izterjave'
<ups> hah ja
<ups> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/4743_1153426471220_1094403411_448571_1624793_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1094403411
<ups> ne vem a se vid brat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.page3.com/feature/2010/adventcalendar/
<Pepelka> Page 3 Advent Calendar 2010 Page3.com - Home
<CrazyLemon> uff :D
<christooss> ups super frend :)
<christooss> umru
<christooss> chuck norris :)
<ups> haha http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/4743_1153426511221_1094403411_448572_4093461_n.jpg no sej pol je Å¡e to
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1094403411
<CrazyLemon> not possible
<ups> zahteva nazaj pajka :D
<christooss> ups čist hudo
<christooss> CrazyLemon kva je fora s koledarjem
<ups> ti to resno ? :)
<christooss> samo piše come back takrt pa takrt
<christooss> datumi do zdej pa nič ne naredijo
<christooss> ups valjda
<christooss> a ni smešno
<christooss> ?
<ups> naj bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> kako ne naredijo
<christooss> aaa
<christooss> zdej vidm
<CrazyLemon> odprejo popup okno
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> a nisi nikoli vidu adventnega koledarja
<christooss> nism vidu popupa
<christooss> k je bil v odzadju
<CrazyLemon> vsak dan v mesecu se odpre eno okno :p
<christooss> sm mislu da ko klikneš se pač v istem oknu odpre darilo
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> v novem oknu se odpre darilo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<christooss> zdej vem
<christooss> :)
<christooss> noob
<CrazyLemon> christooss http://pastebin.ca/2015220     tole sem poslal tistemu spammerju glede SEO :D
<Pepelka> pastebin - Something - post number 2015220
<christooss> :O
<CrazyLemon> tist slovenski spam k je bil :)
<christooss> jup
<christooss> bom Å¡e jst poslal
<christooss> tnx
<christooss> dej to pošl na grupo, da bomo mel za vzorec
<christooss> READ CAREFULLY. By reading this email, you agree, on behalf of your
<christooss> employer, to release me from all obligations and waivers arising from
<christooss> any and all NON-NEGOTIATED  agreements, licenses, terms-of-service,
<christooss> shrinkwrap, clickwrap, browsewrap, confidentiality, non-disclosure,
<christooss> non-compete and acceptable use policies ("BOGUS AGREEMENTS") that I have
<CrazyLemon> lol..sj ni treba da vsi pošljejo enak mail :D
<christooss> me from any BOGUS AGREEMENTS on behalf of your employer.
<christooss> Spam vs Spam
<christooss> itak da je še boljš če je mail isti
<CrazyLemon> naah..najdi svoje zakone in direktive
<CrazyLemon> :p
<christooss> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne boš istega maila pošiljal no..
<CrazyLemon> ne bomo si delal sramote
<christooss> ja kva a nej jst pol kr en drug zakon najdem pa nabacim not
<christooss> mah nevermind sej itak zdej ne bom sploh poslal
<ups> haha
<christooss> a kdo ve a je kami Å¡e v USA
<CrazyLemon> ni
<christooss> damn
<christooss> pol pa nič
<christooss> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> :>
<ups> An 8-bit unsigned integer
<ups> kolk je to max
<ups> 255
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1031-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1031-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ajdi2: Lubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4570/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Lubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4570/new/posts/
<upd> hellow
<upd> a mi lohk en pove kere dns nej nastimam tle na router
<upd> hostname : internet-178-58-214-80.narocnik.mobitel.si 178.58.214.80
<upd> tak mam ip
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<upd> pa kje ste vi
<upd> :)
<andrejz> prevajamo :)
<upd> dj mi povej kere dns je nj dam za ta narocnik mobitel
<andrejz> nimam pojma
<Grega> CrazyLemon :))
<Grega> saj je cist jasno povedano, da ni spam.. kaj se hoces :>
<upd> kaj je zdej z wikijem
<bogdanov> re
<upd> re
<bogdanov> kako smo
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> upd 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 :)
 * miha natuhtu uvoz v Magento z javo.. kategorije, izdelki, slike izdelkov
<upd> CrazyLemon: sem dal te serverje pa dela pocas :D
<upd> je pa resda je 100 folka povezanih na router
<CrazyLemon> lol :) čudno pol da dela počas :D
<upd> itaq pa imamo cez 20 minut konce tko da nima veze
<upd> mja sej :d
<upd> mogu sem jim heknt u router k so dal geslo pa se dns je so pozabil upisat :)
<miha> upd pr tolk ljudeh bi se splacal da mas dns server za cache
<upd> aja, ok bom povedal to prfoksu bo reku KWA bi ti rad ?
<upd> :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> jurja...
<miha> (eurov)
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> ?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> a koga zanima ker reply sm dobu na tist mail k sm ga poslal? :D
<miha> kak mail si poslal?
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.ca/2015220
<Pepelka> pastebin - Something - post number 2015220
<miha> aha, zeh
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.ca/2015518 <- reply ..haha..celo grozi mi z zdravjem ;)
<Pepelka> pastebin - Untitled - post number 2015518
<bogdanov> srbi ;)
<bogdanov> sm ti reku bv pises kva mas od tega? :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: tvoj odvetnik naj kontaktira ambasado srbije...
<miha> se vse uredi.
<miha> ce pa nimas odvetnika, pa ne vem kaj se kregas :)
<miha> rajsi na 4chan objavi mission :)
<miha> rec, da so spamal wikileaks al neki
<miha> ni da ni :)
<christooss1> CrazyLemon napiš odgovor naj ti povejo iz katere "prijateljske" strani so dobil
<christooss1> plus SPAM je v definiciji množično pošiljanje reklamnih mailov
<christooss1> in oni čist lepo tja spadajo
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mja srbi..kaj češ :D ..pol se js kurčim :))
<bogdanov> bv se ubadas :)
<CrazyLemon> nimam zdj časa za reply..bom zvečer napisu :D
<upd> doma doma :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<upd> a ima kdo kej izkusenj z irc clienti
<angelcek> CrazyLemon kaj si mu pa poslau?:)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cholt45: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Degustacija Firefoxa 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4593/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] upd: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Degustacija Firefoxa 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4593/new/posts/
<yang> upd: kaj te zanima glede klientov
<upd> ma tko neki programiram pa se mi sesuje k hoče poslat preveč podatkov pa rabim en delay naredit
<yang> jst uporabljam irsssi in nimam teh problemov ;)
<upd> ah :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] cholt45: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez2guFXsKGg&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Milorad Ulemek - LEGIJA
<angelcek> dobr video
<angelcek> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/programska-oprema/operacijski-sistemi/microsoft/kitajska-vlada-ima-izvorno-kodo-operacijskih-sistemov-windows.html
<Pepelka> Kitajska vlada ima izvorno kodo operacijskih sistemov Windows
<hruske> old.
<frojnd> jow jow
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Degustacija Firefoxa 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4593/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: Counter strike source in Steam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4616/new/posts/
<teardrop> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] venera21: USB TV kartica Gigabyte U7300  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4620/new/posts/
<upd> si jedla sir
<upd> haha
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFPWWy6zb80&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Big Brother - Si Jedla Sir?! [Remix]
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 3drjan: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<miha> http://cn-fb.net/cn/52
<Pepelka> Lezbijke ne obstajajo. Obstajajo samo �enske, ki niso spoznale Chuck Norrisa.
<miha> damn, glih ugotovil da ma php reflection :)
<miha> sicer se ne vem dobrega razloga, da bi to uporablu, ampak morm!
<miha> ma kdo kako idejo? :)
<a35441> en kvescn
<a35441> a ce se ugotovi da je projektna naloga za maturo avtorsko delo od nekoga drugega, ga lahko najebem?
<upd> a35441 ne, če le avtor ne bo videl naloge
<Grega> itak!
<Grega> svojo nalogo naredi, mulc!
<Grega> ;)
<upd> http://www.shrani.si/f/E/G8/297EaUyk/samsung-3d-tv-14758.jpg
<Grega> upd: a se morem jaz kaj scodat na moji strani?
<upd> lahko tist za datoteke
<upd> jaz bom pa tud končal v 2,3 dneh
<Grega> za datoteke?
<upd> ja tist da ti pošlejem seznam datotek pa ti vrneš a že obstajajo ali ne ko sva govorla
<upd> sam če je to sploh nujno
<Grega> ni :)
<upd> torej tega ne bo ?
<upd> jest imam še resize, converter je že pa une resolucije da se prilagodi nekak
<upd> pol pa mislem da je to to
<Grega> address pa to dela vse?
<Grega> si probal kaj uploadat vec vecjih slik?
<Grega> nek "realen" test
<upd> am dela vse, sej sem tam so slike sem ti napisal 10mb 3 minute
<upd> 25 slik
<upd> sam to je tko pač zarad linije
<Grega> ampak 10mb ni realno
<Grega> ena slika je verjetno ene 3-4mb
<upd> koliko pa je ?
<upd> če je .jpeg je 1mb
<Grega> a res?
<upd> ja
<Grega> cool
<upd> hd .png iz 2.5mb pride 1.01
<upd> na najvišji kvaliteti
<Grega> kvaliteta ostaja?
<Grega> super
<upd> jap
<Grega> prva liga
<upd> :=)
<Grega> super, zgleda da bo
<upd> am ja bom probal ene 100mb uplodat
<upd> sam nazadnje je pač zafilalo ram pa nisem mogel več ker je skoz diskonektal
<Grega> ja, kr naturaj ga.. ce bi ze zdaj delalo bi blo super, drugace pa itak morem se malo app pogledat.. pa malo vec rama dokupit, ker mam obcutek, da ga pri +10mb ram zjebe
<upd> poglej, mogoče moraš poleg zapiranja bufferja ga še kje počistit, al pa cache naštimer da ga čisti hitreje
<upd> možno je tudi da je kernel kriv, ker gre prek njegovga bufferja najprej podatek
<Grega> jo :)
<Grega> v bistvu sem gledal neka navodila kako preko cgi-ja uploadat "large files".. ampak "large" je za njih bilo 200mb..
<Grega> saj, ce je to edini fuckup, pol ni problema :)
<upd> ja so kar problemi s tem, pa Å¡e to za vsak fajl je zdej nova povezava ane
<upd> pač če bi vse skup dal v eno ne vem kako, bi šlo mogoče hitreje
<Grega> ampak saj dokler se bo buffer pravilno spraznil mora bit ql
<upd> sam ne vem kako je pol če se prekine
<upd> ja more bit ql
<Grega> ne.. preveliko bo
<upd> lahko se pojavi problem če je 1000 slik da ti bo vse sockete zafilal :d
<upd> sploh zdej ker sem dal asinhronsko
<Grega> a nisi nic omejil?
<Grega> da je lahko npr 5 max na enkrat
<Sky[x]> http://www.shrani.si/f/2V/pF/1DFcREjm/1290945644924.gif
<Sky[x]> :))
<upd> ubistvu se bo pa že pri 500 slikah, ta moj program sesul
<upd> Grega nisem nič, ker nekak se mi ne zdi potrebno če hočeš izkoristit linijo ker so pač mejhni fajli in če jih bo 5 10, se bo čas samo podaljšal
<upd> kak bittorrent ma ponavad ne vem ene 100 al koliko
<upd> hmm
<Grega> mja.. sicer se nisem videl, da bi kdo oddal vec kot 200 slik (tam 100-pa nekaj je bil max do zdaj), ampak vseeno mislim, da bi moral nekak omejit zadevo
<Grega> nisam ti ja bittorent
<Grega> :>
<upd> hahaha :D
<upd> bom dal ene 20 30
<Grega> probaj ene 10 za zacetek :>
<Grega> ker ne verjamem, da je kaj boljsi performence ce jih je vec
<Grega> kvecemu slabsi
<upd> seveda, odvisno od več dejavnikov, najbolj efiktivno bi bilo če bi vedu hitrost linije, pa pol bi gledal za velikostmi datotek in ne za številom, tako bi točno vedel koliko mb je treba spustit na minuto
<upd> sicer pa tud, če se ena za drugo
<upd> pr seb niti nisem opazil kakšne pohitritve
<upd> bom testiral to jest Å¡e...
<upd> ko boš padu tle dol bom vidu da je preveč
<Grega> ce ni razlike, naj bo kr sinhrono.. je manj moznosti za kake probleme.. drugace pa probaj malo; sinhrono, 10niti, 50niti
<Grega> pa bos videl.. ce so razlike full male, naj bo kr sinhrono
<Grega> ja, tud prav :>
<upd> heh mja bomo videli kako bo :)
<Grega> okej!
<upd> ql :)
<Grega>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Grega> Mem:        385240     155372     229868          0      24796      56160
<Grega> zaenkrat je vse ql
<upd> a zalavfam ? :D
<Grega> kakor hoces.. jaz bom sel spat pocasi, tak da, ce klecne bo komaj jutri back :)
<upd> a okey :) bom pozneje...
<upd> morm eno zapecat najprej :p
<Grega> uh, pol pa itak.. :)
<Grega> slike ves kam morem uploadat :>
<Grega> mores
<upd> haha ;)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ugotovil sem kaj sem imel narobe pri network bootu!! :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. polz je ugotovil :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: USB TV kartica Gigabyte U7300  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4620/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<ups> ke je napsy
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj je blo :D
<CrazyLemon> file :D
<CrazyLemon> file=/ubuntu/pressed/ubuntu.pressed
<CrazyLemon> no..namest ubuntu je tam /cdrom/ :D
<uni4dfx> hmm, ne spomnem se da bi to uporabu
<CrazyLemon> fcking cdrom me je jebal 4 dni :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<CrazyLemon> sam uni4dfx ..sam on je busy k heka visa.com
<uni4dfx> dohoho
<uni4dfx> lol en frend ma nove tablce za avto: http://twitpic.com/3dp02a
<uni4dfx> XD
<Pepelka> FOUND MY CAR PLATES! damn I miss u guys! on Twitpic
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič vidu enga tipa v A4 k je mel tablce KP ITAK     :D
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> jst rabim dizajnerja da bi neki prprav da dam vizikte delat :>
<ups> napsy imam problem
<napsy> reci
<napsy> js jih mam tut precej :P
<ups> heh
<ups> dj a lohk pvt
<napsy> kamot
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 3drjan: Maya 2009 instalacija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4621/new/posts/
<ups> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYrnR4t17A4&feature=player_embedded#at=14
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Kaka maka Imnul crizei (Koko 2010)
<ups> krizaa hahaha
<ups> anyway... če koga moti k tuki limam linke nj pove
<ups> k se mi zdi da jih v zadnjem času kr nekja
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-11
<upd> napsy
<upd> i has seen
<upd> a
<upd> !translate en sl i has seen
<Pepelka> i je videl
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<upd> ima
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> ha :)
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<upd> programiram bot
<upd> po 5 letih rešu en problem
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> aja kva pa dela ta bot
<upd> zaenkrat se samo poveže
<upd> mam pa namen da bo....
<bogdanov> aja sm prebrav das ze sprogramiru :)
<CrazyLemon> se 5 let pa bo uporaben :p
<upd> DOSTAVLJAL PICE!!!!!!!!!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy ases tipku
<bogdanov> kej prek maila
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> CrazyLemon tolk k sem jih jest že spisal jih ti ne boš nikol ;)
<CrazyLemon> upd ej..verjamem ;)
<CrazyLemon> tok neuporabnih zadev k si ti spisal js nikol ne bom :))
<uni4dfx> a morte pice omenjat sred noči k sm ful lačn
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ah kje..zdj zadnji 2 uri gledam nanizanke/flasham telefon :)
<upd> CrazyLemon uporabno ja al ne glavn da gre naprej
<bogdanov> crazy ker telefon
<CrazyLemon> hiro :D
<bogdanov> kva ma to za en os
<CrazyLemon> android..kva pa :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> MAEMO ROX
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> kr tolaž se
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7794007/3/Android/Screenshots/Gingerbread%20Theme?h=ee6807
<Pepelka> Dropbox         - Photos        - Online backup, file sync and sharing made easy.
<CrazyLemon> tole temo sm zdj flashal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jutr zurka u milion clubu
<bogdanov> av prsu kdo
<bogdanov> aja upd
<bogdanov> as ze biu u trokaderu
<bogdanov> u lj?
<upd> hmm ne
<upd> kaj je v million club
<bogdanov> rade lackovic
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kje je trokader ?
<upd> aja
<upd> !google youtube rade lackovic
<Pepelka> YouTube - Rade Lackovic # Ne placite oci [ official video SPOT ] http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/watch?v=gkK_BnC7XMk
<upd> aj kej vstopnine
<bogdanov> http://sl-si.facebook.com/trocadero.lj
<Pepelka> Trocadero Ljubljana | Facebook
<bogdanov> nevem pomoje 5eu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.millionclub.si/
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka> Million Club
<bogdanov> kurbaj gniv site
<upd> jah ta je Å¡q ql
<upd> trocadero je offline
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kj sele 1 mesc
<bogdanov> odport
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah toj cefurjada
<bogdanov> kasni site
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> aj ql ta trocadero
<upd> kje je to
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> nism se biu zato sm prasu
<bogdanov> zdj sej u kranju
<bogdanov> odpru extrem
<bogdanov> bivsa manila ces ze biu
<bogdanov> so hudo posmekal
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa nevrtrijo cefurke
<upd> ah pol ni zame
<upd> haha
<upd> nisem bil
<upd> ..
<bogdanov> ahahah
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> men sam tle pusti matka
<upd> u kmečki disko
<upd> prav te bojo uni čeforji še kje zaštihal
<bogdanov> kam
<bogdanov> u franci na balnci
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> tam tam na vrhnki jih je povhn
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> bli smo 1x
<upd> ma ne tle horjul
<bogdanov> haha smehi najvecji
<bogdanov> aja nism biu nkol :D
<upd> ma un franci je kurac od ovce
<upd> :)
<upd> sej boljš da ne
<bogdanov> sam je povn skoz stari
<bogdanov> sam res sami kmeti
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> prov smrdi
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> alo jest sm kmet :)
<upd> amm
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sory nism vedu
<upd> fora je v tem da so sami starejši..
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ni panike :)
<bogdanov> sj ces kmet
<upd> tam so res stare mame skor
<bogdanov> to ni zaljivka
<bogdanov> tko k cefur
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> ja toj res
<upd> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> kmet k bote programira..ja valda
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> jest sm pršu v 8 razredu iz hleva pa sm začel ddosat folk
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> :)
<upd> pač tko je na kmetiji skoz maš čas če tastari delajo
<upd> u diskače nas ne pustijo tastari
<upd> skoz smo doma pa g33ki ratamo
<upd> haha fail.
<bogdanov> HAHAAHA
<bogdanov> sam jst nevem
<bogdanov> kvaj crazy
<bogdanov> pol k skoz geeka
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a te zapiraju ko psa?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;))
<upd> hahaha
<upd> na ketni v kleti ga majo zaprtega pred zunanjimi bacili
<upd> da se ne okuž pa to
<upd> KWA D FAK
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as gledu
<bogdanov> un film
<upd> ja ja :D
<bogdanov> kj biu u unmu balonu
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> hja tko je
<upd> jest bom krave sprogramiru
<upd> da bom zlato dobival namest mleka
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> zato sm Å¡e na kemijski zdej
<upd> kwa bo to keša
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a dogaja
<bogdanov> kj na vrhnk
<bogdanov> u zadno k sm biu smo sli ke airsoftat
<bogdanov> nekam naprj
<bogdanov> u planine
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ma ne vem nisem tm nč
<bogdanov> neka baza stara
<upd> na vrhniki
<upd> hmm
<upd> je ja
<upd> tle pr nam je tud ena
<bogdanov> aha :D
<upd> sj mogoče si tle bil
<upd> a to kam iz vrhnike
<bogdanov> fantje
<bogdanov> Izbrani dogodki
<bogdanov> Å¡t. 	tip 	kvota
<bogdanov> 1963 	1 	1,65
<bogdanov> 1964 	1 	1,65
<bogdanov> 1962 	1 	1,70
<bogdanov> 1969 	1 	1,65
<bogdanov> 1978 	2 	2,20
<upd> no ta je deleč stran
<upd> ..
<bogdanov> 10eu
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> 160eu
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ja ja
<upd> 10eu notr
<upd> -11 vn
<bogdanov> NENE
<bogdanov> ZIHR
<bogdanov> se eno tekmo
<bogdanov> rabm
<bogdanov> dav 30 kvota
<bogdanov> pam dau 20eu
<bogdanov> bmk
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ce nam zadev ne stavm vec
<bogdanov> sam nevem kvam pol
<bogdanov> ruleta je mem, poker je mem, stave,,,..
<bogdanov> kvaj se?
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> uhuhuh :D
<upd> najboljš da nič
<upd> kar boš si na izgubi
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> dj ti nared program
<upd> boljš da jamo koplješ pa da nafto pričakuješ
<bogdanov> da bo zracunal
<bogdanov> u ker sektor
<bogdanov> bo padla
<bogdanov> kugla
<bogdanov> da ubjem sektor
<bogdanov> pa smo miljonarji
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kako se to zračuna :D ti sam formulo dej
<bogdanov> jah
<upd> sj se da, mal kvantne fizike pa bo
<bogdanov> ruleta
<bogdanov> ma 23
<bogdanov> hitrosti
<bogdanov> zanc nm jo je rastavu
<bogdanov> k smo protestiral daj nastavlen
<upd> ajja
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mah sekr nevrjamm
<upd> mja rabu bi načrte vse mašine
<bogdanov> ampak meje prepricu
<upd> ja pa sej to se ve da je vse naštelan
<bogdanov> toj use nastavlen kurbe
<upd> no za roleto ne vem
<upd> kolkr sem gledal ene dokumente v ang
<bogdanov> uglavnm na unix sistemu laufa
<upd> je tko pač vse nastavlen
<bogdanov> k joj zalafu ampak nism dobr vidu
<bogdanov> dobr sj so razlicne rulete ampak ok.
<upd> hehe :)
<bogdanov> klele
<bogdanov> u grrosupljah
<bogdanov> kongo ma hudo
<bogdanov> nove rulete
<bogdanov> sm zadev zanc 500eu
<bogdanov> morm it spet mau
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> igras lah dve rulete
<bogdanov> na 1x
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> no sej boš vidu k so nove so dal tko da folk dobi kej
<upd> čez 1 mesec ne bo ništa više
<bogdanov> bobo
<upd> ja kr dve :)
<bogdanov> bom jst nastudiru
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> ce bos graj igrov
<bogdanov> igraj
<bogdanov> od 12 proti desni do 25
<bogdanov> pa od 10 proti desni 13
<bogdanov> pada 100%
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> u kongotu seveda
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> a single ruleta
<upd> ma sej jest to ne znam
<bogdanov> jah
<upd> moram it kdaj to Å¡pilat kej
<bogdanov> sj bol da ne
<bogdanov> mah
<upd> sam čaka eno bogato babo
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> sm hotu enga razbit
<bogdanov> je prsu prvic
<bogdanov> 2eu dal
<bogdanov> u avtomat
<bogdanov> dobu jackpot
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> mah toj use nastiman
<bogdanov> psi
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> karma stari karma
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> jst sm dobu prepoved
<bogdanov> sm usu
<bogdanov> sajbo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kle pr ns
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> haha :)
<upd> a pol k so ti vse pobrali
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> jebeno
<upd> tož jih da so te v depresijo spravli
<bogdanov> hahahah
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> boli me
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> men gre sam to na zivce
<bogdanov> k je nastiman use
<bogdanov> ubijam igrov
<bogdanov> 10x
<bogdanov> a on men use za 1 krog
<bogdanov> nazaj
<bogdanov> daje cifre
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja ces naivn
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> hm nimam pojma
<upd> sej
<upd> pač ja morš odnehat pravi čas
<bogdanov> ma jebes 50 100eu
<bogdanov> kaj je to
<bogdanov> vazn dase zabavas
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> pa dej začni tega online igrat
<upd> tam maš šelebajzarje k jih boš v enmu letu vse ownu
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> kolega je
<bogdanov> naredu 3k
<bogdanov> pa mu niso isplacal
<bogdanov> tko k stave pa to dost je nategov
<upd> ne vem kje to, partypoker izplačuje
<bogdanov> a mas na partypoker
<bogdanov> a mas u zivo
<bogdanov> al prot racunalniku
<upd> prot drugim
<bogdanov> u zivo
<bogdanov> majka
<upd> ne vem ni to u živo
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> pač proti drugim igralcem itaq
<bogdanov> ja sj toj
<bogdanov> u zivo
<bogdanov> tko prek spleta
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> pa so stave ja no tko 0.10€ skoz na začetku
<upd> ija
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> 10eu 100kreditov
<bogdanov> stari kj kolega zadev 5k
<bogdanov> kva smo bli pjan
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> lol
<bogdanov> smo najel
<bogdanov> taksi iz bakusa do globala
<bogdanov> 50m
<bogdanov> 20eu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> norci :)
<bogdanov> sm pobruhov tipu bavario novo
<bogdanov> smo mu dal iz lj do kr
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> a ste mu dal pol vsaj napitnino
<upd> no sej ql :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> je reku kolega
<bogdanov> isc
<bogdanov> najbolsga taksija
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> lugilo
<bogdanov> ludilo*
<bogdanov> iz bakusa so ns vn vrgl
<upd> haha :)
<bogdanov> smo polival folk z vodko
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> lol :)
<bogdanov> sm jim jebov mater unim varnosnikm
<upd> pa toj tko
<bogdanov> sm reku delate za 5eu
<upd> k da bi zlato polival
<bogdanov> usi hudi
<bogdanov> vs gotov a hodt nism mogu
<bogdanov> dobr da nism dobu po picki
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> heh :)
<upd> no sej toj tko
<upd> k dobite pa tkoj zapijete :)
<bogdanov> mja
<upd> jest bi npr. kupu kravo pa bi delal dobiček iz nje
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> idin pravilno
<bogdanov> ma jst
<bogdanov> ce zadanem kej
<bogdanov> sam se kupm kej
<upd> hja treba mal naložbe pa to :)
<bogdanov> tko k un netbok
<bogdanov> k mi stoji
<bogdanov> bol to k pa da nesm nazaj
<bogdanov> unim kurbam
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> jap
<upd> tko da saj imaš neki od tega
<bogdanov> kurba sm se razpricov
<bogdanov> kva pa
<upd>  :D
<bogdanov> jutr pa litra
<bogdanov> pa ubit se ga
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ee to je beseda
<upd> jest se ga bom tud
<bogdanov> a pijes vodko
<bogdanov> red bul
<upd> po 3 tednih
<upd> belo vodko
<upd> ma
<bogdanov> kasna je bela?
<upd> pa črno
<upd> maš
<bogdanov> aja jst sam redbull vodko zmeri litra pa do dile k se ga gremo odsekat
<upd> ne belo
<bogdanov> aja
<upd> prozorno :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ma sj usak ma svoj ukus
<upd> ja nazadnje smo brez redbulla bili
<upd> pa pičke niso hotle pit
<upd> ajd samo vodko
<upd> ma da gre
<upd> jutr si kupim en vin
<bogdanov> haha :)
<upd> vin je ql k se nč ne spomnem
<bogdanov> mi smo en let nazaj
<bogdanov> najel mislm
<bogdanov> tko druzba
<bogdanov> k se poznamo
<bogdanov> 50 folka
<bogdanov> ampak nasa klapa 10
<bogdanov> folka
<bogdanov> avtobus an
<bogdanov> pa smo sli
<bogdanov> vertigo
<bogdanov> na karmo
<bogdanov> in smo vodko na avtobusu pil
<bogdanov> brez ledu
<bogdanov> po ns
<bogdanov> sploh ni slo na karmo
<bogdanov> smo zaspal
<bogdanov> u avtobusu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> haha
<upd> o ja treba da je mrzlo
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> drgac ni kul
<bogdanov> saj na zaceku
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> mja glavn
<upd> da se ga napiješ zuni
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> da prideš ob 9h pjan v diskača
<upd> k usi debel gledajo
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> 1x
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> kvs u lublan
<bogdanov> u podzemnisko
<bogdanov> u simplon bar
<bogdanov> HAhAhA
<upd> kaj kje
<bogdanov> no toj zadna stanica
<bogdanov> ce ni nc odprt
<bogdanov> paj cefurka
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> un prehod pod glavno zeleznisko
<upd> ja pol pa čist zadni lokal
<upd> pred stopnicami ?
<bogdanov> jah toj 24
<bogdanov> open
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> na desni :)
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> haha :D
<bogdanov> pa
<upd> pil že ene 5x tam ponoč
<bogdanov> djubox
<bogdanov> majo
<bogdanov> ce mislva istga
<bogdanov> smo bli zanc gotovi
<bogdanov> smo 50
<bogdanov> zmetal
<bogdanov> u djubox
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> hmhmhm pol pa ni to to
<upd> lol...
<bogdanov> mah
<upd> ja unu sploh
<upd> bar ni
<upd> uni je en lokal
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dol mas
<upd> uno
<bogdanov> ene 3 lokale
<bogdanov> zravn tega
<upd> k un model dela star
<bogdanov> je kuj en
<bogdanov> kebab
<upd> pa kebap
<upd> to je tle gor na vrhu
<bogdanov> nenen
<bogdanov> pod zemno
<bogdanov> k gres cez
<upd> a tam ga nisem vidu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> nisem bil že ene 2 leti tam
<upd> sam tam spodi
<upd> vem da sva s frendom pila
<upd> k sva se pol
<bogdanov> ma mi smo sli zanc iz 12ke
<upd> binarno pogovarjala
<bogdanov> ob 9h k sej zaprl
<bogdanov> tm
<bogdanov> folk pa z vlaka
<bogdanov> mi pa gotovi
<bogdanov> mi gotovi a drugi na kavah
<upd> haha :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah bmk
<upd> pa kaj so tam un
<bogdanov> ce se ga odlom se ga posten an .)
<upd> tauros
<upd> čist prefukal zuni
<bogdanov> ker tauros
<upd> no sej bil je taurus al kaj že
<upd> tle na vrhu
<upd> vhod v glavno želežniško
<upd> tam k so mel pice pa to
<bogdanov> a cez
<bogdanov> cesto
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> SIMPLON BAR DRITON TAIRI S.P.
<bogdanov> Trg Osvobodilne fronte 10, 1000 Ljubljana
<bogdanov> evo toj to
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> ja
<bogdanov> ja SIPAC GA MA CEZ
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> ajja
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<Sky[x]> http://www.techi.com/2010/12/4-popular-tech-gifts-you-should-not-buy-this-holiday/
<Pepelka> 4 Popular Tech Gifts You Should NOT Buy This Holiday | Techi.com
<upd> dobr tam je bla ena dobra kelnarca
<upd> Sky[x] lejga
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> a te dlje pustijo pokonc zdej k si starejš en let
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> skyx as dobr zaliv 21 let
<bogdanov> haha dobra upd dobra
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> hehe nism še nič
<Sky[x]> bomo zdj med tednom :D
<bogdanov> ko to?!?
<bogdanov> sam de bos
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> pizda dons po 5 leth pomoje da u petk sm doma
<bogdanov> jebemti plucnco
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> :)
<upd> bo že bolš
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> a se kdo kle kej na smučke - lavfarce spozna ? :D
<upd> če hočeš lavfat pa res ne rabiš smuči
<upd> al bi se rad k pingvin počutu
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> mas use komplet
<bogdanov> u hervisu
<bogdanov> res da ni profi
<bogdanov> ampak ce se nespoznas
<bogdanov> predvidevam
<bogdanov> da nis profi
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> alpa je se cnej
<upd> Sky[x] vse najboljše ane, sam pozabu prej :**
<Sky[x]> hvala
<Sky[x]> drgač sem klele gledov
<Sky[x]> http://jrsport.si/izdelki.asp?a=A
<Pepelka> jr sport
<Sky[x]> za 200 eur mam smučke + vezi + palce še čevle :>
<Sky[x]> hm hm 10 eur več zato da bi mel plave barve ? :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> je drago ratal
<bogdanov> alpa je to tok profi
<bogdanov> scena
<bogdanov> u hervisu
<bogdanov> sm gledu
<bogdanov> neki cajta nazaj
<bogdanov> za 10 jurjov
<bogdanov> sm reku ok 100eu bo zdj
<bogdanov> 200eu
<bogdanov> :S
<Sky[x]> kaj točno pa si gledal ?
<bogdanov> mah
<Sky[x]> pa kaj dobiš za 100eur ?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> nespoznam se
<bogdanov> sam tko sm vidu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zih je slabi an
<Sky[x]> a to so ble sam smučke 100eur al še kej zdravn ?
<bogdanov> smucke pa vezi pa palce
<Sky[x]> huh toj pocen pol
<Sky[x]> kva pa je bla za ena firma splog ?
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> sj pravm da nevem
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mau pjd pogledat
<bogdanov> po teh trgovinah
<bogdanov> majo akcije
<bogdanov> alpa lanski modeli
<Sky[x]> sej dons grem :>
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kul pol
<bogdanov> a so kje dobre steze
<Sky[x]> upam da bo kej snega Å¡e padl da se nam zajebov
<Sky[x]> ja jst mam stezo pod bajto :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ne tako
<bogdanov> k jo ubvozs
<bogdanov> u 3h min
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> tole kle pomoje v 1h
<Sky[x]> drgač grem pa na pokluko pa je
<bogdanov> gor je pa dobr ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pa se pusko zravn
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> airsoft
<Sky[x]> pa punce v rit :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> to jih raj
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> fuck ane ta mesec bom pa sam zapravlov :>
<Sky[x]> sam kaj ko ne bom appla kupu Å¡e :S
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> res sem že sit tega kompa
<Sky[x]> odprem netbeans pa mozillo pa je že jeba :>
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> as kdaj uporablu nagios
<Sky[x]> huh ne neki sem enkrt probov nalagat pa to
<Sky[x]> sam sem obupov :D
<Sky[x]> jst mam zabbix če ti kej pomaga ?
<bogdanov> mah jst sm ga sicer pogruntu mal ampak skripte pa to uff zakomplicirano
<bogdanov> em aj uredu zabbix?
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> jst ga mam tok da kej mal pogledam
<Sky[x]> nism kej dost configurirov
<bogdanov> aha
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8pXyq0orN0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Minecraft - THE PIT OF DEATH - Keefers
<uni4dfx> zakaj lih v sloveniji ne mormo tega dostopat
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IrfHcQE7YY
<Pepelka> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself
<Sky[x]> ;))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pa1n: popačena grafika :/  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4622/new/posts/
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750297739/prenosnik-hp-probook-4520s-253-ghz-wt173ea-hp-torba
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP ProBook 4520s 2,53 GHz (WT173EA) + HP torba - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> aj zakej tole :)
<bogdanov> ah batarija kurc
<Sky[x]> enga jabčka uzem pa bo mir :>
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ah :)
<bogdanov> ga ma brt
<bogdanov> nc posebnga
<bogdanov> ubistvu zena od nega
<bogdanov> pa neve zakaj ga ma
<bogdanov> sam da lep zgleda
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> če ti ene 7h batarije + wifi ni dost pol pa tud nv :D
<bogdanov> skyx kje to?
<Sky[x]> na applu ?
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sm mislu da unga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nepotegne me
<bogdanov> usak ma svoj ukus :P
<bogdanov> grem spat uzivancija ln
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> kaj je sploh fora ubuntu "usb creatorja" ?
<uni4dfx> sej ne nardi popolnoma nič druzga kokr da ti na usb key skopira live boot
<uni4dfx> kokr če bi zloadu z neta pa ročno skopiru gor
<Sky[x]> a to na win al na ubuntu ?
<christooss1> dd= ti naredi
<christooss1> doh
<uni4dfx> za ubuntu
<christooss1> uni4dfx kaj pa si sklepal iz imena aplikacije
<uni4dfx> da mi bo moj sistem gor dal
<christooss1> da ti 3d sprinta usb ključ na katerem je gor ubuntu
<uni4dfx> z mojimi nastavitvami
<uni4dfx> ne pa live installer
<christooss1> ja in če je "moj sistem" 300GB?
<christooss1> kako naj to spravi na usb ključ
<uni4dfx> potem pa nej reče da je prevelik
<uni4dfx> ampak čist komot bi dal vse gor
<christooss1> rofl
<christooss1> prov vedu sm da boš to reku
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> pismo no sej ma vsak dons že vsaj 2GB kluč
<christooss1> pač ta aplikacija dela to čemur je namenjena :)
<uni4dfx> komot gre cel sistem gor
<christooss1> sistem zasede tm okol 4gb
<uni4dfx> dela pa nič  uporabnga, in nevem zakaj to includajo po default zravn
<uni4dfx> tud 4GB ni nč
<christooss1> pol maš pa še pr0n :)
<uni4dfx> kakšn pr0n, kdo prav da nej kopira podatke
<uni4dfx> skopira nej sam sistem
<christooss1> ja kaj pa je potem razlika
<uni4dfx> ja to da bo moj sistem
<christooss1> če ni podatkov ko jebe sistem a je moj al je livecd
<christooss1> če je moj sistem to pomeni Ubuntu+podatki
<christooss1> ostalo je bv
<uni4dfx> ker je res težko en menu narest kjer obklukaš kere podatke nej da gor ane
<uni4dfx> bullshit aplikacija
<christooss1> to so pa drugi programi
<uni4dfx> sam to me je zanimal če je res
<christooss1> bemtiš
<christooss1> ja res samo boot usb ti naredi
<uni4dfx> ne razumm zakaj morjo to includat po defaultu
<christooss1> kaj je vrlo uporabno vsaj men
<christooss1> zato k je v livecdju pa so pustil v namestitev
<christooss1> men je pa super če je default notr
<christooss1> k sm že parkrat rabil
<christooss1> nič grem brat nazaj
<uni4dfx> pa ne nucaš tega programa za to
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> cel program includajo zravn da ti en ušiv dd izvede
<christooss1> rabim rabim :) ne da se men zmeri jebat pa iskat dd= ukaze
<christooss1> cel program pač gui
<christooss1> to je 100 vrstic xml
<christooss1> plus par bash ukazov
<christooss1> to ne naredi ubuntu bloat
<christooss1> vse ostalo ga :)
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> kje je pa kak dejansko uporabn program
<uni4dfx> k bi sistem skopiru
<christooss1> Ubuntu Software Center
<christooss1> :P
<uni4dfx> really? na USB zna exportat sistem?
<christooss1> nč grem zdej drugač se bo spet zavleku večer
<christooss1> uni4dfx točn veš kaj sm mislu :)
<uni4dfx> :P
<christooss1> ajde
<christooss1> lahko noč
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> uf kuj je že ura :S
<Sky[x]> Alo, če vi od nas pričakujete resnost in da se ne izgovarjamo po nepotrebnem potem tudi mi pričakujemo od vas resnost in ne potrebujemo nekih izgovorov. Nekateri imamo 6 predmetov (to pomeni 6 nalog) + DS zato tudi mi pričakujemo neko minimalno resnost tudi od profesorjev dobimo pa same izgovore zakaj kolokvij še ni popravljen. Vmes pa najdete čas, da nam date novo nalogo iz DS. Prosim če se ne delate norca in se lotite dela tako
<Sky[x]> LP
<Sky[x]> Blaž
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] kje si to najdu
<Sky[x]> na učilnici od frija :)
<Sky[x]> Sorry ampak to, kar si zdej rekel je bullshit.
<Sky[x]> Å tudent se naj vedno podreja profesorju/asistentu neglede na to, kdo ima prav?
<Sky[x]> Temu se reče hlapčevstvo.
<Sky[x]> Pač nekateri se zavedamo, da pravila ne morejo obstajati zgolj enostransko.
<Sky[x]> Negre se tukaj za nadrejenost in podrejenost. Gre se zgolj za pravično sodelovanje.
<Sky[x]> =============================================================================================
<Sky[x]> od David Vidmar - sreda, 8. december 2010, 16:36
<Sky[x]>  	časa imajo zakonsko max 2 tedna..torej do danes zvečer...v nasprotnem primeru tudi oni nimajo pravice zahtevati, da mi oddamo domače naloge v predpisanem roku..
<uni4dfx> hehe dal sm v mrežo netboot zdej na vse kompe :D
<uni4dfx> tisti k si ne znajo naštelat biosa bojo mel ubuntuja :D
<uni4dfx> bmk
<CrazyLemon> bezte spat prekleti geeki
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1032-1: Exim vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1032-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: popačena grafika :/  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4622/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: popačena grafika :/  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4622/new/posts/
<Screamboy> allo
<Screamboy> ej
<Grega> haha, zakon http://4ca.pujs.net/show.php?dir=slogirls&page=8
<Pepelka> 4chan Image Archive - Disclaimer
<Grega> boli jo k ;)
<angelcek> fish fish fish
<angelcek> :D
<Sky[x]> na pa sem nabavu smučke :>
<angelcek> sky a ti znas pol fotoshop?
<angelcek> :D
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> jst v fireworks kej nardim čej trreba
<napsy> Grega: pazi z linki mal ...
<Grega> kaj pa je z linkom?
<Screamboy> ej fantje kje vpisem dns streznike?
<Screamboy> v linux?
<upd> ./etc/resolv.conf
<bogdanov> re :)
<upd> re
<upd> pa
<upd> Screamboy za info dhcp jih prepiše
<bogdanov> jp
<Muc> Pozdravljeni, rad bi vprašal naslednje, prjatlu se je comp sesu, ker ma probleme z diskom, Imel je gor ubuntu, samo ubuntu sam zakelpa mape, in me sedaj zanima če lahko z live verzijo kako odklene svoje mape in naredi backup preden formatira disk
<Muc> Uporabnisko ime in pass pozna samo ne vem kako naj zrihtam da lahko to vpise da bo možno kopiranje map
<Muc> ker z live verzijo se ne more logirat na svoj račun, mape pa lahko gleda
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> a ne more z live cd-jem bootat, mountat particijo ter prekopirat datoteke (kot root seveda)
<marko-_-> ?
<marko-_-> malo čudno si napisal pa ne vem če te čisto razumem
<angelcek> Non-System disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready
<angelcek> on boot
<angelcek> kaj bi to blo?
<marko-_-> angelcek, a to na windowsu?
<angelcek> Muc chroot
<angelcek> marko-_- ne... v boot..
<angelcek> ne pride pred grub sploh
<marko-_-> katera distribucija?
<angelcek> ni vazn distro.. grub je prov nastelan
<marko-_-> omg
<angelcek> nek biosom ni jasno
<angelcek> sam ne vem kaj
<marko-_-> a je tok težko povedat distribucijo
<angelcek> gentoo
<marko-_-> a maš v biosu narejeno da disk automatično zazna?
<marko-_-> jaz sem enkrat dobil to napako, samo na windowsu, že dolgo nazaj
<marko-_-> pa mislim da je to bil razlog
<angelcek> ja kok pa ce ga drugac?
<angelcek> mislm ne zastopm
<upd> Vrstni red nastavi tako da bo najprej disk zaznalo
<upd> Muc v livecd samo mountaš vse nekam npr. mnt in se lahko bere oz. kopira drugam
<angelcek> upd sej mam... Notebook hard drive..
<angelcek> je prvo
<angelcek> boot order:
<upd> po pa ne vem
<angelcek> disk ne more bit zanic ker v chroot prek livecdja dela normalno
<upd> nekak boš moral fdisk /mbr zagnat k ponavad se sektorji v mbr-ju zmešajo hm..
<angelcek> ne vem ce je to
<angelcek> zdej delam disk test v biosu
<angelcek> da vidm
<angelcek> ce ni res sov disk u kurac
<angelcek> sam dvomm
<upd> pomojem da ni disk
<angelcek> sam /mbr tud ne vem za kaj bi biu
<angelcek> ker sm probu na novo namest vse
<angelcek> vse particije vse..
<angelcek> fs sm zamenu..
<angelcek> edino ce na novo namestm bios
<angelcek> nevem ocitno je pc bol pamtn k jst:>
<zdobersek> We kdo iz glave povedat komando v vimu, ki te vrze na doloceno vrstico?
<zdobersek> Ve* ofc.
<angelcek> nano ma ctrl + /
<angelcek> :)
<Grega> :<vrstica>
<BigWhale> :linw
<BigWhale> line
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> nano sucks
<BigWhale> ;>
<BigWhale> bze grem naprej spilat Monkey Island
<Sky[x]> auč moja rit :D drgač pa smučke sme dobr kupu :)
<uni4dfx> napsy si tu? :)
<napsy> jo
<uni4dfx> oj
<uni4dfx> a si že kdaj delu z GtkRadioButtoni?
<uni4dfx> nevermind, sm že ugotovu: ne da se :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Rootkit?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4623/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Share z win7-weird  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4613/new/posts/
<upd> hm
<napsy> uni4dfx: sem sem
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ze naredu kpov nalogo? :)
<uni4dfx> u shit
<uni4dfx> do kdaj je?
<uni4dfx> nedelje?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> 10 vprasanj
<napsy> se javljam za sodelovanje :)
<uni4dfx> sj so na forumu rešitve lol
<napsy> aja
<uni4dfx> nek sm jih vidu
<uni4dfx> mal nazaj že
<napsy> aha ok bom pa pol pogledu
<CrazyLemon> napsy sm ja..ž
<CrazyLemon> že par dni nazaj
<napsy> aja
<napsy> a rezultati kolokvija se niso objevljeni?
<CrazyLemon> napsy seveda so
<CrazyLemon> vsaj naši
<napsy> na ucilnici?
<napsy> ko mi nimamo nikjer ... sam popravo kolokvija mam
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo rezultate ter popravo
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo dejstvo nam je včeraj povedal profesor
<CrazyLemon> čist enak kolokvij smo mel
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> sam on nam ni pustil literature...ne vem zakaj
<napsy> ok mi se nimamo rezultatov
<napsy> kok si pa pisu?
<CrazyLemon> 24%
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> mhm..sam prvo nalogo rešu
<CrazyLemon> in sam prva naloga je bila prav :D
<napsy> damn
<CrazyLemon> ma drugač je bil kr neki tale kolokvij..tok nam je govoru poglejte si snov RK..ker bo na kolokviju
<CrazyLemon> in pol niti ena fcking naloga ni bila iz RK
<napsy> aha to je nam tut povedu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/nov-format-datotek-ki-resuje-drevesa/246055        <- lol :)
<Pepelka> Nov format datotek, ki rešuje drevesa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<napsy> heh stupid idea
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<upd> napsy
<napsy> jo
<upd> http://prilepi.com/741
<Pepelka> #741 - prilepi.com
<upd> kaj je z drugo strukturo narobe da mi skoz dol errorje nabije
<napsy> kake errorje?
<upd> error: extra brace group at end of initializer
<upd> error: (near initialization for 'tlist[2]' )
<upd> warning: excess elements in struct initializer
<upd> warning: (near initialization for tlist[2] )
<upd> lol
<upd> kr neki
<upd> a pizda
<upd> že vidim
<upd> tam fali } haha
<napsy> :)
<uni4dfx> a ste vidl to http://cekin.si/clanek/kariera_in_izobrazevanje/vesoljsko-skrivalisce-ustanovitelja-wikileaksa-v-stilu-jamesa-bonda.html
<Pepelka> Assangevo podzemno skrivališče v stilu Jamesa Bonda - Cekin.si
<upd> 600 vrstic 4h zdej pa pit, adijo
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> a ste vidl to http://cekin.si/clanek/kariera_in_izobrazevanje/vesoljsko-skrivalisce-ustanovitelja-wikileaksa-v-stilu-jamesa-bonda.html
<Pepelka> Assangevo podzemno skrivališče v stilu Jamesa Bonda - Cekin.si
<CrazyLemon> to je bullshit
<Grega> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> enako je bilo v Slovenskih novicah napisano
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni od Wikileaks
<CrazyLemon> tam oni majo sam zakupljen strežnik
<CrazyLemon> to je drugač od podjetja Banhof.se
<CrazyLemon> fckin nesposobni fdv novinarji
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> no me ne preseneča da sm zadevo odkril šele na 24ur
<Grega> saj pa pise
<Grega> a ni piratebay tud v nekih bunkerih?
<hrga> pozna kdo kak program za winse, ki ti potegne cel site na hd?
<christooss> hrga wget?
<christooss> al pa downthemall extension za firefox
<uni4dfx> (A+B)%C = D
<uni4dfx> kako bi izrazu A?
<uni4dfx> % = mod
<napsy> damn
<Sky[x]> dan
<napsy> niso lahke
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> who?
<napsy> zenske :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> ze ves kje bos za novo leto?
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> ket boš ti ?
<napsy> v lj verjetno
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy> http://www.calamitiesofnature.com/archive/458.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: ubuntu ne boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4625/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ubuntu ne boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4625/new/posts/
<gapi> oj Å¡e kdo tuki
<napsy> mhm
<gapi> a še obstaja kako druženje linux uporabnikov kot naprimer installfest
<napsy> mislim da kiberpipa vsake tolk casa organizira installfest
<CrazyLemon> vsak teden so linux druženja v kiberpipi
<gapi> aha   to pol še živi
<gapi> kaj pa kak večji event na to temo
<gapi> da ni samo čips pa kokakola  za uživanje
<napsy> vecji eventi ... ubuntu release party? :)
<gapi> ja tega sm zamudu
<gapi> sm ga mel pa doma
<gapi> ki se je končal z svežim reinštalom
<napsy> spremlji kiberpipo
<gapi> slo-tech objavlja novice na to temo vem   ja
#ubuntu-si 2010-12-12
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> kera tuga u kranju
<bogdanov> fak
<bogdanov> :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<BigWhale> an
<BigWhale> Dan
<napsy> lp
<andrejz> lp
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<upd> __̴ı̴̴̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡*̡̡ ̴̡ı̴̴̡ ̡̡͡|̲̲̲͡͡͡ ̲▫̲͡ ̲̲̲͡͡π̲̲͡͡ ̲̲͡▫̲̲͡͡ ̲|̡̡̡ ̡ ̴̡ı̴̡̡﻿ ̡͌l̡̡̡̡.__
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<angelcek> upd disk test je normalen:)
<upd> angelcek kaj pa je problem as že ugotovil
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: spačen splash screen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4624/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<angelcek> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs737.snc4/65769_165473156827585_100000947057305_305309_6571746_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000947057305
<angelcek> :D
<uni4dfx> napsy in ostali a ste že nardil KPOV :D
<tony> Dober večer
<tony> že enkaj časa me ni bilo na tem kanalu :)
<tony> Rad bi pa nekaj vprašal v zvezi z 10.10
<tony> Če lahko?
<napsy> smes
<tony> ko poženem program ki je nameščen tako kot ga namestim na 9.10 se ob zagonu iz uporabniškega računane zgodi nič
<tony> samo v syslog dobim tole :ptrace of non-child pid 3562 was attempted by
<tony> če pa poženem program ssudo pa se normalno zažene
<napsy> ker program pa?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če nam poveš o katerem programu se to gre
<CrazyLemon> če ni top secret :>
<tony> programu sem seveda dodelil pravice chmod a+x /program
<tony> vendar ne gre
<tony> cccam 2.2.0
<tony> ni secret
<tony> sam ravno v 10.10 imam težavo s tem
<tony> ups sikretz
<tony> precej sem že googlal pa ni šlo
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobil ta program?
<tony> hecno pa je da je na drugem računalniko to tudi v tej verziji delovalo, sicer na začetku ne potem pa je čudežno začelo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cccamforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40557      <- tole ?
<Pepelka> a compleet howto install a CCcam server compleet with scripts and a lot of tips!! - CCcam Forum
<tony> ta program uporabljam že kar nekaj časa - cca 3 leta
<tony> ja to, saj pravim, da sem sicer že imel težavo s tem na 10.10 vendar je potem začel delovati, sedaj pa dobim v sis log samo ptrace of non-child pid 3562 was attempted by
<tony> rad bi da se program sam požene, ob zagoni ali zrušitvi, seveda ga lahko ročno poženem s SUDO vendar to ni to
<tony> tudi na forumu ne najdem odgovora
<CrazyLemon> pa si ga pravilno skonfiguriral da se zažene ob zagonu ?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp..že like..en teden nazaj :)
<uni4dfx> kaj si dal pr prvi :D
<CrazyLemon> vrstni red nalog se spreminja
<uni4dfx> uno z usmerjevalniki
<CrazyLemon> tko da kaj sm dal pri prvi ti ne pomaga dost :)
<uni4dfx> katero drevo je med usmerjevalniki
<CrazyLemon> bl natančen boš mogu bit..spomnem se samo kaj se je dogajalo zadnjih 15min :D
<CrazyLemon> uh..tist sm ugibal :D
<uni4dfx> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/9771/123ht.png prva tle
<CrazyLemon> js sm dal a...sam verjetno ni prav..kot rečeno sm ugibal :)
<uni4dfx> na forumu pravjo RPL... kar je ena navadna bedarija zarad dveh razlogov
<tony> mi da kdo nastavitve za irc, da ne bom v web vmesniku delal :)
<uni4dfx> prvo: RPL ne obstaja... to si je kr neki brodnik zmislu
<uni4dfx> zadeva se imenuje RPF - Reverse Path Forwarding
<CrazyLemon> tony ni nastavitev.. odpreš xchat in napišeš /server irc.freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> RPL = revere path lookup
<CrazyLemon> reverse*
<CrazyLemon> in ja..obstaja :)
<uni4dfx> ja, googlej to
<uni4dfx> ne obstaja
<uni4dfx> ti pa vrne RPF na prvem mestu
<CrazyLemon> praši ga
<tony> nobeden ne ve zakaj bi Å¡lo pri temu ??
<CrazyLemon> tony neki si narobe skonfiguriral..simple as that :)
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<tony> :) ko bi bilo tako enostavno, pa ni, konfiguracija je enaka kot vedno, pa ne gre
<CrazyLemon> jah neki se je spremenilo..program sam od sebe ne bo kr crknu
<CrazyLemon> no bo..ampak pustmo to :D
<tony> če bi bilo narobe skonfigurirano potem se ne bi pognal niti s sudo :)
<tony> saj ni crknu, nova instalacija
<tony> in na novo perogram gor :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda bi se..ker si napačno skonfiguriral crontab al pa v rc.local si napačno pot vpisal al neki :)
<uni4dfx> napsy ti si oddal? :)
<napsy> nalogo?
<uni4dfx> jp
<napsy> sem
<uni4dfx> si tud ugibal tisto usmerjevalno drevo? :D
<napsy> mhm
<uni4dfx> great :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..kot da moraš met 100% :) sj je dost 90
<uni4dfx> more bit 100% :D
<tony> crontab še nisem naštimal, saj ga hočem prej pognat brez sudo ukaza, ko bo to delovalo, pa imam skripte, ki jih poženem s crontab in naj bi delovale, sam programa ne morem pognat neposredno z ukazom  v terminalu
<tony> oziroma do sedaj je delovalo
<CrazyLemon> ls -l /pot/do/programa
<CrazyLemon> pa skopiraj kaj izpiše
<tony> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root server 806864 2010-11-24 22:19 /emu/cccam/CCcam.x86
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti se izpiše v terminalu k zalaufaš sh /emu/cccam/CCcam.x86 ?
<CrazyLemon> nč?
<CrazyLemon> sam v syslogu se izpiše?
<tony> nič, sam v syslog vpiše
<CrazyLemon> svašta..lahk za foro probaš sudo chmod 777 /emu/cccam/CCcam.x86      in nato spet zalaufat
<tony> ptrace of non-child pid 3562 was attempted by: CCcam.x86 (pid 3563)
<tony> že  poskusu
<tony> mislim da je napaka na tej verziji CCcam-a
<tony> bom z ddrugo poskus, hvala vseeno
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa taka zahteva v programu
<CrazyLemon> z sudo laufa brez pa ne
<tony> saj, ampak mi je laufal tudi na tem ista verzija brez sudo, kar je najbolj zanimivo, in ne najdem odgovora
<tony> sicer sem našel nekaj na neki nemški strani ampak brez pojasnila, je spraševal tako kot jaz :)
<lynxlynxlynx> novo jedro / libcap?
<tony> tako da, ok, iščimo naprej, se bo kaj pojavilo :)
<tony> novo jedro?
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi kaj več uporabljalo "capability" namesto standardni unix model dovoljenj
<BigWhale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/61786
<Pepelka> Bug #61786 in One Hundred Paper Cuts: “'Create folder in here' context menu option for nautilus”
<BigWhale> zacnite rantat in votat tle ...
<lynxlynxlynx> ups :)
<napsy> a so podnapisi za srpski film
<angelcek> napsy zakaj pa ne?
<bogdanov> lol
<Sky[x]> kšn freebsdjevc kle ? :D
<Sky[x]> nv kaj točno naj bi tole pomenil, in kaj pomeni yes in kaj no  ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/freebsd-7.3_warning-about-disk.png
<lynxlynxlynx> yes - stfu, no - reconfigure
<lynxlynxlynx> ker maš najbrž popotopno računalo, yes ne bo problematičen
<upd> yeee
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> care
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..mogu bi neko nalogo sprogramirat do konca pa se mi ne da lih :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da bom kr en film pogledal al kaj podobnega :)
<bogdanov> aj ksn dobr film
<CrazyLemon> definiraj dober :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj bom verjetno pogledal
<CrazyLemon> bonded by blood
<bogdanov> jah tko an :)
<bogdanov> pizda si geek definiraj
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj js vem kaj je zate dobro :D
<CrazyLemon> zame je dobr film al zelo dobra komedija al pa res huda akcija :)
<bogdanov> no drugo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> une drame pa to..ni to zame nevem kako dobro :)
<CrazyLemon> če drugo si poglej takers...je kr ok film :)
<CrazyLemon> ni odličen ampak je kr fajn :)
<bogdanov> sm ze gledu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol si poglej trailer za tale bonded by blood
<CrazyLemon> tole naj bi tudi bila akcija
<bogdanov> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/najmanjsi-bmw-iz-druzine-m/246074
<Pepelka> Najmanjši BMW iz družine M :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> uff..50.000€
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> gniv
<bogdanov> as ga ze vidu?
<bogdanov> uzadi je res grd
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> zadi zgleda kot x6
<CrazyLemon> in je lep! :)
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kar je res je res :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Ubuntu ne boota po spremembi xorg.conf  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4625/new/posts/
<upd> jaaa
<upd> more bit u ff pa chrome glih zamenjan vrstni red zavihka pa okna
<Grega> upd: ko v chromu downlodas nek file.. in te vprasa Shrani, Zavrzi.. na linuxu je Shrani, Zavrzi na macu pa Zavrzi, Shrani.. vedno sfalim :> ze od zacetka je tak, ne vem kak se nena pogruntajo..
<upd> lol :)
<upd> zanalasc tko delajo
<Grega> prvo sfailm, potem jih preklejem in razmislam, da bi odprl ticket, potem pa se umirim.. in zadeva se ponovi
<Grega> menda tud, ja :>
<upd> parapap
<uni4dfx> matr kaj mi ta smotan xchat neki žmiga če se ni nč zgodil
<upd> je se zgodilo jest sem nekaj napisal
<upd> to je full velik...
<uni4dfx> ne mislm, ponavad žmiga če nekdo tebe omen
<upd> anyway, lahko to izklopiš v nastavitvah da samo za tvoj nick blinda
<uni4dfx> al pa če ti PM pošle
<uni4dfx> kar je supr
<uni4dfx> ampak včas se zgodi da ni nč od tega pa vseen kr neki žmiga
<upd> jap, nebi vedu
<upd> a zno kdo CLojtra ?
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> sj je tko k java sam da ne dela na večini OSov
<upd> http://csharp.pastebin.com/brfxSXqK pol pa najd kaj je narobe
<Pepelka> C# | You must write ContentLength bytes to the request
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Sky[x]> ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-05
<lowk3y> re
<CrazyLemon> kul..lockscreen so preoblikovali
<CrazyLemon> "preoblikovali"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> http://issuu.com/ecetera/docs/anni_akcija_december_2011?mode=embed
<Pepelka> Anni novoletna akcija, zgrabi prilo&#382;nost ...
<CrazyLemon> 11 stran
<CrazyLemon> 680€ ..akcija!
<CrazyLemon> pa danes je že na voljo!
<andrejz> ej CrazyLemon, ko si ravno tu .. bo kaj z uricami v KP ta mesec?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ta teden bodo privat ubunu urice
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo naslednji teden pa ne vem
<andrejz> mene zanima za drug teden
<andrejz> danes pišem novico
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ti bo vedu povedat :)
<andrejz> no lej zmenta se pa napišta en datum not v preglednico
<andrejz> saj če pa ne bo šlo, lahko pa še vedno zaradi nenapovedanih razmer kasneje odpade ;)
<andrejz> mimogrede sem imel priložnost testirat iPad2 pa me ni ravno navdušil
<andrejz> mislim da je še vedno boljše netbook nabavit
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je tu transformer prime ! :)
<andrejz> ma kaj pa vem
<andrejz> saj je hud kar se strojne opreme tiče
<andrejz> samo ne vem zakaj rabiš tak proc na tablici, ne boš ravno videa urejal z njo
<alyosha_sql> ma ta CrazyLemon je malo čuden...en dan na 10" ne vidi nič drugi dan je 10" ful dobro
<alyosha_sql> kdo bi vedu kaj se mu mota po glavi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<andrejz> bolj z dizanerskega stališča ne vemkaj bi s tablico
<andrejz> če maš netbook ti vsaj stoji normalno, ta se pa prevrača :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql reku sm ti da raje kupiš tablico kot pa netbook :)
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem ubuntu urice so u sredo al niso?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz wtf? :)
<alyosha_sql> de jdej CrazyLemon ne zgovarjaj se
<alyosha_sql> tablica je fail leta 2011
<alyosha_sql> dovolj mam delo
<alyosha_sql> ne me motit
<alyosha_sql> !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql spet ješ
<CrazyLemon> + andrejz nisem vedu da rabiš proc samo za urejanje videa :)
<andrejz> @CrayLemon: en review sem prebral in baje je tipkovnica tako lahka v primerjavi s tablico, da se zelo hitro prevrne
<andrejz> CrazyLemon za kaj ga pa še rabiš
<andrejz> za srfanje po netu
<CrazyLemon> andrejz igrice!
<CrazyLemon> fullhd!
<andrejz> da ti sunspider 10 ms hitreje nabije
<alyosha_sql> igrice boš igral na 10"
<alyosha_sql> eee Å¡ime Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> in gledal filme
<andrejz> joj si mi bogi ti, full hd na 10", to se res full pozna
<alyosha_sql> moram te začet snemat
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ti očitno ne veš kaj govoriš :)
<alyosha_sql> da ti pokazem kaj govoriš
<alyosha_sql> ker maš očitno neke luknje u spominu:D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zato pa je hdmi out :)
<andrejz> a pol boš 3 ure sklonjen naprej z glavo dol proti tablici
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne..sej to je tablica..lahko si tudi z glavo gor obrnjen
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<andrejz> ja pa že bolj udobno za PC jem sedet v stolu
<andrejz> lej jaz zaenkrat ne vidim prednosti
<andrejz> pa tud se mi zdi da večina špilov (še) ne rabi quada
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> cviiiiiil
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon  :**
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5118777/2011-12-05%2012.24.23.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :$
<Sky[x]> kva je fora ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a prideš dons k men na sirove štruklje? :P
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..mogoče ime Mr Captain Awesome      ..čist mogoče..lahk se pa motim
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> za prilogo dobiš še kej druzga :P
<sasa84> npr...kompot :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš da nikoli nisem tega jedu :D
<sasa84> nisi?!
<sasa84> jooj, ti ne veš kaj zamujaš ;)
<sasa84> men je pa to ful v redu stvar... :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to je slana zadeva?
<CrazyLemon> ah..lahk je tudi sladka
<sasa84> mm...ma jst zmer sladke
 * CrazyLemon bi raje sladke Å¡truklje
<sasa84> pač še rozine not, vanilin sladkor, cukrčk, drobtince..
<sasa84> cimet!
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> recimo skuta + breskve..to bi blo hudo :D
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> upam d si pa vsaj knedlne že jedu :)
<CrazyLemon> čist možno..ne spomnem pa se :D
<sasa84> jst nrdim take, d bi jih še angelčki jel... če bi mel ritke :P
<CrazyLemon> vem pa neki!
<CrazyLemon> da v Jysk-u majo Angry Birds posteljnino!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> to sm tud jst vidla!!!!! :)))
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<sasa84> a majo tud 140 Å¡irine? nism pogledala dimenzij
<CrazyLemon> 140x200 !
<sasa84> ouje! ;)
<Sky[x]> kdo gre z mano v trgovino ?
<sasa84> that's for my bed!
<jierro> je kdo rekel sirovi Å¡trukli?
<CrazyLemon> jierro jp..saša vabi
<jierro> ja super
 * sasa84 kuha
<jierro> kdaj se lahko oglasim
<sasa84> bemtiš, jst sm res za ožent... sam še potico morm 1x spečt! :P
<sasa84> mislm...omožit
<jierro> jaz sem zadnič palačinke speko
<jierro> pa še užitne so ble
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče! kako ti je to uspelo??
<jierro> POJMA NIMAM
<CrazyLemon> you lucky bastard :S
<jierro> :D
<yang> Å¡/n
<yang> !seen bogdanov
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, šibam dalje ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte moji cmočki
 * sasa84 pogleda CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon pogleda v ogledalo
<sasa84> ja, lep fant...
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> nope..nč ni med zobmi!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah če jih nimaš...ne more bit nč umes :D
<sasa84> protezo si pozabu :D
<CrazyLemon> hah..sm vedu da neki manjka
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql uči uči
<alyosha_sql> ja jaa natürlich
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jebemga prej sem skoraj chrashaw po unih ovinkih nad trstom
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<alyosha_sql> malo je fallo pa bi Å¡ow pod kamjon:D
<CrazyLemon> pa če misliš da voziš porscheja :)
<alyosha_sql> stari gume so slabe
<alyosha_sql> me je začelo nosit momačkki
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jebeno jebeno
<CrazyLemon> no shit :)
<alyosha_sql> povej ti men se razumeš kaj u printerje?
<alyosha_sql> ker se mi ne da googlat:D
<CrazyLemon> seveda se
<CrazyLemon> vem kam grejo listi not
<alyosha_sql> samo me zanima kako se obnesejo tej printerji na 4 kartuše
<CrazyLemon> in kje pridejo vn
<alyosha_sql> CMYK
<CrazyLemon> na 4? to je za pussyje..pravi moški uporabljajo najmanj 8 kartuš
<alyosha_sql> ee Å¡ime Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> ti maš še B/W printer doma ne
<alyosha_sql> neveš da obstajajo barve
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi bojo barve
<alyosha_sql> jah ti ki si planeJane
<alyosha_sql> si vesel ker je zmagal rođo zoki
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> itak
<CrazyLemon> krał je krał
<alyosha_sql> ee jurček jurček
<Sky[x]> jurcek da te do 5. 12 ne vidm :D
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj ste vidli unega
<alyosha_sql> hitlerskega
<alyosha_sql> posnetek
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kr dober je
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zgaga> !t en sl fund
<Pepelka> sklad
<zgaga> !t en sl lunatic
<Pepelka> norec
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/385024_10150444039482692_829242691_8588901_238759119_n.jpg
<zgaga> yea
<kubanc> a je kdo seznanjen z i386_start_kernel+0xaa/0xb1 errorjem?
<nafisa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391773_10150440193559629_720079628_8203242_1435522041_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PUS1APx7c4A
<Pepelka> Hitler izve da je Janković zmagal na volitvah      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj je ultra AMD?
<CrazyLemon> ful hud procesor!
<CrazyLemon> tko hud kot je zoki!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))
<kubanc> Zoki care, baci mu cigare :D
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bgoDkwwpFx0
<Pepelka> Bizzle gets some Dunkers.      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> Še enkrat sem podrobno preučila zak. o volilni in referendumski kampanji. NI PRAV NOBENE možnosti, da bi kaznovali kršitve vol.molka na TW:)
<zdobersek> Tashy ze ve!
<kubanc> a se kej dogaja?
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ful ej
<CrazyLemon> volitve
<CrazyLemon> pa..volitve
<CrazyLemon> in..emm..ja točno..volitve
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/zenske-ki-igrajo-spletne-igre-vec-seksajo/272169
<Pepelka> Ženske, ki igrajo spletne igre, več seksajo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1287-1: Linux (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1287-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: noted!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whats that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: noted glede zensk & spletnih iger!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mkay?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tist ni bilo zate!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: LIES
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uglavnem..a veš da je boštjan bračič zaročen??????
<CrazyLemon> i was like omg!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, sem vidu!
<zdobersek> isto, sem bil kr WHOA!!
<CrazyLemon> i si ti tudi omg-adal?
<CrazyLemon> a*
<zdobersek> ne, jst sem bolj WHOAal
<zdobersek> ker sem bolj ateist pa to
<CrazyLemon> aja..moje sožalje
<zdobersek> be not sorry, for I am not sorry either!
<CrazyLemon> ne..mi je kr žal
<zdobersek> NOOOOO
<CrazyLemon> ker OMG je neki tako posebnega
<CrazyLemon> prav tak prijeten feeling je k lahk rečeš OMG
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se ti kot ateist k ne govori OMG kar mal slabo počutiš v svoji ne-OMG koži
<Sky[x]> zakaj je zoki zmagu na volitvah? ker so ns že kot mejhne učil pesmco naša četica koraka strumno in veselo, drug za drugim.... 2. kitica. JURĆKU bomo pomagali hišico zgraditi =D
<CrazyLemon> in zaradi tega mi je žal..zalo mi je žal
<zdobersek> lol Sky[x]
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si veren?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a me nisi vidu OMG-adat??
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil to zadosten dokaz?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a bi potem zmolu kej zame? ... tko ... za ziher?
<Sky[x]> oce nas ki si v nebesih ...
<Sky[x]> zdrava marija milosti polna ....
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da spoznaš eno k  igra spletne igre?..ne..ne bom
<Sky[x]> pa je konc :D
<CrazyLemon> stran pregrešne misli!
<zdobersek> too late, CrazyLemon!
<miha> i use encodeURI or encodeURIComponent to send data, but it doesnt encode &nbsp; and &amp; - what would be right way?
<miha> oops :)
<miha> no tud za vas
<Sky[x]> Team Fotress mi postane neodziven ko hocem joinat na server in pride nekje od cca 70% ? imel kdo ze take probleme
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ti mas maca, ne mi :)
<miha> mah je encodeURIComponent prov :D
<miha> sam ni povsod blo
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<miha> jo
 * sasa84 je bla dns parkejl...grrrrr
 * sasa84 Å¡pikne CrazyLemon z vilami
<sasa84> ooo christooss
<sasa84> a si bil kej priden letos? ;) ti bo miklavž kej prnesu? :P
<christooss> sasa84 mi je že
<christooss> :)
<christooss> dvakrat
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> to pa je!
<christooss> kaj pa ti
<christooss> ?
<sasa84> jah, predčasno je prnesu pr dveh... pr ostalih morm pa še mal učke zaprt in k bo jutro, me bo čakal :P
<christooss> je pa zdejle šef dal mal dnarčka
<christooss> cko da je on najboljši miklavž
<christooss> pa Å¡e zoki mu je ime
<christooss> pa pol slovenc je
<sasa84> kaj delaš na MOL? :))
<christooss> žal ne
<sasa84> pol maš ti še enga zokija ;)
<christooss> jup
<sasa84> veš kaj...dokler daje soldke, ni slab fant :P
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss :D
<sasa84> ej, a veš d sm bla dns parkl? :P
<christooss> uuuu
<christooss> kolk ste pa zaslužil
<christooss> k sm lih zdej uletu k enim k so mel komadn Å¡op bankovcev
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sej so ble 4 skupine... mislm d je naša dobila tm okol 30€ al pa kej čez
<sasa84> pa smo dal župniku :)
<sasa84> itak nas je na pico pelu pol :P
<christooss> aja kle so pa mel cko zih 200€
<christooss> pa pač sami so si pico plačal :)
<christooss> pa pijače
<sasa84> christooss, se splača a ne :P
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančat jst ;)
<sasa84> vi pa pridni bodte pa košarco nastavte ;)
<sasa84> nočkaaaa :))
<Bilko> noč folk
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-06
<CrazyLemon> šemso...danes ob 16.00.. si slišo alyosha_sql
<andrejz> CrazyLemon bosta z alyosha_sql naumila datum?
<andrejz> @all: je kaki organizator za ubuntu urice kod?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz mogoče.. :)
<jierro> rage quit
<CrazyLemon> haha ker bug
<CrazyLemon> daš neki printat
<CrazyLemon> in ti gre videz
<CrazyLemon> zgleda k gtk 1.0
<CrazyLemon> pa ikonc ne vidiš
<CrazyLemon> naaaaajs
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 pocuka CrazyLemon za rokav
<CrazyLemon> spet ti baba
<marko> CrazyLemon, si tu?
<CrazyLemon> marko a si me zavohal al kaj?
 * CrazyLemon lih pršu domov
<marko> tako je
<CrazyLemon> make it fast
<CrazyLemon> ker grem jest
<marko> a je prišel kak dober film ven?:D
<CrazyLemon> In Time
<CrazyLemon> Salvation Boulevard
<CrazyLemon> Catch .44
<CrazyLemon> in time je zanimiv
<marko> kul
<marko> tenks
<marko> upam da justin dobro glumi
<lynxlynxlynx> catch .44 <-- nadaljevanje al kaliber?
<CrazyLemon> kaliber
<Grega> u jebemo, mati je neke cokoladice prinesla iz lidla.. ne vem, ce ne bom pijan, ce vse pojem :>
<nafisa> marko, spet kadiš
<nafisa> jejhata jejhata
<nafisa> vsaj ponudu bi lahko ...
<marko> :D
<nafisa> pa kaj je že ... lih gledam pretok podatkov ...
<nafisa> glej, da ne bo prevelik ;)
<marko> zakwa
<nafisa> zato ... ker mi pol ure niti FB ni odprlo
<nafisa> pa sem popizdila
<marko> povej mac
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> 4C-0F-6E-4B-9F-E4 ...ime računalnika: Vevrcaaa
<nafisa> prenosa ima ta človek za 500x tok k jst ... pa sem tuki celo leto
<marko> nope
<marko> not me
<marko> :D
<nafisa> pa tut filme dol vlečem ... ponoč ... med vikendi
<marko> nisem jaz to22
<marko> :(
<nafisa> maš ti 00-13 ... ??
<marko> NE
<nafisa> en je dvojno gor ...
<marko> ti povem moj naslov?
<nafisa> dej ... sam začetek
<nafisa> al pa ime kompa
<nafisa> zadostuje :)
<marko> shadow
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> 74-F0-6D-34-F4-48
<Sky[x]> ce mas androida se gor prjavl
<nafisa> ;)
<Sky[x]> pa ga blokirej
<Sky[x]> crazy je zadnic testiral eno aplikacijo in je reku da dela :D
<marko> nafisa, in kok mam kaj prenosa?
<nafisa> čak
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ker ruter pa mate to ?
<marko> maderfaker
<Sky[x]> da bi QOS nastavl da ma port 80 vedno prednost: )
<Sky[x]> pa da upload omejis otd ...
<Sky[x]> itd..
<nafisa> ene 55x več k jst
<nafisa> Sky[x], enga kretenskega
<marko> sB
<marko> men
<marko> se
<marko> bo
<marko> spipalo
<marko> kak je bv
<marko> a prideš
<marko> na čik
<marko> nafisa
<marko> čik čik čik
<nafisa> ne vem
<marko> plis
<marko> <3
<marko> zakaj
<nafisa> ok, dej ... dolazim
<marko> kul
<marko> čau
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> mal bom še pregledala tam ... če se da kaj drugega kot parental control vklopit
<nafisa> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=14051&LNK=3
<Pepelka> Radio1 - Oddaje
<CrazyLemon> OLD
<ziga555> Živjo
<ziga555> Potreboval bi malo pomoči glede ubuntu server
<ziga555> namreč rad bi zamenjal jezik
<ziga555> pa ne gre in negre...
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa probal da ne gre in negre
<ziga555> rechangat locale
<ziga555> pa nevem kako bi to naredil
<ziga555> kakšen nasvet ?
<CrazyLemon> dpkg-reconfigure locales ? :)
<ziga555> jap
<ziga555> sem poskusil
<CrazyLemon> in ? :)
<ziga555> Brez uspeha, še vedno ostane v slovenpčini
<CrazyLemon> pa si izbral na seznamu en_US.UTF8 ?
<ziga555> Ja bil je Å¡e slovenski, pa sem ga zbrisal ven
<CrazyLemon> in odznaču sl_SI.UTF8 ?
<CrazyLemon> pa je nameščen en_US.UTF8 ? :)
<ziga555> hmm
<CrazyLemon> si se vmes odjavu ter nazaj prijavu v sistem? :)
<ziga555> jap
<ziga555> in reštartal vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mogoče je potrebno rebootat..ne vem če je odjava dovolj
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<ziga555> bom poskusil še enkrat inštalirat
<ziga555> en_US
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi "cat /etc/environment" ?
<ziga555> CrazyLemon
<ziga555> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<ziga555> tole pravi
<CrazyLemon> samo tole ?
<ziga555> samo tole
<CrazyLemon> LANG="en_US"
<CrazyLemon> LC_ALL="en_US"
<CrazyLemon> tole Å¡e dodaj
<CrazyLemon> sudo nano /etc/environment
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaj tisto
<ziga555> Evo, kar rebootam ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne! :D
<ziga555> Sedaj ko tole uštimam bom dal kar še en irc client na strežnik in se prijavil semle
<ziga555> Kater client kaj priporočaš ?
<CrazyLemon> jah za strežnik je samo eden normalen
<CrazyLemon> to je irssi
<CrazyLemon> razen če nisi oldskul
<CrazyLemon> pol dej gor bitchx
<ziga555> znc sem mel v mislih ;)
<CrazyLemon> to ni irc client
<CrazyLemon> ampak bl proxy
<ziga555> no odvisno kako vzameš..
<ziga555> ja uglavnem rad bi bil prijavljen na 2 različna irc strežnika
<ziga555> pri irssiju je problem
<ziga555> ko zabreš putty
<ziga555> se zabre tudi irrsi
<ziga555> irssi
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaj screen
<ziga555> kar pa mi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> pa se ne bo
<ziga555> Mislim, ko ugasneš računalnik....
<ziga555> server pa je še prižgan
<ziga555> pa bi rad da je Å¡e vedno gor logiran
<ziga555> Sem mel znc, pa je kompliciral, ker nisem mogel normalno uporabljati vzporedno 2 irc strežnika
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, sem se sedaj prijavil pa mi je strežnik javil:
<ziga555> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US)
<CrazyLemon> dodaj Å¡e ".UTF8" na konec
<CrazyLemon> en_US.UTF8
<CrazyLemon> tko
<CrazyLemon> sicer mislim da bo spet težil :)
<ziga555> pri obeh ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaj Å¡e LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF8"
<CrazyLemon> za vsak slučaj
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, najlepša hvala !!
<ziga555> Dela kot mora ;)
<ziga555> Sedaj samo Å¡e irc ;)
<CrazyLemon> no kul :)
<ziga555> kaj predlagaš
<CrazyLemon> !g screen irssi
<Pepelka> A Guide to Efficiently Using Irssi and Screen | quadpoint.org http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> Samo irssi ne laufa na telefonu ??
<CrazyLemon> ne
<ziga555> Android
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj si connectbot
<CrazyLemon> pa se boš lahko povezal na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in uporabljal irssi
<ziga555> mam ;)
<CrazyLemon> lahko  pa inštaliratš psybnc/znc/karkolipač
<ziga555> Samo če te prav zastopim, ko se povežem z irssijem
<CrazyLemon> pa se povežeš gor prek androidirc-a :)
<ziga555> pa vse zaprem ko ugasnem comp, bo irssi bil Å¡e vedno povezan?
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam irssi mora laufat na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> v screenu
<CrazyLemon> ti pa uporabljaš ssh da se povežeš na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ni to tko kot znc :)
<ziga555> semo še brezvezno vprašanje, kako odprem screen, na strežnikU ?
<ziga555> Vem da ni kot znc
<ziga555> sem tudi irssi uporabljal
<ziga555> samo se mi je zapiral
<CrazyLemon> tako da si prebereš manual
<CrazyLemon> 'man screen'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> Maš prav ;)
<ziga555> sedajle morem prvo usposobit ssh keys, LAMP, in nato gor wordpress
<ziga555> Aja, kaj pa priporočate s čim naj delam backupe ?
<christooss> ziga555 rsync
<christooss> mater tale problem s certifikati na ubuntu.si pa počasi postaja preveč annoying
 * CrazyLemon nima teh težav
<ziga555> za back up z rsync:  sudo rsync -azvv /home/path/folder1/ /home/path/folder2
<christooss> sej to je čudno ker se ne ve kaj bi blo narobe
<christooss> a je kšn addon al broken ff 8+
<CrazyLemon> christooss ve se...sam brskalniki to pač hendlajo po svoje :)
<CrazyLemon> in večina normalno dela
<christooss> ja sam da ff nima več unega gumba I understand the risk
<christooss> da bi Å¡lo vsaj tako naprej
<christooss> čeprov sej piše v errorju
<christooss> The certificate is only valid for the following names:
<christooss>   plesk3.gigaspark.com , www.plesk3.gigaspark.com
<christooss> kar pa ubuntu.si ni :)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je
<christooss> aja
<CrazyLemon> ker je ubuntu.si virtualhost at plesk3.gigaspark.com :)
<CrazyLemon> sam pač eni brskalniki očitno tega ne marajo
<CrazyLemon> !g check ssl certificate
<Pepelka> SSL Certificate Tester - Check Certificates http://www.digicert.com/help/
<ziga555> Da malo vprašam kdaj bo kaj zunaj 12.04 ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> aprila 2012
<ziga555> uh, dosti hitro
<ziga555> Nasploh od vseh linux izvedenk ki sem jih nahitro sprobal se mi najbolj dopade ubuntu
<ziga555> Pa še najboljšo podporo ima
<ziga555> (pri vas geek-ih) ;)
<christooss> :)
<ziga555> Jaz tudi upam da bom se enkrat vsaj polovico toliko kot vi spoznal na linux
<ziga555> sedaj se ukvarjam slab mesec s tem ;)
<christooss> CrazyLemon sam kam naj se pa bug report napiše
<christooss> da bo to delal
<CrazyLemon> christooss bug report?
<christooss> mozilla?
<CrazyLemon> christooss em..ni bug reporta
<christooss> to je bug ane
<CrazyLemon> ker bodo oni rekli da je to težava strežnika
<CrazyLemon> ne www clienta
<christooss> če certifikata ne sprejme
<CrazyLemon> sej niti chrome ne sprejme certifikatov k niso varni
<christooss> ja no če je težava strežnika
<christooss> pol komu to poslat :=)
<CrazyLemon> lahk težiš blažu
<CrazyLemon> sam dvomim da bo Å¡el kupit drug certifikat :D
<christooss> hm ok a pa je to serverside problem?
<CrazyLemon> pa ni ravno problem ane..sej ti pravim..meni brskalniki normalno sprejmejo certifikat
<CrazyLemon> edini "problem" je pa
<CrazyLemon> <christooss> The certificate is only valid for the following names:
<CrazyLemon> <christooss>   plesk3.gigaspark.com , www.plesk3.gigaspark.com
<CrazyLemon> kar pa spet ni problem
<CrazyLemon> ker http://www.digicert.com/help/
<Pepelka> SSL Certificate Tester - Check Certificates
<CrazyLemon> lepo prečekira certifikat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> ja res je
<christooss> samo če ne dela!!!
<christooss> je problem
<christooss> al pač če ne dela potem ni problem?
<CrazyLemon> jah..uporabljaj ff7 pa bo :D
<CrazyLemon> +delalo
<christooss> ja to ni fix ane
<CrazyLemon> res ni
<CrazyLemon> fix je da uporabljaš chrome
<CrazyLemon> kateri se drži predpisanih standardov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> preveč Not a bug its a feature majo v chrome
<christooss> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi v FF7 je ta problem
<LorD_DDooM> Ko občasno zateži za certifikat
<CrazyLemon> ne ga ni..ker sm probal tako na ubuntuju kot na win7
<CrazyLemon> in mi nikjer ni težilo
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, saj sem jaz enkrat postal na tem kanalu errorlog iz FF7
<christooss> CrazyLemon sej ni vsakič
<christooss> včasih spusti skoz
<christooss> evo zdej sem prišel skozi :)
<christooss> lol
<CrazyLemon> men sam na telefonu pokaže opozorilo
<CrazyLemon> da se Common name ne ujema z imenom mesta
<CrazyLemon> The common name to which an SSL certificate is issued (e.g., www.example.com) should exactly match the name displayed in the URL bar. Any difference will cause the web browser to halt browsing and throw up a name mismatch error. This error can happen even if the correct certificate is installed properly if you are connecting via the IP address or an internal name when the certificate was issued to the fully-qualified domain name (or vice
<CrazyLemon>  versa).
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon spusti golobčka
<sasa84> fuj, čist po kakijih :S
<CrazyLemon> :S
<christooss> http://t.co/S1Od3K3F
<sasa84-> christooss, LOOOOOOOOL
<christooss> :)
<christooss> ke si sasa84
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<sasa84> a si kej priden christooss ? ;)
<sasa84> nč, zdej grem pančat :)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
 * sasa84 pomaha
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-07
<marko> nafisa, a imaš mogoče biblijo
<nafisa> ammm ... ne?
<nafisa> tuki pa res ne
<marko> okej kaj pa rizle?:D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> rizle pa mam nekje
<marko> wtf
<marko> res?
<nafisa> pa nimam pojma, kje :D
<marko> poiščiiiii
<marko> deeeeej
<nafisa> ok no
<marko> fuck yes
<marko> ej
<marko> nekje 20-30 minut že researcham kako se znakadit brez rizel
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> jst vem, kako :D
<nafisa> sem se ga 1x napila
<marko> sem si hotel bong naredit samo je preveč dela... pa še to da bi za kapico uporabil alufolijo je tak tak
<nafisa> pol sem pa samolepilni listič vzela pa ga zlimala skupi :D
<marko> si našla rizle
<marko> lol
<nafisa> iščem
<marko> baje je biblija oziroma katera koli knjiga ki uporablja samo 1 layer papirja dobra
<marko> če ni fonta gor, ampak jebeš če je
<marko> ponavadi majo to biblije, koran pa take knjige
<marko> ampak tiste prave  biblije
<nafisa> a sveto pismo bi mi ti trgal
<nafisa> da te ubijem
<nafisa> pridem trkat
<marko> :DD
<marko> a greva na čik
<marko> boš mi dala enega :p
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> screen
<sss> d
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1288-1: vsftpd vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1288-1/
<Sky[x]> lp
<ziga555> Dober dan
<CrazyLemon> http://mozilla.si/2011/12/04/boot-to-gecko-ena-spletna-aplikacija-za-povsod/
<Pepelka> Mozilla Slovenija
 * sasa84 vrže kaki CrazyLemon 
<ziga555> Pozdravljeni
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> en problem mam
<ziga555> wordpress ki sem ga usposobil na serverju
<ziga555> zelo poèasi pooooooèèèèèaaaaaaasssssssssiiiiii odpira
<ziga555> pa nevem kaj bi bil vzrok
<ziga555> verjetno ni ravno linija vzrok, glede na to da mi je html stran odpiralo vèasih blazno hitro
<ziga555> Lokalno pa mi odpira hitro kot raketa...
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej route
<lynxlynxlynx> vključi gzip
<Aseq> ziga555, meni hitro nalozi
<Aseq> edino sliki in css-ju ne da mime-type (:S)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa googlov speed test tud lahko pomaga
<ziga555> Aseq, si probal moje ???
<Aseq> ja
<Aseq> lej to mas v kodi
<Aseq> href="http://192.168.1.7/wordpress/wp-content/themes/twentyeleven/style.css"
<ziga555> Kje si dobil naslov ???
<Aseq> :)
<Aseq> http://bsn-176-142-215.dial-up.dsl.siol.net/wordpress/
<ziga555> aja :P
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Just another WordPress site
<Aseq> pojdi v administratorsko plosco
<ziga555> sekundo
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> sem
<Aseq> pod nastavitve-splosno se mi zdi in poglej kako imas nastimano kje je host
<ziga555> joj ne mi o hostu, sem ga enkrat spremenil, nisem mogel niti do nadzorne plo¹èe veè
<Aseq> ja zdej ta stran celemu svetu ponuja slike na tvojem lokalnem IP-ju
<ziga555> ja sem pri hostu
<Aseq> in mi ne moremo do tvojih slik/css-jev
<ziga555> wordpress adress (URL )
<Aseq> ja
<ziga555> site adress (url)
<ziga555> imam
<ziga555> kaj spremenim
<ziga555> pa bi dal kar na dyndns
<Aseq> recimo
<ziga555> spremenim site adress in noter vnesem: http://mojdns/wordpress ?
<Aseq> recimo
<ziga555> èakaj, ja ali ne ? Ker enkrat sem oboje spremenil, pa nisem mogel veè do nadzorne
<Aseq> hja, jaz imam enako, ampak mislim da gleda glede na drugo
<ziga555> bi kdo hotel sedaj probat z dns-jem ? Samo nevem èe bi si ga upal objavit na celem kanalu, da nebom takoj shackan :D
<ziga555> ali pa dosan
<Aseq> se vedno kaze tisti lokalni naslov
<ziga555> okej bom dal oboje
<Aseq> zdej pa nalozi
<Aseq> (prek tvojega dydnsja sem sel)
<ziga555> ja ja
<ziga555> nalo¾i tebi
<ziga555> meni pa ne
<Aseq> sploh ti ne odpre?
<ziga555> odpre
<ziga555> ampak brez slik
<Aseq> tam kjer si imel dve polji za nalov v nastavitvah... si eno spet dal na tisti ip (192.168.1.7)?
<ziga555> ja
<Aseq> daj na isto
<Aseq> daj na domeno*
<Aseq> ker sedaj ti zgenerira linke v taki obliki: http://192.168.1.7/wordpress/?p=1
<ziga555> jao nemorem se logirat
<ziga555> kot admin
<ziga555> wp-login
<ziga555> :(
<Aseq> hm.
<Aseq> mislim da se da to nastavit v bazi
<ziga555> ¹e sreèa,
<ziga555> ampak hmmm
<Aseq> ceprav meni pokaze wp-admin in tudi wp-login.php kaze na taprav host
<ziga555> ja tebi ja
<ziga555> meni pa ne
<ziga555> me vr¾e na ruter
<Aseq> proxy :D
<ziga555> :S
<Aseq> drugace pa se prijavi v bazo in si kar tam spremeni
<ziga555> samo malo, kje pa se nahaja baza ?
<ziga555> kateri fajl
<ziga555> wp-config ?
<Aseq> hm. sem predvideval da je mysql
<ziga555> èakaj sekundo
<ziga555> bom preveril
<ziga555> Evoti spremenjeno
<ziga555> obe sta enaki
<ziga555> sedaj
<ziga555> Nisem ¹el ¹arit po bazi, ampak sem se povezal preko mobilnega interneta :S
<Aseq> :D
<ziga555> Ampak ¹e vedno ne dela
<Aseq> meni dela
<ziga555> meni ne dela
<ziga555> lokalno se ne morem povezat
<ziga555> èe vnesem dyndns
<ziga555> v browser
<ziga555> je crap
<ziga555> èe vnesem lokalni ip
<ziga555> se prika¾e brez slik
<ziga555> :(
<Aseq> hm. od tukaj nalozi stran normalno
<ziga555> Ja saj to je problem
<ziga555> vam nalo¾i
<ziga555> jaz pa niti do admina nemorem
<Aseq> v kaj se ti resolva ****ac.dyndns.org ?
<ziga555> moj ip
<Aseq> zunanji?
<ziga555> ja
<Aseq> kako zgleda route?
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> ko vpi¹em
<ziga555> noter moj dns
<ziga555> ali pa ip
<ziga555> (trenutni)
<ziga555> mi vr¾e ven pass okno
<ziga555> vnesem noter
<ziga555> in nato napi¹e da nenajde strani
<Aseq> seveda..'povezes se na router'
<ziga555> ja to je sedaj najveèji problem
<ziga555> ali bi premaknil
<ziga555> apache
<zgaga> !t en sl fullest review
<ziga555> port vi¹je
<Pepelka> največji pregled
<ziga555> Aseq, ker ruterja nemorem dati port ni¾je
<ziga555> ker je ta siolov..
<ziga555> na tem portu
<Aseq> ja, sej razumem
<ziga555> pa kako pa ostali nimajo teh problemov ????
<Aseq> nimajo serverjev doma?
<Aseq> ali pa v se loceni mrezi
<Aseq> nevem
<ziga555> sploh obstaja ¹e kak¹na re¹itev ??
<Aseq> ja lahko bi wordpress predelal da ti za tvoj IP servira z drugacnim url-jem
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> verjetno nebo niè s tega :(
<ziga555> (premalo znanja )
<Aseq> lahko uporabljas proxy/tor/vpn
<Aseq>  /telefon
<ziga555> èakaj èakaj poèasi
<ziga555> proxy/tor/vpn
<ziga555> lahko tole razlo¾i¹ ?
<Aseq> ja pac router bi ti requeste za tvoj IP 'supstil ven'
<ziga555> morem  potem ¹e malo poèakati da dobim dd-wrt ruter
<ziga555> (mislim da pride jutri)
<ziga555> sedaj imam samo siolov modem/ruter
<Aseq> mja mislil sem na siolov modem
<Aseq> ta zdej requeste na tvoj ip vzame kar da so namenjeni njemu
<Aseq> (pac misli da se hoces povezat nanj)
<ziga555> ja ja
<ziga555> nekako bi ga moral..
<ziga555> samo nevem kako
<ziga555> ker je tako crap
<ziga555> ruter
<lynxlynxlynx> ej spletniki
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj priporočate za razrez oblikovanja strani
<lynxlynxlynx> vem da ma gimp neki, sam a je kej tud za prototipiranje, da bi Å¡e sam mal css-ja pogruntal iz slike
<Sky[x]> na roke :)
<Sky[x]> pac css sam pises
<Sky[x]> sam slike shranjuj optimizirane za splet da so cimmanjse
<Sky[x]> pa je tot to :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ehhh, to je backup
<lynxlynxlynx> ne mi rečt, da noben še ni optimiziral procesa
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> mas pa neke razreze ne netu za par dolarjev k uploadas psd
<Sky[x]> css je pa tok razlicnih for od css2 do css4
<lynxlynxlynx> to že
<lynxlynxlynx> sem mislil npr. barve, kar se ni spreminjalo
<Sky[x]> pa kako bo program vedu en gumb narisat s CSS :D
<Sky[x]> al pa eno naimacijo nardit s CSS
 * CrazyLemon stopi sasa84 na prste
<sasa84> auuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> pazi!!!
<lynxlynxlynx> gumb? je div naredi ane
<lynxlynxlynx> teli gimpovi vtičniki mečejo ven tabele
<lynxlynxlynx> fotošop je mal bolj napreden
<CrazyLemon> div za gumbe?
<CrazyLemon> a ni span bl primeren..no odvisno a so horizontalni al vertikalni
<lynxlynxlynx> primer pač
<lynxlynxlynx> sej lahko spremeniš v nonblock
<lynxlynxlynx> sem še mal googlal in je res bolj žalostno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<marko> nafisa, a imaš ti mogoče miško tu?
<nafisa> miško?
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> ne da mi še kabel od miške češ narezat na koščke
<nafisa> sasa84, včer mi je hotu biblijo razrezat
<sasa84> ccc, sami antikristi :P
<CrazyLemon> /kick sasa84
<sasa84> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> ©e vedno nisem uspel usposobit
<ziga555> wordpressa
<ziga555> da bi delal lokalno
<ziga555> in zunanje
<ziga555> ¹e kaj predlagate ??
<christooss_> ziga555 kako ti ne dela
<christooss_> a če greš localhost
<christooss_> ti ne dela
<nafisa> christooss_, on vedno spizdi, ko more kaj odgovort _D
<nafisa> :D*
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne norčuj se iz človekovih težav...sram te je lahko
<ziga555> http://pastebin.com/QycPif5y
<Pepelka> <VirtualHost *:81>          ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost            DocumentR - Pastebin.com
<ziga555> Tole je config od apacheja
<ziga555> ker nevem kako bi zrihtal
<ziga555> da bi mi wordpress
<ziga555> deloval lokalno
<ziga555> in zunanje
<ziga555> semd al na port81
<CrazyLemon> najprej...zakaj za vraga laufaš na portu 81 ?
<ziga555> zato ker če je na 80
<ziga555> me poveže na ruter
<ziga555> na ta kakec od siolovega modema
<CrazyLemon> a si pomislu in da bi bilo pametno omogočit port 80 na modemu ?
<CrazyLemon> -in
<ziga555> saj je
<ziga555> omogočen port 80
<CrazyLemon> jah očitno ni..ker se povežeš na modem in ne na IP kjer si forwardiral port 80
<ziga555> To je ta težava ja
<ziga555> Jaz ko se hočem preko DNS-ja
<ziga555> povezat na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in če imaš sinope modem.. ne mislit da če se povežeš na mojadomena-si.si
<CrazyLemon> da ti se bo povezalo na wordpress
<CrazyLemon> ker sinope ma tak bug
<ziga555> ja sinope, tu je težava
<ziga555> ja ja o tem pravim
<ziga555> kaj naj nareidm ?
<CrazyLemon> da ni važno a se povežeš na localhost
<CrazyLemon> al mojadomena-si.si
<ziga555> je ja
<ziga555> ker v wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> localhost= 192.168.1.1
<CrazyLemon> ne localhost
<ziga555> sem prej nastavil site
<ziga555> na local host
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem...
<CrazyLemon> nastavi port na 80.. tko kot je bil
<CrazyLemon> in skopiraj ip sm
<CrazyLemon> in bomo probali če dela al ne
<ziga555> in če je nastavljen v wordpressu na local host, potem pa ne deluje preko dns-ja
<ziga555> če v wordpressu nastavim na domeno
<ziga555> potem pa ne deluje preko localhosta
<ziga555> Je Å¡e Aseq prej testiral
<ziga555> Ti skopiram sem lokalni ip
<ziga555> ali zunanji ?
<CrazyLemon> a si že zrihtal port ?
<ziga555> že 1 leto je omogočen !
<CrazyLemon> v apacheju ???????
<CrazyLemon> ne mi da je omogočen če ti posluša na 81 portu..
<ziga555> aja tukaj
<ziga555> Se opravičujem
<ziga555> Evo nastavljen
<CrazyLemon> si restartal apache ?
<ziga555> ITAK
<CrazyLemon> netstat -pnl | grep :80
<CrazyLemon> poglej če je res na portu 80
<ziga555> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<ziga555> je
<CrazyLemon> no kul
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi pa povej a imaš enak ip kot strežnik kjer je wordpress?
<ziga555> zunanji ip ja
<ziga555> lokalni ne
<CrazyLemon> no sej lokalni me ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> apache ti normalno dela
<ziga555> ja
<CrazyLemon> Posted on December 7, 2011
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> Želim vam srečno novo leto in prisrčne praznike!
<CrazyLemon> wordpress pa tudi
<ziga555> E to ja
<ziga555> sedaj pa poslušaj
<ziga555> jaz lokalno ne morem do njega !!!
<ziga555> nemorem urejat nič !!!
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti piše!!!!
<marko> hey ho let's go
<ziga555> -.- poveže me na ruter
<ziga555> če pa namesto ruterja
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ko greš na njegov LAN Ip ???
<ziga555> če namesto dnsja vpišem
<ziga555> lokalni ip
<ziga555> pa ne vidim slik in nič
<ziga555> ker je v nadzorni plošči
<ziga555> v wordpressu
<ziga555> nastavljen dns
<ziga555> če pa nastavim v njem
<ziga555> lokalni ip
<CrazyLemon> emmmmmm
<ziga555> pa bo vas vse prevezalo na lokalni ip
<ziga555> in neboste videli slik
<ziga555> in nič..
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<ziga555> to je problem
<ziga555> (in zelo velik)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če v hosts naštimaš da tista domena kaže na LAN ip ?
<CrazyLemon> v svoj hosts..ne na strežniku
<ziga555> hmm, kaj pa ko resitiram modem ??
<ziga555> kdo bo updatal ??
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma veze tvoj modem z datoteko hosts ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ti boš itak dal
<ziga555> aja
<ziga555> čakaj
<ziga555> da probam
<CrazyLemon> 192.168.1.X    zkomac.dyndns.org
<CrazyLemon> v /etc/hosts
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 je pa še ena rešitev..zdej naj bi bili na voljo novi modemi
<ziga555> 27.0.0.1       localhost
<CrazyLemon> lahk pokličeš/pišeš na siol
<ziga555> 127.0.1.1       server.home     server
<ziga555> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ziga555> ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<ziga555> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<ziga555> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<ziga555> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<ziga555> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<CrazyLemon> in jim težiš
<CrazyLemon> no..sej ni treba vse kopirat :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> kaj pa če v hosts naštimaš da tista domena kaže na LAN ip ?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> v svoj hosts..ne na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> beri kaj pišem
<ziga555> ne razumem, mam windowse ;9
<ziga555> kaj bo z novimi modemi ??
<CrazyLemon> e jebi se pol :D
<ziga555> Pa dobro no, dual boot mam ;)
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 piši jim na tehnično pomoč
<CrazyLemon> in jim težiš
<CrazyLemon> dokler ti ne dajo tak modem ki dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> kaj pa če bi server sam vzpostavljal povezavo ?
<CrazyLemon> js sm jim cca. 2 meseca nazaj težil..in so nato posredovali bug naprej iskratelu
<ziga555> sepravi da bi server sam vzpostavljal povezavo ni opcija, ma malo mi je bad, ker jim bom težil, po 1 mesecu se bodo zbudili, pa pomožnosti dali siti modem nazaj...
<ziga555> ___________________
<ziga555> Sepravi kaj naj jim napišem
<ziga555> kaj je glavna težava modema ?
<CrazyLemon> piši jim da ne moreš dostopat do svojega apache strežnika, ker ti se vedno poveže na router
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko drugi lahko dostopajo
<CrazyLemon> in zato imaš težave z urejanjem vsebine
<ziga555> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> A MA KDO GOOGLE CHECKOUT RAČUN?????????? rad bi kupu neki na marketu (0.10€) ampak nimam računa...lahk pa nakažem takoj ta trenutek 1€..torej 0.9€ več! splača se!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> Ti pa si izviren :D
<ziga555> A si dobil potem nov modem
<ziga555> a ti dela ??
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 nope :) nisem niti menjal
<CrazyLemon> ker takrat sm samo prijavil bug
<ziga555> Mah, potem dvomim da bo kaj.
<Sky[x]> se kermu kej sanja kaj naj napisem za toel nalogo ?
<Sky[x]> Naloga 4 – Izberite 5 okoljskih spremenljivk v operacijskem sistemu Windows in 5 podobnih spremenljivk v okolju Linux in izpiši njihove vrednosti.
<ziga555> Poznam enega linux admina ki dela na siolu
<ziga555> Mi bo rekel da sem pek :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] cat /etc/environment
<CrazyLemon> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> aha je to polj ql
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kaj naj pa potem uporabljam do takrat če z wordpressom ni nič
<ziga555> dam joomlo gor, bo tudi tako komplicirala ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1289-1: colord vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1289-1/
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ni važno a je joomla, drupal, wordpress, karkolitipačpaše
<ziga555> apache dela
<ziga555> kot mora ;)
<ziga555> samo tale wordpress malo čudno nastavljen
<ziga555> rad bi da me poveže z lokalnega ipja
<ziga555> in z zunanjega
<Sky[x]> to je nemogoce
<Sky[x]> wordpress dela sam na en naslov
<Sky[x]> ker se ta naslov shran v bazo
<Sky[x]> pa tud ne vem zakaj bi to delal ?
<ziga555> Å koda...
<ziga555> Ker se nemorem povezat gor
<ziga555> Če se lokalno potem zunanje ne dela
<Sky[x]> lahko si ga na local potavis in das isto domeno
<Sky[x]> ampak potem rabis hots nastavt da ti kaze na local ip
<ziga555> sepravi postavil bi si ga na local ip-ju
<ziga555> 192.168.1.7
<ziga555> potem pa rabim Å¡e en host ki bi mi iz zunanjega
<ziga555> povezal na lokalni
<Sky[x]> nen e ti cist begas zdj vse
<Sky[x]> pozab na vse pa povej kaj v teoriji bi ti rad dosegel ?
<ziga555> ma ja čisto sem zmešan
<ziga555> Rad bi do wordpressa dostopal lokalno
<ziga555> in rad bi da ostali vidijo mojo stran
<ziga555> iz zunanjega omrežja
<ziga555> Thats all
<Sky[x]> potem normalno postavis
<Sky[x]> pa sam pri sebi popravis hosts fajl
<Sky[x]> da ti domena kaze na notranji ip
<Sky[x]> pa bo vse lokalno delal od tebe :D
<ziga555> evo ti bom pokazal kako zgleda
<ziga555> če to naredim ;)
<Sky[x]> najprej povej kako drugi dostopajo do tvoje strani ?
<Sky[x]> ker ce ma na IP potem ne vem kako bi to naredil :)
<ziga555> jap preko dns-ja
<Sky[x]> dej link da vidm tvoj wordpress
<ziga555> sekundo da nastavim kot si rekel
<ziga555> sky[x]
<ziga555> evo
<ziga555> http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Just another WordPress site
<ziga555> povej če delajo slike
<ziga555> tema
<ziga555> pa če dela wp-login
<ziga555> (saj vemo da ne dela
<ziga555> in to je problem
<ziga555> meni lokalno pa deluje
<ziga555> ko vpišem (http://192.168.1.7/wordpress)
<ziga555> (sem že čisto obupan )
<Sky[x]> ne dela thema
<Sky[x]> ti lepo pri sebi nastavi v hosts datoteko
<Sky[x]> zkomac.dyndns.org 192.168.1.7
<Sky[x]> tole vrstico dodas pa si zmagal :D
<Sky[x]> in potem ti bo ta naslov delal lokalno samo tebi
<ziga555> i love you soooooo much !!!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: jaz imam
<ziga555> samo malo, kje dodam tole vrstico, ker delam preko control panela v wordpressu
<Sky[x]> to nima veze z wordpressom
<Sky[x]> to mas v win/linux ta fajl
<Sky[x]> !g sadsad
<Pepelka> The Design Portfolio of Levin Sadsad http://www.levinsadsad.com/
<Sky[x]> !g path hosts win7
<Pepelka> Edit hosts file in Windows 7 & Windows Vista | Windows Reference http://www.windowsreference.com/windows-7/edit-hosts-file-in-windows-7-windows-vista/
<Sky[x]> pa kot administrator lahko sam urejas na win
<ziga555> Sky[x] to pomeni da morem na windows računalniku zrihtat
<ziga555> ok
<ziga555> Kaj pa v wordpressu nastavim: http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Spletno mesto
<Sky[x]> jp v wordpressu pa nastavis da bo delal na http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Spletno mesto
<Sky[x]> ziga555: rafeelo, bachi, gorenjka s tavelkimi lesniki mam zelo rad :)
<ziga555> zmenjeno ;)
<Sky[x]> lohk se pa kr za en bon zmenva pa ga na moj ime priimk das pa ga jst sam dvignem v mojem kraju :)
<Grega> sky bi se mamo prodal za bon
<ziga555> lol :D
<ziga555> a vi tu uporabljate Å¡e kaj drugega kot ubuntu ?
<Grega> sky uporablja winxp
<ziga555> Licenčen ?
<Grega> ne!? ker sovrazi microsoft
<ziga555> loool :D
<Sky[x]> jst uporablan opensource OSX :)
<Sky[x]> ne rabm nobenga keya vpisvat :D
<ziga555> skyx Å¡e nekaj
<Sky[x]> uf tole bo pa velik bonov
<Sky[x]> bom cel tedn sladkarije jedu :D
<ziga555> se boš zredu ;)
<Grega> pol bos pa spet cel hiperaktiven
<ziga555> http://pastebin.com/VxThpEqA
<ziga555> lol
<Pepelka> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.  #  # This is a sample HOSTS file used - Pastebin.com
<ziga555> evo skyx
<ziga555> tole je fajl
<ziga555> od hostov na windows
<ziga555> a tukaj dodam vrstico ?
<Sky[x]> cist na koncu dodej vrstico
<Sky[x]> ostalo vse pusti kot je
<Grega> .com ime rabim za shope! ideje?
<Sky[x]> mojatrgovina.com
<Sky[x]> dve besede dej skupej to pali zadne cajte
<Grega> bolj globalno
<ziga555> Sky[x]
<ziga555> zkomac.dyndns.org 192.168.1.7
<ziga555> samo tole dopišem
<ziga555> zadaj ??
<Sky[x]> ziga555: ja 5x :D
<Grega> ne 5x, samo 1x, ampak 5x ja (ja, ja, ja, ja, ja)
<Grega> :P
<ziga555> hiperaktivc :P
<Grega> sladkarije je jedo spet!
<ziga555> ja mene pa permission jebe
<Grega> editor odpri kot admin
<ziga555> ja ja saj to, se sedaj ubadam
<ziga555> eko
<ziga555> shranjeno, sedaj pa da vidimo
<ziga555> Sky[x] Å Evedno isto sranje
<ziga555> vrže me na ruter
<ziga555> ko v browser vtipkam moj dns
<Sky[x]> cak cak
<Sky[x]> kopirej tocno kaj vneses ti
<ziga555> host
<ziga555> fail
<ziga555> ali v browser
<Sky[x]> skopirej direkt iz browserja kaj si napisa notr
<ziga555> http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Spletno mesto
<ziga555> oz mi javi za uporabniško ime pa geslo
<Sky[x]> http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress/
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Spletno mesto
<Sky[x]> kaj pa tole ?
<ziga555> """Stržnik zkomac.dyndns.org:80 zahteva uporabniško ime in geslo. Sporočilo strežnika : WebUser
<ziga555> ja isto
<ziga555> ni spremembe
<Sky[x]> pol te pa ruter neki zeza
<Grega> meni dela page
<Grega> kaj je narobe?
<Sky[x]> page dela sam on pa lokalno ne more dostopat kar je cudno :D
<ziga555> Ja vbistvu lahko dostopam
<ziga555> če v control panelu
<ziga555> od wordpressa
<ziga555> nastavim lokalni ip
<ziga555> potemd ela...
<Grega> in na katerem portu imas router?
<ziga555> potem dela..
<ziga555> 80
<Sky[x]> pozab ti ze wordpress
<Sky[x]> aja dej se tole probej
<ziga555> nemorem ga premaknit !
<Grega> spremeni ga, na 8080 npr
<ziga555> nemorem
<Grega> zakaj ne
<ziga555> sinope 568+ modem
<ziga555> od siola
<ziga555> ta k***** modem
<Grega> hmz
<ziga555> ma kako mate pa vi ostali rešeno, kateri imate siol ???
<Grega> ok, v hosts si dal zkomac.dyndns.org 192.168.1.7 ? in 1.7 je tvoj pc?
<ziga555> ne
<ziga555> server :S
<ziga555> :S
<ziga555> :S
<Grega> samo nekaj..
<Grega> a je ziher zkomac.dyndns.org 192.168.1.7
<Grega> ali je 192.168.1.7 zkomac.dyndns.org
<ziga555> to je server
<ziga555> to pa nevem
<ziga555> bom obrnil
<Grega> na linuxu in macosx je 192.168.1.7 zkomac.dyndns.org
<ziga555> aja compa ni treba reštartat ane  ??
<Grega> mislim da ne
<Grega> wordpress laufa na 192.168.1.7 ?
<ziga555> ne
<Grega> ..
<ziga555> na zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<ziga555> e vidiš sedaj pa dela !!!!!!!!!!
<ziga555> samo obrnil sem
<Grega> eeeee pa vidis!
<ziga555> Grega 10000x ti hvala
<ziga555> ti si zaslužiš rafalo
<Grega> dva bona
<Grega> + rafaelo
<ziga555> Sky[x] veš kaj pa ti dobiš :D
<ziga555> poli salamo :D
<ziga555> trollface.jpg :D
<Grega> spet sem resil svet o/
 * Grega odleti
<Sky[x]> aja ukol sem obrnu hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ups
<CrazyLemon> lepo da vam je uspelo tist kar sm js takoj napisal :>
<Grega> nismo te poslusali
<CrazyLemon> sej vem..pametne nikoli ne poslušajo..to je pač naše breme
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> dajte mi neko cool .com ime za shope povedat, no :( 10eur dam tistemu, ki zmaga!
<ziga555> evo eno fotkico sem gor naložil ;)
<ziga555> http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Pepelka> ziga-net | Spletno mesto
<CrazyLemon> Grega theplace.com!
<Grega> fellow redditor
<Grega> noplace.com
<Sky[x]> ziga555: iz kje si ti ?
<Grega> shop-till-you-drop.com
<CrazyLemon> niccccceeeee!
<Grega> oh!!
<Grega> shit
<Grega> kdo bi si mislil, da ze obstaja..
<CrazyLemon> shit-till-you-drop ?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<Grega> shit-till-your-empty
<Grega> shit-till-you-can
<ziga555> Sky[x] zakaj te zanima, boš častil kebab :D (jaz tebi pa pivo :D )
<ziga555> ma s čim pa naj naredim backup, da je čimoblj preprosto, pa da je preprost restore
<ziga555> tako nekaj podobnega kot je image diska pri windowsih
<CrazyLemon> Grega
<CrazyLemon> Query: rentsho.ps
<CrazyLemon> Status: Not Registered
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> aja.. .com hočeš
<CrazyLemon> lame
<Grega> to je sicer ok, ampak pol ne morem shopov postavljat na tej domeni
<Grega> shopXy.rentsho.ps
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> shophaven.net ? :)
<CrazyLemon> Harbor, a place where ships may shelter from the weather or are stored
<CrazyLemon> Sanctuary, a consecrated area or a place of safety
<CrazyLemon> a place of safety! :D
<Grega> Debian – project founder Ian Murdock named it after himself and his girlfriend, Debra.
<Grega> to pa nisem vedel :)
<Grega> shophaven.net je kr ql, ja.. bom dal na seznam
<Grega> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologies
<Pepelka> List of company name etymologies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> a to je tvoj seznam? :P
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> bah..preklet google checkout
<Grega> a se rabis?
 * miha se nauču mal geogebre :D
<miha> kaka fora je to hehe
<miha> dvodimenzionalno zaporedje
<miha> Zaporedje[Zaporedje[(i+2,j+3),i,1,5],j,1,4]
<ziga555> a ve kdo kje bi dobil kakšne zelo dobre wordpress teme ?
<miha> ker pa jst kompliciram rad, se pa najprej nauču
<miha> seznamx=Zaporedje[(i+0.3),i,1,10]
<miha> seznamy=Zaporedje[(i-2.5),i,1,4]
<miha> Zaporedje[Zaporedje[(Element[seznamx,i],Element[seznamy,j]),i,1,Dolžina[seznamx]],j,1,Dolžina[seznamy]]
<CrazyLemon> Grega ja..sam oseba X ne more kupit appa za osebo Y :)
<CrazyLemon> ker se app veže na tist račun kerga uporabljaš za google checkout
<CrazyLemon> saks! pa lih zdej ko so kul appi za .10€
<miha> kaj pravte, preveč kompliciram? :D
<CrazyLemon> miha ti vedno kompliciraš..in tudi če ne gledam kaj delaš je odgovor JA
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> hehehe
<miha> sam je zabavn ko prvič pogledam geogebro pa na-googlam kr atu ne gre v glavo, pa se igra s tem že kako.. leto?! :)
<Grega> Gentoo — a Linux distribution, named after a variety of penguin, the universal Linux mascot.
<Grega> gentoo je tud lepa beseda
<miha> :))
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj ti iščeš?? :)
<Grega> domeno?
<Grega> ime..
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem..dobu si hrčka in mu zdej iščeš ime!
<Grega> ne no, za shop!
<CrazyLemon> gentooshop??
<CrazyLemon> yuck
<Grega> ma ne
<Grega> to je za navdih
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> raje se napiješ
<CrazyLemon> boš pol vidu kaj je navdih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> pol bo samo brgbrbrbggl
<lynxlynxlynx> shopferyou in shop-fer-you
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡kotsko frei
<CrazyLemon> i dont get it :)
<Grega> shop4u.com bi bilo ql
<lynxlynxlynx> a .com podpira idn? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡op.com
<lynxlynxlynx> uh majo pokritih permutacij
<lynxlynxlynx> yer-shop je tud prost :)
<Grega> yer?
<lynxlynxlynx> pirate/scotish
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač če je sam za naš trg: tvoj-shop
<Grega> ne, "internacionalno" more bit
<CrazyLemon> intershop.com !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> kaj pa kak *bay
<lynxlynxlynx> your-bazaar.com
<lynxlynxlynx> tud za nepismene je frej: your-bazar.com
<Grega> bazaar?
<CrazyLemon> bazaar je kr kul predlog :)
<Grega> bizare? :)
<CrazyLemon> !g bazaar wiki
<Pepelka> Bazaar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazaar
<Grega> hmz
<Grega> bazaar mi je vsec, your- mi ni
<lynxlynxlynx> dej raj povej kakšno sporočilo hočeš da pošlje
<nafisa> bojte se me
 * nafisa je kruta sadistka
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sporočilo je "great online shops for low prices!! " :D
<lynxlynxlynx> za nafiso pain-bazaar
<CrazyLemon> hkrati pa mora bit tako ime da ustreza venerashop.your-bazaar.com
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, ne rabn bazaarja
<CrazyLemon> etc
<nafisa> rabm*
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: a-bazaar
 * miha se nauču interkativne geogebre.. sliderji so zakon
<miha> premakneš slider pa se slika spremeni :D
<miha> mi že všeč ratal
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> geogebra?
<miha> !g geogebra
<Pepelka> GeoGebra http://www.geogebra.org/
<lynxlynxlynx> mal spominja na kig
<Grega> _skoraj_ nobenega dela nimam, to je norooo.. samo ene 3 stvari se imam odprte :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko men kej pomagaš :)
<Grega> kaj pa delas?
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj-CErr0VOY
<Pepelka> MythBusters Cannonball Experiment Gone Wrong... Hits Houses and Car in Dublin, CA      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> ja lih en dezijn bom moral razrezat
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj bi mi koristil, če poznaš jquery
<lynxlynxlynx> za en highlight box implementirat
<Grega> jquery poznam
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, zdej pa ne najdem primera
<lynxlynxlynx> a veš tisto, k je kot en avtomatski slideshow, hkrati pa lahko klikneš na ene pikice za ročno intervencijo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://blog.dreamcss.com/wp-content/uploads/example/
<Pepelka> Beautiful jQuery slider Demo and Download, jQuery Image Slider, Jquery slider, jQuery UI Slider, Free jQuery Slider, jquery slider example, jQuery Image Slider Gallery Dreamcss
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda, da je že rešeno, bo samo za prilagodit :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: here ? http://www.simobil.si/sl/inside.cp2?cid=A85089D3-4398-026A-3D15-379FB56FED4F&linkid=article
<Pepelka> Napovedujemo - Si.mobil d.d.
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-08
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1290-1: Kerberos vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1290-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1289-1: colord vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1289-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1290-1: Kerberos vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1290-1/
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<nafisa> marko spet filme dol vleče
<nafisa> najdem hudiča ... za 5 posto
<nafisa> ko mi youtube ne dela več :D
<nafisa> ne morem gledat smrkcev na youtubu!
<ziga555> Živjo
<ziga555> Skyx-mobile, sem opazuil da ne deluje več :D
<ziga555> http://zkomac.dyndns.org
<ziga555> http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Pepelka> ziga-net  | Spletno mesto
<ziga555> sprobajte če dela ??
<ziga555> Ja dela vam
<ziga555> Samo jaz sem pa spremenil hoste na netbooku, lokalno dela
<ziga555> sedaj pa sem se zunanje povezal gor
<ziga555> pa ne dela
<ziga555> grrr
<napsy> um
<napsy> rabim subversion pomoc
<andrejz> CrazyLemon jaz sem objavil novico, če bosta naknadno z alyosho kaj sčarala, se dodaj gor
<Ales> Dober dan!
<Ales> Do sedaj še nikoli nisem uporabljal nobenega drugega operacijskega sistema kot Windows. Zadnje čase postopoma preklapljam na odprtokodne programe, zdaj pa razmišljam, da bi preklopil tudi na Ubuntu.
<Ales> Dobra odločitev?
<CrazyLemon> Obupna odločitev!
<Ales> Ja? Zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker prideš na Ubuntu kanal in sprašuješ če je dobra odločitev da preklopiš na Ubuntu.. :)
<Ales> Hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> Torej če je dobra odločitev boš sam vidu enkrat ko  začneš uporabljat :)
<Ales> No, imam prenosnik, ki ima tudi vse te tipke za poslušanje glasbe ipd.
<Ales> Ali mi bodo te zadeve delale, če naložim Ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> v 85% ja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ehehe
<Ales> Kako pa je s kompatibilnostjo? Ker tako rekoč nihče, ki ga poznam, ne uporablja tega OS, me zanima, ali bo nastal problem, pri izjemnjavi datotek ipd.?
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne najnovejšga gor dat, vsi obupavajo neki
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx no no..ne vsi :)
<lynxlynxlynx> glede izmenjave ne, razen, če maš kakšne res čudne formate
<Ales> Kako ne? Ravno vlečem dol 11.10
<lynxlynxlynx> v kater ceh spadaš?
<Ales> Ne, ne, računalnik imam za čisto osnovne stvari ... Na programiranjem in dizajnom sem obupal že v srednji šoli :)
<Ales> Kaj je torej narobe z 11.10 verzijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> čist je nova
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu daje ven pokvarjene stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> vseeno probaj, ker če ti bo delalo in všeč, toliko bolje
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa kar radikalna sprememba vmesnika glede na prejšnje verzije afaik
<Ales> Okej. Če pa ne, katero verzijo priporočaš?
<Ales> Vmesnika? V smislu izgleda ipd.?
<Ales> Hm?
<lynxlynxlynx> ma vse živo
<lynxlynxlynx> ti kr probi
<lynxlynxlynx> so livecedeji in če nimaš lih zanič interneta, maš takoj dol še 11.04
<lynxlynxlynx> o izkušnjah iz prve osebe ti bo pa moral kdo drug povedat
<CrazyLemon> 11.10 je tist kerga se proba..ne 11.04 :)
<Ales> Hehe, imam zanič internet ... Traja dve uri, da potegne dol kaj ... :) No, bom malo sprobal 11.10 - saj se ga da zagnat s CD-ja brez, da bi prejšnji sistem dol vrgel ... Sam da mi ne bojo podatki šli ... :))
<CrazyLemon> če ne boš počel neumnosti pol ne bodo šli :)
<Ales> Hehe, ne bom stisnil gumbka "format" ali pa "erase all" :) :)
<Ales> Nič, lepo se imejte. Pa hvala, da ste se odzvali mojim nekoliko neumnim vprašanjem :)
<Ales> Lep dan!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1291-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1291-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1292-1: Linux kernel (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1292-1/
<CrazyLemon> final destination 5 - to je pa že annoying :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1293-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1293-1/
<nafisa> empathy ma novo kategorijo stikov ... prijatelji na FB ... kr neki
<Felix_9000> isto kot Saw pešnajst
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..saw zaenkrat še lahk gledam...tale FD5 pa me ne mika več :)
<Skyx-mobile_> FD5 ?
<Felix_9000> meni to mesarjenje pa kri ni glih grozno
<Felix_9000> bol se bojim tiste punčke iz Kroga
<Felix_9000> brrrr
<CrazyLemon> ne gre se za to da je 'grozno' ampak za to da pri FD5 je vedno ista zgodba..nekdo ni umru in mora umret..same old.. pri žagi pa je vedno nek nov element :)
<yang> a je kdo na tusmobil
<yang> ta funkcija MMS tajnica mi ni jasna
<yang> nikjer ni podatkov al se to da preverjat tudi preko telefonskega predala
<yang> tko kto je na simobil/mobitel
<yang> 15 minut ze cakam, da se mi nekdo oglasi na help liniji
<CrazyLemon> yang izklopi jo
<CrazyLemon> takoj
<yang> zakaj ?
<CrazyLemon> brez pomisleka
<CrazyLemon> yang ker ti bo nabila račun ko boš v tujini
<yang> sej takrat jo bom izkopil
<yang> za nedosegljivost se mi zdi ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le? sej dobiš sms da te je oseba X klicala ko si bil nedosegljiv
<yang> no pa vseeno
<CrazyLemon> tko pa ti sam račun nabija..predvsem v tujini
<CrazyLemon> mdrfakrs
<yang> ce je brezplacno je ok
<yang> sam ne dela mi na androidu sem dal download
<yang> pa kr stoji
<yang> tko da morda se da poklicat 070xxx pa da se vid
<yang> mater jim kaksen je to help line, ce bi mi nekdo mobitel ukradel bi ze 30 minut lahko telefoniral z njim, predno bi ga uspel blokirat
<yang> slaba odzivnost
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1qKdBX4-jc     če te zanima kako deluje 5. jedro pri tegri 3 :)
<Pepelka> NVIDIA Tegra 3: Fifth Companion Core      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lep prikaz
<Felix_9000> me spominja na companion cube <3
<Felix_9000> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqQISNKWZSA
<Pepelka> Companion Cube....whyyyyyyy...      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1294-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1294-1/
<alyosha_sql> CrazyShime
<alyosha_sql> where are you man
<CrazyLemon> HairyShemso
<CrazyLemon> evo me
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> Å¡ime pa Å¡emso hahahaha
<alyosha_sql> a se kaj ućiš a
<alyosha_sql> da neboš ko matematiko
<alyosha_sql> kjesi šaška
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 smeješ se najinim prednikom????
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ne se ti sekirat zame..js vem da 1 bajt je 8 bitov :>
<alyosha_sql> a te kaj nadlegujejo duhovniki?:D
<alyosha_sql> ma to nimamo danes
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> si vidu ki na forumu so neke naloge
<alyosha_sql> in zapiski
<alyosha_sql> in neke fore
<alyosha_sql> kr uredu
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ene par nalog ja
<alyosha_sql> in skripta/ucbenik
<CrazyLemon> zapiske pa skript nism vidu
<alyosha_sql> si vidu ki lahko da kao
<alyosha_sql> pretvori u osniški sistem:D
<alyosha_sql> al pa 12iški
<alyosha_sql> al pa karkoli
<CrazyLemon> sej to je simple :)
<alyosha_sql> ma ja sj je isto
<alyosha_sql> samo se hitro zmedeš
<alyosha_sql> še ti ki neveš da -3 + (-3) = -6
<alyosha_sql> tko da
<alyosha_sql> je jebeno
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> sisaj ti čunu...a veš :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, a glede duhovnikov ej name letel? :P
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon dej no dej:D
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 ja na koga pa:p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma pust ga..ma nek fetiš glede duhovnikov.. čuden je tip
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neee, sam pač... men si se zmer zdel bl šlomo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql multiplekser vs. dekoder..povej mi razliko :>
<alyosha_sql> multiplexer nimamo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> to ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> kr tolaži se ja :D
<alyosha_sql> so rusi prepovedali uporabo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> veš ti kaj je garyjeva koda?!
<alyosha_sql> a
<alyosha_sql> pojma nimaš
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nestoj si izmišljevat človek
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisi kul
<alyosha_sql> človek tu čitam skripto zdj
<alyosha_sql> in je notri garyjeva koga
<alyosha_sql> koda
<alyosha_sql> samo mislim da mi tega nismo
<alyosha_sql> al smo?
<alyosha_sql> pizda jz vedno mešam te konjukcije disjukcije crazyjukcije
<alyosha_sql> jebeno jebeno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma zdej veze konjunkcija pa disjunkcija z garyjevo kodo
<sasa84> jooj, a vidva bosta nrdila letnik? :P
<alyosha_sql> use ma to veze prijatelju use
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 pff mi smo takorekoč z eno nogo v drugem letniku
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj le!?!? zdej je zoki na oblasti
<alyosha_sql> oz. na pragu diplome
<sasa84> kdaj pa mata kolokvij/izpit?
<CrazyLemon> zdej pričakujeva diplomo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ob 18:00
<CrazyLemon> bo prijatu zoki zrihtu vse
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma vse bo zoki zrihtu
<sasa84> ob 18h...lol :)
<sasa84> in mata cajt na netu viset??? marš mularija za knjige!!!
<alyosha_sql> pa sj to je del učenja
<sasa84> d bi bla jst vajina mami...bi vidla hudiča :P
<alyosha_sql> pizda misliš da bo dal ta neka sranja za krajšanje in te DeMorganove smeti
<alyosha_sql> in ta jajca?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej..stara si dovolj da bi bila
<CrazyLemon> :PP
 * CrazyLemon se skrije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pr dveh letih sm te že mela? :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql po moje da ne
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ne posluš CrazyLemon ...on že drugič ponaula k tko misl d ne bo kr nč :P
<CrazyLemon> prvič mam ta predmet..hvala lepa!
<alyosha_sql> eh jaa
<alyosha_sql> caki kaj cez 40min start?
<alyosha_sql> ne
<alyosha_sql> 1h40
<alyosha_sql> jajajajaja
<CrazyLemon> maš še neki časa..kr pojdi kakat da ne boš zamudu
<alyosha_sql> ma ne ne malo bom zaspal
<alyosha_sql> tko pol urce do urco
<alyosha_sql> power nap
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> loool
<CrazyLemon> http://www.break.com/pictures/porn-be-gone-2254441
<Pepelka> Porn Be Gone Picture
<CrazyLemon> HUDA! :D
<CrazyLemon> slika in punca :D
<alyosha_sql> da vidimo
<sasa84> no CrazyLemon ...vzem ta nasvet zares :)
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> pri njemu je bolj 2TB
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ni slaba lubica ni slaba
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kateri nasvet? :)
<sasa84> Å¡lomo, to glede punce ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a da bo dobra? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon ...d ne bo tko, d sm mela še jst lepšo no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma nism ti js nafisa da mi lahk lažeš :D
<alyosha_sql> ha
<alyosha_sql> evo jo
<alyosha_sql> ta je pa za CrazyLemon -a
<alyosha_sql> http://www.weirdexistence.com/img/weird/huge-female-breast/huge-female-breast05.jpg
<nafisa> a me morš hajlajtat, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kdaj sm te??????
<nafisa> <CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma nism ti js nafisa da mi lahk lažeš :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nisem js tega napisal..ne zmišljuj si
<CrazyLemon> sama si dala 'nafisa' not
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ni važn...glavn d ma joške! <--- CrazyŠlomo press
<CrazyLemon> sam zato da lahk dobiš pozornost vseh
<nafisa> CrazyÅ molo press :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql a-a :D
<alyosha_sql> če she loves neerds
<nafisa> CrazyLemon!*@* added to ignore list.
<sasa84> uuu
<CrazyLemon> OBSTAJA BOG!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> and she is great!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWFbhoWqkQ za CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Sonja Gabršček - Breskvice      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zorijo breskvice......vseeee okroooooog
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta pesmca je ful perverzna...in to so zlata leta slovenske popevke :P
<sasa84> sladke breskvice, bele bluzice... LOL
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni
<CrazyLemon> rahlo erotična ne pa perverzna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/zenske-so-morajo-izogibati-kumaram-in-bananam.html
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ženske so morajo izogibati kumaram in bananam
<CrazyLemon> Poudaril je, da bi se ženske morale na tržnici bolj kontrolirati med nakupom sadja in zelenjave, saj jih ves čas nadzoruje budno božje oko.
<CrazyLemon> a slišiš sasa84 ??????
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Bogu hvala, d sm katoliš... in imam lohk najraj od vsega sadja...banane :P
<sasa84> obožujem banane!
<sasa84> pa sveže kumare... jooooj, bučke!!!
<sasa84> mene bi kamnal v arabiji zarad tega a? :P
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> sam spolni organ bi ti zašili pa te izgnali  v puščavo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če se kej tazga zgodi... oblub mi, d me prideš iskat pa odšraufaš tm spodi :p
<CrazyLemon> a-a..čnč ne bo
<CrazyLemon> zato sm ti pa skopiral link
<sasa84> :s
<CrazyLemon> če greš pa izzivat usodo si si pa sama kriva!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...
<sasa84> plizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sasa84> to je glih tko k dab teb prepovedal jest breskve, slice, marelce, melone... solato?!
<CrazyLemon> dokler lahk jem kaki i'll be fine!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej pa moram it pojest en kaki..če ne se ne bom mogu učit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150429815759158&set=p.10150429815759158&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Fotografije osebe David Henry-lawrence Higgins | Facebook
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon poglej hihihihih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti verjetno rada bereš..kje se da dobit poceni knjigo Moj prijatelj Piki Jakob :D
<sasa84> pa sej bi mogl v knjigarnah felix, MK,...
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> net
<sasa84> aja... mogu se boš zapelat do KP... tm v šmarjah ni tega :P
<sasa84> ne boš verjel... ampak take stvari se dobi v knjigarnah
<sasa84> kdo bi si mislu a?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> hec ;)
<sasa84> poglej če bi jio prek neta naroču...al pa mal po knjigarnah pobrskej
<CrazyLemon> se dobi ja..ampak je 20€+ za 16 listov :D
<sasa84> sej tolk so
<sasa84> razn če bi v kšnem antikvariatu pogledu
<CrazyLemon> vraga so tok..normalne otroške knijge so 10€
<CrazyLemon> pa ponavadi dobiš več k 16 listov :D
<sasa84> 1001 noč je bla 60€ :P
<CrazyLemon> kar tamala prebere v 30min..
<CrazyLemon> in pol kot da ji nisem kupu :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi si pa sposodu v knjižnici..pa jo vrnu nazaj hahaha
<sasa84> kolk pa je stara?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 6
<sasa84> kaj pa maček muri? :)
<CrazyLemon> ma hoče pikija
<CrazyLemon> murija ji je mama kupla..če se ne motim
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> ja stric krejzi...se boš pa ja izprsil :P
<sasa84> kaj pa če bi ji kupu kšne pravljice...grimm?
<sasa84> perrault?
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi ji raje kupu neki izobraževalnega
<CrazyLemon> kot pa te pravljice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pravljice so ful izobraževalne
<CrazyLemon> ne pa niso
<CrazyLemon> sam še bl ji dela domišljija..
<sasa84> to je kul... in glavn pr pravljicah je to, d dobro zmaga nad zlim
<sasa84> to na otroka ful vpliva
<sasa84> npr. anderssen se priporoča šele za mal starejše otroke, k nima tko ločeno dobro-zlo
<sasa84> jst sm mela 1x seminar... pravljice kot vzgojno sredstvo
<CrazyLemon> sej..ful vpliva..zato pa js ne nočem da postane taka k vse punce...k sanjarijo o princu na belem konju... raje naj živi na realnih tleh
<CrazyLemon> in se izobražuje o živalih v slovenskih gozdovih naprimer :P
 * sasa84 ni nikol sanjala o princih... pa je skoz pravljice brala :P
<sasa84> no, Å¡e zdej jih ;)
<sasa84> mam kr kolekcijo pravljic :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm jo tudi mel
<CrazyLemon> pa ko smo v osnovni zbirali knjige za tiste k si jih ne morejo privoščit
<CrazyLemon> sem kr vse knjige pobral in nesu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> ccc :P
<sasa84> pejd mal po knjigarnah pa pobrskej... felix ma tud dost stvari za otroke
<sasa84> vem...k sm dostkrat na tistem oddelku :P
<CrazyLemon> ti se preveč z župniki družiš :PP
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> šime a's se naučio
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql a ti že končal power nap?
<alyosha_sql> ma nisem napal
<alyosha_sql> sem gledal hot teens in tight dresses
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql torej punca v Å¡oli? :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> mooo kko se meni spi
<alyosha_sql> nmj
<alyosha_sql> jz bom zaspal med kolokvijem
<CrazyLemon> bi Å¡ou spat..ne pa gledat hot teens in tight dresses :D
<alyosha_sql> sem hotu ma pol si ti dal uni nek link
<alyosha_sql> in pokl tam sem kliknu en link
<alyosha_sql> so se odprla 2 linka
<CrazyLemon> loooooooool
<alyosha_sql> in pol 4
<alyosha_sql> in tako naprej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<alyosha_sql> in pol gre 1h apcapp
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> čudo ta internet
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse se najde gor a :D
<alyosha_sql> eee ja
<alyosha_sql> D:
<alyosha_sql> pol sem zašow še na reddit in pol na 4chan
<alyosha_sql> in pol je blo gotovo
<alyosha_sql> :d
<CrazyLemon> pojdi ti zdej malo na zrak..do petrola
<CrazyLemon> in si takoj kupu coca colo
<alyosha_sql> na petrol grem potem
<CrazyLemon> da te ne rabim js pol čakat
<alyosha_sql> da si kupim
<alyosha_sql> dej dej
<alyosha_sql> ne joči peter no
<alyosha_sql> pridi točno dol
<alyosha_sql> pa neboš nič čako
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> 17:20?
<CrazyLemon> nestreljaj človek..hodi zdej
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha_sql> ma nebom zdj hodu tam in pol samo mimo
<alyosha_sql> nisem weirdow
<alyosha_sql> pizda kaj bi se mogu še naučit
<alyosha_sql> sj use znam
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ja...kolko vhodov ima dekoder
<CrazyLemon> nestoj zdej po zvezku iskat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> nimam zveska
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj dekoder ma 2x več vhodov
<alyosha_sql> kot
<alyosha_sql> ishodov
<alyosha_sql> kaj ni to to?:D
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<alyosha_sql> kateri pa je ta
<alyosha_sql> ki ma duplo vhodov
<alyosha_sql> glede na izhode
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> noben lol :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj ne mona
<alyosha_sql> nestoj da grem po zvezek
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sanjas :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj nima ta
<alyosha_sql> binarni kodirnik
<alyosha_sql> ?=
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> če je 4/1 ..kaj pol? :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj je lahko 4/1?
<alyosha_sql> buu
<alyosha_sql> nisem tega sploh pogledal
<CrazyLemon> lahko je 8/1 :)
<alyosha_sql> seštevalnik bo dal
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> naj da..nimam pojma :D
<CrazyLemon> vem samo uni c-ji neki tam počez grejo
<alyosha_sql> samo kaj
<CrazyLemon> in zgoraj neki uleti
<alyosha_sql> moraš vedet neke kao
<alyosha_sql> teorijo
<alyosha_sql> al samo narisat
<CrazyLemon> sej ni teorije :D
<alyosha_sql> mislim tko kao
<alyosha_sql> opisat
<alyosha_sql> kaj dela
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..če veš narisat pol valda veš še opisat :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ja no
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> rečeš ta puščica gre sem..una gre tam
<alyosha_sql> haha
<CrazyLemon> in to je to :D
<alyosha_sql> uni IEEE bo sigurno
<alyosha_sql> samo uno je ql
<alyosha_sql> kaj ni blo Å¡e neki kao
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha_sql> IEEE in Å¡e en
<alyosha_sql> isti/podoben
<alyosha_sql> standar
<alyosha_sql> d
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> IEEE 756 al neki takega je ime tega standarda
<CrazyLemon> !g IEEE 756
<Pepelka> IEEE binary float to string conversion http://wiki.tcl.tk/756
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha_sql> uuu
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> 754!!
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit :D
<alyosha_sql> samo čaki tu gledam zdj
<alyosha_sql> kao ta IEEE
<alyosha_sql> je formula
<alyosha_sql> -1^potenco x 1,m x 2^E-127
<alyosha_sql> in pol smo delali primer
<alyosha_sql> in je bil E = 4
<alyosha_sql> in smo dali
<alyosha_sql> 2^4+127
<alyosha_sql> ?!
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> je bil 131 - 127
<CrazyLemon> je 2^4
<CrazyLemon> in pol od tega še odšteješ 1
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne
<CrazyLemon> ni -1 kle
<CrazyLemon> my bad :D
<alyosha_sql> pri unem
<alyosha_sql> zamiku premiku odmiku
<alyosha_sql> akj je ze
<alyosha_sql> tam je
<alyosha_sql> kako j eze
<CrazyLemon> zapis z odmikom?
<alyosha_sql> (2^n-1)-1
<alyosha_sql> je neki takega
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha_sql> pri seštevanju ga odštejemo
<alyosha_sql> pri odštevamu ga prištejemo
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha_sql> that's ql
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo kako odštevamo pri temu
<alyosha_sql> to ni D.K.
<alyosha_sql> tu mislim danemoraš dat kao 18-7 da je 18 + -7
<CrazyLemon> ne..ampak maš uno..od 0 do 1 in od 1 do 0
<alyosha_sql> aha aha
<alyosha_sql> greš na un oforo
<alyosha_sql> in daješ 1ke pol naprej
<alyosha_sql> in šteješ
<alyosha_sql> dobar dobar
<alyosha_sql> če nam nikjer ne piše posebej da moraš u D.K. delat
<alyosha_sql> se normalno pretvarja
<miha> google kot vedn zakon: http://www.wellho.net/mouth/1009_Passing-GET-parameters-through-Apache-mod-rewrite.html :)
<alyosha_sql> 1010 = 10
<Pepelka> Passing GET parameters through Apache mod_rewrite
<alyosha_sql> ne pa -6
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> oziroma po tabeli če je tam
<alyosha_sql> aha aha
<alyosha_sql> tabelo za 3 vem kje pride 0
<alyosha_sql> kaj za 4
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> mislim kako jeze
<alyosha_sql> das na polovico
<alyosha_sql> in pol uzameš unega ki ma
<alyosha_sql> 0?
<CrazyLemon> prva ničla
<CrazyLemon> in same 1ke
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam :D
<alyosha_sql> nekako tako ja
<alyosha_sql> upam dabo daw neke normalne Å¡tevilke
<CrazyLemon> uh..js se moram obleč
<alyosha_sql> ne da bom računaw tam 20min
<alyosha_sql> eno nalogo
<alyosha_sql> joj božo kasniš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ajd
<alyosha_sql> prilet
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> a vidva Å¡e nista Å¡la? :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql da te ne bi čakal
<alyosha_sql> pa ob 18h mamo ane
<alyosha_sql> dej no dej
<alyosha_sql> ne delaj se kao
<alyosha_sql> da me čakaš kdaj
<alyosha_sql> prosim
<alyosha_sql> !
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> neke fore kao
<alyosha_sql> da te nebom čakal
<alyosha_sql> jao jao
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa d ne boš ves zmečkan pršou ljoškota iskat!
<sasa84> pa usran avto
<CrazyLemon> če mi kdo usere avto je to alyosha_sql !!
<CrazyLemon> tko da veš
<CrazyLemon> drugače je avto čist
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ti se pa lepo srajčko obleč pa pulovrčka in bundico,d te en bo zebl...pa šalčka :P
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> mene ne zebe:D
<alyosha_sql> crazy je uni
<alyosha_sql> ki je sredi poletja hodu u bundi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> nic dj mroam it najt majco ki prej je ni blo videt na polici :/
<alyosha_sql> ajd
 * alyosha_sql off
<CrazyLemon> seljak bo spet zamujal :D
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<Bimbo_> Dober večer.
<Bimbo_> Ali je Ubuntu dovolj "preprost", da ga lahko uporablja nekdo, ki je precejšn tepec za računalnike?
<_ziga555> Hej
<Bimbo_> V čem je razlika med Linuxom in Ubuntom? :)
<_ziga555> Linux je kernel
<_ziga555> osnovni
<zgaga> Ubuntu je ena od razlicic/distribucij linuxov
<_ziga555> Ubuntu je pa ena izvedenka OS-a ki bazira na linux kernelu
<Bimbo_> Okej, pol sem si prav predstavljal. No, ravnokar sem sprobal Ubuntu iz CD-ja: zelo, zelo všečen dizajn!
<_ziga555> 11.10 ?
<Bimbo_> Tako je.
<_ziga555> meni je bila verzija 10 dostibolj všeč
<Bimbo_> Nekako me le skrbi, da ne bom mogel dobit kakšnih programov pol ... Recimo: občasno pretipkujem intervjuje (avdio v tekst), torej rabim program, ki mi omogoča enostavno vrtenje posnetka naprej in nazaj ... Ali kaj takega obstaja za Ubuntu, recimo?
<_ziga555> 11.10 je vizuelno bolj zdrekan, ampak to se itak vse poštima ;9
<_ziga555> Uporabljaj windowse ;)
<Bimbo_> Ja, ampak meni je všeč ideja odprtokodnosti :)
<_ziga555> hehe ;)
<_ziga555> Grega
<_ziga555> glede hostov
<_ziga555> en problem ;)
<_ziga555> Ko sem spremenil hoste v winsih
<_ziga555> lokalno dela
<_ziga555> če pa nesem netbooka nekam kjer se povežem (torej ne lokalno) pa ne dela
<_ziga555> Å e eno vrstico kode rabim :D
<zgaga> ..
<zgaga> ve kdo kolko je spodnja meja hitrosti osebnega vozila na avtocesti?
<_ziga555> 60 km/h ?
<_ziga555> ali pa 80 km/h
<_ziga555> ne vem točno
<andrejz> 40 km/h
<_ziga555> nemogoče
<Grega> haha, a si dobil kazen za prepocasno voznjo? :))
<zgaga> ne
<zgaga> mam strah pred hitrostjo
<zgaga> pa ce bo treba na sihtu pelat po ac, bom na najmanj mozno
<Grega> holy shit, resno?
<Grega> torej, avto vozis? in po naselju vozis recimo 40-50?
<zgaga> jp
<Grega> ampak 130 pa bi bilo prehitro?
<zgaga> ja
<Grega> v pekel gres, ce me trollas
<Grega> ce pa me ne.. pa ne pozabi vinjete kupit..
<sasa84> zgaga, a se res bojiš avtoceste?
<zgaga> zakaj?
<ziga555> zgaga , wtf je narobe s teboj ???
<ziga555> Če se boš peljal 40 po avtocesti molim da te zgazi kakšen kamion
<zgaga> peljal se bom tam okol 90
<ziga555> 100 km/h je minimalno možno, drugače te bodo na levem pasu od zadaj zgazili kamioni
<Grega> ni 100, 80 ali pa 60 je
<zgaga> tako kot se zunaj naselja
<ziga555> uglavnem pelji se vsaj 90
<ziga555> Kakšen avto maš ?
<zgaga> s fotrovim avtom se vozim
<ziga555> kakšen avto je to ??
<andrejz> @zgaga pelji se toliko kot kamioni
<zgaga> karavan
<ziga555> firma ?
<zgaga> ww
<ziga555> :D
<Grega> saj ni vazno..
<ziga555> Uglavnem moraš se peljati kakšen kilometer več kot kamion
<Grega> ja, pelji se "varno razdaljo" za kamionom, pa je
<ziga555> ker če boš en kamion oviral in bo prepovedano prehitevanje si ga naj******
<ziga555> Zakaj pa imaš ta strah pred avtocesto ??
<zgaga> ker mam pogoste omotice
<andrejz> pač pelji se med dvema kamionoma pa je
<ziga555> Nevem če si sposoben peljat avto
<ziga555> vsaj jaz ti nebi priporočal če je tako
<ziga555> in raje obišči kakšnega psihologa
<Grega> ziga555: daj malo se obnasaj, no
<ziga555> Resno mislim !!!!
<Grega> jaz tudi
<ziga555> Če ma omotice..
<ziga555> in ga je strah
<ziga555> je potrebno poiskat vzrok
<ziga555> in ga odpraviti
<Grega> nisi ti ta, ki bi to presodil
<ziga555> to je pa res ;)
<ziga555> Veš kaj je problem
<ziga555> (izven te teme)
<ziga555> Dosti ljudi za volanom je takih
<ziga555> ki z obema rokama držijo volan
<ziga555> in se tresejo
<ziga555> ko pa kaj zagusti, (prihaja do nesreče)
<ziga555> zaprejo oči
<ziga555> in to je to
<ziga555> namesto da bi reševali situacijo
<ziga555> Sem kar dosti kilometrov prevozil, sicer ne Å¡e kot Å¡ofer, ker sem tik pred izpitom
<ziga555> (razen če štejemo ilegalno vožnjo..)
<Grega> jaz sem preprican, da bom jaz prej umrl za volanom (pa nimam nobenega straha), kot zgaga..
<ziga555> Ni nujno da bi bil zgaga kriv za neko nesrečo
<ziga555> lahko je nekdo drug na avtocesti
<ziga555> in najslabše kar je možno
<ziga555> je lahko panika
<ziga555> Grega, sem pa drugače istega tipa človeka kot ti ;)
<ziga555> (težka noga :D )
<ziga555> (do neke mere)
<Grega> razen tega, da sploh nimas izpita se..
<Grega> ;)
<ziga555> mnja
<ziga555> izpit je samo papir
<ziga555> ki ti dovoljuje vožnjo po javni cesti
<ziga555> Ostalo je pa v glavi ;)
<andrejz> jaz sem prevozil ~ 80k km in mislim da je pomembno, da se morda z nekom drugim pelješ po avtocesti enkrat v nedeljo ko je malo prometa, da se znebiš strahu
<CrazyLemon> samo 80k? :)
<ziga555> podpis z andrejz
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, sem pisal na siol
<ziga555> nič ne bo :P
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 pol si pisal napačni osebi :)
<ziga555> so mi rekl da naj si raje hoste na windowsu uštimam pa bo
<ziga555> sem pisal tehničnem osebju..
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 in nisi jim nič težil??
<CrazyLemon> matr kaj je narobe s tabo
<ziga555> sem
<ziga555> 3 emaile
<ziga555> in nazadnje je prišel tale z hosti
<ziga555> kaj naj jim še napišem ??
<CrazyLemon> js bi jim takoj težil kaj za vraga pa oni mislijo da bom na vsakem računalniku urejal hoste al kaj
<ziga555> ja glede na to da ko nastaviš host , potem se zunanjo ne morem več povezat
<ziga555> samo lokalno
<CrazyLemon> emm zgaga kako si pa dobu izpit če maš res fobijo? ker je kar nekaj izpitnih ur po AC..pa tudi komisija pri nas skoraj vedno zahteva AC
<ziga555> CrazyLemon pa Å¡e tole so mi napisali::
<ziga555> """"""""""""""v kolikor bi bil za modemom ruter in bi ta naprava tudi vzpostavljala pppoe sejo, se potem nebi promet ustavil na modemu""""""""""""""2
<ziga555> mislim da ima prav
<ziga555> bom jutri probal
<CrazyLemon> ima prav..ker je ta router ki opravlja svojo nalogo v sinopeu za en shit
<CrazyLemon> zato pa se ne moreš povezat na svoj ip
<ziga555> sepravi na modem bom zvezal dd-wrt ruter, in v ta ruter v taknem server
<ziga555> potem pa na dd-wrt-ju nastavim da vpostavlja
<ziga555> pppoe
<CrazyLemon> ja
<andrejz> pardon sem nekaj drugega vmes počel. v glavnem kar se vožnje tiče je poleg alkohola, dirkanja in drugih objestnosti najbolj težaven strah in panika, ko gre kaj narobe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti je Å¡lo? :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 shut up
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> grem jest
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> bi kdo tortico???  http://i.imgur.com/sjrGP.jpg
<sasa84> ej, ma kdo od vas grafično tablco?
<py> sudo port deinstall kismet
<Hekos> js
<sasa84> Hekos, te lohk kliknem?
<Hekos> a bo bolelo?
<Hekos> ja..
<ziga555> glejte tole:
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQohOBkVhno
<Pepelka> FACEBOOK LIKE HACK v1.5.1 friendly tutorial Working 100.mkv      - YouTube
<ziga555> Kako kradejo gesla
<ziga555> pod prevaro like generator :S
<ziga555> :D
<CrazyLemon> če si tok neumn da sploh uporabljaš like generator
<CrazyLemon> + to da ponovno vneseš username + geslo pa čeprav si prijavljen
<CrazyLemon> pol si zaslužiš da ti ukradejo geslo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY0F31G-i9Y
<Pepelka> Christmas Carol CAPTION FAIL      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<ziga555> Ja se strinjam glede generatorja...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1295-1: Dovecot vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1295-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6jWBwX_dKVo/Tt35H4QhkVI/AAAAAAAAEzI/m57mnHmfAFU/w300/Please-take-a-seat.gif
<CrazyLemon> ajde vsi prisotni na https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5239/ in rešit anketo
<CrazyLemon> če mate težave z ssl certifikatom
<sasa84> two fertile doves LOL
<sasa84> hahaha
<sasa84> FAIL!!!
<CrazyLemon> kul so tile caption faili :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.playboy.si/quiz/naravne-ali-umetne/
<Pepelka> Ločite med NARAVNIMI in UMETNIMI? - Playboy.si - Kviz
<black_ice> živjo. namestil sem owncloud s pomočjo apt-get in ga nisem uspel do konca skonfigurirati, ker je vmes zmanjkalo elektrike. ker nimam ups-a je rezultat začasno neuporaben server. preden se računalnik do konca zboota me vpraša za uporabniško ime za owncloud (ker tega nimam, seveda tukaj obtičim)
<black_ice> kako bi rešil težavo?
<black_ice> boot z live cd in ročna odstranitev programa?
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko..al pa urediš owncloud config in si dodaš username
<CrazyLemon> kaj sploh je owncloud?
<CrazyLemon> to kar ime pove? :)
<black_ice> ja
<CrazyLemon> Postali ste Joškolog. Pravilno ste odgovorili na 5 od 7 vprašanj.
<CrazyLemon> ole!
<black_ice> http://owncloud.org/
<Pepelka> ownCloud web services under your control
<black_ice> raje bi popolnoma izbrisal in potem ponovno naložil
<black_ice> itak nimam shranjenih nobenih nastavitev
<black_ice> obstaja elegantnejša rešitev kot ročno brisanje datotek?
<black_ice> recimo apt-get remove na mountanem disku?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kter galaxy S se bo dal upgrejdat na 4.0?
<black_ice> kako bi našel direktorije kamor se je namestil program?
<black_ice> find -iname 'owncloud'?
<ziga555> Kaj narediti da bo moja spletna stran vidna na googlu ??
<black_ice> www.google.com/addurl/
<zdobersek> ziga555: v skrajnem primeru pasteas link tule in pocakas, da google poindexira loge.
<ziga555> ;)
<ziga555> tnx
<black_ice> drugače pa dodajanje kvalitetne vsebine, brez nekega vzorca (da dosežeš čimvečkratno indeksiranje)
<black_ice> in nadaljujes z buildanjem linkov
<black_ice> nima nihče rešitve za moj problem?
<Grega> obvlada kdo git ali mercurial?
<Grega> Kami_!
<sasa84> ah ja... pejmo spat ;)
<Grega> a greva?
<CrazyLemon> pejta!
<Grega> *rageeeeee*
<CrazyLemon> Grega
<CrazyLemon> http://www.playboy.si/quiz/naravne-ali-umetne/konec/
<Pepelka> Ločite med NARAVNIMI in UMETNIMI? - Playboy.si - Kviz
<CrazyLemon> a si upaš??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> challenge accepted
<Grega> 6/7
<CrazyLemon> wow..boob master i bow infront of you!
<Grega> leta drkanja
<Grega> ma svoje prednosti
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: git
<Grega> super
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dej pa hitro, ker grem spat
<lynxlynxlynx> tri dni zgubljanja po megli :)
<Grega> imam en "glaven" repo (shop).. in imam polno "manjhnih" repo-v (moduli)... do zdaj sem delal tako, da sem naredil clone od main repa
<Grega> ostale stvari sem pa nato kr kopiral (cp) v zelene shope
<Grega> lahko pullam iz dveh ali vec repov?
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<Grega> kako
<lynxlynxlynx> git remote add subrepo1 url
<lynxlynxlynx> in poll bi naredu recimo git pull subrepo1
<lynxlynxlynx> oz. git pull . subrepo1
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem pa, če mu bo všeč, da nimajo skupne zgodovine
<lynxlynxlynx> bi mogoče moral spremenit repo, da je res prav strukturiran
<Grega> You asked to pull from the remote 'slovenian', but did not specify
<Grega> a branch. Because this is not the default configured remote
<Grega> for your current branch, you must specify a branch on the command line.
<lynxlynxlynx> pa daj Å¡e master na konec
<Grega> awesome
<Grega> zgleda suuuper
<Grega> hvala
<christooss> jo jo
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, zzz
<Grega> omg, to bo awesome shit!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1296-1: acpid vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1296-1/
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-09
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1297-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1297-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 zarjove, da bo CrazyLemon vedu kdo je hjr!
 * CrazyLemon misli da ubuntu.si kanal ma težave s podganami ker nonstop neki cvili
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hihi :)))
<sasa84> ej, dej povej...kok vama je šlo učeri?
<CrazyLemon> berem reklame..ne moti :P
<sasa84> :((
<sasa84> Å¡motko
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> matr..ti me prav zavohaš ko pridem na pc :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡pegam skoz tvoje okno :P
<sasa84> z laptopom sem pred tvojo bajto, kradem tvoj net in kakije
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> zdobersek : zdobersek
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta bo težka..ker sm kr na visokem :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> sasa84: sasa84
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> po sel Galaxy S II na 4.0?
<zdobersek> so ignored :'(
<_ziga555> Živjo
<_ziga555> Kanček pomoči rabim
<_ziga555> Dobil sem sedaj ruter
<_ziga555> in ga zvezal preko siolovega modema
<_ziga555> ampak se en uspem lokalno povezat nanjga
<_ziga555> sem iskal tudi po modemu
<_ziga555> kakšen bi bil ip
<_ziga555> sem sprobal vse ip-je
<_ziga555> ampak :(
<Skyx-mobile_> kot prvo se priklop nanga prek kabla
<Skyx-mobile_> :=)
<Skyx-mobile_> ker ruter pa mas ?
<sasa84> prvo vse prklop..pol pa kabel od routerja vklop v komp...192...
<sasa84> zdobersek, a iščeš samsunga s2?
<_ziga555> skyx-mobile
<_ziga555> tp-link
<_ziga555> 1043 nd
<_ziga555> Sem se povezal
<_ziga555> prej z računalnikom
<_ziga555> in preko softwareja uredil
<_ziga555> nastavitve
<_ziga555> samo Å¡e vedno pa ne morem dobiti lokalnega ip-ja
<_ziga555> http://shrani.si/f/a/6n/yi0j5bg/siol.png
<_ziga555> tukaj je print screen lokalnih ip-jev
<_ziga555> ki jih pokaže modem
<_ziga555> vse te sem sprobal
<_ziga555> in se nikakor ne morem povezat gor
<_ziga555> kot sem rekel, ruter je pa tp-link 1043nd
<_ziga555> piše sicer da je default ip 192.168.1.1
<_ziga555> ampak na tem ip-ju je že siolov ruter
<ziga555> haha
<ziga555> logiral sem se gor
<ziga555> semnašel domeno
<ziga555> da se povežem gor ;)
<CrazyMelon> lp
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon on lap :
<sasa84> :))
<zdobersek> sasa84: Mobitel ma nov paket
<zdobersek> 2012
<zdobersek> za 20,12€ mesecno
<zdobersek> in je Galaxy SII za 1€
<sasa84> zdobersek, sam je treba met še tist paket...naj naj al kaj že
<zdobersek> m?
<zdobersek> AFAIK ne ...
<sasa84> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1597&pu=0
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy S II - Mobitel.si
<sasa84> sam s paketom 2012 je 469€...
<sasa84> zdobersek, sem včeri gledala... k kolegica bo pa vzela iphone za 1€ pr simobilu....
<ziga555> Naj dam sedaj svojega tp-linka na dd-wrt ???
<ziga555> Je velika nevarnost brickanja ?
<zdobersek> ma kva je sploh ta najnaj?
<zdobersek> kr neki ta mobitel ... se nexusa nimajo.
<sasa84> zdobersek, sem nek iskala... mislm d more bit to kšna naročnina za prenos podatkov
<ziga555> ne ne
<ziga555> to je telefon na obroke
<ziga555> če kupiš naprimer galaxy note
<ziga555> preko naj naj
<ziga555> ga ob nakupu plačaš 1€
<ziga555> nato pa še vsak mesec po 19€
<ziga555> dokler ne preteče pogodba
<ziga555> naj mi da sedaj kdo nasvet za dd-wrt
<ziga555> je velika možnost brickanja ??
<sasa84> ziga555, a pol je sam 19€ na mesc, če vzameš npr. note?
<sasa84> al je 20 pač ista naročnina, pol pa še 19€ tegale naj naj?
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> naročnina + naj naj
<sasa84> pol je okol 40€ na mesc
<ziga555> jap
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek JA!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala, ceprav si rabu sam ~22 ur!
<zdobersek> ok, 21.
<zdobersek> oyea, multiplexors are fun!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Sherlock
<CrazyLemon> [14:19:26] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> [14:19:39] <zdobersek> po sel Galaxy S II na 4.0?
<CrazyLemon> [19:02:25] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala, ceprav si rabu sam ~22 ur!
<CrazyLemon> to ni niti 5 ur prosim lepo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vcerej zvecer!
<zdobersek> very sorry!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<zdobersek1> (10:36:01 PM) zdobersek: CrazyLemon: kter galaxy S se bo dal upgrejdat na 4.0?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jah če si quital
<CrazyLemon> tako kot zdej
<CrazyLemon> js sm tebi odgovoril
<CrazyLemon> sam tebe ni blo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> I SEE U CrazyLemon
<nafisa> Sky[x], a maš rojstn dan dons?
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> rabil bi še malo pomoči
<ziga555> na siolov modem sem priključil dd-wrt ruter
<ziga555> dd-wrt ruter sem nastavil na lokalni ip: 192.168.1.8
<ziga555> nato sem v modemu (ki ni zaznal ruterja) nastavil dmz na 192.168.1.8
<ziga555> torej sem vse porte do ruterj aodprl
<ziga555> sedaj pa je problem
<ziga555> v ruter sem priklopil server
<ziga555> dd-wrt ruter mi kaže da je strežnik na 192.168.1.138 naslovu
<ziga555> modem od siola pa mi še vedno kaže da je na 192.168.1.4
<ziga555> ????
<neett> nobody knows :)
<CrazyLemon> mene kr boli glava od tega kar ti počneš ziga555 :)
<LorD_DDooM> Čakaj, kako to misliš, da ti modem ni zaznal usmernika?
<ziga555> ma evo uredil ;)
<ziga555> Ne prej mi ga res ni
<ziga555> pa sem pacal vse skupaj
<ziga555> sedaj pa dela kot mora ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Super...sicer ne vem zakaj je potreben DMZ, to je ponavadi najslabša opcija, ampak če ti dela, poj je OK
<ziga555> Kaj pa naj naredim, samo določene porte odprem ruterju ?
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ampak vse sranje do sedaj se je navezovalo na ta modem
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem bral vsega, tako da ne vem v čemu je osnovni problem
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 if you say so :)
<ziga555> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Če si se hotel povezat na 192.168.1.1, pa ti je našlo modem namesto usmernika, poj ti usmernik deluje kot bridge, ne kot router
<ziga555> ruter sem premaknil malo višje
<ziga555> ruter sem sedaj dal na 192.168.1.3
<LorD_DDooM> Pa je usmernik nastavljen na Acces Point?
<ziga555> Čakaj preverim. (se še malo lovim na dd-wrt)
<ziga555> wireless mode je na AP
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, si kle? nek te morm vprašat :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ shoot
<sasa84_> am... kok ti dostopaš iz win7 do ubuntu particij?
<sasa84_> ok, če odmislva reboot ipd :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ privzeto nemoreš dostopat
<CrazyLemon> moraš met program nameščen
<sasa84_> ext-žnj zadeva je, sam men noče pognat, k mam 64bitne
<CrazyLemon> in js ne dostopam do ubuntu particij iz win7 :)
<sasa84_> no, men se je pa že parkrat zgodil...k vse delam an ubuntu, pol pa sm na unmu printerju rabla nek sprintat pa...
<sasa84_> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah če bi mela vse na dropboxu se to ne bi zgodilo :P
<sasa84_> kšne stvari so pa prevelke za DB :P
<CrazyLemon> usb ključek ? :)
<sasa84_> to možnost uporablam ja :)
<sasa84_> sam... sej veš, včasih se še kej spomnš pa maš npr v /home/sasa :P
<sasa84_> a samba pa dela sam če je use vkloplen a ne?
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<sasa84_> pač...dva prkloplena kompa
<CrazyLemon> jah..če ti uspe dostopat do diska medtem k je komp izključen
<CrazyLemon> mi prosim povej
<CrazyLemon> da patentiram zadevo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84_> pa sej...kle ne bi bil izkloplen :P
<sasa84_> boš vidu CrazyLemon d bom neki pogruntala...in pol čez tolk met me bodo dal ob bok alanu turingu :P
<sasa84_> mislm...pa ne zarad samomora al pa kšnih drugih zadevščin :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ mogoče čez par mesecev..ko bo pust ..in se bo župnik 'bil' alan turing :>
<CrazyLemon> -se
<sasa84_> sam če bo župnik bil alan turing... kok pol kle jst zravn pašem? :P
<sasa84_> alan turing je bil tko a ne...mal... mavričen? :P
<CrazyLemon> jah..sej si nonstop ob župniku
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, morš razumet...al sem iz tega foha no :P
<sasa84_> in zto k sm tko pridna mi tud mklavž prnese :P
<sasa84_> no CrazyLemon, ti zgruntej
<sasa84_> jst grem pa na kofe do sosede ;)
<sasa84_> v glavnem... pridn bod moj mali kaki :*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a je dobra soseda? :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jp...pa Å¡e samska
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ arrrrr :D
<sasa84_> wa wa wa wa wa waaaah :D
<sasa84_> 30 let ;)
<sasa84_> sam ne vem če pali na tako mularijo... mislm d vas ma že dost :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti bom dau js mularijo!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ povej ti njej da sm zelo zrel za svoja leta
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))
<sasa84_> jst sm prva, k lohk to ovrže :P
<sasa84_> nč miši...pridkan bod :P
<sasa84_> če boš priden, pa te bom kej pohvalla :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ booooooom! :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js gledat tbbt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> sam... ni glih naklonjena južnim sosedom... tko d maš že po defaultu inštalirane minus pike :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ o prasica
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, to ni tko k jst...k sm odprta do vseh narodov :P
<sasa84_> vsi smo bratje in sestre med seboj :P
<sasa84_> no...sam poetično :P
<sasa84_> pustmo stat...ni blo mišlen nč incestoidnega :P
<sasa84_> zdj pa Å¡ibam :P
<sasa84_> čafčika :P
<ziga5551> :)
<ziga5551> lahko nekdo proba: http://zkomac.dyndns.org/wordpress
<Bilko> a se kermu chrasha ff v ubuntu 11.10 če hočeš poslušat online radio?
<Bilko> v chromiumu pa tut ne dela...missing plugin
<Bilko> chromium sem ustimal
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> pismo spet se ne morem povezat na dd-wrt
<ziga555> vpišem v browser 192.168.1.3
<ziga555> pa se noče prijavit noter
<ziga555> :D
<ziga555> Urejeno
<ziga555> dela sedaj
<Grega> to!
<ziga555> mater mi je živcev požrlo
<ziga555> ker sem mel vse skozi na automatsko konfiguracijo dhcp
<ziga555> in sem Å¡el vse drugo rpej pregledat
<Grega> 15,7
<ziga555> sedaj pa točno določim pppo
<ziga555> vpišem geslo od ISP
<ziga555> in dela ;)
<ziga555> Oooyeah
<Grega> to!
<ziga5551> Sem mogu Å¡e WPA2 nastavit ;)
<ziga5551> pa me je sedaj dol vrglo
<sasa84> wihaaaa ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-10
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga chrome vsebuje dvojne gumbe exit,min,max ?
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, a ni nekoč obstajala ena možnost, da si imel compact mode (OS buttons) in legacy mode (built in buttons)? Lahko, da imaš zato 2x vse
<CrazyLemon> kdaj nekoč? js mam to zdej :D
<CrazyLemon> odkar je unity :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tvoj tip odgovora bi bil: apt-get install firefox
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> nekaj v stilu hide border, default border
<CrazyLemon> moj tip odgovora? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ko vedno bashaš firefox
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil true firefox user do cca. oktobra/novembra :)
<CrazyLemon> in res je..firefox ne pokaže dvakrat teh gumbov
<andrejz> CL mislim da moraš še en paket namestit
<andrejz> za integracijo chrome v unity
<CrazyLemon> bah..kera simple rešitev :)
<andrejz> isot kot za libreoffice
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ni treba
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na zgornjo vrstico
<CrazyLemon> in
<CrazyLemon> "Uporabi sistemsko vrstico bla bla"
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj to ni po defaultu
<LorD_DDooM> No evo, to sem mislil :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> o Sky[x] happy birzdej stara kuzla :>
<Sky[x]> hehe hvala bitch :D
<CrazyLemon> host kia.si
<CrazyLemon> kia.si mail is handled by 10 mail.spacecom.si.
<CrazyLemon> prekleti amaterji..kot da je tak teško narest cname na www.kia.si
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa se js moram matrat
<CrazyLemon> in premikat miško
<CrazyLemon> in trikrat vpisat w
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n5ZJUXweayo
<Pepelka> Finfisher promo videos | Finspy mobile      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] si kupu sensation? :>
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> simobil napoveduje nexusa tko da ... se nekak v tej smeri gibljem
<CrazyLemon> pametno polde!! :)
<Sky[x]> prevec faillov ma sensation
<Sky[x]> je pa sigurno med top telefoni ce ga drzis v rok predvidevam ...
<Sky[x]> ga sploh nocem jet pogledat :D
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si pršu pameti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> ceprov sense me se zmerm mika :>
<CrazyLemon> thats NONsense :)
<Sky[x]> ceprov zadnic je eden spetm el S2 hehe
<Sky[x]> je pa res da je ful tenk S2
<Sky[x]> pa lahko
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kako je pa z nalganjem raznih ROMov pri nexusu ? vem da samsung to pusti sam prek nekega uradnega programa kisa al kvaj e ze ?
<Sky[x]> kar mi je bedno a no ?
<Sky[x]> ni*
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] to ni res :)
<CrazyLemon> večina samsung ROMov se nalaga prek Odin-a :)
<Sky[x]> ja sam prek odina zubis garancijo eni pravjo
<Sky[x]> kok je to res ?
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..če boš kupu nexusa pol valda ne boš tok neumn da boš šel nek custom rom dat gor :)
<Sky[x]> to itak :D
<Sky[x]> sma tko me zanima pac. ..
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] delno je res..ampak kok sm bral na forumu je folk mel rootan telefon pa custom ROM gor pa RAM2 baje ni težil :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<Sky[x]> aha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> I C U
<CrazyLemon> I C S
<zdobersek> I see you, but all you see is a sandwich?!
<zdobersek> Deeply disappointed.
<CrazyLemon> yes..an icecream sandwich..with some prime topping
<CrazyLemon> yummy!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj bos torej kupu od ICS?
<zdobersek> Galaxy Nexus?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če dobim na loteriji kr vse
<CrazyLemon> če ne dobim pa nič
<zdobersek> Transformer?
<CrazyLemon> bom js kupu seb nexusa v torek :)
<CrazyLemon> ko pride položnica za kasko :)
<zdobersek> woot woot
<zdobersek> 12.04 bomo lahko prevajal!
<CrazyLemon> boš lahk ja!
<zdobersek> zdej sem ze kr mal pozabu prevajat ... shame on me!
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ves kaj mi je smesn da androif ne podpira kat podpirajo vsi prejsni telefoni :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kaj naj bi bilo to? :)
<Sky[x]> d nastavs budilko in ugasnes telefon cist :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nastavi si reminder na PCju/MACu pa ga ugasn
<CrazyLemon> pa mi povej če ti se bo prižgal
<CrazyLemon> pa pokazal reminder :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> v cem je fora da tega android ne zna ?
<CrazyLemon> fora je v tem da je to računalnik? :)
<CrazyLemon> a iphone to zna? dont think so
<CrazyLemon> meego? nope
<Sky[x]> hm ja
<CrazyLemon> siesta tajm...n8
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> siestas are for pussies!
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374847_10150448307883360_290539813359_8382347_1929155144_n.jpg so true
<Sky[x]> ke ste vsi :)
<miha> jo
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOvcytygY_M
<Pepelka> WHIGFIELD - SATURDAY NIGHT      - YouTube
<miha> kka zdaj
<andrejz> zdobersek vsak dan 5 nizov prevest da ne pozabiš :)
<andrejz> drga sem pa jaz nesel rootan telefon na RAM2 pa ni blo težav
<Sky[x]> ql
<andrejz> samo so mi spet svoj ROM gor dal
<andrejz> sem moral pol Å¡e enkrat rootat pa custom rom
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/377091_10150451450097590_194358507589_8642730_316334235_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=194358507589
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: si ksnse slabe stvari zasledilo o nexus ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jah slabe stvari so vedno
<Sky[x]> sam ene so bolj ene pa skor zanemarljive :))
<CrazyLemon> jah..bil je neki časa tist volume bug
<Sky[x]> volume bug so ze popravl
<CrazyLemon> sam je že fix
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> eden pa pravi da mu je Å¡la kamera
<CrazyLemon> medtem k drugim dela normalno
<Sky[x]> slo-android slucajno bral o tem ? :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tuzba-im-se-obila-o-glavu-apple-u-kini-ne-smije-koristiti-ime-ipad/587711.aspx
<Pepelka> Tužba im se obila o glavu: Apple u Kini ne smije koristiti ime iPad - Vijesti.net - Index.hr
<CrazyLemon> tale je pa huda :D
<Sky[x]> slo-adroid je cudn hehe
<CrazyLemon> v začetku so bli kul
<CrazyLemon> zdej je pa sam warez gor
<CrazyLemon> to mi sploh ni všeč :)
<zdobersek> lol @ Chuck
<Sky[x]> ma un rawdealer je tud pojava
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a nisi tega vedu???
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: vedu cesa?
<CrazyLemon> da nimaš druge možnosti pri chucku :)
<zdobersek> LIES
<Sky[x]> kdaj je fuzba dons ?
<zdobersek> ob desetih -.-
<Sky[x]> sele jao
<CrazyLemon> Poročilo namreč navaja, da bo vozniško dovoljenje za ženske posledično pripeljalo do spolnih odnosov pred poroko. Aktivist za človeške pravice Valid Abu Alkair je za AP povedal, da je v poročilu zapisano, da bodo "ženske voznice izzvale močen upad morale in povzročile porast prostitucije, pornografije, homoseksualnosti in ločitev".
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha...caaaaaaaar :D
<CrazyLemon> da si upa to zapisat.. haha
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> od vcerajsne/danesne zurke
<Sky[x]> je glih se en kos pice ustal zame
<Sky[x]> da zdj k pospravlam se mi pica greje hhehe
<Sky[x]> cel flat mi smrdi po jacku pa po nachotu fak
<zdobersek> http://i44.tinypic.com/ev29s5.png
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> lačen!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * sasa84 da CrazyLemon en kaki
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> meso hočem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> kmetija se je začela!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> ne gledam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :/
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-12-11
<sasa84> la la laaaa :)
<Sky[x]> ej a se kermu FB chat ne dela ?
<dhbiker> right here
<Sky[x]> ok
<Blabe> zdravo
<sasa84> živjo
<CrazyLemon> buh dej
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon  :))
<CrazyLemon> oo saša :)
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> dragi moj CrazyLemon, danes sem videla kaki...in spomnila sem se nate :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si ga pol z užitkom pojedla????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz ne jem kakija :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v redu je..nemaram te več
<Bilko> da nis vrtala vanga s prstom? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah...čudn okus ma :(
<sasa84> Bilko, in kaj če bi? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti maš čudn okus!
<Bilko> sasa84, nevem ce bi blo to CrazyLemon -u glih všeč :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi :>
<Bilko> no, vidš
<Bilko> loh bi ga pa obliznila in posesala sredico iz njega
<Bilko> mislm kakija
<Bilko> to bi mu blo pa všeč
<Bilko> mislm CrazyLemon -u
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> obljubim, da ga bom enkrat te dni probala... zavrtala vanj s prstom, ga obliznila, posesala sredico, polizala lupino...in vmes mislila na CrazyLemon
<sasa84> bi Å¡lo tole?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti sploh kaj počneš brez da prst vtakneš v to stvar??? :)
<Bilko> hehe sasa84 , ne vrtat
<Bilko> ostalo pa loh
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, v banane ne vrtam :P
<sasa84> mislm... Bilko mi je dal idejo o vrtanju
<Bilko> pa nism reku da mors vrtat :)
<sasa84> fantje moji... Å¡ibam :P
<Bilko> sam sm se hotu prepričat da nebi slučajno
<Bilko> k pomoje CrazyLemon ni tak tip modela da bi mu to pasal
<sasa84> čafči, pridni bodte
<sasa84> Bilko, ne poznaš ti CrazyLemon :P
<Bilko> čiao...pa prstke k seb :)
<Bilko> hmm...tok mislm da že no
 * sasa84 pomežikne Bilko in pokaže dva prstka :P
<Bilko> uff....
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<Bilko> dont finger me!!
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sploh nočeš vedet kam je dala tretjega
<CrazyLemon> yuck
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> sam še da fisting začne izvajat pa odoh ja... :)
<Bilko> 2 mač zame
<CrazyLemon> nič bat..nafise ni kle
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> Å¡e dobr
<Bilko> una pa je ja...nimam sploh besed :)
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70nnCkfF2GM
<Pepelka> Mercedes C Class Coupe -- Fifth Gear Web TV      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaajs :)
<zdobersek> ja faaak
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: forget transformer/nexus
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> Ce te zenska vprasa ce nimas nobenih prijateljc za takrat ko si osamljen, ji odgovoris nisem menih sem pa samotar :)
<Sky[x]> citirano iz najini mostovi filma :D
<sasa84> oh, tko lep film...
<sasa84> streepova briljira v vsaki vlogi...
<sasa84> Bilko, a te lohk mal hajlajtam? :P
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-03
<slax0r> hi
<slax0r> apt-get nima podpore za search?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r apt-cache search
<CrazyLemon> in nato apt-cache show paket
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon ja jutro :D
<zdobersek> grdi  xchat :/
<sasa84> zdobersek, kdo te heca :\
<zdobersek> sasa84, pidgin!
<zdobersek> zgleda se ne razume z novim routerjem
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj pa si prčakvou od goloba k da serje :S
<CrazyLemon> pidgin saks!
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mišilemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, shoosh
<CrazyLemon> danes pa bomo zapravljali dnar!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj ne bluzi
<sasa84> če greš po 2 žemlji a ne... :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, gres spet k mehankarju?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na, k si zadnč sprašvou http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=wd43sLpO6bA
<Seniorita> Strength Exercises for Pole Dancers - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek podobno
<CrazyLemon> pišem mail zav. agentu
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 ..nisem šel po 2 žemlji ampak po bageto :P
<sterna> js grem pa po falafl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm Å¡la zjutri pa po 2 kajzarci :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si pa taprava  kmečka deklina !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE časopis broj 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39346/#p39346
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/11699
<Seniorita> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - Solid State Drive (SSD) 2,5&#34;&#34; SATA 6Gb/s INTEL 330 Series, 180 GB
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, itak, temu se reče, d sm punca za ožent!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 right :>
<sasa84> :$
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a bo za čez zimo? :) http://ubuntuone.com/31SKSWuMaCBWj6sIl3BtiM
<sasa84> uuu LorD_DDooM you ARE the lord
<LorD_DDooM> saška, a si trackala danes na Endomondo?
<sasa84> mhm, ampak sm šla sam na sprehod... k butli niso nč kej dost solil in se je blo za ubit
<sasa84> pol se nism upala gluh tečt k je blo tako... d neb mogla koga klicat nej me pride iskat :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<sasa84> dej no, ta ulca k gre mim bajte...sam stopla sem izza ovinka pa bi kmal ruknla :)
<sasa84> dobr, da sem se ujela...res je blo kt Å¡pegu
<sasa84> upam, d se bo dns tolk stalil pa osušil, d bo jutr kul za tečt
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM valje si kupu? raje da si dal tist dnar za termo oblačila pa bi bil še v naravi :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pr vaju včasih še pride to v poštev, na notranjskem ne :D
<LorD_DDooM> Taprav se je oglasil
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js nimam valjev :D
<CrazyLemon> imam pa sobno kolo..če to kaj šteje!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ne ga poslušat.. še zdej se hval kok je šel 1x polet do hrv. meje z biciklom
<sasa84> ps: v sobi mu lovi pa vip hr že :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a 1x? 1x?? a veš kok krat sem šel..na meji ko me vidijo samo pravijo "oo komšija" pa takoj me spustijo
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sicer bo to totalno babja in "mimo" izjava... sam tvoj bicikl mi je ful lep :)))
<CrazyLemon> lep je lep..samo ne vem kaj za vraga imaš to na fajfi
<CrazyLemon> k Å¡trli
<sterna> evo, se je koncno uploadal
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpgOzB01n98
<Seniorita> Winter Election Day Ride - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nastavk za gps :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upam da ne :D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon prestave za težavnost valja
<sterna> LorD_DDooM: kok si pa ti visok da mas tak mini bajk
<sasa84> sterna, ta je bla nizka :P
<sasa84> sterna, a maš go pro kamerco, da tko snemaš?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-yellow-usistem.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> sterna okvir je 50 cm...torej med manjšimi
<sterna> LorD_DDooM: to je awesome
<sterna> LorD_DDooM: jsm ful visok in mam sto kil :|
<sterna> kar ni lih super za v klanc
<sterna> pa tut po ravnem morm ful vec zraka premikat
<LorD_DDooM> ja, fajn je imet 60 kg  pa nizko težišče :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pri 55km/h že leti :D
<sasa84> :D
<sterna> js sploh ne morm 55 drzat ce sm sam
<sterna> okol 45 loh ene 5 minut
<sasa84> sterna, sam LorD_DDooM ma lepš bicikl...tud če je manjš :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kok si visok?
<sterna> ja, ma
<LorD_DDooM> 165cm
<sterna> me tut ne cudi da rajs not gon kokr zuni
<sasa84> pol si 1cm višji od mene
<sterna> moji bicikli so zdej pozim taki da mi niso lih v ponos
<LorD_DDooM> Ne ne, za zunaj po zasneženih klancih imam gorca..brezveze s pocestnico se matrat :)
<sterna> so pa vsi ful cenejsi od njegovga :)
<sterna> eh, sej je spluzen asfalt povsod
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-javor-summit.jpg
<sasa84> sterna, sam nisi šel včeri s tem biciklom s slikce na vožnjo?
<sterna> sasa84: tocno s tem
<sterna> mam sicer tut js mtb, ampak za bl zoprne razmere
<sasa84> am.... ti ni nč drsel al pa tko? to mi je ful zanimiv :)
<sterna> aja ne sej ni blo ledu
<sterna> pa te schwalbe ultremo res ornk primejo na asfalt, tut ce je mokr
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/yezofxl9x8budQkwUN1utXhi5SQ.jpg
<sterna> to je z vrha krima
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/2357RKWCH3V7HGhOHybfaGN5ObE.jpg
<sterna> tle pa je led :)
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/QtuVhxAlNnisfun3D99y6LLfw6Q.jpg
<sterna> pa tle :)
<LorD_DDooM> brb, letim po avto na servis
<sterna> ah, avto.
<sterna> evo to je pa od poleti: http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-javoru.jpg
 * dz0ny 100 medvedov, zdej mi že kitajci morijo...
<sasa84> sterna, ti morš bit pa res visok, če maš zic še pol metra dvignen :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja kaj si pa delal?
<sasa84> kitajci ne morijo kr tko brezveze :P
 * dz0ny mah en projekt, ne zna namestit in potem se spomni v svoji polomeljeni ang da bi mu opisal(ceprav je ze opisano)
<dz0ny> sasa84: e, k si glih tu
<dz0ny> kakšna je razlika med kristjan pa katolik, ali je to samo okrajšava or smth
<sterna> sasa84: ja 190, suni je pa 178
<sterna> dz0ny: halo.
<sterna> dz0ny: kristjan je velik sirsi pojem
<sterna> katoliki so pripadniki rimokatoliske vere
<CrazyLemon> kristjan = pravoslavna + katoliška vera
<CrazyLemon> ane sasa84
<sterna> ja pa se vse ostalo
<sterna> protestanti, bornagaini, evangelicani
<sterna> jehovci, mormoni, baptisti
<sterna> sej sm zihr da sploh ne poznam vseh locin
<dz0ny> ok :)
<dz0ny> for trekkies http://www.creativebloq.com/poster/new-star-trek-poster-looks-oddly-familiar-12121424
<Seniorita> New Star Trek poster looks oddly familiar | Creative Bloq
<sasa84> dz0ny, kristjan je tist, ki veruje v Kristusa...od katoličanov, pravoslavnih, prot. Cerkva in drugih iz reformacije, anglikancev in evangelikalcev,...
<sasa84> koptov, etiopcev ipd :)
<sasa84> to so itak pravoslavni :9
<sasa84> :)
<sterna> rkc tut neki z marijo fuzla se mi zdi
<sterna> sam ne vem kko se to sploh razclen
<sasa84> kar se tiče marije imajo katol. in pravosl. skor isto učenje
<sasa84> mislm..tm npr. ni verske dogme npr. o marijinem vnebovzetju, sam imajo pa marijino zaspanje in verujejo npr. brez dogme
<sasa84> kar se tiče katol. in pravosl. cerkve glede nauka...sta si še najbl skup
<sasa84> razlike so bl v stvareh, ki se tičejo discipline...
<dz0ny> hm http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/policijski-seznam-razgrajacev-nasilnezev-iz-maribora enega na tem seznamu celo poznam
<Seniorita> Policijski seznam razgrajačev in nasilnežev iz Maribora | Slovenskenovice.si
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, dobil avto? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Dobil lih ne, odplačal pa :9
<sasa84> a si kej nakuhal? :)
<sasa84> al si novega kupu?
<LorD_DDooM> ne, smo redni servis
<LorD_DDooM> samo
<sasa84> aa, ok
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tWOkW9wSuI
<Seniorita> Commute #10860 - YouTube
<sterna> pot v sluzbo.
<sterna> dobr da ma gugl velik diskovja, da jih ne mot po 8 giga na dan :)
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/A8YWe.png
<sterna> http://imgur.com/gallery/cl7ZO
<Seniorita> Colbert at work... - Imgur
<sasa84_> Juhu
<sterna> siol ga mal svira
<uni4dfx> a je kdo čutu potres ponoč
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e nikoli
<LorD_DDooM> Mene je zbudilo...mi ni bilo nič jasno najprej :)
<sterna> smo ja
<sterna> js sm bil zbujen
<CrazyLemon> js ga nisem čutu
<uni4dfx> js ga tud nikol ne čutm ampak tokrat sm biu pokonc
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga sam enkrat čutu
<CrazyLemon> poleti se mi zdi
<lynxlynxlynx> če si buden je drugač
<lynxlynxlynx> "spat kot top"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, kak bos ti v KP cutu potres v zgornji savinjski?
<zdobersek> Mr. SensitiveMuch?
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM, tvoj Bianchi?
<LorD_DDooM> zdobersek: da moja pocestnica
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM, prosim, porez vilco, ker trenutno ni izgleda :>
<zdobersek> drugac pa lepo slamman.
<CrazyLemon> vilico da reže? kaj pa bo kolo držalo? al misliš da bo sam na valjih bil? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej..čutu ga nisem.. kje je bil pa ne vem!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, a mas cestaka? AFAIK ne ...
<zdobersek> treba je porezat vilico na vrhu, kjer sega cez fajfo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ga ti maš?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni treba..fajn je..treba pa ni!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ga imam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pics!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, guess what
<zdobersek> nimam, lahko pa linkam na katalog ...
<zdobersek> ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oooooooooh riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighty than
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, le zate http://imgur.com/pBTXd
<Seniorita> imgur: the simple image sharer
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena igra danes for free http://www.crayonphysics.com/
<dz0ny> linux ipdat etc
<dz0ny> ipad
<Seniorita> Crayon Physics Deluxe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čuden katalog :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, guess what!
<zdobersek> ni katalog.
<lupastro> dan dan vsem :)
<zdobersek> dan dan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no wai
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj se nisi nič pohvalil da kolesariš?' a se sramuješ teka hvale vrednega načina rekreiranja??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tega*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, kolesarji smo ponizni, skromni ... nic hvale.
<zdobersek> samohvale*
<zdobersek> zdobmuch, g'day!
<zdobersek> wth
<zdobersek> zdobmuch, ping
<zdobersek> zdobmuch, ping
<CrazyLemon> ne znaš :D
<zdobersek> shoosh.
<sterna> same hude bicikle mate
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, vrz se ti svojega gor
<sterna> bbl, home
<sterna> ja jsm ze svoje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čaki da poiščem katalog!
<zdobersek> mhm.
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/colnago_altain.jpg http://bou.si/pic/clean-yellow-usistem.jpg
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/yezofxl9x8budQkwUN1utXhi5SQ.jpg
<zdobersek> evo scotta!
<zdobersek> lepa starinska kolesa
<zdobersek> shiny colnago
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek žal! v katalogu je kolo prikazano samo zraven modela :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, a si se ko maco nastavu ob kolo?
<zdobersek> macho*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h ! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ni pene, izrez se ven
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne morem..ker držim kolo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ni te treba bit sram ..
<zdobersek> tud Pahor je bil vcasih model.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej me ni..sam res se ne vidi kolo :D in še če sebe odstranim pol res ni razloga za ogled slike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> mhm :>
<zdobersek> brb
<zdobersek> tale xchat je totalka ...
<zdobersek> zal.
<dz0ny> zdobersek1: alice,alice
<dz0ny> sej znalc si pa dovolj velik da znaš irc ukaze pisat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je narobe z xchatom?
<CrazyLemon> in na pvt imaš sliko
<CrazyLemon> pa mi povej kok se kej kolo vidi :)
<zdobersek> ja
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> RN isce se vedno php programerja :D
<Sky[x]> tak da ce se kdo javi ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, taglavno se vidi, gonilka, menjalnik,
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zakaj mas sred belega dne odsevni trak okol noge ... ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek navada :)
<zdobersek> ste se ponoc zacel? :>
<CrazyLemon> sej ga nimam več :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ti greš stran, si nekaj govoril a ne?
<zdobersek> nc, rm -rf ~/.purple pa gremo jovo na novo ...
<zdobersek> zdob, ping
<dz0ny> Franc Kangler je za @24UR zatrdil, da ne bo odstopil.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39347/#p39347
<zdobersek> to, da mora odstopit, ni razpravljivo
<zdobersek> mene bolj moti, zarad cesa so se te vstaje zacele.
<CrazyLemon> +1
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zarad cesa so se te vstaje zacele?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zaradi rjavih Å¡katel!
<CrazyLemon> temno rjavih!
<zdobersek> a niso temno sive?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek men zgledajo temno rjave
<dz0ny> ker niso znali skomunicirati, narediti spin na situacijo z radarji
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa so temno sive na meji rjave :)
<dz0ny> temu se je potem dodalo se vse mogoce
<dz0ny> kaplja je bila pa tista izvolitev za svetnika
<lynxlynxlynx> pa vsi neki nacije omenjajo
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer sem bil v petek prekasno tam, ampak videl sem samo grammar nacije
<lynxlynxlynx> "še štajerci ne rečejo 'gotofi so', GOTOVI SO"
<stupidBYdefault> čer vsem
<stupidBYdefault> kako?
<zdobersek> napeto!
<zdobersek> ljudje vsepovsod, baklje na tega policaja, gnilo jajce na onega!
<stupidBYdefault> policaja? kaj pa ima policaj pri vsem tem?? mislim.. sorry, nix ne sledim
<zdobersek> se dobro, da majo vodni top, da bodo prisparali vodo s skupinskim tusiranjem.
<stupidBYdefault> hihihihi
<zdobersek> stupidBYdefault, danes protestiramo
<zdobersek>     def test_test_expectations_paths(self):
<zdobersek>         """Test paths that should be checked as TestExpectations."""
<zdobersek>         paths = [
<zdobersek>             "TestExpectations",
<zdobersek>             os.path.join("LayoutTests", "platform", "mac", "TestExpectations"),
<zdobersek>         ]
<zdobersek>         for path in paths:
<zdobersek>             self.assert_checker_test_expectations(path)
<zdobersek> eh.
<zdobersek> stupidBYdefault, 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously...SERIOUSLY   test_test ? double test?? da faq man
<stupidBYdefault> e, kako nalžim guest auditions?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, test_ je prefixan zato, da se metoda prebere kot unit test, ki ga je treba pognat
<stupidBYdefault> v virtual mashine
<stupidBYdefault> xp
<stupidBYdefault> o čem pa vi to?
<stupidBYdefault> in pol je bilo vse tiho.. očitno gledate poročila :)
<stupidBYdefault> kdo tu?
<dz0ny> vprašaj, ne sprašuj če je kdo tu... 1. pravilo irca
<stupidBYdefault> 17:58 -> chek text
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: http://screencloud.net/v/dAX8
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 18:18:51
<stupidBYdefault> ok, navodila mi nix ne pomagajo...
<stupidBYdefault> zato tukaj vprašujem, če kdo ve
<dz0ny> Å¡e vedno ne vem kaj?
<stupidBYdefault> imam ubuntu 12.04 lts in pa vm-> win xp
<dz0ny> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> kako naložiti guest auditions?
<stupidBYdefault> za dostop do internal HD
<dz0ny> klikneš install guest additions v device meniju
<dz0ny> potem se ti priklopi cdrom v win (samodejno)
<stupidBYdefault> v xp-u?
<stupidBYdefault> ali ..
<stupidBYdefault> virtual mashini
<dz0ny> a moram posent
<dz0ny> v virtualbox
<dz0ny> kje maš ti devices meni v winxp mi povej
<stupidBYdefault> am.. očitno tega ni tam
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<LorD_DDooM> (default tipka za pognat guest additione je RCtrl+D)
<LorD_DDooM> Ko si v XPjih
<stupidBYdefault> hvala, dr. LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Pa če imaš vse pravilno naloženo, bi ti moralo v XP raziskovalcu pod pogoni kazati "CDROM" pogon VBoxWindowsAdditions, notri pa VBoxWindowsAdditions.exe
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: http://screencloud.net/v/muTU
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 18:24:37
<stupidBYdefault> am.. lord?
<stupidBYdefault> eno vprašanje
<LorD_DDooM> Samo če me ne kličeš doktor...nisem še tako daleč :)
<stupidBYdefault> kolegu nalagam ubuntu na usb key 8GB.. koliko naj dam parition space-a za /, /home, /swap (current 500mb)
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, torej hočeš imeti portable inštalacijo Ubuntu?
<LorD_DDooM> Inštalacijo na ključ?
<stupidBYdefault> jap, samo ne live verzije.. instalirana verzija.. samo na usb in ne HD
<stupidBYdefault> oz. na usb key in ne laptop usb
<stupidBYdefault> laptop hd
<stupidBYdefault> sorry
<LorD_DDooM> brb, telefon
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: naredi samo / 8gb
<dz0ny> swapa res nebi, ker bo kmalu usb fuč
<stupidBYdefault> se pravi brez swapa, samo / full size?
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: mhm
<dz0ny> koliko ima pa rama
<stupidBYdefault> ok, hvala
<stupidBYdefault> 2GB
<dz0ny> hm malo bo stiska tole
<dz0ny> na flash resno ni dobro dajat swapa
<stupidBYdefault> ok, brez swapa
<dz0ny> predlagam da si prebereš še ostale optimizacije za flash/ssd http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2012/04/26/setting-up-ubuntu-on-an-ssd/
<Seniorita> Setting up Ubuntu on an SSD | Tombuntu
<dz0ny> problem je ker os konstantno nekaj piše na disk/flash zato to precej skrajša življensko dobo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1638-3: Firefox regressions  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1638-3/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1652-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1652-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1638-3: Firefox regressions  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1638-3/
<LorD_DDooM> stupidBYdefault: tako kot je dz0ny  rekel, he is the man.
<stupidBYdefault> torej, če bi bil z swapom.. bi delalo ampak ne kaj dolgo? brez pa malo dalje??
<LorD_DDooM> A je drugače kakšen poseben razlog da nameščaš na USB ključ? Ker iz ključka zadeva ne bo kej blazno hitra, sploh če ima rahlo starejši komp (predvidevam iz 2 GB pomnilnika)
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: tako nekak. Nikoli nisem nameščal na usb tako kot ti želiš. Sem pa enkrat uporabljal usb za datalogging in je zadeva crknila po 1mesecu (pisalo je temperaturo vsako 5s gor)
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: lahko ga navadiš na http://screencloud.net/v/s1ZW
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 18:51:46
<dz0ny> potem pa prepričasš da namesti zraven win ali pa samo ubuntu
<dz0ny> prepričaš*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Ask and lurk, don't ask to ask v topic please
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/03/google-staffer-android-evolution-comic-alludes-to-key-lime-pie/
<zdobersek> :'((
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: UBUNTU UNITY ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39348/#p39348
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če to posloveniš bom dal :D
<dz0ny> postavi vprašanje in kulturno počakaj na odgovor, ne sprašuj če lahko zastaviš vprašanje...
<dz0ny> ... ker skupnost ne ve če ga lahko psotaviš, to lahko ugotoviš samo sam, s tem da ga psotaviš ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je predolgo :D
<dz0ny> cak nisem se konc
<CrazyLemon> čakam
<dz0ny> haha :) ... in potem kulturno počakaš ...
<dz0ny> ... da ti nekdo odgovori ...
<dz0ny> ne resno nekaj v tem smislu
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Postavi vprašanje in kulturno počakaj na odgovor, ne sprašuj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> ask an lurk je preveč kul
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Postavi vprašanje in kulturno počakaj na odgovor, ne sprašuj, če lahko zastaviš vprašanje!
<CrazyLemon> to bo to
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<zdobersek> zomg!
<zdobersek> 'Ne sprasuj, ce lahko - vprasaj in pocakaj.'
<zdobersek> 'Ne sprasuj, ce lahko - vprasaj (in pocakaj).'
<zdobersek> ja?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ^
<dz0ny> kulturno
<dz0ny> ker potem folk a je kdo tu
<dz0ny> etc etc
<zdobersek> 'Ne sprasuj, ce lahko - (kulturno!) vprasaj (in pocakaj).'
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> unrelated http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2012/12/new-google-maps-android-api-now-part-of.html
<Seniorita> Android Developers Blog: New Google Maps Android API now part of Google Play services
<dz0ny> jaz se vedno cakam na nov youtube api
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> so obljubili za avgust, pa še kr nič
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu unity ni več zame  :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39349/#p39349
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprasuj, ce lahko - (kulturno!) vprasaj (in pocakaj).
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek happy??^^
<sasa84> Juhu
<sasa84> :-)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/03/steam-big-picture-mode-out-of-beta/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/       če še nimaš
<Seniorita> Save 75% on Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mam
<dz0ny> jst samo cakam da bo l4d2 za linux :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej bo..sej bo :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, much delighted, aye.
<dz0ny> tako kot hl2e3
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: beta8 delaj seda bp z steam in ostalim, za un fu logo sem našel pa tole https://gist.github.com/4198160
<Seniorita> dz0ny's          gist: 4198160 &mdash; Gist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si sam testiral? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> dela normalno v bistvu bolje kot prej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kaj hitrejša?
<dz0ny> samo jaz moram Å¡e vedno zagnat v windowed mode, potem preklopit v full screen
<CrazyLemon> js odkar sem imel težave z videem
<dz0ny> drugače zmrzne unity in tf2
<CrazyLemon> nonstop laufam windowed
<dz0ny> -novid?
<CrazyLemon> sej nimam jih več
<CrazyLemon> takrat pač ko sem mel
<CrazyLemon> pa je cel sistem štekal če sm super +d-jal
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> no sej v win je tudi enako delalo
<dz0ny> torej je nekaj z gonilniki ali pa tf2 narobe
<dz0ny> aja pa pri tf2 mi vsakič resetira nastavitve
<dz0ny> čist mim
<CrazyLemon> katere nastavitve?
<CrazyLemon> oh ne1
<CrazyLemon> !
<dz0ny> vse
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> grafiko, zvok, tipke
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon me heca...dj ga za ušesa
<dz0ny> ga bom z scout fish enkrat v tf2
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a rabiš kaj orožja, hats pa ostalega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah če ga lahk uporabljam sam na nesteam strežnikih pol ne
<CrazyLemon> drugač bi pa rad mel en assault rifle
<dz0ny> sam ribe wande ne dam
<dz0ny> dobiš
<dz0ny> prid na steam
<dz0ny> ne rabiš v igro
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a imaš giveaway day? :D
<dz0ny> ne, ali pretopim v scrap ali pa raztalam
<dz0ny> itak z scrapa ne moreš kaj dost dobit
<dz0ny> 3 orožja so en scrap
<dz0ny> ista orožja
<sasa84> wanda the fish kot orožje??? kok pa to zgleda...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pa moraš pretopit al raztalat? :)
<dz0ny> je omjitev koliko imaš v backapcku, če hočeš dobit ta hude stvari moraš imeti bolj prazen
<CrazyLemon> torej bi mene rad zajebal :P
<dz0ny> ne ti si itak začetnik
<dz0ny> boš še rabil poba :)
<CrazyLemon> kje bom rabil? če ne morem uporabljat na coop igrah :D
<dz0ny> lahko
<dz0ny> samo nastaviš pod loadaut
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Holy_Mackerel
<Seniorita> Holy Mackerel - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, lol
<sasa84> ja, k s tem nabutej CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.makezine.com/2012/11/27/mini-rpi-mame-cabinet/
<Seniorita> MAKE |   Mini RPi MAME Cabinet
<dz0ny> dz0ny: a video si vidla, pa napis :)
<sasa84> ja, tale fishy je kr brutalna :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: videl, problem je lcd dobit
<sasa84> nč miške, šibam pančat
<sasa84> ajde
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] svizec: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39350/#p39350
<zdobersek> g'day
<lupastro> tudi tebi zdobersek :)
<aaljosa> mmm ve kdo za kakšga ponudnika ki ima nek kao mail hosting in ima 2 step verification
<aaljosa> oz. kako bi zrihtali two step verification na obstoječem mail serverju?
<aaljosa> če se je kdo kdaj z tem ukvarjal
<dz0ny> aaljosa http://code.google.com/p/openotp-roundcube/
<Seniorita> openotp-roundcube -   OpenOTP Plugin for RoundCube Webmail - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> predpogoj je ldap
<dz0ny> kerberos etc, ahko se gres pa tudi svojo impl. otsp, samo to ni to kar ti isces predvidevam
<dz0ny> eden od impl. https://www.authy.com/help/getting-started, nekaj casa sem tudi sam uporabljal
<aaljosa> dz0ny: da vidimo mi zdj te linke :) tnx
<dz0ny> kasneje sem kar svojo zadevo naredu, brez sms :) ni tako tezko
<dz0ny> aja obstaja se google ntlm ampak samo za 32bit serverje
<dz0ny> ce me spomin ne vara, oziroma neka fora je z 64 b serverji
<zdobersek> sasa84, AYO
<sasa84> hej ho zdobersek
<miha> dan
<zdobersek> dan!
<sasa84> dan
<sterna> huomenta
<sasa84> hejhou sterna
<sterna> po falafl morm jit za sodelovce
<sterna> bbl
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIMQbisEwvo
<Seniorita> Muse - Stockholm Syndrome (Live from Stade de France, Paris 2010) - YouTube
<zdobersek> yup yup.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39351/#p39351
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39352/#p39352
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39353/#p39353
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWJbGT_oIDc
<Seniorita> Rušenje radarja Maribor! 3/12/2012 - YouTube
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3 za muse :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Najprej največje atrakcije:
<lynxlynxlynx> 8.12.2012 ob 18.00 - ploščad Portorož: Perje bo frlelo – boj s povštri s kokošjim perjem, Istra : Slovenija (povabljeni so bili tudi politiki in MB protestniki)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, povštr fajt? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pa ne
<dz0ny> huligani 2.0
<dz0ny> tole je čist lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fWJbGT_oIDc
<Seniorita> Rušenje radarja Maribor! 3/12/2012 - YouTube
<Grega> hahaha
<sterna> evo
<sterna> tok pa se nism tovoru
<sterna> 11 falaflov
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/30887025
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | 11 Falaflov! near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84, sasa84
<sasa84> kolk kofetov imaš dons za sabo?
<zdobersek> 2
<zdobersek> ampak vlka!
<sterna> ne kofeta pit, to je slaba razvada
<sterna> pol pa nc ne prime k bi blo treba
<zdobersek> ne, takrat se ga spije konkretno vecjo kolicino
<zdobersek> v cemer ni ponavadi nic slabga
<zdobersek> al pa preklop na guarano
<sasa84> priden zdobersek
<sasa84> jst sm 3
<sasa84> čez uro in pol še enga :D
<zdobersek> wth ... amater izpadem
<sasa84> v glavnem...Å¡ibam v lj NA PREDAVANJA
<sasa84> (da ne bo kdo mislu, da grem metat jajca v prlament)
<sasa84> pridni bodte... pa po pameti
<sasa84> ajde
<sterna> js nikol ne pijem kofeta
<sterna> kadar je res kriza ksn club mate
<zdobersek> good, more coffee for us :>
<sterna> no sej verjetn tut alkohol pijete
<zdobersek> nope.
<sterna> pametno
<dz0ny> rpi ima en nasty hw bug
<sterna> a to je to k je element14 maile posiljal zdele?
<dz0ny> signal na 3.5 izhodu je dc ob dac inicializaciji
<dz0ny> sterna: ne vem kaj je element14 pošiljal
<dz0ny> mislim da je bilo takrat nekaj z ethernet portom
<dz0ny> to pomeni da zvočnike zabije do konca, kar se sliši kot pok
<sterna> aha
<dz0ny> na dolgi rok ti zjebe zvočnike
<dz0ny> hdmi je ok
<sterna> ja js nimam zvocnikov
<sterna> tko da sploh nism opazu
<dz0ny> sicer se da popravit, samo Å¡e vedno je malo mimo da tega niso opazili prej in popravili
<dz0ny> The specific problem is that the surge suppression network, which should come between the SoC and the DC blocking capacitor comes AFTER the capacitor, creating a rectification effect of the signal, causing a DC offset and distortion. The design fix is simple, move the DC blocking capacitor after the surge suppressing diodes and then add a 100k resistor (470k, or even up to 1M is fine too) to ground.
<dz0ny> spajkalnik time
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/falafli.jpg
<yang2> falafel festa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ananas: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39354/#p39354
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39355/#p39355
<CrazyLemon> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/02/ball-girls-miami-tennis-cup_n_2229210.html#slide=1829331
<Seniorita> Ball Girls Of The Miami Tennis Cup Steal The Show (PHOTOS)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zihr si cameltoe iskal :) pa ti je to google našel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :>
<CrazyLemon> vidu link na enem kanalu.. :D
<miha> sneži :)
<dz0ny> mhm dež,sneg,dež
<CrazyLemon> samo dež :)
<dz0ny> supr bo za drsat
<CrazyLemon> bo pa v soboto še več snega :)
<sasa84> Juhu
<sterna> Uploading your video. 339 minutes remaining.
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/30909627
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Domov in Snow! near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> kok je fino po snegu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon
<sterna> also nice pic
<sterna> http://code.zemanta.com/silvoslaf/A2Te9.gif
<sterna> bbl, dog walk
<sasa84> Lol sterna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ananas: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39356/#p39356
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39357/#p39357
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/kolumne/zapisi-iz-mocvirja-anatomija-protesta/297314 da se jim da protestirat
<Seniorita> Zapisi iz močvirja: Anatomija protesta :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> hm ta fb ma čudne algoritme :)
<miha> pod "People you may know" mi kaže gimnazijko iz hrvaške, brez skupnih prijatlov?!
<dz0ny> miha: skrivna oboževalka ali pa one night stand z morja :)
<miha> huh :$
<zdobersek> hahah, cist mozno ...
<zdobersek> FB ve dost.
<dz0ny> sploh zdej ko so fb profili za 1 leto stare mulce :)
<dz0ny> dude123: :) finally
<dz0ny> upps..
<CrazyLemon> dude :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja tip se že 4 ure matra da bi pognal apache
<dz0ny> potem pove da rabi samo autoindex
<dz0ny> mi mu rečemo sej maš python
<dz0ny> in za njega je to samo skriptni jezik
<dz0ny> za python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080 pa pač še ni slišal
<dz0ny> bogi je
<dz0ny> 4 ure...
<zdobersek> 4 ure ucenja!
<dz0ny> vse živo je delal samo googla ni uporabil
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je počel štiri ure?
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012120405859011
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Testna vo&#382;nja gre narobe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bomo kak MVM igral? :)
<dz0ny> apache ne dovoli pognati kot root, potem je hotel Å¡e php gor (da bi mu pokazalo datoteke)
<dz0ny> etc etc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: organiziraj
<dz0ny> a sedaj si vsa orožja že naštudiral?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope :D
<CrazyLemon> sm naštudiral loadout
<CrazyLemon> orožja pa ne
<CrazyLemon> se posebi tiste ure za spya
<CrazyLemon> cloak
<CrazyLemon> aktiven je ko me nekdo ustreli..prej pa ne
<zdobersek> ??
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak da je klikneš z desno tipko
<dz0ny> evo jaz sem gor? gre kdo?
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, gres?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon
 * dz0ny slaps CrazyLemon with fish
<zdobersek> '... a big large trout'
<zdobersek> nekej tazga je blo vcasih ...
<dz0ny> portal 2 je 4€
<zdobersek> ne morem se v steam povezat
<dz0ny> huh sej sem videl da si pred 4h igral
<zdobersek> ja, zdejle pa ne morem ..
<dz0ny> poglej če steam teče v ozadju
<dz0ny> pkill ga ne ubije ponavadi
<zdobersek> prej ni, zdej sem prisu gor
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon pa sel se s povstri tepst .. .?
<dz0ny> a gostilna je danes?
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> je ze konc
<zdobersek> razen ce nima ubozec 24-urnega dostopa
<sterna> x slaps y about with a large trout
<dz0ny> dirty slike gleda
<sterna> dirty slike?
<sterna> take z velik prahu na senzorju.
<dz0ny> tisto so zapacane
<dz0ny> meh, grem neakj odigrat če boste mvm me povabite
<zdobersek> dz0ny, dejva potem party narest, limun bo pa potem dodan, ko konca dusit kaco.
<zdobersek> kacico*
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpIlNouCDHA
<Seniorita> Sivi kamion crvene boje - "Vazduh trepti kao da nebo gori" - YouTube
<zdobersek> pitona?
<dz0ny> idioterna: gres ti tf2?
<dz0ny> sterna: ^^
 * CrazyLemon slaps zdobersek with a mackarel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awesome movie!
<CrazyLemon> sivi kamion crvene boje that is :)
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo igrat
<CrazyLemon> čeprav sem mel v namenu vektorje..ampak ti so itak uporabljeni v tf2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: te cakamo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny steam update je :D
<dz0ny> mhm pa tf2 tudi
<dz0ny> 200mb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol boste še neki časa čakal :)
<CrazyLemon> 5min
<dz0ny> right
<CrazyLemon> in ne
<CrazyLemon> tist cloak ki si mi ga ti podaril
<CrazyLemon> ni aktiven z desno tipko
<CrazyLemon> standardni se sproži z desno tipko
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ne..samo pokaže uro
<CrazyLemon> cloak pa ni aktiven
<sterna> dz0ny: nah
<sterna> dz0ny: a dobr dela na ivy bridge?
<dz0ny> sterna: pojma nimam, ati works nvidia works
<CrazyLemon> apu works!
<sterna> nimam tega
<sterna> mislm mam
<sterna> sam prevec ropota
<sterna> pa sm vn vzel
<sterna> grem js tut rajs dirty slikce gledat, za to je idealn ivy bridge
<sterna> jih tok hitr vids
<sterna> evo
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/gGfXkCFGVBknSgGyMGVf4m5UhF8.jpg
<sterna> NSFW!
<dz0ny> ^^ samo za hrošče
<sterna> ja ne
<sterna> ce te u sluzbi zalotjo da to gledas si zihr mislnjo da si na LSDju
<sterna> no sej mam se druge
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/qGgi3f_yJenAb7ZbALN3FA8xMSA.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, limun, a bos zmogel?
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/ky5qhih-uWXKmSaPR7CHHB3aoPc.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti rabiš predgretje za ta tvoj apu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sem dal native resolution
<CrazyLemon> pa full screen
<CrazyLemon> in  zdaj hudič pokaže samo black screen
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<sterna> mogoce mas realism na high
<sterna> pa je temno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny i'm in
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo naredu skupino
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: te že čaka povabilo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, tf?
<sterna> loh bi sli gg2
<sterna> http://ganggarrison.com/
<Seniorita> Gang Garrison
<CrazyMelon> ffs
<CrazyMelon> zmrznu ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> no..tf2 in nato Å¡e ubuntu
<sterna> no
<sterna> a gremo gg2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> tf2 crash
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ObrazDlan
<zdobersek> tale APU je groza ... bolj za tajnice.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek suck my apu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale update je vse zaje...
<CrazyLemon> shift tab dela..obcasno
<dz0ny> stroma zmankal za par s
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a te lahk kako povabim? :s
<dz0ny> diski porpavljajo
<dz0ny> 1m
<dz0ny> so se
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lahko povabiš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1653-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1653-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> So it's a good period for Italy in freedom of software: today we hear this news, and some weeks ago our parliament has issued a law that forces public administration to choose Free Open Source Software every time it is possible (and buy proprietary programs only if there is no FOSS alternative).
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo sosedje
<miha> http://www.imim.es/news/view.php?ID=159
<Seniorita> News - News - IMIM Institut Hospital del Mar d'Investigacions Mèdiques
<miha> "Crucial step in AIDS virus maturation simulated for first time"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek zmrznu spet :/
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> in spet bom vso statistiko zgubu :(
<CrazyLemon> sam res upam da bodo zrihtal tale gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> ker sem cca 10min igral z 100% cpu
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	109.4 MB	12.11 Beta	12/3/2012
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^^
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> probat
<CrazyLemon> 11ka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> js bom zdaj probal
<CrazyLemon> ker itak ne morem dolgo igrat z 100% cpu
<CrazyLemon> tko da zgubit ne morem čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> točno tstiranje če se vektroji kaj hitreje izrišejo
<dz0ny> vektorji
<dz0ny> znak za spanec*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ne igraš več?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> zdobersek: je sel dol potem smo zgubil
<dz0ny> bez 6 ne moreš več zmagatr
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bastard
<CrazyLemon> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309108_571003309582717_898409903_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=898409903
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> sej učeri sem psotov izobraževalni video iz 50 iz u s a kejr pravjo da morjo bit babe tiho, ko se moški pogovarjajo o resnih temah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny postaj ga ko bo saša gor :>
<CrazyLemon> pa pingaj jo zravn
<sterna> mizoginija je nezazeljena.
<dz0ny> haha, ne morš bit tak bastard
<sterna> ni zgolj nevljudno, obsceno je.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah ne bodi hecen..seveda lahko :>
<CrazyLemon> sux..čist nobenga badgea nisem dobil v zadnji igri
<CrazyLemon> nic..reboot za 11 beta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta driver se mi sploh ne zdi bolsi :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kvečjemu slabši predvidevam :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma tko
<CrazyLemon> če ni ospredju tf2
<CrazyLemon> je ok.. prej je vedno bil na 50%
<CrazyLemon> ce je bil v ospredju ali ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko je v ospredju
<CrazyLemon> pa je za tam 15-20% cpu load visji
<dz0ny> 2:9.010-0ubuntu1 (using fglrx_0.000-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb)
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi karkoli igral :)
<dz0ny> pa brejkal so
<CrazyLemon> hm..kako popolnoma odstranit fancontrol? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> ko odstranim fancontrol..kaj se zgodi? :D
<dz0ny> testiri ne
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> zakaj gonilnik ne prevzame nadzora nad ventilantorjem? a ni to njegova naloga? :D
<CrazyLemon> LN
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39358/#p39358
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39359/#p39359
<miha> http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=175681
<Seniorita> Računalniki za poplavljence: Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/domaci-trac/menedzer-s-tanjo-zagar-je-konec
<Seniorita> Menedžer: S Tanjo Žagar je konec | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> :(
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<CrazyLemon> bullshit
<CrazyLemon> s tanjo ne bo nikoli konec!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> <3
<zdobersek> mrzla sestricna
<zdobersek> true story.
<miha> a?
<miha> res?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js bi jo pogrel..can i? can i pls pls?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, jah, jst je ne morem (iz popolnoma drugacnih razlogov), za tebe pa tud dvomim ... :>
<zdobersek> true story, babici sta sestri.
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ti bi jo takole peljla na izlet ane? :) http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=54220
<Seniorita> Tanja �agar in pajki - Izklop.com
<miha> zdobersek: povab jo na ubuntu installfest :)
<miha> lahk kaj zapoje pa to :p
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/stricev-iz-ozadja-janse-tudi-pahor-ne-more-povezati
<Seniorita> »Stricev iz ozadja in Janše tudi Pahor ne more povezati« | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/zacetek-protestnih-shodov-na-filozofski-fakulteti/297349 lol
<Seniorita> "Ne pristajamo na razdejanje javnega visokega Å¡olstva" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lol
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :D
<CrazyLemon> city girl
<CrazyLemon> pajkov se boji :D
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t546280 cenzura in QoS :)
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..kr ne morem verjet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> no ja. dobra stran je, da če je standardno, bo QoS boljš delu (da ma skype prednost pred torrentom). slaba stran je, da bodo še lažje nas blokiral
<miha> pa vohunl
<CrazyLemon> miha ah..briga mene qos
<CrazyLemon> za tanjo govorim
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> :D
<miha> no ja, lej.. morda bo pa zdaj cenila takega fanta kot si ti. računalništvo je le bolj zihr biznis od prepevanja...
<sterna> bl zihr biznis so tut pogrebne storitve, pa se prblizn isto zasluz k v it
<miha> :D
<sterna> prepevanje se, ce mas dost globoko grlo, kr splaca.
<miha> sterna: maš prov
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha
<dz0ny> http://www.novilist.hr/Komentari/Kolumne/Zlu-ne-trebalo-Denisa-Romca/Pouke-slovenske-revolucije
<dz0ny> Seniorita ?
<Seniorita> Pouke slovenske revolucije - Zlu ne trebalo Denisa Romca / Novi list
<dz0ny> http://pastebin.com/Pha3qbDU
<Seniorita> Islandci nam sporočajo - Pastebin.com
<sasa84> dz0ny, skandinavija je tko in tko ene 20 let pred nami
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> po mentaliteti in po vsem
<dz0ny> pa ne samo Slovenijo ...
<lynxlynxlynx> "skandinavija"
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, računaj une države nad dansko :P
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, irska recimo
<sasa84> (vključno z njo)
<sasa84> irska ni glih skandinavija :)
<lynxlynxlynx> islandija in danska tud ne
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, pol pa računej viking države :P
<miha> @sicert http://rnids.rs/lat/vesti/kompromitovani-nazivi-domena-ovla%C5%A1%C4%87enog-registra-%E2%80%9Eninet-company-doo%E2%80%9C/id/4031   LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> ok :)
<Seniorita> Kompromitovani nazivi domena ovlašćenog registra „NINET Company d.o.o.“ | Vesti | Registar nacionalnog internet domena Srbije
<sasa84> am...vključno z erikom rdečim, k je mal plul na S :P
<dz0ny> miha: pakistanc poslal pošto če lahko root strežnike pri njemu gostijo, pa so rekli ok :)
<miha> hm
<dz0ny> kja pa tole https://slo-tech.com/novice/t546280#crta
<dz0ny> miha: kaj je z gospodično Seniorito?
<miha> 12:58 < miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t546280 cenzura in QoS :)
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> za slotech ne vem, morda majo napačn certifikat :)
<miha> za rss ga ignoriram, za tole pa ne
<sasa84> dz0ny, Seniorita demonstrira :P
<miha> ;)
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> Zoki LOPOV
<sasa84> miha, a z novim pred. si zadovoln? :D
<dz0ny> @HipsterBorut BRB, Janez kliče! Petič danes že. #jao
<miha> sasa84: seveda. tudi Fata bi bila boljša od prejšnjih
<sasa84> lol
<miha> Pahor se vsaj trudi bit vljudn. Prejšnji so me odkrito žalili.
<miha> z malim treba bit zadovoljn v tej banana republiki
 * sasa84 je tud borčijeva volilka .. :$
<miha> :))
<alesh> Živijo. Na koga se lahko obrnem za pomoč?
<miha> Kar tu napiši.
<alesh> Torej: 2 tedna imam že Ubuntu. Zelo sem zadovoljen. :) Sem si pa potegnil dol MyUnity, a mi napiše, da imam 2D, ne pa 3D ... Zakaj je to tako? Kako naredim, da bo 3D?
<miha> morda namestiš primerne gonilnike za grafično kartico? https://www.ubuntu.si/vodic/11.10/hardware-driver-proprietary.html
<Seniorita> Kaj so lastniški gonilniki?
<alesh> Sem naložil tiste gonilnike ... Nobene razlike ni.
<alesh> NVidio imam ...
<alesh> Med Dodatnimi gonilniki sem namestil NVIDIA Pospešeni grafični gonilnik
<miha> ja to vredu. najprej ti morajo pa ostali odgovarjati (sem na starejši različici, brez Unity)
<alesh> Oprosti, ampak ne razumem, kaj moram preveriti/narediti/nastaviti. :))
<LorD_DDooM> Si siguren da si logiran v 2D sejo in ne 3D?  Seje lahko izbiraš ko se ti računalnik zbotta do logina (tam ko vtipkaš geslo in izbereš uporabnika).  Zraven imaš še opcijo izbrati sejo, in sicer sta to "Ubuntu" in Ubuntu/Unity2D". Nekaj v tem smislu. V kateri si trenutno logiran lahko preveršiz z ukazom v terminalu "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" (brez narekovajev). Izpiše ti ali Ubuntu ali...
<LorD_DDooM> ...Ubuntu 2D.
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa če poveš katero namizje ti je bolj podobno: 3D http://i.stack.imgur.com/Aapiq.png ali 2D http://i.stack.imgur.com/nlCKn.png
<alesh> sem vpisal v terminal; izpiše se "Ubuntu -2d
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, torej si v 2D načinu
<LorD_DDooM> Kul
<alesh> Za uporabnika me sicer ne sprašuje, mam nastavljeno (očitno ...), da se avtomatsko zlogira do namizja ...
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj če se logoutaš iz te seje do login zaslona, imaš tam možnost izbire Ubuntu in Ubuntu2D. Izbereš prvega in se loginaš
<LorD_DDooM> Aha
<alesh> Lahko poskusim; bom dal odjava ...
<alesh> sem se odjavil in prijavil nazaj; tam sem izbral Ubuntu (in ne Ubuntu 2D), a imam Å¡e vedno 2D
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko prosim v terminalu poženeš tole: "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" (brez narekovajev). Izpisalo ti bo možnosti grafike in čisto na koncu: Unity 3D supported:       yes/no
<alesh> Pise "No" :(
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, v temu je problem torej
<alesh> 32bitno verzijo imam sicer ...
<LorD_DDooM> Na kakšni strojni opremi pa poganjaš ubuntu?
<alesh> Am ... Prenosni računalnik, Intel Core2Duo 1,7 se mi zdi; 2 giga rama
<LorD_DDooM> Pa grafična?
<alesh> NVidia
<alesh> hmm ...
<alesh> kje pogledam, kakšna je?
<alesh> zdi se mi, da je okrog 7000 :)
<alesh> Tole je procesor: Intel® Core™2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz × 2
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko tole prosim skopiraš v terminal "lspci | grep -i vga" Izpisalo ti bo polno ime grafične
<alesh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<alesh> Preslabo? :/
<alesh> Računalnik je star ... 5 let vsaj.
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, sicer nimam nvidie, ampak tole mi izgleda kot da je uradni gonilnik blacklistan s strani sistemna...ozirma je gonilnik od nvidie prestar (legacy), da bi bil zmožen poganjati Unity
<alesh> Okej ... No, saj je tudi 2D okej ... :)
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj, zadevo se da usposobiti tako, da se umakne blacklisto...samo je precej grd hack, pa ne bi ravno priporočal tega
<alesh> Ne, ne, itak ne znam tega ... in ziher bi kaj zajebal - natančnim navodilom navkljub.
<LorD_DDooM> Kakor gledam po googlu "nvidia 7300 Unity 3D" je imel folk podobne težave in je nekako rešil zadevo
<LorD_DDooM> Je pa tako, glede na strojno opemo ki jo imaš, prav veliko ne zamujaš s 3D... nekaj prosojnosti in efektov, ostalo je enako
<alesh> Saj, saj ... Saj je tako okej. Itak bom slej ali prej potreboval nov računalnik ... bo takrat boljše. :)
<alesh> Še eno zadevo imam: imam Nokio C5. Rad bi jo povezal z računalnikom - da spravim dol slikice, da naložim na spominsko kartico muziko ipd. Kako to naredim? Včeraj sem nalagal neke programe, a ni nič delalo. Ko telefon s kablom vklopim noter, ga sicer začne polniti, sicer pa ga ne zazna sploh.
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj imaš dve možnosti...lahko pogooglaš za kak novejši gonilnik za tvojo kartico, ni nujno da je tisti v Ubuntu skladiščih edini. Mislim da bi moral imeti še možnost Experimental nvidia driver ali nekaj podobnega.
<zdobersek> <sterna> prepevanje se, ce mas dost globoko grlo, kr splaca.
<zdobersek> If you know what he meant ...
<LorD_DDooM> Druga možnost pa je, da popolnoma izklopiš uradni gonilnik in sporbaš zadevo z odprtokodnimi gonilnik (X.org). Tudi to je vprašanje če bo delovalo, ampak če se ti da sprobavat....
<alesh> Ja, ta je na voljo, samo ga raje nisem gor dal, da ne bo kaj zaštrikalo ...
<LorD_DDooM> Ta privzeti gonilnik si uporablajl že med inštalacijo in prvim zagonom
<alesh> Privzet gonilnik je bil ne-vem-kateri, zdaj imam ta Propriety oziroma Dodatni gonilnik vključen ...
<LorD_DDooM> Ehm, ko priklopiš nokio, ti na telefonu pokaže ono opcijo "Mass storage device/PC Suite/Prenos podatkov"?
<alesh> Ja ... čeprav imam nastavljeno, da gre na avtomatsko "PC Suite"
<LorD_DDooM> Iz PC Suite preklopi na Masovni pomnilnik
<alesh> Oo, na to pa sploh nisem pomislil ...
<alesh> Žal ne morem tega tukaj zdaj preizkusiti, ker sem v službi in nimam s sabo kabla za povezat ...
<alesh> Ej, LorD, ful ti hvala za vse!!
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<alesh> :)
<alesh> Ubuntu je zakon! :)
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, Å¡e tole, jaz sicer ne poznam MyUnity programa, ampak za nastavljanje Unity lupine je pomoje bolje uporabljati CCSM - compizconfig-settings-manager
<alesh> Bom Å¡e to poskusil.
<LorD_DDooM> Naložiš ga z ukazom "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" ali v Software Centru. Pred tem bi pa pripročal odstranitev MyUnity, da se ne bi kej tepla med sabo
<LorD_DDooM> S tem toolom si lahko vklopiš mnogo stravi, recimo kompresijo tekstur, da ti bo Unity deloval hitreje na straih grafičnih
<LorD_DDooM> stvari*
<LorD_DDooM> Čeprav ne vem koliko ccsm sedaj pdopira 2D lupino, na začetku vem da lupini nista bili kompatibilni
<njupalo> mi kdo pove kako spremeniti barvo kurzorja v ubuntu 12.04?
<alesh> Hvala. Sem ga naložil ... Me opozarja, da ni za budale ... :)
<alesh> Hvala ti Å¡e enkrat. Zdaj moram pa Å¡ibat nazaj na Å¡iht ... :) Lepo se imej. A.
<sasa84_> zdobersek, zdobersek hejhou elow
<zdobersek> sasa84_, sasa84_ ayou
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ananas: Re: Ktorrent - počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39360/#p39360
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39359/#p39359
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zakaj v tej (^) temi ni linka na ubuntu.si steam grupo?
<zdobersek> ffs ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je link v tej temi https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5686/
<Seniorita> Team Fortress 2 @ Steam za Linux (Stran 1) - Igre - Ubuntu.si forum
<zdobersek> whateba
<zdobersek> whatevah*
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39361/#p39361
<zdobersek> I COMMAND YOU
<CrazyLemon> fan2:             0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +32.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)
<CrazyLemon> APU POWAH
<CrazyLemon> 0 rpm
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> zazenemo TF2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lets run buggy software!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> mhm!
<sterna> gg2.
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jutro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_, večer
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, zihr si počekiru odkod pišm :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ not really
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš kaj.. dejansko mi je 'new girl' bolša komedija kot 'bbt'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kwa ,...
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, nč..še zmer me nis najdu na endomodo :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matek100: Brisanje Ubuntuna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39362/#p39362
<CrazyLemon> ubuntuna
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, bbt?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek big bang theory
<zdobersek> ne gledam.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ni panike..bom že preživel :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, dvomim :>
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2012/12/ciper_raj_za_pranje_denarja.aspx
<Seniorita> Ciper: raj za pranje denarja? - Planet Siol.net
<miha> http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/03/mary-meeker-releases-stunning-data-on-the-state-of-the-internet/
<Seniorita> Mary Meeker releases stunning data on the state of the Internet | VentureBeat
<zdobersek> ahahahaha
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuMqmQnUonQ
<Seniorita> The Ketchup Song (LAS KETCHUP) Official video HQ. - YouTube
<miha> :))
<miha> http://ec.europa.eu/news/employment/121205_sl.htm
<Seniorita> Zaposlitveno jamstvo EU za mlade
<miha> za vas mladino :D
<miha> a to je za kej http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=104887#104887
<Seniorita> FRiSK - festival računalništva in sodobnih komunikacij - G2 Avla - Forumi FERI
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/news/problem_z_vidika_varstva_osebnih_podatkov mah to je čist brezveze. to da zahtevaš dostop do lokacije še nič ne pove. ali rabiš to za (anonimno) iskanje v bližini ali pa snemaš uporabnika, vse je isto "androidno dovoljenje"
<Seniorita> Problem z vidika varstva osebnih podatkov? | Moj mikro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/SHA1-weakness-benefits-password-crackers-1762353.html
<Seniorita> SHA1 weakness benefits password crackers - The H Security: News and Features
<miha> na ##crypto tud SHA256/512 ne marajo za passworde, pravijo, da je nujno ali http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcrypt ali http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrypt
<Seniorita> bcrypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> menda, kolk razumem, ker onemogočata vzporedno razbijanje gesel, grid/cloud
<CrazyLemon> ali pa PBKDF2 /  PBMAC
<miha> no, verjetno narobe razumem, noob
<CrazyLemon> in piše na h-online zakaj je bcrypt bol primeren
<CrazyLemon> Methods such as PBKDF2 or Bcrypt, on the other hand, are designed to require the largest possible amount of resources. In addition, BCrypt crackers are virtually unable to profit from GPUs due to the algorithm's high memory usage; only a few thousand BCrypt hashes per second are typically calculated.
<miha> ok ;)
<miha> thx
<miha> bomo pa skodirali :p
<miha> čeprav, če lahko enkrat do hashev pridejo (sql injection, npr), so tud hujši problemi od passwordov :p
 * miha ne razume čist obsedenosti s temi hahi
<miha> hashi
<CrazyLemon> ne razumeš? ko prideš do enga gesla je velika verjetnost da lahk dostopaš še do drugih stvari
<CrazyLemon> gmail, paypal.. the sky is the limit :)
<miha> ja no, ti ni problem tiste strani :D
<miha> ampak če lahko dobiš hashe, verjetn lahk tudi celo štalo v bazi narediš
<miha> tak da ne vem no :p
<Grumpek> to ni pravilo :)
<miha> :)
<Grumpek> hash je relativno lahko ukrast... po bazi stalo nardit pa ni tolk trivialno
<miha> ne vem no. jst bi mislil, da je DELETE ali UPDATE lažje narest, kot dobit uporabn izpis iz SELECT? ;)
<miha> razloži prosim :p
<Grumpek> ja sam, ni nujno da lahko delas direktno delete ali update
<Grumpek> kot prvo, je zascita pred "pisanjem" v bazo z userja, ki lahko bere
<Grumpek> se pravi rabis nov mehanizem, ki je en nivo nizje in ti dela check, kaj bo sploh zapisal v bazo in kdo to posilja
<Grumpek> kot drugo pa lahko naredis, da se v bazo samo dodaja in nic spremenija oz brise
<miha> no ja. lahko. ampak se mi zdi, da velik web aplikacij ne dela tak :)
<Grumpek> 99% jih ne dela tako
<miha> :))
<Grumpek> sam teh 99% ni bitnih :)
<Grumpek> tut ce kdo pofura bazo, jebat ga, 2 dni off pa backup
<miha> mhm
<Grumpek> nihce ne bo umrl zarad tega... tisti 1% ki je kriticen, pa ma tako
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8327864/Jan%C5%A1a-Na-nekaterih-fakultetah-pozivajo-k-revoluciji/
<Seniorita> Janša: Na nekaterih fakultetah pozivajo k revoluciji - Finance.si
<Grumpek> ti dam ti dam ti dam in pripravim pusko :)
<Grumpek> aja ni taka revolucija :)
<miha> Å¡e ne
<Grumpek> ko bo prvi strel sprozen, ne bo poti nazaj
 * miha je sam vesel, da smo v NATO. nemška vojaška policija zna rest narest tud na kosovu :D
<miha> red
<Grumpek> sam nemska vojaska policija ne sme delat reda v slo :)
<miha> lahko, če slovenska vlada zaprosi za pomoč NATO :D
<Grumpek> ga ne sme
<miha> ne?
<Grumpek> po pravu ne sme vojska posredovat proti drzavljanom
<Grumpek> niti nasa niti nato
<miha> lahko, če so zarad protestov izredne razmere
<Grumpek> ne sme
<miha> lahko :)
<Grumpek> ne sme
<Grumpek> tisti trenutek ko vojska vstopi na prizorisce je drzavni vojaski udar
<Grumpek> in konec lustnega
<Grumpek> takrat mitraljezi pojejo :)
<miha> eh, ko v ameriki črnci razbijajo, pride nacionalna garda pa je
<Grumpek> in drzavljanska vojna
<miha> zakaj smo evropejci tak čudni
<Grumpek> mi nismo amerika :D
<Grumpek> in nacionalna garda je kot nasa civilna zascita
<miha> ne
<Grumpek> ja pa je
<Grumpek> :)
<miha> nacionalna garda je kot TO
<Grumpek> sej nasa civilna zascita je enako
<miha> ni
<Grumpek> kr je :)
<Grumpek> na vsaki izpostavi majo cel kup kalasov za primer agresije na slovenijo
<Grumpek> da formirajo TO
<Grumpek> pomagajo pri naravnih nesrecah
<Grumpek> etc... iste naloge kot nacionalna garda v zda
<miha> ni isto. nacionalna garda je prava vojska. civilna zaščita so pa upokojeni gasilci :D
<Grumpek> o lol :)
<Grumpek> kake ti mas :D
<miha> kake :)
<miha> kako bo en, ki se ukvarja s poplavami, delal red
<miha> to je smešno
<Grumpek> res da je civilna zascita ratala malo lena v slo, sam to so njene naloge
<Grumpek> in v njej niso samo upokojenci
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> vcasih je tut civilna zascita bla vojska... so cuval rezervoarje in skladisca
<Grumpek> etc
<Grumpek> sam to se v jugi
<miha> takrat je bla TO.
<miha> nacionalna garda. pol smo iz TO  naredl vojsko.
<Grumpek> ah ja, iz TO pa civilno zascito
<Grumpek> imena so se menjala to pa je vse
<Grumpek> naloge pa so ostale enake
<Grumpek> sicer pa, zaka bi te prepriceval... pejt v civilno zascito pa bos vidu :)
<Grumpek> pa po moznosti eno tako, ki ni cist polenjena
<Grumpek> mogoce bos prvic v zivljenju pucal M70 :D
<miha> :)
<miha> v mariboru bi rabl par Apachijev pa ne bi dolgo razbijal :)
<Grumpek> kaj bos pa s helikopterjem nardil ?
<miha> kaj misliš?
<Grumpek> zraketiral mesto ?
<miha> ma tud zelo natančen mitraljez, s kamero. lahk s par kilometrov izbereš posamezne huligane?
<Grumpek> aha :)
<Grumpek> se 1x... ce to nardis si fertik :D
<miha> :)
<miha> mhm
<Grumpek> v mariboru ni mala vojasnica
<Grumpek> ko bi folk prevzel kontrolo nad tistim skladiscem bi apaciji tut veselo dol padal
<miha> ne vem če. apache ima dobro elektroniko, ravno za take namene je narejen.
<Grumpek> apache mora tut 1x pristat
<miha> mhm
<Grumpek> in proti rolanu tut nima velik sans
<Grumpek> sploh pa nima sans proti 20mm topovom
<miha> no ja, pravilna uporaba je, da se apache dvigne iza hriba, opravi svoje in izgine :)
<miha> saj pa vidiš, da v afganistanu ni problema, pa so tam mal bolj odločni uporniki
<Grumpek> pravilna ze, sam malo sanjas :)
<miha> ma hecam se
<Grumpek> 1. boris se proti lastnemu folku, 2. boris se proti vojakom, ki so na strani ljudstva :)
<Grumpek> verjem, da nimas sans :D
<miha> jah. saj. ma, lej.. kar naj protestirajo, razbijajo. kaj bodo dosegli? da bodo izvoljeno oblast zamenjal s krvoločnimi skrajneži? ma super
<miha> slovenski talibani iz avtonomnih con :)
<Grumpek> malo prevec crno belo jemles
<Grumpek> ko so mirno protestiral, so jih policaji nalamal in zaplinil
<Grumpek> njih in otroke
<miha> niso mirno protestiral
<Grumpek> to pomeni vojno
<Grumpek> vse so zlamal, tut tiste, ki so samo tam stali
<Grumpek> nic pocel
<miha> seveda, glih treba ti je zravn stat, ko idioti mečejo kocke v policaje
<miha> če stojiš zraven, si sokriv
<Grumpek> ja sej, crno belo gledanje
<miha> :)
<sasa84> hej hou
<Grumpek> in zdej spet glej crno belo... pozgali bodo mesto
<Grumpek> in zagotovo ga bodo
<sasa84> pr nas parkljni okol hodjo, ful jih je slišat... :( miklavža pa še ni blo k nam :\
<sasa84> miha, a mejbi nism bla pridna letos? :(
<Grumpek> nisi pridna
<miha> sasa84: s Å¡ibo po riti
<sterna> za policiste ki krotijo mnozice niti institut minimalne sile ne velja
<sterna> ampak morajo delat skrajno skrbno
<sterna> to pomeni, da sme policist fizicno silo uporabit samo nad tistim, ki ogroza njega direktno
<Grumpek> jaz pravim, policaji ne bote nori in se umaknite... za tistih 600e na mesec ni vredno glave tja nosit in tvegat kak metek, zato da bojo uni klinci se naprej lahka kradli :)
<sterna> lahko pa seveda odvedejo vsakogar, ki ne uposteva navodil uradne osebe
<sterna> tega policisti ne morejo
<sterna> oni so tam lih tolk da varujejo protestnike kot so tam da varujejo vse ostalo
<sterna> in ce protestniki krsijo zakon, jih policisti morajo ustavit
<Grumpek> sej pravim, pac ni policistov tam
<sterna> seveda protestni shod ni krsenje zakona.
<sasa84> jst pravm, d ma folk itak pravico da protestira... hkrat ma pa tud država (policija) pravico, da tiste, k razbijajo in ogrožajo druge...da jih pa pač zadrži
<sasa84> ni 2x za rečt, da je tistih par deset kakšen najel... da bi protesti slabo izpadl
<Grumpek> ja ma, nima pa pravice metat solzilc na otroke, pretepat nakljucne mimoidoce in se znasat nad posamezniki
<Grumpek> in v mariboru je folk vrnal policajem (drzavi) za uno zadnje zaplinjanje
<Grumpek> ker folk je mel gas maske sabo :)
<sasa84> mislm...gre se za to, da ma tud policija svoje (omejene) pristojnosti
<Grumpek> sasa ti nisi se vdihnala solzilca ane ? :)
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/srbska-starleta-zna-pogreti.html menjam zokija...
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Srbska starleta zna pogreti
<sasa84> tud vojak te ne more kr ustrelt...če so pa kšne izredne razmere za državo in če je določen tko in tko, pa te lohk tud ustrel... in lohk se prtožš na tramvaj komando
<sasa84> Grumpek, vidla sem od bliz zdevo...da pa bi imela bližnje "srečanje" z njo pa ne :P
<Grumpek> ja sam ti nisi se vdihnala solzilca ane :) naj ti orisem obcutek... je nekako tako, kot bi te nekdo porinal v neko brezzracno stanje... ko hlastas za luftom, pa ga ni... in zraven ti zge cel obraz, topi te... in tisti moment je celo misel narezanje samega sebe cisto sprejemljiva
<Grumpek> ker ta policijski solzivec ni sprej
<Grumpek> to je vojaski kemicni plin
<Grumpek> aka bojni strup
<sasa84> sicer pa... kwa vlačjo starši otroke na take zadeve
<sasa84> zgleda tko kt uni idioti, k so protestiral prot druž. zakoniku z mulčki v vozičkih
<Grumpek> v prvi svetovni so ga uporabljali kot bojni strup, da so prisilil folk, da je dal maske dol, ker usnjene maske niso dihtale pred njim... zadi pa je semperit priletel
<Grumpek> tak da ja... juher pa pristojnosti
<miha> red mora bit
<Grumpek> ja sej... np... sam ne jokat, ko se bodo ti "izgredi" spremenili v kaj vec
<sasa84> Grumpek, sam če folk uničuje lastnino in je ogrožena varnost drugih ljudi (recimo če mečejo granitne kocke...), se mi zdi d more policija posredovat
<Grumpek> more... sam ne pa da zaradi 20tih huliganov zaplini cel trg
<Grumpek> oprosti samo to je zame prekomerna sila
<Grumpek> blo jih je ko rusov... lahko bi se sprehodli po une huligane... sam neee, dejmo zaplinit vse po rizi
<sasa84> nisem bla tam, tko da težko komentiram situacijo... upam, da je policija prej folk opozorila, d ase pač "razkadijo"
<Grumpek> ja seveda je... s solzilcem
<Grumpek> enga snemalca tam, ki je snemal so zlamal ko prasca
<Grumpek> trije komadi
<Grumpek> bum po siromaku
<Grumpek> in temu pravite samoobramba ?
<Grumpek> delanje reda ?
<Grumpek> no mamo zgleda razlicne poglede kaj je red in samoobramba
<sasa84> men je v celotni štoriji najbl zanimiv, da so takrat vsi pi* k je kresalka kupila top...zdej ga pa janša rab :D
<Grumpek> topov je v slo koker ces
<Grumpek> vsaka gasilska cisterna ga ma
<Grumpek> in to 3x mocnejse kot pa so tile
<sasa84> jaz bi unih 20 poslala na kakšno delovno brigado :) bi vidl hudiča :)
<Grumpek> ni to fora... fora je, da za par komadov huliganov rabis prijeme kot je pretepanje, solzivec in vodni topovi
<sasa84> Grumpek, kokr sem vidla po slikah... verjetno je ona kupila pač "avto" opremljen s tem topom al kako?
<Grumpek> ja pac plavo pofarban oklepnik
<Grumpek> sam pazi... ta zadeva nima rezervoarja
<Grumpek> rabi hidrant
<Grumpek> se pravi presekas ror do hidranta pa ni vode
<Grumpek> zato je butast nakup :)
<sasa84> kok kubikov pa ma gasilski avto zaloge?
<Grumpek> 5
<Grumpek> pa 25 barov na topu
<sasa84> avto.. kamion oz karkol :)
<Grumpek> 25 barov poskoduje steno, ne pa cloveka :)
<miha> pa Å¡e pena pomaga...
<sterna> a dej no Grumpek halo
<Grumpek> sam ni to potrebno no... pizda unih 20 komadov bi moglo obvladat 5 policajev :/
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/sest-izgrednikov-pred-preiskovalnega-sodnika/297396
<Seniorita> Å est izgrednikov pred preiskovalnega sodnika :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> Grumpek, si predstavljaš naju z miha da vodva policijo? nastradajo vsi po vrsti :P
<sterna> mi smo pse treniral v solzivcu pa to kar ti razlagas mors bit pa res huda princeska
<sterna> da tko dozivlas
<sasa84> sterna, LOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84> huda princeska :D pa kje ti to pobiraš :D
<sterna> no pardon
<Grumpek> nic cudnega da te ma pes tolk rad :)
<sterna> kraljicna na zrnu graha
<sterna> pes mora znat delat
<Grumpek> in ti si odrasel (vsaj mislim), kaj pa pravis na une otroke tam ?
<sterna> v pogojih ko se ga uporablja
<Grumpek> aha policaj torej :)
<Grumpek> s psom :D
<sterna> ja pravim da je narobe da so uporabili taka sredstva
<sasa84> Grumpek, pa kaj vozjo otroke na proteste?
<sterna> nah, nism policaj
<sterna> nic ni narobe ce otroke peljes na proteste
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1654-1: CUPS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1654-1/
<Grumpek> seveda ni narobe
<Grumpek> sej se ne bodo tepl
<sterna> do tega mas vso pravico in tudi nisi odgovoren, ce policija uporablja prisilna sredstva
<Grumpek> vsaj namena niso mel
<sterna> zoper otroke
<sterna> policija je odgovorna
<sterna> in nekdo mora biti kaznovan
<sterna> ce se je nepravilno uporabilo taka sredstva
<sasa84> mislm...sej ne zarad policije... zadeva je že tko lohk nevarna, če se začne kej prerivat pa tko
<sterna> Grumpek: jsm samo dog nerd, nimam nic s policijo
<ans> whereis matija
<sterna> Grumpek: sem pa od policaja kupu enga psa, to pa
<ans> aaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> dog nerd :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1653-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1653-1/
<Grumpek> in kje si dobu ta solzivec ?
<sasa84> sterna, kakšno pasmo maš? nem. ovčarja?
<Grumpek> ker bi ga jaz tut mel :)
<sterna> nisem ga dobu
<sterna> mesanca med malinoisom pa nemskim ovcarjem
<ans> met
<sterna> Grumpek: nafilajo ga v eno skladisce
<sterna> potem mora pa pes not iskat markerja in ga drzat za roko medtem ko on spreja
<Grumpek> spreja ?
<sterna> najprej po glavi, potem pa se v nos
<Grumpek> kaj spreja ?
<sterna> ne vem tist k majo za pasom
<Grumpek> omg :)
<sterna> ampak pac celo skladisce je nafilano s solzivcem
<Grumpek> tisto je pepper sprej
<sterna> pa marker ma gasmasko
<Grumpek> nula od nule
<sterna> a?
<sterna> you misunderstand.
<sterna> _v skladisce napolnjeno s plinom se poslje psa_
<Grumpek> solzivc je prasica :) in na cloveka deluje drugace kot na zivali
<sterna> ce brez ukaza pride ven, pade.
<sterna> ne, to ni res
<sterna> na pse deluje precej huje kot na ljudi
<sterna> ker je pasja sluznica bistveno bolj obcutljiva
<Grumpek> ok mozno, deluje pa drugace... pri ljudeh lahko povzroca smrt
<sterna> pa pes ne more dolgo delat v plinu ker ne more odvajat toplote
<sterna> ja, pri psih tudi
<Grumpek> in ti posles pridnega psa v to sranje ?
<Grumpek> ok :) weird
<sterna> halo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1654-1: CUPS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1654-1/
<sterna> weird bi blo ce bi psa poslal delat v tako okolje ko gre zares
<sterna> ne da bi ga prej naucil tega
<sterna> in pripravil na take pogoje
<Grumpek> sam ti ga ne posiljas delat v tako okolje ane
<sterna> seveda ne
<sterna> zdaj ze dolgo ni bilo nobenega hudega potresa
<Grumpek> zakaj pa ga pol treniras za tako okolje ? :)
<Grumpek> da mas sobo nafilano s solzilcem ?
<Grumpek> ker solzilc ni naravna stvar... je bojni plin
<Grumpek> se pravi psa treniras v pogojih bojevanja
<Grumpek> ne resevanja
<sasa84> sterna, a si reševalec?
<sterna> ne vec, ker nimam vec casa
<sterna> sem bil
<sterna> s stricom sva delala
<sterna> on je sel v turcijo 99
<sterna> pes se je cist razstelal, dokler sem to resno delal sem 4 ure na dan porabil za psa
<sterna> pol smo pa otroke nardil
<sasa84> ujej
<sterna> njih pa ne posiljamo v solzivc
<sterna> za zdaj.
<sasa84> sam je pa tko...pes more bit streniran za take stvari
<sasa84> sterna, LOL
<sterna> ja ne sme se bat
<sasa84> itak... na vse more bit navajen
<Grumpek> ja ok, mogoce sem cudn... sam dim pa prah se ustvarja drugace kot pa s solzilcem
<sasa84> tak pes je tud dragocen pol
<sterna> kasn dim pa prah
<sterna> pes mora znat delat tut ce je solzivec
<Grumpek> ja no... ce rabis pri potresu solzivec :)
<Grumpek> pol pa kr.... mogoce ti hoce kdo ukrast sendvic
<sterna> ja pac program je no
<sterna> kjer psa pripravis na vse zive elemente ki jih lahko v zivljenju sreca
<sterna> tut s helikopterjem se ga vozi
<Grumpek> :D
<sterna> pa ne zato ker bi psi radi to poceli
<sterna> ampak da jih ni strah kadar gre za res
<sasa84> sterna, sicer bedasto vprašanje, ampak... kok "stane" tak izurjen pes? a je 20k dost?
<sasa84> kolegica je 1x dobila psa, k je bil namenjen delu z gluhimi...in je blo nevem kok tisoč €
<sterna> sasa84: huh, pojma nimam, resevalnih se ponavadi itak ne prodaja
<sterna> pa vodniki so drazji
<sterna> resevalni v resnici kr pogosto storijo smrt ozirom
<sterna> a
<sterna> se jim kej zgodi
<sterna> mislm pogosto
<sterna> pac ene tok k ljudje resevalci
<sterna> nc, morm vecerjo zrihtat frocam
<sterna> bbl
<sterna> vsak piksno solzivca i guess
<sterna> da se mal utrdita :)
<sasa84> ja sej... pa drugač se isto trenira pse in za potrese in npr. za plazove?
<sasa84> sterna, LOL :)
<sasa84> te bo Grumpek prjavu CSD :P
<Grumpek> ja zanima me kje dobi piksne solzilca :)
<Grumpek> ker kupit se jih ne da v prosti prodaji
<miha> lahk pa kupiš koncentriran čili, čist dost
<Grumpek> ne kapiras... solzivec NI enako kot pepper spray
<Grumpek> solzivec je plin... ne tekocina
<miha> mhm
<Grumpek> pepper sprey je za zajebancijo
<Grumpek> pa sinuse spucat
<Grumpek> tale kurac pa je dosti bolj svinjski
<sasa84> Grumpek, kok si pa ti nabasu na solzivc?
<Grumpek> kolegi policaji :)
<Grumpek> zajebancija
<Grumpek> sprozena piksna
<Grumpek> nuf said
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/za-milijone-se-bo-jankovic-obrisal-pod-nosom :D
<Seniorita> Za milijone se bo Janković obrisal pod nosom | Slovenskenovice.si
<sasa84> Grumpek, :\
<Grumpek> mja jebat ga :)
<sasa84> ti ne privoščim...
<Grumpek> nobenmu ne privoscim
<Grumpek> ni fajn
<Grumpek> sploh ko kaslas pa smrkas pa kihas pa vse te pece se 2 dni
<sasa84> to bo zdej bedna primerjava... ampak že kakšna čebula je obupna za rezat in tuliš zraven kot mamce ob španskih limonadah :))
<Grumpek> no zdej pa to dej na faktor 500
<Grumpek> pa mas neki podobnega
<sasa84> Grumpek, to ej pol ogromno čebule...golaž varianta .)))
<Grumpek> 15 litrov najmanj :P
<sasa84> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Brisanje Ubuntuna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39363/#p39363
<Grumpek> o lol
<miha> ubuntu trojanc
<Grumpek> kje ?
<miha> ja na njegovih winsih
<Grumpek> aja :)
<Grumpek> ma nevem zaka taki noobi sploh grejo dirat real men OSe :P
<sasa84> Grumpek, a pod "men" (ljudje) spadam tud jst? :P
<Grumpek> ka pa vem.... ubuntu je vsako verzijo bolj zenski ;)
<sasa84> ^^
<sterna> sasa84: ne lavinski majo druge vaje
<sterna> sam itak je velik psov k majo oboje
<sasa84> sterna, ok...Å¡tekam
<sterna> pa velik vaj je podobnih al pa se jih dela na istem poligonu
<sterna> pa vecina resevalcev ne dela obrambe
<sterna> mi smo pa sli, ker je pes zlo rad to pocel
<sasa84> obrambe?
<sterna> ja pac te vaje se recejo obramba
<sterna> k mora pes na ukaz cloveka za roko prjet pa drzat
<sterna> pol pa spustit na ukaz
<sterna> razmere se pa pac ful spreminjajo
<sterna> vaja je vec al manj ves cas ista
<sterna> polcijski majo pol se neke te vaje z nagobcnikom
<sterna> tega mi nismo delal
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzhund
<Seniorita> Schutzhund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> to je osnovn izpit, k mas sledenje, ubogljivost, obramba
<sasa84> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ea/Beaucerons.jpg/504px-Beaucerons.jpg to je pa men luštn kuža sterna
<sasa84> mela sem labradorca 13,5 let... ta mi je pa tud luškan :)
<sterna> mhm, ma en sosed tle
<sasa84> jaz mam rada velke pse... sej veš, da vsaj zgleda kt pes :)
<sterna> men je vseen, tega je suni izbrala
<sasa84> jaz sem zdej 2 let brez... in mislm, d bo kr tko ostal
<sasa84> na nek način nam mucka (zdej ma ene 5 mes.) nadomešča psa... podi pse in mačke z našga dvorišča, mečemo kepe in leti z anjimi ... :P
<sasa84> naša greta je en tak mali kužek :)))
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/zivacaro.jpg
<sterna> aja mack mamo pa ful
<sasa84> oo, lepa psetina :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziva-spi-piko-pa-ne.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/doli.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/maca-doli.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/save_me_from_my_savior.jpg
<sterna> mislm da mamo zdej 4
<sterna> ena je pozim umrla k je bla ze 18 stara
<sterna> dve smo oddal
<sasa84> doli je naši greti podobna :)
<sasa84> naša je mal podobna tistim whiskas mucam
<sterna> nc, zobe umit pamzom
<sterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> moja je pa podobna puss in boots
<CrazyLemon> sam da je bela
<CrazyLemon> in da nima meča
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :D
<sasa84> kok ji je ime?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mačka
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQpBXtieBEg glej te pse... kwa so oni pojedl...zihr kšne steroide :D
<Seniorita> Biggest Dog in the World　5 - YouTube
<sasa84> una slika na 1.28 je zanimiva :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mucki si dal ime mačka? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..s tem sem hotu povedat da nima imena :D
<zdobersek> da je od soseda.
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu neki takega ja
<dz0ny> cel fb tole rata (:
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ti maš kšno mucko/kužata=
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> a si nora..v babnem polju met muco/psa.. čez zimo zihr zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spet tf2 update
<dz0ny> mamo psico in muco, psica je hišna, muca pa zraven kurilnice spi :) oboje crtlano...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja, zdej bi dejansko kaj porihtal že lahko
<sasa84_> Sem sla ma cik pa da me ne bo crazy pogresal in sem se logirala :-P
<sterna> sej bi reku da kajenje v nosecnosti skoduje razvoju otroka
<CrazyLemon> *rolleyes*
<sterna> sam ce si zenska pol to ni tok smesn.
<sterna> sodelovcom pa skos to omenjam.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja bi bil že čas :)
<sterna> also http://dailypicksandflicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Smoking-can-reveal-hidden-laser-traps.jpg
<sasa84_> Sej ce kadis ti recejo d mors ene 2-3 na dan tud v nosecnosti
<sasa84_> Drugac je prehud sok za plod in lahko umre:-(
<CrazyLemon> normalno..sej tko je k se drogiraš
<CrazyLemon> mumilarji wannabe
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> David sej k bova midva mela bom ze nehala:-P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ bigwejl ni kle.. tko da ga najprej pingaj.. pa upaj da žena ni za računalnikom
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> Lol:-D
<sasa84_> Bigi ma zdej vsak dan end-the-world komade:-P
<sasa84> evo me :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: boš kaj igral?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prečekiraj screenshot na steamu
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> in to ni edina mapa taka :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa novi gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bom vidu
<CrazyLemon> delajo že
<CrazyLemon> sam bom vidu če se pojavijo tisti 100%CPU trenutki
<CrazyLemon> ko zmrzne vse skupaj :)
<CrazyLemon>  dz0ny kako odpiram vrata?
<CrazyLemon> al kako pritisnem na switch? :)
<dz0ny> a? ne moreš samodejno vse
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu en switch
<dz0ny> če se ne odprejo potem so fejk :)
<CrazyLemon> ki odpre skrivna vrata
<dz0ny> where
<CrazyLemon> v eni mapi :D
<dz0ny> ja razumem to v kateri mapi
<CrazyLemon> če bi vedu bi ti povedal :)
<CrazyLemon> tista na plaži ki je
<CrazyLemon> kjer je pesek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lakeside
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poglej screenshote
<CrazyLemon> sem dodal dve slikci
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vidu
<dz0ny> btw beta11 rocks
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny right :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej ti men povej a so pri tebi tudi mape fcked up?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1655-1: LibTIFF vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1655-1/
<sasa84> dragi moji...šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte, ti CrazyLemon Å¡e posebej
<sterna> lahko noc
<sasa84> noč ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne čisto igralno je sedaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj za vraga pol so pri meni mape fcked up
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a igraš training ali online?
<dz0ny> APU power
<dz0ny> Grumpek na macu si?
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> why :)
<dz0ny> nisem vedel da je ubunut kanal tako kul :)
<Grumpek> lol ? zaka pa to ?
<Grumpek> aja ker mac user pride gor od cajta do cajta ? :)
<sterna> kangler vam je odstopu
<Grumpek> a res ?
<Grumpek> nice
<sterna> me zanima ce ga boste ponovno izvolil :)
<Grumpek> bomo vidli ali ga bodo
<sterna> a ti nis MOM
<Grumpek> ne
<dz0ny> Grumpek: mhm :)
<sterna> ok
<Grumpek> sterna: jaz nimam nic z kanglerjem... edino kar obsojam je ravnanje policije takrat
<sterna> no to tut js
<Grumpek> dz0ny: nc bat... nimam maca ;) hackintosha mam :D
<dz0ny> sej nimam nic proti osx,macu. samo zanimivo mi je bilo
<Grumpek> drugace pa sem v preteklosti zagovarjal ubuntu
<dz0ny> wow slovenija ponoči http://screencloud.net/v/CQPc sat
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 00:35:59
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-06
<sterna> well
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20614593
<Seniorita> BBC News - Driving school for dogs in New Zealand
<sterna> en loh grumpeku pokaze to.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1656-1: Libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1656-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> tokrat je že dolgo jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak moram nazaj dol
<lynxlynxlynx> albanščina :s
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek, pokonci mladi fant!
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/6/3734948/star-trek-into-darkness-trailer novi star trek se dogaja na zemlji
<Seniorita> 'Star Trek Into Darkness' trailer finally hits the web | The Verge
 * dz0ny tega pa res nisem pričakoval
<zdobersek> sasa84, 5:45
<zdobersek> ne men 'jutro'! :>
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker je že 'dan'!
<CrazyLemon> As part of this ongoing effort, we’ve just released updated maps for 10 countries and regions in Europe: Andorra, Bulgaria, Estonia, Gibraltar, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Slovakia, Slovenia and Spain.
<CrazyLemon> ole!
<dz0ny> ಠ_ರೃ
<dz0ny> google maps?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> lol Osnovno Å¡olo so nam kar zbrisal
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj so naredili iz Star Treka, bes jih plentaj! :S
<dz0ny> haha http://i.imgur.com/0pgrU.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Brisanje Ubuntuna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39364/#p39364
<dz0ny> lol a lahko vsaj kdo popravi naslov
<CrazyLemon> ne..ubun tuna zveni kul
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> da ne bo potem, a si franček al Ubuntuna
<dz0ny> vse za android devs http://www.theultimateandroidlibrary.com/
<Seniorita> The Ultimate Android Library
<sasa84> ubuntuna je zakon
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dan!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si se dns spet fural po avtocesti in vžgal endomondo in naštimal npr. na kajak? :P
 * dz0ny rant on
<dz0ny> android is just wierd, v appu mi dela custom textview, v widgetu ne ehh
 * dz0ny rant off
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39365/#p39365
<zdobersek> ko bi bli vsi ranti tko kratki ... :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Brisanje Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39366/#p39366
<dz0ny> zdobersek: se bom v prihodnje vzdržal...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39367/#p39367
<sasa84> miške, živeli..šibam v lj :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1657-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1657-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1656-1: Libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1656-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1657-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1657-1/
<alesh> Imam eno težavo: ko zaženem Ubuntu, me ne vrže v prijavno okno, ampak je ekran črn in hoče login in password ... Zdaj sem v "previous version of ubuntu" ... Zdi se mi, da sem zjutraj naložil neke updejte ... Na pomoč! :)
<sasa84> Juhuuu
<sasa84> Zdobersek pijem kofe in mislm nareB-)
<alesh> Skratka, ne zažene se tako kot bi se moral ... razen zdaj, ko sem v prejšnji verziji ...
<sasa84> Ubuntu?
<alesh> Jap.
<sasa84> Zdj mas 12.04?
<alesh> 12.04.1
<alesh> Al ne vem ... :)
<sasa84> Kaj pa live 12.10?
<alesh> Tega nimam.
<alesh> Ziher so tisti ubdejti nekaj zjebali ...
<sasa84> Ti bi rad 12.10 ak kaj?
<alesh> Ne, ne ...
<alesh> Aja, si prišel za mano gor ...
 * sasa84 punca
<CrazyLemon> laže!
<sasa84> Lol ;-)
<alesh> Punca, fant ... Saj je vseeno. :) Torej: namesto, da bi se Ubuntu normalno zagnal do namizja, je ekran črn, vpisati moram login in potem password ... potem pa zaž
<alesh> zažene verjetno terminal ali kaj ... ne vem ...
<CrazyLemon> alesh a ekran zgleda kot terminal ? :)
<alesh> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..ja
<CrazyLemon> amm.. a si zdaj prek tega gor?
<CrazyLemon> in danes so bili updejti ja..ampak kot sem videl so bili samo za cups - printanje
<alesh> Ne. Tam sem izbral v meniju - imam še visto, tako da vedno izberem, kaj naj zažene - "prevoius version of linux" in sem ta prvega izbral potem
<sasa84> Men je vse normaln updejtal
<CrazyLemon> torej si zdaj v ubuntuju ali visti?
<alesh> V Ubuntuju.
<sasa84> Kolkrat si ga pa zagnal do zdej?
<alesh> Am ... Odkar je tisti črn ekran bil prvič?
<alesh> Od takrat ... že ene parkrat :))
<sasa84> Mhm
<CrazyLemon> alesh 'uname -r' in 'dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii'
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj na pastebin.com
<sasa84> A si kej brklal okol login screena?
<CrazyLemon> in nato prilepi link
<alesh> ne, ne, nisem ...
<CrazyLemon> pa brez ' ' vpiši ukaze v terminal
<sasa84> Zdj pa poslus crazy limun:-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upam da ti telefon crkne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alesh> uname -r' in 'dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii      --- to naj vpišem v terminal
<alesh> ?
<CrazyLemon> alesh to sta dva ukaza
<CrazyLemon> uname -r
<CrazyLemon> in
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii
<CrazyLemon> vsak bo nekaj izpisal
<alesh> LOL :))) okejj
<sasa84> Crazy zleht si :-(
<alesh> http://pastebin.com/SygyFiPU
<Seniorita> 3.2.0-33-generic-pae    ii  linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae       3.2.0-29.46   - Pastebin.com
<sasa84> Zdj pa sibam na fax:-) ajd
<alesh> lp :)
<CrazyLemon> alesh mm.. če se prav spomnem si ti neki inštaliral gonilnik za grafično ne?
<alesh> :)) Ja.
<CrazyLemon> alesh pa je potem ubuntu normalno delal?
<alesh> Torej ... Včeraj sem potem probal dat gor tisto "beta" verzijo, a je javil, da je pri instalaciji prišlo do napake ... Zato sem potem imel vklopljeno prejšnjo verzijo.
<alesh> Je ...
<CrazyLemon> torej kot vidim se je kernel posodobil 1.12
<CrazyLemon> tko da js bi na tvojem mestu poskusil še enkrat namestit gonilnik za grafično
<alesh> Aha ... A to zdaj kar tukaj odprem "Dodatni gonilniki" ... ?
<CrazyLemon> alesh dvomim da bo to namestilo v novo jedro..ampak v trenutno ki ga uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj sem še kaj ti izpiše ukaz
<CrazyLemon> dkms status
<alesh> nvidia-173, 173.14.35, 3.2.0-33-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-173, 173.14.35, 3.2.0-34-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-173-updates, 173.14.35, 3.2.0-33-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-173-updates, 173.14.35, 3.2.0-34-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-current, 295.40, 3.2.0-33-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-current, 295.40, 3.2.0-34-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-current-updates, 304.43, 3.2.0-33-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-current-updates, 304.43, 3.2.0-34-generic-pae, i686: installed
<alesh> nvidia-experimental-304, 304.48, 3.2.0-34-generic-pae, i686: installed
<CrazyLemon> u madona :)
<CrazyLemon> ti imaš čisto vse gonilnike gor nameščene
<alesh> :))) Sem mislil, da ko daš gor novega, se stari zbriše ... :)))
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<alesh> Pri tistem tazadnjem "experimental" je neke napisalo ,da je prišlo do napake bla-bla-bla ...
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ga je vseeno namestilo
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental-304
<CrazyLemon> to bo odstranilo tega experimental
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa js ne vem kateri je trenutno delujoči oziroma najbolj primeren
<CrazyLemon> A JE KDO TUKAJ Z NVIDIA KARTICO?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alesh> Ekola ... je odstranjen.
<alesh> Naj ponovno zaženem računalnik?
<CrazyLemon> alesh zdaj lahko spet probaš rebootat in normalno zagnat ubuntu
<alesh> Okej. Hvala.
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo delalo pa spet uporabiš previous version
<alesh> Pridem nazaj ... :)
<alesh> Ekola, nazaj ... Zdaj dela tako kot mora!
<CrazyLemon> alesh kul.. sam po mojem mnenju vseeno imaš še vedno preveč gonilnikov nameščenih :)
<alesh> :) Ful ti hvala, CrazyLemon, res!!
<alesh> Hm, kako pa odstranim še tiste prejšnje ... ?
<CrazyLemon> alesh odstraniš jih zlahka
<CrazyLemon> problem je ne odstranit tistega ki je najbolj primeren
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alesh> :)
<alesh> Ampak tega pa ne vemo ... Važno, da dela. Fju, sem se
<CrazyLemon> alesh še to mi povej kaj ti izpiše lspci -k | grep 'VGA \| nvidia
<alesh> že ustrašil, da bo vse crknlo ...
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> za nvidio gre Å¡e '
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon>  lspci -k | grep 'VGA \| nvidia'
<CrazyLemon> tako
<alesh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<alesh> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<alesh> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_173_updates, nvidia_current_updates, nvidia_173, nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ne pove nič pametnega :) pve pa da imaš preveč teh gonilnikov
<alesh> :)) Jaz sem pač enga za drugim nalagal ...
<CrazyLemon> sej vidim ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisem vedel da obstaja nvidiafb :D
<alesh> Hehe :)
<alesh> Veš, zakaj sem to delal: Unity imam v 2D načinu, mislil pa sem, da moram da pravi gonilnik, pa bo 3D
<alesh> Potem sem pa kar vse preizkusil ... Še enega preveč, da se malo sesulo potem očitno.
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je tko..samo ne vedno :) še posebej če imaš starejšo kartico
<CrazyLemon> in http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity     tukaj imaš odgovor zakaj ne moreš
<Seniorita> 11.04 - Geforce Go 7300/7400 blacklisted, can I still run Unity? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tudi sam lahko probaš če ti se igra :D
<alesh> Ne, ne, raje ne, ker potem bo ziher kaj, česar spet ne bom znal ... Potem bom pa spet tu gor visel in težil ... :))
<CrazyLemon> alesh če ne dela je vse kar moraš naredit to
<CrazyLemon> da ko dobiš tisti črn ekran z login
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš svoje uporabniško ime in geslo
<CrazyLemon> in narediš kot piše na povezavi
<CrazyLemon> sudo nano /etc/environment
<CrazyLemon> in zbrišeš tisto kar si dodal
<CrazyLemon> shraniš in zapreš
<CrazyLemon> ter rebootaš :)
<alesh> Okej ... Vseeno raje ne. Me je nekdo že včeraj opozoril, da imam računalnik bolj slab in da bo vse skupaj delalo počasneje, posebnega grafičnega preboja pa tudi ne bo ...
<CrazyLemon> res je..ampak če ti bo kdaj dolgčas ... :>
<alesh> Hehe, okej :))
<alesh> Bom potem zvečer še malo posurfal, kateri driver je smiselno imeti in ostale pobrišem ...
<CrazyLemon> alesh sej vse se da ponovno namestit..tudi če ga zbrišeš :)
<CrazyLemon> +napačnega
<alesh> :) A se da to brisat kje drugje kot v terminalu?
<alesh> Z ukazi, ki jih ne razumem ... :)
<CrazyLemon> alesh programsko središče :)
<CrazyLemon> alesh ukazi so pa ja simple
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install neko-ime-paketa
<CrazyLemon> pa sudo apt-get remove neko-ime-paketa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alesh> No, jaz ne razumem niti "sudo", niti "apt" ... install in remove pa ja ... :)))
<CrazyLemon> v tvojem primeru je neko-ime-paketa recimo nvidia-173 ali pa nvidia-173-updates , nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates
<CrazyLemon> odstranil pa si nvidia-experimental-30
<CrazyLemon> 304*
<CrazyLemon> alesh z sudo mu poveš da to mora naredit.. in potrdiš z geslom  - preprosto povedano :D
<CrazyLemon> brez sudo & gesla ne moreš odstranit gonilnika
<njupalo> CrazyLemon poskušsm instalirati Lubuntu 12.04 na eno kiblo pa se mi ustavi  ko se odpre terminal celo okno in v zadnji vrstici piše Stopping CPU interrupts balansing daemon in na drugi strani ekrana OK. Potem pa je konec veselja! :(
<CrazyLemon> njupalo si probal alternative cd ? :)
<njupalo> to je tretji cd ki sem ga zapekel. Prva dva sta mi javila napako na cd-ju in potem sem snel iso iz drugega strežnika
<alesh> Hvala ti Å¡e enkrat.
<CrazyLemon> njupalo amm.. alternative cd je v bistvu drugačen način nameščanja
<alesh> Zdaj pa moram Å¡ibat na Å¡iht ...
<alesh> Lepo se imej (-te).
<CrazyLemon> gre se predvsem za tekstovni način..
<njupalo> ne to pa ne vem. Morda misliš mini iso?
<CrazyLemon> alesh uživaj
<njupalo> aja kako pa to naredim?
<CrazyLemon> njupalo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<Seniorita> Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> navodila https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<Seniorita> Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> njupalo če imaš raje video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi-VPj4jzrg
<Seniorita> How to use the Ubuntu Alternate Installer - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda
<njupalo> bom pogledal navodila
<dz0ny> njupalo pripravi si liveusb, konec težav
<dz0ny> z win gre preko http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Seniorita> LinuxLive USB Creator
<njupalo> hja to so navodila za mini iso instalacijo. Kar pomeni, da moram še en cd zapeči.
<njupalo> ja na žalost se mi ta kibla ne starta iz ključka. najde usb ključek in nato javi da ne najde boot zadev
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> poznam to
<dz0ny> formatiraj najprej v fat32 (polno ne hitro)
<dz0ny> in potem pripravi usb ključ
<njupalo> hmm to lahko poskusim.
<dz0ny> če formatiraš hitro se namreč prvih 512b ne formatira pravilno, bios je občutljiv in ne dovoli zagona
<dz0ny> laično povedano
<njupalo> dz0ny pa lahko to naredim pod ubuntu ali moram v windoze?
<dz0ny> formatiranje?
<njupalo> ja formatiranje!
<dz0ny> grafično z diski
<dz0ny> app diski
<njupalo> diskovna orodja pod sistemska orodja, možnosti?
<dz0ny> ročno sudo shred /dev/xyz
<njupalo> je poln ukaz?
<dz0ny> ne poglej kako je priklopljen usb disk
<njupalo> zanimivo pa je da lahko poženev v poskkusnem načinu Lubuntu.
<dz0ny> v terminalu z df
<dz0ny> gui zgleda takole http://screencloud.net/v/12lR
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 16:14:54
<njupalo> ja saj razumem sudo shred je to ukaz za format?
<dz0ny> jp
<njupalo> da vidim kako gre v terminalu!
<dz0ny> pozor v terminalu traja dlej časa
<dz0ny> tako da ne prekinjaj ali kaj drugega
<dz0ny> pusti da konča
<njupalo> aha samo zdaj pa ne vem kateri dev je!
<dz0ny> kakšne 15min max mora trajat
<njupalo> bom raje v gui
<dz0ny> sej ti pravim priklopi usb v rač
<dz0ny> poženi df
<dz0ny> v terminalu
<dz0ny> izpisalo ti bo vse pogone ta zadnji bo usb
<njupalo> aha sem našel
<dz0ny> gui?
<njupalo> dela samo Å¡koda da ni kakih znakov napredka!
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> nič ne piše
<dz0ny> samo počakat moraš
<njupalo> in kaj naj dam potem na ta ključek normalen lubuntu ali alternat?
<dz0ny> kar želiš
<dz0ny> predlagam lubuntu
<dz0ny> alterantiva je res za znalce
<dz0ny> :)
<njupalo> no saj enkrat se je treba kaj naučiti! :)
<dz0ny> prek alternative moraš sam namesti flavor
<njupalo> kako to pa da mi v poskusnem načinu lepo dela?
<dz0ny> torej ubunut ali lubuntu ali xubunut ali edubuntu etd
<dz0ny> ker tam naloži bolk kompatibilen gonilnik
<dz0ny> ponavadi je to open source
<njupalo> ah saj to ne bi bilo tako napačno, če lahko izbiram kaj bom dal gor!
<dz0ny> njupalo: kaj točno ti ne dela
<dz0ny> mogoče ne rabiš nameščat
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> alterantiva je res za znalce         - popravek 'alternativa je za tiste, ki znajo brat' :>
<dz0ny> btw če si na ubuntu lahko preklopiš na lubuntu itd
<njupalo> to je naslednje vprašanje. Kako vidimkakšno grafiko imam?
<dz0ny> grafično ali gonilnik
<njupalo> kaj točno ne dela? nikakor ne morem instalirati lubuntu
<dz0ny> grafično z lshw -class display
<njupalo> najprej razčistimo instalacijo potem gonilnike in grafike!
<dz0ny> sedaj si v live lubuntu?
<njupalo> ne zdaj sem na drugem računaliku!
<njupalo> torej formatiranje je končano!
<dz0ny>  mkfs.vfat /dev/xyz da ustvariš razdelek
<dz0ny> potem pa z ustvarjalnik zagonskih diskov
<dz0ny> zapečeš iso na usb
<dz0ny> "zapišeš"
<njupalo> samo malo
<njupalo> se že dela!
<dz0ny> ne grem nikamor :)
<dz0ny> btw nekaj drugega delam, če se ti nej avim me samo omeni ok
<njupalo> v redu!
<dz0ny> al pa CrazyLemon pove
<njupalo> še eno vprašanje kje za boga najdem nabor ukazov za terminal?
<dz0ny> hm CrazyLemon , help
<dz0ny> privzeto se v ubuntu uporablja bash
<dz0ny> torej če poženeš ls /bin
<dz0ny> dobiš osnovne ukaze
<njupalo> help mi je dal nekajzadev vendar sumim , da to še zdaleč ni vse!
<dz0ny> kaj to
<dz0ny> btw ostali vsi uporabljate bash ali kaj drugega
<njupalo> aha ls bin je zadeva ki sem jo iskal. Težava je v tem da se ne znajdem najbolje na strukturi diska in OS-a. Ne vem kje je kaj (zaenkrat)
<dz0ny> jp recimo jaz namesto "ukaznega terminala" uporablam fish
<dz0ny> in tam zraven dobim Å¡e opis ukazov
<njupalo> ????
<dz0ny> namesto bash uproabljam fish
<dz0ny> to je lekcija za enkrat drugič :)
<njupalo> kdaj ga pa instaliraš? naknadno?
<dz0ny> mhm,
<dz0ny> njupalo: http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/
<Seniorita> fish's fish shell
<njupalo> dobro ključek je narejen bom probal zagnati iz njega!
<njupalo> zgleda da ta kibla ni v stanju bootat iz usb-ja
<dz0ny> izbereš usb
<dz0ny> pri nekaterih matičnih prepozna kot navaden disk
<njupalo> ja meni javi v boot meniju usb fdd kar pa seveda ni
<dz0ny> kaj pa usb hdd
<njupalo> in potem error no configuration file
<dz0ny> v biosu vključi legacy usb
<njupalo> ni opcije za hdd
<njupalo> sem vključil
<dz0ny> če greš v boot order
<dz0ny> mora bit usb hdd
<dz0ny> nastavi ga kot prvega
<njupalo> ja saj lahko pritisnem f11 in dobim boot menu
<dz0ny> ni isto
<njupalo> aja!
<njupalo> bom spremenil v biosu
<dz0ny> če maš kateri drug usb ključek poizkusi še tako
<dz0ny> recimo cruzer ne dela meni nikjer
<dz0ny> en levi kitajski pa
<dz0ny> :)
<njupalo> po spremembi v biosu  isto sranje
<njupalo> grem po še en ključek
<njupalo> ne gre pozna samo usb fdd ne pa tudi hdd!
<njupalo> dz0ny ko startam brez vsega semmi pojavi prompt grub rescue>
<dz0ny> hm torej grub je na disku
<njupalo> ja zgleda da je
<dz0ny> se da tud tako bootat
<dz0ny> samo da poguglam
<dz0ny> ukaz
<dz0ny> chainloder+1
<dz0ny> se mi zdi
<dz0ny> pa usb naj bo not
<njupalo> ne pozna ukaza
<dz0ny> chainloader(hd1,0)+1
<njupalo> unknown command
<dz0ny> kaj ti help vrne
<neett> zka se mi ruter vec noce povezat prek pppoe povezave?,..ce priklopim drugega pa je ok,..
<dz0ny> neett: drugega kaj?
<neett> ruter
<neett> mam se enga :P
<dz0ny> siol?
<neett> da
<njupalo> help vrne unknown command 'help'
<njupalo> neett pokliči na siol in povedali ti bodo da je pri njih vse v najlepšem redu :)))
<dz0ny> neett: resetiraj ga in ponovno nastavi
<neett> sn resetiral isti shit
<njupalo> aja router zajebava
<neett> zanimivo je pa to, da sn danes bil pri kolegu, pa isto sranje
<dz0ny> njupalo: nebi več vedel kako drugače
<dz0ny> neett: potem nekaj narobe z sw, čeprav dvomim
<neett> jaz tudi dvomim
<njupalo> ni mi jasno da lahko zaženem v poskusnem načinu instalirat pa ne gre!
<dz0ny> njupalo: če maš drug rač daj disk tja
<dz0ny> in tam namesti
<dz0ny> neett: ker ruter maš
<neett> asus wl500w
<njupalo> eh ne saj sem imel na tem disku že instaliran ubuntu pa sem ga dol vrgel, ker sem želel poskusiti lubuntu, da vidim ali dela kaj hitreje.
<dz0ny> uu huda mašina
<neett> indeed
<neett> :D
<neett> zato me se bol jezi
<dz0ny> daj gor toamto
<dz0ny> tomatousb
<neett> ka pa je z ddwrt narobe?
<neett> :D
<njupalo> neett tomato je bolj uporabniško prijazen!
<neett> nerabim uporabnisko prijaznega
<neett> :D
<dz0ny> neett: hitreje dela
<dz0ny> bolj optimiziran
<njupalo> pa Å¡e to je res
<neett> bom probal,..pa isto lahko lauflem lighthttp pa podobne fore?
<dz0ny> mhm preko opkg
<dz0ny> ker je pri vseh isti kompajler
<dz0ny> lahko
<dz0ny> neett: če si a tak profi, potem pa kar openwrt daj gor
<dz0ny> :)
<neett> no to mam zaj http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Optware,_the_Right_Way
<Seniorita> Optware, the Right Way - DD-WRT Wiki
<dz0ny> neett: za optoware http://tomatousb.org/tut:how-to-set-up-nas-optware-etc-for-total-noobs#6
<Seniorita> How to set up Nas, Optware, etc, FOR TOTAL NOOBS - TomatoUSB
<dz0ny> neett: ma pa tomatousb že privzeto usb,samba,dlna(upnp media sharing)
<dz0ny> itd
<neett> bom sprobal
<sterna> o Grumpek
<sterna> lej
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20614593
<Seniorita> BBC News - Driving school for dogs in New Zealand
<sterna> kaj delajo z bogimi psi.
<Grumpek> ce je ucenje voznje enako kot zaplinit psa, pol ok... kanister alpa dva semperita, pa da vidimo kolk je zabavno...
<njupalo> dz0ny 'če si na ubuntu lahko preklopiš na lubuntu' kako to misliš? Doinstaliram še ldxe paket ali kako drugače?
<njupalo> dz0ny pravkar instaliram ubuntu 12.04, ki bo Å¡el lepo skozi!
<dz0ny> samo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop lubuntu-core
<dz0ny> kar je privzeto od ubuntu se samodejno odstrani
<njupalo> aha fino bom poskusil. kao lahko nastavim xchat da vidim samo tebe ali samo s tabo komuniciram?
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<dz0ny> klikneš me v seznamu teh ki smo na kanalu
<CrazyLemon> a mi nismo dovolj dobri za komuniciranje?? :S
<njupalo> ne to samo težje sledim temu kar razpravljate če imam svoj problem!!
<njupalo> pa brez zamere!
<njupalo> hmmm kliknem pa se nič ne zgodi!
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na dz0ny in "Open dialog window"
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<njupalo> ja to sem naredil in dobil novo okno vendar tam se nič ne dogaja. Sem predvideval da bo šel ta čvek v ono okno!
<CrazyLemon> slabo si ti to predvideval :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon, zdobersek tf2 zvecer?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny LorD_DDooM tf2 zvecer?
<dz0ny> *+Å¡e kdo?
<njupalo> CrazyLemon vidim da sem slabo predvideval, sem pa se spet nekaj malega naučil z vašo pomočjo! :)
<dz0ny> jao kdaj bo dal valve l4d2 za linux
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Team Fortress 2 @ Steam za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39368/#p39368
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny najprej naj zrihtajo tf2 :D
<CrazyLemon> serious sam 3: bfe je znižan na 7€ .. če koga zanima :)
<sasa84> Juhu:-)
<sasa84> Bbl
<dz0ny> kaj je s to sašo zadnje čase
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tečna je!
<CrazyLemon> btw
<CrazyLemon> steam upate
<CrazyLemon> update
<CrazyLemon> 47mb
<dz0ny> ne upam zagnat bo spet eclipse krešnu :)
<CrazyLemon> predvsem je zanimiv en fix
<CrazyLemon> "Improved steam:// URL validation in some cases"
<CrazyLemon> ali to pomeni no more access za nonbeta userje
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne :D
<dz0ny> hey CrazyLemon kako narediš da se fglrx ne posodablja ko je na voljo upstream posodobitev
<dz0ny> aka nek apt block
<dz0ny> ker mi vsakič povezi beta gonilnike
<kristjan> dz0ny, dal gor tomatousb
<kristjan> dela vse za1x
<neett> precudovito
<dz0ny> kristjan > neetty?
<neett> ja
<neett> samo se mi sprva lihtak ni htel povezat,...mac naslov sn spremenil potem pa je lso,..ma to kaj veze sploh ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am..izključi tiste proposed posodobitve..al kaj so že
<CrazyLemon> drugač nimam teh težav glede fglrx
<zdobersek> dz0ny, CrazyLemon, kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 9ish
<dz0ny> ni v tem fora ker ni iz proposed ampak iz main
<dz0ny> meni ustvari fglrx z verzijo 0.0.0
<zdobersek> 9ish works for me.
<dz0ny> neet pri siolu ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. weird
<dz0ny> če greš preko ppoe moraš kao mac registrirat
<dz0ny> al pa fejkat od siol modema
<neett> a tako
<neett> jaz sn dal tam random pa je slo,..
<neett> nevem :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> Thank you for your purchase!
<CrazyLemon> A receipt will be emailed to you shortly.
<CrazyLemon> kupu sm l4d2 :D
<dz0ny> :) potem boš pa čakal do 2 marca da boš lahko igral na ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a veš da nisem zaradi tega kupu :D
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre ker ne morem dodat zdobersek kot frienda ker teži da nimam nobene igre
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> haha lol potem bi uno po 0,2€ lahko kupu, zdobersek bo pa zdej vesel da si moral tolko plačat valvu za njegovo prijateljstvo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne..sej bom verjetno igral l4d2 :D
 * dz0ny approves that
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm
<CrazyLemon> downloada mi l4d2
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<dz0ny> a na linux?
<dz0ny> wrf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<dz0ny> spet bug
<dz0ny> če ti bo delalo boš kar lepo un linux binary poslal
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/steaml4d2.png
<dz0ny> bomo videli
<dz0ny> drugače pa qwsome
<dz0ny> aja to je fekj slika
<CrazyLemon> ? :d
<CrazyLemon> kako fejk če sm jo zdaj naredu
<dz0ny> dej ti men z unity ob strani pa ti verjamem
<dz0ny> pa urco gor
<CrazyLemon> oh you infidel :D
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-12-06%2019%3A05%3A42.png
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<dz0ny> :) pa pipco bl odpri :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, cheap bastard
<zdobersek> zakaj nisi kupu 4-packa in raztalu l4d se vsaj men?
<dz0ny> pa še miklavž je :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, carovnik, a si prisu v beto?
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QXggZo8yF0#!
<Seniorita> ZZZ - Povabi Neznanca/-ko Na Zabavo party 2 - YouTube
<zdobersek> date rape welcome drink, lol.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, protestiras?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem..why?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pipca je odprta...tv je vklopljen in ne gre hitreje :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> now owns 2 more games
<CrazyLemon> in ti men cheap bastard..js ne vidim da bi mi dal cs:co
<zdobersek> ni te ponudbe, CrazyLemon, zal
<zdobersek> sem pa zarad TEBE strosu 3.5€ na L4D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rip off..js sm dal 3.49
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, si prisu v beto>
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> kok potem L4D dljas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek preprosto..kliknil sem tam ko ti pokaže "i already have steam" "i dont have steam"
<CrazyLemon> na i already have steam
<CrazyLemon> in se je začelo DLat
<zdobersek> whatevah
<zdobersek> zdej moram pa cakat, da Valve zmiga rite in spravi CS na Linux
<CrazyLemon> radio terminal - vedno p'ržgan
<CrazyLemon> pr'žgan*
<dz0ny> si opazil kaj glede zvoka?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, bos zorganiziru?
<zdobersek> al nas bo spet dz0ny  skup vleku?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah js ne vem kok se zalaufa vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> stea mi je zmrznu.. je bela cesta no
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: greš mvm pol pa klikneš invite
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa je novega glede zvoka..si zvišal bitrate?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si ready?
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡e kdo opazi v libraryu TF2  beta ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm že ves čas je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..meni je zdaj prvič :)
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: je to prvič narobe potegnil
<dz0ny> to je samo test novih modelov pa stvari v tf2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ready
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny invite čaka
<CrazyLemon> posted by Frank @ 09:23PM on December 06, 2012
<CrazyLemon> We've just expanded the Limited Beta by a large amount - which means another round of email notifications - so check your inbox!
<zdobersek> like, RIGHT NOW?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: potem si v beti :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> to je sam announcement na linux beta forumu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> wuahahaha, jst sem :D
<CrazyLemon> fucker
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ce mi pise, da si me ti tja povabu
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LOL
<CrazyLemon> ja..povabu sem te v skupino
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni beta
<CrazyLemon> AHAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> punk'd!!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> tko kot je dz0ny mene :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm
<CrazyLemon> moram ponovno zagnat tf2
<zdobersek> am, ja, fsck off
<zdobersek> :<
<LorD_DDooM> Fantje ne se hecat, to so resne zadeve!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :))))
<zdobersek> +1 ^
<dz0ny> no sej do 10 ravno bomo
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a greš?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, meni Å¡e zmerom ne deluje vredu
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM updejti so bili
<zdobersek> prvic je crashnal ...
<CrazyLemon> meni shift tab več ne dela
<zdobersek> takisto
<Grumpek> kaj ste pokvarli :P
<zdobersek> a ne, mi dela
<zdobersek> blame it on your APU, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek suck my integrated GPU
<zdobersek> mamo kak party?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je bil.. sam zdaj ga ne morem več narest
<dz0ny> kje ste zdej vsi?
 * sasa84 Å¡pila angry birds
<zdobersek> cakam na invite
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men shift tab ne dela in ne morem sprejet invitea
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: potem pa ti povabi
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> mamo kak party?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek je bil.. sam zdaj ga ne morem več narest
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bos joinal al ne ostja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne bit živč
<dz0ny> preden se tf2 zažene
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny on je ze zalaufal tf2
<CrazyLemon> dej ga Å¡e enkrat povabi
<zdobersek> cakta, zdej mi ne dela shift + tab
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pejt v steam
<CrazyLemon> klikni na dz0nya pod friends online
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jas vidim da je samo online
<dz0ny> nč druzga
<CrazyLemon> in ti bo pokazalo invite
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ffs ..zakaj si ti zapustil party :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v bistvu si ga ti http://screencloud.net/v/7Lo
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 21:38:07
<zdobersek> wtf wtf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..najprej si ti ..nato Å¡e js
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj se ti sesuva
<dz0ny> -novid -windowed pomaga meni
<zdobersek> pokaze mi invite, pol pa ne pride do okenca za accept
<dz0ny> ja to ne dela sploh
<dz0ny> v tf2 pejt tam pocak na invite
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek klikni na dz0ny pod friends list
<dz0ny> v klepetu
<CrazyLemon> da ti se odpre klepet
<dz0ny> al pa tako
<CrazyLemon> in tam ti se pokaže
<CrazyLemon> in če boš mel tok sreče kot js
<CrazyLemon> se ti pokaže https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/tf2error.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nč ne bo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, le hacker du monde!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti dela??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, kokr si reku!
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> ajde, zarolaj GPU
<CrazyLemon> zakaj meni več ne dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej sprejm že no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lej..vsakič sem sprejel
<CrazyLemon> vedno enak crap
<CrazyLemon> zdaj dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak je black&white
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> lets do it retro style
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> HipsterLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako zdaj joinam h ekipi
<dz0ny> jao
<dz0ny> crash
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej tko al tko smo opazovalci :/
<dz0ny> gremo se enkrat pol
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM, bos prklucu?
<LorD_DDooM> Moment, da vidim ce mi sploh deluje
<LorD_DDooM> Kako bi dopovedal Steamu, da mi TF2 vrže na sekundarni monitor fullscreen, ne na primarnega?
<dz0ny> hm export display :2 al kako že gre
<LorD_DDooM> To imam že s Flashem probleme, ker mi ga vedno vrže na tavečji monitor
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon nima ga vise
<dz0ny> više
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prav si mel..res bomo ob 10ih začeli :D
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: -novid -windowed
<dz0ny> premakneš na zaslon kjer hočeš met potem pa full screen
<dz0ny> v lib klikneš na properties od tf potem pa set launch options
<dz0ny> Å¡e 5 min :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny do? :)
<zdobersek> 10:00
<dz0ny> dej naredimo nov part
<dz0ny> y
<dz0ny> pa počako še LorD_DDooM
<dz0ny> agree?
<CrazyLemon> jah če on ima namen igrat
<CrazyLemon> ga počakamo
<CrazyLemon> če nas ima namen zafrkavat..ga pa ne bomo počakal :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kr en stuff sem dobu
<CrazyLemon> najprej kapo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa nek crate
<CrazyLemon> sam mi rabi ključ da ga odklenem
<LorD_DDooM> dzony ne dela ta fora
<LorD_DDooM> Vi kr pejte
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa te sploh matra?
<CrazyLemon> dual monitor?
<CrazyLemon> 10:00!!!
<zdobersek> cakam invite ...
 * CrazyLemon 2
<dz0ny> jaz pa da se tf2 zažene
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zrihti party
<CrazyLemon> ta čas se bo dz0nyu tf2 zalaufal
<zdobersek> sem poslal povabila ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni mvm party :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak good enough
<zdobersek> coop? ni?
<CrazyLemon> ja tukaj ni tistega chata
<CrazyLemon> ampak direkt v game loada
<CrazyLemon> kar je tudi kul
<zdobersek> ne dela mi shift+tab, zato najbrz ne morem ..
<CrazyLemon> zdj me pa Å¡e dz0ny inviteal :D
<zdobersek> njemu sprejm
<CrazyLemon> če mi pa že igro loada :/
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx_ a ma lugos kak strežnik fraj? .p
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lynxlynxlynx_> Å¡e tale nam lahko vsak hip odklopjo
<lynxlynxlynx_> pa še star je, dvomim da bi bil dober za game server, če mu je še plone delal težave
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx_ a tist v datacentru?
<lynxlynxlynx_> ne vem, če je sploh še tam
<lynxlynxlynx_> sterna ziher ve več
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: privat strežnik
<dz0ny> dobil povabilo
<dz0ny> prid
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny "Lan server is restricted to local clients (class C)"
<dz0ny> damm
<zdobersek> isto ...
<Grumpek> uporabte SSH :)
<Grumpek> naredte private network
<Grumpek> voila
<dz0ny> ne sej lahko dedicated postavimo
<dz0ny> problem je ker ne vem koliko je velika zadeva
<Grumpek> ja pa sej pravim... samo ssh potalas
<Grumpek> pol pa ssh -L port:localhost:port host
<Grumpek> pa povezes gor kot localhost:port
<Grumpek> pa bo delal kot bi preko lokalne mreze
<dz0ny> Grumpek: pa ne bom jaz dajal ssh do mojega rač no
<Grumpek> ok ;:)
<sterna> kaj to?
<dz0ny> lol Approximately 9GB hard-drive space (for a barebones server with no custom maps, sounds, etc.) tf2
<dz0ny> nah toliko pa nimam nikjer
<sterna> aja server rabte?
<sterna> kok rab rama da laufa?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gremo še enkrat probat party..če rata rata
<sterna> pa kasne cpuje?
<CrazyLemon> če ne rata pa nč
<dz0ny> 9g placa 128mb rama
<dz0ny> cpu 1ghz/1core
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek join
<CrazyLemon> nao
<zdobersek> okai
<sasa84> lol, jao fantje...to traja že ene 3 tedne :)
<Sky[x]> kva spet ?
<zdobersek> eh ...
<CrazyLemon> nč..saša je spet tečna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kam si spizdu? :7
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: crash freze itd
<dz0ny> lol Å¡e stran Å¡teka http://www.scroogled.com/
<Seniorita> Have you been Scroogled? Try Bing&#8212;we don't limit your shopping choices.
<sterna> dz0ny: to loh zrihtam pomoje
<sterna> sam mal
<dz0ny> sterna: dejta s CrazyLemon dorečt, kako pa kaj...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj z mano
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti si Å¡ef
<sterna> mau je kriza z ramom
<sterna> kok rab?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<sterna> 128?
<sterna> to bo slo pomoje
<dz0ny> sterna: v bistvu manj
<dz0ny> cel sitem tolk rab
<sterna> ubuntu lucid
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> je ok?
<dz0ny> recmo
<sterna> kasn dam username?
<sterna> pa prosm ne hekat po masini k ma gor cel kp ludi development stuff
<dz0ny> tf2 server bo tekel
<dz0ny> mislim  tem je bil pogovor
<dz0ny> o tem*
<sterna> komot
<sterna> hm
<sterna> sam cpujov bi mogu vec dt
<sterna> trenutno je sam en core
<sterna> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5420  @ 2.50GHz
<sterna> pomoje bo za zacetek dost
<dz0ny> server ni otimiziran za multicore
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> ja sej druge reci se laufajo gor
<sterna> ni sicer nc intenzivnga
<sterna> pac development djangoti pa tak stuff
<dz0ny> mislim tf2(source server) ni optimiziran za multiore
<dz0ny> multicore*
<sterna> ja ja
<sterna> sam pac ce je samo en core pol se pac vec procesov tepe zanj
<sterna> kasn dam username?=
<sterna> tf2
<sterna> ?
<sterna> kdo bo to postavlu_
<sterna> ?
<sterna> dejte mi ssh key
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<sasa84> nč, dragi moji...šibam pančat :)
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-07
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> jutro LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Dobro jutro, radni narod
<LorD_DDooM> What be happening
<sasa84> lej, po kofetu :P
<sasa84> zdej čakam še zdoberska, če ga bo skuhal :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kok pa kej "sobni" bicikl? :)
<LorD_DDooM> mamimle, sam mamile bi žrli!
<sasa84> :$
<LorD_DDooM> Se furam, kr sede :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa ti, kaj logiraš na Endomondo?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, vsak dan :)
<sasa84> zjutri grem na en kratek sprehodek pa mam vžgano zadevo :)
<sasa84> sam vidm, da mogoče povsod ne lovi gps...k sm vidla kdaj mi je včeri "rekla", da je 1km pa kdaj dns
<LorD_DDooM> Ja včasih se mu strga in izgubi signal..sploh kje po gozdovih ali pa če imač telefon v ruzaku ali nekje skritega
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sam po gozdovih je najlepš hodt :P
<LorD_DDooM> Vem vem
<aaljosa> kaj je google zapru prijave za nove free google apps račune?
<aaljosa> neki se govori o tem in sem probal moj bookmark link za nov free račun in me preusmeri na business
<aaljosa> samo nisem 100% da je pravi link :)
<sasa84_> aaljosa, ja, nek se govori...:)
<aaljosa> sej
<aaljosa> sasa84_ zrihtaj zdj to
<aaljosa> nemorajo nas tako
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> kaj boš kej povedala sasa84_
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: si bil sprejet v steam beta ?
<dhbiker> meni je priletel mail danes
<sasa84_> dhbiker, jaz sem tud dobila mail
<sasa84_> aaljosa, sem že pisala na gugl...bodo zrihtal sam zate :P
<dhbiker> sasa84_: \o/
<sterna> “Just because nobody complains doesn’t mean all parachutes are perfect.”
<aaljosa> ma to sasa84_ tko se govori :D
<sasa84_> lol
<aaljosa> a je kaj mraz
<aaljosa> gor v tvojih krajih
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> pomoje maste enih 22 pa sonce aneda
<aaljosa> :D
<uni4dfx> tanov youtube sux
<uni4dfx> zakva je video kr nek v kotu screena
<uni4dfx> kaj jim ni jasn
<sterna> men je pa ful bl vsec ta
<uni4dfx> pa ne morš met video kr nek v kotu no
<uni4dfx> zakaj ni na sredini
<sterna> pr men je na sredini
<sterna> no, ne cist
<dhbiker> uni4dfx: +1
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker jp
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo domeno pa mail pri amisu??
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJdNOsFn15w
<Seniorita> Zdravko Mamic - RAP MIX - YouTube
<dz0ny> q: a se da preko socketa (unix) dostopat do scren seje? torej pisat in brat
<dz0ny> screen*
<CrazyLemon> interesting q
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> da se, vsak screen ma svoj socket, premalo guglam zadnje case
<dz0ny> prob je samo da se ne da z lahko nastavit custom poti
<CrazyLemon> in kaj bi nato ti pisal/bral s screena?
<dz0ny> tf2 stuff, ker so vsi admin nedelujoci ker je valve malo prevec optimiziral stdlib
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr zdelo da te tf2 matra :D
<dz0ny> lej streznik ma ping 9 tako da super, lej
<dz0ny> nc zvecer, upam da nas bo kaj vec igralcev
<LorD_DDooM> ej dz0ny , men na noben način ne uspe resetirat nastavitve TF2 na default... brišem cfg-je, izklopim cloud, vklapljam -autoconfig, moče mi resetirat nastavitev
<LorD_DDooM> Trenutno je pa neigralno ker mi na vsakih par sekund zašteka za 1-2s
<dz0ny> to je tudi meni
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je ping ~45 :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kot da bi se garbage collector vklapljal skoz
<dz0ny> das color correctin na disabled
<dz0ny> pa vse na medium
<dz0ny> pa od streznika je odvisno
<LorD_DDooM> Imam vse na low, sem si custom config naredil..pa je isto če grem traning misijo, še zmeraj šteka. zdaj pa ne bi ročno vseh 200 settingsov preklapljal na default
<dz0ny> probi se na vu3.hehe.si povezat geslo je domena od si skupnosti
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: hm, meni konstantno resetira nastavitve. rabis moje?
<LorD_DDooM> Zdajle probavam, ti povem če ne bo deloalo, thx
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities
<Seniorita> Google+
<LorD_DDooM> Zdajl zgleda da deluje
<uni4dfx> a kdo ve mogoče v InnoDB kako deluje foreign key
<uni4dfx> na fizičnem nivoju
<uni4dfx> a se dvakrat zapiše na disk če ga maš v dveh tabelah?
<uni4dfx> al samo enkrat pa pol prek referenc?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> Welcome to the Steam for Linux limited beta!
<CrazyLemon> <---
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> a si jim povedu, da mas APU?
<sterna> http://factoidlabs.tumblr.com/post/37335128257/what-to-do-with-175-000-in-weed-found-in-your-back
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp!
<Seniorita> TOXIC DATA SPILL - What to do with $175,000 in weed found in your back yard
<sterna> an interesting story.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/eles-poslovna-nujnost-dvakrat-preplacanega-mini-cooperja/297525
<Seniorita> Eles - Poslovna nujnost dvakrat preplačanega Mini Cooperja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> Na primer skoraj 47.000 evrov za 36-mesečni najem avtomobila znamke Mini Cooper, medtem ko je bila vrednost novega avtomobila 22.000 evrov.
<CrazyLemon> welcome to slovenia :)
<sterna> nc slovenia
<sterna> sds.
<CrazyLemon> 1300€/mesec za najem.. haha ffs
<zdobersek> hah, Danilu se ziher smeje ...
<zdobersek> later.
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da se je začela zima! :D
<kubanc> a je ze kdo delal z jevents pri joomli?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sneg pada spet pr nas :\
<sasa84_> dz0ny, kok je pr vas v sibiriji?
<sterna> sibirija je ena soseska ljubljane btw
<sasa84> sterna, sibirija je drugač v sloveniji babno polje :D
<sterna> mhm
<dz0ny> sasa84_: mraz
<dz0ny> sasa84: ker mobitel mas zdej xperia go?
<sasa84> dz0ny, U
<dz0ny> kaj mas gor? 2.3.6
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, bi rekla :)
<sasa84> čak...brb
<sterna> ojej
<sterna> 4.2 ftw
<sterna> ceprov se mi zdi da je precej bl labilen k 4.1 :)
<dz0ny> mja sony je čuden nov telefon pa 2.3.6 gor
<sasa84> dz0ny, si kle?
<sasa84> xperia u sem nabaula
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> luškan je... tak "za v roke", ni preveč velik
<sasa84> dejansko ga daš lohk v žep :)
<dz0ny> pri mobitelu? pa 2.3.6 maš gor ane?
<sasa84> simobil
<sasa84> ja...ampak ej baje možnost updejta na 4ko
<sasa84> nism Å¡e probala...k bi mogla it na windowse :P
<dz0ny> ja samo predens se operaterji zmrdenjo pa potrdijo...
<dz0ny> ti ni trba gre preko mobitela
<dz0ny> treba*
<dz0ny> o telefonu > preveri za posodobitve
<sasa84> upgrejda se lohk prek tista pc solution al kwa je en programčič k ga namesti k povežeš fon
<sasa84> 2.3.7 android je gor
<sasa84> dz0ny, drgač pa ni nč posodobitve ne zaznajo kao d bi namestil 4ko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pri vas? pri nas že slabo uro pada!
<CrazyLemon> WTF je s tem svetom
<sterna> awesome je
<sterna> *snow*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nima smisla..sem ji js že 3x reku ali naj ga pošlje na servis al pa naj ga sama updejta.. pa res nima smisla :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa lej... zadeva mi kul dela... kwa čm zdj
<sasa84> bom že 1x bootala une windowse k bom mela cajt pa sprobam
<sterna> ne updatat.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upgrejdaj ffs :)
<sterna> ce dela ne updatat.
<sterna> ce mas pa probleme se pa spodobi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni je tudi 1.6 "delal".. pa sem pa vseeno dal gor 2.3.7 ker pridobiš dost funkcionalnosti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti maš predpotopnga htcja...to je druga stvar :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..ampak s to izjemo da ga imam že 3 leta.. in vem kak je 2.3 in vem kak je 4.0 :>
<sasa84> in kok veš kok je 4? :P
<CrazyLemon> in lahk si ti zdaj tuki neki važiš..ampak dejstvo je da nisi vedla kaj je android še en teden nazaj :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na tablici imam :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sem vedla kaj je android...tud sprobala parkrat, k sm mogla folku kej nastavt...mela ga pa nism :>
<LorD_DDooM> j psywerx
<LorD_DDooM> eh
 * CrazyLemon posodi LorD_DDooM /
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> kaj zganjaš? :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<LorD_DDooM> ma preveč tabov v ircu imam odprtih, sem mislil da sem v server konzoli :)
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morm ti povedat, da sem dobila mail od steama  :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res? kul!
<CrazyLemon> js sm dobil reply od božička
<sasa84> CrazyLemon res? kul!
<CrazyLemon> pravi da letos ne bo nič ker je janša prepovedal prelet jelenov čez slovenijo.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> jaz se itak menm sam z miklavžem :S
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 miklavž je lame
<CrazyLemon> sadje pa čokolade
<CrazyLemon> saks
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men prnese tud keš ipd :P
 * sasa84 ma veze
<sasa84> UbuntuSiWarrior :))
<sasa84> kje je zdobersek? neki mam zanjga
<sasa84> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/kava-iz-slonjih-iztrebkov-nova-kofeinska-specialiteta.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Kava iz slonjih iztrebkov ena najdražjih
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 9ish TF2? battle against machine?
<LorD_DDooM> Rage against the machine accepted
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ok..
<CrazyLemon> še zdoberška moram dobit
<CrazyLemon> a gre Å¡e kdo igrat TF2??
<CrazyLemon> folk se sanka..ni pa niti 2cm snega
<dz0ny> sasa  -5 mamo
<dz0ny> pa burja
<sasa84> če je burja, se pol čut še huj mraz :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa ni burje
<CrazyLemon> sam sneg :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ej CrazyLemon, ti ko si stručko...staršem je uspel glavno mapo s slikami na telefonu izbrisat iz galerije... kak bi zdaj to povrnil?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM photorec
<LorD_DDooM> DO tell more
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: ali pa recuva
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM amm.. program za SW recovery
<LorD_DDooM> Fora je da jaz nima dostopa do tega telefona
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM uh..pol ni photorec rešitev
<dz0ny> prek usb moraš priključit
<dz0ny> drugače ne bo šlo
<dz0ny> če je android mogoče kaj obstaja, čeprav dvomim
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM amm http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Seniorita> PhotoRec - CGSecurity
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako je to na windowsih
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da ne uporabljajo ubuntuja :D
<LorD_DDooM> Starša sta me klicala da sta uspela na svojem telefonu zbrisat mapo s slikami... pa moram neako tako razložit da bosta razumela, drugače se moram v avto usest pa do njih zapelat, ker sem na svojem :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM remote desktop ftw? :)
<LorD_DDooM> S čem že? Jaz nima nadroida
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM do njihovega računalnika..ona dva pa edino telefon priklopita pa klikneta na mount ? :)
<dz0ny> mja fora je v tem da moraš imeti raw dostop do razdelka
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej mata androida ne?
<LorD_DDooM> A kakega Trashbina pa ni al kaj? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, 2.3 se mi zdi
<dz0ny> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pol je skoraj  ziher ta mapa na sdkartici
<CrazyLemon> in se da zrihtat prek remotea to
<dz0ny> če pa ni potem si pa v k...
<LorD_DDooM> A če bi dala SD kartico v readerja, bi poj ta mapa bila gor?
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM bi bila ja..sam ne bi bila vidna ker je "odstranjena" :D
<CrazyLemon> bi pa lahko uporabu photorec :)
<dz0ny> al pa recuva > win
<LorD_DDooM> A dela photorec na ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> no kako je z recuvo ne vem
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM seveda dela
<CrazyLemon> sam je CLI
<CrazyLemon> če ima recuva kak gui pa tok bolš :)
<LorD_DDooM> Joj no, še moj arhaični Symbian ima Trashbin!
<dz0ny> http://www.piriform.com/media/9324/scaninalistview.png
<LorD_DDooM> Samo Recuva je Win only, nimamo nobene Win mašine pri bajti...
<LorD_DDooM> Oh my
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM photorec it is :)
<dz0ny> !g photorec gui
<Seniorita> Testdisk & PhotoRec: One of the most powerful data/partition - dotTech http://dottech.org/10756/testdisk-photorec-the-most-powerful-doomsday-datapartition-recovery-duo-you-will-ever-use/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej se spoznaš na CLI ..tko da ne vem čemu panika :D
<dz0ny> u to sem pa že enkrat uporabljal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je pa pain vnc na ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: če me do 21:00 ne bo nazaj, veš v čemu je problem :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny agreed :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lol :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ffs..smučke gor pa odlaufaš do tastarih :)
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny ..zdownloadal sem vseh 13GB l4d2
<CrazyLemon> ko pa zalaufam pa piše "not available for your platform" :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga pa je pol zdownloadalo 13gb :)
<dz0ny> dej poglej če je kak binary
<CrazyLemon> addoninstaller.app        materialsystem.dll      steam_api.dll
<CrazyLemon> addoninstaller.exe        mdllib.dll              steamclient.dll
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> marbit prek wine
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanimivo je tudi to da je pod common/
<CrazyLemon> in ne pod username/
<dz0ny> hm, bo treba kar počakat na hl3
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbs
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dz0ny
<dz0ny> shout?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to all our bro's out there?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: greš al kje si
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem kaj LorD_DDooM  quita
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da me ignorira
<dz0ny> vprašam drugje?
<LorD_DDooM> SillyLemon, sem
<LorD_DDooM> že na Steamu 15 min...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dobiš podatke na pvt
<CrazyLemon> katero mapo bomo igrali?
<CrazyLemon> decoy?
<CrazyLemon> p.s. dz0ny teh map je čist preveč loadanih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> kako se vam server obnese?
<dz0ny> sterna kul
<sterna> prima
<sasa84> a že špilate al še zmer štimate? :)
<sterna> sporocte ce boste mel tezave
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp staus poglej ne, gledde map so privzete
<dz0ny> nč extra
<sterna> also masina se vsake tolk reboota zarad upgradov, bom poskusu tle oment vnaprej, ampak nc ne oblubm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 'mapa' izpiše fuckload alot :)
<dz0ny> sterna: gres igrat
<sterna> nism v stanju
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zato da boš vedel kaj je kaj
<sterna> lezim pod milim nebom in coham nexus 7
<sterna> no, vmes je se trojna zasteklitev
<dz0ny> sterna: haha
<sterna> sam se mam prevec fino v horizontali
<sterna> da bi se zdele primajal do spodobne masine
<sasa84> a se lohk Å¡pila tko al je treba zloudat unih 12 giga?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 12gb
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/vlak-na-velikem-mostu.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/most-s-kavca-na-mizo.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon pa ne zna rocket jumpat :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a pol je CrazyLemon bl Å¡voh ?? :P
<dz0ny> naah , sasa kdaj ti prides
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: summerboys cant jump :>
<dz0ny> zdobersek nam manjka
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst bi mogla tistih 12giga prej zloudat
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, on Å¡e kej druzga ne zna :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, a me pogrešate? :
<sasa84> :))
<LorD_DDooM> Valda, noben nas ne merka, poj pa umiramo :(
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> a to je una igrca, k pridejo kao neki robotki/vesoljci...svojat čuva neko selo? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, tu krades denar, ko se drug  player zrtvuje da ubije ene zombie robote
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, to je pa grdo... a je vsaj hudo orožje? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko rocket jumpas kot v quake, to je pa to :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq9VXHLu7AM
<Seniorita> Team Fortress 2: 25 Ways to Die - YouTube
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> To raj crejziju pokaz, men pa 25 ways how to kill :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a crazy je clarence?
<sasa84> najbl me on spominja tko...
<sasa84> na 3,25 poglej LOL njegova predstavitev :D
<sterna> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mekzovo7W41ql2603o1_500.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol prav da si zgubu
<CrazyLemon> mvm > *
<dz0ny> to samo zato ker ne znaš ciljat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny znam ciljat..sam lord zna bolš
<CrazyLemon> no..pa ti tudi..da ne boš žalosten :d
<dz0ny> ha, cak zdej sem ze zmatran pa vse
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> js sam mal misko premaknem pa leti na vse strani
<CrazyLemon> lord pa ima 10fpsjev
<dz0ny> nc bot abo treba popravt
<CrazyLemon> on mal misko premakne pa vedno zadane mojo glavo
<dz0ny> PA MAS ZADNJE GONILNIKE
<dz0ny> aja pa steam forumi so že 1 dan out of service
<dz0ny> danes je zadnji del bsg b&c
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..2:2 sux :)
<dz0ny> for you
<LorD_DDooM> deathmatch>all
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da ti je fun igrat 2:2 :)
<dz0ny> itak da je, bolje kot mvm ki psotane dolgocasen
<CrazyLemon> mvm je dolgočasen če ni ekipe
<CrazyLemon> če so trije je itak dolgočasen
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: ja nobene skripte ne morem poganjat ker je valve zjebu knjizice
<CrazyLemon> če jih je pa 6 je pa fun :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kake knjizice?
<dz0ny> stdlib so ven vrgli klice
<dz0ny> ki omogocajo plugine na serverju
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, to sem videl ja
<dz0ny> in potem nic ne dela
<dz0ny> tko da mamo zdej bota za to
<LorD_DDooM> Pa saj, callvote pa rcon delujeta?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam ssh pa console pa samo jaz mam dostop
<LorD_DDooM> Ja jaz bi rabil še vsaj 10 FPs da bi zadeva bila igrabilna.. tole je bolj slaba zdaj, ko vse na blef mečem
<dz0ny> UbuntuSiWarrior je kontrolni bot, tam potem na hitro ukaze in and out
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: v cem je fora da ti ne dela
<CrazyLemon> js sm dal vse na medium pa zadeva leti :)
<CrazyLemon> ni več hieroglifov
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam še počasnejši GPu kot CrazyLemon , poleg tega furam r600 driver in ne fgrlx
<CrazyLemon> je pa zanimivo da je bilo high recommended :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz mam vse na low pa samo modele na medium
<dz0ny> drugac steka ko hudic
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men ne šteka..se da igrat sam je problem ker so občasno mape čist fcked up
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam vse na low, pa -dxleve 81, mat_prop 0, mp_decals 0, -sillygibs, vse na minimum
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da so fcked up ko so na full screen..ko dam windowed pa manjšo resolucijo 1184xYYY
<LorD_DDooM> dxlevel
<CrazyLemon> pa dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..APU uber alles :>
<CrazyLemon> še če bi mel A8
<CrazyLemon> to bi letelo!
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMCVIlOD9UY&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> Husband catches wife cheating. - YouTube
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: dxlevel ne vem ce bo pomagu
<dz0ny> opengl smo mi :)
<dz0ny> zakaj ne das prop gonilnika
<LorD_DDooM> Lej,...dela. Itaq source engine ni native opengl, ampak Å¡e zmeraj prevaja dx klice v opengl...
<LorD_DDooM> Nekaj takega kot wine
<dz0ny> aja to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> rednecks ftw :D
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM & CrazyLemon dam tole gor http://www.tfmaps.com/details.php?file=608
<Seniorita> TF2 Maps : Ravine - TFmaps.com
<LorD_DDooM> U ja, aim mapa
<CrazyLemon> spet sneži!
<CrazyLemon> ffs..kot da sem v babnem polju in ne v kp
<CrazyLemon> na*
<sterna> primorc si?
<CrazyLemon> sterna jp
<sterna> odlicno
<sterna> lih kramljam z enim k prav
<CrazyLemon> sterna ta trenutek se mi ne zdi odlično :D
<sterna> 00:24< Carko> mmm
<sterna> 00:24< Carko> sneg
<sterna> 00:24< Carko> kok je lepo
<sterna> 00:24<@idioterna> mhm
<sterna> 00:24< Carko> prov "iiiiii"
<CrazyLemon> prov "iiii" ? wtf :D
<sterna> ja pac
<sterna> kak romanticno.
<CrazyLemon> ja.. razn če carko ni ženska..to ne zveni čisto nič romantično :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: popravu bota
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa je bilo narobe z botom? :)
<dz0ny> povej nekaj ful hudega
<dz0ny> je samo nekaj povedal
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> pa za mape pa rcon sem dal
<sterna> CrazyLemon: a dej no
<sterna> sej ni treba skos sam na seks mislt.
<CrazyLemon> sterna sej ne mislim.. sam pravim da ko tip reče 'iiiii' to ni kul pika stop :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdo je pa ronandex v grupi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam :)
<sterna> CrazyLemon: sej so narekovaji
<sterna> to je pac najboljsi mozn izraz za ekspresionisticno ilustrirat to, kar je zdejle zuni
<dz0ny> zanimivo branje http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/12/android-won-windows-lost-now-what-the-battle-of-the-century-is-decided-microsoft-relegated-to-ever-s.html
<Seniorita> Communities Dominate Brands: Android Won. Windows Lost. Now what? The Battle of the Century is Decided. Microsoft relegated to ever smaller PC corner as Google conquers the world
<dz0ny> in pa ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-08
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga počne proces popularity-cont(est)
<dz0ny> stallman pravi da je to spyware :)
<dz0ny> Babno Polje ob 7h 48cm novega snega skupna 56cm temperatura -5,4 °c vlaga 94% hpa1004 burja 2.4m/s
<dz0ny> takle mamo https://www.dropbox.com/s/sa238qvinc5xrf5/Photo%208.%2012.%2012%2011%2014%2059.jpg
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Photo 8. 12. 12 11 14 59.jpg - Simplify your life
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem rabil 2h 30 min da sem vse skidal pred bajto :S
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, priden :)
<sasa84> pr nas ga je tolk da... huh :)
<sasa84> jaz sem skidala sem potko od ceste do bajte pa okol do vhoda
<sasa84> sam bom mogla it še 1x, k ga je zihr že ene 10cm spet zapadl
<dz0ny> mhm, se ne splaca. se obrnes pa ga je ze 5cm. potka in to je to :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, ni notranjc...ne pozna tega :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats nothing
<CrazyLemon> mi ga mamo cca 15cm
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon zmatran
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon ...celih 15cm :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja...celih 15cm NA MORJU :9
<sasa84> ja buci buci...bogi lemon
<CrazyLemon> tečna si
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> q: kako se gnome classic odstrani spodnji Å¡rot http://screencloud.net/v/ktKi
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 13:09:11
<dz0ny> bi rad imel samo docky :)
<anny> heyla
<dz0ny> elow
<anny> nič ne kidate snega?
<sterna> oh
<sterna> we do.
<sterna> mislm ne kidamo
<sterna> kup delamo, da bo za iglu
<sterna> mal premal ga je :|
<dz0ny> naah, smo bolj ekstremni, bi slikal pa ni videti čez zamet :)
<sterna> ma tle bo odpihnl vse
<sterna> je pa prijetno mraz koncno
 * Grumpek koncno nehal kidat :)
<sterna> sej spet pada neki
<sterna> gume morm jit zamenat
<Grumpek> sej ni nikol nehal
<sterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v tapravem gnomeu 2.x se je to dalo odstranit z desnim klikom ter odstrani pult
<sterna> tle je nehal prej
<Grumpek> nah pri nas snezi skoz ze
<Grumpek> sam je treba vsake tolk cajta mal skidat... cene mas prevec na koncu :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem našel moraš tiščat super+ctr+shift +desni klik na pult
<dz0ny> the gnome way :)
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<dz0ny> ekzakli, ne vem mogoče je folk po pomoti brisal
<CrazyLemon> men pa nonstop unity-panel-service crasha
<dz0ny> purge that
<anny> pr nas pa speet pada
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol ostanem brez zgornjega pulta :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tisti spyware, če nisi razumel http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<anny> bom počakala, da neha
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman calls Ubuntu &ldquo;spyware&rdquo; because it tracks searches | Ars Technica
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa sonce!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pr nas se mal kaže tuuud...sam še zmer sneg pada
<Grumpek> :o
<Grumpek> pri nas pa... o lej pingvine... pa antifriz pijejo
<anny> ooo....:)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20121208_133725.jpg
<Grumpek> CrazyLemon: kje si to ?
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek 5km od morja :)
<Grumpek> kak fajn... snega za vzorc
<Grumpek> pa sonce vsak cajt :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek 15cm! :D
<CrazyLemon> sonce je trenutno ja
<Grumpek> eh to ni nc :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo dolgo
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek tok ga ni bilo najmanj 10-15 let :)
<Grumpek> sej pri nas tut ni blo velik zadnja leta
<Grumpek> zdele pa je okol 40
<Grumpek> snezno frezo nucam :)
<Grumpek> ma kdo kaj izkusenj ?
<CrazyLemon> če kdo ma pol je to skoraj zihr dz0ny :D
<Grumpek> :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/little-bager-robot-1.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/caro-ma-rad-sneg.jpg
<sasa84> sosedje majo frezo :D
<sasa84> sterna, jooooj, kok luštna psetina :D
<sasa84> zdej grem pa jst spet mal skidat :)
<sasa84> da bo fotr lohk domov pršou :D
<Grumpek> pridna :)
<Grumpek> pol ko bos fertik prit se men ;)
<sasa84> Grumpek, reče se "za ožent" :P
<Grumpek> ja bo kr pravi izraz :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: evo za tvoj APU! http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/4/846939071162085095/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<sterna> sasa84: no ja
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM že imam custom fan speed
<CrazyLemon> brez tega mi ventilator vrti na max. rpmjih :)
<CrazyLemon> sedaj se "vrti" na prijetnih 0 rpm :D
<anny> joj, kok cortkan frocek!
<Grumpek> hmmm a ta custom fan speed vkljucuje snemanje kabla za napajanje s plate ?
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek zakaj bi snel kabel za napajanje?
<Grumpek> jah ko si reku da je 0 rpm :)
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zato ker sem naštimal da začne delat pri 32+° C
<sterna> sasa84: http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/Kjr06c8h8mWihqLKMVlMiA_fR4c.jpg je isti pes :)
<sterna> aja mam pa se bolso slikco cak
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/jezdi_carota.jpg
<CrazyLemon> anny nč čakat.. naredi še ti kakšnega!
<anny> prav...se javiš?
<CrazyLemon> anny ne! :D
<anny> aha...se mi je zdelo!
<sterna> ceprov najbl sm ponosn na
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/most-s-kavca-na-mizo.jpg
<anny> besed polno ko je pa treba k dejanjem...zviz!
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny dejanj me ni strah..strah me je posledic :)
<anny> ma cukri so vsi
<anny> aha...mene tudi!
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/doli-ni-prevec-vsec.jpg
<sterna> omg http://bou.si/pic/ziva-spi-piko-pa-ne.jpg
<Grumpek> ti mas pa zivotinsko carstvo doma :)
<sterna> o ja
<Grumpek> cuj ti ko poznas pse :)
<Grumpek> a lahko kak pes nardi 8cm premera odtis v snegu ? :)
<sterna> z razvojnega stalisca je zelo pomembno met zivali
<sterna> ja, sure
<Grumpek> naprimer ?
<sterna> ceu kp psov ma take sape
<Grumpek> aha ok
<sterna> doge, sarplaninci, bernski plansarski
<sterna> novofundlandci
<Grumpek> ja sam sosedi nimajo nic takega
<Grumpek> zato me zanima cigav pes se seta po dvoriscu
<sterna> mogoce je bla pa civava pa se je pol stopilo
<Grumpek> razen ce so spet volkovi :)
<sterna> pa je zrastlo
<sterna> volkovi majo majhne tace
<sterna> 5cm je ze velik zanje
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek zihr je bil pijan sosed :))
<Grumpek> itak
<Grumpek> jaz sem tut pijan ane :D
<Grumpek> da ne locim zivalskega odtisa od cloveskega
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/sanka-z-murijem.jpg
<sterna> dost mate
<anny> bernski planšar ima veliko taco
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/4/846939071127379989/ tako mam jaz in je ok
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny odkar sem dal shaderje na low pa pa še neki na medium dela kul..sam men se zdi da js imam enablean high dynamic range.. nič bom še prečekiral.. hvala
<dz0ny> pa tole sudo sed -i s/hl2/hl3/ /etc/ati/atiogl.xml
<dz0ny> jaz imam high cpu samo zato ker konzola skoz poroča to
<sterna> anny: a ti kandidate za narascaj isces?
<dz0ny> kao dx9 neki  neki
<sasa84_> Fantje, pol metra ga je pr nas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..js ne vem zakaj je men high cpu ker ne morem prit v konzolo :D
<sasa84_> Zdj pa dalje:-)
<CrazyLemon> moram poguglat zakaj shift tab ne dela
<anny> sterna: kot smo rekli, jih je strah posledic! ;)
<sterna> anny: ful toplo priporocam ksnga ameriskega drzavljana, to odpre cel kup moznosti otrokom
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: misliš alt+tab
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..shift tab
<CrazyLemon> alt tab dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: shift tab meni nikol ne dela :) wth is that
<sterna> posledice pa
<sterna> ce nocjo otrok, nej jih rajs nimajo
<sterna> sej tut to je cist legit choice
<anny> seveda in prihrani kup glavobolov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/zorgon/steamoverlaynetflix.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pride tak transparent overlay
<sterna> CrazyLemon: a o kontracepciji ste se ze ucil? :)
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne Å¡e... po novem letu baje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hinavec!
<zdobersek> hva?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj smo te čakali za tf2 tebe pa ni!
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> zdej sem ze v Spaniji, tko da jeba.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bastard :D
<zdobersek> bastard moram cakat se 5h na letalo :/
<dz0ny> http://instagram.com/p/S-ixphoW35/
<Seniorita> Photo by dz0ny &bull; Instagram
<sterna> CrazyLemon: mislm to je zlo dobr nacin za trening, k ti ni treba kr takoj zacet zivet s posledicami.
<zdobersek> ba jst bastard sem ob 3:50 ze bedel
<zdobersek> ceste pa ... sneg, nc druzga.
<sterna> jsm su spat ob 6h zjutri
<sterna> no, 7 je bla pomoje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja, to omogočiš v steam opcijah, mogoče ti je tam pobrisalo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. tam je omogočeno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi TF2 update je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kam že potuješ? in a je 15+°??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> kasn 15+
<sterna> sej smo ceu let cakal da neha ta vrocina
<CrazyLemon> ah sterna :) če bi bilo dovol financ bi se preselil nekam kjer je čez celo leto okrog 20° :)
<sterna> priporocam reunion, martinique
<sterna> mogoce mayotte tut
<sterna> mayotte pride v EU 2014 se mi zdi
<zdobersek> A Corua, tam je pozimi dost dezja
<zdobersek> Coruña
<CrazyLemon> majhni otoki odpadejo..ker ni dovolj cestnih povezav za kolesarjenje :)
<zdobersek> boohoo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: to pa kobenhavn al pa ksn groningen
<sterna> tam tut redko snezi pa je minus
<sterna> je pa dost dezja, ampak kokr sm vidu folka niti ne mot
<sterna> tut stare mame biciklirajo ko scije
<zdobersek> tule v Barceloni pa jasno, 15 stopnij
<sterna> uh, grozno
<sterna> taka vrocina
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> ah ja... :)
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi izrednih vremenskih razmer (sneženja in močne burje) je zaprta primorska avtocesta:
<CrazyLemon> - med počivališčem Ravbarkomanda in počivališčem Studenec proti Kopru;
<CrazyLemon> - pred počivališčem Studenec proti Ljubljani;
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..z drugimi besedami.. darsu se ne da plužit
<lynxlynxlynx> v mb je direkt zaprto (blo?)
<lynxlynxlynx> par kamionov Å¡lo risat diagonale, pa so moral cel odsek zapret
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja..med kp in lj je pa na dveh odsekih zaprto
<CrazyLemon> tko da tisti ki želi prit v lj ali v kp..mora konkretne obvoze delat :)
<CrazyLemon> ker so zaprte tudi regionalne ceste
<Sky[x]> pa glih dons jebemo
<Sky[x]> k praznujem
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: dva monitorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39369/#p39369
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, pol dns težko do tebe pridem? :(
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kaj praznuješ? tisti dan v mesecu? :p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ no wai!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej kot vidim tudi ti ne moreš daleč it :D
<CrazyLemon> cesta postojna logatec je zaprta
<CrazyLemon> avtocesta unec postojna prav tako :D
<sasa84_> postojna-logatec...briga me...mi mamo drugo cesto ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ katero?
<CrazyLemon> cerknica - rakitna? :)
<sasa84_> noup
<sasa84_> med uncem in postojno je cesta
<sasa84_> mi se po tisti vozmo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zaprta :)
<CrazyLemon> to je ta "postojna - logatec" ki sem jo omenil
<CrazyLemon> pri planini je zapora
<sasa84_> postojna logatec je tud ena druga lohk
<sasa84_> no no...pol je ta k jst mislm...k se gre čez planinske ride
<CrazyLemon> samo če bi šla cerknica pa potem rakov škocjan proti postojni
<sasa84_> ta cesta med uncem in postojnp pa gre ob avtocesti nek cajta, mim kaliča...
<CrazyLemon> in nato bi obtičala v postojni ker so vse ceste zaprte :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ vem ja..sem se peljal s kolesom po tej cesti
<sasa84_> no no...to je ta cesta mim rakovega Å¡kocjana
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, rakek-unec-postojna
<sasa84_> pust cerknco :P
<sasa84_> tam so hribci :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej ti pravim..ta je zaprta
<CrazyLemon> samo če greš čez cerknico lahko prideš do postojne
<CrazyLemon> sam naprej ne bo Å¡lo :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, čez cerknico v postojno? k da bi jst teb rekla čez portorož v izolo :P
<sasa84_> če bi šla v cerknico...bi mogla it po gozdni poti v postojno...k bi šla čez javornik
<sasa84_> ps: okol riti v varžet :P
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: prazujm to da se vsak let staram :)
<sasa84_> Sky[x], maš RD?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tf2 ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kok jih imaš zbranih? :)
<dz0ny> 1 sam testiramo mapo
<dz0ny> 2 sva zdej no
<dz0ny> 3 ce gres se ti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..testiram vedno z veseljem
<CrazyLemon> čeprav tebe ne vidim online :>
<dz0ny> sej ves streznik
<dz0ny> itak pa vedno nism online
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk bi omejil Å¡tevilo igralcev na recimo 6 :)
<CrazyLemon> ali 10
<CrazyLemon> ker jih itak več nikoli ne bo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Re: dva monitorja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39370/#p39370
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon ce nardis to potem ni swaga pa statistike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj me UbuntuSiWarrior ne mara?? :(
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/68602_10152319086820571_944848599_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> zakon zadeva
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/a/qF25a
<Seniorita> Photo Album - Imgur
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> hou hou
<CrazyLemon> to je vas najljubsi show
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> kje je že blo to?
<sasa84> aja..., uno k sta mela zrnec pa bizovičar
<sasa84> a ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<sasa84> ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: preveri sedaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a moram met op
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> poizve ce mas op
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny potem si ga brejkal :d
<dz0ny> sam
<dz0ny> preko chan serverja
<dz0ny> ne na novo sem ga napisal :)
<dz0ny> od 9 pa do sedaj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si na bit bucket
<dz0ny> ti dam dsotop do kode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny negative
<sasa84> fantje moji, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-12-09
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39371/#p39371
<CrazyLemon> zdj hudic pa ni zmrznu :)
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> antiscoring oziroma neki takega
<CrazyLemon> sm naštimal na 2x
<CrazyLemon> bil pa je na 4x
<dz0ny> mja jaz sem pa pogruntal da onbstaja mvm easy
<CrazyLemon> a to ni bilo easy?
<dz0ny> nah advanced
<dz0ny> ...
<CrazyLemon> da faq :D
<CrazyLemon> js mislu to easy oz. normal :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39372/#p39372
<dz0ny> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI0Njc
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] A New Project To Run Mac OS X Binaries On Linux
<R33D3M33R> čemu bi rabil to?
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da rabim?
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim niti winea pa je tudi kul da je :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<CrazyLemon> two and a half men :D
<R33D3M33R> na monitorju ima pa prelepljeno jabko, ja saj vemo :P
<CrazyLemon> ni vazno kaj je na monitorju
<CrazyLemon> vazno je kaj je na mizi :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ukazi so sedaj tudi v igri
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaki ukazi
<dz0ny> tf :)
<dz0ny> v klepetu
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny ..do konzole se ne pride s tildo
<CrazyLemon> ampak z ¸
<CrazyLemon> torej tipka levo od enke
<dz0ny> tko kot si nastaviš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak si nisem tko nastavil :)
<CrazyLemon> dela pa :)
<sasa84> Kaj zdj miške;-)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> sasa84 mi spo v borbenem duhu
<sasa84> Tf2?:-)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> sasa84 tako je :) typu navkljub
<sasa84> Kok gre pa crazyu? Ze zna jupmat?:-)
<sasa84> Jumpat*
<UbuntuSiWarrior> sasa84, preden skoči ga spy že fenta
<sasa84> Lol:-)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo dz0ny
<modelcek> yo :)
<modelcek> rabu bi mal pomoci pri mat
<modelcek> mam tale graf http://shrani.si/f/1h/3X/2hKOqG6W/img20121209181632.jpg
<modelcek> in zataknl se mi je pr temu
<modelcek> b.) Kateri osnovni graf dobimo, ˇce odstranimo vozliˇsˇci 2 in 11 (in pripadajoˇce
<modelcek> povezave)?
<modelcek> c.) Kolikˇsna je najviˇsja stopnja vozliˇsˇca v tem grafu?
<modelcek> se komu sanja kako naprej? :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx na ta račun se nakaže dnar http://www.lugos.si/drustvo/drustvo za donacije ?
<Seniorita> Društvo Lugos &mdash; Društvo uporabnikov Linuxa Slovenije - LUGOS
<lynxlynxlynx> si ne upam dat roke v ogenj, ker se je letos/lani končno menjala banka
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sej piše
<lynxlynxlynx> ta ja
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ok.. en sprašuje za ubuntu.si in mu bom pač povedal da lahko nakaže lugosu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<dz0ny> družba /PENDING.+\(fs\) (:<mapa>.+)\.bsp/igm bi moral bit multiline ne? pa ni agghhh
<CrazyLemon> no can do dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> cel dan te ze cakam
<CrazyLemon> da ti lahk tole skopiram https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/155427_397332603677245_934430566_n.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa misliš danes?
<sasa84> haha CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny danes ne morem
<sasa84> ej, the knjig še nism brala... ampak baje je tko a ne... milf porn in pač kr neki :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj za vraga je narobe z milf porn?????????''''
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, take stvari midva raj v živo&fizično počneva
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a majice so v kiberpipi ane?
<lynxlynxlynx> možno
<CrazyLemon> in z nakupom gre denar lugosu ?
<sterna> sasa84: a ti si tut ze mamica
<sterna> al kko se gresta milf porn
<lynxlynxlynx> denar gre pipi, ne vem če kej priteče nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e novo vodstvo majo :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj pa pipi če je bilo več sponzorjev?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni lih prodaja na črno, potem pač oni izdajo račun
<lynxlynxlynx> ker se tolk folka prekriva, ni prav dosti transparence na zunaj
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kr neki :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pa težiš lowkeyu, mislim da je še vedno v nadzornem odboru
<sasa84> sterna, ne, nism
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> no, upam, da ko/me bom mamica... ne bom visela kle na ircu s CrazyLemon  :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a gre kdo na fosdem?
<Sky[x]> lp
<UbuntuSiWarrior> dz0ny vas vabi da se mu pridružite v igri TF2, trenutno igrajo outB52
<sterna> sasa84: zakaj to upas, sej od mojih otrok mama tut visi na ircu z mano
<sterna> sej to je smoothest comm ever
<sasa84> sterna, sam bl bi se spodobl (po mojem mnenju)...d bi hengala z možem in otroki :)
<sterna> ja pa ne mors 24/7 hangat
<sterna> mislm sej ne pravm da midva ircava kadar sva v isti sobi, samo ce sva oba v sluzbi pa pamzi pr babici, pol je pa irc velik bl nice k npr telefoni
<sasa84> sterna, to pa štekam...to že :)
<sterna> nc, mladina je zaspala
<sterna> srecno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok lep mailčič...kr učke so se mi orosile ..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<sasa84> sm mu misnla že jst napisat, kok je car
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej je :)
<CrazyLemon> že sam na to da je pomislu da bi doniral
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bila taka neumna situacija z majicami bi mu kr napisal povej še naslov da ti majico pošljem :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, s temi majcami bi blo kul, d bi jih lohk naroču prek neta...
<sasa84> jst bi jo takoj kupla...pa se mi nikol ne da do pipe skočt :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nonsense..s temi majicami bi lahk spodbujali donacije..daš neko simbolno vrednost na trr od lugosa
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš majico
<CrazyLemon> izogneš se računom in komplikacijam :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta bi bla še bolš ja
<sasa84> sam noben iz lugosa pol verjetno neb the majc pošilu
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš bit v lugosu da bi majice pošiljal :)
<sasa84> mislm...sam pol bi moglo bit tko dogovorjen a veš... da bi en k ma dostop do lugos računa poslou mejl unmu, k ma majce in reku "lej, david čupakabra, šmarska mirovina 57, 5023 nemaspasa je nakazu 20e...dj pošl mu majčko"
<CrazyLemon> pošta nemaspasa se je preimenovala
<CrazyLemon> v država slovenija :p
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...kaj uporabljaš poleg thunderbirda za gugl-koledar?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj le..sam ena varjanta je..lightning
<CrazyLemon> addon
<sasa84> pa te fino opozarja? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..popup dobiš
<CrazyLemon> tko kot na telefonu :)
<sasa84> sam pol more bit thunderbird skoz pržgan a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> najbolš d si ga daš pol med start-up programe
<CrazyLemon> 182.8 MiB +   2.3 MiB = 185.0 MiB	thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> ni tok požrešn :)
<sasa84> ni? :P
<CrazyLemon> če imaš 1gb pol je
<CrazyLemon> če imaš več pol ni :D
<sasa84> nimam 1gb rama...mam 4 :P
<CrazyLemon> no pol kaj se pritožuješ :)
<R33D3M33R> hej, a je kdo tu dejansko v steam beti ali ne?
<dz0ny> jp me
<CrazyLemon>  R33D3M33R jp me
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e par
<R33D3M33R> aha, zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> pa še par 10 tisoč drugih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz se nisem nikoli prijavil ...
<R33D3M33R> zdaj sem se :)
<R33D3M33R> ker tak ne bi mogel testirati
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sej je same crap :)
<R33D3M33R> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> nič posebnega ni.. no razn tega da se lahk pohvališ da si v steam beta :p
<R33D3M33R> če si legalno v beti ti ne morejo zapreti računa :P
<R33D3M33R> ker to ni open, temveč closed beta
<dz0ny> lol, kdo te je pa to nategnu
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tudi če si ilegalno ti ga ne bodo...ker meni ga niso..dz0nyu tudi ne :)
<dz0ny> valve je javno komentiru da tega ne bodo pod nobenim pogojem storil
<dz0ny> razen abuse, kar pa itak vedno
<R33D3M33R> no, če je tako, potem pa dobro
<dz0ny> aja pa steam box so objavili :)
<R33D3M33R> vem, ne da se mi novice pisati
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny objavili? kje
<R33D3M33R> torej je Larabel mel ves čas prav
<R33D3M33R> hehe
<dz0ny> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/valve_confirms_they_are_working_steam_box123
<CrazyLemon> js sm prebral rumour nekaj dni nazaj
<Seniorita> Valve Confirms They are Working on a Steam Box | Maximum PC
<R33D3M33R> včasih so njegove novice zelo fishy, ampak to je pa zadel
<CrazyLemon> aja to..to sem prebral ja
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da specifikacije pa to da so objavili
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> eh ... saj se ve, da bo najbrž nvidia grafična...
<R33D3M33R> drugače se pri nvidii ne bi tako hvalili z izboljšavami
<dz0ny> :) zihr gre linusu v nos
<R33D3M33R> jah, Linusove izjave so zabavne
<R33D3M33R> ker očitno ne premisli preden zine
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm dobila pa prou mejl :P
<R33D3M33R> spomnim se kako je KDE popljuval :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne glumi no :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res!
<R33D3M33R> aja, danes sem hotel probati Kubuntu 13.04, groza
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..no povej mi kaj sledi "You must know your password to change your options (including changing
<CrazyLemon> the password, itself) or to unsubscribe.  It is "
<R33D3M33R> image ima en bug in ne paše na 1GB usb ključek
<sasa84> ok..sam mal
<CrazyLemon> v mailu piše :D
<Grumpek> a kdo ve... ali tale steam box zajema vse spile na steamu ali samo od valve ?
<R33D3M33R> najprej bodo najbrž Indie igre in Valve, potem pa morda še kaj
<Grumpek> oz, to vem, da ne more vse naenkrat bit... sam ce so kaj rekli, da majo vsaj plan ?
<CrazyLemon> vem ne..predvidevam pa da ne bodo lih prodal ne vem koliko boxov če bodo sam valveove igre :) tko da po moje vse kar je na steamu
<Grumpek> to bi blo ql
<R33D3M33R> jah, saj, ampak ne pričakuj v Sloveniji to tak kmalu
<Grumpek> hehe sem ze navajen :D
<dz0ny> pol bi linux postal uber gaming platforma
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, You must know your password to change your options (including changing
<sasa84> the password, itself) or to unsubscribe.  It is:
<sasa84> pa 8 mestno geslo
<Grumpek> bo ko bo, ce bo... sam da majo v planu :)
<sasa84> pa pol dalje...
<sasa84> Normally, Mailman will remind you of your list.valvesoftware.com
<sasa84> mailing list passwords once every month, although you can disable this
<sasa84> if you prefer.  This reminder will also include instructions on how to
<sasa84> unsubscribe or change your account options.  There is also a button on
<sasa84> your options page that will email your current password to you.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 your googling skillz are impressive :))
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: no, v to dvomim
<dz0ny> sasa84: ce si v beti potem bi te videl v bet agrupi na steamu, al se nisi tako dalec prisla
<R33D3M33R> bi pa res odlično teklo na distrotu ki ga steambox poganja
<R33D3M33R> ostalo je pa loterija :)
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: ti imaš steam?
<dz0ny> tocn se je kdo ze ukvarjal z archlinux
<Grumpek> ma ni noben problem, ce nekdo stoji zadaj :)
<dz0ny> eden mi pot tw mori ce nardim paket
<Grumpek> problem nastane ko vsak neki po svoje cara in flika
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://screencloud.net/v/Dd2X
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 22:49:21
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: povej username :)
<sasa84> mislm d je sasa84sasa
<sasa84> čak :)
<R33D3M33R> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 your GIMP skillz are impressive!
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, jp...tko je
<sasa84> sasa84 je bil že zaseden :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam Å¡e mejl ti lohk fwd :P
<R33D3M33R> evo, imaš invajt
<R33D3M33R> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti nis dobu mejla??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a andrejevga? ne.. zanemarja me zadnje čase :(
<R33D3M33R> mene bodo zdaj extra povabili v beto, ker uporabljam KDE :D
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, 0 invites :S
<sasa84> kok maš ti username?
<R33D3M33R> enak kot na ircu
<R33D3M33R> sem ti Å¡e 1x poslal
<dz0ny> sasa84: to maš ti že eno leto registrirano al kaj http://screencloud.net/v/8RdV
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshot at 22:54:38
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R čemu le..itak ne igra :D
<R33D3M33R> no, mogoče pa bo začela :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, a je bil ta steam že kdaj prej...d bi ga lohk inštalirala prek software centra?
<R33D3M33R> nep
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: a hočeš imet kako igro? :)
<R33D3M33R> imam še humblebundle ključe, ki jih nisem porabil
<R33D3M33R> ker sem imel podvojene igre (se mi vsaj zdi)
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: najbolje, da me povabiš ti
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, sem
<R33D3M33R> opa
<R33D3M33R> zdaj imam pa tone kolegov :D
<sasa84> :))
<CrazyLemon> car :p
<R33D3M33R> no, tak da v torek 18.12 lahko kak tf2 preigramo :)
<R33D3M33R> če bom usposobil odjemalca :)
<CrazyLemon> 18.12 works for me :)
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, jst morm prvo tf2 zloudat :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R naredi event v Ubuntu Slovenia skupini
<R33D3M33R> skupini?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pa strežnik po zaslugi sterna tudi mamo..za tf2 :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ja..na steam strani
<R33D3M33R> kul
<sasa84> zdej se mi louda tf2 beta??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..ti jo loadaš
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne tistega
<CrazyLemon> in to napačno
<dz0ny> navadno tf2 dej
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> k tisto mam že ene 3giga
<R33D3M33R> ne morem eventov dodajati
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no sej..za 9 dni bo najbrž zdownloadana :p
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R hmm..moderator si.. sm mislu da lahko
<R33D3M33R> nep, prazna stran je :(
<R33D3M33R> oz. samo koledar vidim
<UbuntuSiWarrior> jaz sem pa tf2 bot  za tf2 igro :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: bom moral prejeti povišanje :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kle mi trenutn piše, d bo u dveh urah...sam ne verjamem :\
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> ob kateri uri R33D3M33R
<sasa84> najbolš d bi šla na fax... tam net fura dol k strela :P
<R33D3M33R> izberi strežnik iz romunije
<CrazyLemon> 8ish?
<R33D3M33R> to pa Å¡e ne vem
<R33D3M33R> recimo
<CrazyLemon> js bom dal 8
<CrazyLemon> okvirno
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, se spomniš k smo s kristusam nažigač OA? :)))
<sasa84> nažigal*
<sasa84> če sm mela srečo, sm šicnla markota :P
<sasa84> no, pa kristusa, če se ej pustu :P
<R33D3M33R> ja vem
<R33D3M33R> samo on je bil kar napiflan to...
<sasa84> takrat sem prvič igrala tako igrco :)))
<sasa84> (če odbijem wolf 3d iz leta...)
<R33D3M33R> OA že ful dolgo nisem igral
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sedaj si officer
<sasa84> unga skakanja se morm navadt...d si skoz u lutu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ubuntusi#events/1605795608962329297
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Group :: Ubuntu Slovenia
<R33D3M33R> o, odlično
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa vidim dodajanje eventa
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dodala sem te :\
<R33D3M33R> je pa hecno kako je vse ta steam obnorel, desuro pa noben noče povohati :P
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da imajo development polžje hitrosti
<R33D3M33R> sem prevod že zdavnaj poslal, ni ne duha ne sluha o vgraditvi
<sasa84> a to je kej podobnga steamu?
<R33D3M33R> jp, pa za linux je že po defaultu
<R33D3M33R> če bi bila na mojem speechu na dnevu odprte kode, bi vedela :P
<sasa84> ^^
<R33D3M33R> http://andrej.mernik.eu/igre/linux_in_igre/
<Seniorita> Linux in igre - Andrej Mernik`s Homepage
<R33D3M33R> to je vsebina, endžoj
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R na 3. dnevu odprte kode boš lahko predstavil steam on linux :P
<R33D3M33R> jah, o čem bi pa govoril? :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R steamu :p
<CrazyLemon> haha
<R33D3M33R> heh, saj ni nič posebnega
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, kok maš hud komp z "oknom" :D
<R33D3M33R> ojej, ne tega gledati
<R33D3M33R> :$
<R33D3M33R> to je
<R33D3M33R> e tak staro
<R33D3M33R> pa popraskano
<R33D3M33R> sem pa za ohišje dal pred 10 leti več kot pa za procesor, pa več kot za matično, pa več kot za grafično
<R33D3M33R> jap, najdražja komponenta je bilo ohišje
<R33D3M33R> seveda je bilo brez okna
<Grumpek> fancy ohisje... se spomnem, da so meli ceno ja :)
<R33D3M33R> mislim da je bilo 34 jurjev ali nekaj takega
<R33D3M33R> ampak mi ni žal
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da je že outdated
<R33D3M33R> kable zelo težko skriješ
<Grumpek> chieftech ce se prav spomnem :)
<R33D3M33R> jap
<Grumpek> podobna skatla men pod mizo ruzi :D
<R33D3M33R> pa ona vratca so odpadla :(
<R33D3M33R> ne morem nazaj zalepiti
<Grumpek> tista vratca se mam
<Grumpek> na sreco
<R33D3M33R> meni so se pred kake pol leta odtrgala
<R33D3M33R> ker je tak nek butast sistem
<Grumpek> tista ohisja so itak bla v celoti bolj butasta... sam takrat taboljse kar se je dalo dobit :)
<Grumpek> marcedez
<R33D3M33R> jap
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> dokler ni antec prsu
<Grumpek> in dandanes corsair
<Grumpek> pa zalman
<Grumpek> etc
<R33D3M33R> ja, zdaj je izbira zelo pestra
<Grumpek> sky is the limit :)
<Grumpek> jaz sem kupu eno tako stranico za ohisje in ker se mi je ful dopadla ena poslikava, kao, da je prestreljena, sem jaz tut tako hotu met
<dz0ny> tole smo že slišal https://soundcloud.com/davidbizjak/radio-ga-ga-klic-ki-ga-je
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<R33D3M33R> imaš kako sliko?
<Grumpek> sam ker ne znam risat, sem uporabu pac tisto kar znam... vzel sem en magnum 44 in nardil par lukenj... ni se obneslo :)
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<sasa84> magnum 44?? :)
<Grumpek> da sasa magnum 44
<Grumpek> sicer luknje so ble, sam je bla cela stranica zvita
<Grumpek> in neuporabna
<R33D3M33R> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtOUHYxc_Cs
<Seniorita> .44 Magnum Airsoft Revolver - YouTube
<sasa84> Grumpek, a tale magnum je podobn unim iz kavobj. filmov?:))
<R33D3M33R> a to? :(
<R33D3M33R> ups
<R33D3M33R> :)
<Grumpek> ne: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C965aF0y3EU
<Seniorita> 44 Magnum Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter - YouTube
<Grumpek> tole :D
<R33D3M33R> lol, vsekakor nespametno
<Grumpek> jap :)
<Grumpek> sej so se mi smejal :D
<sasa84> đizs :)
<sasa84> a si policaj/vojak/lovec, da maš pištolo?
<Grumpek> nah... strelec :)
<R33D3M33R> pač z airsoft puško bi lahko luknje našopal
<R33D3M33R> pa bi bilo manj stresno za ohišje
<Grumpek> nebi niti prebilo
<Grumpek> pa takrat ni blo airsoft pusk :)
<Grumpek> na streliscu pa mi je folk z veseljem posodu 44ko pa 6 susov :)
<sasa84> Grumpek, a to je pol revolver a ne?
<Grumpek> ja je
<sasa84> ni pištola?
<Grumpek> ne
<Grumpek> to je revolver
<sasa84> revolver ma kao tist za metke...un krog :)
<Grumpek> ja boben
<sasa84> ok...boben :)
<sasa84> kolk gre pa not...6 al 8?
<Grumpek> obicajno 6
<Grumpek> mas pa tut 4, 5, 8, 9
<Grumpek> odvisno od kalibra
<Grumpek> se pravi velikosti krogle
<sasa84> kdo pa dela magnume? kera firma? al se prou imenujejo magnum?
<Grumpek> magnum ni firma, je oznaka za mocnejse polnjenje
<Grumpek> to je pravzaprav municija
<Grumpek> ne orozje
<Grumpek> magnum je dosti mocnejsi od klasicne polnitve
<R33D3M33R> a je kdo že probal 13.04?
<sasa84> aha... recimo, da imam en revolver...nimam magnuma, če nimam "magnum" metkov not?
<Grumpek> naceloma je tako... vendar so sodobni kalibri se nekako razdelil... 44ka je obicajno v magnum izvedbi (.44 Mag, .44 Rem Mag)... 45ka pa v obicajni colt (.45 Long Colt)
<Grumpek> in podobno za ostale
<Grumpek> tako da v praksi rabis magnum capable revolver, da lahko streljas magnum municijo
<R33D3M33R> am, a od 12.10 ne moreš več dobiti alternate cdja?
<sasa84> Grumpek, sej more bit zanimiv streljat... mene ful zanima kakšn je tist sunk iz pištole :)
<Grumpek> to pa lahko precej na izi ugotovis :)
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: nočeš vedeti :P
<Grumpek> v slo je ogromno strelcev :)
<sasa84> nisem glih fenica orožja... zame je ultimate orožje itak meč/sablja, ker mi je ful dostojanstveno orožje...
<lynxlynxlynx> teli majo kar močan recoil, po igrah sodeč
<Grumpek> pobaraj enga
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: ++
<Grumpek> lynxlynxlynx: ni sile ko si 1x navajen
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to itak, ampak napram 9mm recimo
<Grumpek> 50 susov je pa kr izziv ja
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam glede ostrih orožij
<Grumpek> ah 9mm je pudeljcek
<Grumpek> tole pa stelek doberman
<Grumpek> stekel
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> mislm... men so uniforme vojaških častnikov čist top, če majo sabljo zraven
<sasa84> zdej na dr. študiju mamo enga tipa, bil v mornarici...ma prou šolanje od generalštaba in ma zihr kšn visok čin... in bi ga ful rada vprašala, če ma tud sabljo... sam nočm izpast "bedna" :)))
<Grumpek> malo pretiravate :) orozje je orodje za luknjat papir... nic vec :)
<sasa84> bela uniforma, sablja zraven...hoh!
<sasa84> Grumpek, fotr ma uno pištolo za sponke :P
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> zagotovo zelo ucinkovito pribija stvari na druge stvari :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je bolje, da je raven lahek meč, ker je boljši za zbadanje
<lynxlynxlynx> s sabljo skor samo rezljaš lahko
<Grumpek> vsak mec je isto ucinkovit... edino tehnika je drugacna :)
<Grumpek> tako silo proti nekomu v oklepu nima nobene uporabne vrednosti
<Grumpek> tako da rabis nekaj, da bos ucinkovito premagal tehniko nasprotnika
<Grumpek> recimo kak 2 rocni bi bil kr uporaben :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a tist rapir al kwa že?
<sasa84> tist spada med sablje verjetno?
<sasa84> al meče?
<R33D3M33R> nep, med jabolke in hruške :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ma tist je že igla
<lynxlynxlynx> Grumpek: dvorocni so precenjeni
<Grumpek> vsak mec je precenjen
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh proti oklepnikom boš več s prebadačem naredu
<Grumpek> looky https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anEuw8F8cpE
<Seniorita> Raiders of the Lost Ark - Why Guns Are Better Than Swords - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<Grumpek> boljse ni mogu pokazat :)
<sasa84> LOOOL
<sasa84> zdj grem pa počas spat :)
<Grumpek> ln :)
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko :=)
<Grumpek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-02
<mihadroid> !g testis
<Seniorita> Modo - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modo
<mihadroid> Jutro
<zdobersek> yang: http://replicant.us/2013/11/fairphone/
<Seniorita> About the Fairphone | Replicant project
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/12/slovenske_studente_z_dunaja_bo_po_studiju_tezko_privabiti_nazaj_v_domovino.aspx
<Seniorita> Slovenske študente z Dunaja bo po študiju težko privabiti nazaj v domovino - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Tako pravi Anton Levstek, ki skupaj 'drži' Slovence na Dunaju. 'Težko mi je, ko slišim, da ljudje doma ne vidijo perspektive, da nimajo upanja. Ne smemo si dovoliti, da izgubimo cele generacije.'«
<yang> zdobersek: kul, jaz svojega dobim v januarju
<zdobersek> yang: a ta spy machine?
<yang> mislim, da ni nic manj "spy" kot katerikoli drug smartphone
<yang> mogoce v verziji 2 se bodo se malo bolj potrudili napram FSF
<yang> Vec "socialnih" projektov bi moralo biti na vec podrocjih, pri masovni produkciji elektronike jjih je relativno malo
<yang> CE recimo izdelava iBad-a pride cca. 15-20 USD, prodajajo ga pa za 600 USD pol vec kaksni zasluzki so tu
<zdobersek> ja, ampak ne stane tko mal
<yang> veriga do trgovca in posledicno do kupca je precej dolga
<yang> vsak zeli svoj delez pri prodaji
<yang> saj tudi pri fairphoneu niso delali cisto zastonj
<yang> toliko so ze zasluzilli, da so si izplacalli place za ves ta cas
<yang> s tem da so morda tudi posteno placali proizvajalcem
<haklc> kdo tukaj že naroèeval iz pasadena.si ?
<yang> predvsem je fino, ce se je ta projekt realliziral, da bo odskocna deska se za druge podobje projekte
<idioterna> yang: velik jamranja v unem clanku, pa dost neresnic
<idioterna> najvec tistih ki odidejo v tujino je slabo izobrazenih
<yang> spet ti ves bolje ocitno
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> jaz sem dejansko sel na stat.si in prebral kdo je zapustil drzavo.
<yang> aja uradnim statistikam verjames, saj res
<idioterna> ne tko k tisti k sklepajo na podlagi "lastnega obcutka"
<idioterna> mhm, verjamem skrbno zbranim statistikam z javno znano metodologijo
<idioterna> ne nekim jamracem z interneta
<yang> pa brezposelnost, se je tudi "uradno" zmanjsala
<idioterna> ne, ni se
<idioterna> zmanjsalo se je stevilo registriranih brezposelnih, kar ni isto.
<yang> a si kdaj pomislil koliko brezposelnih za namen javne statistike ni vodenih v evidencah zavoda za zaposlovanje ?
<idioterna> ne, res nikoli nisem na kaj takega pomislil
<idioterna> are you being thick?
<yang> metode za zmanjsevanje brezposelnosti so lahko zelo enostavne, daj cloveku obvezen pol letni seminar, se bo sam izpisal
<idioterna> to ni zmanjsana brezposelnost
<yang> na zavodu tudi sami pravijo, da lahko lljudi samo usmerjajo, ne morejo jim pa dejansko "zrihtati" sluzb, vsak se mora sam pobrigati za to
<idioterna> kar drzi
<yang> lahko te dajo na "seminar" kjer te naucijo osnov iskanja sluzbe, pol je pa na tebi
<idioterna> kar je z zavodom narobe je predvsem to, da zmece gore denarja v "usposabljanje", ki je namenjeno prakticno izkljucno temu, da nekdo ki ta izobrazevanja pripravlja dobro zasluzi
<idioterna> yang: ja kaj si pa ti mislu?
<idioterna> da bodo ustanovil firmo ki te bo zaposlila?
<yang> ja taka firma je recimo adecco, ki isce sluzbe zate, al pa v tujini si recimo strokovnjak, in imas head hunterja, ki ti isce sluzbo
<yang> seveda pol on velce provizijo
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> a to naj bi po tvoje delal zavod za zaposlovanje?
<yang> je pa vsaj to v redu, da pri nas ne mores vzeti delavca, ne da bi imel razpisano prosto delovno mesto na zavodu, to je po zakonu obvezno
<idioterna> "isce sluzbe zate?"
<idioterna> adecco isce kadre za podjetja, ne sluzbe za ljudi
<idioterna> yang: to se ti dejansko zdi dobro?
<idioterna> da ne mores zaposliti delavca, ne da bi obrazce na zavod posiljal?
<yang> no ampak kaj imas pol od zavoda, razen recimo "seminarja" kjer te naucijo kako napisati prosnjo...
<idioterna> imas svetovanje za tistih 98% prebivalstva, ki ni nikoli prebralo ZDR
<idioterna> in se niti priblizno ne zavedajo svojih pravic in obveznosti
<idioterna> in se jim niti sanja ne, da je delavec v resnici v sloveniji noro zasciten pred delodajalcem
<idioterna> in lahko spravi firmo v minus, ce hoce
<yang> ja klinac, to ti mislis
<idioterna> ne, to jaz _vem_
<yang> firma ti lahko vedno rece "ce ti ni vsec nas nacin dela, pa pejt drugam" kok je pa izbire da bos sel na drugo delovno mesto
<idioterna> ker sem dejansko prebral ZDR
<idioterna> firma ti komot to rece
<idioterna> ti pa komot reces "ne morte me tok slabo placat kot jaz lahko slabo delam"
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja ok
<idioterna> in ce pazis na zelo malo stvari
<idioterna> te _ne morejo_ odpustit
<idioterna> ne da bi tvegal tozbo v kateri ne morejo zmagat
<yang> dobro to imas prav
<yang> ce si za nedolocen cas imas vec pravic
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zato nihce vec ne zaposluje za nedolocen cas
<yang> ampak takih slzb za nedolocen cas je vedno manj
<idioterna> ker je neodgovorno od direktorja, da bi to storil
<idioterna> ker lahko ogrozi celotno poslovanje
<idioterna> ker na zalost ni vedno delodajalec bad guy
<idioterna> zgolj praviloma
<dz0ny> drq je blo to zdej
<idioterna> drq? :)
<dz0ny> hah typo na mestu
<zdobersek> as spet na tabletu?
<dz0ny> ne tablet je k
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> android ni
<yang> idioterna: fora zavoda je tudi ta, da ce zelis prejemati socialno podporo, moras biti prijavljen na zavodu, torej moras spostovati metode po katerih delajo, obvezne seminarje itd.
<yang> ce se izpises ali te izpisejo nisi vec upravicen do socialne podpore
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je normalno
<idioterna> no v resnici do socialne podpore vedno si upravicen
<idioterna> do nadomestila za brezposelnost nisi
<yang> in verjemi mi, noben si ne zeli hoditi na pol letni seminar 3x tedensko po 4 ure :)
<idioterna> razlika je pomembna, ker je visina nadomestila odvisna od visine dohodkov v preteklosti
<idioterna> verjamem da si ne zelijo
<idioterna> to ni moj point
<yang> ne govorim o nadomestilu za brezposelnost, to je samo zacasno glede na leta ko si delal v firmi, govorim o socialni podpori, ta je neomejena
<idioterna> moj point je, da statisticni urad zelo dobro meri brezposelnost
<idioterna> socialne podpore ti ne more ukinit zavod za zaposlovanje
<idioterna> lahko ti jo CSD ukine
<idioterna> al pa DURS pobere
<yang> idioterna: merijo lahko samo tiste brezposelne ki so prijavljeni na zavodu, preostalih ne morejo, pa ves da jih je vsaj se polovica recimo
<idioterna> ne, to ni res.
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja?
<idioterna> merijo popolnoma vse drzavljane, ker imajo dostop do podatkov o dohodkih
<idioterna> edino, cesar ne morejo meriti, pa bi bilo super, ce bi lahko
<idioterna> so brezposelni, ki v resnici delajo na crno
<idioterna> in placilo dobijo na roke
<yang> ja
<yang> kaj pa tisti ki so v status quo
<idioterna> kako pa zgleda status quo?
<yang> torej ki ne hodijo v sluzbo in ne prejemajo socialne podporre - nevidni drzavljani
<idioterna> zakaj bi bili nevidni?
<idioterna> se vedno jim obracunajo dohodnino na podlagi tega, kar o njih vejo
<idioterna> ce nimajo zavedenih prihodkov, pa niso upokojeni ali otroci ali studentje ali invalidi
<idioterna> potem so brezposelni odrasli
<yang> aha
<yang> ok
<yang> sem mislil da za njih ne vodijo evidence
<idioterna> dost naivno :)
<idioterna> cesar ne pocnejo je glasno objavljanje tega da 250k dela sposobnih ne dela
<idioterna> to jim tezko zameris, glede na to da okoli 100k od teh ljudi enkrat na tri leta kupi avto.
<idioterna> sicer je mozno, da dobijo 50 evrov od strica in kupijo star renault 5
<yang> ja
<yang> al pa bmw x5 nov
<yang> odvisno kok je "stric" pr dnarju
<yang> ker v bistvu ce ti najdes kovcek z miljonom te ne bo nihce vprasal od kod ti denar in si lahko kupis karkoli
<idioterna> no to ni cisto res
<idioterna> kar je res je to, da ne morejo preveriti vsega in da nekaterih reci ne smejo preveriti
<idioterna> jim zakonodaja ne omogoca
<yang> ja
<yang> so ze vedli zakaj spisat tako zakonodajo
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/AmazonDrone
<Seniorita> Amazon Drone (AmazonDrone) on Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest from Amazon Drone (@AmazonDrone). Terrorizing your skies with tiny packages of stuff in about 10 years. Email: TheAmazonDrone@gmail.com. Seattle«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kkrist77: Samodejni zagon skripte [Ub 12.04]  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41156/#p41156
<idioterna> mhm, vedl so, da drzava ne sme krsiti zasebnosti posameznikov
<idioterna> ampak tebi je za take reci vseeno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Samodejni zagon skripte [Ub 12.04]  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41157/#p41157
<dz0ny> o/
<CrazyLemon> \o
<zdobersek> zdej cakamo samo se saso ...
<CrazyLemon> ne boš je dočakal!
<zdobersek> y?
<dz0ny> cl ma webcam
<dz0ny> pa vid v spalnico
<dz0ny> da se ni vstala
<dz0ny> oz spy webcam
<zdobersek> cl is of the NSA
<zdobersek> all makes sense
<yang> CrazyLemon: tole bi bil avto zate http://v4.si/cl/2011-07-19%2010.22.23.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang S5 <3
<CrazyLemon> res je to avto zame.. eden lepših <100k €
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> LJuti Lemon
<idioterna> "lep" pa "avto" v istem stavku je narobe
<idioterna> lepi so bicikli pa peci za centralno kurjavo.
<zdobersek> pa punce
<idioterna> ne punce so dost nagravzni biotopi
<napsy> dan
<napsy> po enem letu upgrejdam z 12.10 na 13.10
<slax0r> zakaj ze avto ni lep? me zanima ta tvoja teorija :)
<napsy> yeey \o/
<slax0r> hi napsy
<slax0r> js pa mam dopust od 20.12. in zgleda da bom koncno naredil dual boot na comp \o/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zakaj le?!?!
<CrazyLemon> CS:GO bo kmalu na steamu! linux veržn!
<slax0r> moti me 'kmalu'
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r trenutno je beta!
<CrazyLemon> do 20.12 bo že release!
<slax0r> upajmo
<slax0r> sam dual boot ostane
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<slax0r> ah jebiga
<CrazyLemon> reku si da imaš dual boot sam zaradi cs:go
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> je bil ja, zdaj sm se pa nabavu portal 2, cc3 in mwo :)
<slax0r> sploh pa, ce tak pomislim, nisem dal 1000eur za gamerski pc, sam za dve igri :P
<slax0r> ko me prime, partis, pa gas :P
<slax0r> pa se teste za igre moram pisat, ko se mi da
<haklc> teste za igre? ka delas pri zootfly?
<slax0r> ne, sprobas igro, napises clanek in objavis
<slax0r> aja, za nas community ki smo ga zalaufali pred dobrim mescem in pol
<dz0ny> do show
<dz0ny> .sc ΛYLΛ - RoodFM Guest mix
<jabuk> ΛYLΛ - RoodFM Guest mix(43 minut) http://soundcloud.com/yla-3/yl-roodfm-guest-mix ♥60 ▶1,263
<dz0ny> perfect work music
<zdobersek> odvisno, kaj delas
<dz0ny> writing tests
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctsLxYt4mNk
<Seniorita> Flosstradamus & DJ Sliink - Test Me - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Nomads EP out now on Fool's Gold Download: http://soundcloud.com/flosstradamus/flosstradamus-dj-sliink-test Flosstradamus: http://soundcloud.com/flosstradamu...«
<zdobersek> nic pametnega.
<dz0ny> heh
<zdobersek> nek svoh trap
<zdobersek> semizdi
<haklc> men je crknla grafièna na macbooku starejšega letnika
<slax0r> dz0ny: www.proteus-gaming.com
<haklc> a se sploh splaèa dat popravit_
<haklc> ?
<zdobersek> ooh, serverje maste
<zdobersek> http://www.proteus-gaming.com/forum/objave/counter_strike_16/redman1_sk_slovenc_nesposoben_ljubosumen_admin/
<Seniorita> forum
<dz0ny> slax0r: bad bad programming
<dz0ny> ce ne sprejmem piškotov letim na google
<dz0ny> slaxor rabis za tf2?
<dz0ny> rabte
<dz0ny> :)?
<zdobersek> CE SI UPATE
<zdobersek> BOTI
<dz0ny> kaj se spet jezis :)?
<dz0ny> haklc: mac nima tle kaj iskat :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ^
<Sky[x]> what ?
<slax0r> dz0ny: typo3 -.-
<slax0r> ah to
<slax0r> ja, naj kar je tako :P
<slax0r> sprejmi pa ne bo :P
<slax0r> dz0ny: ce bos urejal vse za tf2 in vodil server itd. z veseljem
<haklc> komi èakam da pride ven Neos
<haklc> z veè featuri
<zdobersek> !g Neos
<Seniorita> Vola in vacanza con Neos - Voli esclusivi di qualità http://www.neosair.it/
<haklc> Typo3 Neos
<haklc> totalna konverzija bi lahka temu rekel
<haklc> oz. implementacija na novo iz nule
<haklc> beta 1 je zunaj, ampak po moje še ni èisto dodelana
<dz0ny> haklc: kdo tukaj že naroèeval iz pasadena.si ?
<dz0ny> kaj je blo pa to ^^
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kter client?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a?
<dz0ny> slax0r: nimate kake admin skripte
<slax0r> dz0ny: za?
<dz0ny> slax0r: admin
<dz0ny> slax0r: tole smo mel za tf2 server https://github.com/ubuntu-si/tf2-bot
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/tf2-bot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to tf2-bot development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kter mIRC client koristis?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol :)
<dz0ny> none
<idioterna> on ne mirca.
<dz0ny> weecaht to >websocket
<idioterna> *desetkica*
<zdobersek> mwa :*
<slax0r> in kaj ta bot dela?
<zdobersek> wallhack+aimbot
<dz0ny> slax0r: web statistika + vse kar zna rcon
<zdobersek> we are the hackerz
<slax0r> web statistika je hlstatsx
<slax0r> ni se javno objavljena, ker se plugin popravljam za cs1.6
<slax0r> tako da ne vidim poante zakaj bi nekega bota dajal gor
<slax0r> aja, rcon, mas pa hlsw
<slax0r> se vseeno rabis nekoga ki bo streznik vzdrzeval, in da bo vecino casa vsaj en admin gor
<dz0ny> no zato maš pa bota :)
<slax0r> ja pa kaj ti bo bot? a lahko prek bota spectatas? :)
<dz0ny> ne prek irca so nadzoroval server
<idioterna> if you can read the matrix in raw form
<dz0ny> sploh ker mas fore za mvm
<slax0r> overkill :)
<dz0ny> jah tist smo sam igral
<dz0ny> tist je blo najbolj popularno
<dz0ny> ostalo pa niso hotel tko igrat
<dz0ny> pa takrat noben plugin ni delal na linux
<dz0ny> tud meta mod
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj tocn je blo
<dz0ny> se ena prednost je to da sam rcon rabis
<dz0ny> nobenga plugina
<dz0ny> plain install
<slax0r> ne vem kako je za tf2
<slax0r> ampak za cstrike je metamod ze od antike
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> mogoce za tf2 ne rabis, za cs verjemi da rabis
<slax0r> folk se je razvadil
<slax0r> z voti in vsemi pickarijami
<slax0r> rank itd
<slax0r> ja ne vem, lej, ce se bos igral z tem, lahko vkljucimo, sam od nas nihce trenutno nima casa se za to
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> sej jaz tud ne
<dz0ny> ker potem itak nihce ne igra
<slax0r> ja saj, ker se je treba aktivno ukvarjat z tem :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: DX paketa ne boš videl
<dz0ny> Due to upgraded security check and serious delay in Beijing airport, airlines have already rejected thousands of parcels and returned the parcels to shipper WITHOUT updating the China Post tracking system.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 3D printer ubod, si bos prej lahko sam sprintal kokr po posti dobil
<slax0r> dz0ny: a je kaj podobnega iz usa? :P
<dz0ny> a dx?
<dz0ny> no idea
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh
<slax0r> ne mislim kak serious delay
<CrazyLemon> itak je sam en paket v clear pakiranju.. tko da imho it will pass
<slax0r> kaj si pa narocil?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r DX
<slax0r> dealextreme?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<slax0r> ok, kaj pa si narocil? :D
<slax0r> to je bilo prvotno vprasanje pravzaprav :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..kaj sm naroču :d..prebral sem kje :/
<CrazyLemon> naroču sm en silicone case za telefon
<CrazyLemon> http://track-chinapost.com/?page_id=242/china-post-forum-group1/china-post-discussion-forum14/important-message-from-china-post-beijing-office-thread1173.0
<Seniorita> China Post Forum | » China Post Forum » China Post Discussion » Important Message from China Post Beijing officeTracking System for China Post Register Air Mail ,EMS ,eBay ePacket,Hong Kong Post
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je tko če cel november
<CrazyLemon> že*
<yang> root@TP-LINK:/etc/config# uptime 14:21:16 up 137 days, 22:15,  load average: 0.10, 0.07, 0.06
<yang> kr stabilna elektrika v BS3
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Linux Mint 16 `Petra` Released [Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/n4pITSVJRE8/linux-mint-16-petra-released-screenshots.html
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 168 GBP EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 203.02295999999998 EUR
<zdobersek> .pretvori 100 EUR BTC
<jabuk> zdobersek: NaN BTC
<zdobersek> poof
<zdobersek> and it's gone.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Turn Headphone Jack to a Microphone Jack in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8Wv4Cmvt3KI/turn-headphone-jack-microphone-jack-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be lazy ..dodaj btc converter
<anny> živ
<CrazyLemon> jo
<anny> em...jutri nesem comp na servis
<anny> ima kdo kakšno idejo, kako preprečiti ne
<anny> neželeno šnofanje?
<maxipin> Kaj pa je s kompom?
<slax0r> vzami disk ven
<maxipin> Kriptiraj disk ;)
<CrazyLemon> popravi doma comp!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> nope
<anny> tipkovnica je fuč
<CrazyLemon> laptop?
<anny> izpadel mi je windows znak, haha:)))
<CrazyLemon> in zato neseš comp na servis?
<CrazyLemon> zaradi enga znaka?
<anny> ne, vse skupaj je treba zamenjat
<anny> kjer manjka tipka gre prah in smeti not
<CrazyLemon> no sej to lahk hitro daš vn
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni v garanciji
<CrazyLemon> /s/ni/je
<anny> ni v garanciji
<CrazyLemon> pol bi na tvojem mestu sam dal vn tipkovnico
<slax0r> potem pa 'sraufcigr' v roke
<anny> lahko dobim tudi samo tipkovnico in sama zamenjam, a potebujem en tutorial
<slax0r> pa poberi ven teh par sraufov
<slax0r> in zamenjaj tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> anny ogromno jih je na youtubih :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš za en laptop?
<slax0r> anny: tutorial: youtube.com -> make & model laptop change keyboard
<CrazyLemon> /s/change keyboard/disassemble
<CrazyLemon> več hitov :p
<slax0r> ja sam disassemble ti pomece res detajlno kako racunalnik dat na prafaktorje :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r exactly :9
<CrazyLemon> in 99% se jih tko začne da daš pač tipkovnico vn :)
<anny> asus K50AB
<slax0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKbtCx2HoHA
<Seniorita> How to replace keyboard Asus PRO79I alse in K50 K70 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Easy way to remove and replace keyboard in Asus. Solution can be use in K50AB K50AD K50AF K50C K50ID K50IE K50IJ K50IL K50IN K50IP K51AC K51AE K70 K70AB K70A...«
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> tega sploh ne rabis sraufat
<slax0r> gre tko tipkovnica ven
<CrazyLemon> hm..asusi so fajn narejeni
<CrazyLemon> če želiš pri HPju karkoli zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> moraš celga razstavit
<slax0r> jp
<slax0r> pa dell je tut tak postal na zalost
<anny> dell ma prednaložen ubuntu
<anny> se pravi, da je potrebno samo ta črni trak vstavit?
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> to te bo mogoce malo hecalo, ker je nerodno, ampak kar pogumno
<slax0r> unicit ne mores nic
<slax0r> ce trakca ne strgas seveda
<slax0r> :P
<anny> sej tipkovnica 1 je že kaput
<anny> bom poskusila
<CrazyLemon> kakšn je to odnos..boš poskusila..ne! uspela boš! verjamemo vate!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<maxipin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL9s0gPPRM4
<Seniorita> Kdo je Å¡tudent? - Å tudenti in reforma Å OU - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Medijske osebnosti o tem kdo je študent, zakaj mora biti politično aktiven in zakaj naj se udeleži študentskega referenduma v sredo, 4. decembra 2013. Sodelu...«
<anny> Yoda style
<dz0ny> lol git clone https://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/ --depth 1
<Seniorita> clementine-player - A cross-platform music player based on Amarok 1.4 - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> Cloning into 'clementine-player'...
<dz0ny> fatal: expected shallow/unshallow, got Error: internal server error
<dz0ny> i crashed google
<anny> do it or do not there is no try
<CrazyLemon> http://www.clementine-player.org/
<Seniorita> Clementine Music Player
<CrazyLemon> v slovenščini..very nice :)
<dz0ny> yjpe zihr
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> mernik :)
<anny> opa
<anny> bravo
<dz0ny> pa se za win je
<dz0ny> k da to rabm :)
<idioterna> yjpe?
<anny> dz0ny, nikoli ne veš :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: sori tapikal sem te
<dz0ny> zatipkal :)
<idioterna> kaj zihr js?
<dz0ny> who else?
<idioterna> which thing?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mislu je da si ti prevajal clementine player :)
<idioterna> aja uh
<idioterna> nisem
<idioterna> js compilam.
<anny> pr clementine pogrešam samo kakšen dodatek, kot je dež
<anny> odlično za uspavat otroke
<dz0ny> sej je
<slax0r> meh... amarok <3
<dz0ny> Å¡e mackeso
<CrazyLemon> winamp <3
<maxipin> itunes <3
<dz0ny> foobar ftw
<slax0r> winamp je sel po gobe
<slax0r> itunes -.-
<dz0ny> well that blob od appla k zre 1gb rama ni ravno > to love
<anny> loll
<maxipin> saj ne žre 1gb
<anny> we love jabuk
<dz0ny> maxipin: na macu
<dz0ny> k je sahred lib
<dz0ny> shared
<maxipin> ja na macu :D
<dz0ny> na win tolk žre
<maxipin> jah pol pa uporabli mac-a
<maxipin> Tuki vse dela tipi tpoi
<maxipin> topi*
<slax0r> mhm...
<dz0ny> jah men tud na *nix
<slax0r> od kdaj? :D
<maxipin> lol :D
<maxipin> raje se vpraša: do kdaj*
<dz0ny> ce ne dela pa popravim
<slax0r> sure, ce ga mas za pr0n dlaj, filme gledat, muziko poslusat, in se it hipstera :)
<slax0r> dljat*
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> bledner je kul
<slax0r> to bi se dos delal ce bi mel gui :P
<dz0ny> pa bash pa python mam rad
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pa docker
<dz0ny> druzga pa ne rabim
<slax0r> maxipin: sem uporabljal mac kar nekaj casa, toliko problemov se na win nisem mel kot tam ;)
<maxipin> slax0r: veliko je odvisno od uporabnikov ;)
<dz0ny> k ne znaš uporabljat :)
<slax0r> a zdaj hoces povedat da sem nesposoben? :)
<maxipin> right
<dz0ny> jaz se tud na japonski wc neb upal usest
<maxipin> :D
<slax0r> dobro da sem za *nix dovolj sposoben ;)
<dz0ny> slax0r: men je smešno folk kup maca + takoj da brew gor
<dz0ny> ker drugač ne moreš nč pametnega počet
<maxipin> Linus ma mac-a pa linux gor ;)
<dz0ny> al pa 3-4 vmje laufa
<maxipin> To je prava kombinacija ;)
<slax0r> glup je mac, kar na enkrat zacne wlan metat dol, se ti sploh ne sanja zakaj, potem noce vec polnit, ker se je, pazi to, izpraznil do konca
<slax0r> itd.
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> pa se ui je...yuck :/
<dz0ny> jaz sem ga preklel k je skoz rušu after effects
<dz0ny> al je pa shranu pa je blo ob odpiranju borked
<maxipin> dz0ny, tale brew pa prav kul zgleda
<slax0r> si probal kaj submitat na appstore?
<dz0ny> slax0r: koga?
<slax0r> kak app al pa kaj takega
<slax0r> pravzaprav, pozabi submitanje na appstore
<slax0r> si probal za iphone kdaj kaj razvit in hotu installat na svoj iphone?
<slax0r> cela ceramonija
<dz0ny> nope
<slax0r> 20 certifikatov, 40 potrdil
<slax0r> ta ID sem, un ID tja
<slax0r> da lahko aplikacijo ki jo razvijas das na svoj telefon
<dz0ny> ja pa 100$ je letna naročnina
<slax0r> ko prides do appstore se ti pa strga :D
<anny> ne hvala
<slax0r> to ne vem, me niti ni zanimalo
<slax0r> sefu sem samo dal link, ce hoces, placaj :D
<slax0r> win je butast, to je res
<slax0r> sam mac pa je pravi retard
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> na macu bodo omejil llvm
<dz0ny> al neko pro verzijo boš mogu mt
<slax0r> saj na macu se se samo omejuje
<dz0ny> da boš lahko kaj razvijal al pa brew uporabljal
<maxipin> slax0r a linux je pa oh in sploh?
<slax0r> da <3
<maxipin> sploh ko ti kaj ne dela, pa porabljaš čas da nekaj rešiš
<slax0r> ne vem kdaj sem nazadnje :)
<slax0r> plus, vsaj lahko nekaj resis
<slax0r> maca pa neses na servis al pa kupis novga :)
<maxipin> neseš na servis pa ti dajo novega ;)
<slax0r> ja itak, na vratah cakajo z novim v rokah :)
<maxipin> pa drugače na mac-u lahko tudi ogromno stvari pofixaš, za razliko od windowsa
<maxipin> saj ja imaš root
<slax0r> nisem nikoli rekel da ga nimas
<slax0r> sam, ko se je baterija spraznila do konca in hudic ni hotu vec polnit, ni root nic pomagal :)
<slax0r> en vecer sem zabusil na googlu in iskal resitev
<maxipin> to je hardware problem
<maxipin> to se zgodi tudi na hp-ju
<slax0r> in potem nek oldschool bullshit fix
<slax0r> k moras drzat 5 tipk v ninja polozaju in izklapljat ter vklapljat polnilec in racunalnik
<slax0r> sem mel ze kar nekaj laptopov, pa se noben ni nehal filat zato ker se je do konca spraznu :)
<maxipin> ja saj mac se tudi nebi smel
<maxipin> pa je očitno bilo nekaj narobe
<maxipin> da se ni prej ugasnil
<maxipin> ker globoka praznenja hudo uničujejo baterijo
<slax0r> ja ce pa mac je superioren, to se ne bi smelo zgodit :P
<maxipin> O BMW se pa ne pokvari?
<slax0r> vozim vw :P
<maxipin> Da ne govorim o ferrari-jih
<slax0r> sam zanimivo
<slax0r> kako vsaka debata o racunalnikih slej ko prej preklopi na avtomobile, pa to je ze minimalno 10 let tako :)
<maxipin> slax0r: ker je najbližja primerjava
<slax0r> disagree, ampak w/e
<slax0r> mal heca, mal resnice....but....grem domu
<slax0r> \o
<anny> lp
<anny> tudi grem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41158/#p41158
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41159/#p41159
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2013/12/reper_zlatko_napadan_sredi_ljubljane.aspx
<Seniorita> Raperja Zlatka napadli sredi Ljubljane - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Pred nekaj minutami je na svojem Facebookovem profilu raper Zlatan Čordić - Zlatko objavil zapis o tem, kako so ga sredi Ljubljane grdo napadli.«
<CrazyLemon> "napadli" :D
<dz0ny> verbalno
<dz0ny> pa se raklama for free
<dz0ny> tip zna :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo je ta punca na RT?
<dz0ny> masa :)
<CrazyLemon> nima ravno radio voicea :)
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/svet-vozil/evropska-komisija-razmislja-o-omejitvah-hitrosti-na-avtocestah-nic-vec-voznje-s-hitrostjo-nad-115-kmh
<Seniorita> Evropska komisija razmišlja o omejitvah hitrosti na avtocestah: Nič več vožnje s hitrostjo nad 115 km/h? | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Maksimalna dovoljena hitrost vožnje avtomobilov na območju EU bi kmalu lahko postala omejena na 115km/h. Evropska komisija namreč razmišlja, da bi v vse avtomobile vgradili omejevalnike hitrosti, s katerimi bi onemogočili vožnjo hitrejšo od dovoljene.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja valda
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej ko pelješ 130 km/h je to okrog ~120km/h po GPSu
<dz0ny> kdo pa pravi gps
<CrazyLemon> pa jim je očitno še to preveč :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdaj vidim omejevalnike hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> ni panike..bomo pač vozili starejše avte :)
<dz0ny> bos mogu pa predelat
<dz0ny> mal frgazar drug :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lej.. dejstvo je da to nikoli ne bo v zakonu
<CrazyLemon> why?
<dz0ny> cak birokrati z bruslja bodo ze pogruntal kako
<CrazyLemon> ker je nemčija glavna v evropi.. in nemčija služi s svojimi omejevalnikomi hitrosti na 250km/h
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon>  »Menimo, in to so pokazale tudi statistike, da se večina hujših prometnih nesreč ne dogaja na avtocestah ampak na lokalnih cestah, kjer je hitrost že omejena. Prav tako številni menijo, da evropska komisija nase prevzema odločitev, o kateri bi v resnici morali odločati v vsaki posamezni državi članici,« po poročanju RT meni Achim Schneider iz Porschea.
<dz0ny> https://bitflop.me/game/play/63
<Seniorita> Login | Bitflop
<Seniorita> »Bitflop is fun new way to play poker against your opponents using a webcam.«
<CrazyLemon> naj pol omejijo na 90 km/h :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ja pol ne vem cemu bo avtocesta
<dz0ny> a jeuk si ti?
<CrazyLemon> čeprav v UK
<CrazyLemon> je omejitev 115 km/h če se ne motim
<idioterna> to je ftw
<idioterna> 115 top je best
<CrazyLemon> ker ? :)
<idioterna> 40% nizja poraba
<idioterna> ful boljsi zrak v lublan
<CrazyLemon> no ne pretiravaj :)
<idioterna> i don't
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobu 40% nizjo porabo do tell
<idioterna> sila upora narasca s kvadratom hitrosti.
<idioterna> okol fizike se pac ne da
<idioterna> sej za priuse bojo dovolil 118.
<CrazyLemon> torej praviš da vsi avti imajo enak upor zraka? :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tor Browser Bundle Ubuntu PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wUMVrlCs0s8/tor-browser-bundle-ubuntu-ppa.html
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U
<Seniorita> PS4 Launch MEDIAMARKT - Massenschlacht!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Abonnieren: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=xMajinDub AUFKLAPPEN FÜR MEHR INFOS!!!!!!!! ... EIN GANZ NORMALER 29. NOVEMBER IM JAHRE 2013!...«
<dz0ny> ^^ zombie attak
<idioterna> sej sm ze tm na unm kanalu reku
<idioterna> to je pac amerika.
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAM3rIBG5k
<Seniorita> Rammstein - Amerika - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Official video clip from 2004. Lyrics: We're all living in Amerika Amerika ist wunderbar We're all living in Amerika Amerika, Amerika Wenn getanzt wird will ...«
<dz0ny> hm pol mas pa se to http://aattp.org/4chan-user-attempts-suicide-on-live-cam-as-hundreds-watch-and-do-nothing-video/
<Seniorita> 4chan User Attempts Suicide on Live Cam As HUNDREDS Watch–and Do Nothing (Video) | Americans Against the Tea Party
<Seniorita> »At around 7 PM on Saturday night, a 4chan (an image board) user known only as Stephen announced on the 4chan boards that he planned to kill himself. "This i«
<idioterna> ja to je pa 4chan
<idioterna> itak pac
<idioterna> je ridiculous da se folk zgraza nad 4chanom
<dz0ny>  bl je hec da so "folk k ga ni poznal", pa so bli v njegovem okolisu
<dz0ny> potreboval pomoc
<dz0ny> to vse pove :)
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> kasno pomoc so potreboval
<idioterna> a zarad pozara
<dz0ny> ne ker je eden zraven njih hotu samomor nardit :)
<zdobersek> hva zdj
<zdobersek> tf2?
<idioterna> rajs dirizable
<dz0ny> http://torrentfreak.com/russell-brand-get-my-new-dvd-from-the-pirate-bay-131202/
<Seniorita> Russell Brand: Get My New DVD From The Pirate Bay | TorrentFreak
<Seniorita> »English comedian Russell Brand is no stranger to controversy and in the past few days the funnyman has been at it again, this time concerning the release of his new DVD. Brand informed his Twitter followers that obtaining Messiah Complex can be achieved in various ways, not least via The Pirate Bay. Potential UK viewers need not be concerned about ISP censorship either, as Brand helpfully provided a link to a Pirate Bay proxy.«
<anny> čer
<CrazyLemon> bivši profesor pravkar bil na studio city..kr kurjo kožo sem dobu ko sm ga vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> čer anny ..si zrihtala tipkovnico?
<dz0ny> nč metuljčkov :)?
<anny> CrazyLemon, kateri prof je bil?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi naredu izpit bi mogoče bili metučljki..tko pa je bila kurja koža :D
<anny> tipkovnico nisem še...jutri moram na servis po novo, potem bomo pa videli, če bo šlo
<CrazyLemon> anny mihelčič
<anny> auuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> auuu indeed :)
<anny> ekonomija Å¡est zabija
<anny> legenda
<CrazyLemon> ne ravno :D
<anny> ja pa je
<CrazyLemon> edini v razredu sm bil ki je Å¡el na izpit
<CrazyLemon> pa me ni pustu :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<idioterna> mihelcic je kul
<CrazyLemon> anny ker fakse pa si ti vse končala da poznaš vse profesorje?? :)
<dz0ny> to je huje kot pa če nebi šel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zjutraj so me iz referata zbudili
<CrazyLemon> in me vprašali "prof. mihelčič sprašuje ali boste prišli na izpit" :D
<anny> CrazyLemon - brez težav bi se pretvarjala za enih 12, vključno s kranjsko sorbono
<CrazyLemon> ker sm pač bil edini :D
<anny> loool
<anny> in si Å¡el?
<CrazyLemon> anny seveda :D
<anny> bravo
<anny> izid je v primerjavi s tem pogumom manj pomemben
<CrazyLemon> anny izid ni bil tako slab kot sem pričakoval da bo.. ker se nisem neki kaj preveč pripravil sem samo hotel preverit kakšni so izpiti pri "legendi" :)
<anny> aha
<anny> če si bil edini, te je dolgo tenstal?
<CrazyLemon> anny ma niti ne
<CrazyLemon> je bil kr korekten na izpitu
<anny> kul
<anny> za te strah in groze se ponavadi izkaže, da so kar pravični
<anny> CrazyLemon, si zdaj zaključil študij?
<dz0ny> jaz sem mel en čuden predmet, neki z psihologijo pa organizacijo v skupin
<dz0ny> priden na zagovor prevrnem stol
<anny> dz0ny, management
<dz0ny> anny: neki takšnega ja
<dz0ny> "oho gospod"
 * anny ve vse!
<dz0ny> in mi je dala najtežja vprašanja
<anny> kar je blo za dz0nyja mala malca
<dz0ny> ja :)
<anny> no viš
<anny> za na kruh namazat
<dz0ny> in pol me na konc vpraša a so mi vsi povedal kaj sprašuje
<anny> lol
<dz0ny> pr njej jih je 20% nardil
<dz0ny> v prvo
<anny> presenetljivo visok odstotek
<dz0ny> 200+ na letnik je to kr malo :)
<dz0ny> v srednji sem bil tud kazensko vprašan
<dz0ny> mi je uspel neki raznest
<dz0ny> kaboom pa pokadil se je
<idioterna> zakaj bi se pa bal mihelcica
<dz0ny> me je hudič vprašal boolovo algebro po ieee
<anny> idioterna, si ga ti imel?
<dz0ny> itak sm spet glih tist znal :)
<anny> bool je kul
<idioterna> nism ga mel
<idioterna> sm se pa pogovarju z njim veckrat
<idioterna> cist uredu se mi zdi
<anny> no, kako potem soliš pamet?
<idioterna> kasno pamet
<dz0ny> sej večinoma so vsi kul
<anny> lej, vsak faks, vsaka smer ima enega, da dela redukcijo
<idioterna> jsm mel magajno, kjer je blo dejansko treba znat :)
<dz0ny> razen 2-3
<dz0ny> na Å¡olo/faks
<idioterna> kononenko mi je mal creepy
<anny> kononenko je precej nor
<idioterna> sam tut njega nism mel
<anny> nam je kazal aparat za slikanje aure
<idioterna> mhm, sej to vsem pokaze
<anny> teorija avre ima nekaj soli, praksa pa ....hm
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kasne soli :)
<dz0ny> anny: a ti si vsake pol leta na drugem faksu
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> k judy maxwell
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7933449472/hC14E5ED4/
<anny> dz0ny - dejansko sem vsak mesec na desetih hkrati!
<anny> nauš verjel
<idioterna> hm, pol pa nemara vem kdo si
<anny> https://www.coursera.org/
<Seniorita> Coursera.org
<Seniorita> »Take free online classes from 80+ top universities and organizations. Coursera is a social entrepreneurship company partnering with Stanford University, Yale University, Princeton University and others around the world to offer courses online for anyone to take, for free. We believe in connecting people to a great education so that anyone around the world can learn without limits.«
<dz0ny> anny: irl
<idioterna> coursera ma en kul astronomy course zdej hmal
<dz0ny> ne online
<anny> idioterna, sem gledala a je preveč zahtevno zame
<anny> prehuda matematika
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje je sasa?
<dz0ny> izet k papezu?
<anny> ušla je :/
<idioterna> skoda
<idioterna> to me ful uzalosti
<idioterna> vsi bi mogl met tok hude profesorje za matematiko k sm jih js izzrebal
<anny> kje si jih izžrebal?
<idioterna> ja na loteriji
<anny> lool
<idioterna> called life i guess
<idioterna> nism jih izbiral
<idioterna> no sej zacel se je grozn
<idioterna> prva 4 leta osnovne sole so bla prava muka
<anny> no, če ima kdo čas, priporočam ta tečaj
<idioterna> kerga?
<anny> https://class.coursera.org/humankind-001/class
<Seniorita> Coursera.org
<Seniorita> »Take free online classes from 80+ top universities and organizations. Coursera is a social entrepreneurship company partnering with Stanford University, Yale University, Princeton University and others around the world to offer courses online for anyone to take, for free. We believe in connecting people to a great education so that anyone around the world can learn without limits.«
<idioterna> humankind?
<anny> kratka zgodovina človeštva - 17 tednov :)
<anny> ravno ta teden bomo končali
<idioterna> ja to je una k jo zmagovalci pisejo
<anny> daleč od tega - izraelec ima tako odbite teorije, da sam gledaš
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je online course..itak nonstop sam gledaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam kje je.. how should i know? .d
<anny> poslušaš bolj
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<anny> idioterna, zakaj je bila oš muka?
<CrazyLemon> vem sam da sm mogu pregledat tudi njen del manuala..ker ona lenari!
<idioterna> ucitelji niso bli usposobljeni
<idioterna> a nism ze razlozu tega
<anny> to itak
<anny> a si preveč znal
<idioterna> v drugem razredu sem izgubil vse spostovanje do avtoritete
<idioterna> imeli smo tekstno nalogo
<idioterna> "V trgovini je 100 parov čevljev. Koliko čevljev je v trgovini?"
<idioterna> cel razred je izračunal
<idioterna> 100 : 2 = 50
<idioterna> V trgovini je 50 čevljev.
<idioterna> krical sm ko jesihar
<anny> lol
<idioterna> tursica je rekla da je tko prov
<idioterna> jokal sm dokler nism zaspal
<anny> bubu
<idioterna> pol mi je pa mama rekla da nej narisem 100 parov cevljev
<idioterna> pa nesem v solo
<idioterna> pa sm naredu to
<idioterna> pa je tursica rekla da "ni vazn"
<idioterna> loh bi ratu nasledn hitler.
<anny> bemti
<anny> jest tudi
<anny> meni je bilo tako dolgčas za znoret
<anny> ker sem znala že brati in pisati od 5 leta
<idioterna> od takrat naprej sm bil nemogoc pamz
<idioterna> cist nemogoc
<idioterna> sele ko sm faks quitnu pa sm spoznal pametne ljudi
<idioterna> sm se navadu skromnosti
<anny> true
<anny> v Å¡olstvu je pamet zelo omejena
<idioterna> kaznuje se jo
<anny> mene je ignorirala celo uro, ker sem edina vedela pravilen odgovor na vprašanje
<dz0ny> a to sem že reku da sem mel računalništvo 1 cel 4 letnik :)
<anny> nisi
<dz0ny> sem tršico popravu
<anny> jaz sem pogrnila v računalništvu na srednji šoli in na faksu
<dz0ny> je blo konc
<idioterna> no to js nism
<idioterna> sm mel 2.
<anny> ah mi ubogi razredni geniji :)
 * CrazyLemon dobu ukor pred izključitvijo pri informatiki
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> "učitlca" je šla pol na porodniško
<idioterna> js ga nism
<dz0ny> sem lahko porapvu na 5 pr novemu
<idioterna> jsm sam negativno dobu
<idioterna> k sm mu v test napisu
<anny> no potem v 4. letniku sem pa že postala pametna
<idioterna> na vprasanje "Kaj je merilo razvitosti v sodobnem svetu?"
<anny> prfoks je mel ene ideje o linuxu
<idioterna> "Odstotek stranisc z vodnim splakovanjem."
<idioterna> sm znal tut utemeljit
<idioterna> "tam k majo vsi na strbunk velajo za nerazvite"
<idioterna> didnt impress him
<anny> jap, jap
<anny> ustvarjalnost se kaznuje bolj od inteligence
<dz0ny> heh ja to je odgovor k mal vec stvari za sabo potegne, je treba mal razmišljat
<dz0ny> on hoče kratek in jasen odgovor
<dz0ny> da zato ker je bdp neki neki
<dz0ny> pa ce gremo politicno smo v eu
<dz0ny> to smo mel mi :)
<dz0ny> ker mos *
<dz0ny> ker smo*
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je sploh bil pravi odgovor
<idioterna> v eni knjigi je ziher pisalo
<idioterna> ampak je nikol nism niti kupu
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, s programom sed bi rad našel niz #, fuzzy, ki se nahaja na koncu datoteke za njim je pa poljubno število novih vrstic. POskusil sem tole pa noče:  match=$(sed -ne '/#, fuzzy\n$/q;p' $entry)
<R33D3M33R> poskusil sem tudi match=$(sed -ne '/#, fuzzy\Z/q;p' $entry)
<R33D3M33R> \Z naj bi menda bil EOF, ki ignorira nove vrstice
<idioterna> joj
<R33D3M33R> seveda, obstaja tudi možnost, da nove vrstice sploh ni :)
<anny> tako pa je videti sodobni božiček!
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf8NQ-XDKHA
<Seniorita> The Struggle: A Man Facing Addiction - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A man struggles to control his addiction *** Watch The Struggle: Part 2 here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3Z8BvQIYP0 *** Check out more of our work at ht...«
<dz0ny> .stran thepiratebay.sx
<R33D3M33R> tole recimo dela v kate: #, fuzzy\n$
<jabuk> thepiratebay.sx(194.71.107.27) JE dosegljiva.
<anny> http://tinyurl.com/omr9rlz
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 18 - 2 - Lecture #17- The End of Homo Sapiens - Segment 2 [20-08].mp4
 * CrazyLemon gets upgrades
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kaj bi sploh rad mel? Å¡tevilo vrstico po "#, fuzzy" ?
<R33D3M33R> ne, rad bi samo vedel a je tam ali ne
<R33D3M33R> da jo lahko pobrišem :)
<CrazyLemon> ali je "#, fuzzy" v datoteki ?
<R33D3M33R> v nekaterih je
<R33D3M33R> ni pa v vseh
<CrazyLemon> js bi na tvojem mestu uporabu find + grep
<R33D3M33R> find je že uporabljen
<R33D3M33R>  v loopu
<R33D3M33R> sed pa uporabljam za to, da ta proces avtomatiziram
<CrazyLemon> find . -name '*.po' -exec fgrep "#, fuzzy" '{}' \;
<R33D3M33R> ker najraje bi to avtomatsko zamenjal
<CrazyLemon> ti najde vse nize z fuzzy
<R33D3M33R> ja, samo to ni ok
<R33D3M33R> jaz iščem samo tistega, ki je na koncu datoteke, za njim je so pa nove vrstice ali pa praznina
<R33D3M33R> praznina -> mislil sem napisati EOF
<CrazyLemon> jah čak.. iščeš fuzzy če je na koncu datoteke ali pa ni na koncu datoteke (so "nove" vrstice) :D
<CrazyLemon> anny seriously..poslušaš o bionic arms? :)
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak to so taki primeri: #, fuzzy\n\n\n ali #, fuzzy\n ali #, fuzzy itd.
<anny> ja, pa Å¡e marsikaj drugega
<CrazyLemon> ahh tko
<anny> drugi del je bolj zanimiv za računalničarje, kjer govori o računalniških virusih
<anny> in o tem projektu http://bluebrain.epfl.ch/
<Seniorita> Bluebrain | EPFL
<anny> a zdej ste Å¡li spat?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> jsm su balonat
<idioterna> covering fire long range galleon setup :)
<anny> lol
<anny> imaš zaščitno opremo?
<idioterna> mam.
<anny> vsi gredo spat
<idioterna> kako zalostno
<idioterna> noc je se mlada
<idioterna> nutela se skor polna.
<anny> jaz mam pa čokolino
<idioterna> awesome
<anny> združiva skupaj?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ping
<idioterna> jsm si ga zanc od nekoga v officu mal sposodu
<idioterna> a da bi mela cokotella party
<anny> ma ja
<anny> če ne bi danes vstala ob 4h
<idioterna> jsm su spat takrat
<idioterna> vstal sm ob pol osmih
<idioterna> pa v officu nism spal zacuda
<anny> jaz pa sem popoldan malo
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BaEv2faIYAA8nRy.jpg:large
<idioterna> sm sestankoval
<anny> loool
<zdobersek> dz0ny: jump the gap http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/12/scientist-developed-malware-covertly-jumps-air-gaps-using-inaudible-sound/
<Seniorita> Scientist-developed malware covertly jumps air gaps using inaudible sound | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Malware communicates at a distance of 65 feet using built-in mics and speakers.«
<anny> ah daj
<anny> spuki
<anny> enkrat bodo sestavili tak virus, da te bo komp sam z macolo mahnil
<idioterna> to jasno kaze na potrebo da hranis macole varno zaklenjene v omari z orodjem
<idioterna> tut zato da si pamz na nogo ne vrze.
<idioterna> ceprov sm zlo vesel da moja partnerka nc ne panicari ko se otroci igrajo z nozi in zagami
<idioterna> sam blizu stoji, da lahko odsvetuje kaksen manever
<anny> redko videno
<anny> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/alojz_ihan/2013/11/ko_strelcem_zmanjka_talcev.aspx
<Seniorita> Alojz Ihan: Ko (strelcem) zmanjka talcev - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Alojz Ihan:«
<anny> zdaj grem pa res spat, sicer bo koma
<anny> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> me too
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/qrzYmzv.jpg
<anny> dz0ny!
<anny> vodeb te bo začel loviti zaradi homoerotičnih nagnjenj
<dz0ny> anny: :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://i.imgur.com/959k84R.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny: v petek zvecer me je nekdo poskusal ubit
<idioterna> odprl mi je vrata tik pred nosom
<idioterna> imel sem sreco, da sem lahko se pravocasno zaloputnu
<dz0ny> skoda ker nis slikal izraza na faci
<dz0ny> "kako si ta upa, kako je to vrata zaprl" bafled
<zdobersek> al pa mu je sploscil obraz
<idioterna> ena mamka je bla not
<idioterna> na sreco je bla tema pa se je luc przgala v avtu
<idioterna> ce ne bi tega vidu bi zahaklu z bremzo za vrata
<idioterna> pa napicu direkt v rebra
<idioterna> z vogalom
<idioterna> no al pa v obraz
<zdobersek> tko je pa mamka protezo pogoltnila
<idioterna> je m'en fous
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-03
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Minimiziranje oken - ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41160/#p41160
<yang> http://www.mk.gov.si/si/ta_veseli_dan_kulture_2013/seznam_prireditev_2013/ljubljana/
<Seniorita> Ljubljana | Ministrstvo za kulturo
<yang> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2013/12/03/65054785_02.jpg
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk> Aarhus, Denmark: 6.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy_> kwa dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/dCsMNurn3bQ
<Seniorita> Exploding sperm whale (real time & slow motion) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Recorded by Faroese national television (kvf.fo) on 26. nov. 2013. The whale died from natural causes, as it entered too shallow waters and was not able to e...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa epic
<CrazyLemon> naslov zavaja
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> napsy_, neki se me loteva tako da sem kr v postl :)
<napsy_> aja
<napsy_> zdj je tak cas jup, mal spet pobira ljudi
<Sky[x]> jp
<napsy_> namerava kdo tu it na FOSDEM?
<Sky[x]> link?
<napsy_> https://fosdem.org/2014/
<Seniorita> FOSDEM 2014 - Home
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/12/sou_ljubljana.aspx
<Seniorita> Finančne akrobacije v ljubljanski študentski organizaciji? - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Dvotedensko potovanje v Kanado za 20 izbrancev in 27 tisoč evrov, organizatorjem pa po 1.500 evrov nagrade za dobro izpeljano nabiranje izkušenj.«
<CrazyLemon> učijo se mali tajkunčki učijo
<zdobersek> jah, ne mores jih kr tkoj porint v dejanski svet
<CrazyLemon> ja sej..baby steps
<CrazyLemon> najprej si 1.500 nakažejo..nato 3k itn.
<zdobersek> ah, likovic ...
<zdobersek> se je nabajsu
<zdobersek> hahahah
<zdobersek> 'tozilec SOU'
<zdobersek> tala 75 evrov kazni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Minimiziranje oken - ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41161/#p41161
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, eu ocenjuje, da ima ikt branža slabo podobo
<lynxlynxlynx> • Improve the image and attractiveness of ICT careers
<lynxlynxlynx> wat, do 2015 predvidevajo manjko 900k ljudi s tega področja
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/420/682/42e.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] happy b-day! :)
<CrazyLemon> (vsaj tko pravi g+) :)
<Sky[x]> hehe wrong :P
<Sky[x]> drug tend -1 dan :)
<CrazyLemon> pol popravi datum v g+!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> ne :P
<zdobersek> prjavl te bomo googlu
<zdobersek> majkenam
<dz0ny> ce bo kdo pomagal https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/sentry/language/sl/
<Seniorita> Slovenian Translation for sentry | Transifex
<Seniorita> »Translate sentry into Slovenian or your own language.«
<zdobersek> like, tf2 sentry?
<dz0ny> nope like getsentry.com
<CrazyLemon> .imdb toast
<jabuk> Toast (TV Movie 2010) 96 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.5/10 (4,949 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> The ultimate nostalgia trip through everything edible in 1960's Britain.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1658851/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<CrazyLemon> 550 stringov.. :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Minimiziranje oken - ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41162/#p41162
<anny> dan
<napsy_> dan
<anny> kaj dogaja?
<napsy_> delovno
<Sky[x]> napsy_, a kero peles danes otvoritev praznicne ljubljane / :)
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> na*
<napsy_> tezka :)
<napsy_> nimam nekih nacrtov
<napsy_> moja ma fax, js sm pa stuck na sihtu
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy_> kwa ti? :)
<napsy_> si se spravu s postle? :)
<Sky[x]> dej en backdoor notri da bo v decembru ce narocis doloceno kombinacijo vedno popust :D
<Sky[x]> ej od doma danes ko sem neki slab sam mam sestanek sedaj ob 14h
<napsy_> bi blo kr lustn ce se bi to dal :)
<Sky[x]> se bo treba pramaknit do pisarne :)
<napsy_> aja
<anny> kdo bo pa mene pelou?
<anny> viš, potem se pa samo poskrijejo!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ce si samska ti bomo hitro koga nasli :P
<anny> pol-samska
<Sky[x]> kaj pa to pomeni ? :D
<anny> obstaja v lin editor za .plist?
<Sky[x]> jaz sem tudi na pol samski pol te lahko jaz peljem :D
<napsy_> pomen da ma nekoga
<napsy_> sam ni official :)
<anny> Sky[x] raj ne povem, da se ne bo kdo zgražal
<napsy_> eh
<napsy_> smo bli vsi tam :-P
<Sky[x]> adios :)
<Sky[x]> moram it
<napsy_> ajt
<anny> uživaj
<anny> o sasa84
<napsy_> ah ja
<dz0ny> napsy_: kaj te tare?
<napsy_> lacn sm, pa se mi ne da v strcuno
<napsy_> pa bojim se jest ker pol mi bo produktivnost padla
<dz0ny> gres jest mal zaddremas, da mal mascob dobis
<dz0ny> pol pa naprej
<napsy_> med sihtom lih ne morm zadremat :)
<anny> napsy_ pojej kaj lahkega...ne cukra
<zdobersek> lacen boljs dela
<zdobersek> s
<zdobersek> tko da persist
<dz0ny> to tud drzi
<dz0ny> sam mene zacne glava bolet ce sem lacen
<dz0ny> tko da nogo
<zdobersek> aspirin pa furas safr naprej
<CrazyLemon> ne delaš nič boljše..sam misliš na hrano
<CrazyLemon> kako bi zmazal tist slasten hamburger
<napsy_> o ja :)
<napsy_> al pa eno tortiljo
<napsy_> pa po vrhu en chilli sauce
<napsy_> pa pecen krompir
<zdobersek> kok pol to zgleda v zemanti, ko enkrat na teden jejo k kralji?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vsi komaj čakajo da pride četrtek!
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> do cetrtka ne morejo delat, ker sam na to kosilo mislijo, potem so pa se v petek siti, pa spet nic ni
<anny> aha, torej je najbolj produktiven dan ponedeljek
<zdobersek> dokler ne grejo na malco
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/zJZ8Aaj
<Seniorita> Povodni mož na Facebooku - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 1.7°C @03.12.2013 15:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<jabuk> Mestna Občina Celje: 1.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:24:07, Sončni zahod: 15:13:49
<zdobersek> lolwut
<zdobersek> tko mrzlo pa ni blo
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> 'Matija, takoj odlajkaj ta status, ce ne te v Savo fuknem.'
<anny> loool
<anny> gremo, preden nas fuknejo v Savo
<zdobersek> evo, zdej pa se jst prehranjujem
<zdobersek> ergo bo cel popoldan sel po zlu
<sasa84> damn...pozabla sm geslo za ubuntu listo :\
<CrazyLemon> zato se pa uporablja password manager ..d0h
<sasa84> ja... sj ga mam, sam tega nimam not oz. ni pravo :P
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ni ravno uporaben... ostani pri papirju pa svinčniku :p
<sasa84> i'm useless
<sasa84> in rabte novga koordinatorja :P
<sasa84> i quit
<zdobersek> then /quit !
<dz0ny> se bo CrazyLemon javu :)
<dz0ny> evo niminiran
<dz0ny> nominiran
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst sm za :P
<dz0ny> hm kaj ze mamo
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<sasa84> .drink
<sasa84> to ne pali :P
<dz0ny> .roll CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon , CrazyLemon ,CrazyLemon ,CrazyLemon ,sasa84
<jabuk>  CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> evo :)
<sasa84> zakon!
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> .roll CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<jabuk> CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> joj sasa
<sasa84> .roll CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon
<jabuk> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sorči dz0ny
<dz0ny> glasuj rabmo :>
<sasa84> kaj pa je z rol narobe?
<sasa84> roll
<sasa84> .vrzi
<jabuk> cifra
<dz0ny> jah random je
<sasa84> lohk pa vržemo kovanc :P
<sasa84> jst izberm glavo, CrazyLemon ma cifro
<sasa84> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<sasa84> damn
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> ne dela tole!!!
<sasa84> nek Å¡teka
<sasa84> hotla sm rečt, d mam jst cifro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you quit? sej niti začela nisi for christ sake
<dz0ny> .roll
<dz0ny> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<sasa84> aj nou, aj nou CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> .vrzi
<jabuk> cifra
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> hotla sm rečt, d mam jst cifro
<sasa84> ampaj je že dz0ny prej vrgu
<dz0ny> jah ne morem jaz za tebe metat
<dz0ny> to lashko sam zase
<dz0ny> al pa CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdj bom glavo...
<sasa84> .vrzi
<jabuk> cifra
<sasa84> jes!
<sasa84> .plosk za CrazyLemon
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/zumSlIA.gif
<sasa84> .yt dancing queen abba
<jabuk> Abba - Dancing Queen(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s ♥91,025 ▶38,785,261
<zdobersek> oh jezes
<zdobersek> tule mi je pisala ga. Arminat Rajiha
<zdobersek> iz Sirije je zarad vojne prebezala v Tajsko
<zdobersek> tko da, no gain.
<Sky[x]> http://www.skladi.com/splosno/3707-po-stresnih-testih-le-se-150-evrov-iz-bankomata
<Seniorita> Po stresnih testih le Å¡e 150 evrov iz bankomata?!
<Sky[x]> tole si rjapreberi :)
<zdobersek> s/v Tajsko/na Tajsko/
<zdobersek> tale stran mi slici na Slovenske Novice za finance
<idioterna> zdobersek: svetuj ji kaksno bolj stabilno obmocje
<idioterna> severno korejo, recimo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Java PPA Updated With ARM Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-LOGvy1gM04/oracle-java-ppa-updated-with-arm-support.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no gain?? a si vidu kake plaže ima tajska?? BIG GAIN!
<idioterna> ti najbrz se nisi vidu kaksne plaze ma sirija
<CrazyLemon> res nisem!
<CrazyLemon> do share
<idioterna> https://www.google.com/search?q=syria+beaches&tbm=isch
<Seniorita> syria beaches - Google Search
<idioterna> nothing to sneeze at
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. mozabique pa bulgaria
<CrazyLemon> pa phuket *cough*
<idioterna> *cough* tsunami *cough*
<CrazyLemon> to je sam once in a while
<CrazyLemon> to je pač..da je tudi mal adrenalinskega doživetja
<idioterna> da mau spuca ciganarijo :)
<CrazyLemon> tega sicer je dosti tudi v siriji..ampak ok
<idioterna> a cunamijov?
<idioterna> al ciganarije?
<CrazyLemon> adrenalina
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> krizo majo s pomanjkanjem barve
<idioterna> tko da se grejo paintball kr brez
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Minimiziranje oken - ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41163/#p41163
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<Sky[x]> tezko se je s clovekom pogovorarjat ki je naredil FRU UNI in nima iskusenj
<Sky[x]> in ko tece debata o tehnicnih zadevah ga vprasas zakaj bi to tako naredil
<Sky[x]> in zacne govoriti o generalizaciji in ga vprasas povej mi na primeru se pa ustav :)
<Sky[x]> se vid da je tip napiflan kar je pisalo vse po slovensko
<napsy_> eh ja
<napsy_> diplomanti
<napsy_> sj razumljivo
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> ze ko kej od sql pravi ko ga poslusam bom stik naredil se mi slisi ful cudno :)
<napsy_> ce se nikol nis v real lifu srecu s problemom ne razumes zakaj je dobr
<Sky[x]> pa tributi sej ne recem povprecje ma 9.5 pomoje samo vseeno
<zdobersek> a naj rece, da bo naredu joint?
<Sky[x]> ne samo cudno se slisi ko uporablja slo izraze
<Sky[x]> in potem ti sploh ni jasno o cem govori :)
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: a ti ves kaj jgeneralizacija ? :D
<Sky[x]> generalizacija*
<zdobersek> posplositev IMHO
<zdobersek> a lahko poves na primeru?
<zdobersek> :>
<Sky[x]> to je bila ena izmed besed in mu recem dej mi en primer da vidm kaj je to sploh
<Sky[x]> in mi takoj prlepi link do PDFja iz faksa :D
<zdobersek> generalizacijo cesa?
<Sky[x]> govorila sva o bazi in programiranu :)
<Sky[x]> programiranju*
<zdobersek> podatkovni bazi?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> mysql
<zdobersek> mah ja
<zdobersek> catchphrases all around
<dz0ny> Millions of bachelors degrees and no one can fix or build anything
<dz0ny> jaz sem poznal enga profesorja k je predaval o uC pa ni znanl simple irq stoparce nardit
<johnnyyy> dzOny: a je vedu sploh kaj je irq :)
<dz0ny> to je ker je vedu da sta samo dva na ucju
<dz0ny> :)
<johnnyyy> ja kakšen uC ste pa mel?
<dz0ny> johnnyyy: http://www.elektronik.si/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7860
<Seniorita> www.elektronik.si :: Poglej temo - �toparica z ATMEGA8 in LCD 2x16
<dz0ny> hihi
<johnnyyy> dzOny: eh to je 8 bitnik so je za softiče :D
<Sky[x]> Kt da se je kej spremenil, včasih so hodil v Italijo po jeans, zdej pa po iPhone
<CrazyLemon> kaka ideja zakaj na win7 mi ne dela ad-hoc wifi ki uporablja povezavo prek 3G usb ključka?
<CrazyLemon> tv je vidu wifi
<CrazyLemon> ni se pa hotu povezat
<dz0ny> zte?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem kera firma ključka.. men se zdi da nek huwai al neki
<CrazyLemon> star simobilov ključek
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> poglej ce ni prevec smsov na sim :)
<dz0ny> pa probi se prijavt v admin
<dz0ny> prek usb povezave
<CrazyLemon> a phillips smart tv se poveže na ad hoc omrežje?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> mislim vsaka se
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni smsov če je sam data
<dz0ny> k pol
<msevphone> A se kj z arduinoti igrate
<dz0ny> vsak nov let ga za jaslce ponucam :)
<msevphone> Kerga pa mas
<dz0ny> atmega8
<CrazyLemon> hm..a je možno da se ne nastavi dhcp strežnik ko se naredi ad hoc povezava ? mogoče se zato ni hotu tv povezat..ker ni dobu ipja
<dz0ny> nimam pojma kak se rece tablci
<dz0ny> ne pr adhoc se sama zmenta
<msevphone> Zj so res poceni pr kitajcih
<CrazyLemon> meh..pol nimam več idej
<dz0ny> v bistvu nima ideje kaj nardit
<dz0ny> trenutno leafcast pisem in mi tist dost casa vzame
<dz0ny> za kaj vec pa ne ostane
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z allcast? :p
<dz0ny> se vedno rabs chrome
<dz0ny> tle je native :)
<dz0ny> lahko ti predvaja xbmc, crappy siol box pre upnp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2540023723/    kdo probal kaj podobnega ?
<Seniorita> Brezžični router Edimax ED-3G-6200n - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Brezžični router Edimax ED-3G-6200n vam s podporo standardu IEEE802.11n omogoča hiter brezžični prenos do 150 Mb/s. Za enostavno nastavitev zaščite brezžične povezave poskrbi WPS funkcionalnost.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne kupuj tega
<dz0ny> e900 + tomato
<dz0ny> sam usbja nima
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mi nudi 3g router? :)
<dz0ny> aha to bi rad
<dz0ny> cak
<CrazyLemon> to ja
<CrazyLemon> ker ad hoc ne dela moram najt drugo rešitev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> poceni rešitev* :)
<dz0ny> hm najt moras ruter k zna tomato poganjat
<dz0ny> http://tomato.groov.pl/?page_id=69
<Seniorita> Tomato by Shibby » Router List
<dz0ny> pa da ma usb
<Sky[x]> kaj pa kak asus ?
<dz0ny> kr sem videl do sedaj da je melo oboje je blo buggy
<dz0ny> ni imelo posodobitev
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> ker vecinoma se to prodaja prek mobilnih operaterjev
<dz0ny> in pol oni menjujejo ce ne dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kak problem pa hoces rest
<dz0ny> resit
<dz0ny> ksn wlan bridge je bl primeren ce neock kablov vlec
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tale bo znal http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2470003016/brezzicni-router-asus-n10u-rt-n10u
<Seniorita> Brezžični router Asus N10U (RT-N10U) - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Kakovostni brezžični router, priznanega proizvajalca Asus, ki se ponaša s stabilnim in hitrim brezžičnim omrežjem s hitrostjo prenosa vse do 150 Mb/s, poleg tega pa vam ponuja tudi 4x 10/100 Mb/s priključke za priklop računalnikov preko kabla, tukaj pa je tudi USB priključek, tiskalniški in ftp strežnik in še več.«
<dz0ny> 40€ pa se usb mas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak ne podpira 3gja :)
<dz0ny> vsi toamto ga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej sm napisal za kak problem gre.. hotspot bi rabu da se tv poveže na internet
<dz0ny> a nimas neta nikjer drugje?
<dz0ny> recmo drug wlan itd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..sam prek 3Gja je net
<dz0ny> hm sm 100% da ti ne bo delalo
<dz0ny> tud ce mas lte :)
<dz0ny> aja ti rabs sam net
<dz0ny> heh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/index.php?cat_id=4344&ff_is=1
<Seniorita> 3G/4G - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Računalništvo: Zunanje naprave in periferija, Mrežna oprema, Brezžično omrežje, Usmerjevalniki, 3G/4G«
<dz0ny> ker streaming prek mobile je obup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ni moj problem :>
<CrazyLemon> že zdavnaj sem jim priporočal da si nabavijo tel. priključek
<CrazyLemon> sam nočejo ker ni poceni :)
<dz0ny> hm ja pol jim tega vzem :)
<dz0ny> je vsaj easy zamenjat
<dz0ny> sam tpliink ne kupvat
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ravno tega sm mislu kopirat http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2470004118/brezzicni-prenosni-router-tp-link-tl-mr3020
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita> Brezžični prenosni router TP-Link TL-MR3020 - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Brezžični prenosni router TP-Link TL-MR3020 vam omogoča vzpostavitev lokalnega 3G/7,75G omrežja prek UMTS/HSPA/EVDO 3G USB modema. Kompaktna in mobilna oblika, samodejna vzpostavitev dostopne točke, napajanje prek USB priključka ali napajalnika, možnost žičnega priklopa v omrežje ...«
<dz0ny> hoces zunanje antene
<dz0ny> kr drugace bo sam kak meter lovil
<CrazyLemon> super..ker se gre v bistvu za omrežje znotraj ene sobe :D
<dz0ny> antenca mora bit vsaj 4 cm
<dz0ny> aja hehe
<dz0ny> a eth pa nima?
<dz0ny> torej bos wlan izklopu
<dz0ny> pa prek kabla povezal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..prek wlana bom
<dz0ny> ker 3g pa je zdej?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nek star simobilov ključek je
<CrazyLemon> huwai i guess
<CrazyLemon> huawei*
<dz0ny> dej probi posodobit
<dz0ny> kr to je kr buggy zadeva
<dz0ny> ce pa televizja sloh zna prek hotspota probi pa z mobitelom
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gres doto?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/anQqce8.jpg
<dz0ny> tole smo ze vidl?
<zdobersek> nimam dolpotegnjen
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2041-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2041-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2045-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2045-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2046-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2046-1/
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/zJZ8Aaj.jpg
<zdobersek> .url CrazyLemon
<jabuk> http://soho.esac.esa.int/hotshots/index.html/ison_fades_c3.jpg @Thu Nov 28 2013 20:50:19 GMT+0000
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h1O2FbMFPg @Fri Nov 29 2013 11:25:10 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://dirt.mpora.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/hilarious-street-signs-9.jpeg @Fri Nov 29 2013 15:09:41 GMT+0000
<jabuk> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/MtGox/API/HTTP/v1#Multi_Currency_Ticker @Fri Nov 29 2013 17:49:59 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://plastidip.si/izdelek/plasti-dip-mat/       kul! @Sat Nov 30 2013 13:55:55 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2013/11/moski_prodal_svoje_modo_in_kupil_nissana_370z.aspx @Sat Nov 30 2013 14:10:13 GMT+0000
<zdobersek> sasa84: CrazyLemon: [15:43:03] http://imgur.com/zJZ8Aaj
<Seniorita> Povodni mož na Facebooku - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<sasa84> upd zdobersek
<sasa84> ups zdobersek
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: .url je broken
<Sky[x]> fak se nginx hitej restarta kot apache :D
<idioterna> a to se ti zdi cudn
<Sky[x]> ne :D
<Sky[x]> sam zdjle sem se spravu apacha zamenat z nginx
<dz0ny> pola urce
<dz0ny> .url dz0ny
<jabuk> http://blackfridaydeathcount.com/ @Thu Nov 28 2013 10:31:43 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://soho.esac.esa.int/hotshots/index.html/ @Thu Nov 28 2013 20:49:00 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://spaceweather.com/images2013/28nov13/rip_anim.gif?PHPSESSID=h5g89klqq1pthia7air59dtt01 @Thu Nov 28 2013 20:51:13 GMT+0000
<jabuk> https://slo-tech.com/delo/577 @Thu Nov 28 2013 21:58:48 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://meetup.php.si/ hihi @Fri Nov 29 2013 12:05:39 GMT+0000
<jabuk> http://typicalprogrammer.com/linus-torvalds-goes-off-on-linux-and-git/#more-143 @Sat Nov 30 2013 10:28:43 GMT+0000
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> gotcha
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: prepare to be amazed..
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> ni mi jasn zakaj mi vhost noce delat grrr
<dz0ny> a includas v nginx.conf
<dz0ny> sites-enabled?
<dz0ny> ker default ni :)
<Sky[x]> po defualtu sploh nimam te mape
<dz0ny> kje pa si to
<Sky[x]> pol sem kar v conf.d naredu
<Sky[x]> v vagrantu se igram
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> v vsakem primeru moras include dat
<dz0ny> include conf.d/*.conf
<dz0ny> ce se kej spomnim
<dz0ny> pa reload
<Sky[x]> sam bi mogl delat ker se includa
<Sky[x]> include /etc/nginx/conf.d/*.conf;
<Sky[x]> bom se sites-enabled naredu pa da vidm
<dz0ny> http://meetup.php.si/
<Seniorita> PHP Meetup slovenija, december 2013
<Sky[x]>  *1 directory index of "/var/www/symfony/web/"
<dz0ny> .url dz0ny
<jabuk> http://meetup.php.si/ @Tue Dec 03 2013 22:14:05 GMT+0000
<dz0ny> k
<Sky[x]> a je treba slucajn se kej chownat grupe zar pravic ?
<dz0ny> ne dir mora bit readable
<dz0ny> pa server kot root zaženeš
<dz0ny> pol pa chuid
<dz0ny> na www-data
<dz0ny> al pa kr pac mas
<Sky[x]> eh kekc jst
<Sky[x]> appt_dev.php je treba dat se :)
<Sky[x]> haha fak razlike
<Sky[x]> zdj mi lovga prvo stran od symfonya ukol 250ms
<Sky[x]> prej je blo 750 -1200 :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pol gres na docker iz vm
<dz0ny> pa mas load time 25ms
<dz0ny> :>
<Sky[x]> a to un k si ti ustvaru ? :)
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> tist je sam predloga za php appe
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, kaj is prej .url testirov ? :)
<Sky[x]> .url skyx
<Sky[x]> .url Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> jah prlimi kaksen url prej
<Sky[x]> aha kere urlje vse je nekdo prlimov :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, gres slucajno na meetup php ?
<dz0ny> jezesna
<dz0ny> safe wordbi rabu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2047-1: pixman vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2047-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2013/12/nasa_komet_ison_sonce.aspx
<Seniorita> Nasa potrdila smrt kometa Ison po bližnjem srečanju s Soncem - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Seniorita> »Komet Ison, ki se je pred dnevi izjemno približal Soncu, tvegane poti vendarle ni preživel, je potrdila ameriška vesoljska agencija Nasa.«
<idioterna> dost zalostn da mors na siolu to zvedet
<dz0ny> sam res :)
<CrazyLemon> .url
<dz0ny> no old urls
<CrazyLemon> no da vidimo kdo je prilepu kak link o tem
<CrazyLemon> noben torej :)
<dz0ny> .url CrazyLemon
<jabuk> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2013/12/nasa_komet_ison_sonce.aspx @Tue Dec 03 2013 22:49:21 GMT+0000
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: eni mamo mal bl ucinkovito to reseno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the family je na pašnikih..
<CrazyLemon> lol..no way..končno so poslali falcona v vesolje :D
<dz0ny> jp
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-04
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Jumbo Bundle Arrives with 3 Games for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8swVbwAASfU/humble-jumbo-bundle-arrives-three-games-linux
<sasa84> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy_> dan
<idioterna> fajn meglo ste zrihtal
<idioterna> kr snezi iz nje
<LorD_DDooM> Eni pa še zmer z letnimi gumami okol strašijo pa kot da so prvič sneg na cesti videli
<sasa84> ooo lordek :D
 * sasa84 požgečka LorD_DDooM 
<sasa84> jutro napsy_ in idioterna :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84 , jaz sem ravno kakav spil, zdaj pa naprejd elat
<idioterna> kakav ftw
<sasa84> jst bom pa kavico :)
<sasa84> sam še zdoberska počakam :D
<dz0ny> napsy http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/12/03/tablets_at_restaurants_applebee_s_chili_s_race_to_eliminate_human_interaction.html
<Seniorita> Tablets at restaurants: Applebee's, Chili's race to eliminate human interaction.
<Seniorita> »Score one for the machines. On Tuesday, Applebee’s announced plans to install a tablet at every table in its 1,860 restaurants across the United States. Customers will be able to use the devices to order food, pay the bill, and ignore their dining companions by playing video games. Chili’s unveiled...«
<napsy_> dz0ny: grem stavt da z cheap android tablicami
<dz0ny> mhm
<napsy_> kar je .. pr nasi praksi, totalno neuporabno
<dz0ny> ce hocjo angry birds met pol ni druge zadeve :)
<napsy_> pa zmanjsal promet :)
<dz0ny> hm kaj pa ce nardis svoj ui on top of android?
<napsy_> se vedn
<napsy_> baterija
<napsy_> svetloba
<napsy_> (sonce)
<napsy_> umazanija, tekocina
<napsy_> plastika
<dz0ny> got it :)
<napsy_> skoda da niso nas poklical :)
<dz0ny> its not sw :)
<dz0ny> najdes njihovega konkurenta, das ponudbo :)
<yang> neka restavracija je v londonu, k majo mize z displayi pa kr od tam narocas hrano
<dz0ny> biz 101
<dz0ny> men bi blo uporabno v germany
<dz0ny> ker ne znam nemsk tolk
<dz0ny> da se z kelnsrco zmenim kaj cem
<dz0ny> drugje je pa cist neuporabno
<dz0ny> pa app kjer nekaj prednarocis
<dz0ny> bi bil tud zakon
<dz0ny> da ti ni treba cakat
<dz0ny> hehe http://lemonodor.com/archives/2008/05/uwink_a_cold_greasy_plate_of_fail.html
<Seniorita> Lemonodor: uWink: A Cold Greasy Plate of Fail
<anny> dan
<anny> spiiijo
<dz0ny> working
<dz0ny> sam cl se spi
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: ni kavice skuhala pa ne moremo delat
 * anny teče kuhat kavo
<idiotern1> kdo spi
<idiotern1> po snegu sm vijugu
<idiotern1> presenetljivo dobr prime specjalka u tem
<anny> še vedno trdiš, da so ozke gume boljše od širokih?
<idiotern1> v temle? definitivno
<idiotern1> ko bo malo bolj mraz se bo situacija hitro obrnila
<anny> bolj sneg, misliš reči?
<idiotern1> mraz
<idiotern1> sneg ni problematicen
<idiotern1> sm su mim TE-TOL.
<idiotern1> je blo ene 2 centi
<idiotern1> dobro se je prijemal
<idiotern1> ni pa zmrznil.
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem ravno blatnike namontiral, bring it on!
<CrazyLemon> na mimovrste je danes brezplačna dostava če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> pa dosti je znižanih artiklov
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno nimajo za vse brezplačno dostavo.. samo za "darila"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: obdari me
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če te že mati narava ni?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, z darilom z mimovrste
<zdobersek> ti povrnem postnino
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/5780018231/trak-craft-active-extreme-multifunction-bel
<Seniorita> Trak Craft Active Extreme Multifunction, bel - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Seniorita> »Trak Craft Active Extreme Multifunction je lahek, tanek, raztegljiv, topel, prijeten na otip in hitro sušeč. Odlično odvaja znoj proč od kože in skrbi za optimalno temperaturo.«
<zdobersek> ze mam buffe
<zdobersek> 3 al 4
<CrazyLemon> js nimam pa niti enga :(
<CrazyLemon> evo.. da boš nabildan http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/3900005724/par-rocnih-utezi-avenio-1-kg
<Seniorita> Par ročnih uteži Avenio, 1 kg - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Ročni uteži Avenio sta narejeni iz jekla in prevlečeni s plastično maso, da v rokah med vadbo ne polzita. Sta anatomsko oblikovani, uporabljate pa ju lahko pri vajah za moč in aerobnih vajah. Ob nakupu prejmete 2 uteži po 1 kg.«
<anny> zdobersek, nisi obdarjen?
<anny> CrazyLemon, take so bile moje prve uteži, samo malo bolj rdeče barve
<anny> cena je ubijalska, moje so bile evro in pol!
<anny> mimovrste odira!
<CrazyLemon> anny no no..brezplačna poštnina je!
 * anny pravi, naj si brezplačno poštnino nekam vtaknejo
<CrazyLemon> so rude :/
<anny> jep
<anny> zdaj imam ta komplet uteži
<anny> http://www.intersport.si/izdelki/fitnes/dodatki_za_fitnes/energetics-set-utezi-premium-15-kg_p2291
<Seniorita> Set uteži Premium 15 kg - ENERGETICS | INTERSPORT - SPORT TO THE PEOPLE
<Seniorita> »O izdelku 4&times;0,5 kg utež/8&times;1,0 kg utež/2&times;35 cm kromirana palica z gumijastim oprijemom (2,5 kg)/4&times;varnostni vijak/kovček. Slika je simbolna. Na sliki set za 20 kg. &nbsp;«
<CrazyLemon> js jih imam več!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idiotern1> js nimam nobene
<idiotern1> mamo doma ze dost tezkih predmetov
<CrazyLemon> kupi kdo?
<anny> ti si dec
<yang> das si vodo v flasko in nardis utez
<yang> uceinek je enak
<anny> +1
<anny> lahko tudi mivko ali pesek
<yang> v 80h so ble sexy utezi, take plasticne
<yang> te iz intersporta so grde
<anny> yang, od elana?
<yang> ja mensezdi
<yang> sam mors pazt da si ogret prej da te tole ne zagrab http://www.genspot.com/Handlers/LinkImage.ashx?linkId=30299
<idiotern1> od elana ja
<yang> http://www.podarimo.si/slike/slika11369578474pog.jpg
<anny> http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-bigger/fitness-oprema/utezi-elan-6kg-jedan-100kn-slika-16891190.jpg
<idiotern1> une so ble vsaj resno dizajnirane
<idiotern1> tko k eta 80 telefoni
<yang> ja nas sorodnik jih je mel, jst sem se rad igral z njimi kot otrok
<anny> od iskre fon
<anny> lol
<zdobersek> anny: seveda sem obdarjen, na razlicne nacine
<idiotern1> mhm, dobre so ble za lukne v parket delat
<anny> zdobbie, lepo to! :)
<idiotern1> zdobersek: na same napacne, ce tok kofeta pogoltnes.
<anny> življenje je kruto
<yang> http://www.elanshop.si/sportna-oprema/ostala-oprema/3363-komplet-utezi-elan.html take pa zdej delajo
<yang> mater mi je slabo, kupil sem kajmak v merkatorju
<anny> podobne kot moje
<yang> saj ni nic blo narobe s kajmakom, samo ni bil slan
<anny> yang, če ni bil slan je mogoče pokvarjen
<yang> mozn
<yang> mal je bil ze kisel
<yang> bil je glih v akciji 50% pred iztekom
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang> dobr, jst mam odporen zelodec
<idiotern1> pa ne mors kajmak u merkatorju halo
<idiotern1> to je tko k bi su u hofer po burek
<yang> jah, kajmak v burekdzinici je tkko kot pol kepce sladoleda, pa ga placas 2 eur, tukaj pa ga je blo 10x tolk za 1 eur
<yang> mmislim da bi dobro sel tale k ni slan tudi z marmelado, kot v filmu "kajmak in marmelada"
<idiotern1> zdej bo pa se men slabo
<anny> uf
<yang> idiotern1: vcas mors kej novga probat
<CrazyLemon> in bruhat po tem
<anny> pomaga žgečkanje s peresom
<yang> hm dobri kuharji se ne  bi strinjal s tabo
<idiotern1> bioritem mam tut neki cudn perturbiran.
<yang> recimo pr sladoledih je zanimivo, verjetno si ze slisal za sladoled iz zenfa in majoneze in lahko ti recem, da ni zanic
<yang> slisi se cudno sicer
<anny> mjam
<yang> iz vsega se da narest sladoled
<idiotern1> jedu sm sladoled iz rdecega fizola in je bil awesome
<idiotern1> ampak to ni kajmak pa marmelada
<yang> al pa recimo tiste zadeve "bio" jogurti...rdeca pesa, marakuja...v takih zelenih tetrapakih, sploh ni tok narobe
<yang> mors sam taprave okuse zamesat kskupi
<yang> tale moj kajmak ima okus kot ce bi zmesal sladko smetano in puter
<yang> sploh ni slan
<idiotern1> ja pol ni kajmak ane
<yang> ne vem kaj je, pise Kajmak Merkator
<yang> nc, zdej grem pa do prjatla k se kr spozna na kajmake pa bom se njega mal povprasal
<yang> lep dan
<idiotern1> nc
<idiotern1> grem se basat s kosilom
<anny> dober tek
<zdobersek> a pol si konc za danes
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> napsy_: http://www.yotaphone.com/#/en/
<Seniorita> YotaPhone
<dz0ny> EPD ?
<dz0ny> a to ze kaj delate?
<napsy_> poznam
<napsy_> ce bos investiru kamot :)
<drazk> mogoèe kdo ve, èe naroèiš preko pasadena.si, ali te obvestijo po mejlu/sms o datumu odpreme izdelka?
<dz0ny> napsy_: haha
<dz0ny> sem mislil da je kak "kos" zaslona odvec :)
<dz0ny> bi mel za ponucat
<napsy_> en tak kos stane okol 100 evrov :)
<dz0ny> hm sam tole gledam sploh se ni barvno
<dz0ny> a sploh obstaja barvan verzija ?
<dz0ny> tud ce je samo 256 odtenkov
<napsy_> barvno je ze kake 3 leta
<napsy_> sam ni na trgu
<napsy_> je predrag
<dz0ny> hm kul
<dz0ny> tist se men zdi da sele postane uporabno
<napsy_> itak pa, elektronski papir je zelo specificen display
<anny> drazk, popravi kodiranje
<napsy_> ni splosnonamenski
<dz0ny> drazk: poklici jih
<dz0ny> napsy_: true
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 19 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41164/#p41164
<anny> inbox zero!
<idiotern1> kuga je to
<zdobersek> all mail read.
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ojIsLUA.gif
<idiotern1> :colbert:
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/12/04/valve-joins-linux-foundation-prepares-linux-powered-steam-os-steam-machines/
<Seniorita> Valve Joins the Linux Foundation as it Readies Steam OS
<Seniorita> »Valve, creator of the Steam gaming platform and a video game studio and publisher in its own right, is the latest company to join the Linux Foundation – a nonprofit organization tasked ...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Working To Bring Weather Channel App to Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/urpqjMD7akw/ubuntu-touch-weather-channel-app
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve Joins Linux Foundation  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VzFqW9TdnyU/valve-joins-linux-foundation
<drazk> Zakaj ima digitalna kamera 8 MPixelov, ko pa zanjo piše da ima loèljivost slike 1920x1080p  kar znese 2 MPixla in se malo?
<drazk> po pravem bi potem moralo pisati 2 MPix
<zdobersek> kapitalizem pac
<dodofre> 8 MP zajema, sam zapis pa je 2,3MP
<yang> .translate
<CrazyLemon> !t niz sl en
<CrazyLemon> or not :S
<dodofre> če hočeš pa imet 1:1 zapis pa je treba poseči po kaki DSLR kamerci :D
<dodofre> 8MP of capture resolution which is transformed and downscaled to 2.3MP (1920x1080) :P
<CrazyLemon> dodofre no ja.. tudi mobiteli zajemajo 1:1 ! :)
<dodofre> Spet ne vsi ;D
<yang> !t kajmak sr en
<yang> !t kajmak sl en
<dodofre> Je pa res zavajanje... Mene pač zanima končni rezultat. Tudi če hudič zajema 1GP in mi vrne pol 2MP je zo zame 2MP kamera.
<anny> lp
<CrazyLemon> !translate what the fuck en sl
<Seniorita> jebal sl
<CrazyLemon> hm.. miha je neki pokvaru
<sajkec> :/
<zdobersek> !t en sl kdo je Miha?
<Seniorita> KDO JE miha ?
<zdobersek> !t sl en kdo je Miha?
<Seniorita> Who is Horatio ?
<zdobersek> whut
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> frere jaques prakticno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek smartass
<sajkec> !t en ru smartass
<Seniorita> умник
<idioterna> umnik eh?
<idioterna> durak!
<sajkec> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: senile much?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek very
<sajkec> se je ze kdo kaj igral s KDE fw 5?
<sajkec> vidim da obstoja PPA za *ubuntu
<yang> !t sr en kajmak
<Seniorita> cream
<yang> !t sl en kajmak
<Seniorita> Cheese
<yang> cream cheese
<yang> tale kajmak mi je odlicno teknil z medom
<yang> podobno kot un Philadelphia namaz
<CrazyLemon> yang čuden tič si
<idioterna> nenaravn.
<yang> kaj?
<sasa84> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=89333&fb_action_ids=10202102874266983&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[640807509303262]&action_type_map=[%22og.likes%22]&action_ref_map=[]
<sasa84> LOOOL
<Seniorita> Tamara Vonta - You raise me up - Izklop.com
<yang> ce sem mel pa sladek kajmak
<Seniorita> »Po Lastovki tokrat Tamara �e s tujejezi�no uspe�nico You raise me up, v spremljavi pihalnega orkestra DKD Svoboda Senovo.«
<yang> a jeste sam govejo zupco pa krompir, da ne znate s hrano experimentirat
<idioterna> a ti se sam s puncami dol dajes, da ne znas eksperimentirat s spolnostjo?
<yang> si takoj drugo temo ubral
<yang> ni primerljivo
<sasa84> loooooool idioterna :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<idioterna> seveda ni primerljivo, norcujemo se iz tebe, ker rad obsojas druge.
<yang> taprav se je oglasu
<idioterna> spet me obsojas
<yang> a ti mene ne ?
<idioterna> kar domnevas, da ker imam vedno prav, to pomeni da si mislim, da morajo drugi spremeniti svoja mnenja in obnasanje
<idioterna> ne, v resnici te ne
<yang> kup si kajmak v merkaturju, pa probaj dat med gor, ce ti pase s putrom ti bo tut s tem, sploh ni nevem kako hudo odstopanje
<yang> definitivno je blo bols kot s hrenovko dopoldan
<idioterna> ma k js nism tak plebejc da bi kajmak tkole jedu
<yang> ok zdej sem ze plebejc
<yang> ti bi ga verjetno stran vrgel, saj ti 1 eur ne pomen dosti
<idioterna> ja a nisi plebejc?
<idioterna> "bi ga verjetno stran vrgel", kasna predrznost
<idioterna> js sploh kupm ne ce ne rabm.
<yang> jaz pa sem gruntal kako bi ga uporabil, da ga ne bi rabil stran vrzt
<yang> ker za klobase ni bil dober
<dz0ny> tile vajini prepiri spominjajo na Mitchell vs Cameron z Modern Family
<yang> ja ocitno nimamo nobenga lajfa, da se tule po ircu dajemo
<yang> jst ne razumem kako idioterna znese ircat ob zeni in dveh otrokih
<yang> aja Jure, Grega te pozdravlja
<yang> od Graca frend
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slimko: Re: [rešeno] [bash] Problem s crontabom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41165/#p41165
<zdobersek> NEA SE KREGAT
<CrazyLemon> we want more! we want more!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [bash] Problem s crontabom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41166/#p41166
<yang> dz0ny: ameriskih sitcomov ne gledam
<yang> dz0ny: zadnja ameriska nadaljevanka ki sem jo gledal je bla Northern Exposures
<yang> vcasih rad pogledam The Simpsons, k majo dobre stose
<yang> mam ameriskega sitcoma v zivo zadosti vsak dan na ameriskih kanalih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slimko: crontab ne zažene datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41167/#p41167
<idioterna> yang: ker grega je to
<yang> un k si mu leta nazaj gnu/linux instaliral
<yang> z rakove
<yang> pol so mu cudezno spicili SIOL geslo dol, da je kazalo kot da 72 ur dnevno visi na internetu
<idioterna> cudezno spicili ja
<idioterna> a ne ves kako se je na siolu gesla kradl?
<yang> povej
<idioterna> pppdju si reku nej rece "moj ip je pop.siol.net"
<idioterna> in se je siol network prekonfiguriru tko da je vse k teb prslo
<idioterna> in si sam zajemal gesla in odgovarju "nimas maila"
<idioterna> in si jih dobu like par tisoc na uro
<idioterna> telekom so nespoti totalni
<yang> hehe, za winse je bil en cracker app, k je delal vse zivo "poleg remote logina, se je dal rebootat masino, to je blo najbolj fino na ircu izvajat, pa tut brat se je dal vse z diska, vkljucno z gesli"
<yang> to je blo za 95ko
<idioterna> ja, back orifice
<yang> mislim, da niso dal patcha ven sploh
<yang> tko da smo itak eni druge nukal
<yang> ja
<yang> cult dead cow black orifice
<yang> bogve ce se obstaja kopija programa
<yang> v bistvu ce si skeniral kar po ircu, si dobil ze kup teh gesel
<yang> pol so pa nekako implementirali na siolu tko da so zascitili internet dial up dostop glede na izhodno stevilko
<yang> tist back orrifice je delal kake pol leta neopazeno med script kiddiji, potem so pa to eni zacel prodajat in so jih tut dobili
<yang> men je Grega rekel "Foter je dobil 200.000 racuna za internet, oaaao"
<yang> so sli pol racunat, kt da je bil 50+ ur gor na dan, pa se ni blo do tistga zneska
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: crontab ne zažene datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41168/#p41168
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-05
<upd> :)
<anny> jutro
<yang> anny: mi smo pozni danes, pa vseeno dobro jutro !
<anny> yang, jutro
<napsy> dan
<BigWhale> Dan
<anny> uf, viroza
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Check The Health of Your Laptop Battery in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cfI61c1vxuY/check-battery-life-health-ubuntu-linux
<Sky[x]> anny, pa glih dons sem te hotu na kuhancka pelat :)
<anny> hvala...od 4h zjutraj bruham ko vidra
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<anny> ma ja
<anny> bo že
<anny>  CrazyLemon, dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro anny
<dz0ny> sneaky tale Sky[x]
<dz0ny> dan vsem
<anny> dan dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> V zahvalo za pomoč na projektu Simbioza vam ponujamo 50% popust na letno članarino, kar pomeni, da je članarina le 60€ letno.
<CrazyLemon> yay! 50% popusta dobim!
<anny> da faq
<dz0ny> na?
<dz0ny> simobil?
<anny> verjetno kakšen tečaj
<CrazyLemon> http://ypsilon.si/index.php/pridruzi-se/vclani-se pridružita se tudi vidva! skupaj bomo srečni!
<Seniorita> Včlani se
<Seniorita> »Član/ica Zavoda Ypsilon lahko postane predstavnik/ca generacije Y, ki:izkazuje zanimanje za razvoj družbe, lasten strokoven in osebnosti razvoj in mu/ji ni vseeno za prihodnost;plača članarino.Za...«
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> a njim
<anny> skupaj bomo srečni! loool
<dz0ny> kadijo pipe sreče pa to
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: go join
<anny> peesda, kakšni nateguni so
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> men bo tud slabo
<CrazyLemon> anny če bi pa res bili skupaj srečni :(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wat
<anny> oh oh, samo diski sreče pod pojstlo vsakemu manjkajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat wat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tle pa nisi srečen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne :(
<dz0ny> ni ti treba na sestanke, lahko z postle v pižami to počneš
<dz0ny> pa se free je
<dz0ny> pol pejd v c|
 * anny stisne CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Zavod Ypislon spodbuja in vodi številne projekte, v katerih lahko svoje izzive in priložnosti najdejo tudi člani. Predvsem pa delujemo povezovalno, saj sodelujemo s številnimi organizacijami in širšo družbo.
<CrazyLemon> kdo me tukaj spodbuja?
<CrazyLemon> pa da ne začnem o tem da sploh ne delujemo povezovalno!
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne!
<anny> jst, jest!
<dz0ny> ^^ president in the making :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :>
<CrazyLemon> anny dobr tek če greš jest :p
<anny> kdaj so volitve?
<CrazyLemon> anny ko najdem primernega protikandidata.. ker trenutno sem samo js sposoben bullshitat tko kot se spodobi
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> .voli Ali se strinjate da je CrazyLemon presidente? da : ne
<anny> CrazyLemon, od 4h zjutraj bruham zaradi viroze...ta tvoja novica mi ni ravno spodbudila teka
<dz0ny> sem ze dal na todo ^^
<anny> da
 * CrazyLemon na hitro stisne anny in stopi 5m stran
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti je bužca..
 * anny ?&%!#$
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni to enako .roll ? :)
<dz0ny> ne roll je random
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ti boš pol štel +1
<CrazyLemon> nvm :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<anny> najprej sem mislila, da so me zatrupili s hotdogom s črpalke
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst.. ti prav iščeš viruse
<anny> pač...izbiraš med burekđinico in petrolom
<CrazyLemon> burek always!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj je delno svež
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/12/hrana.aspx
<Seniorita> Kupite medvedka in pomagajte lačnim otrokom - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V okviru projekta Botrstvo, namenjenemu izboljšanju kakovosti življenja otrok in mladostnikov, bodo danes začeli prodajo 5000 medvedkov. Projektu bo namenjena celotna kupnina v višini 25.000 evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> pejte po medvedka če imate 5€ odveč :)
<dz0ny> lol dva ni mam ze debato na privms z osebkom
<dz0ny> komi danes pogruntam da je punca
<dz0ny> .facepalm
<jabuk> http://www.reactionface.info/sites/default/files/imagecache/Node_Page/images/1314029819767.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny "punca"
<dz0ny> as in girl
<dz0ny> anyway i got invited to beer
<dz0ny> i call it win
<anny> dz0ny, si punca?
<dz0ny> anny: :) ne
<anny> uf
<anny> bedno bi bilo izgubiti priviligiran status tukaj :)
<dz0ny> sej mas saso
<anny> v tem trenutku ne
<dz0ny> anny: do you need a group hug?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny upam da je res punca! sam ne bit presenečen..če bo tip :/
<anny> ja ;(
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> :*
<anny> zakuga pa ne verjameš, Krejzi?
<dz0ny> well pa a ni to vseeno če je dobra oseba
 * anny lepo pogleda dz0ny-ja
 * dz0ny is red in face
<anny> na predavanjih od Matthai-ja sem bila
<anny> edina punca!
<CrazyLemon> anny a spet?
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si true Matthai fan!
<CrazyLemon> anny there are no girls on the internet!
<anny> ne, naslednje je 13. decembra
<anny> poznam to foro
<anny> so samo zdolgočasene gospodinje, ki kvačkajo in pletejo
<Matthai> u, ja... počasi bo treba prosojnice pripravit... :->
<CrazyLemon> http://files.sharenator.com/there_are_no_girls_on_the_internet-s450x380-114689-580.jpg
<anny> no, Krejzi, vprašaj ga naslednjič
<anny> kjuti! :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai o čem boš govoril 13ega?
<CrazyLemon> o..pa Å¡e petek je! zihr bo scary :)
<anny> rešitve za informacijsko varnost
<idioterna> joj pa ne Matthai
<anny> mam napisano v plannerju
<idioterna> on tok pojma nima
<anny> chick fight!
<idioterna> Matthai: a si sploh ze dal microsoft security essentials na svoj ubuntu
<dz0ny> anny: to je kolegialno zbadanje :)
<anny> več vemo, bolje je
<anny> zadnjič sem povedala, da so linux sistemi zelo varni, ob čemer so poslušalci zastigli z ušesi
<anny> in da so brezplačni ter da se preko konzole vdira v tuje sisteme
<idioterna> a to so bli ksni senior kernel developer?
<idioterna> preko konzole se vdira? :)
<idioterna> ne tega govort k pol vsak misl da js skos vdiram
<anny> pazi, govorim ****(idiotom), vstavi poljubno
<idioterna> levodesno po sistemih
<idioterna> i'm doing no such thing.
<anny> to ima tak prizvok....pustolovski
<idioterna> mhm
<anny> pač...malo šunke je treba dati na mizo, mogoče se kakšna miš ujame! :)
<CrazyLemon> na šunko? dvomim..miške papajo gaudo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to maš razvajeni miši ti :)
<anny> jap
<anny> bolje se jim godi kot cerkvenim
<anny> moram iti ležat, narod
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..pri meni se sprijaznijo s Å¡marskim rokom
<CrazyLemon> anny obrni se na trebuh.. bo lažje vn steklo tisto kar mora :p
<dz0ny> anny: pozdrav se
<dz0ny> anny: pa gatorade priporocam
<CrazyLemon> lool
<anny> CrazyLemon, samo na enem koncu :)
<CrazyLemon> da bo bruhala modro?? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne da se k seb spravish ko nehas bruha
<dz0ny> hidracija pa to
<CrazyLemon> ah..elektroliti pa minerali
<dz0ny> ne mor verjek kaka razlika
<anny> tud enervit bo v redu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedel :)
<idioterna> no bejs u postlo no
<idioterna> bos se koga nalezla.
<anny> ja
<anny> hvala
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to me vsaj enkrat na let zastrupijo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prasci!
<dz0ny> mam ze kr prestudirane metode zdravljenja
<yang> Richard Branson ‏@richardbranson 22 Nov
<yang> Want to come to space with @virgingalactic? Now you can pay with #bitcoins! (One future astronaut has already) http://virg.in/bit
<Seniorita> Bitcoins in space - Virgin.com
<Seniorita> »Virgin Galactic is one of the universe’s most exciting, futuristic companies. Bitcoin, the virtual currency, has really captured the imagination recently as one of the world’s most innovative businesses looking to the future. So we think it is about time Virgin Galactic customers can choose to p...«
<yang> za ene 1000 BTCjev te ze spravjo gor verjetn
<idioterna> why would you want to go?
<idioterna> sej preberes knjigo, pa si ze ful dlje kot te oni loh odpelejo.
<yang> brezveze sej nisem Shuttlenotworth
<yang> da bom kakal v vrecko
<idioterna> sej ne kakas v vrecko
<idioterna> sesalc si das na rit
<idioterna> ti pa tut nc ne ves.
<yang> ce ze, je bols it do marsa tko kot borja jelic
<yang> nazaj se itak ne vrnes
<idioterna> kako ves da se ne
<yang> ni zadost goriva
<idioterna> ja na tej odpravi k gre tja zihr ne
<idioterna> ampak to verjetno ni zadnja k gre
<yang> verjetno je umetno gojenje hrane na tej stopnji, da si za nekaj casa lahko samozadosten
<yang> ceprav prostor je omejen
<yang> kolicinsko v raketi ne pridelas zadosti, da bi od tega lahko zivel par let
<idioterna> a ne bodo pristali na povrsju?
<yang> razen ce imas morda s sabo kaksno zivalsko vrsto ki se hitro razmmnozuje, kaksne misi alpa podgane (ni glih delikatesa)
<yang> verjetno da bodo pristali, saj drugace nima smisla
<yang> it tja
<idioterna> ja no pol lahko vsadijo solato
<yang> aja, ce bi "zgradil" zadevo za gojenje
<yang> ja to bi se dal
<yang> tko je verjetn misljeno, da ni cisto kamikaze misija
<yang> pol pa bi zatem itak poslali se kaksno sondo gor, da bi se kej prnesl
<idioterna> zakaj zgradit
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej tam je atmosfera
<idioterna> vode sicer ni na povrsju, je pa led
<yang> no
<yang> zelenjava v ledu ne bi rasla, na prostem
<yang> bi mogl zapret
<yang> nek mini lab bi postavli za gojenje
<yang> sej ta borja je bil ze z ljudmilo v teh premicnih kontejnerjih , tko da je ze mal navajen kempirat
<yang> verjetn bi bil kr dober za to misijo
<dz0ny> China’s PBOC Bans Financial Companies From Bitcoin Transactions http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-12-05/china-s-pboc-bans-financial-companies-from-bitcoin-transactions
<Seniorita> China Bans Financial Companies From Bitcoin Transactions - Businessweek
<dz0ny> tko
<yang> oz kaj je ze bil un projekt od peljhana
<yang> mirkolab
<yang> al neki
<yang> mikro
<dz0ny> sej nasa razvija co2 breating engine
<dz0ny> ven dobis pa vodo pa saje od magnezija
<dz0ny> tko da v 2 stoletjih bomo zihr na marsu
<yang> haha ja
<dz0ny> razen ce se prej ne iztrebimo
<dz0ny> vkljucno z zemljo
<yang> mislim dost neumno je da se na zemlji svinja alternativne lokacije pa se ni v zadostni meri , da bi tja spravli folk
<dz0ny> well jaz mislim da je to problem tekmovalnosti med državami
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: crontab ne zažene datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41169/#p41169
<yang> sej lahko da so kaksne skrite misije ze, pa da majo ze na kakem planetu bazo, sam ni javno objavljeni
<dz0ny> yang: hehe vecri sem bral
<yang> poglej, ce trdijo da so leta 1969 bli na luni
<dz0ny> da ko je bla premiera ETa v belihi hiši
<yang> to je 40 let nazaj
<dz0ny> je reagan rekel spilbergu, da se mu tud sanja ne kolk je podobno resničnosti vse skupaj
<yang> mal hecn bi blo da so 40 let pavziral in da nikjer niso baze postavli
<dz0ny> yang: ne ni
<dz0ny> ker to je bil državni projekt
<yang> razen ce je sev eda kubrick vse zreziral takrat
<dz0ny> k da še nikol niso financiral neki pa pol čist pozabl na to
<yang> nc morm it, da ne bom neumnosti stresal
<dz0ny> 'moraš vedt da je bla celotna zadeva bolj politična kot pa tehnološka
<yang> bbl
<dz0ny> aka primarni nagon je bil politični
<dz0ny> we are better than commies
<dz0ny> pa nekje se je blo treba Å¡opiriti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slimko: Re: crontab ne zažene datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41170/#p41170
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Ubuntu On Your Chromebook Using Crouton  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gz_dYFNlDuk/install-ubuntu-on-your-chromebook-using.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ziggy-X: Skripta za iskanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41171/#p41171
<Matthai> idioterna, MS Security Essentials se da čisto lepo naložiti NA Ubuntu... zapečeš na CD in ga položiš na CD od Ubuntuja. Deluje! :->
<idioterna> i have no doubts :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Skripta za iskanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41172/#p41172
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Remote Desktop Tool `TeamViewer` 9 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/oA3ItG-gUKQ/remote-desktop-tool-teamviewer-9.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zascita dokumenta v LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41173/#p41173
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Barve v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41174/#p41174
<anny> čer
<dz0ny> cer
<dz0ny> kako smo ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: cs:go -- where it at?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2048-1: curl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2048-1/
<anny> dz0ny, malo bolje
 * CrazyLemon prehlajen :/
<anny> Krejzi, boš čaj?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ^^
<CrazyLemon> anny naah..raje bi vročo čokolado :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa dobr kakav
<anny> čokolino?
<CrazyLemon> anny ne :)
<anny> pismo si ti ena zahtevna duša
<anny> lol
<anny> čokolado z mulatko, ki jo prinese?
<CrazyLemon> čokolada != vroča čokolada
<CrazyLemon> vroča čokolada == mulatka &| vroča čokolada == vroča čokolada !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> anny: on hoce da mu pojes se "soft kitty, warm kitty a little ball of fur..."
<anny> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny TO MI DELI!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha..to bi bilo res epic :D
<anny> zaspi, mi zaspi detence nina nana
<anny> s tweak sem spucala komp
<anny> placa kulkr češ
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ko boš rebootala pa naenkrat ne bo več  ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> pesimist
<anny> stara jedra? pomnilnik sličic?
<CrazyLemon> for sure
<anny> Chromium, ki ga sploh ne uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> a nestle dela vročo čokolado za narest?
<anny> jap
<CrazyLemon> je dobra?
<anny> tko no
<CrazyLemon> jutri si moram kupit vročo čokolado
<CrazyLemon> če že mulatke ni
<anny> meni je dobra mlečna
<sajkec> kje so mulatke v cokoladi?
<CrazyLemon> i wish we knew!
<CrazyLemon> anny mlečna vroča čokolada?
<anny> jp
<CrazyLemon> kje pa to dobiš? kdo jo dela?
<CrazyLemon> milka?
<sajkec> svizc
<anny> v trgovini
<anny> milka. nestle, benko
<CrazyLemon> zapisano!
<anny> okusi so različni
<anny> Zokija so pošpricali s solzivcem!
<dz0ny> a pa je jokal
<dz0ny> on ma neki trdo kožo
<anny> grdo no
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzEhiqT_Rrg
<Seniorita> The Usual Tornado - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A tall, mysterious man has been murdering and destroying property around Topeka and then vanishing into thin air... time to round up the Usual Suspects. SUBS...«
<BigWhale> Dan
<BigWhale> (men se zdi, da sem to ze reku dans...)
<anny> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/film_tv/video-hollywood-si-ni-izposodil-le-slovenije-ampak-celo-visnjo-goro.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Hollywood si ni 'izposodil' le Slovenije, ampak celo Višnjo Goro
<Seniorita> »Slovenci poznamo Višnjo Goro predvsem po kozlovski sodbi, ves svet pa bo zdaj vedel, da se je v Višnji Gori v Sloveniji skrivala mama glavnega junaka serije Grimm.«
<anny> lol
<anny> čer BigWhale
<BigWhale> sem vedu, da ne bi smel sem prit...
<BigWhale> Makes sense! http://www.plotip.com/ip/89.143.166
<Seniorita> IP 89.143.166.0 to 89.143.166.255 - IP Addresses - Plot IP
<Seniorita> »Lookup IP address information for IPs starting with 89.143.166, including location of use and domains hosted.«
<dz0ny> BigWhale: tm pri kazam vkljuc saucy za buildanje
<BigWhale> joj
<BigWhale> res bi lahk ja
<BigWhale> pa sej kazam je ze saucy
<BigWhale> kje v universe repotu
<dz0ny> don't care
<dz0ny> hipsterji namescajo z ppa
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> Sam serisouly
<BigWhale> seriously
<BigWhale> dans sem vidu enga v tehnoloskem parku k se je z monociklom vozil
<upd> Use this code as you wish, at your own risk. If it blows up your computer, makes a plane crash, or otherwise cause damage, injury, or death, it is not my fault. najbolši copyright
<zdobersek> (20:51:26) dz0ny: hipsterji namescajo z ppa
<zdobersek> nodejs?
<dz0ny> a to je hipsterish
<dz0ny> se big m ga promovora
<dz0ny> promovira
<dz0ny> to ni hipsterish
<dz0ny> ze po definiciji
<BigWhale> a nodejs se lahk iz PPAja instalira
<dz0ny> tam je edio smiselno :)
<zdobersek> so hip
<BigWhale> a ni node.js neki kar si das v $WWW_ROOT/scripts
<BigWhale> :D
<dz0ny> BigWhale: you like to joke
<anny> gremo spat
<anny> ln
<zdobersek> wtf anny
<anny> viroza
<zdobersek> aah. smola :|
<anny> jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Zascita dokumenta v LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41175/#p41175
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-06
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Zascita dokumenta v LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41176/#p41176
<yang> .vreme london
<jabuk> London, UK: 2.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/London__GB/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX0085_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3°C @06.12.2013 8:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: -0.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:29:31, Sončni zahod: 15:16:54
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu On A Chromebook Using Crouton  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jNS17GfvoEw/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-on.html
<CrazyLemon> sup ppl
<zdobersek> we be hikin'
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> tko lepo vreme ti pa peš hodiš?
<CrazyLemon> ride that  focus dude
<CrazyLemon> ride it like you never did before
<zdobersek> focus?
<zdobersek> ampak ja, mas prav
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš focusa?
<zdobersek> scotta
<CrazyLemon> aja..right
<sasa84> kaj maš pa ti CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nimam Å¡kota :/
 * CrazyLemon je Å¡kotless
<sasa84> 'taljana?
<zdobersek> prva specialka je bla focus
<zdobersek> tazadnja je pa Å kot.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i wish!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.veb-company.si/uploads/s_pro_w_580/th_8ed9c1ce78866d059886ff20cf9118da_m10main3.jpg
<sasa84> bbl
<idioterna> o a ti mas tut za kolnagote hardon
<CrazyLemon> ne za vse!
<CrazyLemon> moj hardon je rezerviran sam za lepa kolesa
<zdobersek> pol je moj zate viagra al kok
<zdobersek> moje kolo*
<idioterna> ja men to ful pomaga med odnosi
<idioterna> da oci zaprem pa gledam closeupe derailleurjev.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tvoj je ok.. ni tako lep kot tale colnago
<zdobersek> sheesh http://webcyclery.com/images/library/zoom/scott-foil-30-compact-copy-180632-1.jpg
<idioterna> hmnja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek foila imaš?
<zdobersek> ja
<CrazyLemon> foil je sexy..sicer ne v teh barvah kot je na sliki ampak je sexy :)
<zdobersek> dost neumen nakup tbh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek richass mofo! :)
<zdobersek> ty google
<zdobersek> ma ne, prejsnji cr1 je duso spuscal, pa je blo treba nekaj novega vzet
<idioterna> ne vem kva vi delate sz bicikli
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/die-neue-usistem.jpg
<idioterna> 20 years now
<idioterna> pa se nc ne zejbava
<idioterna> pac menjas enkrat frame enkrat grupo
<idioterna> bicikl je pa isti!
<zdobersek> l8r
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVZvcwJuqDE ! :D
<Seniorita> Top gir Jugoslavija - 1. epizoda - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ovo je Top gir Jugoslavija. Vaši šovmasteri: Đeremi Klarkson Rićard Hemond Đems Mej i testna vozačica: Ceca Ražnatović (18 godina)«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Upgrade to GNOME 3.10 in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XRbuWigSOJc/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10
<yang> moja rogova specialka je pa ze oldtimer. dalo bi se jo obnovit (ce bi mel smisel za to) in bi zgledala kot nova
<yang> gledam tm na forumu starodobnikov kako lepo obnavljajo zadeve
<idioterna> ce jo pravilno spimpas se da kr drago prodat to
<yang> ja verjamem ze tele bolj zjahane od moje so od 100 eur dalje na bolhi
<yang> ta darovalec jo je mel 20 let v garazi nedotaknjeno
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jYU4gPxVyE lol
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja - Parkelj - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Klemen Slakonja as Parkelj, (Je bella cesta, 5.12.2013, Pop tv) https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta.si https://jebe...«
<yang> jst sem se mislu z njo v mesto vozit pol sn pa vidu da ma snemljive feltne in bi jih takoj ukradli
<yang> idioterna sam taka renovacija kompletna je med 500-1000 eur
<yang> + porabljen cas
<yang> dobr no mojo bi blo treba samo malo scistit in na novo pobarvat
<yang> ceprav hecno v istem mescu sem prodal mtb da sem pridobil plac. pol pa me klice ta tip pa pravi da cisti garazo in da ma specialko za stran ker ima nov bicikl
<yang> sam takele je res malo skoda za na dinos
<yang> ce bi jaz mel garazo bi tut mel kak moped al pa clo motor
<idioterna> yang: sure
<idioterna> yang: da se pa tut precej cenejs
<idioterna> yang: robotten na bolhi to dela for a living
<yang> aja poznas koga ki jih restavrira?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> osebno ne
<yang> no sej pravim poceni ni. rrstavriranje se splaca ce si sam mehanik
<idioterna> http://www.bolha.com/uporabnik/robbotten
<Seniorita> Vsi oglasi - robbotten :: bolha.com ::
<Seniorita> »Mali oglasi, oglasnik, avkcije - prodam ali kupim - avtomobil, hisa, mobitel, knjige, videokasete, igrice, racunalnik...«
<yang> pa garazo iz delavnico mors met
<yang> oz
<idioterna> zgleda je zima
<idioterna> k nima skor nobenga bicikla
<yang> ja sej cez zimo restavrirad. spomladi pa prodajas
<yang> bbl
<upd> http://bnc4free.com/?page_id=13 ima kdo to ?
<Seniorita> Terms of Service « BNC4FREE – Free IRC Bouncers
<Seniorita> »BNC4FREE is a leading provider of Free IRC Bouncers. We Provide Reliable and Secure Free IRC Bouncers to virtually anyone and any network. Sign up today to begin taking advantage of our service!«
<CrazyLemon> hell no.. zakaj bi kdorkoli hotu met karkoli z nekom ki na svojo stran da snežinke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2048-2: curl regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2048-2/
<idioterna> upd: yangu rec, on rad drugim sniffa irc :)
<upd> heh
<sajkec> cer
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abPLDLV8O4s
<Seniorita> Christmas Presence - Simon's Cat - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"A festive feline goes looking for a Christmas treat." Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE! http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=simonscat CREDITS Direc...«
<Tadej_> CrazyLemon: sem vidu :D
<yang> FB padel dol ?
<CrazyLemon> oh noes!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Turpial 3 Beta Builds Available for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tzqTDwCOgf8/turpial-3-beta-install-ubuntu
<yang> idioterna: mislis, da mam cas za to :) ?
<yang> bolj se splaca BTC traffic sniffat :)
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to sniffal
<idioterna> pozenes bitcoin clienta pa dobis vse
<yang> hja, ne dobis ravno gesel :)
<idioterna> gesel?
<idioterna> sej v bitcoin trafficu ni gesel
<yang> ja sej jih ni
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinguy OS 13.10 Released [Screenshots, Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UaAodQzyYsQ/pinguy-os-1310-released-screenshots.html
<sasa84> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/12/05/watch-benedict-cumberbatch-do-a-dramatic-reading-of-r-kelly-lyrics/
<Seniorita> Benedict Cumberbatch Reads R. Kelly Lyrics on Jimmy Kimmel Live | TIME.com
<Seniorita> »Take a moment, internet«
<dz0ny> sasa84: Cumberbitch?
<sasa84> Cumberbatch
<yang> sasa84: a je kaj smesnega ? Ne razumem, ker ne gledam Star Treka in ne poslusam R Kellyja
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_ylchEHdUk
<Seniorita> Chris Pine Nuts Vs Benedict Cumberbitches - The Graham Norton Show - Series 13 Episode 5 - BBC One - YouTube
<Seniorita> »More about this programme: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s9kxg Graham chats to fans of Chris Pine and Benedict Cumberbatch who have travelled from miles...«
<dz0ny> yang: joj to ne izhaja ne iz enega ne iz drugega
<dz0ny> dobil je po prvi sezoni sherlocka
<yang> smesen mi je recimo tole, sam mors cel film gledat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AFs8SYqNZA
<Seniorita> Harry Dunn Shit Scene From 'Dumb and Dumber' - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Hey Harry old buddy old pal" LMAO«
<dz0ny> sasa84: Cumberbitch?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Zascita dokumenta v LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41177/#p41177
<zdobersek> .yt test
<jabuk> iPhone 5s vs 50 cal - RatedRR Slow-Mo Torture Test(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_gEiU_FDxQ ♥24,820 ▶3,150,302
<zdobersek> .yt simon pegg on benedict cumberbatch
<jabuk> Simon Pegg: The truth about Benedict Cumberbatch(6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20v1OxUXcQY ♥8,093 ▶739,309
<zdobersek> was that any good?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cumberbitches je dejansko fan club b. cumberbatcha :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..sej si kopiral link :>
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yes
<dz0ny> bl klub oboževalk
<anny> čer
<maxipin> dz0ny: expert si se že kaj handlal z samsungovo KNOX zaščito?
<CrazyLemon> anny nasrala si me! kr fajn si me nasrala!
<CrazyLemon> milka sploh ni vroča čokolada! ampak navadn kakav!
<Sky[x]> nesquick zmaga :)
<anny> okusi so različni, krejzi
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bom mogu nonstop pit kakav ker ga mam tok doma :/
<anny> a ni to fajn?
<anny> zima bo Å¡e dolga
<anny> lahko nas pa povabiš na obisk :)
<CrazyLemon> če bo taka zima kot do zdaj
<CrazyLemon> pol bo super..in mi bo ostal kakav za drugo leto :)
<anny> mora bit -20?
<CrazyLemon> naah.. sej pravim.. če bo tko kot trenutno kaže pol bo super zima :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dooh one hče da jo povabiš?
<dz0ny> koga briga kdaj kakav piješ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma nočem njene viroze..naj jo kr obdrži
<dz0ny> mal se pa moraš utrdit :)
<dz0ny> free ceplenje
<anny> hmmm
<anny> kdo bo naslednji?
<anny> nisem čisto prepričana, da me vseeno niso zastrupili s hot dogom
<CrazyLemon> prav ti je.. kdo pri zdravi pameti pa jé hotdog na črpalki
<Sky[x]> anny, na celovski imas na petrolu Fresh in je res fajn,sveze in okusno pa se smootije majo pa palacinke in pice :)
<anny> tam so me fentali
<idioterna> o anny
<idioterna> a te je minil zvijanje
<anny> daleč od tega
<anny> ampak en dan je izgubljena
<idioterna> smola
<idioterna> zal se mi zdi da tezko kdorkoli pomaga pr tem
<idioterna> a mas oglje?
<idioterna> ceprov to je blo aktualno takoj ko ti je slabo ratal
<idioterna> zdej je mal brezveze
<anny> je Å¡lo vse ven
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD_SbJCQovU lol
<Seniorita> LAN Party - Space Team - NODE - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Happy Friday NODE! t's LAN Party Time! In Space! Our digital troubadours team up to play Space Team on the iPad. And since you guys have been digging the Tra...«
<zdobersek> ln
<CrazyLemon> nekdo iz .si dobu 21 mio € na euro jackpotu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> sounds exciting
<idioterna> zihr nau raztalal klosarjem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a igras
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cca. 3x na leto ja :)
<anny> zanimivo, da je krejzi na tekočem
<CrazyLemon> anny kako ne bi bil če je bilo lih med filmom na kanalu a žrebanje :)
<anny> a še filme gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<anny> ok, zadnjič je bil en res dober, a ne vem naslova
<anny> o protestnikih v Seattlu, ki so skušali minirati WTO
<CrazyLemon> mogu je pa bit res dobr film da se ne spomneš niti naslova :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti slo naslovi so cudni
<dz0ny> bt gravity na pashinkih
<anny> začela sem ga gledati na polovici, ker sem imela prej opravka s kolinami
<dz0ny> anny: u lublan prasce kolete?
<CrazyLemon> anny kok kg mesa bo/je?
<anny> na eruojackpot nič ne piše, da je iz si
<anny> ne, to je bilo pri žlahti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny quality?
<dz0ny> hdcam :>
<anny> zdaj se ne kolje več, dobiš polovico in jo daš v skrinjo in kobase
<CrazyLemon> waw :)
<CrazyLemon> folk ratal fensi
<CrazyLemon> niti kolje ne več!
<anny> ne
<anny> lahko pa ti vzameš nož in pištolo
<anny> če ti ne bo prej postalo slabo :)
<CrazyLemon> nimam js ravno srca za to :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi mi bilo slabo..samo ne bi zmogu tega :)
<anny> no no
<anny> meso pa ješ?
<CrazyLemon> seveda..sej ne pravim da sm proti temu
<CrazyLemon> sam pravim da js osebno ne bi zmogu tega :)
<anny> jao
<anny> zuckenberg je nekaj časa jedel samo tisto, kar je sam ulovil, nabral in ubil
<CrazyLemon> k maš par miljard v riti se itak pol preseravaš :)
<anny> kje so tvoji moško-lovski nagoni
<CrazyLemon> koline so pa res pravi lovski event :>
<anny> brez dvoma
<anny> moški imajo dela pol ure, ženske dva dni
<CrazyLemon> da spucajo kri z dvorišča? :)
<CrazyLemon> edino kar je dobro pri kolinah je tisto sveže pečeno meso...matr je okusno
<anny> da skuhajo riž za klobase, ocvrejo mast in ocvirke, zapakirajo zrezke in skuhajo še vse obroke...pa potica ne sme manjkati
<anny> aja, koliko mesa - 180 kg je bilo vsega skupaj
<CrazyLemon> to je pa bil nek velik prasc!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> je bil res
<anny> boš prišel naslednjič prati čreva?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pomoje bi znal ja
<CrazyLemon> sam če bom nesu pol domov vsaj 5 parov klobas!
<idioterna> ampak pranje crev je ful bolece
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če pozabiš na lube verjetno je ja
<anny> lol
<idioterna> upam da prej zakoljete.
<Guest20245> lppp
<Guest20245> lpp
<Guest20245> llp
<Guest20245> lp
<CrazyLemon> lllp
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne vem ce ma kej dost zveze lube
<anny> nima
<idioterna> k ne boli danka.
<anny> čreva je potrebno oprati topla
<Guest20245> lubezn boli
<idioterna> Guest20245: hm?
<idioterna> mal mazohizma, pa bo prec bols.
<CrazyLemon> anny mi jih nismo  ko smo to počeli
<Guest20245> skozi creva ne gre lubexb
<CrazyLemon> smo jih vrgli stran pa kupili tista čista :D
<anny> verjamem da ne
<anny> žal se ne da vseh kupiti
<Guest20245> anny kako kej viroza?
<anny> slabše, jaz pa bolje :)
<CrazyLemon> anny vseh?
<anny> ne da
<anny> potrebuješ najmanj od 3 pujsov
<Guest20245> limonca in ti?
<CrazyLemon> katerih vseh
<anny> za krvavice
<CrazyLemon> Guest20245 moja čreva? vredu so..
<anny> lol
<anny> pejmo spat
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> sam da konča pesem
<Guest20245> ze v pojstli
<idioterna> js gledam risanko
<idioterna> awesome je
<anny> naporen teden je bil
<idioterna> Le.Magasin.des.Suicides.[The.Suicide.Shop].2012.BRRip.AC3-HORiZON.ArtSubs.avi
<CrazyLemon> pirat en
<anny> tepli ga bomo!
<idioterna> ja nimam bluray drajva
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> mam bluray
<anny> a si postal malo razcepljen?
<idioterna> ja nimam kje gledat
<idioterna> zapakirano mam celo polico blurayev
<idioterna> skor vse BBC nature serije, ceu kp dobrih filmov
<idioterna> pa zdej sm dobu tole risanko
<idioterna> pol pa pac storrentam pa pogledam
<Guest20245> hehe
<Guest20245> vibracij
<anny> če priznaš se ti pol odpusti
<Guest20245> Ovsec
<idioterna> priznas kaj
<Guest20245> prid
<anny> bom dala na to-see list
<idioterna> sej sm kupu pravico do ogleda!
<Guest20245> ženino
<Guest20245> robovi
<idioterna> a to so random words
<Guest20245> Düsseldorf
<idioterna> dresden je bols.
<Guest20245> jp k sam drzim in vlece en
<anny> kuga pa berlin?
<idioterna> berlin je nice
<Guest20245> stojijo
<Guest20245> uvrščen
<Guest20245> GZS
<Guest20245> haha
<Guest20245> ln
<anny> na Wunderlist je Å¡el
<idioterna> ni za otroke
<idioterna> risanka
<anny> movies to see
<anny> vem da ni
<idioterna> c'est formidable
<anny> pri disneju so ful kruti
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwv_FuFnW54
<Seniorita> 'Pocahontas' Finale - YouTube
<idioterna> aja ne ni tok ceski k disney
<Seniorita> »The incredible finale to Disney's 'Pocahontas' (1995). Definately one of Disney's finest in my opinion; I'm still in love with it after all these years ^^ Be...«
<anny> pol se pa cmerim cel dan!
<idioterna> to je pa tko k ET
<idioterna> kasna huda VHS paleta
<anny> hujš
<anny> to so bili zadnji zdihljaji vhs
<idioterna> vous fete pas la service domicile? :)
<idioterna> haha
<anny> no, monsieur
<idioterna> en gym teacher je prsu iskat samomor pa mu je prodal katano
<idioterna> pa je un reku da ga je mal strah, da ce pride na dom
<anny> ni mel kakšenga strupa pri roki?
<idioterna> ja ja vse ma
<idioterna> strupi so za zenske sm zvedu
<idioterna> elegantni pa tko
<idioterna> k parfum
<idioterna> pa gobe ma tut
<idioterna> dobr zaracuna
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-07
<idioterna> pa zvonc ma za ponoc ce je nujn primer
<idioterna> ti proda naboj za revolver za 35 ojro
<pitko> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - Cinnamon  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41178/#p41178
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/07/project-ara-moto-maker/
<Seniorita> Motorola's modular phone prototype is almost ready, final product might be sold on Moto Maker
<Seniorita> »Sure, Moto Maker makes it easy to deck out your phone with a fresh paint job, but the company's CEO has bigger goals in mind for the customization«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2050-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2050-1/
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQNuVY-NhSo
<Seniorita> South Park - Honey Boo Boo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Season 16 Episode 9 Raising the Bar«
<anny> čer
<Sky[x]> cer
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<dz0ny> void
<CrazyLemon> Get yourself some JavaScripts dood..
<CrazyLemon> tole je v tvojem sentryju dz0ny
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> !g sentry transifex
<Seniorita> sentry localization - Transifex https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/sentry/
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> dunno kje se tis pojavi :)
<CrazyLemon> me neither :)
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> [21:14:08] * You have been marked as being away
<CrazyLemon> who did this??
<dz0ny> szubuntu sit
<CrazyLemon> to je prvič naredu xchat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am..a je kej snega na snežniku?
<yang> dz0ny: hja, zakaj mislis da ima hrib tako ime ?
<yang> oz CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yang zato..ker nikoli ni snega..si pa želijo da bi bil!
<yang> haha
<idioterna> od kje vam ta ideja?
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/8qX5RDWbYtfWDr4dxHJUqFEoXA0.jpg
<idioterna> men to ne zgleda k "nikol ni snega"
<CrazyLemon> če ni bilo to slikano včeraj
<CrazyLemon> pol nič ne pomeni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hribi.net/spletna_kamera/sneznik/1947
<Seniorita> Spletna kamera Snežnik
<Seniorita> »Spletna kamera Snežnik. Slika v živo s spletne kamere Snežnik.«
<CrazyLemon> kot je vidno iz kamere
<CrazyLemon> snega ni
<idioterna> js vidm sneg
<idioterna> sicer mal bl temn k ponavad
<yang> ma ziher je sneg
<yang> sej je ze v lj pod nulo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1.7°C @07.12.2013 22:00 CET.
<idioterna> je ja
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: severnik 0.7 m/s
<idioterna> -1 je
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: -1.13°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:30:32, Sončni zahod: 15:16:46
<yang> nimam appleta, vcas sem mel applet, k je syncal na desktopu, sam pol sem videl da daje podatke od aerodroma, to ni blo relevantno
<CrazyLemon> to da je pod nulo nič ne pomeni :d
<CrazyLemon> danes je bilo -7 na snežniku
<idioterna> zihr je gol vrh
<idioterna> k ni blo nobenih padavin
<idioterna> pihal pa ko svinja
<yang> polet bi moral 1x na sneznik
<idioterna> tut pozim je fino
 * CrazyLemon gre jutri
<yang> kako se rece snezniku po hrvasko
<CrazyLemon> snježnik ? :>
<idioterna> bjelogovnik
<CrazyLemon> bijelo*
<idioterna> to ja
<lynxlynxlynx> snježnik je tudi blizu čez mejo
<Sky[x]> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/63903759786/shall-we-buy-macbooks-to-look-cool-but-install-ubuntu
<Seniorita> Shall we buy MacBooks to look cool but install Ubuntu on them? - DevOps Reactions
<Sky[x]> dobra !: D
<Seniorita> »by @juan_domenech«
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> If you want a cool laptop buy Lemote Yeeloong
<idioterna> ni cool k nima retina displaya
<yang> mal je outdated ze
<yang> ampak je kul k ga ne mors s fingerprintom prizgat
<idioterna> http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90533497/samsung-ativ-book-9-plus-940x3g-k05.asp
<Seniorita> Samsung ATIV Book 9 Plus 940X3G K05 (Article no. 90533497) - Laptops / Notebooks - computeruniverse
<Seniorita> »Buy the Samsung ATIV Book 9 Plus 940X3G K05 at a low price. Category: Laptops / Notebooks, Status: new, Manufacturer: SAMSUNG Electronics GmbH, Article number: 90533497«
<idioterna> tega tut ne mors
<lynxlynxlynx> risc :s
<idioterna> pa ma 3200x1800 screen
<yang> fajn zgleda, sam mal drag je
<yang> ceprav kaj pa vem te "snemljive" tablica zadeve mi niso ne vem kako zanimive
<yang> mislim, ne vem ce je tale snemljiv tko kot asusi
<yang> pise da ima touchscreen display
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> sam hi res screen ma
<idioterna> to da je touch je uresnici kr nice
#ubuntu-si 2013-12-08
<anny> dan
<yang> zivjo ancka
<yang> ze pripravljas kosilo ?
<anny> mhm
<yang> tak meglen dan, sem mislu kam it mal se sprehodit pa na kosilo,  pa bom zgleda kar nekaj doma pripravil
<anny> kaj bo dobrega pri tebi?
<anny> pametno, ni za ven hodit, ker megla reže do kosti
<yang> ja, vceraj je bilo soncno sem sel malo naokoli
<yang> sej v ljubljani je vecino casa megla pozimi, slaba klima
<yang> gres pa recimo malo visje, ze na smarno goro, pa je sonce, al pa ce gres smucat
<anny> ni več toliko kot včasih
<yang> smoga je manj
<yang> kot recimo med letoma 60-80
<yang> takrat ko so vsi kurili na drva in premog, ko se ni bilo centralne
<Sky[x]> yang, dej se privat poglej prosim :P{
<yang> starejsi blogi so imeli v kleti premogovnik, in si nosil gor kjer si imel pec
<yang> ok Sky[x]
<yang> blogi/blloki
<anny> vem...na filofaxu je bila nekoč cela klet skladišče za premog
<anny> za tako veliko bajto so ogromno pokurili
<yang> ja
<yang> imam sorodnika ki zivi v centru
<yang> se nedolgo nazaj je mel celo klet premoga, haha, ker je ni uporabljal
<yang> pa ne kuri vec 20 let na premog, pol je dal tut kamin ven
<anny> hm...lani sem prav tako oddala tono in pol tudi ene 20 let starega
<yang> ampak ves kaj ni neumno imeti kamin, si nekako samozadosten, ce pride do napake na centralni
<yang> lansko leto ali predlani so strasili z odklopom plina, zaradi ukrainsko-ruske krize
<yang> pol so v LJ zagotavljali da imajo plina v rezervi za par mesecev, sam predstavljaj si da bi zmanjkalo
<anny> hm
<anny> preveč smo odvisni od drugih
<yang> slovenija ima veliko gozdov, tako da je najbolj uporabna lesna biomasa
<yang> istocasno s tem tudi "cistijo" gozdove
<yang> odvisni smo na vseh podrocjih, z oskrbo s hrano, elektriko, vodo, ogrevanjem, ene od teh stvari zmanjka, pa bi kr umrli hehe
<yang> je bla finta, ko sem bil na zanimivem predavanju o Amisih, ki so nekako ostal v 17. stoletju oz. imajo take navade, pa potem po koncu predavanja nekdo vprasa "a so pripravljeni na kaksno katastrofo, pa pravi predavateljica, da veliko bolj kot kaksni ki zivijo v mestih"
<dz0ny> http://m.imgur.com/a/ZQHmC
<Seniorita> imgur: the simple image sharer
<yang> Ena slovenka je zivela z nnjimi par mesecev
<anny> sigurno so bolj pripravljeni
<dz0ny> btw na 2h gozda pride letno 1 kubicni meter lesa, k je bodisi polomljen, bolan itd
<anny> vozijo se s kočijami, kurijo sveče in petrolejke, sami izdelujejo vse kar potrebujejo
<dz0ny> tko da komot s tistim kuris
<yang> dz0ny: haha, kaj vsega se ne spomnijo
<dz0ny> a pic :)
<dz0ny> ta zadna je ze kr kruta
<anny> ja, kolikor vidim po deželi, je veliko ljudi šlo nazaj na drva
<yang> anny: drgac dobro ogrevanje za bajto je toplotna crpalka, to k ma idioterna
<yang> baje je dober izkoristek
<yang> to zdej zadnjih nevem 20 let delajo
<anny> holy...
<anny> črpalka je investicija
<yang> pri nas v naselju je dokaj cist zrak k ni bajt zraven in mamo vsi centralno ogrevanje
<yang> z toplarne
<anny> uf srečko
<anny> kaj pa če toplarna crkne?
<yang> dz0ny: uf single wheel mmotorcycle zgleda kr kul
<yang> cudn da se ni prijel izum
<yang> anny: mamo svojo kotlovnico, sam nisem ziher al smo lahko samozadostni al ne
<yang> ce ni samo za toplo vodo
<anny> zmrznemo
<dz0ny> yang hollywood ga je ponucal
<yang> ne pa za ogrevanje
<yang> dobro jst mam se klimo spliter, tko da zebe me nikoli ne
<dz0ny> yang siska?
<yang> ne jst sem za Bezigradom
<dz0ny> no sej brinje :) je vmes
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7znI_Kpzbs
<Seniorita> You Shall Not Pass, Dog - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sweet dogs terrified of walking past cats: a dramatic compilation. Source: HuffPost Comedy«
<anny> hudo
<yang> ja brinje je vmes
<yang> hehe
<yang> macek je glavni
<dz0ny> mhm to tud nas macek dela
<dz0ny> psica 4x vecja si sploh ne upa v sobo :)
<dz0ny> ce ga primem je pa ok
<anny> v večini primerov so se kar upravičeno bali
<dz0ny> no nasa psica se boji se sesalca
<dz0ny> brivnika pa mikserja
<dz0ny> zgleda jo zvok moti
<yang> Glasses That Let You Read While Lying Down (1936) ta je tud dobra
<yang> a si videl macka ki se na rumbi vozi ?
<dz0ny> rumbi.
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> ?
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewdbilSWjaM
<Seniorita> ROOMBA driver Cat uses iRobot Roomba 560 Robotic Vacuum Cleaner. HelensPets.com - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Please visit: http://HelensPets.com Easy to use Roomba Vacuum, even Cats can do it! My super smart cat Max-Arthur is helping me out in this busy Holiday Seas...«
<yang> kaksnega psa imas ?
<yang> pic.
<yang> .vreme snežnik
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Luka Koper (-2.06m): 13°C @08.12.2013 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.5711227,14.4189156
<jabuk> Občina Ilirska Bistrica: 4.99°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:30:16, Sončni zahod: 15:18:43
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -0.6°C @08.12.2013 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 0.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:31:31, Sončni zahod: 15:16:40
<anny> dz0ny, je mraz pri vas?
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): -0.5°C @08.12.2013 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: null null m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<jabuk> Hrib-Loski Potok: 5.01°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:30:02, Sončni zahod: 15:17:54
<anny> ni panike
<idioterna> ni premraz
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-5OABcNfX0
<Seniorita> South Park - Family Guy Parody - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A bunch of clips showing Family Guy being ridiculed on South Park. From the episodes "Cartoon Wars Part I & II" and "Canada on Strike". People will always ha...«
<dz0ny> yang: nemški prepeličar
<dz0ny> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i444mu0g3echq0z/2012-06-06%2020.24.09.jpg
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 2012-06-06 20.24.09.jpg
<yang> zanimiva pasma, nisem se videl
<idioterna> nisi se videl prepelicarja?
<idioterna> pa to je najbolj pogost lovski pes v sloveniji
<yang> kle ma ene par tele kratkodlake pticarje
<yang> pa razne vizle in podobno
<yang> vizelj je vsega skupaj baje nekih 100 v sloveniji, v naselju sta dve
<yang> en sosed ma pa tole zverco http://www.mojpes.net/modules/pasme/index.php?id=351
<Seniorita> mojpes.net - pasme
<Seniorita> »Spletni portal za vse odgovorne ljubitelje, skrbnike in lastnike psov.«
<yang> majo tok tenke tacke, da je skoz neki polomljen
<yang> neko obdobje je bilo precej pitbullov/staffordov, zdaj pa vedno manj
<yang> v bistvu so vsi docakali visoko starost
<yang> govorim za nase naselje
<yang> idioterna: kok je vas pes star
<idioterna> yang: 10 let
<yang> pol je se kar aktiven
<idioterna> ne more vec
<idioterna> veliki psi so pr 10 letih ze overdue
<yang> kasno kuzlo mu prpel
<yang> ko je bla moja mal mlajsa, so kaksni taki stari psi k so komaj sli cist oziveli ce se je gonila
<sasa84> jou
<yang> oj sasa84
<CrazyMelon> Lp s Sneznika
<yang> o
<yang> je kej snega ?
<CrazyMelon> En "mau"
<idioterna> pics
<idioterna> aha sej vidm da je megla
<sasa84> CrazyMelon ni na snežniku :P
<CrazyMelon> Pics bo potem ko pridem domov
<CrazyMelon> Cca 50cm snega je
<CrazyMelon> Lp
<yang> pozabil je napisat, ce bo odsmucal dol
<dz0ny> ahaha http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/List_of_scientists_who_became_creationists_after_studying_the_evidence
<Seniorita> List of scientists who became creationists after studying the evidence - RationalWiki
<anny> pics or it didn't happen
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> neki je narobe
<idioterna> sonce sije.
<LorD_DDooM> "the evidence" <---
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20131208_125938.jpg
<CrazyLemon> evo snežnik
<dz0ny> a pol te bo treba pelat cez gasperjev hrib
<anny> "Kdaj ste nazadnje preverili, ali je vaš računalnik okužen z virusom? Kdaj ste nazadnje opravili defragmenatcijo diska? Počistili desktop? Odstranili nepotrebne programe in aplikacije ter naredili back-up podatkov na disku? Se ne spomnite? Mogoče je čas, da to storite zdaj. Računalniki so muhasto orodje in nikoli se ne ve, kdaj postanejo neposlušni."
<anny> virusom -who?
<anny> hecajo se
<anny> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/programska-oprema/microsoft/windows/microsoft-zaustavil-prodajo-operacijskega-sistema-windows-7.html
<Seniorita> Microsoft zaustavil prodajo operacijskega sistema Windows 7
<Seniorita> »Microsoft je zaustavil prodajo operacijskega sistema Windows 7, in sicer tako preko njegove spletne prodajalne kot v običajnih računalniških trgovinah.«
<anny> fail
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny where's that? pa nisem nek hribolazec.. slavnik, nanos pa zdaj prvič še snežnik je čist dovolj zame :)
<idioterna> o hud
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-jcxyz15U
<Seniorita> Stanje Å¡oka 2011 PDTV x264 BuDi - YouTube
<Seniorita> »film«
<idioterna> pa tega se tut mogoce kdo spomne
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je z naše strani
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/PKXOMGD.jpg
<anny> idioterna, se da zloadati iz youtube
<idioterna> anny: lih pobiram ja
<idioterna> anny: a ti dam na nek http?
<idioterna> 330 mega je
<idioterna> anny: drugac pa
<idioterna> http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<Seniorita> youtube-dl
<anny> s katerim programom?
<idioterna> en python je v enem fajlu
<idioterna> jure@havelock:~/Devel/yt$ python youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn-jcxyz15U
<Seniorita> Stanje Å¡oka 2011 PDTV x264 BuDi - YouTube
<Seniorita> »film«
<idioterna> tkole pozenes
<idioterna> pa ti pobere
<anny> uf
<anny> drugo ne deluje
<anny> ?
<idioterna> anny: drugo kaj?
<idioterna> ne vem, ta je men najbl prirocen
<idioterna> pa python je, super za avtomatizirat streamanje muzike z youtube
<anny> grrrr
<idioterna> tko da mas mpd-youtube
<idioterna> pa kr s telefonom searchas pa izbiras
<anny> enkrat bom
<anny> danes ne :)
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/rest/stanje_soka.mp4 bo cez 20 minut
<idioterna> rad imam sok.
<anny> hvala, zlatek si :)
<idioterna> zlatko je moj stric
<anny> nisem imela v mislih strica :)
<anny> em...to bi bilo fajn dati na partis
<anny> kršimo avtorske pravice?
<idioterna> we do
<idioterna> ampak gre za nacionalni interes, tako da je kul
<anny> haha
<anny> vedno gre za nekakšen ---interes
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> se 15 minut pise
<idioterna> anny: je "ze" koncalo, lahko poberes
<anny> kako ga poberem?
<idioterna> wget http://bou.si/rest/stanje_soka.mp4
<idioterna> i guess
<anny> thx
<anny> zakon
<anny> naloženo
<dz0ny> hehe za zraven paše http://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opinion/383718/an-agnostic-view-of-the-democracy-cult
<Seniorita> An agnostic's view of the democracy cult | Bangkok Post: opinion
<Seniorita> »Editorial, commentary, analysis, cartoon and blogs by Bangkok Post columnists.«
<anny> dz0ny - nismo tu samo levičarji :)
<dz0ny> anny: sploh ne vem kaj ta pojem pomeni
<dz0ny> :>
<anny> itak
<anny> jaz se Å¡tejem med konzervativce
<sajkec> "!# v kateri veryiji bo kubuntu installer zacel delat?
<idioterna> anny: ni cudn da ti je blo slabo, konzerve so pogosto pokvarjene.
<anny> hot dogi Å¡e bolj
<idioterna> levicarji so vegani, nimajo teh tezav
<idioterna> vcas ksn dobi metljaja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> k politikom je itak vsec da se na leve pa desne delimo
<dz0ny> pa konzerviste :)
<dz0ny> zakaj bi se mogl
<dz0ny> naj se jebejo sami z sabo
<anny> zakon džungle
<anny> vedno je nekdo zgoraj :)
<anny> lp
<Krt57> idioterna
<Krt57> www.marketglory.com
<sasa84_> BigWhale je pr konkurenci :P
<dz0ny> sasa84_: context?
<pitko> čer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri sasi ni konteksta.. she just blabbers
<dz0ny> pa ignorira me
<dz0ny> po moje je zamirla z cumberbitches
<CrazyLemon> bitches will be bitches :/
<BigWhale> wat?
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/613/Wat.jpg
<sasa84_> .stran www.teof.uni-lj.si
<jabuk> www.teof.uni-lj.si(88.200.39.10) JE dosegljiva.
<CrazyLemon> clones are invading!
<dz0ny> no worries:)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] HackerTray Brings ‘Hacker News’ to Your Menu Bar  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Be1rmQPnDMw/hackertray-brings-hacker-news-menu-bar
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-01
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42520#Comment_42520
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42521#Comment_42521
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek
<sasa84> wiii zdobbie
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/12/vreme_obala.aspx
<Seniorita> Danes zjutraj na Obali zgodovinsko visoke temperature | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na območju jugozahodne Slovenije bodo reke močneje narasle. Zlasti manjše reke na širšem postojnskem in ilirsko-bistriškem območju lahko že dopoldne poplavijo v manjšem obsegu ob strugah.«
<CrazyLemon> zgodovinsko jutro vsem želim!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> haha lepa :D
<zdobersek> odjebi na kolo
<napsy> tam nic ne dezuje? a niso za dans sneg napovedoval?
<CrazyLemon> napsy oblačno je, ceste so mokre pa verjetno bo še kaj rosilo
<CrazyLemon> napsy nope.. mislim sneg verjetno je na kakih 1000+
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kej snega na 800? :)
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<dz0ny> pravjo da sever države do nižin
<dz0ny> jug dež
<dz0ny> 1. december in 18 stopinj Celzija na Obali. Gre za najtoplejše decembrsko jutro v zgodovini meritev, so sporočili z Agencije za okolje. Danes bodo reke na območju jugozahodne Slovenije močneje narasle, še opozarjajo na Arsu.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42522#Comment_42522
<yang> http://ebay.eu/1va8rJL
<Seniorita> 3 Tage Kurzreise Hotel Prechtlhof 4* Erholung Urlaub Kärnten 1 Nacht im Baumhaus | eBay
<yang> .vreme koper
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.4°C @01.12.2014 10:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% Veter: vzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:10, Kulminacija: 10:55:33, Sončni zahod: 15:24:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @01.12.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:37, Kulminacija: 10:52:23, Sončni zahod: 15:20:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42523#Comment_42523
<CrazyLemon> mal bullshitajo s temi 18°
<CrazyLemon> avto pravi 13
<skyx_> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 14°C @01.12.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: vzhodnik 10.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:44, Kulminacija: 10:56:12, Sončni zahod: 15:25:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ta preklet saharski pesek je povsod ...
<lynxlynxlynx> unsolicited sand
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a si pršu do citya? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v torek
<lynxlynxlynx> zarana
<napsy> .gif food
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/494alKLkjJz1K/giphy.gif
<napsy> .gif food
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/494alKLkjJz1K/giphy.gif
<napsy> ah isto
<napsy> .gif lunch time
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/aEi0u6KAd3Law/giphy.gif
<napsy> .gif victory dance
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/7cuDUTd6eKgSY/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif stop it now
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/5Z5bvA1TIFrUI/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kod chromecast naroct?
<dz0ny> amazon 23€
<dz0ny> lahko pa zatežiš mimovrste
<idioterna> a ga zdilajo?
<zdobersek> mimovrste ga nima v bazi ...
<dz0ny> a tvitnemo :D
<zdobersek> na kterem amazonu je 23EUR?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://gizmodo.com/the-best-cyber-monday-deals-1646775845?rev=1417374152945
<Seniorita> The Best Cyber Monday Deals
<Seniorita> »Cyber Monday incoming. Bookmark this page and get ready. We'll be adding deals as we get them and hyperlinking as they go live. Follow us on Twitter to make sure you never miss a deal and follow our deal coverage year round on Kinja Deals.«
<zdobersek> uh, ma ne bi iz USofA narocu
<zdobersek> bo se cez carino su
<dz0ny> sej ga mas z uk
<dz0ny> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Chromecast-Streaming-Media-Player/dp/B00I4WQ618/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417437659&sr=8-1&keywords=Google+Chromecast
<Seniorita> Google Chromecast HDMI Streaming Media Player: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
<Seniorita> »Shop for Google PC products at the Amazon.co.uk Computers & Accessories store.«
<dz0ny> 22.6€
<yang> zdobersek: bolje ti je kupit RPI, das XBMC gor in mas vse to
<yang> enaka cena je
<zdobersek> shoosh
<zdobersek> zakaj nemci ne spostujejo cyber mondayja?
<dz0ny> yang: nimaš
<idioterna> yang: ja ni res ane
<dz0ny> rpi je daleč da bi znal browser učinkovito poganjat
<CrazyLemon> kok rabi chromecast za napajanje?
<CrazyLemon> ne gre kr iz usb porta ane?
<yang> Zdele morm v Tehnoloski park
<yang> it
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce ma tv usb port pol gre
<dz0ny> 600mA
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny usb ma 500mA ?
<dz0ny> pc
<dz0ny> one
<CrazyLemon> tv one ima več?
<dz0ny> tv je drugac zvezan
<dz0ny> 500ma je limit ATX standarda
<CrazyLemon> kdo nam bo tole pol naroču?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> +1 :'/ (04:45:07 AM) dz0ny: rpi je daleč da bi znal browser učinkovito poganjat
<yang> 13:48:21 up 1047 days, 13:57,  2 users,  load average: 1.21, 1.04, 1.04
<yang> me prov zanima, ce se bo tole zbootal ponovno
<idioterna> ja ne rebootat
<zdobersek> mah, s postnino se vedno 32EUR
<zdobersek> but mkay
<zdobersek> da vidim, ce bom rabu faksmasino
<dz0ny> lol
<mihaweb> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/apps/dn631758.aspx
<Seniorita> Create your first Windows Store app using JavaScript - Windows app development
<mihaweb> javascript everywhere :p
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://twitter.com/mimovrste/status/539403113678254080
<Seniorita> mimovrste=) on Twitter: "@dz0ny Pozdravljen. Preverjamo pri vodjih oddelkov. Sporočimo, kakšen je bil odgovor."
<zdobersek> 50EUR min
<dz0ny> leclerc je mle za 60€
<dz0ny> imel*
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> itak morjo sam met boljso ponudbo kot leclerc
<zdobersek> => 50EUR
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvomim da bo mimovrste mel chromecast
<CrazyLemon> zaradi garancije pa to
<dz0ny> hm cehi majo v lasti mv
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je ze vec k en let zdej
<idioterna> odkar so kupl
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mal bi blo cudn da neb blo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @01.12.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%  oblačno dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:37, Kulminacija: 10:52:23, Sončni zahod: 15:20:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> sodra
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km JV od JELÅ AN @01/12/2014 14:19:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.44+N,+14.37+E
<napsy> hah
<napsy> i3 + tmux
<napsy> its like .. inception
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.1°C @01.12.2014 14:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: vzhodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:10, Kulminacija: 10:55:33, Sončni zahod: 15:24:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je kr mrzlo zunaj
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> nism biu Å¡e zuni dons
<pitastrudl> sam da ne dežuje
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj je veliko bolj mrzlo kot zjutraj :)
<pitastrudl> loool
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny> zdobersek: si vidu? :D
<dz0ny> 54€
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> redna cena 70EUR
<zdobersek> mkay
<zdobersek> .gif what can you do
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/pIhKdeh0JyN9e/giphy.gif
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/SbFYBVH.gif
<idioterna> ne stekam reference
<CrazyLemon> ni kaj za štekat.. očitno tip obvlada
<idioterna> a big bene
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu kako hitro ga je naredu
<idioterna> me zanima ce bi bil isto navdusen ce bi bil pikolo ben
<CrazyLemon> !g pikolo ben
<Seniorita> IL PICCOLO REGNO DI BEN E HOLLY 2 EP 15 - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt4JKZplxTI
<CrazyLemon> meh..italian
<CrazyLemon> ne ne bi bil tako navdušen.. sovražim italijanščino
<netkat> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2ny1lz/im_greg_kroahhartman_linux_kernel_developer_ama/
<Seniorita> I'm Greg Kroah-Hartman, Linux kernel developer, AMA! : linux
<Seniorita> »To get a few easy questions out of the way, here's a short biography about me any my history: ...«
<mihaweb>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7Yl2zjeOc
<Seniorita> Ed Roman - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ed Roman«
<mihaweb> ... https://hacksummit.org/
<Seniorita> hack.summit()
<Seniorita> »hack.summit() is a virtual conference where you can learn from the world’s most renowned programming language creators, open-source contributors, and thought leaders«
<yang> V Hoferju majo dober Soja-vanilija jogurt
<yang> Evo v LJ spet zled pada
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @01.12.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:37, Kulminacija: 10:52:23, Sončni zahod: 15:20:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10°C @01.12.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% Veter: jugovzhodnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:10, Kulminacija: 10:55:33, Sončni zahod: 15:24:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 58min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42524#Comment_42524
<pitko> večer kermu genjalcu ratalu laufat asp mcv 5 na ubuntuju?
<pitko> mvc*
<zdobersek> mvc?
<zdobersek> most valuable compiler?
<pitko> haha
<pitko> zdej je resnu asp.net gre open
<pitko> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42525#Comment_42525
<lynxlynxlynx> samo en del
<lynxlynxlynx> wine si recimo ne obeta skoraj nič
<yang> Hm, Veterani drustva sever majo Star Wars medley
<yang> hecn, slike sicer ne vidim
<yang> se opravicujem, nisem videl da jim igra orkester v zivo, ker sem poslusal po radiu
<CrazyLemon> opravičilo ni sprejeto
<pitko> bo tok da bo momo develop podperal celoten mvc 5
<pitko> v novi verziji
<pitko> http://www.omnisharp.net/
<pitko> to pa že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/546/304/225.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Honda
<Seniorita> Honda (@Honda) | Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest Tweets from Honda (@Honda). It is I, Skeletor! Master of the Universe, Internet, and now Honda’s Twitter Account! Prepare to experience my evil in 140 characters or less!! Muahaha!!!. Torrance, Calif.«
<zdobersek> OH SHIT
<zdobersek> GTFO SKELETOR
 * CrazyLemon wonders when Toyota (aka He-Man) will be revealed
<zdobersek> it was revealed YEEEEAAAYEAAAEAEAEAEAAAAAEEEsterday
<zdobersek> a n
<zdobersek> ja paglej ga
<yang> Skeletor ;) tega sm mel
<yang> Pa He-Mana tut, pa v konja sta sla lahk noter
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42526#Comment_42526
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] yang: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42527#Comment_42527
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42528#Comment_42528
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, ne vem če so teli flowcharti že standardizirani
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da bo lahko Å¡e trajalo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa a ni najnovejši loo že 4.4?
<zdobersek> heeeey
<lynxlynxlynx> 4.3.4 apparently
<CrazyLemon> da faq is with this network
<idioterna> sioff je manj jittery :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 34 Arrives with Plugin-Free Video Calling and Powerful WebIDE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Ui3F4v-a6KU/firefox-34-changes-include-hello-html5-webide
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-02
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42529#Comment_42529
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42530#Comment_42530
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @02/12/2014 03:11:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km JZ od TREBNJEGA @02/12/2014 07:27:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+14.95+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42531#Comment_42531
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42532#Comment_42532
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<mihaweb> jutro
<mihaweb> končno nastavil windows backup na nas network drive
<mihaweb> daily at midnight. :p
<mihaweb> let windows choose :D
<zdobersek> FYEA \o/
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobersek> ffsfr
<yang> fsf
<dz0ny> free sex foundation :D
<yang> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] krofeta: CentOS izbris particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6260/centos-izbris-particije
<napsy> I want free sex
<mihaweb> free as beer?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/12/01/systemd-world-the-park-is-open/
<Seniorita> Systemd World: the Park is open | CommitStrip - Blog relating the daily life of web agencies developers
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<msevph> Teoreticno vprasanje a si loh v ubuntu 14.04 nekak potegnem pakete od minta lts cinnamon tazadnga...k majo ful dobr gui za themanje cinnamona zj
<msevph> Sam ppa od cinnamona dodam ane
<CrazyLemon> teoretičen odgovor: mint je ubuntu torej ja
<msevph> Gut
<mihaweb> msevph: pazi s tem ppa
<mihaweb> da ne boš zamenjal večino libov z mintovimi
<mihaweb> če gre sam za theme, rajši sam potegni .deb dol pa razpakiraj v svoj dir ali /usr/share ?
<mihaweb> kombinacija različnih verzij libov običajno ne dela
<CrazyLemon> oziroma še boljše.. uporabi docker!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<mihaweb> že z ubuntu backports https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports so lahko problemi
<Seniorita> UbuntuBackports - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> a mi kdo pove zakaj za vraga vedno ko zalaufam chrome mi keyring teži z geslom??
<CrazyLemon> neki sm mogu kliknit da mi zdaj teži s tem
<lynxlynxlynx> !tr en sl metrics
<Seniorita> sl metrics
<mihaweb> msevph: če gre sam za theme, rajši probaj .deb dobit pa ga razpakirat http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-download-and-extract-a-deb-package-on-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/
<Seniorita> How to download and extract a .deb package on Ubuntu or Debian Linux
<Seniorita> »Sometimes you need a specific file from a Debian .deb package e.g. because you deleted a file from your system or the installation of a package is broken in that way that it can not be reinstalled without adding the missing file first. This FAQ shows you how to download the .deb file from the Debian or Ubuntu repository and then exctract its contents. Download the dpkg file. In this example, I will download the courier-athlib: cd /tmp aptitude downlo
<mihaweb> če se bo updejtal, boš pač ti na roke to naredil, nič usodnega
<CrazyLemon> ffsffsffsffsffs
<CrazyLemon> a mi lahko nekdo skopira quit msg ?
<idioterna> 12:05-!- CrazyLemon [~crazy@2a00:ee2:f004:7377:c499:d633:a621:5393] has quit [Read error: Network is unreachable]
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> tnx idioterna
<idioterna> kr stevilke s kreditne mi prepis
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ma ti ne pomagajo dosti.. žal :)
<zdobersek> (03:06:37 AM) CrazyLemon left the room (quit: Personality error: Ya ya ya I am Lorde).
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tvoje je obviously fake.. ker je 12:05 AM
<zdobersek> not in the greatest state that is California
<CrazyLemon> ampak js nisem v californii!
<CrazyLemon> ha! in your face!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> komu lazes?
<CrazyLemon> mami
<CrazyLemon> brb
<zdobersek> ccc
<napsy> the king left the building
<yang> anny: oj
<yang> Irssi: Uptime: 215d 14h 49m 29s
<CrazyLemon> ta yang je pa ta hujši spammer
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js sploh ne vem kok mam uptime
<idioterna> ze mal prevec
<idioterna> 197 days
<idioterna> bo cajt kej upgradat stvari
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Syncthing GTK Gets HTTPS Support, Syncthing Daemon Auto-Updater And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1DpPn0ZZJVI/syncthing-gtk-gets-https-support.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42533#Comment_42533
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42534#Comment_42534
<idioterna> evo kaj sm dubu vceri za rojstn dan
<idioterna> o officu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/long-range.jpg
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> s tem pridem do beograda pa nazaj
<idioterna> 27000 kalorij je not
<anny> idioterna, čestitam!
<idioterna> hvala
<mihaweb> o tej temi (ne da se mi logirati)... portable libreoffice potrebuje nekaj trikov (portable java) http://portableapps.com/support/libreoffice_portable
<Seniorita> LibreOffice Portable Support | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives
<mihaweb> verjetno moraš to sam narediti?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> mislu bi si da portable java ze obstaja
<mihaweb> če bi grozno želel probati microsoft office na linuxu https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search/?name=microsoft%20office;search=app;sort[medal_linux]=DESC     office 2010 s silver rejtingom bi morala dost delat, da potem se popravi izvoz iz libreoffice ? :p
<Seniorita> Compatibility - Search - CodeWeavers
<mihaweb> idioterna: obstaja
<mihaweb> idioterna: na strani vse piše
<idioterna> a jo lahko uporabis kot javo v LO?
<mihaweb> idioterna: preberi stran no, tam piše vse, jaz nimam izkušenj
<mihaweb> http://portableapps.com/support/libreoffice_portable#java
<Seniorita> LibreOffice Portable Support | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives
<mihaweb> pa Å¡e probat ne morem, ker imam javo :D
<idioterna> ja sam js nocm portable :)
<idioterna> mislm sej sploh ne vem u cem je fora portable appsov
<mihaweb> idioterna: lahk bi en probal to, pa mu prijazno razložil no
<mihaweb> idioterna: točno za ta namen, da laufaš software kjer nisi admin
<idioterna> aja
<mihaweb> da ima libreoffice na ključku brez milosti šolskega sysadmin
<idioterna> kje je pa url kjer lahko pomagam s tem?
<mihaweb> [13:09] <+Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42534#Comment_42534
<Seniorita> Kompatibilnost Libre-Office - Ubuntu.si Forum
<idioterna> aja tale kompatibilnost?
<idioterna> hm
<mihaweb> če narediš en zip s portable libreoffice bi tud jst downloadal (install me trojans)
<idioterna> pise da se morm vpisat za komentiranje :)
<mihaweb> :D
<idioterna> pa bugmenot nima ubuntu.si not
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: CentOS izbris particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42535#Comment_42535
<dz0ny> mihaweb: v sš je bil usb blokiran
<dz0ny> na faksu smo mel mace :D
<dz0ny> je delal vse
<dz0ny> pa ldap in si bil sam odgovoren ce si zajebu racun
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> moji mamici morm kupt en napis "PRIVAT"
<idioterna> da bo dala na vrata kabineta
<idioterna> aja chan
<mihaweb> dz0ny: če imajo predstavitve na usb ključku, verjetno ni blokiran
<mihaweb> dz0ny: da bi prepovedal .exe na usb ključkih pa dvomim
<mihaweb> dz0ny: verjetno punca ni na srednji elektroračunalniški :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: nam so na faksu firewall nastavili, ko smo imeli test prek moodle :D ker bi sicer z google VSE rešili
<mihaweb> so izolirali vse izven učilnice in laboratorija :D
<Sky[x]> carji :)
<mihaweb> take no chances
<dz0ny> exe from external drives is vblocked
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<mihaweb> kaj pa tole http://blog.rollapp.com/2013/11/libreoffice-cloud.html
<Seniorita> LibreOffice 4.1.3 is Now Available in Your Browser: Chrome, Firefox or Safari | rollApp Blog
<lynxlynxlynx> overkill
<lynxlynxlynx> izvoz v pdf, ne pa vsa kolobocija
<CrazyLemon> pdf je so boring.. impress.js it!
<mihaweb> http://pbrd.co/1vgBn33 zgleda lepo dela, povezeš z dropbox, onedrive, googledrive,...
<Seniorita> Pasteboard — Uploaded Image
<Seniorita> »Super simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop«
<dz0ny> lol
<mihaweb> https://www.rollapp.com/app/loimpress
<Seniorita> LibreOffice Impress – Remote Presentation Maker, iPad Presentation App – rollApp
<Seniorita> »Your presentations will stand out with 2D and 3D clip art, special effects, animation, and high impact drawing tools. Test it out!«
<mihaweb> res bi sicer naredil posebej dropbox sam za to
<mihaweb> ampak..
<mihaweb> a se res moram logirat da napišem? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] krofeta: RE: CentOS izbris particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42536#Comment_42536
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: CentOS izbris particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42537#Comment_42537
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb js sm skoraj prepričan da ti že imaš narejen acc
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem čemu si se spet registriral :)
<mihaweb> ker hočem drugi email
<mihaweb> onga lahk brišeš
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb sej veš da bi si lahko preprosto zamenjal mail oziroma bi ti js to naredu
<Sky[x]> ej kaj kej predlagate za posnet  filmcek o neki zgodbi ki jo zelis predstaviti bodocim strankam ?
<Sky[x]> da se potem da movi lahko predvaja na landing pagu ?
<CrazyLemon> gopro hero4 pa akcija!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Sky[x]> hehe ja najbolj :D
<lynxlynxlynx> če boš bolj s slikami delal, je hot news natron (node composition)
<Sky[x]> v smislu das enga janeza ki ima ta pa ta problem potem pa pogoogla in najde to pa to resitev, ki mu rsi te pa te probleme moram spravit v en smiseln lep video za na landing page
<lynxlynxlynx> o fuj
<Sky[x]> ja bolj bi s slikami delov k bi bolj v smislu prezentacije naredil
<lynxlynxlynx> nemirečtdakdopalinato
<Sky[x]> ne ne to je sam primer za kaj bi rabil :)
<Sky[x]> kako si rekel lynxlynxlynx da se tocn orece ?
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo samo predstavitev, potem lahko v loo impressu
<lynxlynxlynx> urediš timinge in posnameš
<lynxlynxlynx> natron je napredna stvar
<Sky[x]> pod loo impressu nic ne najde?
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice :)
<Sky[x]> openoffice impress loop
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihafreenode: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42538#Comment_42538
<Sky[x]> da vidm kako to zgleda
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmaUu82lhho
<Seniorita> Alexandre Gauthier: Natron, video compositing software - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Alexandre Gauthier talks at LGM2014 about Natron, a video compositing software project he's been working on since 2013. Slides are up at http://www.slideshar...«
<Sky[x]> tnx
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: boš lepotno popravil tole? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kak synfig (risanke)
<Sky[x]> hm ce sam slike nardim pol lohk kr v flash vrzem pa je :)
<Sky[x]> al pa ppt export v movie
<mihaweb> movie! :D
<mihaweb> če smo že pr tem, pa še na youtube pa je
<Sky[x]> jp sej to je namen :)
<yang> yang was kicked from #tralala by ChanServ [You are not authorized to be on this channel
<zdobersek> leet wannab
<zdobersek> e
<CrazyLemon> ta siol je ratal obupen.. to kar so sedaj naredili na tv vmesniku je katastrofa
<napsy> ka pa?
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti kdaj zakocka signal ?
<CrazyLemon> prej si lahko horizontalno scrollal po kanalih in si imel vpogled kaj se trenutno predvaja za cca. 4 programa
<CrazyLemon> sedaj so to ukinili..in lahko samo še vertikalno scrollaš
<CrazyLemon> en program at a time
<CrazyLemon> yang ne
<mihaweb> slika v sliki? :)
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb ne.. tko kot epg pač
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/
<Seniorita> QEMU Advent Calendar 2014
<mihaweb> ta github je mal butast
<mihaweb> ne morem dodat read only dostopa za ssh ključ
<mihaweb> sm moral celga userja dodat :)
<mihaweb> pa Å¡e zdej ne vem al mam read only dostop al ne :)
<idioterna> probi pushat ane
<idioterna> drugac read-only key dodas pod "deploy keys"
<dz0ny> mihaweb: moraš met groups
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> on misli do web verjetn
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> to pa ne vem ubistvu
<idioterna> k mamo vse r+w
<idioterna> za legit userje
<mihaweb> rad bi build botu dal read dostop do enga repozitorija pa write do drugega
<dz0ny> mihaweb: git or github?
<dz0ny> za github nardiš app key
<dz0ny> pa določiš kaj sme počet
<dz0ny> za git maš pa sam deploy key
<mihaweb> dodal nov račun, dodal ssh ključ temu računu... ta račun dal v organizacijo in ga dal v team z read access do obeh repozitorijev in v team z write access do drugega, pa nisem ga dal v owner team :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: a?
<mihaweb> https://developer.github.com/guides/managing-deploy-keys/#machine-users
<Seniorita> Managing deploy keys | GitHub API
<mihaweb> dobr menda bo tudi tako ok? :)
<cmuss> Sky[x]: vidimi da se tudi ti zanimas za hhvm
<Sky[x]> cmuss ?
<idioterna> mihaweb: cak
<idioterna> ti screenshotnem
<idioterna> ce nisi se najdu ampak mislm da je to to
<idioterna> kar si tamle linkal
<cmuss> Sky[x]: joinal si #hhvm
<mihaweb> idioterna: rad bi sam videl kaj mam pravice na tem računu?
<idioterna> ce je deploy key
<idioterna> pol lahko samo clona/fetcha
<mihaweb> idioterna: mam dva repozitorija, v enem je html/javascript source, v drugem mam določene stvari čez jscrambler.com spuščene
<mihaweb> in bot mora met read dostop do prvega in write do drugega
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> ja read je se vedno ok ce je deploy key
<idioterna> write mors met pa normaln acc
<mihaweb> no mam normaln acc zdaj :)
<mihaweb> sam nočem da ima write dostop do prvega
<mihaweb> čeprav kratkoročno vseeno, mi n i všeč :D
<cmuss> Sky[x]: a si mogoce ze poskusil hhvm na linuxu?
<Sky[x]> sem si nalozu enkrt pa mal testirov
<Sky[x]> hello world in podobno
<Sky[x]> da bi kak symfony lavfal gor se nisem
<mihaweb> idioterna: team BuildSystemRead  This team grants Read access: members can view and clone the team's repositories.  team BuildSystemWrite  This team grants Write access: members can read from and push to the team's repositories.
<mihaweb> sam zdaj ne vem, al dobi repozitorije samo od team, ali ker je član organizacije
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mislm da team
<idioterna> ne vem ce clan organizacije karkol dobi implicitno
<mihaweb> to vredu
<mihaweb> sam prašam ker ne vidim jasno kake pravice mam :)
<mihaweb> to da lahk kloniram je očitno :p
<mihaweb> idioterna: a moram Å¡e enkrat klonirat repozitorij pol?
<mihaweb> ker me še vedno sprašuje po git username
<mihaweb> če dam git pull
<lynxlynxlynx> a upstream url je ok
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče maš remote za popravit
<mihaweb> https://alvinabad.wordpress.com/2013/03/23/how-to-specify-an-ssh-key-file-with-the-git-command/
<Seniorita> How to specify an ssh-key file with the Git command | Alvin Abad Boldly Going Nowhere
<Seniorita> »If you want to use an ssh-key file whenever you run the ssh command, one convenient way to do this is to use the -i option. ssh -i ~/.ssh/thatuserkey.pem thatuser@myserver.com This is petty neat. I...«
<mihaweb> a tole? :p
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: upstream je ok, sam takrat vpisal github user pass
<mihaweb> zdj bi pa drug user pa drug pass :p
<mihaweb> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim remote v ~/.git
<lynxlynxlynx> "origin"
<mihaweb> zgleda ok?
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<mihaweb> sam pač nočem da me vpraša za user na github in pass
<mihaweb> hočem da se prijavi s ssh key?
<mihaweb> čaki verjetn je kloniran s http ane
<mihaweb>   url = https://github.com/
<Seniorita> GitHub · Build software better, together.
<Seniorita> »GitHub is the best place to build software together. Over 4 million people use GitHub to share code.«
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: https://help.github.com/articles/changing-a-remote-s-url/#switching-remote-urls-from-https-to-ssh a tole?
<Seniorita> Changing a remote's URL - User Documentation
<Seniorita> »The git remote set-url command changes an existing remote repository URL.Tip: For information on the difference between HTTPS and SSH URLs, see "Which remote URL should I use?"The git remot…«
<lynxlynxlynx> ja kaj zdej?
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: verjetno moram na ssh spremenit ane?
<lynxlynxlynx> writable je git@github.com:gemrb/gemrb.git
<lynxlynxlynx> sam projekt spremen
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak to nima veze s spraševanjem
<lynxlynxlynx> al moraš git direktno nafutrat neki brez ključa al pa kak ssh-agent, drugače si ne predstavljam
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: dela, sam git remote set-url origin git@github.com:USERNAME/REPOSITORY2.git   sem dal (seveda organizacija/repozitorij.git)
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ko se povezuješ prek git+https rabiš uporabniško ime in geslo
<dz0ny> ker http protokol ne zna drugače
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<mihaweb> dz0ny: zna...
<dz0ny> git ne zna :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: s http client cert kar je zoprna stvar
<mihaweb> https
<mihaweb> :)
<dz0ny> drgač pa če rabiš custom key
<dz0ny> jaz nardim host alias
<dz0ny> v .ssh
<dz0ny> in se pol povežem git@github_user_prdec
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> al pa za backupe na nas isto
<mihaweb> naslednja faza: https://jscrambler.com/en/help/webapi/download_clients
<Seniorita> Download Web API Clients | JScrambler
<Seniorita> »Download Web API Clients«
<mihaweb> če so že dragi, se pa potrudijo :)
<mihaweb> precej lepše kot npr http://docs.build.phonegap.com/en_US/2.9.0/developer_api_api.md.html :(
<Seniorita> PhoneGap Build Documentation
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> sej veš da to zna ugiflyjs
<mihaweb> ne vem. ampak ne plačam jst. bral samo: http://stackoverflow.com/a/4548170/4078503
<Seniorita> obfuscation - What is the best javascript obfuscator? - Stack Overflow
<mihaweb> ni samo minify
<mihaweb> naredi cel kup čudnih funkcij :D
<mihaweb> in dela out-of-box
<mihaweb> sem bil kr Å¡okiran
<mihaweb> poglej website
<dz0ny> vidm
<dz0ny> sam kaj ti domain lock pomaga
<dz0ny> na phonegap?
<mihaweb> nič
<mihaweb> ampak pomirja, da ni samo minify. da nekomu zamorim mal  :)
<dz0ny> well not me
<dz0ny> najtežje do sedaj je bil chromecast js api
<mihaweb> dz0ny: saj ti apiji menda niso obfuscated?
<dz0ny> ki prepiše tud dom id-je v html
<dz0ny> maš za vsak load drug id
<dz0ny> random seveda
<dz0ny> al pa apk uploader za google market
<dz0ny> that bitch
<dz0ny> ma kr polimorfne funkcije
<dz0ny> pa blokado eventov
<mihaweb> komplicirano :)
<dz0ny> tko da ne moreš simulirat klika
<dz0ny> dostkrat kakšne zanimive ideje dobim
<dz0ny> tko da to da zamenja function_name z a
 * dz0ny not impressed at all
<mihaweb> dz0ny: pač neki v tem stilu vrne ta jscrambler Context[o5G8L.t2T](H)],function(c,n){j[o5G8L.P7T]();},function(c,n){j[o5G8L.S2T](n[o5G8L.G4T]);}
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ni dost zate? :)
<dz0ny> mhm sam to Å¡e vedno lahko debugam v chrome
<dz0ny> recmo če spraviš v asm.js
<dz0ny> pol obupam :D
<dz0ny> tko nekak zgleda chromecast js api :D
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e polni this.AB.this.BC()
<dz0ny> polno*
<dz0ny> u pa Å¡e ena fora
<dz0ny> Object.frozen()
<dz0ny> recmo če bi hotu monkey patchat
<dz0ny> nada
<mihaweb> dz0ny: v bistvu ne ciljam da bi preprečil tebi da oponašaš protokole. protokoli niso skrivni :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: hočem sam otežit da en dobi berljiv source na easy vn
<mihaweb> pisal je jscrambler je najboljš. ko bo kaj boljšega, probam?
<mihaweb> a ta asm.js dela pol v browser/phonegap/.. ?
<dz0ny> IMHO če kodo napiše da take fore uproablja je dost manj berljiva :D
<dz0ny> Å¡pagetarija :D
<dz0ny> k to bo šel en tak brat k ni plačan 60€ na uro
<mihaweb> kot si ti? :)
<dz0ny> in če ne pozna for pol je BZ
<mihaweb> nič ne dogaja na ubuntu.si forumu :)
<mihaweb> čakam na kak bitchy odgovor :p
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, novi git 2.2 podpira gpg za cel proces
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Easy Way to Keep Track of Multiple Time Zones in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hgLRj2dtec8/add-time-zones-world-clock-ubuntu
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/islamic-state/11268208/Jihadists-in-Syria-write-home-to-France-My-iPod-is-broken.-I-want-to-come-back.html lol
<Seniorita> Jihadists in Syria write home to France: 'My iPod is broken. I want to come back' - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »French jihadists complain about the cold, not knowing how to fight and how their iPods are running out«
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb medtem ko slovenski mediji poročajo da se vrača domov zaradi tega ker ne sme kadit :)
<mihaweb> ne vem kaj je huje'
<mihaweb> kar se mene tiče, bi kajenje bolj pogrešal kot ipod :D
<mihaweb> Å¡e celo bolj kot android telefon
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. če se drogiraš večji del svojega življenja!
<CrazyLemon> đanki en :p
<mihaweb> zdaj je pa res že večji del mojega življenja. star sm.
<CrazyLemon> in še vedno nisi pršu k pameti :p
<mihaweb> žal..
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 9.2°C @02.12.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% Veter: vzhodnik 3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:19, Kulminacija: 10:55:55, Sončni zahod: 15:24:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<Amadey> vreme lj?
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @02.12.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:25:48, Kulminacija: 10:52:45, Sončni zahod: 15:19:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 53min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<Amadey> zakaj mamo 4 min krajsi dan
<Amadey> ok 3 in pol
<CrazyLemon> zato ker koper != ljubljana
<pitastrudl> hh
<yang> Zdajle mate prenos LIVE koncerta Izstekanih 10 na Val 202
<yang> ob 2000
<CrazyLemon> htaccess mojstri unite.. en kveščn mam ..v htaccess mamo tole  "RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^id=([0-9]*)$  RewriteRule ^viewforum\.php$"
<CrazyLemon> in to lepo dela za vse linke ki so viewforum.php?id=X
<CrazyLemon> kako bi to preoblikoval da mi dela tudi za linke ki so viewforum.php?id=X&p=Y
<CrazyLemon> torej da zanemarim tist del po & ker mene ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> ampak da redirekta pa prav tako
<lynxlynxlynx> a če odstraniš $ ni v redu?
<lynxlynxlynx> tisti za 0-9
<CrazyLemon> o to pa!
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Official Ubuntu 14.10 ‘Utopic Unicorn’ T-Shirts Now Available to Buy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bbug5BfBanM/last-ubuntu-14-10-unicorn-t-shirts-now-available
<zdobersek> huehuehue
<zdobersek> tudi dzahisti kakajo http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/pridruzili-so-se-dzihadistom-a-se-pocutijo-ogoljufane-23-letnik-moral-cistiti-stranisca.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Pridružili so se džihadistom, a se počutijo ogoljufane. 23-letnik moral čistiti stranišča
<Seniorita> »Številni, ki so se v želji, da bi postali džihadisti, odpravili v Sirijo ali Irak, svojo odločitev sedaj obžalujejo. Pravijo, da so nezadovoljni z nalogami, ki jih morajo opravljati, zato se počutijo ogoljufane. 23-letnik, ki se je že vrnil v domačo Indijo, pravi, da je moral čistiti stranišča.«
<zdobersek> dzihadisti*
<upd> mja bogi reveži :)
<yang> kaj se pritozujejo, sej se v vojski tut cistijo skreti
<yang> sej niso sli na dopust
<upd> sicer pa to kar je zapisano v pismih ni resnično to so samo sporočila ostalim po svetu, ki so zakodirana in vsebujejo podatke za napade po svetu recimo ta za ipod to je neka trgovina od appla nekje v usa
<upd> če probate besede pretvort v ascii tabelo
<upd> dobite številke in če daš v google maps ti pokaže lokacije...
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<upd> res kr spust čez rainbow table jaz sem pa sem dobil okol 70 lokacij..
<lynxlynxlynx> pri koliko znakih?
<upd> velik
<lynxlynxlynx> 70*14=980
<lynxlynxlynx> ergo, kako veš, da ni samo šum?
<upd> 365 seveda, ni ker ena izmed lokacije je tud na kometu kjer so pristali, tolk o tem da mu je batarije zmankalo...
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: ^
<yang> upd: pismih ?
<upd> ja pismih ja
<yang> ne vem o cem se gre debata
<upd> una novica is 24ur o dzihadistih
<yang> aha
<yang> bom pogledal
<upd> lej sej mej veš bolš je k to skoz nadzorjujejo lahk tarča postaneš..
<yang> 24 kuram jaz ne bi verjel kaj dosti
<yang> ampak moje osebno mnenje je da je to sedaj anti propaganda, da se ljudje pac tem skupinam ne bi vec pridruzevali, sicer pa vsak verjetno ve, da bo odsel v tezke razmere-se bojevati
<yang> saj gres na bojno zarisce
<CrazyLemon> bojevat my ass.. greš collectat obljubljene device
<yang> mislim, da ni tako enostavno za razumeti celotno situacijo
<CrazyLemon> meni se zdi dokaj enostavno
<yang> velika verjetnost je, da tej ki se jim pridruzujejo v boju, so ze sami po verskem prepricanju islamski fundamentalisti
<yang> tudi ce so npr. iz evrope
<yang> A kdo poslusa koncert na valu
<upd> nop
<yang> Kako se prevede "copyleft" ?
<yang> brez licence ?
<CrazyLemon> odprte avtorske pravice
<Matthai> hmm, težko, ker je besedna igra
<Matthai> verjetno odvisno od kontekstA
<yang> Matthai: v kontekstu http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/
<Seniorita> What is Copyleft? - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<yang> kaksen bi bil optimalen slovenski prevod ?
<yang> brez avtorskih pravic ?
<Matthai> ne, ker moralnim avtorskim rpavicam se ne moreš odreči
<Matthai> smo materialnim se lahko po naši zakonodaji
<Matthai> US zakonodaja je tukaj precej drugačna
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> odprte avtorske pravice
<zdobersek> murglska kopija
<zdobersek> murgeljska?
<yang> heh, kje si to najdu zdej
<zdobersek> v ozadju
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-03
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: disturbing
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: a si ga vsaj vprasal kaksne so GPS koordinate kometa? :)
<napsy> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: ne, preveč sem se režal
<napsy> kako musko poslusate (ce jo) pri delu?
<mihaweb> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://leekspin.com
<Seniorita> leekspin dot com
<slax0r> yes, still :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: CentOS izbris particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42539#Comment_42539
<mihaweb> a kdo predlaga kak code signing za več platform.. win/mac/java ... ?
<napsy> gpg?
<mihaweb> napsy: troll
<napsy> ?
<mihaweb> napsy: pač tisto, ko poženeš .exe, da ti pove, da je podpisano od firme blabla
<mihaweb> si kdaj videl to? :D
<napsy> dvomim da obstaja nek platform-independent
<napsy> se vedn pa mas gpg
<napsy> prevc windows uporablas :)
<mihaweb> https://www.digicert.com/code-signing/code-signing.htm
<Seniorita> Code Signing Certificates from DigiCert
<Seniorita> »DigiCert's standard Code Signing Certificates give users confidence in programs that they download and install. And DigiCert certificates support Microsoft, Java, Apple, Adobe, and other major platforms.«
<mihaweb> napsy: jebiga, noben linuxaš me ne plačuje?
<mihaweb> napsy: bi me ti?
<napsy> pff
<mihaweb> idioterna: wake up
<idioterna> mihaweb: ?
<mihaweb> idioterna: a kej podpisujete vi kodo?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> plausible deniability pa to
<mihaweb> haha
<idioterna> vcasih smo jo ko smo se mel IE plugin
<idioterna> k tam ne mors bit brez
<mihaweb> ja rabim zdj neki za .exe in .msi podpisovat
<idioterna> mhm msi smo mel
<idioterna> nek mam eno windows xp virtualko
<idioterna> k so gor eni batch fajli
<idioterna> se mi zdi.
<mihaweb> :)
<idioterna> mi laufa find po uni masini
<idioterna> ti bom povedu ce bom nasu kej uporabnga
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> kr nc ni
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> zdravo
<mihaweb> a lahk da Å¡e kdo primer za in txt za posamezn server?
<mihaweb> To authorize an additional mail server, add the server's IP address before just before the ~all argument using the format ip4:address or ip6:address. (See Sender Policy Framework for more details on the SPF format.)
<mihaweb> https://support.google.com/a/answer/178723?hl=en
<Seniorita> Configure SPF records to work with Google Apps - Google Apps Help
<idioterna> mihaweb: in txt je sam record
<idioterna> SPF mors rect
<mihaweb> no ja
<idioterna> also samo dodas ip4:address
<mihaweb> lahko daš en primer? v tem primeru ni googlovih serverjev
<mihaweb> lahk so pa tudi no :)
<idioterna> ja povej domeno
<mihaweb> rad bi dal ekspilicitno da so za našo domeno uradni vsi naši nameserverji (ipv4 in ipv6 ipji)
<idioterna> pa ti kr povem kako nastav
<mihaweb> tist na a recorde ni vedno dobra ideja, ker je lahk dns timeout
<idioterna> ja
<dz0ny> mihaweb: a nsimo to že enkrat teb rešval?
<dz0ny> v=spf1 a mx ip4:enip  include:txt record na drugi domeni primer(spf.google.com) ~all
<dz0ny> allow/deny rule je to
<dz0ny> explicitno poveš katere ipje pa kateri tagi morjo bit ok
<dz0ny> recmo če nočeš enga ipja bi napisu ~ip4:enip
<dz0ny> etc
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ste :)
<mihaweb> ampak z a records slabo dela
<mihaweb> tokrat hotel ipje
<zdobersek> problem so nice you solve it tvice
<zdobersek> twice
<dz0ny> mihaweb: ves kater server je zavracal?
<dz0ny> k mi smo mel probleme z ruskimi IP-ji ki jih je kupu digital ocean:D
<dz0ny> in pol emabargo vmes pride
<dz0ny> in nc ne dela :D
<idioterna> embargo :)
<dz0ny> :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: google dal kot spam s komentarjem dns timeout
<mihaweb> zdravo trojanc
<mihaweb> kateri tomato naj dam na Asus Brezžični router RT-N66U ? rabim qos nujno, vpn bi bilo fajn, guest mode bi bilo fajn
<mihaweb> ali pa vsaj da en ethernet port izoliram od lokalne mreže?
<trojanc> vem samo da obstaja tomato
<CrazyLemon> sej nimaš dost možnosti..shibby, victek ali pa toastman..sam za toastmana nism prepričan :)
<mihaweb> :D
<trojanc> a OpenWRT ne gre gor?
<mihaweb> shibbya poznam
<CrazyLemon> in vsak tomato ima že qos gor.. če se ne motim :)
<mihaweb> trojanc: tomato poznam :)
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: seveda, saj zato so naredili tomato iz openwrt
<mihaweb> v bistvu trenutn router bi dal za guest, novega pa za osebje.. pa na njem tomato pa qos, pa en vlan posebi za guest router ane?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo če nisi še nikoli bil na istra granfondo oziroma na turi po istri.. lej kaj zamujaš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJYX2rFGL_I&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Istria Granfondo 2014 - Umag, Novigrad - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A short recap of the 2014 Istria Granfondo, a big cycling marathon with start and finish lines in the Istrian coastal towns Umag and Novigrad. http://www.ist...«
<dz0ny> asus am stock tomato
<dz0ny> fyi
<dz0ny> https://code.google.com/p/rt-n56u/
<dz0ny> mam jaz
<Seniorita> rt-n56u - ASUS RT-N56U/N65U/N14U/N11P/AC51U custom firmware - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> mihaweb: https://github.com/moonman/rt-n56u
<Seniorita> moonman/rt-n56u · GitHub
<Seniorita> »rt-n56u - ASUS RT-N56U/N65U/N14U custom firmware«
<dz0ny> ta ma qos
<dz0ny> qos je pa isti kot v openwrt
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Opera 26 Released, First Stable Linux Release In More Than A Year  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5VigqcksoD8/opera-26-released-first-stable-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni pa n66 builda!
<mihaweb> dz0ny: zakaj pa ne shibby? bi mel Å¡e vpn? :)
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: ja :D
<dz0ny> sej to maš že default
<dz0ny> vsi asus majo to že default
<dz0ny> to JE tomato
<mihaweb> dz0ny: vlan?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> vse
<dz0ny> asus je vzel tomato za osnovo
<mihaweb> dz0ny: bi lahk mal pomagal z vlan mal kasneje?
<CrazyLemon> pameten tale asus :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: torej mi ni treba flashat?
<dz0ny> če hočeš qos rabiš ta mod
<mihaweb> pol lahk dam tud shibby? :)
<dz0ny> a je shibby?
<mihaweb> qos, vlan bi skoraj nujno rabil
<dz0ny> a pa res
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> go for it
<mihaweb> http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K26RT-N/build5x-123-EN/Asus%20RT-N66u%2064k/ tole ?
<Seniorita> Directory index · styled with h5ai
<Seniorita> »Directory index styled with h5ai (http://larsjung.de/h5ai)«
<dz0ny> men je všeč da asus razvija zgornje
<mihaweb> *** ma datume sploh ne vem kaj je novo :)
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb manjši datum večji build
<CrazyLemon> number
<CrazyLemon> pa dobiš najnovejše :)
<CrazyLemon> itak si na #123
<mihaweb> to je vredu? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ta je očitno zadnji
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je bilo nekaj govora o #124
<CrazyLemon> sam očitno ni še za vse naprave
<mihaweb> tolk novo tud ne rabim :)
<mihaweb> beta tester ne bi bil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst ne dirkam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo pa pravi da moraš dirkat? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: inace se ne isplati
<CrazyLemon> mene je lani policaj zaustavu na granfondu.. in sem mogu čakat 15min da gre cela karavana mimo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/arso-spet-opozarja-na-nevarnost-poledice-in-zleda.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Nevarnost poledice in žleda, Slovenija bo obarvana v oranžno
<Seniorita> »Arso je za prihajajočo noč in četrtek razglasil oranžno stopnjo ogroženosti. Na nadmorski višini med 600 in 1200 metrov obstaja nevarnost poledice in žleda. "Gre za neugodno vremensko situacijo, podobno tisti iz minule zime," pravi meteorolog Brane Gregorčič.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] velikib: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42540#Comment_42540
<zdobersek> ti revez primorski, od zleda ogrozen
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42541#Comment_42541
<lynxlynxlynx> http://blogs.opera.com/desktop/2014/12/frequently-asked-questions-opera-linux/
<Seniorita> Frequently-asked questions about Opera for Linux - Opera Desktop
<Seniorita> »After a lot of hard work and testing by regular readers of this blog, the release of Opera 26 marks the return of major updates to our stable Linux browser! In the run up to this release, a number of you asked questions about installing and running Opera on your Linux desktop. Below, you will...«
<lynxlynxlynx> končno
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kaj pa opera mail?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem in me ne zanima
<mihaweb> ej za ta libreoffice, a tole Å¡e dela http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/24507/how-do-i-export-all-slides-as-images-in-impress/ ? :)
<Seniorita> How do I export all slides as images in Impress - Ask LibreOffice
<Seniorita> »I'm very new to LibreOffice (although not new to other, similar tools). In PowerPoint, gasp, I can save an entire presentation as a series of images (either png or jpg). In Impress, it appears to be one image at a time in the default mode. Is there something I am missing? Goal: Create a series of individual images from a presentation and export all slides at the same time for use as social media posts. Note: I did find the Save All Images Extension (
<mihaweb> za slideshow je to precej dobra rešitev (brez efektov seveda)
<skyx_> jst sem ravno nasel en dobr page pa se mal igram anrdit video :)
<skyx_> http://goanimate.com/
<Seniorita> Make Business Video | Animated Video Production | GoAnimate.com
<Seniorita> »Make your own animation quickly and economically with GoAnimate. Reach prospects and customers with animated videos online about your business and products.«
<lynxlynxlynx> mihaweb: če ne drugače, pa izvoziš pdf in potem iz tistega delaš slike
<lynxlynxlynx> bi mogl bit enostavno zavtomatizirat
<mihaweb> ???
<mihaweb> maš ti ideje o enostavnosti ja :D
<mihaweb> a ni lažje če takoj slike naredi?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja sej sem rekel, da je fallback
<lynxlynxlynx> convert x.pdf x.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> omg zajebano
<mihaweb> sudo apt-get install imagemagick  si pozabil :)
<mihaweb> pa to takoj naredi vse .jpg za vsako stran?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko še kvaliteto in dpi nastaviš
<lynxlynxlynx> za kakšne skenirane stvari al pa če hočeš samo vključene slike, je pa pdfimages že zraven popplerja
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: napiši navodila v to temo?
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj?
<mihaweb> ker si prijazen?
<lynxlynxlynx> če je že rešeno
<zdobersek> $$$
<mihaweb> :D
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: a si ze zvedu gps koordinate na kometu
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> vidm da nisi
<idioterna> skoda, pa tok me je zanimal
<lynxlynxlynx> že brez gps je zanimivo vprašanje
<napsy> uporabla kdo firefox pa da mu cez nekaj dni odprtega zacne vse skup cukat
<napsy> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kompatibilnost Libre-Office  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42542#Comment_42542
<zdobersek> le zakaj ..
<yang> napsy: pomoje je zarad javascripta
<yang> k raste v porabi memorije
<napsy> totaln crap no
<napsy> postane unusable
<skyx_> sej pri chrome ni nic drugace :D
<napsy> ni res
<napsy> chrome mi se nikol ni zacel stekat po nekaj dnevih
<dz0ny> chrome ma seccomp sandbox
<dz0ny> ubije proces ko preseže nek sane value
<napsy> karkol ma, je bols od ff
<dz0ny> ff nima nič
<dz0ny> zato dela na travis :D
<zdobersek> sj za javascript mas pobiralca smeti
<napsy> ocitno ne dela :)
<dz0ny> menjal so vm za js a niso
<zdobersek> ce on ne sfolga za aplikacijo pospravljat, potem mas v aplikaciji problem
<dz0ny> pa to je bil vedno problem z ff
<napsy> sux, pa vedno hocem nekak ff zacet uporablat
<napsy> pa zmeram na konc pristanem pr chromium
<dz0ny> zdej probam sportat apche2 sysvinit init v upstart
<dz0ny> wtf
<zdobersek> napsy: moras chrome vozt, tam ziher ni problemov
<dz0ny> wtf da old sysadmin folk pocne da noce pdpore za cgroups, namespaces
<napsy> they suck
<napsy> like firefox
<yang> Bliza se konec leta in FSF nabira donacije, kdor zeli, lahko donira na https://donate.fsf.org/
<Seniorita> Support the Free Software Foundation | Free Software Foundation
<zdobersek> yang: kolk mas provizije?
<yang> 0.0%
<zdobersek> 0.0...1%?
<zdobersek> >:
<zdobersek> :>
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get Flash And H.264 To Work In Opera Browser (Ubuntu 14.04, 14.10 and 15.04)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cSzUuQPDhY8/how-to-get-flash-and-h264-to-work-in.html
<zdobersek> yang: a si Associate Member?
<yang> zdobersek: na FSFE ja
<zdobersek> FSF in FSFE financno neodvisni?
<yang> ja
<yang> FSF je za podrocje Amerike oz. globalno, FSFE pa za podrocje evropskih drzav (sestrska organizacija)
<zdobersek> a majo kaksen paket?
<yang> paket ugodnosti, ja ce postanes associate member dobis smartcard al pa usb kljucek neko darilo
<yang> idioterna: ^
<idioterna> ne rabm darila :)
<yang> idioterna: no sej ti pravs, da ze itak doniras
<zdobersek> yang: mislim za obe organizaciji
<yang> zdobersek: vsaka ma svoje pogoje, najbolje da preveris
<yang> zdobersek: membership je okol 60 eur letno
<yang> to je minimalen znesek
<yang> oz 60 usd na FSF
<yang> lahko pa doniras tut 5 usd sam pol nisi member
<yang> ce pa doniras nad 500 usd, pa celo objavijo tvoje ime
<zdobersek> whoa there
<dz0ny> ^^ now that is nice sum of money for doing what?
<idioterna> fantje
<idioterna> js vasa imena objavm za 299 na leto.
<zdobersek> 350 or GTFO
<idioterna> tut lahko
<idioterna> a ti kr dam trr
<zdobersek> bitcoin?
<idioterna> ko bos nakazu objavim tvoje ime
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ok, sm ze dobil
<idioterna> takoj objavm
<zdobersek> au pizda
<zdobersek> s satoshijevega walleta sem su nakazvat
<zdobersek> pizda
<yang> idioterna: heh, mas kaksno neprofitno org ?
<zdobersek> cakam na newsweek ...
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://bou.si/supporters.html
<Seniorita> List of Supporters
<zdobersek> a ce google to poindexirat?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> User-agent: *
<idioterna> Disallow: /
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> ce bo poindeksiru, pol je baraba.
<zdobersek> a pol ne bom slaven
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> a nisi ze?
<zdobersek> a sem ze bil kdaj na siol.net?
<zdobersek> mensezdi da ne
<yang> idioterna: jah, sam zakaj bi kdo teb doniral...
<idioterna> ja da objavm njihovo ime
<yang> ce bi skrbel za nebogljene zajcke, bi ti doniral 20 eur
<yang> al pa za macke al pse
<yang> sej je podobno
<idioterna> aja sej skrbim
<idioterna> za 4 macke pa enga psa
<idioterna> niso sicer neki ful nebogljeni
<yang> me zanima kolk bodo nazical, zdejle so na 10% 50k USD, plan imajo 550k USD
<yang> en BUG majo se za resit http://jp.si/FSF-donation.jpg
<idioterna> kukije mas disebjlane
<yang> ocitno res
<yang> zdobersek:
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/appeal/ kle spodaj ti pise, kaj dobis kot association member
<Seniorita> Help the FSF stay strong for 30 more years — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<CrazyLemon> yang tole ni $60 ampak $120
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim
<yang> tut z 5 x 12 prides skoz
<lynxlynxlynx> 550k pa ni prav veliko za usa
<zdobersek> lemon did the math
<skyx_> ma se kdo probleme s telemahom danes ? ves cas net ven mece
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: jah wikipedia ma vedno vec, nazadnje okol 5 miljonov
<lynxlynxlynx> logično, fsf nima skor nič infrastrukture
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: saj tudi wikipedia ima relativno malo serverjev napram FB/google
<lynxlynxlynx> čez uč bi rekel, da hočejo kar precej denarja v eni kampanji
<lynxlynxlynx> relativno
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: jah nevem ce je 550k velik, oni imajo 10-15 stalnih sodelavcev, ce vsak zasluzi recimo 50.000 letno za delo...
<yang> pa ne zasluzijo toliko
<lynxlynxlynx> sej tud fb ma mal strežnikov napram številu zvezd v naši galaksiji
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: no sej, potem bi to bil lahko edini vir in vse pokril
<lynxlynxlynx> pa je daleč od tega
<lynxlynxlynx> grem pogledat za kaj se sploh gre
<lynxlynxlynx> Help the FSF stay strong for 30 more years <-- aja ok, dolgoročni proračun :P
<yang> mislim, kukr sem jaz seznanjen, grem najvec sredstev za boj s korporacijami, pravni stroski
<yang> saj je napisano, za kaj se porablja budget
<yang> ampak ce bi oni imeli 5 mijonov namesto 500.000 budgeta, bi lahko zaposlili se 20 ljudi in delali se vec na promociji
<yang> wikipedia ima okol 170 ljudi
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, nič konkretnega ne povejo
<yang> dobra stran pri obeh projektih je, da veliko lahko naredijo prostovoljci-brezplacno
<yang> fora WP-ja je to, da nam prihranijo banerje, z moznostjo doniranja direktno njim
<yang> zamisli si da bi bili recimo banerji stalno po wikipediji, to bi odvrnilo veliko ljudi
<yang> recimo FB stano spama z bannerji
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, a ne uporablja večina adblocka?
<yang> no pac ce ga ne uporabljas, so integrirqli banerje povsod, tudi med sporocila prijateljev
<yang> in na youtube pravtako, ce zelis videti video, moras 2x kliknit da se zbrise banner
<yang> ampak tist banner na youtube omogoca tistemu ki ga je posnel tudi nek posreden zasluzek
<lynxlynxlynx> topla voda
<yang> fajna fotka https://static.fsf.org/fsforg/img/Audrey_Tang.jpg
<CrazyLemon> no boobs..tko da meh
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/CPlLAUS.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> boljš
<idioterna> yang: ce te dobre fotke zanimajo mors roberta mapplethorpa pogledat
<idioterna> on se je mal bl resno s tem ukvarjal
<yang> haha
<yang> mapplethorpe
<yang> sem vidu par njegovih
<yang> on je rad nage moske fotografiral
<idioterna> wat
<idioterna> ja, med par tisoc drugih recmi je tut par nagih moskih
<yang> eno vabilo so mi poslai za na razstavo njegovih slik
<idioterna> wtf
<yang> no pac sem mislil, da je izkljucno akte delal
<idioterna> ja, ker si enga nagega tipa vidu na sliki in si hitr reku "to pa js ze ne bom gledu"
<idioterna> zdej smo te pa dobil
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> freud bi mel marsikej za povedat
<yang> eh
<yang> vidu sm jst dost slik takih in drutgacnih po galerijah
<idioterna> ja sej
<yang> sej so tut 500 let nazaj risal akte
<yang> ampak sem mislu, da je bim mapplethorpe bolj antipod helmut newtna un je bolj zenske fotkal
<yang> dobro priznam, da ne vem s cim se je ukvarjal
<idioterna> mapplethorpe je tut bolj zenske fotkal
<yang> oz kaksno motiviko je mel
<idioterna> ampak med njegove najbolj znane fotke pa spada tut par moskih ja
<idioterna> in niso vsi goli
<idioterna> drugac je pa na redditu ena fotka k pise da je nsfw pa 18+
<yang> ja ok tega zdele ne bom gledu
<idioterna> pa je cist super fotka in js ne vidm kaj je na njej nsfw
<idioterna> pa zakaj bi bla 18+
<idioterna> stiri dekleta so ob enem kresu v cist benignih pozah
<yang> aja drgac pa sem bil na razstavi helmut newtna v trenerki btw.
<idioterna> nic ne namiguje na kakrsnokoli spolnost al pa pornografijo
<idioterna> men je vseen kako si oblecen :)
<yang> nazadnje so imeli razstavo, nekaj malega fotografij v beogradu
<yang> no jaz sem bil pa tam okol leta 2005 v tujini na njegovi razstavi
<idioterna> ej ves kaj pa ze nekej casa iscem
<CrazyLemon> pet deklet ob kresu?
<idioterna> enga mislm da americana francoskega porekla, k je gole otroke fotografiral
<idioterna> pa so se eni ful zgrazal
<idioterna> ceprov so cist normalne fotke otrok
<yang> hja, ce so tuji jih ne smes
<yang> jst mislim, da so vse te fotke iz nasega otrostva zdaj prepovedane, ce smo bli nagi gor pa na plazi
<yang> withchunt kaj cs
<idioterna> nc niso prepovedane
<yang> Mapplethorpe >> His most controversial work is that of the underground bondage and sadomasochistic BDSM scene in the late 1960s and early 1970s of New York. The homoeroticism of this work fuelled a national debate over the public funding of controversial artwork.
<yang> kaksno knjigo si morm kupit
<yang> z njegovimi fotkami
<yang> ponavad so drage ko zefran
<yang> te k majo fotografije
<yang> idioterna: na flickrju lahko vidis npr. odlicne fotke od raznih amaterjev, na #photogeeks vcasih pastajo kaksna dela
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mislm itak je to kr siroko podrocje
<lynxlynxlynx> deviantart :)
<idioterna> vecina teh art fotk je dejansko takih da porabis par ur da pripravis
<idioterna> ja devian tart je kr uredu
<yang> studio fotografija ni tezavna, tezje je ujeti dobro svetlobo ce slikas krajino, mors tocn moment pritisnit in cel dan tam cakat moment
<yang> studio fotografijo s fleshi lahko delas v vseh pogojih, itak jo delas znotraj
<yang> ampak kar je bistveno ce zelis dobro fotografijo je, da imas se nekoga ki nardi make-up in frizuro, saj ponavadi pri teh zadevah pise, koliko ljudi je delalo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://trashins.deviantart.com/art/In-the-open-497310583
<yang> pa pol se retouch
<Seniorita> In the open by Trashins on deviantART
<Seniorita> »Teeth Ai-Petri, Crimea.«
<idioterna> ja pa luci moras znat postavt pa
<yang> ja
<idioterna> kulise
<yang> luci postavt ni tak problem
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pozabu na vse naročnine :s
<idioterna> ma ogromno dela si lahko nardis
<idioterna> ja seveda je problem
<idioterna> mislim
<idioterna> vedet moras kaj hoces
<yang> ce dost delas s flesi je to rutina luci postavt
<idioterna> ja ni ane
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce fotko za dokumente delas pol je
<yang> https://500px.com/photo/25217745/bojana-by-jan-prunk?from=user ta je 0% retouch
<Seniorita> Bojana by Jan Prunk / 500px
<idioterna> ja sam to ni art
<yang> no za flese ti pravim
<yang> ce zelis tako da mas belo ozadje
<yang> ni problem
<yang> za portret mors mal drgac nastavt
<yang> za art je drugo
<idioterna> ce hocs dobr fotkat obraz pa prsi rabs ful drugacno svetlobo kokr to overwhelming diffuse
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se igraš :D
<idioterna> mislm pol sence postanejo pomembne
<yang> Tone Stojko je imel razstavo fotk, k so bli sami obrisi
<idioterna> ja, on zna kr dobr
<yang> ja on zna nardit
<yang> amapk tej z obrisi so ble precej abstraktne
<idioterna> ja sej take so najbols
<idioterna> na take loh sam intelektualci onanirajo!
<yang> enkrat sem srecal enga americana, pa mi da vizitko in pravi da je fotograf
<yang> mel je gor napisano "Fotograf - Studio na XY aveniji"
<yang> in grem pol na njegovo FB stran
<yang> in je imel vse stresene
<yang> je rekel "zadnjih 10 let jih samo tresem"
<idioterna> mogoce ma parkinsovo bolezen
<yang> oz kot da namerno dela take
<yang> dobr, saj bi lahko s stativom slikal
<yang> pa ne bi ble premaknene
<yang> mel je serijo nocnih fotk iz evrope in amerike, luci ponoci ampak vse stresene
<yang> lahko da je mel parkinsonovo
<yang> grem pogledat ce je se tam
<yang> na FBju
<yang> nen najdem ga vec
<yang> te si videl od mase kores
<yang> urb-ex
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-Silk-Map-Cover-449988339 <-- kak absurden oklep
<Seniorita> The Silk Map Cover by kerembeyit on deviantART
<Seniorita> »Cover art for the "The Silk Map: A Gaunt and Bone Novel" www.amazon.com/The-Silk-Map-Ga… by Chris Willrich. This is the personal version. -- Phot...«
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: cigavga pa gledas?
<lynxlynxlynx> mrežastega od ženske
<idioterna> k ce od gospe pol mislm da je trik pr njih v tem da se ti skoda zdi poskodovat perfect female torso, ne vem pa ce so pomisll da zarad tega pol rajs prec glavo odrobis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny upal sem da se bo restartal
<CrazyLemon> sam ni zgleda upanja za jabuka :D
<dz0ny> its bak
<CrazyLemon> finally restarted itself!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> deploy faila
<CrazyLemon> why?
<dz0ny> moram pogledat
<dz0ny> sam mail sem dubu
<CrazyLemon> zarad tistga tvojega dockerja zihr :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> lepo tece v dockerju zdej
<dz0ny> sam stara verzija
<dz0ny> kaj si pa dodajal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič..readme spremenu da se restarta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in jutri bo oblačno. Občasno bodo krajevne padavine, po nižinah bo večinoma deževalo. Nad okoli 600 metri nadmorske višine se bo pojavljala poledica. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja, ki lahko ponoči v Vipavski dolini v sunkih doseže hitrost okoli 80 km na uro, jutri pa bo nekoliko oslabela.Temperature bodo v večjem delu Slovenije od 0 do 4, na Primorskem pa od 6 do 11 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V petek bo oblačno z občasnim rahlim dežjem.V soboto se bo težišče padavin premaknilo proti vzhodu, meja sneženja se bo postopno spet nekoliko spustila. Na Primorskem bo še pihala šibka do zmerna burja, ponekod drugod pa severni do severovzhodni veter.
<CrazyLemon> čez eno minuto se prižgejo svečke v ljubljani!
<CrazyLemon> hitro ven!
<dz0ny> čigav pogreb?
<CrazyLemon> aja..lučke lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm sam sebe nasmejal :D
<jaroslav__> svečke!
<upd> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lu%C4%8Dke-v-ljubljani?utm_campaign=ustre.am&utm_source=ustre.am%2F1jDlf&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20141203081154
<Seniorita> Lučke v Ljubljani on USTREAM: Neposredni prenos prižiganja lučk v Stari Ljubljani. Holiday
<Seniorita> »Neposredni prenos prižiganja lučk v Stari Ljubljani«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: After an 18 Month Gap, Opera for Linux Returns With New Stable Release  //feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7b9S-Glr6t8/new-opera-for-linux-goes-stable-download-now
<dz0ny> mofo [3570620.530028] apache2[16665]: segfault at ffffffffffffffff ip 00007fcc6d31e9dc sp 00007fff30f3ae18 error 7 in libpthread-2.19.so[7fcc6d313000+19000]
<mihaweb_> zdravo kdo tle? :)
<idioterna> mhm
<mihaweb_> gledal zdaj na wndr4500v2 da dhcp ne morem dat več kot 255 ipjev
<mihaweb_> netgear
<mihaweb_> dal b class, pa pravi netmask
<mihaweb_> pa je 172.30.1.1 - 172.30.1.255 dhcp nastavitev :p
<mihaweb_> in 1 je readonly :p
<mihaweb_> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/645728/Netgear-Wndr4500v2.html?page=38
<Seniorita> Lan Setup Screen Settings; Use The Router As A Dhcp Server - Netgear WNDR4500v2 User Manual [Page 38]
<Seniorita> »NETGEAR WNDR4500v2 Manual Online: Lan Setup Screen Settings, Use The Router As A Dhcp Server«
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo mogoče megaVZ ?
<Amadey> kaj pa nej bi to blo?
<CrazyLemon> ponudnik poceni VPSjev
<CrazyLemon> like..really really cheap :)
<Amadey> sori ne poznam
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kok cheap?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna dirt cheap
<CrazyLemon> like 3-8€ na leto
<CrazyLemon> http://megavz.com/
<Seniorita> MegaVZ.com
<idioterna> kul cena
<lynxlynxlynx> sumljivo
<CrazyLemon> zelo
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kej s kim.com?
<CrazyLemon> sam legit je..to je sigurno
<CrazyLemon> no ni sigurno..ampak komentarji pravijo tako
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://lowendbox.com/blog/megavz-nat-ipv4-machines-starting-at-e3year-128mb-in-the-us-and-germany/
<Seniorita> MegaVZ – NAT IPv4 machines starting at €3/year (128MB) in the US and Germany – Low End Box
<Seniorita> »Ryan, from MegaVZ, has sent in his first ever offer to LowEndBox. These are LowEndSpirit-style machines and are available in three locations. NanoVZ 128MB RAM 128MB vSwap 1 vCPU 3GB HDD space 500GB traffic in the USA 250GB traffic in Germany 20x NAT port on IPv4 1x SSH NAT port on IPv4 /64 IPv6 OpenVZ/SolusVM […]«
<idioterna> 128M je kr tight
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://lowendbox.com/
<Seniorita> Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews
<Seniorita> »Cheap VPS hosting providers listing & reviews. Discussions on how to host websites on bare minimum VPS.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..sej je link do lowendbox like dve vrstici višje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> aja lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej tvoj link sm pobral s twitterja :D
<CrazyLemon> pa najdu tole zanimivo ponudbo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Čas po loginu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6261/cas-po-loginu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Čas po loginu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42543#Comment_42543
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.cavalry
<Seniorita> Device Assist - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> us only
<zdobersek> what, just you and me?
<zdobersek> bollocks
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.shortoftheweek.com/2014/06/23/the-gunfighter/
<Seniorita> The Gunfighter | Short Film
<Seniorita> »A narrator sets up the story of a lone gunslinger who walks into a saloon. However, the people in this saloon can hear the narrator and the narrator may just be a little bit bloodthirsty.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<yang> http://www.radio1.si/100/
<Seniorita> Izberi svoj izziv
<Seniorita> »Dokaži, da si 100% Slovenec«
<yang> jst sem pomoje glede na predloge sam ene 5% slovenc
<yang> na 87. bi se vas lahko par prijavilo
<lynxlynxlynx> boš rekel, da si sposoben samo 5 stvari s tam naredit oz si jih že?
<yang> ce 100 teh stvari definirajo slovenca, sem jaz tam ene 5-20% slovenc samo
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi tako razumel?
<yang> recimo 1. ne bom nikoli opravil, ker ne maram visine
<lynxlynxlynx> triglav je pomoje izključen zaradi varnosti
<yang> 21. pa 12. mi tud ne lezita
<yang> 99. je tud mal nedosegljivo
<yang> ostalo bi pa slo
<idioterna> men je pa vseen kaj si en radio1.si misli o mojem slovenstvu
<yang> bedast radio je
<yang> skrajno bedast
<idioterna> ne morm pomagat
<idioterna> ne lovim ga
<yang> pol mas sreco
<yang> ce bi ga lovil ne bi rabil rumenih castnikov nikoli brati
<yang> casnikov
<yang> ker bi vse od njih izvedel
<yang> tut kera se je nedavno porocila v ameriki
<yang> pa kera je ze tretjic navidezno noseca
<idioterna> vidm da si kr informiran
<idioterna> bi pa vljudno prosu ce ne poskusis se mene zdej
<idioterna> nc, grem domov
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> mah, ko grem v skupne prostore se tam poslusa to
<yang> lp
<upd> 53. Varčuj
<upd> jap tipično slovensko haha
<yang> no 100. sem tut naredil
<yang> verjetno ne vedo vsi tule kaj to pomen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ze vidu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja ti si ga delil
<zdobersek> kle
<CrazyLemon> aja.. čemu me pol highlightaš?!?
<CrazyLemon> grem spat..ker jutri zjutraj poštar prinese router!
<dz0ny> which one?
<yang> .vreme JAX
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme JAXonville
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme jacksonville
<jabuk> Jacksonville, FL, USA: 22.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Jacksonville__FL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USFL0228_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @03.12.2014 23:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:56, Kulminacija: 10:53:08, Sončni zahod: 15:19:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 8.8°C @03.12.2014 23:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: vzhodnik 2.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:27, Kulminacija: 10:56:18, Sončni zahod: 15:24:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 55min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme polhov gradec
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 0°C @03.12.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%  megla dež s snegom
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:57, Kulminacija: 10:53:59, Sončni zahod: 15:20:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 52min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Čas po loginu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42544#Comment_42544
<zdobersek> welp http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ospice.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Cepiti ali ne cepiti?
<Seniorita> »Ob izbruhu ošpic, ki smo mu te dni priča v Sloveniji, so spet oživele že tako burne razprave o cepljenju. Veliko staršev se sprašuje, ali otroka cepiti ali ne. Vsa dejstva o cepivih in cepljenju, o možnih stranskih učinkih, precepljenosti populacije, učinkovitosti cepiv, raziskavah o cepljenju v oddaji Epilog.«
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> zdobersek: let me know if they act responsibly.
<idioterna> mislm, 24ur novinarji.
<zdobersek> hah, seveda bojo naredl sov
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHQNVre7y5w
<Seniorita> Zahtevajmo družbeno odgovorne medije : Nataša Briški at TEDxLjubljana - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Spomnimo se je z malih ekranov kot voditeljice, poročevalke in dolgoletne dopisnice iz ZDA. Danes pa jo poznamo predvsem kot soustanoviteljico in urednico Me...«
<zdobersek> http://youtu.be/NHQNVre7y5w?t=4m58s
<Seniorita> Zahtevajmo družbeno odgovorne medije : Nataša Briški at TEDxLjubljana - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Spomnimo se je z malih ekranov kot voditeljice, poročevalke in dolgoletne dopisnice iz ZDA. Danes pa jo poznamo predvsem kot soustanoviteljico in urednico Me...«
<Sky[x]> svasta
<Sky[x]> http://www.triglav.eu/sl/zaposlitve/razpisi_in_prijave/aktualni_razpisi/04-12-2014_organizator-programer
<Seniorita> Organizator programer, Zavarovalnica Triglav, d.d.
<napsy> varno zaposlitev :)
<lynxlynxlynx> team lead najbrž
<Sky[x]> jp sam smesn naslov :)
<idioterna> morm vprasat ce majo tus
<CrazyLemon> meh.. poštar ni prinesu routerja.. prasec
<dz0ny> Å¡e kr ne vemo katerga :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne veš..cel teden sem govoril o njem :)
<dz0ny> ...
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vedu da me ne poslušaš... moški!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> That's so meta!
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10171910_10204544858636013_6907380981528282806_n.jpg?oh=bc19ecac1cb62d2bd5388394a4c04fcf&oe=551F6042
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> NSFWish
<napsy> .gif i'm hungry
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/T4PRQHgG4nJPG/giphy.gif
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> a ste že koga vidl da bi v službo prnesu kosilo?
<napsy> js vsak dan
<dz0ny> for real?
<napsy> enkrat iz trgovine, vcasih pa iz doma
<napsy> jup
<dz0ny> no zdej veš zakaj si lačn :D
<napsy> ker od 6 zvecer prejsn dan nism nic jedu?
<dz0ny> zajtrk?!
<napsy> no ok mas prav, eno japko pa sm res
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ene tko pedenajo, da jim pridejo v office kuhat
<dz0ny> ja, vemo
<zdobersek> pa se tuse majo
<napsy> mi mamo bide na cikretu
<dz0ny> sam men je smešn da bi od doma nosu v kanglci :D
<napsy> just in case
<napsy> dz0ny: js v oni plasticni posodi nosim
<dz0ny> tupperware
<napsy> al si posebi skuham al pa ce od prejsnjega dneva kj ostane
<dz0ny> zanimiv
<dz0ny> kaj si pa imel danes če smem vprašat?
<napsy> nic se
<napsy> se pa pocas spravlam v leclerc
<zdobersek> energy gel
<napsy> drugc pa .. hm kanelone, gratinirane palacinke, solate, svalke
<zdobersek> performance workers pa take
<napsy> eno kavo pa en crni caj? :)
<zdobersek> mhm, kofein
<zdobersek> to tud rabs
<napsy> sicer kave js cedalje man pijem
<napsy> poskusam s cajem nadomestit
<zdobersek> pa jest moras 3 ure pred sihtom, drugac mas probleme s shitom
<zdobersek> heeeyy dyslexics
<napsy> da bi ob 5 zjutri ustaju? dunno :)
<zdobersek> ce se gres performance work ...
<lynxlynxlynx> ni se za napokat zjutri, pa bo vse ok
<napsy> do neke zdrave meje
<napsy> js se s cajem filam da nism lacn
<napsy> :)
<napsy> bbl
<zdobersek> srcni utrip je treba pod 120 drzat, ker se gremo vzdrzljivost, ne explozivnosti
<dz0ny> jaz banano, žemljo in koffee
<dz0ny> al pa jogurt namest banane
<zdobersek> banane ne, ker te napihne
<dz0ny> what?
<dz0ny> mene jabuk :D
<zdobersek> .gif blowfish
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/BJ4Ea2TH329Ta/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> sam rigam pol
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva debata :)
<yang> .vreme llj
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @04.12.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:03, Kulminacija: 10:53:32, Sončni zahod: 15:19:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 50min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Iz Mimovrste me sekirajo, da nej ze pridem po ziletke :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm svoje že dobu :)
<yang> aja jst morm po njih
<yang> mel so okoli 20 dni da lahko caka roba, zdej so pa rekl da samo se 5 dni
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga pa si dal osebni prevzem?
<CrazyLemon> če je bila brezplačna dostava
<yang> jah postnina je za placat, ppol se mi ne bi splacalo
<yang> aja ?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<yang> jbg
<zdobersek> lol
<yang> tip me je 2x ze klical
<yang> pa se 2x sem dobil mail,  dans moram it, pa tut ce bo zled
<napsy> dans bo zled?
<yang> ma tko hecam se
<yang> zadnjic je ze bil
<yang> mislim leden dez ane
<yang> je padal
<Sky[x]> yang: reci da leden dez pada da ne mores :D
<Sky[x]> pac ce lahko kasneje prides ?
<yang> Sky[x]: eh, mislim, da jih ne zanima, oni morjo robo vrnit, ceprav lahk bi mel 300 paketov teh ziletk za velikost enega recimo TV-ja
<Sky[x]> aha
<yang> tko da nevem zakaj me tok sekirajo, majo pac v sistemu postopek da vracajo vso robo pravcasnno
<CrazyLemon> radi bi se te znebili.. ti pa vztrajaš pri svojem prevzemu! :)
<yang> mah glej, 2x cenejse so, se mi splaca it iskat, pa se za 2015 ne bom rabil sekirati kar se tice britja potem
<napsy> se ne nameravas brit 2015? :)
<yang> nameravam, samo najbolj zoprno je ce mi zmanjka ziletk ali pene, zjutraj pred sluzbo
<napsy> ehh si pa en dan mal bol kosmat
<napsy> mal bol mozat ;)
<yang> to mam zmer v rezervi
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> the horrors of one day beard :)
<yang> somedays its a weekend beard :)
<napsy> zanimiv, nikol nism pomislu da bi mel kako britvico za rezervo :D
<CrazyLemon> noben ni..sam yang :D
<yang> aja, jst sem pac mal nagnnjen k podvajanju zadev
<CrazyLemon> ker ni pomislu na to da se lahk Å¡e vedno obrije s staro britvico!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> problemi :D
<napsy> namest da bi se sekiral zarad one bule na vratu
<napsy> sparamo za britvice
<dz0ny> kake bule?
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst mam eno klino tko nekje mesec do dva
<yang> sej je se zadost ostra
<napsy> aja ce koga zanima se Go
<napsy> http://www.meetup.com/Slovenian-Go-lang-User-Group/events/219044902/
<Seniorita> First Ljubljana Go Meetup - Slovenian Go-lang User Group (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Seniorita> »We're starting with a series of Go meetups in Ljubljana and this Monday we'll have the first introductory one at Zemanta office at 19h.Luka Zakrajšek (Koofr) will make an introductory talk called Let«
<zdobersek> LET IT GO
<zdobersek> LET IT GOOOO
<Sky[x]> gooo
<zdobersek> o fak
<zdobersek> sploh nisem na 'go' postudiru
<zdobersek> THE CODE NEVER BOTHERED ME ANYWAY
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9b0J29OzAU comment od Berta Lovejoy o.O
<Seniorita> World's Simplest Electric Train 【世界一簡単な構造の電車】 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This “Train” is made of magnet,copper wire and a dry cell. Please enjoy watching this simple structure electric train.«
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: gauss rifle, the beginning ^ :D
<LorD_DDooM> but but charging time and ghost heat!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezR_MvpDtyY
<Seniorita> "Nutella" Lava Cake - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/1mk8ehM Website: http://www.byrontalbott.com Induction Stove Top: http://amzn.to/1kZnP7f All Clad Saute Pan: http://amzn.to/1lDGBN7 ...«
<CrazyLemon> to bom mogu danes sprobat.. :)
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> sam tole ni lava cake ampak bl suffle
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> not impressed
<idioterna> diameter way too small
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
<Seniorita> NASA Public, Ustream.TV: NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its var...
<Seniorita> »NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its various channels. Programs include "NASA Gallery", which features photographs and video from NASA's history; "Video File", which broadcasts b-roll footage for news and media outlets; "Education File", which provides special programming for schools; "NASA Edge" and "NASA 360", hosted programs that focus on different aspects of
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a ni že bil launch?
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, problemi...do 15:44 lahko launchajo
<yang> evo cakam enga k nima izpita za avto . prav da rab 20 min. z biciklom iz rudnika do btcja. me prav zanima
<idioterna> huh
<idioterna> js rabm 10 minut za to
<idioterna> verjetn ma ksno mestno kripo
<yang> ja
<idioterna> slabih 5 minut mam semenarna-gimnazija poljane
<napsy> yang: to je on za brivnik al kok zdj? :)
<idioterna> tko da ce na roski ne zavijem proti gradu
<yang> citybike ma
<idioterna> pa letim cez most do smartinke sm pomoje
<idioterna> ajde 12 minut mogoce
<yang> napsy kline sem prevzel
<idioterna> ok ce ma city bike od roa
<idioterna> roga
<idioterna> pol bo mogoce rabu vec kot 20 minut
<idioterna> ker tam ce prevec prtiskas kej odlomis
<yang> ze tko cakam pol ure zdej
<yang> aja kdor tab prasek za perilo v mullrrju je 7 kilski za 100 pranj 18 eur
<yang> persil
<yang> ti k mas velikvotrok idioyrrna recimo pa velik perete
<CrazyLemon> rab*
<CrazyLemon> velik otrok*
<CrazyLemon> idioterna*
<CrazyLemon> müllerju*
<CrazyLemon> to je to za danes!
<yang> sorry virtualkbd
<idioterna> yang: a to je ksna akcija
<yang> ja
<idioterna> aha
<yang> pr blagajni ga majo
<idioterna> ne vem js nism tok pristas tega da bi kompromitiru druzinsko privrzenost znamkam na racun akcij
<yang> evo ta je prsu v 20 mn bbl
<idioterna> vids, z avtom ne bi tok hitr
<idioterna> ce ne bi porabl 4 miljard evrov za tunel pod golovcem
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141204_153652.jpg        nutella lava cake - semi successful
<idioterna> still not large enough
<CrazyLemon> sej je very small
<CrazyLemon> to je suffle size
<CrazyLemon> sam mogu bi dat več nutelle (obviously) pa cca. 60-90s manj peč
<CrazyLemon> pa bi blo lih prav :)
<napsy> .gif success
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/pbuK5WWsRwpu8/giphy.gif
<yang> idioterna: tunel pod golovcem ? ocitn neki zamujam
<idioterna> zgleda ja
<idioterna> tok slabo vids iz avtomobila da sploh ne ves da se skoz tunel peles ce gres iz btc na rudnik al pa obratno
<yang> aja unga mislis ko gre na avtocestnem razcepu malence
<yang> pa pol se unga manjsiga
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/dir/Ameri%C5%A1ka+ulica,+1000+Ljubljana/Premrlova+ulica,+1000+Ljubljana/@46.0419013,14.5090891,13z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47653267a14e93fb:0x3e1e01d37e26336b!2m2!1d14.5416524!2d46.0673814!1m5!1m1!1s0x47652db6bf5faf31:0x7567d62886a5d1b8!2m2!1d14.5317104!2d46.0184163
<Seniorita> od Ameriška ulica, 1000 Ljubljana do Premrlova ulica, 1000 Ljubljana - Google Zemljevidi
<yang> ja sej tega gledam
<yang> heh
<yang> ok
<yang> sem mislu da je se kak drug za kerga ne vem
<idioterna> zato da mamo to je slo vec dnarja kot za vse kolesarske ceste po drzavi od 2. svetovne vojne naprej
<yang> sej je prov da ga mamo tist razcep je pomemben, kje bi pa ti avtocesto spelal nad orlami ?
<napsy> .gif rablle rablle
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<napsy> foo
<idioterna> js bi reku folku nej se po skypu zmen
<idioterna> ne da se voz vsak dan gor pa dol z avti
<yang> aja ok
<yang> drugic kr leclerc robo naroc pa rec unim nej po skypu dostavjo v skladisce
<idioterna> mhm, to je res relevantno
<idioterna> ker sploh ni 98% avtomobilov cist praznih na cesti
<idioterna> s samo voznikom za volanom
<idioterna> tovor k ga prevazajo je pa ksn kuli, al pa paket smokijev.
<idioterna> vcasih celo zvezek!
<yang> sej se lohka v afriko preselis, ce te tok avti motijo tm jih ni veliko, pa tut avtocest nimajo
<idioterna> vi se tle z avti vozte, planet pa umira
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: QLLauncher: Quake Live Launcher For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5saJ-ag1tC4/qllauncher-quake-live-launcher-for-linux.html
<idioterna> globalno segrevanje nam bo unicilo drzavo
<idioterna> vam je pa vseeno
<yang> avti so majhen problem, kaj pa industrija ?
<idioterna> ne, niso
<idioterna> avti so najvecji problem
<idioterna> industrija _so_ avti.
<idioterna> http://www.frankfurt-greencity.de/uploads/pics/03_emissionen-verkehr01_e_01.gif
<yang> sej bo ljubjana najbolj zeleno mesto evrope 2015 DE, kaj se pritozujes
<idioterna> to da je najbl zarascena s savjem ne pomen da z avtomobili ne povzrocate globalnega segrevanja
<idioterna> valda, sej vam je vseen
<idioterna> itak je v postojni zled
<idioterna> pa poplave so v bosni
<yang> men je edin zoprn k nevem kako se naj oblecem
<idioterna> a za poplave v bosni
<yang> za globalno segrevanje
<idioterna> t-shirt pa cargo pants
<yang> .vreme jacksonville
<jabuk> Jacksonville, FL, USA: 21.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Jacksonville__FL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USFL0228_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): null°C @04.12.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: null%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:03, Kulminacija: 10:53:32, Sončni zahod: 15:19:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 50min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> null C
<yang> a to pomen, da ne dobi feed-a al da je 0 stopinj
<idioterna> .vreme ulaanbaatar
<jabuk> Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia: -26.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Ulan_Bator__MN/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/MGXX0003_f.html
<idioterna> kr prijetna temperatura
<idioterna> zdele bi pa prec su ke
<yang> http://stop-ttip.org/podpis-sl/
<Seniorita> Slovenščina (sl) - Stop TTIP Stop TTIP
<yang> idioterna: ti si zlo tak "sawage" :)
<idioterna> savage.
<yang> dobr da nisem sewage napisu
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @04/12/2014 16:34:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+15.39+E
<idioterna> chicks dig worn out faces
<idioterna> http://www.photocase.com/stock-photos/20413-stock-photo-man-old-skin-cap-whistle-greenland.jpg
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/134917/
<idioterna> evo, tak mors bit
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> yang: od kdaj je pa GMO unhealthy
<yang> idioterna: ni kej dost raziskano podrocje
<idioterna> how can you tell?
<idioterna> a si kaj prestudiral to?
<yang> cez cas se bodo efekti pokazal
<idioterna> jaz ne poznam nobenega molekularnega biologa ki bi ga bilo strah dolgorocnih ucinkov
<idioterna> mislm da je bolj pametno zaupat ljudem ki razumejo te reci kot ljudem ki se bojijo neznanega
<yang> idioterna: ti k si pameten, zakaj mislis, da se je evropa odlocila, da nedovoli GMO produktov ?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne dovoli samo US GMO produktov
 * CrazyMelon is on megavz :)
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/134921/
<idioterna> yang: od kje ti pa ta ideja?
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> yang: pri nas mas vse polno GMO stvari
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<yang> no sej zdej preko TTIP bodo to iznicili
<idioterna> kaj bodo iznicili?
<yang> to pravilo, glede zda
<yang> med drugim tudi v zvezi z GMO
<idioterna> ja, nic hudega
<yang> pravilnik obsega 1500 strani
<idioterna> saj ti ni treba kupovat tistega
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/134923/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<yang> evo zdej bom nehu spamat
<yang> https://stallman.org/archives/2014-jul-oct.html#06_September_2014_%28Using_TTIP_to_bully_the_EU%29
<Seniorita> 2014: July - October Political Notes - Richard Stallman
<CrazyLemon> 11 minut si zdržal brez spamma..congrats :>
<Sky[x]> a to ste vidl ?
<Sky[x]> http://demos.9lessons.info/recaptcha2/index.php
<Seniorita> Google New reCaptcha using PHP, Are you a Robot?
<Sky[x]> i am not robot oblukas in nisi robot lol :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> k majo tvoj profil
<Sky[x]> kako to sploh deluje ?
<CrazyLemon> sledi gibom miške
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> tvoj profil uproabi
<CrazyLemon> in sledim gibom miške!
<dz0ny> read privacy
<CrazyLemon> !g nocaptcha mouse movement
<Seniorita> Google's just killed CAPTCHAs with fluffy kittens and mouse clicks ... http://siliconangle.com/blog/2014/12/04/googles-just-killed-captchas-with-fluffy-kittens-and-mouse-clicks/
<dz0ny> ahh
<dz0ny> grem gledat kodo
<dz0ny> ne moeš iframe spremljat kaj se dogaja v oknu no
<dz0ny> pust te click baiterje pr mer
<CrazyLemon>  It carefully examines every clue a user provides, checking your IP address and cookies stored on your computer to ensure you’re the same person it’s identified elsewhere on the web. Even the way in which the mouse cursor moves is examined to decide if you’re human.
<dz0ny> no to zadnje ne drži
<CrazyLemon> dvanced Risk Analysis backend for reCAPTCHA that actively considers a user’s entire engagement with the CAPTCHA—before, during, and after—to determine whether that user is a human.
<CrazyLemon> "considers a users ENTIRE ENGAGEMENT"
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> fyi pogledal v kodo
<dz0ny> nikjer ni mousemove
<dz0ny> eventa
<dz0ny> pa iz iframe ne moreš parent miške spremljat
<CrazyLemon> linkaj kodo :D
<dz0ny> https://www.gstatic.com/recaptcha/api2/r20141202135649/recaptcha__sl.js
<CrazyLemon> mouseover pa mouseout ?
<dz0ny> to je da se gumb css spremeni
<dz0ny> recmo ko greš v neko polje pa iz njega
<CrazyLemon> pa up pa down etc :D
<dz0ny> same
<dz0ny> klik spremlja
<dz0ny> ne pa pozicijo tvoje miške
<dz0ny> sam to je čist standardno
<dz0ny> v čanku piše in razlaga da spremlja gibanje miške
<dz0ny> aka kje greš z no po ekranu
<dz0ny> etc
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da nekaj spremlja! :D
<dz0ny> "Even the way in which the mouse cursor moves "
<dz0ny> tole ni res
<dz0ny> mousemove event
<dz0ny> ne moseout,over etc
<dz0ny> velka razlika
<CrazyLemon> am permitrootlogin without-password
<CrazyLemon> pomeni sam ssh keys ane?
<dz0ny> za root userja
<CrazyLemon> right
<dz0ny> hm kako echo "12"| awk '{print $1}' > 12MiB
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/835/142/de1.png
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny ..a si vidu ? na megavz sm ! :)
<dz0ny> sem že pogruntal
<dz0ny> echo "12" | awk '{print $1"MiB"}' > 12MiB
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42545#Comment_42545
<yang> verjetno mors bit logiran v google
<yang> da zazna captcha
<Sky[x]> jp sem testiral
<yang> ce nis logiran not v google apps verjjetno ne deluje
<yang> mislm
<yang> pac vpises captcha kodo ane
<yang> CrazyLemon: megavz ?
<CrazyLemon> yang cheap vps
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R http://forumi.siol.net/showthread.php?t=38687&page=2       tole ti bo mogoče pomagalo
<Seniorita> TV in internet na računalniku skozi en kabel? - Stran 2 - Planet Siol.net forumi
<yang> ni glih cheap no
<Seniorita> »Stran 2-TV in internet na računalniku skozi en kabel? SiOL TV«
<yang> digitalocean je cenejsi
<CrazyLemon> imaš en link v temi ki pelje ne alo-tech
<CrazyLemon> yang ne ni
<yang> aja
<yang> year
<yang> jst sem pa mislil da je month
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to 128mb?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi še enkrat naročal bi sedaj raje 128mb
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj pa mam 1gvb
<CrazyLemon> 1gb*
<yang> zakaj
<yang> raje 128mb
<yang> a laufa to ubuntu/debian ?
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: ampak jaz imam 2 kabla: en je data en pa video
<CrazyLemon> yang zato za to kar bom js uporabljal vps ne rabim toliko rama
<CrazyLemon> yang laufa centos, debian pa ubuntu.. iizbereš kaj želiš
<Sky[x]> jst mam namen na digitalocean it
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R no pol je verjetno še lažje :)
<CrazyLemon> na slo-tech poglej ..verjetno se je kdo igral s tem :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: kaj hekaš?
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: namesto Siol komunikatorja bi rad imel HTPC :)
<dz0ny> a
<R33D3M33R> pa sem dal not eno odvečno mrežno, nastavil /etc/network/interfaces
<dz0ny> tvhededed si namesti
<R33D3M33R> prevedel plugin za XMBC
<R33D3M33R> aha
<dz0ny> pa ne rabiš plugina
<dz0ny> sam un live pvr
<dz0ny> omogočiš
<dz0ny> pa maš spored in vse
<yang> CrazyLemon: mene zanima kaj v njihovem primeru pomeni 20 NAT ports :)....ali imas lastni javni IP ali ne ?
<CrazyLemon> Memory Usage	
<CrazyLemon> 1%
<CrazyLemon> 8.94 MB of 1 GB Used / 1015.06 MB Free
<CrazyLemon> yang ne nimaš.. maš ipv6 /64  ipv4 pa ne ..je shared :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: al dostopas preko ssh na nek nestandarden (22) port
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: še mac moraš ta rpavi
<yang> verjetno majo BOX-e doma na DSL-ju
<yang> zato je tok poceni
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. porti so itak dodeljeni glede na lan ip :)
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: aha, morda pa zato noče
<CrazyLemon> yang nope..datacentri so
<R33D3M33R> MAC nisem spreminjal
<yang> CrazyLemon: se pravi VPS je znotraj NAT-a samo ?
<CrazyLemon> yang kako samo?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pa tole https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yj4mgee7dvx85kk/AAC3GTK8jTVcqlM7KrfclSz7a?dl=0
<Seniorita> Dropbox - tv
<R33D3M33R> kul, hvala
<yang> CrazyLemon: tvoj VPS ima 192.168.1.x IP in je NAT-an...ce prav razumem
<yang> nimas javnega IPv4 IPja
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. like i said :) 192.168.x.y
<yang> ne mores bindat na javni IPv4 IP nobenih servicov
<yang> dvomim da je tole v DCju, ampak ok
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: https://github.com/grudolf/m3u2hts
<Seniorita> grudolf/m3u2hts · GitHub
<Seniorita> »m3u2hts - Generate TVHeadend 3.x channel/tag configuration files from VLC compatible IPTV M3U playlist«
<dz0ny> moje je mal zastarelo
<CrazyLemon> yang sam zate inetnum:        130.255.188.0 - 130.255.188.255
<CrazyLemon> netname:        DE-DUS2-BNK-05
<CrazyLemon> descr:          Address Space for Dedicated Servers
<yang> a lahko dodatne interfejse bindas gor ?
<yang> pol bi lahk svoje IPje assignal
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem.. ne potrebujem ipv4 če imam ipv6 :)
<yang> probi zbindat dodatn interfejs, da vidis ce to omogoca sistem
<yang> oz. ko bos utegnil no
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si z paypal placal
<CrazyLemon> yang ja
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: ok, namestil sem tvheadend, spremenil MAC, tvheadend teče, seznam programov je uvožen, ni mi pa jasno zakaj ga v xbmc ne vidim pod addons...
<dz0ny> k ni addon
<dz0ny> pojd pod option
<dz0ny> enable live tv
<dz0ny> ce nimas opcije za tvheadend pol tvoj build nima za to podpore
<R33D3M33R> a bi se moral v kako skupino dati?
<R33D3M33R> že napredujem: http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xbmc-pvr-addons/
<Seniorita> Index of /team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xbmc-pvr-addons
<CrazyLemon> wat.. xbmc on launchpad
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/576/Wat8.jpg
<CrazyLemon> what went wrong
<R33D3M33R> bingo, dodatek nameščen in nastavljen :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R dela?
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e loada
<R33D3M33R> no, piše no input detected :(
<dz0ny> maš direk dostop? do kabla
<dz0ny> port mora bit označen kot video
<dz0ny> ne kot trunk
<R33D3M33R> je
<R33D3M33R> direktno v modem je vklopljen kabel
<dz0ny> ja v kater port
<dz0ny> video?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<R33D3M33R> prej je gor bil komunikator
<dz0ny> k
<dz0ny> mac je od komunikatorja?
<R33D3M33R> da
<R33D3M33R> a /etc/network/interfaces počistim?
<dz0ny> probi še ročno nastavit ip
<dz0ny> da bo tak kot ga je mel komunikator
<R33D3M33R> je nastavljen in sicer od komunikatorja
<R33D3M33R> pa to je Å¡e not: netmask 255.255.0.0
<R33D3M33R> up route add -net 232.4.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev eth1
<R33D3M33R> auto eth1
<dz0ny> hm route mora bit drugi
<dz0ny> sam se ne spomnim zdej
<dz0ny> 54.x al 154.x
<CrazyLemon> če se ne spomniš potem !g siol tv route add
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 10.10 SIOL IPTV in nastavitev dveh kartici @ Slo-Tech https://slo-tech.com/forum/t465870
<dz0ny> ja too old
<dz0ny> 2013 so spremenil
<R33D3M33R> morda tole: http://forum.osmc.tv/showthread.php?tid=16039
<Seniorita> Problems with playing LiveTV with Raspbmc
<CrazyLemon> route add -net 224.0.0.0 netmask 240.0.0.0  <- tole je od feb. letos
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne ni
<CrazyLemon> sam quote je bil takrat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> no, to ne dela
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: probi am mac
<dz0ny> ostalo samodejno
<R33D3M33R> dhcp ne pograbi
<dz0ny> prepričaj se da zna tvoja kartica met custom amc
<dz0ny> mac
<dz0ny> drugače ne bo šlo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mi daš tiste tvoje ipje za siol
<dz0ny> tisto tovjo skripto
<R33D3M33R> preko macchangerja sem spremenil mac
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: nima veze če kartica ne pusti
<dz0ny> ne dobiš errorja
<R33D3M33R> če pa v ifconfig prikazuje novi MAC
<dz0ny> intel?
<R33D3M33R> ne, realtekov čip ima
<dz0ny> hm dunno
<R33D3M33R> mislim da je edimax
<dz0ny> gud luck :D
<dz0ny> fyi da se tud prek neta
<R33D3M33R> no, Å¡e dodatek: htpc vidim na modemu v razdelku arp
<R33D3M33R> s točno takim IP-jem in MACom kot ga je imel komunikator
<dz0ny> https://github.com/steeve/plugin.video.pulsar
<Seniorita> steeve/plugin.video.pulsar · GitHub
<Seniorita> »plugin.video.pulsar - Pulsar addon for XBMC/Kodi«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tisto niso ti tapravi ipji za playlisto če to misliš :)
<dz0ny> uno tvojo stran mi dej no
<dz0ny> bom jaz razsodil al so paravi al niso
<R33D3M33R> jaz sem uporabil drugače tole: https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=17a97bb9d13c3cbf&id=17A97BB9D13C3CBF!1342
<Seniorita> Microsoft services
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1920140_10200121300713361_2211790379268390238_n.jpg?oh=00832f3f97e296d8d97cc321dfd2e2c5&oe=550A60CE&__gda__=1428091461_8fb8e7dec85d87ac4429b9fdc490f69d
<idioterna> ej, ti mas facebook, ne mi :)
<yang> Posta Slovenije- warning http://paste.debian.net/134945/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> NUJNO obvestilo pošte SLO! Posredujte naprej!!!
<idioterna> kasn bullshit.
<idioterna> mors bit pa res naiven da ti ni takoj jasn, da se en norca dela
<idioterna> "Jelka Mulec, direktorica Sektorja za računovodstvo"
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> vsec mi je da na posti slovenije sektor za racunovodstvo skrbi za informacijsko varnost :)
<yang> hehe
<zdobersek> da vidimo, cepljene cepce
<yang> no jaz mislim, da napisano res drzi
<yang> da so linije ki mastno zaracunavajo klic
<yang> pac ne klices neznanih stevilk ane
<yang> sploh pa ne v tujino
<yang> sem se ze nasamardzil enkrat
<yang> mislim, da profi spammerji majo VoiP tko nastiman da avtomaticno klice, in te poklice 5x
<yang> in pol seveda poklices nazaj in nic
<yang> oni zasluzijo od tvojega klica
<idioterna> tudi ce res drzi bi se lahko potrudili in mail sestavili tako, da ne bi zgledal kot totalen scan
<idioterna> scam
<idioterna> sicer ne vem kako lahko zaracunas 2 jurja evrov za en klic
<idioterna> ampak mogoce se res da
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> zdobersek: kje so cepljeni
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> poptv
<idioterna> to rajs ne bi gledu
<idioterna> me je prevec strah zabitih novinarjev
<zdobersek> sej smo se zmenl, bom jst reskiru
<zdobersek> tale prispevek je korekten
<zdobersek> uvodni
<zdobersek> ampak se majo ksno uro za zajebat
<idioterna> ce bo ksn antivax prpelu ven ksn wakefieldov research
<idioterna> pa ga novinar ne bo zatolku
<idioterna> je nespo.
<zdobersek> so ze razjasnil, da je model zabluzu
<zdobersek> konc je
<zdobersek> ni blo cepcev
<zdobersek> kul
<R33D3M33R> noro, OpenShot 1.4.3 iz 13.10 in OpenShot 1.4.3 iz 14.10 nista združljiva
<dz0ny> sqlite upgrade?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny knock yourself out :)
<zdobersek> go for it
<zdobersek> all in
<idioterna> mislm da je dz0ny razlagal R33D3M33Rju zakaj sta nekompatibilna
<dz0ny> ja :)
<zdobersek> vem
<idioterna> a, ok
<zdobersek> np
<zdobersek> tis well
<idioterna> http://www.siol.net/
<idioterna> serious headline
<Seniorita> Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Vodilni slovenski digitalni medij z aktualnimi vsebinami, intervjuji, komentarji iz Slovenije in sveta, Novice, Sportal, Trendi, Scena, Avtomoto, Kultura, TV spored, ...«
<idioterna> ja ja vodilni digitalni medij
<zdobersek> .gif it is known
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/mlpCWv8dVK2Ji/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDzpzYzp9HE
<Seniorita> Key & Peele - Loco Gangsters - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> »Carlito tries to show the members of his gang how wild and crazy he can be after a new initiate is labeled "the loco one." Watch more Key & Peele: http://on....«
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-05
<yang> Happy Ninja day !
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JojJnnGOv_4&feature=inp-tw-paq
<Seniorita> Motorbike Yoga: Man Pulls Yoga Poses On Speeding Bike - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Motorbike Yoga: Man Pulls Yoga Poses On Speeding Bike SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/Oc61Hj We upload a new incredible video every weekday. Subscribe to our YouTub...«
<napsy> jutro
<yang> jutro napsy
<yang> .vreme lj
<idioterna> sm su kr po picaburek olimpija po poti
<idioterna> dobr je bil
<napsy>  uu
<napsy> tam je man najbolsi v celi lj
<napsy> ga ze celo vecnost nism jedu
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa se jogurt sm obodu
<idioterna> pocenil so burek
<idioterna> zdej je 2 ojra kos
<idioterna> je bil ze 2 pa pol al kok
<napsy> kul :D se spomnem da sm se ponavad vedn opaku na jezik ko je bil se prevroc :D
<idioterna> ja js mu zdej recem "za sabom"
<idioterna> pa pol k v office pridem je lih prou topu
<napsy> hell yea
<napsy> pa lih ucer sm studiru da ze dolg nism kj tekega jedu
<napsy> sm umiru od lakote ponoc
<idioterna> a si u hladilnik padu
<idioterna> jsm pa zdej koncno dost star
<napsy> prepozn je ze blo za hrano
<idioterna> da sm loh dobu napotnco za sterilizacijo
<napsy> aja? mors dosezt neko starost?
<idioterna> po zakonu ti je sploh ne smejo nardit dokler nisi 35 str
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kr fucked up
<napsy> wow
<idioterna> pol se morjo pa dekleta s hormoni basat
<idioterna> not fair
<napsy> pa mas ze froce?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kaj cm z njimi
<idioterna> ce sm u sluzbi
<napsy> makes sense :)
<idioterna> popoldan jih bom mel, zdej so v vrtcu
<Sky[x]> WordPress Security] Serious Vulnerability in WordPress Download Manager Plugin
<idioterna> nc, grem okna zaprt
<yang> .vreme lj
<idioterna> k sm prvi u officu
<idioterna> se nobenga ni :)
<yang> ta bot ma bolj slab uptime
<yang> bbl, uzivajte
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42546#Comment_42546
<dz0ny> yang: pršu t2 odklopu modem, šu na čik, prklopu modem
<dz0ny> wtf, moment
<dz0ny> poof
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> http://www.delo.si/multimedija/video/tehnokamra-varna-uporaba-racunalnikov-in-telefonov.html
<Seniorita> Tehnokamra: Varna uporaba računalnikov in telefonov
<Seniorita> »Načela za varno komunikacijo, shranjevanje in prenašanje podatkov in ohranjanje zasebnosti.«
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 11.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @05/12/2014 10:11:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.13+E
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 13.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @05/12/2014 10:11:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.22+E
<dz0ny_> http://www.nepremicnine.net/nepremicnine.html?id=5877100
<Seniorita> LJUBLJANA Å IÅ KA, Å ENTVID: Oddaja, Stanovanje, Soba, 20 m2 - Nepremicnine.net
<Seniorita> »20 m2, soba, zgrajena l. 1968, adaptirana l. 2008, polklet, šiška-šentvid na demšarjevi cesti se oddaja soba. najem možen za dalj časa za vsaj eno leto. vabljene stranke z resnim namenom, oddamo. Cena: 150,00 EUR/mes«
<Sky[x]> vidu ja na twitterju obuo res
<Sky[x]> obup
<Sky[x]> za 1 dan dela da tus dodajo jaoo
<dz0ny_> but but
<dz0ny_> sej maš internet, optiko :D
<dz0ny_> hter celo
<Sky[x]> lol
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/420/682/42e.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid tplink.. ne zna zrihtat dhcpv6:)
<dz0ny_> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lej ga kako je žleht :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej lahko spisek stvari k ne dela začneš pisat
<dz0ny_> aja pozabu sem povdat da sem mel pr asusu sam wlan power na 50%
<dz0ny_> pa je še kr 11MBs prenašal
<dz0ny_> .sc London Grammar - Strong Loston Rework
<jabuk> London Grammar - Strong (Loston Rework)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/loston/london-grammar-strong-loston-rework ♥1,806 ▶223,061
<zdobersek> HEEEEEEYYYA HEY NOW
<dz0ny_> what
<dz0ny_> to je skor tko dobro kot https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCSmROshIsQ
<Seniorita> Lorde covers Jeremih's Don't Tell 'Em in the Live Lounge - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Lorde covers Jeremih's Don't Tell 'Em in the BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge for Annie Mac«
<zdobersek> ya ya ya
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ da bo tvoj smeh še slajši.. wifi v moji sobi ni nič boljši :)
<CrazyLemon> če stopim dva koraka stran je super.. v sobi pa ne :)
<dz0ny_> 2m stran full pade?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jp.. moja soba je črno področje :)
<dz0ny_> jp to je blo pr žlahti, čez steno sploh ni šlo, sicer je bil ruter 20€
<CrazyLemon> tist fckin zid vse zj... :)
<dz0ny_> sam sem pol wrtgl dal pa je vsaj nekak delal
<dz0ny_> potegni kabel
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kulk si stran vrgel?
<dz0ny_> 53€
<dz0ny_> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odvisno za koliko bo sasa84 kupla linksysa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej mam kabel.. telefon hoče wifi :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: za 5Ghz?
<dz0ny_> zna*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zna
<CrazyLemon> aja linksys? ne ne zna
<CrazyLemon> tplink zna
<dz0ny_> wow
<dz0ny_> zdej je se bl crappy
<CrazyLemon> hm? :)
<dz0ny_> kako morjo zajebat da nardijo čip k ni sposoben skoz zid prenašat pri 5Ghz
<dz0ny_> just wow
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pa kakšno sranje si kupu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bit taka kot dz0ny_ :D
<sasa84> ja tko d vemo, d ne bomo tud mi falil :P
<CrazyLemon> ni sranje.. preveč debel je! (to zihr še nisi nikoli rekla)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zid namreč :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: da ni kako zlato not :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne vem kaj je notri..vem da je kamen.. kaj Å¡e vse pa ne vem :D
<dz0ny_> .sc Purity Ring - Push Pull
<jabuk> Purity Ring - Push Pull(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/firstblush/purity-ring-push-pull ♥29 ▶213
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/izven_sobe.png
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/soba.png
<CrazyLemon> a probamo ddwrt? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/uciI-yjVTpVXawlNDh9INXWPio4RfFyhgwCr1/Screenshot_2014-12-05-12-21-53.png
<dz0ny_> 5m stran cez dve steni
<dz0ny_> ce grem zraven rutarje je graf do konca
<dz0ny_> verjetno okol 28db
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a je armirani beton v stenah? :D
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> cak ti povem z druge strani
<dz0ny_> tam k je :)
<CrazyLemon> no.. med mano pa routerjem je eno nadstropje
<dz0ny_> will do the same
<CrazyLemon> in vmes je armirani beton pa .5m stena
<dz0ny_> https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/uciI-H3rW3WPcaQtxR1BCYPDuMDnWTSKXw78b/Screenshot_2014-12-05-12-28-11.png
<dz0ny_> 2 steni+plošča
<dz0ny_> pa identičen ap od soseda
<dz0ny_> k love čez 4 stene + ulco
<dz0ny_> k so isto mel problem k je bil prej tplink pa ni lovil v dnevno sobo
<dz0ny_> no va bajta z vsemi vrstami oblog
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/zraven_sobe.png
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> asus zdej dela bp
<dz0ny_> JUST FYI
<CrazyLemon> to je ko ne gre čez .5m steno :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..moram rebootat router
<CrazyLemon> sm dal bl primeren ssid :>
<CrazyLemon> no tko..zdaj je ssid "for porn only" :D
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sj...jst Å¡e zmer rihtam net v svoji sobi v lj :P
<napsy> kje pa si?
<sasa84> kdr se spomnm...se mi pa ne da it v btc po router al pa repetitor
<sasa84> no, sej Å¡e zdej ne vem kwa bi uzela
<sasa84> v drugi sobi je 5 črtic, pr men pa 1-2
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kupis router al ne :p
<CrazyLemon> pa tomato je že gor! :>
<Sky[x]> sasa84, ker ruter imas pa trenutno ?
<sasa84> ma nč nimam...sam uno siologo sranje je v zgornem štuku
<sasa84> siolovo
<sasa84> zgori v knižnc je tisst modem, jst mam pa spodi na drugi strani sobo
<CrazyLemon> knjižnico maš??
<CrazyLemon> how rich are you????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa v sosednji sobi je ful ok, v drugi (k je pod knižnco) je spet top...v sobi pr men pa polom
<Sky[x]> a nisi vedel da ona hrani knjige za cerkev :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: to ni pr men doma doma...ampak v lj
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: preveč križev imaš obešenih po stenah, pa motijo signal.
<sasa84> sicer pa je...če bom kdaj mela svojo bajto, bom tud jst mela knižnco...to mi je ful želja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 glede na to da omenjaš "svojo sobo v lj" je to pri tebi doma :D
<sasa84> nism tam doma :P
<sasa84> ke hodm na počitek in relaksacijo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj lahk rečeš da je tam tvoj j***č :>
<CrazyLemon> ne bo noben ljubosumen :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ni ni, ne sebat ;)
<sasa84> ne se bat
<sasa84> je pa še 2 štuka višje en fantina, k me zmer dobr zmasira :P
<sasa84> zlate roke ma!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej.. bordel? :>
<sasa84> a-a
<sasa84> prenočišče za uboge sirote
<CrazyLemon> mhm :>
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Cinnamon 2.4 (Stable) In Ubuntu 14.04 Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BnHTZKrIM8s/install-cinnamon-24-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<yang> sasa, vazn da te zupnik ne masira ;)
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<yang> k on ma tut zlate roke
<zdobersek> kaj pa, ce deva poslednji zakrament?
<zdobersek> bognedaj, ampak vprasam
<yang> sej poznas vice o kuharcah in zupnikih
<zdobersek> ne, ne poznam
<yang> zdobersek jst sem skoz zate mislu, da mas zlate roke, zdej pa berem, da je en drug v igri
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ima zlate roke! a si vidu kakšno kodo pišejo???? zihr nisi!
<yang> hehe
<yang> crazylemon ce ti uspe sasi router prodat, ti bom cestital, men ga ni uspelo
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> yang js bom dodal še sliko tiča pa bo takoj kupla! ane sasa84 :>
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<yang> ;)
<Sky[x]> jst ji prodam ruter pa se lupcka zdraven in objem, pa se v lj sem in ji dostavim :D
<sasa84> Sky[x] ma bolš ponudbo :P
<Sky[x]> wiiii :D
<sasa84> kakšen router pa maš? :P
<sasa84> pa za kolk? :P
<CrazyLemon> sj itak ni nobenga tiča zuni.. zgleda so se preselili na jug :)
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> mislm da mam tegale
<Sky[x]> https://www.mimovrste.com/mrezna-oprema/linksys-brezzicni-router-linksys-e900-e900-ee
<Seniorita> Linksys Brezžični router E900 (E900-EE) | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Elegantno tanek in moderen brezžični router Linksys E900 vam kljub svoji majhnosti ponuja izredno visoke hitrosti prenosa do 300 Mb/s. Na voljo so vam tudi 4 LAN reže, požarni zid, zaščite, ločeno brezžično omrežje za goste …«
<Sky[x]> pa tomato sem dal gor
<CrazyLemon> lažnivc
<CrazyLemon> tega mam js!
<Sky[x]> men ga je dz0ny priporocal! :D
<sasa84> kdo ga cenej prodaja? :P
<Sky[x]> jst prepustim crazyu te in se umaknem
<Sky[x]> pac jst sem car :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> oziroma povedano drugače.. ne upa ti dat lupčka :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> keri softiči :P
<CrazyLemon> ane :>
<CrazyLemon> torej moja ponudba je vseeno boljša kot skyjeva ane sasa84 :P
<Sky[x]> eh sasa ve da se ne bi sam pri lubccku ostal :D
<sasa84> Sky[x]: :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ti si bl zihr ja
<sasa84> za kolk prodajaš zadevo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mi kakšna je tvoja sprejemljiva cena pa se zmeniva :)
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj pa rabis?
<idioterna> a samo router al kej specificnega?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna bejž stran..
<CrazyLemon> biznis mi boš uniču
<sasa84> lej...uni tp-linki so bliz 20€...repetitorji okol 30
<sasa84> tko d...
<CrazyLemon> razn če ti kupiš router? .p
<sasa84> bi mejbi raj router kt repetitor :P
<sasa84> a 20€ je premal? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :D
<sasa84> a se Å¡e pogajava za navzdol? :P
<idioterna> komi cakam da bo zdej ponudla manj
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> aja...kolk pa je star?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čaki da preverim račun :)
<CrazyLemon> ni tako zelo star :D
<sasa84> že vidm, d bo treba nižat :P
<idioterna> hehe
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a ima se garancijo ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 konec marca kupljen :)
<sasa84> pol ma Å¡e garancijo? :P
<sasa84> (ps: a tega leta? :P)
<sasa84> in zakaj ga ti prodajaš?
<sasa84> mal si mi sumljiv :P7
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tega leta..garancija je veljavna pa 24m
<CrazyLemon> torej imaš še cca. 16 mesecev garancije
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker sm si kupil drugega v upanju da bom imel boljši wifi signal v sobi :)
<sasa84> pamaš? :P
<sasa84> pa maš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v sobi ne..povsod drugje ja :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, glede na to da ima notranje antene res ne mores kej dost pricakovat od signala pomoje :)
<sasa84> hvala Sky[x] :P
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] signal je bil enak v sobi kot s tem ki ima dve zunanji :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon si biznis uniču :P
<sasa84> načeloma bi jst rabla router, da bi net "povlekla" še v svojo sobo
<Sky[x]> oh beda :(
<napsy> gcc: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault (program as)
<napsy> uh-oh, uh-oh
<sasa84> kaj pol CrazyLemon? :P
<sasa84> a mi bo kej miklavž prnesu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem :D
<sasa84> a čva se privat zment? :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti maš za en router?
<sasa84> kle naju Sky[x] bere :P
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem če ti podpira wds
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne.. je mal pointless nakup :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: kuko te bo nategnu
<dz0ny_> napsy: as?
<sasa84> zdobersek: :O
<dz0ny_> zmankal rama
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: wds?
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> pa kaj ti sanjaš
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: assembler
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: disassemble kaj pomen cannot allocate memory for thread-local data: ABORT REQUEST
<dz0ny_> pa kako odpravim :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_  ne vem ne spomnim se.. kaj pa ti sanjaš? :)
<zdobersek> unleash yer stack
<mihaweb> dan
<zdobersek> heeeyaaaaa
<mihaweb> kako se lotit, da izkoristim web worker če je, pa da dela normalno kot sicer, asinhrono, če webworkerjev ni.. https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-Browser-Polyfills#web-workers ? ali kaj drugega?
<Seniorita> HTML5 Cross Browser Polyfills · Modernizr/Modernizr Wiki · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Modernizr is a JavaScript library that detects HTML5 and CSS3 features in the user’s browser.«
<mihaweb> trenutno nimam web workerjev, je pa s callbacki vse
<mihaweb> https://code.google.com/p/ie-web-worker/ ?
<Seniorita> ie-web-worker - Internet Explorer Worker Thread Emulation - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: hm draft je Å¡e
<dz0ny_> ne moreš v ie
<dz0ny_> ff tud ne
<dz0ny_> sam chrome
<mihaweb> ?
<mihaweb> http://caniuse.com/#feat=webworkers
<Seniorita> Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc
<mihaweb> pač ne bi imel dvojne kode
<mihaweb> tm kjer so bi bilo precej bolj odzivno kot je zdj, tm kjer jih ni, tud zdaj ni tolk hudo
<mihaweb> tole ne zgleda tolk hudo https://code.google.com/p/ie-web-worker/source/browse/trunk/worker.js
<Seniorita> worker.js - ie-web-worker - Internet Explorer Worker Thread Emulation - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny_> to kar ti hočeš še ne
<dz0ny_> mora bit stran odprta in je isti thread kot stran
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: http://www.w3.org/TR/service-workers/
<Seniorita> Service Workers
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px-J9Ghvcx4
<Seniorita> Performance impact of ServiceWorker - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Left: First load, before ServiceWorker & empty cache Right: Second load, achieving offline-first using ServiceWorker's programmatic caching and routing Conne...«
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: jaz bi samo rad, da neki kompliciranga network in local storage procesiranja izven main threada
<mihaweb> a to ni to'
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: ne moreš
<dz0ny_> ServiceWorker je za to
<mihaweb> zakaj ne?
<dz0ny_> prevetch api maš itd
<dz0ny_> sori
<dz0ny_> ne podpira
<mihaweb> saj web worker lahk dela ajax s cors?
<dz0ny_> stran mora bit odprta
<dz0ny_> in je isti thread
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: http://blog.chromium.org/2014/12/chrome-40-beta-powerful-offline-and.html
<Seniorita> Chromium Blog: Chrome 40 Beta: Powerful Offline and Lightspeed Loading with Service Workers
<mihaweb> stran bo odprta
<mihaweb> zakaj isti thread?
<dz0ny_> ne moreš v drugme threadu
<dz0ny_> tist velja sam za extensione
<dz0ny_> chrome extension
<mihaweb> bah
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: zakaj tega nikjer ne povedo?
<dz0ny_> ker je v istem threadu se bo stvar nalagala v istem queue kot stran
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: sej piše
<dz0ny_> sam thread
<mihaweb> piše samo da ne smem DOM manipulirat :)
<dz0ny_> same thread!
<dz0ny_> to vse pove :)
<dz0ny_> zdej so nardil service workerje
<dz0ny_> ki počnejo to v svojem threadu
<dz0ny_> ja to je mišljeno bol za izolacijo
<mihaweb> mah
<mihaweb> brezveze
<dz0ny_> recmo kšn algoritem za banko itd
<mihaweb> bom moral optimizirat kodo pa settimeout nonstop :)
<mihaweb> sam skoda ker settimeout ful upočasni
<dz0ny_> miha web lahko probaš
<dz0ny_> <script async>enakodak se izvede
<dz0ny_> injectaš to za vsak req
<dz0ny_> in cathaš output
<dz0ny_> to je men se zdi edin način
<dz0ny_> pa xhr2 ma async flag mogoče
<dz0ny_> sam je isti queue sem zihr
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJiHDmyhE1A
<Seniorita> Christopher Tin - Baba Yetu (Official Music Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Baba Yetu", the hit theme to Civilization IV - composed by Christopher Tin and featured on the Grammy-winning album 'Calling All Dawns'. First video game pi...«
<mihaweb> dz0ny_: ne bom po dom smetil več kot je nujno no
<mihaweb> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19906947/is-there-anything-faster-than-settimeout-and-requestanimationframe
<Seniorita> javascript - Is there anything faster than setTimeout and requestAnimationFrame? - Stack Overflow
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: u točn
<dz0ny_> postMessage ja
<dz0ny_> pa iframe
<dz0ny_> v iframe teče tvoj skript
<dz0ny_> pol kličeš in poslušaš evente
<mihaweb> http://caniuse.com/#search=postMessage
<Seniorita> Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc
<dz0ny_> yes
<dz0ny_> mihaweb: when si poglej primer maš tle https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy.js/blob/master/src/mopidy.js#L90
<mihaweb> http://dbaron.org/log/20100309-faster-timeouts torej tole?
<Seniorita> mopidy.js/mopidy.js at master · mopidy/mopidy.js · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mopidy.js - JavaScript library for controlling a Mopidy music server over a WebSocket from the browser or from Node.js. This is the foundation of Mopidy web clients.«
<Seniorita> David Baron's weblog: setTimeout with a shorter delay
<dz0ny_> v tem primeru je websocket
<dz0ny_> sam ti maš lahko xhr2
<mihaweb> pa node
<dz0ny_> pust node pr mer zdej
<mihaweb> :))
<dz0ny_> ti hočeš promise based requests ki ne blockajo je tako?
<dz0ny_> pa da jih lahko poženeš 30 na enkrat
<dz0ny_> k limit je max 8req na stran
<dz0ny_> ie 4
<dz0ny_> ff 6
<mihaweb> lej mam neko kodo ki sinhronizira cloud z localstoragam, ko si online
<mihaweb> in na tablicah lahk včasih gui šteka pol
<mihaweb> in iščem eno dobro rešitev
<dz0ny_> trenutno tole z promises dela ok
<dz0ny_> ker iframe bo ločen thread
<mihaweb> http://engineering.wingify.com/posts/jquery-promises-with-postmessage/ ?
<Seniorita> Wingify Engineering - jQuery Promises: The answer to PostMessage's asynchrony
<Seniorita> »This is the engineering blog from the hackers at Wingify«
<dz0ny_> lahko pa počakaš na shim od service workers
<dz0ny_> fuck že 3 ura
<napsy> hell ye!
<napsy> pa petek!
<dz0ny_> matr gre danes hitro čas
<mihaweb> https://github.com/matthew-andrews/workshop-making-it-work-offline tole zgleda zanimivo
<Seniorita> matthew-andrews/workshop-making-it-work-offline · GitHub
<Seniorita> »workshop-making-it-work-offline - Making it work offline, the workshop«
<mihaweb> appcache Å¡e nisem uporabljal
<yang> a vi se kar sasa84_ verjamete, da jo zanimajo routerji, ona ga ze vsaj 2 leti kupuje...
 * mihaweb bil nazadnje zelo navdušen nad asus rt-66u, verjetno kak malo cenejsi brat/sestra tega routerja tudi za doma fajn?
<Sky[x]> lol
<mihaweb> prav.. fajn je... prvič se mi zgodlo, da sem videl stock firmware, pa ga nisem hotel flashat :D
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/hotels/11275776/Is-this-the-worlds-most-expensive-hotel-Wi-Fi-charge.html
<Seniorita> Is this the world's most expensive hotel Wi-Fi charge? - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »You won't believe what one Cannes hotel is charging guests for 24 hour's Wi-Fi access«
<mihaweb> petek, gremooooo :)
<idioterna> a ti si robinzon
<Sky[x]> mihaweb, dober link web offline :)
<mihaweb> kaj? :D
<idioterna> ja k petka klices
<mihaweb> Sky[x]: ja slučajno našel, ko iskal to settimeout/postmessage/jquery promise
<Sky[x]> hehe
<mihaweb> en dal v komentar nekje referenco
<Sky[x]> morm mal pogledat k to bom jst rabil :)
<mihaweb> na stackoverflow se mi zdi
<mihaweb> Sky[x]: ene pol od tega offline mam narejeno in se strinjam. ostalo pa zgleda kul napisano.
<mihaweb> redko najdes na enem mestu tolk uporabnega
<mihaweb> kot referenca, za razmislek
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..na yt so se mi začeli prikazovat oglasi
<yang> CrazyLemon: a sele zdaj si ugotovil
<yang> saj se prikazujejo ze 2 leti skor
<CrazyLemon> yang očitno ne poznaš besede "začeli":)
<zdobersek> ooh, node.js so forkal
<Sky[x]> kaksen ime so dal ? :D
<Sky[x]> a na fb ce naredil new page ga lahko skrijes / das unvisible/unpublish ?
<zdobersek> io.js
<lynxlynxlynx> !up gibberlings3.net
<lynxlynxlynx> just me
<CrazyLemon> drugič uporabiš .stran ane :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pač ni intuitivno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je !up intuitivno ? :)
<CrazyLemon> not up is down!
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, a ključna beseda je očitno "stran"
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg tega, da je tu več botov
<CrazyLemon> its simple ! = Seniorita . = jabuk
<CrazyLemon> in zato je tudi vedno tu .pomoč :)
<zdobersek> .hilfe
<zdobersek> .f1
<CrazyLemon> !t de sl .hilfe
<Seniorita> .help
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<zdobersek> !t en sl .help
<Seniorita> .help
<zdobersek> !t en si .help
<Seniorita> .help
<zdobersek> fuck it
<CrazyLemon> noče ker je pika...prasec
<zdobersek> !t en sl . help
<Seniorita> .help
<zdobersek> !t en sl . help me
<Seniorita> .help me
<zdobersek> :'/
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl he needs help
<Seniorita> on potrebuje pomoč
<zdobersek> !t en sl help is needed
<Seniorita> je potrebna pomoč
<zdobersek> !t en sl help please
<Seniorita> pomoč prosim
<zdobersek> !!
<zdobersek> !t en sl .help please
<Seniorita> .help prosim
<zdobersek> :|
<zdobersek> !t en sl . help please
<Seniorita> .help prosim
<CrazyLemon> stupid google
<lynxlynxlynx> raje si poglejta novi smbc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42547#Comment_42547
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42548#Comment_42548
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pfft.. kdaj drugič
<CrazyLemon> ko boš vse pozabu ane
<R33D3M33R> ne bom pozabil, ker imam na listku :)
<CrazyLemon> listku??? sej veš da obstaja oblak?? :>
<R33D3M33R> če listek daš na primerno mesto, ga ne moreš izgubiti :P
<zdobersek> ... v oblak
<zdobersek> lahko pa se kdo drug do njega dostopa
<dz0ny_> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/quantum_attack_.html
<Seniorita> Schneier on Security: Quantum Attack on Public-Key Algorithm
<upd> http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/31829/title/New-Type-of-DNA-Discovered-/
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-06
<yang> Tale Rudi Bucar je pa eden boljsi glasbenikov v zadnjem casu
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> jebemeni wordpress grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> .geoip 122.108.140.207
<lynxlynxlynx> !geoip 122.108.140.207
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<Sky[x]> odpri terminal pa vpisi
<Sky[x]> whois 122.108.140.207
<dz0ny_> hehe sam res
<Sky[x]> ne bit lenoba pa cist lep info da :)
<dz0ny_> sam to na windows ne dela?
<Sky[x]> wordpress mi ni delal ker se je na napacno bazo povezval grrr toj pa to k mergas en branch v master in je grozn projetk :(
<Sky[x]> na win ne dela whois
<Sky[x]> mislm da je neki druzga al pa da si nek plugin nalozis
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: geoip je drgac fake info, saj ves to ane :) IPji se lahko kjerkoli uporabljajo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: javni internetni subnet se dodeli glede na to, kje je firma registrirana. Kje pa firma te IP-je uporablja pa je potem irelevantno
<Sky[x]> to pa nisem vedel
<yang> ce ima firma globalen doseg, potem IPje uporablja na globalnem nivoju
<dz0ny_> tell me
<dz0ny_> DO kup ruske ipje
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj sem sprožu :)
<yang> kdo kupuje ruske IPje ?
<dz0ny_> server je pod embargo
<dz0ny_> DO
<yang> preprodaja IPjev/subnetov ni v skladu z RIPE zakonodajo
<yang> edin ce kupis neko firmo
<yang> recimo ce gre v bankrot al kej
<dz0ny_> mrbit so to
<dz0ny_> v glavnem tud forum je kr poln teh zadev
<yang> potem ti pripada poleg ostalega se njihova internetna infrastruktura z subneti
<dz0ny_> in sam sem mel problem
<yang> ja dost je teh spamov, in da se nelegalno trejdat, ni pa uradno to
<yang> tko ko je microsoft kupu neko firmo pred leti in zasegel celoten /8 IPv4 javni subnet
<yang> dz0ny_: rusija je pod RIPE, tako da za njih veljajo enaka pravila kot za Slovenske ISPje
<yang> kar se tice uporabe naslovnega prostora
<dz0ny_> RUSSIA dont' care
<yang> jst vsak teden dobit mail od spamerjev, da bi rad subnet najel
<dz0ny_> yang: tole mamo mi https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/amsterdam-droplets-use-russian-ips
<Seniorita> Amsterdam droplets use Russian IPs? | DigitalOcean
<Seniorita> »Created a couple of droplets in amsterdam to find that the IP addresses are mapped to Russia Is this always the case«
<dz0ny_> isti problem
<yang> heh
<yang> verjetn leasajo IPje al pa kej
<yang> sam ni to legalno
<dz0ny_> se en https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/droplet-in-amsterdam-geolocated-in-russian-federation
<Seniorita> Droplet in Amsterdam geolocated in Russian Federation | DigitalOcean
<Seniorita> »Hello Let's say that my Droplet IP is 188.226.224.1 (well, in fact it is my Gateway) In some webs, they say that I am in the Russian Federation: Example: http://dawhois.com/ While others, in Netherlands: Example: http://www.whereisip.net/ http://www.s«
<dz0ny_> pa toel včasih dobiš The 512MB and 1GB sizes are currently not available in the Amsterdam region due to RIPE IPv4 restrictions and limited availability of IP space.
<yang> dz0ny_: moj DO subnet je
<yang> inetnum:        188.226.192.0 - 188.226.255.255
<yang> netname:        DIGITALOCEAN-AMS-4
<dz0ny_> v gavnem vse google pa amz api je blokiran s teh ipjev
<dz0ny_> glavnem*
<yang> iz tega pool-a je
<yang> 188.226.224.1 ce jim za ta pool napise da je ruski, potem ne znajo gledati informacij pravilno v WHOIS
<yang> oz. tiste strani dawhois.com ne delujejo pravilno
<yang> za whois info gledas vedno RIPE-ovo bazo
<yang> ponekod za moje ipje pise, da so nemski recimo...
<dz0ny_> inetnum:        178.62.0.0 - 178.62.127.255
<dz0ny_> netname:        DIGITALOCEAN-LON-1
<dz0ny_> descr:          DigitalOcean London
<dz0ny_> tale je problmatičen
<dz0ny_> http://viewdns.info/iplocation/?ip=178.62.41.66
<Seniorita> IP Location Finder - ViewDNS.info
<yang> https://apps.db.ripe.net/search/query.html tule glej
<Seniorita> Database Query — Welcome to RIPE Network Coordination Centre
<dz0ny_> yang: tistega ne uporablja google pa AMZ
<dz0ny_> tko da je bz
<dz0ny_> je pa conflicting info
<dz0ny_> dostkrat
<yang> ja, samo strani izven RIPE-ove baze so irelevantne, ker oni to zgleda potem narobe interpretirajo
<yang> vcasih recimo je bil kdo drug kaksne 2 leti nazaj lastnik subneta
<yang> potem pa so ga alocirali drugemu ISPjui
<yang> in obstajajo se stari zapisi o tem
<yang> in potem to enni narobe dataminajo ven recimo
<dz0ny_> ja problem je ker se uporablja več baz
<yang> ja
<yang> tudi to
<dz0ny_> sam ne moremo odkrit katera je kriva
<dz0ny_> tko da smo dal socks proxy čez ves traffic za amz
<dz0ny_> pa google
<dz0ny_> k druzga ne moreš
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQocsMHlGlY#t=49m40s :)
<Seniorita> Rudi Bučar - V živo na Radio Live! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Koncert Rudija Bučarja v oddaji Radio Live! Radio Koper, Studio Hendrix, 16. april 2014 Tonski mojster: Drago Hrvatin Producentka: Ksenja Kos Tonski mojster ...«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2014/12/msg00194.html
<Seniorita> Re: Skipping fsck during boot with systemd?
<lynxlynxlynx> prov nočejo si olajšat stvari
<yang> Crazy Americans https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yTz3IasQeQ
<Seniorita> Menswear Dog, The Chic Shiba: Pet Pooch Models Designer Fashion - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chic Shiba: Pet Pooch Models Designer Fashion SUBSCRIBE: We upload a new incredible video every weekday. Subscribe to our YouTube channel so you don't miss o...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6262/msi-tablica-in-gps
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42549#Comment_42549
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: dezgra with no c-bills.
<yang> Parkirisce pred Konzorcijem https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1920169_696759470439756_4748676643289618299_n.jpg?oh=05df3a29700e5f21b274f6d13e7b6d42&oe=5513E765
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: RE: Neveljaven naslov v repozitoriju - neujemanje vsote razpršil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42550#Comment_42550
<lynxlynxlynx> razpršil :D
<lynxlynxlynx> !tr sl en razpršilo
<Seniorita> en razpršilo
<yang> spray
<lynxlynxlynx> naivno
<yang> Spray nozzle
<lynxlynxlynx> dvomim, da je na forumu debata o abstraktni matematiki
<CrazyLemon> !g pojmovnik hash
<Seniorita> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] - lugos [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<yang> aja nisem prebral prejsnjega konteksta, sem mislu da sprasujes, kako se rece "razprsilu" :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx če dvomiš predlagaj boljši prevod :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zgošček
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš meni predlagat
<CrazyLemon> tam imaš pojmovnik pa dodaj med predloge
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> razpršilo ima lih obratno konotacijo kot kar hash dela
<lynxlynxlynx> prevod napake je pa v vsakem primeru napačen
<lynxlynxlynx> hash sum je tu ena vsota, en hash, ne pa operacija na večih
<CrazyLemon> you are barking up the wrong tree :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-12-07
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km  S od ANHOVA @07/12/2014 09:00:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+13.63+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 5.km  S od ANHOVA @07/12/2014 09:00:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+13.61+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: MSi tablica in GPS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42551#Comment_42551
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 5.km  S od ANHOVA @07/12/2014 10:48:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+13.61+E
<CrazyLemon> anhovo can't cache a break
<idioterna> salonitke jim padajo s strehe
<zdobersek> o yea, cache it
<CrazyLemon> sup jhon
<zdobersek> nothing mhuc
<anny> oj mucki
<anny> vsi spiiijo
<CrazyLemon> mijau
<dz0ny_> napsy: http://talks.golang.org/2014/readability.slide#15
<Seniorita> When in Go, do as Gophers do
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> anny: kosilamo
<idioterna> no sej zdej morm pa v mesto, tko da
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> anny: popoldansko spanje po kosilu :)
<anny> kosilate? :)
<anny> potem vas pa ne smem motit
<yang> glihkar sem pojedel nekaj s "sojo"
<yang> hofer ima cuda teh sojinih zadev
<yang> pa ni drago
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kosilo ob 12ih? a to pomeni da bo večerja ob 16ih? :)
<yang> otroci ne smejo bit lacni
<yang> k se rastejo
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjYWwZYLYEs
<Seniorita> DJ Earworm Mashup - United State of Pop 2014 (Do What You Wanna Do) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Mashed by DJ Earworm Buy: http://legitmix.com/discovery/remixer/7084 https://soundcloud.com/djearworm http://Facebook.com/Earworm http://Twitter.com/djearwor...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/namizni-racunalniki/ostali-namizni-racunalniki/procesor-intel-core2/namizni-racunalnik-1296227996.html
<Seniorita> Namizni računalnik :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam rabljen računalnik sestavljen iz naslednjih komponent: Odličen dvojedrni procesor intel Core2Duo E8400 6M cache,«
<CrazyLemon> sedaj smo tudi na bolhi :D
<dz0ny_> sam 130$
<dz0ny_> €
<dz0ny_> d
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj bi rad ti za dual core? :D
<dz0ny_> 80€
<dz0ny_> je tole realno
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zakaj pol govoriš "sam" :D
<CrazyLemon> še 80€ ne vem če je realno
<CrazyLemon> ker je disk 160gb :)
<dz0ny_> I would pay extra for sexy ženski primorski naglas :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> ma ghorica, kak lol
<CrazyLemon> horica*
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaksen racunalnik je ?
<CrazyLemon> yang klikni..sej je foss!
<dz0ny_> sam rama ne vidm
<yang> rendering ne dela najbolje
<yang> povej model
<CrazyLemon> yang sej ti piše v titleu torej glej izpis seniorite
<yang> a je lenovo ?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> ANNI
<dz0ny_> od anni
<yang> enga lenovo iscem
<idioterna> http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/just_an_age_test.jpg
<dz0ny_> idioterna: both made from plastics :)?
<idioterna> a ti si tok mlad al
<dz0ny_> just trolling :>
<zdobersek> .yt liar liar
<jabuk> Cris Cab - Liar Liar (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-qYMl9T9wQ ♥182,188 ▶37,625,107
<CrazyLemon> tale dj earworm pa sploh ni Å¡voh :)
<zdobersek> EIN PARASIT
<CrazyLemon> ti parazit.. a si šel osebno po chromecast? sj veš da amazon dostavi na dom ane? :>
<zdobersek> naslednji teden pride
<zdobersek> me ce doma pocakat
<yang> !tr sl en gosenica
<Seniorita> en gosenica
<yang> !tr en sl caterpillar
<Seniorita> sl caterpillar
<yang> !tr sl caterpillar
<Seniorita> gosenica
<yang> !tr en gosenica
<Seniorita> caterpillar
<idioterna> caterpillar je gosenica
<idioterna> kaj bi pa ti rad?
<CrazyLemon> zihr želi bager
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> gosenice na vozilu so "tracks"
<dz0ny_> lol http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDE0LzEyLzA3LzA5L1NjcmVlblNob3QyLmJmNjJhLnBuZwpwCXRodW1iCTEyMDB4OTYwMD4/f2161c9d/c4a/Screen-Shot-2014-12-07-at-9.17.39-AM.png
<CrazyLemon> ta dva sta itak norca :)
<idioterna> kdo pa je to
<CrazyLemon> božiček
<idioterna> ne poznam
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> kokakola guy?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> ne pije koka kole
<CrazyLemon> prinaša pa
<CrazyLemon> če si priden
<idioterna> a nalezljive bolezni
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kako priden si oziroma nisi
<zdobersek> gets photographed naked
<zdobersek> what a crazyperson
<zdobersek> so cray-cray
<yang> evo zacelo se je .... pokalice
<idioterna> mam kr sreco da sm na kmetih doma
<Kiborg> Pozdravljeni
<idioterna> zdravo
<Kiborg> Imam Lenovo G50-70, na njem mi ne deluje bluetooth.
<Kiborg> Wi-fi mi deluje.
<CrazyLemon> pol očitno ne boš uporabljal bluetootha!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> Kiborg: mogoce moras zastartat bluetoothd
<yang> Kiborg: si preveril z "ps wuxa|grep bluet"
<yang> ce ga ne vidis tam ga probaj zastartat z "/etc/init.d/bluetooth start"
<yang> lahko pa da moras se posebej paket namestit za delovanje
<CrazyLemon> +sudo
<yang> jaz imam za bluetooth gnomove pakete npr "libgnome-bluetooth11"
<yang> ti pa probaj z "apt-cache search bluetooth" odkriti kateri so pravi
<yang> in jih instaliras z sudo ali pa kot root
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> pa recimo "dmesg |grep Blue" ti bo povedalo tudi ce se zastarta ob zagonu, potem ga vidis tudi z "ps wuxa"
<yang> oz pod gnome je paket "gnome-bluetooth"
<yang> pa se tej trije ti ne bodo skodili "indicator-bluetooth libbluetooth3 gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0"
<yang> to instaliraj in rebootaj
<yang> mislim, v primeru, ce uporabljas gnome ane
<CrazyLemon> ne pozabi Å¡e na pulseaudio-module-bluetooth !
<yang> Slovence v evropski uniji po voznji z avtomobilom prekasajo samo Ciprcani (Eurobarometer stats)
<idioterna> Kiborg: kako pa poskusas uporabit bluetooth?
<Kiborg> Samo prižgal bi ga rad za začetek
<dz0ny_> Kiborg: gumb fn pa simbol za bluetooth si že poizkusil?
<CrazyLemon> Kiborg odpri terminal pa vpiši  "rfkill list" brez navednic pa kopiraj kaj izpiše za bluetooth
<CrazyLemon> or not! :)
<netkat> morda ga je pa redfang napadu o.O
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo pretežno oblačno, predvsem v notranjosti bo občasno še rahlo deževalo. Na Primorskem bo pihala večinoma šibka burja.Jutri bo pretežno oblačno, padavine bodo zjutraj ponehale. Popoldne se bo predvsem na zahodu delno zjasnilo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Zjutraj bo od 2 do 6, v alpskih dolinah tudi malo pod 0, čez dan od 3 do 7, na Primorskem do 13 stopinj C.
<yang> .prognoza
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.7°C @07.12.2014 22:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:42, Kulminacija: 10:57:56, Sončni zahod: 15:23:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 50min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne spomnim se ali si ti spraseval, vendar wordpress od verzije 2.7 dalje se lahko avtomaticno posodablja, samo web permissione moras nastimati pravilno ...
<zdobersek> fyfi
<yang> v kasnejsih izdajah se pa kar sam od sebe posodobi cim je nova verzija zunaj
<yang> http://codex.wordpress.org/Updating_WordPress
<Seniorita> Updating WordPress « WordPress Codex
<zdobersek> .yt it's some kind of magic
<jabuk> Queen - A Kind of Magic (Official Video) (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_1QSUsbsM ♥10,950 ▶2,591,621
<Sky[x]> se kdo ziv_
<Sky[x]> ?
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-30
<slax0r> jutro
<netkat> jutro
<netkat> avto odmrzni se
<idioterna> get a bike
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/nedelo/v-tandemu-vse-do-portugalske.html
<Pepelka> V tandemu vse do Portugalske
<Pepelka> »S skoraj 3000 kilometri sta mlada Ajdovca opravila v 20 dneh, in to na kolesu z odpada.«
<napsy> opazam da zanimanje za *bsd kr narasca
<Sky[x]> a res?
<Sky[x]> jst sem pa mislu da pada
<Sky[x]> od kj ti te informacije?
<napsy> v zadnem tednu sm ze naletu na dva clanka
<napsy> ki favorizirate bsd napram linux/os x
<napsy> favorizirata*
<CrazyLemon> dva na macu? :)
<napsy> mm ne
<napsy> kokr sm gledu freebsd ni tolk svoh
<napsy> zfs ga cist zmaga menda
<napsy> on tracer pa tut zna bit dost koristen
<lynxlynxlynx> cherrypicking bias ;)
<slax0r> freebsd je itak zakon ja :)
<Sky[x]> ports :>
<Sky[x]> a ports se obstaja za freebsd?
<CrazyLemon> fckin freenode
<CrazyLemon> [10:42:30] <CrazyLemon>: http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=16472
<CrazyLemon> [10:42:39] <CrazyLemon>: če se želi kdo igrat s chromecastom
<Pepelka> P: Chromecast - NOV - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Pepelka> »Prodam prvo verzijo chromecasta, je nov zapakiran, nikoli odprt, refubished z UK polnilcem.«
<slax0r> wait, prva verzija? kolk jih pa je?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zdaj je 2.0
<CrazyLemon> batman was here!
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a je sploh kaka razlika?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r glede hw ne vem če..
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je wireless improved..če je
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> sem itak preklopil na plex
<CrazyLemon> sej chromecast ni zamenjava za plex :) lahk pa uporabiš dumb tv+chromecast+plex i guess :)
<slax0r> saj vem da ni zamenjava
<slax0r> samo sem zamenjal chromecast z plex ^^
<zdobbie> android wut
<zdobbie> 12:05 mam uro
<zdobbie> not anymore
<zdobbie> but why
<speed-> hello
<napsy> ohla
<speed-> kak smo
<napsy> ma ajde, gre
<speed-> na pune prepricljiv odgovor :)
<zdobersek> zivljenje je v pizdi
<zdobersek> ventamo v buhrizu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<speed-> kaj pa je tebe tak prizadelo :)
<napsy> gvissnu lubejzen
<CrazyLemon> android ga je prizadel..ker je zamenjal uro
<zdobersek> NENA SE HECAJTESTE
<zdobbie> ping
<CrazyLemon> jabuk is missing
<pitastrudl> rip
<idioterna> missing, halo
<idioterna> nobody said it was dead
<zdobersek> presumed dead?
<pitastrudl> topkek
<zdobersek> well I never
<zdobersek> fasu sem Linux reklamo na YouTubu
<zdobersek> in to na Macu
<zdobersek> v incognito modeu
 * CrazyLemon bl redko vidi reklame na jutubih
<zdobersek> a ze majo tist placilni sistem?
<zdobersek> youtube red?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<CrazyLemon> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/11/news/uci-disc-brakes-okay-but-still-only-a-trial_390020
<Pepelka> UCI: Disc brakes okay, but still only a trial - VeloNews.com
<Pepelka> »The UCI will allow Continental, Pro Continental, and women's teams to ride disc brake road bikes as a trial program in 2016.«
<zdobersek> k
<zdobbie> ...
<CrazyLemon> - - -
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: care2join?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a 3some?
<zdobbie> halp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie halp? harf?
<zdobbie> ja pa joinej insurgency
<zdobbie> ffs
<idioterna> zdobbie: CrazyLemon
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> we're in
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-01
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> bejzbejz
<slax0r> ohai LorD_DDooM ^^
<krt57> https://player.vimeo.com/video/136082461
<Pepelka> High speed down the Sarajevo Olympic Bobsleigh Track from Titanium Productions on Vimeo
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup slax0r
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: kaj pa nerf bat? ^^
<slax0r> si vidu patch notes? :D
<speed-> kaj to spilata
<LorD_DDooM> Videl ja, na splošno se ni kej preveč spremenilo, malo so quirke okol pometal
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: no ja... SHS/DHS buff na IS, DHS nerf na C, L max range nerf na C, cXL nerf, vsi mobility quirki removani na C, LRM/SRM spread, SRM/SSRM speed, so kar significant spremembe
<slax0r> speed-: MWO
<speed-> code talk
<speed-> :p
<speed-> skoraj se cuje ko neke politicne opcije haha
<LorD_DDooM> Edini omembe vredni spremembi sta cd na cGauss in maxR na cL
<slax0r> ja, kar je totalen bullshit
<LorD_DDooM> Ostalo je negligible
<slax0r> clani nimajo zdaj vec nobenega lasera ki bi bil sposoben dosec 600m
<slax0r> razen seveda light saber erll
<slax0r> yay
<LorD_DDooM> bogi klani
<LorD_DDooM> buc buc
<speed-> jaz sem pa vceraj po treh letih logiral v eveonline moja stara ljubav :)
<speed-> samo sem bil razocaran, tak kak ce bi bila prava haha
<LorD_DDooM> cERML je še zmer 1t 1crit 405m najboljši weapon v igri
<slax0r> medtem ko IS ma pa poquirkane LL, ERLL, ki rabijo 0.0001s da iztisnejo cel dmg potential....
<slax0r> fucking internet...
<slax0r> kr zasteku za minuto...
<LorD_DDooM> uni trije mechi ko imajo +20% quirke ja...
<slax0r> is it really?
<slax0r> ja, proti onim trem ki dejansko lahko normalno furajo erml, sploh zdaj po dhs nerf...
<slax0r> BS patch je tole...
<LorD_DDooM> speed-: in kaj je kej novega? Jaz skillam te nove tactical destroyerje in marauderje, samo nisem pa kej renso igral že kar nekaj časa
<LorD_DDooM> resno*
<speed-> eh nevem
<speed-> izgled je gnil
<speed-> vse se nekaj sveti
<speed-> zapravili so enega najboljsih spilov ce mene vprasas
<LorD_DDooM> Full velik DHS nerf.... efektivno vsak cmech izgubi en heatsink heatpoola, ampak pridobi en heatsink coolrate-a... jaki nerf ej
<LorD_DDooM> A niso neke sovereign spremembe pa 0.0 space updati bili?
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz itaq v wine furam, tako da imam vse te blingbling stvari izklopljen
<speed-> ej nevem pravim ne spremljam
<speed-> saj tak nimam accjov
<speed-> pa mi jih ccp noce dat nazaj kurci eni :p
<speed-> ves da nebom spilal z nule pa se lahko na glavo postavijo
<slax0r> capacity iz 1.4 na 1.1
<slax0r> effectively equal kot IS SHS
<slax0r> ja, je kar nerf
<slax0r> poleg tega ko so se vsi c weaponi ponerfani na stupid heat gen
<slax0r> pa ne pozabit se stupid duration
<slax0r> v enakem casu ko z HBR koncas z streljanjem 4x ERLL je STK ze 2x spravil iz sebe 6x LL alpha
<slax0r> ki je sefeda poquirkan na 5000m range
<slax0r> fuck yeah, balance
<slax0r> ampak hvala bogu da mamo marauderja
<slax0r> all is forgiven
<speed-> LorD_DDooM kaki nick si mel v eve?
<slax0r> seveda*
<LorD_DDooM> Torej TBR z 20 cDHS je prej imel 64 heatpoola, zdaj pa 61... to niti za en cERSL nerf  ni... slax0r
<LorD_DDooM> speed-: FerroTiC
<speed-> si bil kaj na slovenia chatu kdaj?
<LorD_DDooM> ja, samo nikoli nisem igral redno, Å¡e manj pa resno
<speed-> ja saj vidim
<zdobersek> https://media.giphy.com/media/xsuaC24k0L5EQ/giphy.gif
<speed-> noben killboard te ne pozna :P
<LorD_DDooM> I'm a ninja
<speed-> nisi ubijal nisi umrl
<speed-> cisti nevtralec hehe
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: ne vem če ti to prav bereš. Intenal (engine) heatsinki bodo še zmer imel 2.0 heat capacity, torej vsak IS/clan mech 10 DHS in-engine bo imel 50 heatpoola. Razlika je šele v naknadnih heatsinkih (1.1 namesto 1.4).
<LorD_DDooM> Torej stock SHC z cXL270 bo imel isti heatpool kot prej, vendar dobi free 10% coolrate boost. Jaki nerf klanov, resno...
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> finalmente!
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: berem cist dobro, ampak zdaj bodo cDHS === IS SHS(tisti ki niso v engine)
<slax0r> potem pa to kombiniraj se z range nerf, duration, negative duration quirks, engine ST loss nerf, itd itd
<LorD_DDooM> Samo IS/C DHS v enginu bo Å¡e zmer imel 2.0 heatpool, IS SHS pa 1.1. Torej mechi z 20 heatsinki : IS SHS 20x = 53, IS DHS 20x =64, CDHS 20x =61.
<LorD_DDooM> Pač, efektivna razlika je za 1 cSRSL, in to za mecha s 20 DHS. Zdaj se lahko na glavo postaviš, ampak jaz ne vidim nekega mega nerfa klanov, sploh če računaš, da poleg tega odbiš free 10% coolrate boost na vse klan meche.
<LorD_DDooM> cERSL*
<slax0r> jaz pa tega boosta ne vidim, ker ga dobita obe strani
<slax0r> sploh pa, heat capacity je idiotic...
<slax0r> in kaj naj zdaj uporabim za 600m fighte?
<slax0r> ERML ne morem, ker se bo tam koncal, torej nima vec nic damage
<slax0r> gauss bo rabil celo vecnost da se reloada
<slax0r> ppc? lawl...
<LorD_DDooM> IS odbi coolrate samo na IS SHS... kdo bo to uporabljal, daj zračunaj da rabiš 40+ SHS v mechu da izenačiš heatcap z DHS, medtem ko coolrate nikoli ne moreš preseči
<LorD_DDooM> dobi*
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: cLPL, range:600, max 1200.
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: katera lahko uporabis samo 2 na enkrat, drugace, ghost heat, na weaponu ki je ze drugace hot af
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa lahko IS uporablja? LL je 450/700, LPL je 365/730
<slax0r> quirkane meche...
<LorD_DDooM> ja, ker +5% na cooldown mi res pripomore na učinkovitosti
<slax0r> erll ki dejansko nima cele vecnosti za duration?
<slax0r> assault meche ki so dejansko nekaj vredni?
<LorD_DDooM> Daj no, IS ERLL je 1.25s duration, cERLL pa 1.5.
<slax0r> seveda klani imajo dwf, ki rabi celih 30min da pride do enega choke pointa v idiotic map designu
<LorD_DDooM> Zamenjam Atlasa/King craba za DWF kadarkoli
<slax0r> dwf je ok...za pug match
<slax0r> v cw nima sploh kaj iskat...
<slax0r> razen na defense
<LorD_DDooM> Enako lahko rečem za Awesome, Victor, Highlander, itd
<slax0r> highlander ena varianta, zelo dobro poquirkana, stk, dobro poquirkan, banshee, battlemaster
<slax0r> vsi lazji od dwf...
<slax0r> hitrejsi
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj lahko greva za vsako šasijo posebaj se kregat katere so njihove slabosti in prednosti, ampak če potegnemo črto, klani niso tako bogi kot jih hočeš predstavit
<LorD_DDooM> Ampak nanobenega ne moreš dat 5x UAC5 ali 4xUAC10, ali direstar 11xcERPPC...
<slax0r> ja, ker 11x ppc je tako dober build :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ni, je pa 110-165 damage potential
<slax0r> ja, sam ti ne koristi kaj dosti ce si po prvem susu toast
<slax0r> bog nedaj da zgresis...
<slax0r> meni so prav smesne ze njihove odlocitve okrog "balance-a", sploh njihove izjave ki izpodbijajo njihova dejanja
<LorD_DDooM> DWF pač nima fleksibilnosti in mobilnosti, je pa mech z največjim alpha/dps potencialom v igri...
<slax0r> dejansko sem na tocki kjer resno razmisljam ali naj danes ko pridem domov cel spil zbrisem
<slax0r> in upam da cimprej vse skup gre rakom zvizgat
<LorD_DDooM> saj to..
<slax0r> ali naj se se naprej pretvarjam da je vse v najlepsem redu
<speed-> lol
<speed-> slax0r ne bit emo :D
<slax0r> saj se ne bom rezal :P
<slax0r> itak ze ne spilam kaj dosti, mogoce 2x na teden, pa se to z muko :)
<LorD_DDooM> Sprijaznit se je treba, MWO nikoli ne bo igra katero si BT zasluži..
<LorD_DDooM> Če bo pa folk še naprej tisočake notri metal, tako kot sedaj...
<slax0r> 500$ mech pack anyone? :D
<LorD_DDooM> 10.12 pride na Steam, jaz imam svoj review pripravljen, kakšna bo ocena pa verjetno veš :)
<slax0r> -5? :P
<slax0r> speed-: ti bi to moral vedet, kje u pm se da pogledat v /proc/pidnumber/ kaj dejansko laufa pod tem pidom?
<LorD_DDooM> Bi šel stavit, da bo MWO ena najslabše ocenjenih igre na Steamu
<slax0r> ja ce bodo vsi BT "fan boyi" sli ocenjevat, potem kar verjetno da res
<slax0r> v klanu mamo enih par takih, ki so res die hard BT fani, MWOja se pa sploh dotaknit nocejo
<LorD_DDooM> Saj tudi ko bo folk it WoT, LoL, DOTA2 uletel, bo po 2 urah samo zbrisal Å¡pil
<speed-> slax0r ps aux ?
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> speed-: nocem ps outputa parsat :D
<slax0r> drugace pa /proc/pid/cmdline vsebuje command
<speed-> hja cakaj to bi mogel pogeledat
<speed-> jaz sem drugace bolj  na bsd
<speed-> upam da najdem nek linux okoli :D
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> izdajalec :P
<speed-> ja pa kaj je zaj problem ?
<speed-> saj mas notri vs efajle
<slax0r> speed-: ni vec problema, sem ze nasel :)
<speed-> prej kak jaz linux haha
<slax0r> bos si moral "linux finder" napisat ;)
<speed-> eh malo si moram red naredit
<slax0r> pfff, order is for the weak :D
<speed-> sicer dejansko koliko sem zaj gledal uporablam samo linux za mariadb
<speed-> ostalo pa je vse bsd :9
<zdobbie> a poj ste zdej fertik
<zdobbie> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/peoples-racist-facebook-comments-ending-234400980.html
<Pepelka> People's racist Facebook comments are ending up on billboards near their homes - Yahoo Finance
<Pepelka> »Racist commenters beware: Your words might show up in your own backyard. A new campaign in Brazil...«
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS4aPfzU_gw
<Pepelka> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj - YouTube
<Pepelka> »muajajajaja«
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/ddFGn
<Pepelka> For those who don't know who Linda is. - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..ne rabiš polnit telefona 16h
<CrazyLemon> ga lahko kr takoj uporabljaš
<pitastrudl> a kr
<CrazyLemon> .gif just do it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ACcXRXwUqJ6Ok/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> bom prvo probu mal optimizirat battery usage
<pitastrudl> al pa ne
<pitastrudl> fuck it
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a maš nov telefon?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon, ne, novo baterijo
<pitastrudl> oz sm jo kupu let nazaj sam nikol uporabu
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl makes sense
<CrazyLemon> (not really)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYmcm5bKvxk
<Pepelka> GoPro Line of the Winter: Léo Taillefer - France 3.15.15 - Snow - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tale pa ma jajca!
<Pepelka> »Rider: Léo Taillefer Location: Val d' Isere, France Entry: #327 GoPro, Transworld Snowboarding, and Newschoolers.com have teamed up to bring you a video cont...«
<pitastrudl> lol
<napsy_> cer
<pitastrudl> čer
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie
<idioterna> avanti popolo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna you'll be singing that during our first attack
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<metalcamp> kako najlažje v terminalu naredim iso file s cdja? dd?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<netkat> old sam http://www.noah.org/wiki/Dd₋DestroyerofDisks
<krt57> https://media.giphy.com/media/d2Z40vzWHiTTJcaY/giphy.gif
<metalcamp> netkat: povezava ne dela
<netkat> zdej menda bo http://www.noah.org/wiki/Dd_-_Destroyer_of_Disks
<Pepelka> Dd - Destroyer of Disks - Noah.org
<netkat> tex2unicode
<netkat> konflikt:D
<netkat> metalcamp dela?
<metalcamp> dela
<metalcamp> tnx
<netkat> np
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-02
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 4.km  S od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @02/12/2015 01:29:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.22+E
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> greets
<napsy> jutro
<krt57> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> V predreferendumskem obdobju odločanja o zakonu o zakonski zvezi in družinskih razmerjih so nekaterim popustile vse zavore. Najboljša ilustracija takšne ocene je poslanec SDS Marijan Pojbič, ki je v ponedeljek zapisal in to delil s svojimi sledilci: »Poskus uničenja osnovne celice družbe to je družina, je neprestana želja komunistov, ker za njih ne opstaja nobena vrednota razen pokoli.«
<idioterna> kaj je pokoli?
<idioterna> mogoce misl https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocky
<Pepelka> Pocky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> classic autocorrect
<idioterna> ja to se mi zdi vrednota k bi jo kot komunist bil prpravlen zagovarjat
<idioterna> sploh chocolate pocky
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/Pocky.ogg
<idioterna> such japan, very pronounciation
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/gostilniska-govorica-se-prosto-sprehaja-po-spletu.html drgac, 4 odstavki so dost tud za ne-pianiste
<Pepelka> Gostilniška govorica se prosto sprehaja po spletu
<Pepelka> »Je bil tvit Marijana Pojbiča primer zgrešene komunikacije ali natančno dodelana strategija?«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<CrazyLemon> meh..whats with jabuk lately
<slax0r> pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cyclist.co.uk/in-depth/682/how-steep-is-too-steep
<Pepelka> How steep is too steep? | Cyclist
<Pepelka> »We've all struggled up slopes of 20%, 25%, even 30%. But just how steep would a road have to be before it was unclimbable by bike?«
<napsy_> jej
<napsy_> postal sem lead dev
<slax0r> gratz
<upd> clap clap
<idioterna> napsy_: upam da to ne pomen da vam je kdo pobegnu :)
<napsy_> noup
<slax0r> si koga povozil ali kako drugace spravil iz oblicja zemlje?
<napsy_> tega nikol ne boste zvedl :)
<slax0r> your secret is safe with us
<dz0ny_> last normal dev je bil, zdej so vsi lead :>
<slax0r> tudi to je dosezek ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12311195_1022777841078307_6511346531952648796_n.jpg?oh=ec2369153126108859610243daa4c46f&oe=56DB4BC2
<CrazyLemon> tale pa je badass
<CrazyLemon> so hawt
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.2°C @02.12.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% zahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:00, Kulminacija: 10:55:49, Sončni zahod: 15:24:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 57min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj sem pricakoval kako prsato punco...
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> slax0r weirdo
<CrazyLemon> and a perv
<dz0ny_> hot indeed
<CrazyLemon> in ja..zdaj je lepo vreme
<CrazyLemon> prej je bilo foggy
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: you want snow and ice?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hell no :)
<CrazyLemon> hočem tako vreme čez celo zimo
<CrazyLemon> tko da bom lahko Å¡el na kolo :)
<idioterna> pomlad je ja
<napsy_> joy
<jabuk>  http://tclhost.com/QfxRVUI.gif
<napsy_> js pa cakam sneg
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/KLVw2W7.gifv
<dz0ny_> whole thing is better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2cY71_M2KM
<Pepelka> JEEP VS POOL !!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is how we tear down a pool in Southern Ontario !!!! SHARE if you think this is the best way to do it. https://www.facebook.com/pages/519-CREW/1868853980...«
<zdobersek> WHEN EVERYONE IS LEAD DEV NO ONE IS LEAD DEV
<zdobersek> HERE EVERYONE IS LEAD DEV, BUT SOME LEAD DEVS ARE MORE LEAD THAN OTHERS
<slax0r> y u yell brah?
<zdobersek> SOME DEVS ARE MORE LEAD THAN OTHERS
<zdobersek> MAYBE MAYBE NOT
<yang> dz0ny_: smart americans
<Guest61072> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/02/spacex-reusable-rocket-ground-landing/
<Pepelka> SpaceX is eyeing Cape Canaveral for its rocket's ground landing
<Pepelka> »The commercial space company is reportedly thinking of foregoing landing its rocket on a barge for now.«
<CrazyLemon> pa engadget ma novo stran
<upd> l
<upd> ping
<jabuk> upd: pong
<dz0ny_> me works
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/kgSleqI7SguTS/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> what is
<Sky[x]> vau
<zdobersek> das net has gesplitt, wie ein atom
<zdobersek> ooo
<zdobersek> OOO
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/php/php-src/releases/tag/php-7.0.0 rejoice php freaks!
<Pepelka> Release php-7.0.0 · php/php-src · GitHub
<Pepelka> »php-src - The PHP Interpreter«
<Sky[x]> samo tag je
<Sky[x]> lahko skoampajlas na roke :)
<Sky[x]> bom se mal pocal :P
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/mikespook/goemphp
<Pepelka> mikespook/goemphp · GitHub
<Pepelka> »goemphp - This package is built for Embedding PHP into Golang.«
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> wat een power
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv6BcAbsQv8
<Pepelka> MLG 420 BERNIE SANDERS WASTES HILLARY CLINTON - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rekt«
<zdobbie> STOP IT BERN
<zdobbie> IT BERNS
<CrazyLemon> https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/mozilla.governance/kAyVlhfEcXg
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<CrazyLemon> basically mozilla is saying 'we dont want thunderbird anymore'
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K33HzpkyXZg
<Pepelka> TSA Glory Days - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM LATEST from Above Average Playlist: http://bit.ly/1BVdMFs Cast & Credits CAST: Henry: Don Fanelli Ed...«
<zdobbie> all I'm sayin' is, I'm ready
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie for santa?
<zdobersek> no, I don't celebrate capitalism
<CrazyLemon> of course you do.. a si ze dobu 6p?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> mogoc za bozicka
<zdobersek> mislim, ce slucajno pride na isti dan
<CrazyLemon> you capitalist pig
<zdobersek> naaah that ain't me
<dz0ny_> god help me http://i.imgur.com/HPN0qxV.png
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> lepa :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: kako to github sploh steje?
<dz0ny_> no idea
<dz0ny_> pac commit lines
<Sky[x]> men je tko v like pol leta stel 3 commite
<dz0ny_> lol
<Sky[x]> tko da mi res ni jasn
<dz0ny_> ne to je sluzben projekt
<dz0ny_> 60% testi
<Sky[x]> sej jst mam tud enga sluzbenga pa mi je ful cudn
<Sky[x]> fucking 1 commit mi steje pa se tega sem direkt prek github web naredil k sem readme popravil :>
<dz0ny_> mogoce steje sam master branch
<Sky[x]> sem ze vse zmergal v master pa isto
<Sky[x]> sam pomoje je fora v userju
<Sky[x]> k github mam na gmail od zacetka pol sem pa to na sluzben mail se obesil
<Sky[x]> kot email userja mam nastavlen sluzben mail in to ni isti mail kot na github
<Sky[x]> jp to bo to pomoje problem
<Sky[x]> druzga res nv kaj bi se blo
<Sky[x]> da vidim takoj ce je to res :>
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-03
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km JZ od ZREČ @03/12/2015 02:53:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.34+N,+15.36+E
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> all rise for lead dev
<napsy> all hail
<napsy> 'the' si pozabu, ce te smem popravit
<zdobersek> o lead dev, bless be upon us who follow _the_ lead dev
<napsy> taku taku
<napsy> crap, thunderbird bodo nehal podpirat
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> a grozila
<napsy> mhm
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> no, mutt je se supported, tko da jsm kr happy
<idioterna> pa kmail mi tut dela
<napsy> pr men je kmail vcahih fuul dolg odpiral kak mail
<napsy> pa sm skenslal
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> alpine <3
<napsy> alpine podpira vec inboxov?
<slax0r> !g alpine multiple accounts
<Pepelka> Configure Alpine w/ multiple email accounts - Pine - ObjectMix.com http://objectmix.com/pine/747895-configure-alpine-w-multiple-email-accounts.html
<zdobbie> lead dev on KDE
<zdobbie> that's a first
<krt57> http://i.imgur.com/kZHdPOL.jpg?1   v torek rekreacija
<CrazyLemon> zakaj smo dobili mail ki je bil poslan 23. junija na lugos mailing list? :)
<idioterna> krt57: zdele se splaca na hrib
<idioterna> je sonck gor
<idioterna> no, oblacn je, ampak posije sonce vmes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13960/velika_britanija_ste_kolesar_sklenite_cenejse_zavarovanje.html
<Pepelka> Velika Britanija: Ste kolesar? Sklenite cenejše zavarovanje | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Pri Carinsurance4cyclists so se odločili za zanimivo potezo. Kolesarjem ponujajo ugodnejše zavarovanje. Zakaj? Kolesarji so boljši vozniki.«
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<krt57> idioterna: tukaj v dilini smo Å¡e vedno v megli, bo pa posijalo sonce, popoldne verjetno.
<idioterna> ja jsm bil zdele gor
<idioterna> navrh
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit! you are on top of everything!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km  Z od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @03/12/2015 10:45:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.63+N,+13.74+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 11.km SZ od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @03/12/2015 10:45:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.67+N,+13.73+E
<speed-> megla taka da se ptici pes hodijo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/02/android-emoji/
<Pepelka> Android's new emoji arrive next week on Nexus devices
<Pepelka> »The taco and unicorn emoji are coming to Android too«
<CrazyLemon> finally..smth important
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> vidis kam se svet razvija
<speed-> mi smo nekoc startali z :) pa :(
<speed-> pa je bilo dovol
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem kako ste se sploh lahko pogovarjali brez emojijev
<speed-> ja
<speed-> tezko se je bilo izrazit
<speed-> ajde pubeci danes bom nucal testerje ce ma kdo prevec casa :)
<yang> Hehe, Netscape http://www.sigen-ca.si/spletna/kopija-nn-4.7.php
<Pepelka> Priprava kopije potrdila z Netscape Navigatorjem
<slax0r> to so bili casi ja...
<slax0r> hudi casi
<dz0ny_> https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/getting-ready-for-php-7/
<Pepelka> Getting Ready for PHP 7 | DigitalOcean
<Pepelka> »2015 has been an important year for PHP. Eleven years after its 5.0 release, a new major version is finally coming our way! PHP 7 is scheduled for release before the end of the year, bringing many new language features and an impressive performance boost. But how will this impact your current PHP codebase? What really changed? How safe is it to update? This post will answer these questions and give you a taste of what’s to come with PHP 7.«
<napsy> php7
<napsy> did they fix it yet?
<dz0ny_> nope :)
<CrazyLemon> will they ever fix it?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CYVGN98ZLA
<Pepelka> Absolutely Anything - Official Trailer - In Cinemas August 14 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »▶ In cinemas 14th August 2015 ▶ Starring: Robin Williams, Simon Pegg, Kate Beckinsale, the hilarious Rob Riggle and our favourite Monty Python crew! ▶ Direct...«
<Sky[x]> napsy: a mate ponavad kak dress code slucajno? :)
<napsy> ka vem, prejsnic je blo cist casual
<dz0ny_> a to mate kak kinky party?
<dz0ny_> everyone invited?
<slax0r> leather outfit party?
<napsy> kinky indeed
<napsy> zemanta+visionect+kendu
<CrazyLemon> pants mandatory?
<napsy> nikjer ne pise da jih moras met
<CrazyLemon> nice
<Sky[x]> z napsy se ga letos napijeva :D
<napsy> ma to je to lej :)
<CrazyLemon> all words and no action
<Sky[x]> :D
<napsy> lansk let je blo kr najs, prakticno neomejeno pijace
<Sky[x]> napsy: ista lokacija kot letos?
<napsy> nop lansk let je blo pr pivnici union
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> a je jutri miklavž?
<zdobersek> s sobote na nedeljo
<zdobersek> wat een pagan
<CrazyLemon> lol? a je v soboto al v nedeljo
<yang> miklavz je vedno 5. decembra
<zdobersek> miklavz ni nikol 5. decembra
<CrazyLemon> a ni vedno 4.?
<yang> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolaj_iz_Mire
<Pepelka> Nikolaj iz Mire - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> Datum: Goduje 6. decembra in na ta dan zjutraj ali pa že 5 decembra zvečer po ustaljenem običaju obdaruje otroke.
<CrazyLemon> torej 6.
<CrazyLemon> nedelja
<zdobersek> 5. decembra pridejo krampusi
<yang> Datum: Goduje 6. decembra in na ta dan zjutraj ali pa že 5 decembra zvečer po ustaljenem običaju obdaruje otroke.
<zdobersek> 6. dobite pa sibe
<yang> no pac na 5. december zvecer so darila takrat se praznuje
<zdobersek> kapitalist
<zdobersek> k da bi bozic praznoval 24.
<yang> ja sej ga
<yang> 24. so darila
<yang> pa se dedek mraz jih prnese 31.
<upd> 24 so darila ?
<yang> ja
<upd> a res odpira se jih 25
<upd> na božični dan
<yang> ja odvisno, pr nas kar po vecerji
<upd> prinese jih pa ponoči čez dimnik
<yang> kdo bo cakal nanjga do jutra...
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjB_f9E1l74
<Pepelka> Qi 4x13 - X-mas of the Royal Family - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Part from Qi season 4, episode 13 (Christmas Special), about the X-mas programme of the Royal Family. Disclaimer: I do not own the material, Qi is the proper...«
<yang> upd: kako jih pa prinese ce nimas dimnika ?
<yang> a spleza cez balkon ?
<yang> al pa ce nim as balkona
<yang> pol zgleda vlomi noter
<upd> ne ima ključ k odklene vsa vrata
<upd> uglavnem 25 se odpira darila, ker takrat se je rodil j.k
<upd> medtem ko je miklavž iz 5. na 6. obdaroval otroke
<upd> tukaj je pa vsen, če poješ sladkarije zvečer al pa zjutraj
<yang> ok ma sprav
<yang> imas prav
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wR9rIc7jQw
<Pepelka> Ernie Kovacs - Monty Python's "Life of Brian" / Nativity Scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »[From "Kovacs Corner" on YouTube.com] - Although it has been rightfully suggested that Ernie Kovacs influenced many comics and comedy teams, I think it is do...«
<upd> yang, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIiQyslwfRg evo
<Pepelka> How Does Santa Claus Get In Our House If We Don't Have A Chimney Or Fireplace ? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.SantaAnswers.com How Does Santa Claus get in our house if we don't have a chimney or fireplace ? Even though Santa Claus has been busy up at the N...«
<upd> now clean up your room!
<yang> ho ho ho
<CrazyLemon> someone said ho's?
<slax0r> ho's hoes
<Sky[x]> miklavz je 6.
<Sky[x]> zjutrej :>
<zdobbie> http://gomerblog.com/2015/12/bernie-sanders/?utm_source=FB&utm_campaign=DIRECT
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders’ Hernia Likely Caused by Strain of Attempting to Lift Up Middle Class | GomerBlog
<Pepelka> »%title%«
<yang> hehe
<anny_> dan
<speed-> dan
<anny_> \o/
<yang> lp
<anny_> nic dogaja
<anny_> lp
<Sky[x]> a je kdo kej t2 pakete studirov nazadne? optika+ tv ?
<zdobbie> http://gomerblog.com/2015/12/bernie-sanders/?utm_source=FB&utm_campaign=DIRECT
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders’ Hernia Likely Caused by Strain of Attempting to Lift Up Middle Class | GomerBlog
<Pepelka> »%title%«
<zdobbie> oops but not really
<zdobbie> v glavnem
<zdobbie> !ready
<zdobbie> .ready
<zdobbie> whatevz
<CrazyLemon> ready for some ho's?
<zdobbie> no no no
<CrazyLemon> you antiho or smth
<zdobbie> only in Sinjar
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/diafygi/letsencrypt-nosudo
<Pepelka> diafygi/letsencrypt-nosudo · GitHub
<Pepelka> »letsencrypt-nosudo - Free HTTPS certificates without having to trust the letsencrypt cli with sudo/root«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..sm igral heights coop in je bilo shitload insurgents
<CrazyLemon> and i mean shitload!
<msev-> emm, a se da dostopat do domačega wifija prek androidnga fona na daljavo, tako da bi lahko aplikacija za hišno avtomacijo predstavljala svoje podatke s senzorjev
<msev-> edn mi je tkole odgovoru:" I access to Souliss from internet with my public IP and port 230."...sam si ne predstavlam dobr, a on lahko dobi podatke notr v to androidno aplikacijo "SoulissApp", ampak kako se poveže potem na svoj wifi
<CrazyLemon> msev- am.. what now? kako boš dostopal do wifija če nisi zravn?
<CrazyLemon> lahk dostopaš do svojega omrežja..sam ne vem kako boš do wifija
<dz0ny_> msev-: vpn
<matjaz> msev-: verjetno itak direktno dostopa prek porta 230
<CrazyLemon> msev- verjetno se poveže prek appa na tvoj openhab server in ta postreže s podatki aplikaciji
<Sky[x]> sap?
<matjaz> "Did you get emotional when you put the wardrobe on?" "No, I got paid." :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0qrxL8oGbE
<Pepelka> Harrison Ford Demos His Star Wars Injury Using a Han Solo Doll - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Harrison Ford tries explaining how he dislocated his ankle on the Star Wars: The Force Awakens set using an action figure and ends up releasing a little frus...«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm..totalen car :)
<matjaz> updam, da bo film dosegel hype
<matjaz> upam*
<matjaz> am, glihkar updateal Steam
<matjaz> Å¡e komu crasha?
<CrazyLemon> nope..je pa res da nism updejtal ker ni bilo updejta
<CrazyLemon> nope..steam pravi da ni updejtov
<matjaz> zdaj mi ga je dvakrat crashnilo, ko pa hočem prečekirat zakaj, ga pa noče
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej imaš dump v /tmp7
<CrazyLemon> tmp/*
<msev-> ql :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: nope, nič
<msev-> lol kašn typo je ta rus napisov:"No flaps ATM, we'll gay back to it when at least something for airplains work "
<krt57> http://news.softpedia.com/news/denmark-s-second-largest-city-aarhus-is-dropping-microsoft-s-products-for-open-source-496752.shtml
<Pepelka> Denmark’s Second Largest City, Aarhus, Dropping Microsoft's Products for Open Source
<Pepelka> »The transition towards open source will take some time«
<idioterna> tam sm bil pa s kolesom enkrat
<CrazyLemon> iz .si si Å¡el v .dk?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> s suni sva sla skupi
<idioterna> sej razn avstrije je bla vecina cist flat
<CrazyLemon> koliko km je to? sam čez nemčijo it je kr neki km
<idioterna> pac uni gricki po nemciji so mal gor pa dol no ampak ni neki ful
<idioterna> eh, vse skp sva 4000 nardila
<idioterna> v 2 mescih pa pol
<CrazyLemon> gor pa dol ali samo gor?
<idioterna> v obe smeri
<CrazyLemon> 2k km do aarhusa? to pa ni daleč pol
<idioterna> aja ne sej ni blo tko
<idioterna> drugac po cesti je do berlina okol 1000
<idioterna> tko da pomoje je aarhus ksne 1500 al pa kej podobnga
<idioterna> mislm nisva sla v aarhus
<idioterna> hotla sva jit do stockholma
<idioterna> ampak se je vreme skisu
<CrazyLemon> hm..mi smo sli sam do munichna pa je bilo kr neki km
<CrazyLemon> 1500 do danske meje
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-04
<napsy> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 29.km JV od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @04/12/2015 07:36:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+16.6+E
<zdobersek> PA DO BOVCA
<speed-> slax0r si resno probal?
<speed-> jaz sem 100%, da ce dam to gor
<speed-> pol stvari crkne :D
<slax0r> speed-: eh ^^
<slax0r> mogoce bom danes na virtualko dal
<slax0r> da malo sprobam
<speed-> ja jaz bom tudi tak naredo
<speed-> pa potem rocno preselim vse skup :)
<Sky[x]> o cem vidva to? :)
<slax0r> Sky[x]: php7
<speed-> ^^
<Sky[x]> aha si sam skompajlal?
<speed-> noben se ni probal
<idioterna> a bo php ratu normaln jezik al kaj
<slax0r> mislim da na puphpet ze mas php7
<slax0r> idioterna: a se hecas?
<idioterna> sprasujem
<idioterna> ze dolg nism gazil po phpju :)
<slax0r> "0" == false ^^
<speed-> php nas je razvadil
<speed-> ko jebe celi sistem, v phpju dela vse haha
<slax0r> ma tak sem se navadil ze na === in !== da mam probleme z tem v drugih jezikih
<slax0r> drugace pa, python ftw ^^
<speed-> eh
<speed-> oprostite mu saj neve kaj govori :D
<slax0r> pff :)
<speed-> vceraj smo se malo znapili te pa prisel en kolega
<speed-> pa zacne on z nekim jsp
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> lawl
<slax0r> je prevec spil?
<speed-> ne ovi je trezen bil
<speed-> jaz pa njegov brat sva bila malo vrezana
<speed-> te pa sva se tak na njega spravila lol
<speed-> ce je prizadeti ali kaj mu je :D
<idioterna> ja ni lih lepo
<idioterna> da sta se na invalida spravljala
<speed-> eh to je vse ok
<speed-> jaz sem mogel na eni firmi v coldfusion delat :p
<speed-> pa to ne 20 let nazaj, 5let nazaj :)
<slax0r> jaz sem prisel na prejsnjo firmo pred 3 leti, so se vedno vse v svn delali :P
<slax0r> v roku pol leta so bli na git ^^
<napsy> um
<napsy> priporoca kdo kako tipkovnico?
<dz0ny_> apple keyboard
<yang> ojej mito trefalk kot janez kosnik na slo1
<slax0r> lawl...
<napsy> wireless, po moznosti ergonomska
<yang> so ga iz naftalina privlekl
<dz0ny_> jaz sem iskal zamenjavo, pa ne najdem nic pametnega
<slax0r> das keyboard
<idioterna> napsy: ah
<slax0r> cherry blue
<idioterna> ok zdej si pa zamocu
<idioterna> sm hotu to k slax0r predlagat
<idioterna> sam brown
<idioterna> k jo mam doma
<yang> sam da ga zdej niso rabl vec tok maskirat
<idioterna> blue je una k klika
<slax0r> yep
<dz0ny_> khm, kako lahko prenašate te big buttons :)
<slax0r> big buttons?
<slax0r> tipkovnica mora "ruzit" ^^
<idioterna> moja babica se vedno vcasih na pisalni stroj napise ksno pritozbo
<idioterna> in se cela bajta trese
<napsy> hm
<idioterna> k tolce gor
<slax0r> napsy: http://www.instructables.com/id/HacKeyboard-a-mechanical-keyboard-built-from-scrat/?ALLSTEPS
<Pepelka> HacKeyboard, a mechanical keyboard built from scratch - All
<Pepelka> »REQUEST: Please vote for me for the Tech and Make it Glow Contests :) Thanks a lot!Hello fellow 'instructablers'! In this instructable I'll present you a brand new project that I&rsquo;ve just completed. In fact, I&rsquo;m using the project itself to write this instructable. I present to you the amazing, the fantastic, the magnificent&hellip; HacKeyboard!What is HacKeyboard?It looks like a computer keyboard, and it is, but not an ordinary one. It&rs
<napsy> mm nocem neki fancy
<speed-> ja mores cuti tipkovnico
<speed-> to ti da obcutek! :)
<dz0ny_> the bestie https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ea/Apple_iMac_Keyboard_A1243.png/1920px-Apple_iMac_Keyboard_A1243.png
<dz0ny_> prov ne prodajajo jo vec
<speed-> eh eh eh
<speed-> to je groza
<speed-> na to jaz niti tipkat nevem
<speed-> to + ona prizadeta one click mis
<idioterna> ma uresnic je men dost vseen
<speed-> pa smo zmagali :D
<idioterna> najhitrej tipkam na normaln ta
<idioterna> daskeyboard
<dz0ny_> hehe sej to je problem, k zamenjas pa ne znas vec uporabljat
<idioterna> doma mam se 4 keytronice kt 2001
<idioterna> sam en ne dela vec
<speed-> jaz mam neko staro logitech
<speed-> pa bom valda jokal za njo :)
<speed-> slax0r od ge si ti ze?
<slax0r> ms :)
<speed-> eh
<speed-> v originali
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> radgona
<speed-> pa se mi zdelo
<speed-> tak ka si nej prlek?
<speed-> :))
<CrazyLemon> do not get the das keyboard..k pol k tipkaš med igro *cough* je zelo annoyingly loud!
<idioterna> :)
<speed-> CrazyLemon to je pa res ja
<slax0r> speed-: nope :)
<speed-> CrazyLemon samo te pac tistega prisilis da ma neki activation button :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a spilas zato ker tipkas? :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tipkam zato ker spilam!
<slax0r> noob
<slax0r> hm, a lahko v sami bash scripti nastavis output redirection?
<CrazyLemon> but anyhow..js mam od geniusa tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> ki je pršla z računalnikom leta 99 se mi zdi
<slax0r> da ne rabis vsaki komandi appendad > output 2> err.log ?
<slax0r> in pa seveda da ne rabis to vedno pisat ko skripto zazenes
<slax0r> vem da lahko eno dodatno skripto naredim ki pac to skripto zazene z tem redirectom, sam...
<speed-> nevem ce lahko spremenis default output
<speed-> pomojem > ti je edina opcija
<slax0r> most likely ja
<speed-> mogoce je kak export za stdout? :p
<speed-> kaj pa vem lahko da je
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb32Ego033o
<Pepelka> Pornhub Premium Gifting Service TV Ad (SFW) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Pepelka> »This holiday season, give the most touching gift of all! Pornhub Premium's new gifting service allows you to spread the love to family and friends with speci...«
<CrazyLemon> SFW!
<msev-1> Lol
<zdobbie> ooold
<slax0r> so are youuuuu
<CrazyLemon> he's not...he's a baby boy
<zdobbie> wueh wueh
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km JZ od TRENTE @04/12/2015 10:58:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.68+E
<zdobersek> Mark is missing out http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/12/kaj_bo_premier_miro_cerar_pridobil_z_obiskom_pri_microsoftu.aspx
<Pepelka> Kaj bo premier Miro Cerar pridobil z obiskom pri Microsoftu? | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Slovenska vladna in gospodarska delegacija se bo zadnji dan turneje po ZDA mudila pri podjetju Microsoft. Premier Cerar se bo na štiri oči sestal tudi z direktorjem Microsofta Satyo Nadello.«
<napsy> kewl
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<CrazyLemon> bil je tudi pri tesla motors
<CrazyLemon> sam elona ni bilo doma
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: dezgra
<slax0r> wut?
<slax0r> dobro da si tu
<slax0r> mas mogoce ti tut probleme z pingom v mwo?
<slax0r> meni poskakuje iz 50 na 1000 :/
<slax0r> to zdaj po tem zadnjem patchu
<LorD_DDooM> Mene je včeraj večkrat disconnectalo brez razloga.
<LorD_DDooM> oz. parkrat sem dobil tisti lag spike, ko ti za 1-2 min vse zamrzne
<slax0r> mja, sm vceraj hotu mal spilat
<slax0r> po 2 rundah zgubu zivce, pa vse skup zaprl
<slax0r> pa sel na crysis :D
<LorD_DDooM> A na Twokayyidu boš sodeloval?
<slax0r> ce bo ping normalen
<slax0r> bom ziher kako rundo odspilal
<slax0r> upam da bo po resetu se CW malo izboljsal
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj naj bi se pa izboljšalo z resetom? V bistvu bo to še slabše, ker bo dejansko manj frakcij za napadat... saj klani lahko samo Steiner, FRR in Kurita napdajo po resetu
<LorD_DDooM> Dokler ne bo Beta3, se ne bo nič spremenilo...tega pa še vsaj 3 mesecene bo
<LorD_DDooM> 4v4 izvidniških misij ne bo, so nehali na razvoju
<slax0r> no saj to mislim, upam da bo beta3 potem
<slax0r> ves kao, hidden xmass "present" ^^
<slax0r> one can hope, right?
<zdobbie> me irl https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtl1/v/t1.0-9/12274502_10153853455342074_5966865374479323830_n.jpg?oh=5d0e6e12c27edaa1bf3740989d1ca522&oe=56F0827C
<yang> trump leading republicans rate at 36%
<zdobbie> (c) ena2345 on sioff
<yang> lol zdobbie a si dislektim
<yang> dislektik
<zdobbie> ne, sem pa za spas
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: od 15.dec do 10.jan imajo kolektivni dopust, tko da ...
<slax0r> aja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek looks like a 'clemon' to me
<zdobersek> did I summon ya?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you did not
<zdobersek> did I _want to_ summon ya?
<zdobersek> I did not
<zdobersek> now
<zdobersek> .gif zip it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/xTiTnAjOeyPx3RbYYM/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> you're such a big black boy arent
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km SV od LITIJE @04/12/2015 13:01:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.89+E
<zdobersek> the whitest actually
<zdobbie> eyyy https://twitter.com/tommorris/status/672760761165443072
<Pepelka> Tom Morris auf Twitter: "Thinking about sending a pull request to Apple to replace every mention of how to configure Swift in the docs with how to tailor Swift."
<speed-> holy shit
<speed-> letsencrypt dela
<speed-> pa vec domen lahko das v en certifikat tak da dejansko lahko virtualhosting se nuca za ssl tudi zdaj
<zdobbie> it is known.
<dz0ny_> like forever :D
<dz0ny_> speed-: sam ne pozabit vsake 90 dni nov cert zahtevat :)
<speed-> ja ja to vem
<speed-> eh kul stvar :D
<osho0000> Kaj veste če kupim na dx.com gre mimo carine + davek?
<upd> !g dx.com slo-tech
<Pepelka> Nakup na dx.com @ Slo-Tech https://slo-tech.com/forum/t607356
<upd> carina je isto kot povsod.
<CrazyLemon> no..odvisno od zneska
<msev-> pismo sm probov en linux program namestit na windozeu k ma installer za windoze tut pa mi niti installerja ne odpre
<msev-> trolll od developerja
<msev-> :D
<siska> ponavad ni treba nic instalirat, to niso windowsi :D
<siska> ce so ze staticni binary-ji potem samo zalaufas in je, drugac pa compilat
<CrazyLemon> madona kera guzva v mercatorju samo zaradi popusta na igrače!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/12/na_hrvaskem_ustavili_kolesarja_s_5_32_promila_alkohola.aspx
<Pepelka> Na Hrvaškem ustavili kolesarja s 5,32 promila alkohola | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Hrvaška policija je v četrtek zvečer v vasi Jagodnjak v Baranji ustavila 50-letnega kolesarja, ki je imel v krvi 5,32 promila alkohola.«
<upd> pizde
<upd> v sparu so vse trolle
<upd> mi pokupili :(
<CrazyLemon> trolle rabiš?
 * CrazyLemon points at zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> there's 1
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a7O4zORAz0     tole zgleda awesome
<Pepelka> How To Make Choconut Bars With Hannah Grant - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hannah Grant is back with these delicious Choconut Bars - http://gcn.eu/SubscribeToGCN A gorgeous combination of coconut and chocolate, these bars from Tinko...«
<msev-1> Tist k sm ucer sprasvov sm dobu odgovor ampak mi je mal kripticn
<msev-1> On Souliss App, inside the network settings you'll see the public address, if you put here your public ip address and you redirect the port 230 UDP to you Gateway IP you will be able to access to Souliss over internet directly on the AndroidAPP.
<msev-1> You can use DDNS or No-IP services to make this easier.
<msev-1> Ker ta ddns nj bi bil legit za uporabo :)
<CrazyLemon> nj bi bil ? zakaj pa naj ne bi bil?
<msev-1> Ja k sm vidu da so to spletne strani na katere se prjavs
<msev-1> Te ddnsi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but I'm pricy
<msev-1> A se komu da mi mal tele network scene razlozit
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> do we be surgin' tonight?
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja prijavis se..why is that a big deal? :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> surging eh
<idioterna> let's see
<idioterna> no response
<CrazyLemon> as usual.. unresponsive insurgent fighters
<zdobbie> internet of Barbies! http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/12/internet-connected-hello-barbie-doll-gets-bitten-by-nasty-poodle-crypto-bug
<Pepelka> Internet-connected Hello Barbie doll gets bitten by nasty POODLE crypto bug | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Internet-of-Things security comes to children's toys. What could possibly go wrong?«
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj
<CrazyLemon> a bomo ubijal al ne
<idioterna> bomo
<CrazyLemon> (sova was just alerted)
<idioterna> patience!
<idioterna> sej ves
<CrazyLemon> jah js sm ready!
<idioterna> war is months of boredom punctuated by moments of terror
<CrazyLemon> sit sm..nism tečen (much) so yea... my trigger finger is happy
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> brb, psa pelem
<idioterna> po pa pridem
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti moraš otroka dat spat
<CrazyLemon> a mi bo kdo razlozil kaj ta cudna imena kanalov na mumbleu pomenijo
<CrazyLemon> +nemska
<idioterna> moj brat se norca dela
<CrazyLemon> TIL da idioterna ima brata
<idioterna> dva brata mam
<idioterna> z enim redno spilas insurgency
<CrazyLemon> resno? ali se spet 'brat' norca dela? :D
<idioterna> tadrug pa tut vcasih pride
<idioterna> ampak hitr popizdi
<CrazyLemon> rakun?
<idioterna> rakun je skos not ja
<idioterna> truga pa vcasih pride
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da sta mlajsa?
<zdobbie> TIL
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js en warmup coop igrat
<CrazyLemon> ko boste ready ..js sm že na mumbleu v enem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> tko da me tam popingajte
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: go
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pejt no..kaj cakas? bozicka?!?
<zdobbie> do I look like a capitalist to you?
<msev-> a je bil kdo na comptech sejmu
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne
<CrazyLemon> as nor..plačat vstopnico za sejem
<msev-> raj vse iz naslonjača doma
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ja sj pomoje ni nekega presežka :) sam usen me mika
<yang> huh http://heyevent.com/event/rlbtn6snsdoria/aktualov-8-rojstni-dan-4-december-2015-hala-tivoli-ljubljana
<Pepelka> AKTUALOV 8. ROJSTNI DAN | 4. december 2015 | dvorana Stožice - Ljubljana – Heyevent.com
<Pepelka> »Friday, 4 December 2015. ● VELIKI TRADICIONALNI AKTUALOV KONCERT ● ►►►NOVA LOKACIJA - Dvorana Stožice - RAZPRODANO◄◄◄ Kdaj? Petek, 4. December, ob 20ih.«
<yang> zanimivo da s tem programom napolnijo stozice
<yang> na GR pa Dragana Mirkovic istocasno
<krt57> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydW7UispjHg
<Pepelka> Official Call of Duty® World League - 12/4 North America Qualification Event Live Stream - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch action from the North America Call of Duty World League Qualification Tournament, as teams compete for one of eight spots in Stage 1 of the Call of Dut...«
<CrazyLemon> msev- nas (ubuntu.si) so vabili
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko pogledas cene ki so jih zahtevali za udelezbo..glava boli :)
<idioterna> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/644375927101991686/BED3F859B3580E16233B87CF68E313ACC1F014AC/
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-05
<upd> http://www.rooshv.com/the-biggest-cockblocker-in-the-world-is-from-denmark :d
<Pepelka> The Biggest Cockblocker In The World Is From Denmark
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> js pa nism mel takih tezav z danskimi dekleti
<upd> ja pa vrjetno se tud nisi Å¡el showing off like american style
<idioterna> ja k mi ni treba
<upd> :)
<upd> upam da kdaj obiščem skandinavijo mm
<idioterna> a zarad punc?
<upd> lol
<upd> ne zarad pokrajine
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waT8Kwe6Dtg ful hudo :)
<Pepelka> Storseisundet Bridge - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Crossing the Storseisundet bridge, Norway.«
<upd> pa trollstigen
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> ce bo vse po srec grem js junija helsinki-nordkap-trondheim-oslo
<idioterna> s kolesom valda
<upd> da super
<upd> kje pa prespiš
<idioterna> v viseci mrezi
<upd> lol
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sleeping-like-a-baby.jpg
<idioterna> tkole
<upd> aa ql
<upd> morš pol drevesa iskat
<upd> al mas palce sabo
<idioterna> kr drevesa poiscem
<upd> ql
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> skoz okn poglej ne
<CrazyLemon> sej gledam
<CrazyLemon> sam nimam termometra
<CrazyLemon> pa nordkap-oslo sounds cool
<CrazyLemon> helsinki..not so much
<idioterna> kaj je pa s helsinki narobe
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..ne poznam pa ne morem reč da je cool
<CrazyLemon> cesto nordkap-oslo sm pa že prečekiral prek jutubov
<msev-> drama -> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=804315
<Pepelka> #804315 - ITP: live-wrapper -- live image wrapper for vmdebootstrap - Debian Bug report logs
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo giro do gracisca? hands up
<zdobbie> .gif middle finger
<CrazyLemon> oh what a glorious fail
<zdobbie> just imagine it then
<CrazyLemon> imagine you failing gloriously ? done!
<zdobbie> and just before I hit the bottom, there I am, pulsing the middle finger into your general direction
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grd-vYeVngg
<Pepelka> Martin Freeman flips off Camera Montage || The Hobbit Special Features/Appendices - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch as Martin Freeman ( who plays Bilbo Baggins in Peter Jacksons adaptation of J.R.R Tolkeins The Hobbit) flips off (rude finger) the Camera whilst on the...«
<zdobbie> comme ca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grd-vYeVngg&t=49s
<Pepelka> Martin Freeman flips off Camera Montage || The Hobbit Special Features/Appendices - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch as Martin Freeman ( who plays Bilbo Baggins in Peter Jacksons adaptation of J.R.R Tolkeins The Hobbit) flips off (rude finger) the Camera whilst on the...«
<upd> 403 To fuj... lol
<Sky[x]> lol ?
<zdobbie> Laughing Out Loud
<zdobbie> a bo dons ksn surge purge
<zdobbie> I just want to surgesurgesurgesurgesurge
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/a9A7AIT.gifv
<CrazyLemon> i could also fight some scarfheads
<zdobbie> alas, there is nobody else!
<CrazyLemon> no..js grem na public strežnik.. če se boste zmenili pa me pingajte
<CrazyLemon> meh..zdaj smo izgubili 5:0
<CrazyLemon> fckin insurgents
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/pr/manhattan-us-attorney-announces-arrest-and-unsealing-charges-against-senior-adviser
<Pepelka> Manhattan U.S. Attorney Announces Arrest And Unsealing Of Charges Against Senior Adviser To The Operator Of The “Silk Road” Website | USAO-SDNY | Department of Justice
<msev-> ej http://pastebin.com/2wRzgAdH ane da manka v tej kodi en }
<Pepelka> I then reinstalled the parking sensor in the garage for further testing. Everyth - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<CrazyLemon> displaydist==0
<CrazyLemon> tadrugi displaydist
<msev-> jp
<msev-> ful mi gre na živce k neki poprav pol pa ne napiše eksaktno :D
<matjaz> vi, ki ste bolj na Ubuntu mahnjeni, kaj je default WM v Ubuntu z Unityjem? se ga da zamenjat s tiling WMjem?
<netkat> matjaz startx al neki menda dela tud ce das unity dol, si mislim
#ubuntu-si 2015-12-06
<lynxlynxlynx> The PC version was released June of 1998, but it was buggy and initially incompatible with Cyrix and AMD CPUs.
<lynxlynxlynx> good ol' days
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> openwrt shrani vse nastavitve zncja v tmp in po vsakem rebootu se vse ponastavi
<CrazyLemon> cool.. chrome 47 sedaj v url search results pokaže tudi vreme za '$mesto vreme'
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu še 'vreme' ne rabiš..samo počakaš sekundo pa prikaže vreme
<pitastrudl> jutro
<netkat> https://censys.io/ipv4?q=vreme :P
<netkat> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://188.230.217.173/slika.php
<Pepelka> Vreme Koper @ Raspberry Pi - Slika
<Pepelka> »Vremenska postaja Koper«
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  to je pri tebi?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sure..why not
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> Warning! Censys only allows five queries per day without registration to prevent abuse.
<CrazyLemon> stupid censys
<netkat> jah pr googli mors bit povsod registriran al ne?
<netkat> lepo CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/QOw1mYkgF0zWpDISnM39OfzKkO-lDXEpvrws9xy3n-9U=w1280-h1024-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> ce pustim da grub zalaufa default entry.. se mi ubuntu ne zazene
<CrazyLemon> ce pa izberem v advanced settings latest kernel
<CrazyLemon> se pa normalno zazene
<CrazyLemon> whats up with that
<lynxlynxlynx> a sta ista?
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa parametri
<CrazyLemon> ista
<CrazyLemon> parametri identicni
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da ta v advanced vsebuje dva echota
<CrazyLemon> Nalaganje bla bla
<CrazyLemon> Nalaganje ramdiska bla bla
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa lepo zažene
<CrazyLemon> tist pa ne..obstane pri loadu
<CrazyLemon> preden sm posodobil kernel me je vrgu v tty1
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče initrd/ramfs ni bil posodobljen
<CrazyLemon> ampak initrd je v obeh primerih enak
<lynxlynxlynx> system shock 2 je za 1.5 evra na gogu
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<lynxlynxlynx> blame ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> i do!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151206_203522.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151206_203353.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to sta ta 2 entryja
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam da sta enaka
<lynxlynxlynx> probi dat echo karkoli noter
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi slučajno lih ta miiiicena pavza pomagal
<lynxlynxlynx> a
<CrazyLemon> sm razmišljal o tem..samo se mi ni več dalo ukvarjat s tem
<CrazyLemon> bom pa poskusil jutri če res ta echo makes a difference
<dz0ny_> It's apus' fault
<dz0ny_> Oz tist plymouth
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ampak v obeh primerih se plymouth loada :)
<CrazyLemon> why is that any different
<msev-> dzony pimusicbox :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-05
<speed-> morgen
<msevwork> a ste vidl un opensores avtopilot za honde
<zdobersek> nismo
<matjaz> opensores
<msevwork> muč sores, open
<zdobersek> do u need a docter
<pitastrudl> kaj je razlika med PAM in fail2ban?
<pitastrudl> fail2ban sklepam da ne pride zraven medtem ko PAM je ze vkljucen v openssh_server ?
<idioterna> to je pa cudno vprasanje
<idioterna> PAM je sistem za avtentikacijo
<idioterna> fail2ban je pa sistem k ugotovi da se neki ponavlja in postavi firewall rule da prepreci ponovne poizkuse
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> večina člankov ki preberem pravijo da naj se disjebla PAM
<pitastrudl> nevem pa čemu
<CrazyLemon> zadeva:
<CrazyLemon> 1 priponka: (no name) (4,9 KB)
<CrazyLemon> kako obožujem take maile..še posebej ko so 'uradni' :)
<CrazyLemon> noname priponka pa je.. logotip podjetja :D
<pitastrudl> ziher virus
<zdobersek> what no
<pitastrudl> evo, en se je že pojavu
<zdobersek> SQUASH IT
<msevwork> cel teden bomo offline
<msevwork>  naš superračunalnik
<msevwork> grozn
<zdobersek> tud na irc ne boste mogl?
<zdobersek> ah
<msevwork> to bomo loh
<msevwork> pa verjetn so podatki Å¡li :(
<msevwork> to bi mogl enga od vs kle pr ns najet
<msevwork> k ta naš zgleda nima dobr handle on things
<zdobersek> idioterna isce siht
<idioterna> i do?
<CrazyLemon> you don't?
<zdobersek> was (still is?) a candidate for Google
<idioterna> no?
<CrazyLemon> he is?
<idioterna> sam res ne vem od kje vam ideja da siht iscem
<zdobersek> loh vas se o ksni HTML znacki poduci
<zdobersek> ja na Google si lazu!
<idioterna> not really
<zdobersek> zdej pa minecraftas vsak dan
<idioterna> uresnic se je google kr potrudu
<idioterna> da sm ratu zainteresiran
<zdobersek> regardless
<zdobersek> loh bi su tja pro bono popravt
<idioterna> to pa res
<zdobersek> da se razve, s ksnimi ljudmi se msevwork druz po ircu
<idioterna> sam najprej hocm da legalizirajo heroin
<zdobersek> ciao!!
<CrazyLemon> and there he goes..rage quits in support of offline supercomputer
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy5P81IWQAQSW-e.jpg:large
<idioterna> a php se vedno nima orm infrastrukture?
<BigWhale> dz0ny, nek sem ga mel :D
<yang> idioterna: takih kt si ti k so hotl za google delat je 10.000 samo v Indiji
<speed-> :D
 * speed- grabs popcorn
<yang> Pa ne mislim nic slabega s tem, samo verjetno nisi ravno med top 1000 linux strokovnjaki na svetu
<yang> Koneckoncev so tudi mene recruiterji z Googla kontaktiral, pa nic posebnega ne znam
<idioterna> ja, nej dobijo koga iz indije pol
<idioterna> zakaj bi js dal 10-12 ur na dan googlu, ce google ne more men dat tistga kar rabm
<yang> Uni bo za manj  denarja delali
<idioterna> ja nej
<idioterna> vsak loh dela za kokr hoce
<CrazyLemon> a bazillion dollars?!
<idioterna> ja ce ti jih kdo placa, why not
<idioterna> yang: mene niso sam kontaktiral, men so placal da sm su tja
<pitastrudl> idioterna:
<pitastrudl> vprasi ce mene rabijo pri googlu
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ja loh
<pitastrudl> nice
<idioterna> kaj pa znas
<pitastrudl> znam malo Ocamla
<pitastrudl> pa assembler
<idioterna> hm, ja loh jim dam tvoj mail
<yang> pitastrudl: ja sej jim lahko sam pises...
<yang> sej ti bodo odgovorili
<idioterna> sam priporocat te pa ne morm k nc ne vem o teb
<pitastrudl> majo slučajno kak štab v hamburgu?
<pitastrudl> :p
<yang> https://www.google.com/about/careers/
<Pepelka> Bring questions. Build answers. - Google Careers
<yang> majo zemljevid kje majo office, lahko pogledas
<pitastrudl> zanimivo
<matjaz> idioterna, ti sam reč da je apfelstrudel zelo dober
<matjaz> pa ga bojo vzel
<msevwork> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<msevwork> naslednja android verzija se bo imenovala pitastrudl
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> eno uro ga bojo po telefonu sprasval
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> pol bojo pa vidl ce zna dost
<pitastrudl> ah pomoje bi oplel že po 10ih minutah
<idioterna> skoda
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/xI8JU
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> you gotta try though
<msevwork> pitastrudl, if at first you don't succeed you must try try and try again :D
<pitastrudl> dokler te ne dajo na blacklisto
<matjaz> you must ask and ask again*
<pitastrudl> btw, je kdo že probal 2fa za ssh z google authenticatorjem?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl you're so cute..thinking you can last 10mins with them
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> "If at first you don't suceed, then skydiving is not for you"
<msevwork> matjaz se en ask si pozabu
<matjaz> ti pa vejico, pa kaj? :D
<msevwork> i'm busted
<idioterna> ce si jim vsec ti itak dajo kontakte za ostale teame
<idioterna> pa ti recejo da se prijavi
<CrazyLemon> tole je za msevwork https://hyper.is/
<CrazyLemon> so much bling
<skyx> lp
<msevwork> zelo blinky
<msevwork> ampak stupid
<dz0ny> spot me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAYpWUTVPp0
<Pepelka> DragonSprint - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Offline.
<CrazyLemon> Sorry about that.
<CrazyLemon> no..i'm not sorry!
<CrazyLemon> kaj je sploh dragon sprint? a sprint of dragon groupies?
<dz0ny> do you wanna join :)
<CrazyLemon> i'm not that fond of dragons if i'm honest :)
<dz0ny> https://dragonsprint.com/
<Pepelka> A full week of sprinting on Pyramid
<Pepelka> »5 to 9 December 2016, set in the beautiful Ljubljana, Slovenia«
<CrazyLemon> i still have no idea what its about
<zdobbie> dz0ny: what's the distance you're sprinting?
<dz0ny> en python web framework
<dz0ny> 4 days
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slabi ste mi vi z webom če še niteoweb imagea nimate! :>
<matjaz> "Tok je brez povezave."
<matjaz> GG Google
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pojdi s tokom!
<zdobbie> .yt is a problem for you dubstep
<jabuk1> Doctor20 - Problem For You [DUBSTEP] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z98I8mgrcU
<msevwork> lol
<zdobbie> to ste sami webdevi
<zdobbie> ur software makes my software run slow
<dz0ny> well we have some people who make new languages
<zdobbie> wat
<dz0ny> !g ponylang
<Pepelka> Pony - High Performance Actor Programming http://www.ponylang.org/
<msevwork> pony up
<zdobbie> yeeha!
<msevwork> ride my horse cowboy!
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13707525_10206658429921341_4930949614139504689_n.jpg?oh=cdb1a543d43488e97bd4d4317ebebdd4&oe=58F894D3
<msevwork> ej dz0ny a leapcasta zj nemorš več nardit :D
<zdobbie> Westworld je like 90 mins long ...
<matjaz> včer sem pogledal prvi del
<matjaz> iz najs
<msevwork> a so ti všeč robotke
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> kusanagi is nice
<CrazyLemon> robotke so tko nice..and quiet
<idioterna> you haven't met many
<zdobbie> he's met enough!
<dz0ny> msevwork: ne
<msevwork> a zato k so api spremenil a kj tazga?
<msevwork> kvaje s temu gnome softwareom da ne dojame da je kj inštaliran
<matjaz> msev-: the guy who makes problems and asks others to solve it
<matjaz> a developer, really
<zdobbie> could've been making 6 figures in the Silicon Valley!
<CrazyLemon> star wars figures?
<zdobbie> EKÅ N MAN
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/23-letnik-divjal-skozi-velenje-s-119-kilometri-na-uro/409273
<Pepelka> 23-letnik divjal skozi Velenje s 119 kilometri na uro :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Policisti so v Velenju v nedeljo popoldne prijeli 23-letnega domačina, ki je z vožnjo z osebnim vozilom storil najmanj sedem prometnih prekrškov.«
<CrazyLemon> Izkazalo se je, da je stari znanec policije, ki nima vozniškega dovoljenja, zaradi česar so mu policisti doslej zasegli že več vozil.
<CrazyLemon> in še vedno brez težav vozi in dela prometne prekrške
<zdobbie> hujs k kolesarji!
<CrazyLemon> almost!
<yang> samo 119 ? Tam lahko gres 250 k je skoz ravna cesta
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRy9vWCH8Ho
<Pepelka> KRANJ-PODVIN....z motorjem - YouTube
<yang> levo-desno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2HKBQMQmbw
<Pepelka> Audi R8 X Kawasaki Ninja ZX10R X Suzuki GSXR1000 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Filmed in 2011 - Brazilian Road AUDI R8 V10 - Tuned with ECU, TCU, Exhaust and Filter - 600 HP SUZUKI GSXR1000 (SRAD) 2009 - 185 HP KAWASAKI NINJA ZX 10R 200...«
<jabuk1> M 1.5 > 10.km  Z od LITIJE @05/12/2016 17:58:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.71+E
<metalcamp> https://www.wired.com/2016/12/amazons-snowmobile-actually-truck-hauling-huge-hard-drive
<Pepelka> Amazon's Snowmobile Is Actually a Truck Hauling A Huge Hard Drive | WIRED
<Pepelka> »Amazon is now moving data by the truckload. That might sound old-fashioned, but it's actually faster than the speediest internet connection.«
<yang> Zanimivo
<yang> Mogoče bo še kako slovensko podjetje dobilo idejo, da naredi nekaj podobnega v manjšem obsegu
<metalcamp> https://what-if.xkcd.com/31/
<Pepelka> FedEx Bandwidth
<CrazyLemon> yang ni skozi ravna cesta če so pa krožna
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si ti nazadnje bil v velenju? :)
<zdobbie> zgleda misli, da gre avtocesta skoz
<yang> CrazyLemon: hm
<yang> poleti
<yang> se mi je zdelo da gre skoz naravnost
<CrazyLemon> si zihr bil v velenju? :>
<yang> ziher
<CrazyLemon> ker enkrat ko prideš do znaka velenje se začnejo krožna :>
<yang> prisel sem iz polzele
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/koper
<Pepelka> Prevzemno mesto Koper | mimovrste=)
<yang> pol sem sel pa desno
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<yang> tista cesta iz polzele do velenja je se iz socialisticnih casov, ni niti asfaltirana
<yang> nek del no
<yang> kake 5 km je makadama
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kje si se ti peljal ampak tudi js sm letos Å¡el mimo polzele v Gorenje (vas) pa nato v Velenje pa ni bilo niti metra makadama :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: zdaj vidim, da so z druge smeri krožišča, jaz sem prišel dol po Žarovi cesti iz gozda, potem sem šel na prvem krožnem desno in kot vidiš do tunela je kakih 300 metrov ravne ceste brez krožišč, tam ga lahko teraš http://imgur.com/a/G21SB
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Jaz sem šel iz Polzele, čez Andraž nad Polzelo
<yang> Heh Desa Muck je dobila Ježkovo nagrado, spomnim se da je bila soseda od moje bivše
<yang> CrazyLemon: Tam ko piše bazen sosednja stavba je verjetno pokrito avtobusno postajališče tako ogromno
<yang> oz. takoj tam ko se iz Žarove ceste zavije
<yang> Matthai: Javni portal z javno bazo podatkov OPSI, ves ti tocen URL ?
<Matthai> NIO portal?
<yang> mozno
<yang> portal kjer bodo dokuneti zbrani v odprtih formatih OPSI so rekli po radiu
<yang> lahko sem narobe slišal
<yang> NIO portal pa mi javi browser error
<lynxlynxlynx> bodo = prihodnjik
<yang> so omenili, da naj bi portal ze obstajal, ampak za javnost bo kasneje zacel delovati
<zdobbie> en FPGA board sem kaufnu z internetov
<zdobbie> stvar je zgleda kr priletna, ker sem dobu dva CDja zraven
<yang> sem zvohal popravljen URL za NIO portal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well..did you install the drivers ?
<CrazyLemon> https://parlameter.si/
<CrazyLemon> ful so bili žejni na 37. izredni seji DZ
<CrazyLemon> raznolikost besedišča..JJ nima ravno najboljšega besednega zaklada :D
<yang> heh raznolikost besedišča - Janez 80 tock
<yang> važno je povedat bistvo , ne pa nakladati :)
<metalcamp> https://parlameter.si/p/janez-jansa/govori
<metalcamp> seems legit
<CrazyLemon> aktualne teme :>
<CrazyLemon> https://parlameter.si/p/branko-grims/govori
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> there is a pattern
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Tahharush Gamea , to je pa nekaj novega ?
<yang> grem gledat kaj sploh je to
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpNCuMRurmc
<Pepelka> The Crown OST - Duck Shoot (Rupert Gregson Williams) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Original theme from NETFLIX's The Crown.The Crown is an American-British television drama series, created and written by Peter Morgan and produced by Left Ba...«
<metalcamp> pogrešam samo še api
<metalcamp> z endpointi kot so /niglasoval
<CrazyLemon> js pa proper char encoding :P
 * CrazyLemon hands metalcamp a piece of utf8 pie
<metalcamp> joj
<metalcamp> ko sem skompajlal znc sem pozabil na to
<metalcamp> bom pisal brez sumnikov
<metalcamp> hitrejsa resitev
<CrazyLemon> znc moraš skompajlat z utf8 podporo da bi ti podpiral encoding?
<CrazyLemon> that sounds..wrong
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.znc.in/Charset
<Pepelka> Charset - ZNC
<CrazyLemon> a maš controlpanel module? poskusi prek tega če maš
<matjaz> jest sm prek zncja? žđšćč
<zdobbie> jest nisem? ž
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW1BIid8Osg
<matjaz> JE SUIS GROOT!
<Pepelka> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 Teaser Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It’s showtime. Watch the brand new Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 teaser trailer. Obviously. In theaters May 2017. ► Subscribe to Marvel: http://bit.ly/WeO3Y...«
<idioterna> I am Grout!
<zdobbie> I am grotte
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, zdi se mi, da sem pozabil na libicu
<matjaz> jama grotte cave
<zdobbie> groot in grotte
<tadej> wtf
<tadej> kaj je to za en flood spam
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si in a nutshell
<matjaz> ni msev-, en ga mora nadomeščat
<speed-> he he dobro
<speed-> komaj cakam guardiane
<yang> Jao kaj vse se znajde v default Ubuntuju...Plymouth, upstart, ModemManager, NetworkManager, dconf-service, gconf-service, vse sem moral ven zmetati haha
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa te reci ven metal?
<yang> ker nic od tega ne potrebujem
<yang> samo RAM pozira
<upd_> https://www.facebook.com/events/1659551077676253/ a je mobi čuk napredna naprava
<Pepelka> Preživetje v naravi, Survivor Babna Gora 2 dni brez interneta
<CrazyLemon> tadej preberi topic na #freenode
<tadej> 10x
<yang> upd_: tole je pa dobra zadeva, meni je nekdo razlagal, da imajo na Danskem celo neke vrste višjo šolo, kjer te eno leto učijo preživetja v naravi in potem hodijo na izlete , izdelajo kanu, šotor itd. , pri nas imamo tabornike in kasneje profesionalno vojsko
<zdobbie> univ. dipl. prež. v nar.
<upd_> yang, ja k ti tko nikol ne pride prav
<upd_> sicer pa jaz sem to že dal čez ko smo bili 10 dni brez elektrike
<yang> upd_: jaz mislim, da ti ta vescina ful prav pride, da se znas iz divjine nazaj v civilizacijo vrnit
<yang> Sem ful rad gledal tistega Bear Grills al kaj je bil
<upd_> yang, ko sem se jaz zgubil v gozdu sem hodil naravnost 1h do prve poti pa po poti do neke hiše
<yang> pac ze to da se recimo po zvezdi severnici znas orientirat je za zacetek nekaj
<yang> hodis vedno v isto smer
<yang> da ne skrenes
<upd_> jah če nimaš svetilke ne boš hodil ponoč
<yang> No jaz poznam tisto osebo, ki je na Danskem opravila ta tecaj prezivetja
<yang> baje je celo sponzoriran do neke mere s strani drzave
<upd_> možno ja, sam sred gozda tud če boš vedu kje je server, ti ne pomaga velik če nimaš zemljevida
<upd_> pol morš tud širšo okolico poznat, da veš kje je kakšna pot hiša
<idioterna> itak ni vec zares velikih gozdov
<idioterna> najvec 2 dni mas do prve resne ceste
<upd_> jup
<idioterna> no razn ce se ti uspe zgubit tko da v brazilijo zatavas
<yang> hehe
<yang> jah
<yang> ce bi skoz naravnost hodil
<yang> bi prisel v dveh dnevih
<yang> ce pa se vrtis v krogu pa je zajeban
<upd_> če nekdo ve kam si šel, pomojem najbolš da ostaneš tam na mestu kjer se zaveš da si izgubljen :d
<upd_> dlje stran ko greš slabše je, pa še panika te grabi, se veča možnost da padeš pa se poškoduješ
<yang> a si gledal film K2 ?
<upd_> da
<yang> oz. nek drug film je bil
<zdobbie> Everest?
<msev-> ej kr eni me spammajo na ircu
<msev-> kko se zaščitm pred tem
<yang> ne spomnim se naslova filma, o nekem nogometnem teamu ki zgrmi z avionom v Andih, potem pa jih ze proglasijo za mrtve, na koncu gresta dva iskati pomoc in resita preostale
<yang> po resnicnem dogodku
<yang> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106246/?ref_=nv_sr_4
<yang> tole bo
<Pepelka> Überleben! (1993) - IMDb
<zdobbie> msev-: /quit
<Pepelka> »Directed by Frank Marshall. With Ethan Hawke, Vincent Spano, Josh Hamilton, Bruce Ramsay. A Uruguayan rugby team stranded in the snow swept Andes are forced to use desperate measures to survive after a plane crash.«
<upd_> a to je un k druge jejo
<yang> ja
<upd_> ql
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alive_%281993_film%29
<Pepelka> Alive (1993 film) - Wikipedia
<yang> msev-: /mode msev- +Gg
<msev-> kaj to nardi
<yang> tak IRc mode ti nastima da sprejemas message samod registriranih nickov
<msev-> najs
<yang> nevem poglej na www.freenode.net za te mode
<yang> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodeshttps://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<yang> ups
<yang> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes
<Pepelka> User modes - freenode
<Pepelka> »freenode IRC network«
<skyx> lp
<yang> msev-: +gR
<CrazyLemon> msev- #freenode
<msev-> a tm povem
<CrazyLemon> tam prebereš topic
<yang> sej se ve
<yang> da spamajo ze od vceraj
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa tudi poveš..da killajo bote
<yang> to je nek laerge-scale attack, jaz sem mel preko 1000 oken odprtih
<msev-> aaa vidm
<CrazyLemon> mene Å¡e noben ni kliknu :(
 * CrazyLemon feels so lonely
<msev-> mene je 5
<msev-> yang je najbl popularn
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem miklavža glumit..brb
<matjaz> HE CAN SEE
<yang> CrazyLemon: pol pa najboljs da te voicajo na #freenode takoj te bojo ... :)
<msev-> dobra
<matjaz> THANK THE LORD
<msev-> haha
<msev-> k esmeralda
<yang> CrazyLemon: a mas brado
<yang> upd_: po eni strani ce se izgubis, pa un slucajno pozabi da si sel nekam ti ne pomaga dosti, itak pa te verjetno iscejo pol v radiju 50km
<yang> bolje da sam resujes svojo glavo
<upd_> true
<yang> se pa strinjam da je fino vedno povedati nekomu kam gres, recimo v gore , na smucarijo itd. ce se ne javis pravocasno, da se sprozi iskalna akcija
<yang> zdaj ko so GSM-i se lahko pa itak se psroti javljas
<yang> psroti/sproti
<CrazyLemon> noben te ne išče v radiju 50km..to je kot da se izgubiš v kopru iščejo te pa v postojni
<CrazyLemon> tale designated survivor ma kr hud storyline
<yang> http://www.majorleagueeating.com/
<Pepelka> Major League Eating & International Federation of Competitive Eating
<yang> http://www.majorleagueeating.com/records.php
<Pepelka> Major League Eating & International Federation of Competitive Eating
<skyx> https://parlameter.si/
<CrazyLemon> https://t.co/WMii0bWevi
<Pepelka> http://amazon.com/go
<upd_> ql ni mi jasno kako so naredili
<CrazyLemon> a amazon go?
<CrazyLemon> lots of cameras..watching your every move :)
<upd_> http://www.geekwire.com/2016/amazon-go-works-technology-behind-online-retailers-groundbreaking-new-grocery-store/
<Pepelka> How 'Amazon Go' works: The technology behind the online retailer's groundbreaking new grocery store - GeekWire
<Pepelka> »Amazon this morning unveiled its first convenience store, a high-tech retail location called "Amazon Go," currently in a private beta testing in Seattle an«
<upd_> mja bi bilo fajn če bi ob izhodu vse poskeniral avtomatsko
<CrazyLemon> torej..tako kot na blagajni? :>
<upd_> ne če bi vsak izdelek imel rfid
<CrazyLemon> thats shitload of rfids :)
<upd_> jup
<pitastrudl> mmmmm latex
<idioterna> a mas rad latex
<pitastrudl> idioterna pa je fajn
<pitastrudl> mal se Å¡e lovim okoli ampak Å¡tima
<CrazyLemon> prvič mal boli..ampak pol pozabiš na bolečino
<CrazyLemon> just relax
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> všeč mi je ker vse tak lepo zgleda
<pitastrudl> kak template ne bi blo tok tezko naredit sam bi rabu mal cajta
<pitastrudl> zdej delam beamer za predstavitev, sem vzel en template ki res lepo pa simpl zgleda
<pitastrudl> bog pomagi da bi to Å¡ou sam delat od 0
<pitastrudl> lul
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-06
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/R1XifvK.jpg
<speed-> morgen
<matjaz> ahoi
<speed-> kako
<matjaz> eo nč, zmrznjeno
<speed-> ja
<speed-> mraz je
<matjaz> grem po kafe pa Å¡e mal ven zmrznit
<speed-> pas mater!
<speed-> :D
<yang> RFID trgovine so prihodnost, kar pa pomeni, da bodo morali artikli imeti RFID čip namesto barcode.
<CrazyLemon> ni to nobena prihodnost..ker rfid lahko tudi...blokiraš :)
<msevwork> https://kerberos.io/
<Pepelka> Kerberos.io - free and cheap motion detection video surveillance security system
<Pepelka> »Open source video surveillance security system. Protect your property or building with bleeding edge video security surveillance software. Use any type of cameras, including IP cameras and USB cameras (webcams).«
<matjaz> jest jim dam takoj en F- zaradi imena
<msevwork> ful zgleda za rpi
<msevwork> sam zihr se da laufat tut na orange piju
<metalcamp_> msevwork: noice
<metalcamp_> bo prišlo prav
<msevwork> indeed
<msevwork> metalcamp_, i reserve the right for your help with deploying this on an orange pi :D
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> pretty please
<metalcamp_> čakaj, najprej ga moram sploh dobiti
<metalcamp_> Å¡e vedno je nekje na kitajskem :/
<msevwork> o najs :)
<msevwork> js sm ful zadovoln z njim
<msevwork> armbian si dej gor
<msevwork> kerga si pa naroču a orange pi pc?
<metalcamp_> najnovejšega
<msevwork> a 2ko?
<metalcamp_> sem že pozabil katera oznaka je
<msevwork> ta Å¡e ni supportan
<msevwork> zakaj hočš tak bleeding edge
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> baje je ubuntu xfce še najboljš
<metalcamp_> i like to live dangerously
<msevwork> pač za ostale orange k so že supportani je armbian top izbira
<msevwork> in kot desktop ma xfce pomoje
<msevwork> tegale pa Å¡e supportajo pa tut orange pi zero
<msevwork> mislm da bo opi zero najprej supportan pol se bojo pa Å¡ele 2ke lotil
<metalcamp_> dunno
<metalcamp_> sem pa lih gledal ta opi zero
<metalcamp_> za $10 dobiš še wifi
<metalcamp_> kar sploh ni slabo
<msevwork> metalcamp_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41FE3Zb_Hvc
<Pepelka> Kerberos.io - Open Source Video Surveillance Software for the Raspberry Pi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kerberos is a low-budget surveillance solution, that uses computer vision algorithms to detect changes, and that can trigger other devices. Kerberos is open ...«
<msevwork> https://forum.armbian.com/
<skyx> http://thehackernews.com/2016/12/credit-card-hacking-software_5.html
<Pepelka> [Video] How to Hack a Credit Card in 6 Seconds, Experts Reveal
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11°C @06.12.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 71% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:09, Kulminacija: 10:57:43, Sončni zahod: 15:23:16
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 51min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> oh..cycling temperature
<msevwork> metalcamp_, zaenkrat pač samo opi zero pa opi 2 nimata še popolnga supporta ostale ploščice pa majo
<msevwork> v armbianu
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ok
<metalcamp_> msevwork: imaš že kakšen poseben model kamere v mislih za ta projekt?
<msevwork> kšno kitajsko ip-kamero :) nevem še
<msevwork> a ti že maš doma kšno?
<metalcamp_> ne še, nimam še neta v tisti stavbi, zadnjič smo šele priklopili elektriko
<metalcamp_> pa Å¡e precej dela je potrebno postoriti preden se bom tega loteval na tisti lokaciji
<msevwork> kul kul
<msevwork> ta kerberos zgleda amaze, če pa še vse dela na orangeu pol pa še sploh
<zdobbie> ce ne, bomo pa popravl!
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobbie> msevwork irl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrLDoitgYp4&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Kid at Minecon 2016 asks what we all wish we could answer - YouTube
<matjaz> zdobbie, komentarji so top
<matjaz> exactly like #ubuntu-si
<zdobbie> well, technically, why would anyone read YouTube comments
<idioterna> http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/6/13852900/genderless-nipples-instagram-censorship-policy
<Pepelka> Genderless Nipples exposes Instagram’s double standard on nudity - The Verge
<Pepelka> »A new Instagram account is using closeup images of nipples to test the photo-sharing app’s notoriously strict policy on female nudity. The account, @genderless_nipples, publishes user-submitted...«
<idioterna> is why we can't have nice things.
<metalcamp_> what's wrong with female nudity?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @06.12.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:35, Kulminacija: 10:54:27, Sončni zahod: 15:18:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> idioterna: http://imgur.com/gallery/HTjS1
<Pepelka> The difference between european and american media - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> to je imgur, ne instagram
<zdobbie> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-parliament-nude-idUSKBN0G618L20140806
<Pepelka> Swiss parliament employee uncovered tweeting nude workplace selfies| Reuters
<Pepelka> »A secretary who posted nude pictures of herself in the Swiss parliament to more than 11,000 followers on Twitter told a newspaper on Wednesday she did not believe she had broken any rules.«
<idioterna> js upam da se bodo svicarji strinjal
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/wpoMszv.jpg
<idioterna> aja workplace je mogoce mal tricky
<zdobbie> to je staro sicer
<idioterna> ja ce je workplace je pac
<idioterna> workplace rules
<idioterna> mal drugac
<idioterna> she probably got fired
<msevwork> zdobbie, hehe
<msevwork> matjaz, ker komentar ti je bil pa najbl všeč :D
<zdobbie> she did
<CrazyLemon> twas an ok ride
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ikickassvines/videos/1216933865067868/
<Pepelka> Kick Ass Vines - For every parent lol | Facebook
<Pepelka> »For every parent lol«
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrxyCe7mcn8
<Pepelka> Still More Leaked Trump & Obama Phone Calls - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CONAN Highlight: Donald Trump keeps pestering poor President Obama with stupid question after stupid question. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Co...«
<CrazyLemon> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2016/q4/607
<Pepelka> oss-sec: CVE-2016-8655 Linux af_packet.c race condition (local root)
<zdobersek> stop.
<zdobersek> racing.
<CrazyLemon> noone can stop these legs racing
<idioterna> it's not a race.
<metalcamp> speed-, https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-0/p280x280/15401303_10154737088189378_184320266_n.jpg?_nc_ad=z-m&oh=3ca75edec6cfb67db9ff6313465867d2&oe=5849C622
<idioterna> ta je bl za yanga
<metalcamp> za yanga ne vem kje dela
<idioterna> ma rad bi delal v ksni drzavi kjer bolj cenijo delo pa so odnosi bolj korektni
<yang> Der Keketz
<metalcamp> idioterna, yang al ti?
<metalcamp> eh...
<metalcamp> sem počasen danes
<idioterna> yang
<idioterna> js mam sreco v zivljenju, mi ni treba vec delat
<idioterna> al pa to smolo, da sm velik del mladosti zabil za delo :)
<speed-> metalcamp ne razumem
<speed-> ali ja
<yang> idioterna: ne smes umret premlad pa bo
<speed-> majo prav :D
<speed-> mi smo firmo ze zbalkanizirali
<speed-> :))
<yang> idioterna: da bos meu se kej od zivljenja
<idioterna> mah
<speed-> danes najbolj uporabljena fraza 'tij si tele' :D
<idioterna> jsm ze vse dozivel kar sm hotu
<idioterna> tko da loh v miru zakljucim
<yang> idioterna: kup si Harleya pa v lov za zenskami
<idioterna> kaj pa bom z njimi
<yang> to mors pa sam pogruntat
<idioterna> zakaj
<yang> Loh karte spilas
<idioterna> to loh ze zdej
<yang> al pa domino
<idioterna> ne rabm harleya za to
<metalcamp> speed-, lol. bogi Å¡vabi
<speed-> te pa se boljse kak svabu povedat kaj je tele
<speed-> dete od krave
<speed-> haha :D
<idioterna> ma vi mate mal drugacn odnos, k ste stajerci
 * speed- slaps idioterna around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> umiri konje
<idioterna> no, transtrojanci
<idioterna> tle v ljubljani smo sami ponizni pa si vsi mislimo kolk so svabi hoch
<idioterna> lepo vzgojeni, delovni, posteni
<idioterna> ceprov zdej je ena tema na slo-techu kjer dissajo avstrijske in nemske avtoceste
<zdobbie> a je prevec pasov tam?
<idioterna> namest da bi se z letali vozil, plebejci eni :)
<idioterna> nobody can see my co2 footprints when i'm flying
<zdobbie> yes they can
<idioterna> obama?
<zdobbie> they're called chemtrails
<zdobbie> duuuhhhh
<idioterna> yes they scan
<idioterna> pogledu sm snowdena od oliverja
<idioterna> kr uredu dramatizacija
<metalcamp> they can see chemtrails
<metalcamp> too slow :/
<idioterna> odkar mamo global warming je v ljubljani vcasih taka sopara
<idioterna> da loh z biciklom nardis chemtrailse
<yang> speed-: a si ti tut kej "belästigen" do Avstrijk ?
<speed-> malo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> smo meli zakljucek pa mi stenkala ena
<speed-> da ni posteno od nas
<speed-> da se po nase menimo
<speed-> pa te sem ji uspel razlozit da 90% kar povemo je itak sranje
<speed-> pa da je boljse za njih da je tako
<speed-> so nas pelali na fancy zakljucek lol
<speed-> smo si mogli sami 'kuhat'
<speed-> jebojih smotanci :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj vse jim rata prodat
<speed-> pa ves kak je drago to bilo
<speed-> mislim da so rekli da 150 eur po osebi
<speed-> pa tu v beltincih pri zvezdi
<speed-> celi mesec zeremo pa pijemo
<speed-> pa se spimo
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> naj vam raje dajo v zep to
<speed-> jaz pa sem ob 3.30 usred dunaja
<idioterna> aja ne upajo k bi vse zapili :)
<speed-> zgublen
<speed-> nic jasno kam morem ka zdaj
<idioterna> sej sam vedet mors ker becirk si
<speed-> in je tak dalec prislo
<speed-> da sem kar odprl prevoz.org, ob 4 je sel en za slo
<speed-> gremo v graz!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ja ja nevejo oni kak so nasi zakljucki
<speed-> saj mislim da bomo mi organizirali svoje slovenci pa mogoce ce kdo od ovih pride :)
<yang> speed-: 1,2,3,4,5,sex
<speed-> https://www.facebook.com/266803702984/photos/ms.c.eJxlk0GuBDAIQm~;0o1bU3v9i08ziJ~;PcEkSk1M0ls9HNuHFHf~;6PtN~;~_RaqIjJJIHOhUBjiqAUft5HSBM9VUNqPDE7zClucwKhtvz2xMZcxCFie5PUWHWU7OC2ghnLqLc5lqvsyQodGhVhpyKuvQs7KY4Vk6h3dJG9m7mNi7Y3VMfPegn1rby1ZbtKbqEGlmWMNmdtBh7x4ad~;Vhf6rp8C3nVDOx0dK5~;E1d61Knw6nv~;~;oAvCjQkg~-~-.bps.a.10155008591047985.1073741826.266803702984/10155008594292985/?type=3&theater
<Pepelka> SCOOP & SPOON - 'Cooking for Christmas' | Facebook
<Pepelka> »'Cooking for Christmas'«
<speed-> ce slucajno koga zanima
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> GROZA
<speed-> vsi na kupu, te pa smo mogli bit kulturni, ccc :)
<zdobbie> sej si lahko v slovenscini nekulturen
<speed-> ja saj mas prav
<idioterna> v srbscini pa ne, k to razumejo :)
<speed-> ma nasa firma je ze na pol balkanska, vse slabe besede ze znajo :)
<idioterna> a "jebem ti tri silose zita zrno po zrno!"
<zdobbie> glavno, da si diplomo dobu
<speed-> haha ja
<zdobbie> pa da ste bli v blagoslovljenem prostoru https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/15304108_10155008598092985_8609786630215366128_o.jpg?oh=5601187abfdcbe84dcf1782411ba78b5&oe=58B9E3A5
<speed-> :D :D
<speed-> samo slabo
<speed-> skoraj 3 leta star blagoslov
<speed-> ne saj kul vse lepo in prav, samo nisem jaz za take zadeve
<speed-> kmecki ljudje, daj normalno hrano pa unlimited pijace
<speed-> pa bomo vsi najbolj srecni :D
<skyx> :D
<skyx> true!
<dz0ny> https://mbreport.si/bk-reporter/slovenci-v-avstriji-nezazeleni/
<speed-> uničenje avstrijske kulture, prevzem njihovih služb in polastitev njihovih žensk.
<speed-> :)))
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> that's how it starts
<idioterna> na konc pa avtoceste luknje dobijo
<dz0ny> barabe :)
<speed-> vse babe jim bomo posilili
<speed-> ka pa bojo te
<speed-> ko bodo samo half breedi
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> aja speed- ti ne zastopis nemsko?
<speed-> ne
<zdobbie> pol jim nisi nevaren
<speed-> najbolj sem jim nevaren po tem takem
<speed-> delovni migrant haha
<dz0ny> to se bolj k se bo punca morala slo naucit
<dz0ny> poslovenil nemko ejga
<dz0ny> al pa avstrijko no
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> to glih
<yang> dz0ny: gospodarski migrant ni pravilna beseda, ekonomski migrant
<yang> toti stajerci ne vejo po slovensko pisate
<speed-> eh saj so vredi
<speed-> moj razrednik je rekel, tudi stajerec je clovek, kaj mores :D
<yang> hehe
<speed-> drugace pa vem da si mene mislo in znamo ce hocemo!
<speed-> ampak mi vseeno dobimo slovenske podnapise
<speed-> pa ves zakaj, ker se tanja ribic tak muci s prekmurscino, da te itak mores prebrat ka bi rada
<yang> hehe
<yang> Đurica
<idioterna> yang: v cem je pa razlika med "gospodarski migrant" pa "ekonomski migrant" ?
<yang> Jst sem zaslužen za njen članek na WP-EN
<yang> pravilna besedna zveza je ekonomski migrant
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> po cem to sklepas?
<yang> http://fran.si/iskanje?View=1&Query=ekonomski+migrant&AllNoHeadword=ekonomski+migrant
<Pepelka> Fran
<Pepelka> »Google slovenskih slovarjev. Brskaj po pol milijona slovarskih iztočnic v slovarjih Inštituta za slovenski jezik ali predlagaj novo slovensko besedo namesto prevzete, objavi predlog na Twitterju ali Facebooku ter povabi prijatelje h glasovanju.«
<speed-> tycooni so gospodarski haha
<yang> Sicer ni razlike, samo največkrat je uporabljena besedna zveza ekonomski migrant
<yang> idioterna: drugače pa vprašaj slavista
<yang> oz. slovenista
<metalcamp> saj lahko vprašaš preko frana
<yang> kar naj vpraša, če mu je do tega
<metalcamp> oz. fran vodi do drugih oddelkov
<speed-> kompliciramo
<speed-> *te
<metalcamp> ja, pa noben nič jamra
<metalcamp> kakšni slovenci pa ste
<metalcamp> ali smo
<speed-> ste poslusali ovega kako postanes slovenec
<metalcamp> manskeja?
<speed-> kak fajn razlozi :)
<speed-> ja
<yang> ja Michael Mansky, to jaz vedno predlagam mojim tujim kolegom
<metalcamp> več delov je
<metalcamp> katerega imaš v mislih?
<metalcamp> onega s sokom?
<speed-> v prvem ze fajn pove
<metalcamp> speed-, kompliciraš
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> slovenian grammar is a weapon of mass destruction
<speed-> drugace pa res zadnjic je nek stari modrez razlagal
<yang> Sicer pa kako ne poznate prekmurci slovenščine ? Kaj vas niso učili slovnice skozi osnovno šolo vsak dan ? Jaz poznam prekmurce ki so dvojezični, govorijo prekmursko in še knjižno slovenščino...
<speed-> modrec*
<metalcamp> saj ni še nihče umrl zaradi slovenske slovnice
<speed-> da je baje slovenija dobila dvojino od nas
<speed-> müva pa vüva :D
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> pa te ste vi sli na midva pa vidva
<speed-> "Kao
<speed-> :))
<speed-> yang smo mi to vse skos dali, samo glej ce ne gre za prezivetje
<speed-> pac ni potrebe
<yang> Moj sosed je purist
<yang> in me stalno popravlja
<speed-> ali ce das 2 prekmurca skup
<yang> Ljubljanski sleng je pač samosvoj
<speed-> te tudi si zajebal
<yang> Mislim saj Vladek čisto lepo po slovensko poje, kadar ne poje v prekmurščini
<yang> Edino v tisti "Če bi midva kdaj se srečala" je naredil bolj zaradi rime :)
<speed-> yang prej se naucis, lazje ti bo
<speed-> pac nisi mel srece, da bi zivel z prekmurci
<yang> Jaz mislim da ste Prekmurci ok
<speed-> vsi ki so bili okoli mene v lj, so po par mesecih tekoce razumeli prekmurscino
<speed-> :)
<speed-> lahko d'kwaschen retashy poslusajo evo
<speed-> tudi en mali plus haha
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPtX7Xw-es8
<Pepelka> D'kwaschen retashy: Zet - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1433273042 Giovani Mj (Gio)«
<speed-> danes sem hcerko od cinca v graz pelal lol
<speed-> ^^ pevec od teh pacientov
<yang> tega nisem nikoli razmel kaj guči
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEplypYWVNI
<Pepelka> D' Kwaschen Retashy - Ge Pogrejšan Tebe - YouTube
<speed-> pa ta je se tudi dobra hehe
<Pepelka> »D' Kwaschen Retashy - Ge Pogrejšan Tebe Poslüjšaj tij zaj, ženska, pesem tou, ka zavolo nje de itak dosta čemerouf, mo probo ti odprejti nouvi horizont, ma r...«
<speed-> yang, evo to ti pravim, prides nekam na goricko pa nebos prezivel, ker nevejo angleski :D
<yang> hehe
<yang> speed-: boš predlagal kako dobro etno glasbeno skupino s prekmurja ?
<speed-> huh
<speed-> tu si me pa dobo
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<speed-> nimam pojma
<metalcamp> yang, edna
<metalcamp> mogoče še škm banda, čeprav niso etno
<speed-> pa oni so rokerji :)
<speed-> no tam tam
<metalcamp> no, panontikon ni tipičen rock :)
<speed-> mnja
<speed-> zdaj sem jih prvic poslusal haha
<speed-> pa so mi dejansko vsi kolegi...
<speed-> samo sem pa hodo na vaje ko so se rockeri bili pred 15leti! :D
<metalcamp> yang, pa še džezzva
<metalcamp> hehe
<metalcamp> speed-, kaj pa mlada beltinska banda? :D
<speed-> e to pa bi lahko bili etno
<speed-> ce so ze stari bili :)
<speed-> pa langa
<speed-> pristna cigansko-prekmurska muzika
<jabuk> Sweet! WordPress 4.7 “Vaughan” is available! Read more at https://wordpress.org/news/2016/12/vaughan/
<jabuk> Published: Tue Dec 06 2016 20:27:41 GMT+0100 (CET)
<Pepelka> WordPress 4.7 “Vaughan”
<Pepelka> »Version 4.7 of WordPress, named “Vaughan” in honor of legendary jazz vocalist Sarah “Sassy” Vaughan, is available for download or update in your WordPress dashboard. New features in 4.7…«
<CrazyLemon> meh..wrong chan
<CrazyLemon> vidiš dz0ny da ne flooda :>
<zdobbie> not bad
<zdobersek> GitHub is DAOWN https://status.github.com/
<Pepelka> GitHub System Status
<CrazyLemon> the major will fix it..major Service Outage
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2016/12/06/newwind-wind-turbine-tree/
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> sam zihr je tole 'drevo' bird killer
<speed-> ne ce ma omejitev
<speed-> samo prinas bos to verjetno lahko samo odznotraj postavo :)
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15400322_1408855662487939_5198574823724760206_n.jpg?oh=fc60396d747fa1caa1bc3c2af2834988&oe=58FCBDF8
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli miška mala :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..freenode killal bota ker ni registered
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/AeJS0xAJvXyjbvyS10xds3qrKSa6XcTap0lFWPapgLE-lONC8xUisW2iGcsWR-qL3eIzi-dSL65v6iotMGh8D3I0t6M5eOrF3a0=w1920-h1080-rw-no ahaha
<zdobbie> for a person of your elderly age, you can sometimes really appear as a teenager
<zdobbie> kudos for that
<CrazyLemon> ty...it means alot to me
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtljnn0J4yo
<Pepelka> LIVE: Obama to deliver speech on counterterrorism - YouTube
<Pepelka> »US President Barack Obama is expected to give a speech on his administration's counterterrorism strategy at the MacDill Air Force Base in Tampa on Tuesday, D...«
<zdobbie> SORRYTRAILS CONFIRMED http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/montreal-375-tourism-sorry-1.3883832
<Pepelka> Montreal tourism campaign says 'sorry' to Toronto - Toronto - CBC News
<Pepelka> »A new Montreal tourism campaign says sorry to Toronto for all of the noise from their 375th birthday celebrations.«
<zdobbie> Guanta-no-mo
<metalcamp> ping
<jabuk1> metalcamp: pong
<simpleirc> hi
<upd_> o/
<simpleirc> how r you?
<upd_> great
<simpleirc> r you from lendava?
<simpleirc> murska sobota?
<upd_> no
<simpleirc> ok im sorry :)
<upd_> :)
<simpleirc> this weekend ill travel from pince to sežana
<simpleirc> all Slovenia :)
<upd_> nicw
<upd_> nice
<simpleirc> lubiana maribor
<simpleirc> celje murska sobota
<simpleirc> ........
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-07
<zdobbie> what is this tho
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Well-regulated channel
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIYT-MrVaI
<Pepelka> Edvard Grieg, In the Hall of the Mountain King from "Peer Gynt" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Edvard Grieg Peer Gynt, Op. 46 In the Hall of the Mountain King Hallé Orchestra Director Sir John Barbirolli«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2°C @07.12.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% severovzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:37, Kulminacija: 10:54:52, Sončni zahod: 15:18:08
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNr_nHEB3P3/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »See this Instagram photo by @borutpahor • 867 likes«
<skyx> lol
<msevwork> metalcamp, a ti zastopš tole https://doc.kerberos.io/2.0/installation/Multi-camera/Raspbian a v web interfaceu pol lahko samo 1 kamero gledaš morš za vsako kamero spawnat svoj webinterface?
<Pepelka> kerberos.io - Video Surveillance
<msevwork> A je Vili kle?
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> Vili Vrata?
<zdobersek> Osvobojen Vili?
<skyx> kjer je Maja je tudi Vili :)
<zdobersek> .yt arrested development bees
<jabuk1> BEES! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J2kc4oZTVU
<speed-> vilija ni
<speed-> na pivi je
<msevwork> Vili Resnik
<zdobersek> ruined
<idioterna> kr ja
<metalcamp_> msevwork: saj ti piše
<metalcamp_> msevwork: za vsako kamero svoj proces
<metalcamp_> drugače pa tole ne izgleda slabo, verjetno bom postavil po tem principu: https://doc.kerberos.io/2.0/installation/Multi-camera/Docker
<Pepelka> kerberos.io - Video Surveillance
<msevwork> metalcamp_, sej vem da pač vsak proces
<msevwork> samo to je ta proces k streama pa to
<msevwork> kaj pa v WebUIju
<msevwork> k pač gledaš ti te streame
<msevwork> a tm pa lahko vse naenkrat gledaš
<msevwork> a docker tut dela na orangeu?
<metalcamp_> afaik ja, če imaš kernel >= 3.8
<matjaz> ansible bi dobro pohendlal provisioning RPijev s kamerami
<metalcamp_> msevwork: baje tudi če imaš >= 3.10
<metalcamp_> matjaz: nimam pretirano veliko izkušenj z njim
<metalcamp_> ampak hvala za tip
<skyx> ansible zna bit kar ql :)
<skyx> drugace pa bash :P
<msevwork> metalcamp_, a mislš da pol webui lahko več kamer prikazuje? :D
<msevwork> k to je ključno
<msevwork> pa Å¡e ena stvar bi mogla bit v tem programu pol bi bil pa idealn
<msevwork> da si naštimaš en schedule pri katerem v določenih območjih ne bi smelo bit gibanja
<msevwork> če je gibanje pošlji email sms
<msevwork> pač security varianta
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/DvNoqX7
<Pepelka> What the hell - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ne vem kako imajo rešeno v primeru večih kamer z webui
<metalcamp_> nisem Å¡e stestiral
<metalcamp_> zvečer me spomni, bom pogledal
<msevwork> kaj a boš že stestiral?
<msevwork> a boš pogledal v source?
<msevwork> najs
<metalcamp_> bom probal, če lahko uporabim kamero na prenosniku, trenutno nimam nobene zunanje kamere na voljo
<matjaz> ziher se da
<msevwork> ja če jo mogoče nardiš kot IP-kamero, zelo dobra ideja
<CrazyLemon> zihr je pretežko
<CrazyLemon> i'd give up now while you are still ahead
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<zdobbie> faking fasizem na tem kanalu
<zdobbie> zatiranje izrazanja (v topicu)
<CrazyLemon> there's no freedom of speech here...
<zdobbie> looks like not Ubuntu to me https://youtu.be/iSf9JQLd708?t=55s
<Pepelka> How our cars get smarter - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> what does it look like to you ?
<CrazyLemon> debian?
<zdobersek> maebi
<msevwork> eh CrazyLemon sj zj mam kamerada k ga to tut zanima namreč metalcamp_a
<msevwork> pa Å¡e clo podobn hardware bo mel tko da sploh zmaga
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork zmaga zate..ne zanj
<zdobersek> yaysus
<zdobersek> mal prevec ze tole trajbamo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: brez skrbi, rtfm ti ne uide :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je najboljše za na hitro narest en json fajl.. go ali python?
<metalcamp_> na roke!
<msevwork> prov metacamp sj mal sm ga že
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ me mika ja..sam moram Å¡e sparsat podatke z enih strani :)
<CrazyLemon> [14:00:40] <metalcamp_>: na roke!
<CrazyLemon> [14:00:59] <msevwork>: prov metacamp sj mal sm ga že
<CrazyLemon> you are at work you pervert!
<msevwork> prav un tip da na ta orange pi pc da priporoča da se da deb k je namenjen za rpi2
<msevwork> hahahah
<msevwork> CrazyLemon,
<zdobersek> what's all this naughty talk
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: python json encoder/decoder ni dovolj enostaven?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ v primerjavi z go..ne zgleda ravno enostaven :) je pa res da sm python vsaj povohal..go pa niti ne toliko
<metalcamp_> https://docs.python.org/3/library/json.html
<Pepelka> 19.2. json — JSON encoder and decoder — Python 3.5.2 documentation
<CrazyLemon> joj ne..sam python docsov ne
<CrazyLemon> to je popolnoma nerazumljivo..popolnoma!
<CrazyLemon> v goju vsaj maš lepo struct pa poveš..tole je X, tole Y etc
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: če scrapaš podatke in te ne moti bloat lahko uporabiš scrapy, ti že sam ponuja različne opcije, med drugim tudi json
<metalcamp_> samo to je že kompliciranje, če že imaš spisan scraper
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a nemorš mixat programskih jezikov
<msevwork> da pač za en job uporabljaš go
<msevwork> potem pipeaš output naprej
<msevwork> pa uporablaš python npt
<msevwork> npr
<msevwork> a ta go bi bil zame tut kul a kko? da bi si tko kšne opravila delov?
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ne..prosim ne
<CrazyLemon> ostani pri node-red
<msevwork> warum
<CrazyLemon> tko ti lahko povemo da greš IBM fantom težit
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> ja kle ste neki go proji
<msevwork> GoPro*
<msevwork> ji
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> tko da bi blo to dobra izbira
<msevwork> drgač pa res pismo morm se naučit programirat
<msevwork> da vas bom lahko kšne bolj elaborated vprašanja pol spraševal
<msevwork> in boste bolj zadovoljni da se vam ne bo treba z bedarijami ukvarjat
<msevwork> drgač pa vsaka čast fantje dobri ste!
<msevwork> spoštujem vas na polno!
<msevwork> dobro ljudje!
<msevwork> dobri*
<msevwork> metalcamp_, kar sem gledal izgleda da morš vedt IP naslov od vsake kamere
<msevwork> tko da bi blo npr dobr če bi mel neko stran prej na kateri bi bili linki do vsake kamere
<msevwork> da bi jo potem klikal in bi videl od vsake dashboard...
<msevwork> al pa če bi blo clo tko in-situ, da bi mel kot tabe
<msevwork> in bi samo preklapljal med tabi znotraj spletne strani
<metalcamp_> mja, saj si lahko "ročno" dodaš tabe, če ima vsak proces ločen web ui
<metalcamp_> lahko pa doprogramiraš kvazi control room, če še nimajo
<metalcamp_> in tam dodaš funkcionalnosti, ki jih želiš na vseh kamerah
<msevwork> zj sm prašal deva bo povedal kko ma zj uštiman
<msevwork> k odgovoru mi je da kao lahko jih gledaš sam ni eksplicitno povedal če v istem webui-ju
<msevwork> metalcamp_, računam nate da si boš naredu tak nice custom solution pa ga pol poshareal :D
<msevwork> pol boš pa streamal mene online pa boš služu $$
<msevwork> hahaha joke
<msevwork> We have created a cloud application to solve this problem (https://cloud.kerberos.io). The idea is that you subscribe to a plan, and configure every machine you have with some credentials. Once configured, they will sync images to our cloud application.
<msevwork> aha zgleda pač pol hoče služt
<msevwork> da nemorš po defaultu zastonj
<msevwork> si morš sam naredit
<metalcamp_> ja, to sem zasledil
<metalcamp_> nekje si mora pokriti stroške razvoja
<msevwork> jap
<zdobersek> (02:27:45 PM) metalcamp_: nekje si mora pokriti stroške razvoja
<zdobersek> (02:20:20 PM) msevwork: pol boš pa streamal mene online pa boš služu $$
<zdobersek> I can sketch a money flow
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> potem je en tko napisal -> The Web server with virtual hosts is needed to aggregate each instance web ui in a single web page (the dashboard). The alternative is to re-write the current kerberos web-ui
<msevwork> metalcamp zgleda bo treba hackat :(
<msevwork> zakaj nemore neki just delat
<matjaz> pa sej maš že home-assistant?
<matjaz> tam je podpora več kameram
<msevwork> nimam Å¡e home-assistanta, sam loh bi ga deployal ja
<msevwork> al pa pač v node-redu bi nekak linke od kamer notr ruknu
<msevwork> da bi vsak dashboard od tega kerebrusa notr ruknu v tab od node-red dashboarda
<matjaz> men še zdej ni čist jasno kaj ta node-red sploh je
<matjaz> https://home-assistant.io/components/#camera
<Pepelka> Components - Home Assistant
<Pepelka> »List of the built-in components of Home Assistant.«
<matjaz> home assistant podpira vse kamere
<matjaz> pa ni bolj simpl konfiguracije
<matjaz> KEREBRUSA
<matjaz> HAHA
<matjaz> Å¡ele zdej vidu
<matjaz> opensores kerbrus srevice
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/NmaKmCxe#69Q8BBXn3uI9NHMqW4YoQsqR
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> sej neki Å¡e bo od tega :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: kaj to parsas?
<CrazyLemon> skyx elektriko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<skyx> link da vidim?
<CrazyLemon> do česa? sj maš link zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> brb
<matjaz> omg kolk izpadov
<skyx> iz katerega url-ja parsas :)
<skyx> sem sele joinal na channel pred kratkim :P
<msevwork> matjaz, pa metalcamp_ node-red nas reš pri temu...ta dashboard njihov...sam pač embeddaš vsak ta kerebrus instance k je za eno kamero v svoj tab na node-red dashboardu z iframeom in bobs your uncle
<metalcamp_> matjaz: nima smsov!
<matjaz> metalcamp_, seveda ima!
<metalcamp_> pa motion detectiona
<metalcamp_> pa...
<msevwork> matjaz a pol ti uporabljaš home-assistant?
<metalcamp_> preveč enostavno je!
<msevwork> kera stvar to metalcamp_
<matjaz> msevwork, jap
<msevwork> matjaz a maš pol še druge stvari prek tega avtomatizirane
<msevwork> kko gre ta yaml, a notr pišeš rules a kaj
<msevwork> da ko je nek condition naredi tole pa take fore
<matjaz> msevwork, zaenkrat samo luči
<msevwork> a maš Hue?
<matjaz> affirmative
<msevwork> noice you right boy you
<idioterna> hue hue hue
<msevwork> rich*
<matjaz> but why?
<matjaz> žarnice so 14 eur
<msevwork> aja cheap
<metalcamp_> msevwork: yaml se ponavadi uporablja v config file-ih
<msevwork> kko a niso 60usd ena žarnca
<msevwork> a maš Milight a kaj :D
<msevwork> metalcamp_, zakaj pa vsi jamrajo pol kok je Hue drago
<matjaz> model ...
<msevwork> čak da poguglam
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Personal-Wireless-Lighting-Bayonet/dp/B0152WXDDQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1481119182&sr=8-3&keywords=hue+lights
<Pepelka> Philips Hue White Personal Wireless Lighting LED B22 Light Bulb, 1 x 9.5 W Bayonet Cap [Apple Homekit Enabled]: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting
<Pepelka> »Philips Hue White Personal Wireless Lighting LED B22 Light Bulb, 1 x 9.5 W Bayonet Cap [Apple Homekit Enabled]: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting«
<metalcamp_> omg
<matjaz> ajde dobr, 15gbp
<metalcamp_> "msevwork: čak da poguglam"
<metalcamp_> omg!
<msevwork> wut kaj pa je pocen
<msevwork> aja ta ni color je sam bela
<msevwork> to sux metalcamp_
<matjaz> kaj mi bojo barve
<msevwork> morš za tak dnar še barvno dobit :)
<msevwork> za v kuhinjo dnevno sobo pa spalnico, drugje so loh bele
<msevwork> da maš žurko pol
<msevwork> ne drgač pa kul
<msevwork> a se da Hue hub shackat
<msevwork> diyat mislm rečt
<msevwork> da saj tm mal pršparaš
<msevwork> a se da te žarnce dimmat?
<matjaz> dimmat se jih da
<matjaz> hub mora bit
<msevwork> zihr se ga da diyat s kšnmu raspberryjem
<msevwork> a tvoje žarnce pol tut ddosajo?
<msevwork> a jih maš zaklenjene v kšnem zaporu :D
<matjaz> nope nope yes
<msevwork> nooice
<msevwork> matjaz, pa isto si lahko embeddam spletno stran od home-assistenta v node-red dashboard
<msevwork> da mam vse na enem mestu
<msevwork> verjetno bi blo embeddanje spletne strani v home-assistant dashboard bistveno težje
<msevwork> tko da juhej i'm happy with all the technologies
<msevwork> matjaz kok cpuja pa kur HASS?
<upd_> https://www.mimovrste.com/seznami/darila-najboljsa-zena
<Pepelka> DARILA ZANJO - Najboljša žena | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »mimovrste=) nakupujmo z nasmehom. Široka ponudba in ugodne cene na enem mestu.«
<upd_> parni čistilnik :d
<idioterna> kr sexist
<upd_> zakaj
<msevwork> well
<msevwork> end of work for today almost :)
<msevwork> can go back home hacking stuff
<msevwork> fajn se mejte fantje
<CrazyLemon> skyx !g elektro primorska obvestila
<Pepelka> Obvestila o izklopih | Elektro Primorska http://www.elektro-primorska.si/omrezje/obvestila-o-izklopih
<skyx> tnx
<Matthai> Hoj, a kdo ve tole: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t689007/zacetek
<Pepelka> Libreoffice Impress opombe @ Slo-Tech
<idioterna> sm lih prebral, pojma nimam
<_upd_> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/806465289500184576
<Pepelka> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Šta je miške? (heker @QuoiQurats) https://t.co/AV12auBSPd"
<idioterna> to sm vidu ja
<idioterna> pahor je skor k trump
<yang> Lustno sluzbo ma tale msev"work", irca cel dan ko je v sluzbi
<idioterna> jah, sej mamo vsi intelektualci tako
<idioterna> pa muziko poslusamo
<idioterna> pa cackamo muda, pa ucimo se novih stvari vsak dan
<idioterna> ne nujno v tem vrstnem redu
<yang> a ti si samooklicani intelektualec al kaj ?
<yang> :)))
<idioterna> ne vem ce sm samooklicani
<idioterna> mene so kr v soli oklical za intelektualca
<idioterna> no, rekl so mi da sm "pedr"
<idioterna> ampak sej to je isto
<yang> ojej
<yang> pol pa nimas lepih spominov na solo
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> i had the last laugh
<idioterna> so drugi k jim je blo velik tezje :(
<yang> vsacga k te je zmerjal bi mogu s cevljem po glavi pa bi mel mir
<idioterna> ma, so me naucil da se tega ne sme pocet
<yang> ja, pol si si pa sam kriv, k se nisi znal zase postavit
<idioterna> sem mel priloznost enmu zlomit roko, pa nisem
<idioterna> pa bi si zasluzu, k me je tepu
<idioterna> pa me pol dolg casa ne bi mogu vec
<yang> vsake 14 dni bi ga po gipsu udaril, bi mel do konca sole mir
<idioterna> ja, sam pol bi js bil bully
<idioterna> pa nism
<idioterna> itak je pa ze sam od sebe dost kislo gledu ko me je ksne 10 let poznej srecal ko je delal na salterju na enaa
<idioterna> je reku "teb gre pa neki dobr"
<idioterna> ko je vidu kok sm zapravu za racunalnike
<yang> no evo, pa si ga zajebal
<yang> nc grem se mal oddelat
<idioterna> zakaj zajebal
<idioterna> basically sm placu marzo, da je loh mel job
<idioterna> pa mi ni nc zal
<yang> ma jst sem dober prjatu z unim k mi je "Å¡ljivo" naredil ob koncu sole
<idioterna> prej al slej je mogu pogruntat da je bil on bad guy, men pa tut ni dost slabo v zivljenju
<yang> ko smo bli mulci smo se pac radi vsi ravsal neki
<idioterna> da bi se mogu komurkoli mascevat
<idioterna> ja js se nism maral ravsat
<yang> pac eni se niso marali tepst, ampak so se branili vsaj
<yang> drugace so se pa skoz spravljali na njih
<yang> bbl
<idioterna> ja, kr smotan, da se spravljajo na take k nobenmu nc nocejo
<matjaz> http://edw519.posthaven.com/it-takes-6-days-to-change-1-line-of-code
<Pepelka> It Takes 6 Days to Change 1 Line of Code - Ed Weissman
<Pepelka> »(A true story.) Philip (President): Our factory is underutilized by 10%. Either we start building more of our backlog or we lay people off. I'd rather keep everyone busy, build inventory, and get...«
<matjaz> umru
<lynxlynxlynx> avč
<zdobbie> hoi
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/70r6lmg.gifv
<Pepelka> Grandma don't give a fuck
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the magnificent seven
<jabuk1> The Magnificent Seven |23 Nov 1960 128 min| Action, Adventure, Western
<jabuk1> An oppressed Mexican peasant village hires seven gunfighters to help defend their homes.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.8/10 (68,927 glasov) | Tomato: 8.0/10 40 reviews (users: 3.8/5 53431 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054047
<CrazyLemon> meh..komaj zdaj vidu 1960
<CrazyLemon> !g the magnificent seven
<Pepelka> The Magnificent Seven (2016) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2404435/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb The Magnificent Seven (2016)
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<lynxlynxlynx> sliš se kot seven samurai ripoff
<zdobbie> .imdb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2404435/
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<Pepelka> Die glorreichen Sieben (2016) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Antoine Fuqua. With Denzel Washington, Chris Pratt, Ethan Hawke, Vincent D'Onofrio. Seven gun men in the old west gradually come together to help a poor village against savage thieves.«
<zdobbie> .imdb tt2404435
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<metalcamp> zdobbie, you forgot sudo
<speed-> matjaz hahah dobra
<speed-> skoraj taki pacienti kak mi :D
<matjaz> vsaka firma se vsaj malo najde v tej zgodbi :D
<speed-> birokracija
<lynxlynxlynx> sej dailywtf poznata?
<matjaz> seveda :)
<Matthai> ha, jaz sem pa naredil dober trik s Signalom... vpišeš stacionarno številko in 2 minuti ti skuša pošiljati SMS-e. Ko ne gre, ti napiše, da te bodo poklicali. Vzameš svinčnik in avtomat ti pove verification code. To potem vpišeš in imaš registrirano Signal številko.
<Matthai> zdaj pa najboljši del... na Hrvaškem imajo telefonske govorilnice napisane telefonske številke - lahko pokličeš gor. :-)
<matjaz> ha, najs :)
<Matthai> in če imaš rootan telefon, daš gor or-wall, ki ti vse povezave zrouta v Tor
<Matthai> in potem imaš totalno anonimno komunikacijo :-)
<Matthai> sicer klici ne delajo, ampak zdaj so uvedli zvočna sporočila - press-to-talk super deluje
<Matthai> in tam latenca ni problem
<Matthai> celo v skupinah :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<Matthai> evo, sem sprobal preko Tora, in dela super... je pa res, da moraš imeti rootan telefon in potem v Orbotu nastaviti "per application" - katere naj proxy avtomatično preusmeri v Tor
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @07.12.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:37, Kulminacija: 10:54:52, Sončni zahod: 15:18:08
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<johnnyyy> ojla, imam eno vprašanje
<johnnyyy> vsake toliko se spozabim in odprem kup programov ki mi požrejo celoten RAM
<johnnyyy> ker nimam SWAPa, je stanje takšno da sistem zmrzne in rabim reset
<johnnyyy> ima kdo kakšno rešitev za GNU/Linux (Ubuntu) da bi mi avtomatsko ubilo proces ki največ zasede, če količina zasedenega pomnilnika pride nad XX%
<Matthai> hmm, to bi se dalo skripto napisati
<Matthai> ps aux --sort=-%mem | awk 'NR<=10{print $0}'
<Matthai> tole ti izpiše 10 pricesov ki požrejo naječ rama
<Matthai> free -h ti izpiše koliko rama je porabljenega
<Matthai> potem pa malo grep, awk, itd.
<Matthai> pa crontab
<Matthai> :-)
<johnnyyy> mislil sem tako brez skripte, npr v limits.conf
<johnnyyy> tako neka standardna rešitev
<johnnyyy> :)
<Matthai> huh, to pa ne vem
<yang> johnnyyy: nimas moznosti dodeliti nek file v swap, tam fajl lahko kreiras, ce imas se kaj odvecnega prostora na disku
<yang> recimo takole https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<johnnyyy> ja to poznam mkswap pa swapon
<johnnyyy> pa pol konfiguracija v /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<yang> swapiness lahko nastimas v sysctl.conf
<yang>  /etc/sysctl.conf
<yang> aha saj pise v manualu tudi
<johnnyyy> ok, tnx
<idioterna> yang: kaj je s tistim wikijom k si pejstnu
<yang> hm
<yang> aja v querijy
<lynxlynxlynx> johnnyyy: načelom bi moral oom killer od jedra sam poskrbet za to
<lynxlynxlynx> dostikrat pa traja predolgo
<lynxlynxlynx> zapleten problem
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če se ga da kaj nastavljat, razišči
<johnnyyy> ja, najprej sem imel probleme z enim memory leakom z rdesktopom
<johnnyyy> potem sem to odpravil, zdej mam pa ta problem
<johnnyyy> ko zalavfam virtualko
<johnnyyy> pa je že vse prepozn
<johnnyyy> in ne morem nič
<johnnyyy> sicer se mi to naredi pri 20+ dni uptime ampak, mi je zoprno potem vse konzole spravit nazaj v red
<lynxlynxlynx> meni ponavadi uspe preklop na navaden terminal ctrl-alt-f3 recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> redko je preveč laga, da bi se uspel prijavit kot root in na roke fentat barabo
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-08
<zdobbie> .hjålp
<upd_> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 3.9°C @08.12.2016 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% zahodnik 1.26 m/s (4.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:10, Kulminacija: 10:56:34, Sončni zahod: 15:18:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd_> .vreme polhov gradec
<jabuk> ARSO: Topol (692m): -1.6°C @08.12.2016 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:43, Kulminacija: 10:56:14, Sončni zahod: 15:18:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> .vreme kočevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -7°C @08.12.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:57, Kulminacija: 10:54:02, Sončni zahod: 15:18:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> brrr
<zdobbie> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -4°C @08.12.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:33, Kulminacija: 10:52:25, Sončni zahod: 15:14:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 43min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> metalcamp, a pol si kj sprobal kerebrus.ioja
<msevwork>  morm si docker naložit da si deployam kerebrusa za foro tut na pc
<slax0r> sup
<zdobbie> uporaba SUPov v tem kanalu je placljiva!
<slax0r> make me
<msevwork> aja kje mamo pa jezero da gremo supat
<matjaz> v LJ mamo sneg
<matjaz> GG weather
<zdobbie> well deserved?
<msevwork> jp vidm ja
<msevwork> sam zlo rahlo matjaz
<msevwork> ...ej a webhook ni enako websocket?
<matjaz> glih tolk da je vse belo
<msevwork> vidm da webhook ni enako websocket
<yang> matjaz: ne pretiravaj, ko potem bodo kaki gorenjci prisli s sankami v ljubljano
<yang> samo slana je
<matjaz> slana je reku
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3°C @08.12.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:36, Kulminacija: 10:55:18, Sončni zahod: 15:18:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> nehal je snežit
<msevwork> :D
<yang> lahko da je kje malo naletavalo, tukaj ni nic
<yang> je pa megla
<matjaz> sej je samo proti Črnučam
<yang> matjaz: a ti si iz Črnuč ?
<matjaz> nope, Gorenjska
<msevwork> ke si naše gore list
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km JZ od RADEČ @08/12/2016 09:05:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.1+E
<msevwork> ajga matjaz :D, a pol v temu HASS-u maš za rgb lučke color-picker?
<msevwork> a si lahko tut za mqtt rgb lučke isto color-picker postavš pa pošilja ukaze prek mqttja?
<matjaz> da se Å¡timat RGB ja
<matjaz> za MQTT nisem zih
<matjaz> evo yang, samo zaradi tebe sem Å¡el na cigaret
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/sneg.jpg
<CrazyLemon> [09:25:47] <matjaz>: evo yang, samo zaradi tebe sem Å¡el na cigaret
<CrazyLemon> yang why do you want him to die?!! WHY YANG?!
<matjaz> I'm gonna die anyway
<CrazyLemon> like..right now?! :/
<matjaz> that, I don't know
<zdobbie> matjaz: ping
<zdobbie> !?!?!?
<zdobbie> he ded
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | RIP matjaz ? - 2016
<zdobbie> 2016 strikes again
<msevwork> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> :(
<msevwork> ni no js ne sprejmem tega
<CrazyLemon> and it is all yangs fault
 * matjazs_soul up up and away!
<zdobbie> baiii
<metalcamp_> sup
<CrazyLemon> hah..matthai je s svojim mailom na lugos mailing list pristal v...spamu :D
 * CrazyLemon dobu pismo, kjer je naslov v zlati barvi! oziroma zlate črke!
<msevwork> metalcamp_, sup sup
<msevwork> a si preizkusu kerberosio?
<msevwork> js bom ta projekt od zdj imenoval kr keber
<metalcamp_> samo dokumentacijo sem uspel prečekirati
<metalcamp_> isto za home assistanta
<msevwork> js pa zle sprobavam home assistanta
<msevwork> zgleda luštn pa simpl
<msevwork> k je tok examplov pr vsaki stvari
<metalcamp_> nisi na Å¡ihtu?
<msevwork> sm
<msevwork> sam nam je crknu superračunalnik
<msevwork> pa mam več cajta in sm si kle na workstation inštaliral nodered pa vse :D
<msevwork> pa hass
<msevwork> sj pišem en člank drgač
<metalcamp_> :)
<msevwork> metalcamp_, zakaj mi je dal temperaturo v un krogec
<msevwork> namest da bi ga dal na un bel "list" tko k kšn switch
<msevwork> pa tele mqtt notifications ne razumem čist v hassu
<msevwork> k je primer tko da ti pošlješ notification brokerju
<msevwork> bi mel bl sense da on teb pošlje
<metalcamp_> hass?
<metalcamp_> nisem Å¡e instaliral
<matjazs_soul> msevwork, tisti krogci so senzorji
<matjazs_soul> kar je pa v karticah so pa platforme/moduli
<matjazs_soul> tko nekako
<matjazs_soul> za večino stvari imaš dvojno implementacijo
<matjazs_soul> pol pa kaj hočeš
<speed-> ka zdaj pubeci delamo kaj
<speed-> ...hvaljena marija... tak kak sem danes veren se nigdar nisem bil :p
<skyx> glede na vreme danes bomo bol slabo produktivni :)
<skyx> bolj*
<speed-> ja mrzlo za popizdit sem glih s hrvaske prisel
<msevwork> a pol lahko da krogce v kartice tut
<msevwork> dam*
<msevwork> aja matjaz ti si mojster za hass
<speed-> sem se na kavi ustavo pa mislim da sem napol zmrzno...
<msevwork> sm mislu da je metalcamp k sta obadva na M :D
<matjaz> mi je že žal da sem se oglasu
<speed-> :)
<speed-> delaj se mrtvega!!
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> en sj je čist simpl matjaz
<msevwork> nebom rabu velik
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> matjaz, https://home-assistant.io/components/input_slider/ a ti tukaj ta spodnji example dela
<Pepelka> Input Slider - Home Assistant
<Pepelka> »Instructions how to integrate the Input Slider component into Home Assistant.«
<matjaz> pojma nimam
<msevwork> matjaz, uspel mi je če boš rabu pomoč kr vprašej :P
<zdobbie> msevwork: a loh js
<msevwork> noes
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/iSu4CZr.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie IRL ^
<matjaz> "You play ti win the game!"
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<matjaz> "JUST DO IT!"
<msevwork> matjaz, a teb rgb picker dela?
<msevwork> men se ne prikaže
<matjaz> ne vem, ker ne uporabljam RGB
<zdobbie> Greyscale Pleb!
<CrazyLemon> said a toaster
<zdobbie> toasterist much?
<CrazyLemon> a bit
<msevwork> matjaz
<msevwork> o shit snickers mi je padu not v tipkovnico
<msevwork> hotu sm rečt matjaz ja sam barvno temperaturo pa nastavlaš
<msevwork> a to nimaš color pickerja za barvno temperaturo
<matjaz> kakšen color picker če je samo ena barva?!
<zdobbie> "o shit snickers mi je padu not v tipkovnico" je stipkal po tipkovnici, v kateri je bil tudi snickers
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> zj nimam kj čokolada je notr
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> matjaz, kko ni samo ena je več odtenkov rumene
<msevwork> bele
<msevwork> če maš barvno temperaturo
<matjaz> msevwork, ja, sam tega ne štimaš prek color pickerja
<msevwork> kko pa
<matjaz> slider maš
<msevwork> meh to že znam
<msevwork> slider naštimat
<msevwork> teli grafi so mi mal čudni drgač
<matjaz> men sliderja ni blo treba nič naštimat
<matjaz> pač je tam
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> toj zto k maš Hue
<matjaz> huehuehueyes
<msevwork> no sj za milight je isto vrjetn že tm
<msevwork> sam pač če bi si diyov kšn mqtt rgb led strip
<msevwork> bi pol to pršlo v poštev
<matjaz> milight je kitajski crap
<yang> Ej kaj so te britvice nateg , 4 britvice 14 eur....
<yang> niso vredne 4 ejur
<skyx> yang: kdo se uporablja britvice danes? :D
<yang> pravi moski
<matjaz> pravi moški jih ne
<matjaz> ker brada
<skyx> vsaj prek subcribe si jih naroci k so ponavadi ceneje
<yang> skyx: preko katere firme ?
<skyx> jaz sam se brivnik za brado upoabljam in to je to ...
<skyx> yang: nv ker ne upoabljam :) ampak v tujini je to ful popularno
<yang> ja pa ne bom britvic iz tujine narocal, bodi resen
<skyx> za slo pa tudi pomojem obstaja en service
<yang> bom dal za postnino 10 eur
<matjaz> pa sej ne dobiš samo britvice
<msevwork> zakaj matjaz
<msevwork> zakaj je nateg
<msevwork> ej matjaz a za hass je kšn irc
<skyx> yang: bom poskusil poiskat in ti linkam :)
<msevwork> a samo gitter
<skyx> kaj je sploh hass?
<skyx> !g hass
<Pepelka> Haas Automation®, Inc. | CNC Machine Tools Made in the USA ... http://www.haascnc.com/
<msevwork> ne to ni
<msevwork> try harder
<matjaz> msevwork, as far as I know, I don't care
<msevwork> hass = home assistant
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> lol
<yang> huh ne bi si mislil, kaj vse opisuje beseda Đubre http://paste.debian.net/plainh/03e422db
<idioterna> zgleda so spustil "yang"
<idioterna> :)
<yang> Heh danes mi ena tajka-kitajka pravi "What is your name ? Jan ? You know what Jan means ?  Long one wiggling down..." pa se zacne smejat
<idioterna> se prav ti je po tajsk ime "dick" ?
<yang> Pol pa druga stranka pravi "Jao, Å¡ta bi dao da dodje kod mene, Å¡ta bi joj radio..."
<yang> pol smo se pa vsi smejal
<yang> Mislim, vedu sm da pomen to "wang" ampak za Jan pa prvič slišim
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/sansdn/status/806589953832423424
<Pepelka> San auf Twitter: "It's like day and night. https://t.co/Ms64YdjCTY"
<yang> https://twitter.com/elenacresci/status/806526067259437056
<Pepelka> Elena Cresci auf Twitter: "how dogs react to magic https://t.co/u4FEapkgSr"
<msevwork> yang, a si šu na masažo (s potencialnim happy endom :D)
<skyx> ne po britvice je sel :P
<yang> msev-: ne hodim na masaže
<yang> to ni za prave moške
<yang> razen če si športnik
<yang> Ha, šele danes sem opazil tole (prej mislim, da je bilo za plačljiv dostop do vsebine) http://www.mladina.si/174591/godbe-visoke-intenzivnosti/
<Pepelka> Godbe visoke intenzivnosti | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »Po velikem pretresu, selitvi iz Križank leta 2011, se je zdelo, da je Druga godba izgubila ne samo pomembno prizorišče, celo del svoje identitete.«
<upd_> http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/07/news/companies/nordstrom-rock-sold-out/
<Pepelka> Nordstrom's $85 leather-wrapped rock has sold out online - Dec. 7, 2016
<Pepelka> »Nordstrom's $85 leather-wrapped stone (yes, you read that right) has sold out online after going viral on social media.«
<CrazyLemon> bi se kdo igral?
<skyx> jaz bi jedel :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/2016/12/06/Pestro-na-sejmu-rodil-se-je-dojencek-moskega-je-ug
<Pepelka> Pestro na sejmu: rodil se je dojenček, moškega je ugriznil pes - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »Med Andrejevim sejmom v Gorici imajo polne roke dela tudi zdravniki in ostalo osebje goriške urgence. Na sejmu so pomagali pri porodu, enega od sprehajalcev je ugriznil pes, ponoči pa so pomagali ženski ,ki je zaužila preveč pekoče paprike, poroča Primorski dnevnik.«
<CrazyLemon> Okrog polnoči pa so oskrbeli še žensko, ki je zaužila preveč pekoče papriko, ki jo je kupila na sejmu. Želela je pokusiti namaz, zaužila je celo žličko, a zatem začutila tako močne bolečine v želodcu, da je skoraj izgubila zavest.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd_> https://gitlab.com/DerManu/QCustomPlot/commit/29aafbce469a36d175d4fb32cbfd1f50a6072890#c3f93f899dc246b5b384b17973d7b48bb73ad22a
<Pepelka> - fixed QCustomPlot::plottable/axis/.../click signals not being emitted since it… (29aafbce) · Commits · Emanuel Eichhammer / QCustomPlot · GitLab
<upd_> kako bi odpru tale fajl, z fixano kodo
<CrazyLemon> core.cpp ?
<CrazyLemon> https://gitlab.com/DerManu/QCustomPlot/raw/29aafbce469a36d175d4fb32cbfd1f50a6072890/src/core.cpp   ?
<upd_> ty ravno uspelo
<upd_> sem mislu da ni pravi fajl ne vem zakaj tam ctrl+f ne išče
<yang> CrazyLemon: če mislis, da si ti bolj pogumen, lahko prides sprobati Carolina reaper k meni
<CrazyLemon> yang a boš naredu namaz?
<yang> ne
<yang> laghk celga pojes
<yang> pa bomo pol video dal na YT
<CrazyLemon> je že nekaj videov na jutubih..who needs another one
<yang> ne vem ce je kak slovenski
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/08/the-nsa-has-been-listening-to-in-flight-cell-phone-calls-for-yea/
<Pepelka> The NSA has been listening to in-flight cell phone calls for years
<CrazyLemon> When the program was up and running, it could collect data in "near real-time" and airplanes could be tracked every two minutes using the cell connections.
<Pepelka> »Watch what you say if you use your phone in the sky.«
<CrazyLemon> pa pravijo da ne vejo kje je tist singapurski boeing
<CrazyLemon> al je bil malezijski? w/e
<yang> v Bermudskem trikotniku je verjetno
<yang> zato ga ne morjo najdt
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-09
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ka blodis ti?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ka eti ze saso v paniko kaple
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> 'jutro' !
<zdobbie> aye
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 37.km JZ od MIRNA @09/12/2016 08:22:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+13.21+E
<speed-> in
<speed-> delamo kaj?
<msevwork> jutro
<speed-> hai
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -4°C @09.12.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<msevwork> ej matjaz kko si že učer reku da morm nardit da grejo uni krogci v kartice notr :D
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:30, Kulminacija: 10:52:51, Sončni zahod: 15:14:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> avto sem su scohat
<speed-> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): -2°C @09.12.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:02, Kulminacija: 10:48:58, Sončni zahod: 15:08:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 39min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> wat kak te zdaj -2
<speed-> ce je 0 pisalo ko sem startal ob 5.30
<msevwork> zdobbie kaj to pomen
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): 2.4°C @09.12.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 17% severozahodnik 6.35 m/s (22.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:43, Kulminacija: 10:58:31, Sončni zahod: 15:19:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 41min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> holly shizzle
<speed-> wooooot
<msevwork> na Triglavu je toplej totalna inverzija
<speed-> .vreme graz
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<speed-> FU bot!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> fajn sonce sije
<zdobbie> .vreme Gradec
<jabuk> ARSO: Šmartno pri Slovenj Gradcu (455m): -5°C @09.12.2016 7:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severozahodnik 0.54 m/s (1.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:17, Kulminacija: 10:53:37, Sončni zahod: 15:13:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 40min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> msevwork: ja poledenel je
<zdobbie> bil!
<msevwork> a nimaš unga spreja
<msevwork> sam špricaš nerabš drgnt
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> streha !
<speed-> ni boljsega
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> sej sem su potem nazaj not iskat nek alkohol
<zdobbie> nimam sicer spreja, sem kr v 0.5l plastenko zamesu pa polivu gor
<zdobbie> kr dela
<zdobbie> HACK THE PLANET
<pitastrudl> in pol se ti zacne barva topiti
<pitastrudl> rip avto
<idioterna> .vreme vladivostok
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> psh
<metalcamp_> ne parsa samo arso podatkov?
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> včasih je delal
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.6°C @09.12.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:05, Kulminacija: 10:59:00, Sončni zahod: 15:22:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ur gf no mo
<pitastrudl> 404 not found
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: kudos on github profile pic
<zdobbie> REPORTED
<msevwork> a windows protivirusni znajo tut searchat kšne linux pakete za viruse
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ty
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/12/uncle-sam-pays-apple-to-legally-park-profits-abroad-via-bond-sales/
<Pepelka> Every US taxpayer has effectively paid Apple at least $6 in recent years | Ars Technica UK
<Pepelka> »If you think Apple is cheating via overseas tax trickery, you'll hate this move.«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme umag croatia
<jabuk> Umag, Croatia: -1.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-850776/
<CrazyLemon> sej dela!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme hamburg germany
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 8.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<pitastrudl> ja pa moral si dodat se hamburg germany tam
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> it didnt do that before!
<pitastrudl> "it's not a bag, its a fičr" ~noralimona
<CrazyLemon> well it does now!
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r
<speed-> majke!
<slax0r> speed-: ja nic, kaj, obrno san se ;)
<slax0r> jebes anglezinje :D
<speed-> cccc
<speed-> so avstrijke boljse? :D
<speed-> to ziher da so
<idioterna> kva, umag je minus?
<slax0r> hehe :)
<idioterna> a ni to na morju
<slax0r> speed-: sem glih zaj sasoju napisal vsega i svasta
<slax0r> ti skopiram
<slax0r> ne da se mi spet vse ponovno
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> dej na pastebin
<idioterna> da se mi preberemo
<idioterna> ce ni lih not kej intimnega
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/XJVD
<slax0r> ni, samo je prekmursko
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> bo zdobersek prevajal potem
<idioterna> a ti mas ze froce?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> deco, no
<speed-> jah slax0r
<speed-> kdaj mas te zdaj welcome back zurko haha
<slax0r> idioterna: ... 2
<slax0r> speed-: ne vem, zaj sem brezposelni :D
<idioterna> slax0r: a sta ze v soli
<idioterna> ostani brezposeln, to je top
<slax0r> idioterna: 1 ja
<speed-> pa zdaj bos sel nazaj
<speed-> kak si bil ali kak jep lan?
<slax0r> drug pa je se malo premajhen za vrtec ;)
<slax0r> speed-: ja, pravijo da mi dajo eno super ponudbo in v torek morem tja
<slax0r> da se dogovorimo
<idioterna> slax0r: ma dobro se zmeni in cao :)
<slax0r> idioterna: aye :)
<speed-> slax0r cakaj pa ze si doma?
<slax0r> ja, ker sem se zmenil z njimi, sem pac reko kak je na stvari, pa smo rekli da ni poante zaj se nek teden dni odpovednega roka delat, ker efekta itak ne bo
<speed-> kul kul
<speed-> eh pa ja jebes anglijo
<speed-> graz je cist kul
<speed-> pa dovolj blizu
<slax0r> pa saj je kul, ce bi bil sam, ali pa ce frocov nebi mel, bi slo to vse skoz
<slax0r> samo za zivet tam z familijo, no thanks
<slax0r> drugi dan sem dozivel need for speed style car chase, tip bi me skoraj povozil na prehodu
<speed-> heheh
<speed-> eh jaz mislim da bom spickal gor v graz
<idioterna> anglezi so znani po tem ja
<speed-> enkrat po novem letu
<slax0r> v naslednjem lezecem je skocil, zgubil nadzor pa se zabil v parkiran avto
<idioterna> slabs ko rusi so
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> isto kot rusi, sam trikrat bolj nervozni
<speed-> ka oviva mata nonstop silo
<speed-> jes pa bi vmes seu kaj pit z nasimi
<speed-> :))
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> zdej je antifasist zmagal ene volitve
<idioterna> tko da upejmo da bojo tudi druge
<slax0r> speed-: da se pa sam vozis pa se ti ne splaca ha?
<slax0r> jaz se zaj nekaj dogovarjam da bi bil 2 do 3 dni na teden od doma
<speed-> eh pa neda se mi sam vozit
<speed-> ka si nor
<slax0r> pac odvisno od work loada
<speed-> zdaj mamo vsaj zabavo celo pot
<speed-> saj idem sam vmes
<speed-> AMPAK
<speed-> te tudi se morem dol pelat
<idioterna> s kolesom pejt
<speed-> lahko tudi pijan
<speed-> te pa ves kak je to :D
<slax0r> pijan si boljsi sofer
<speed-> ja
<speed-> zadnjic smo se enkrat vlili
<slax0r> posebaj ce se peljes z taxijom
<speed-> pa nas je pelal sres
<speed-> po 4-5 pivah
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jaz sem bil na pune pijan
<speed-> nebi zvozo prvega ovinka
<speed-> :ČD
<idioterna> to je pa typo
<idioterna> 09:57< speed-> :ČD
<idioterna> pravilno je
 * speed- slaps idioterna around a bit with a large trout
 * speed- slaps idioterna around a bit with a large trout
<idioterna> Č:Đ>
<idioterna> aja vi ste mladi ne veste od kje je to :)
<speed-> stari smo
<speed-> to je problem
<slax0r> speed-: sres? keri sres?
<speed-> slax0r bratonski
<speed-> sasoja ni bilo
<speed-> naj z hannon tu pusto
<speed-> prej on mora domov k zeni
<speed-> blebleble
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: u sej res
<idioterna> slax0r: en film sem gledal k ga zdej lahko pogledas k si nazaj
<idioterna> slax0r: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu0c4Uq6VhM
<Pepelka> Astérix Chez Les Bretons (1986) (Film HD) (CC English) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Asterix Chez Les Bretons (Film HD) (CC English) (1986)«
<slax0r> probam spravit ubuntu server na NAS, pa noce in noce :(
<zdobbie_> at least you have a working NAS?
<slax0r> ja, busybox laufa gor
<slax0r> pa mam trenutno squeeze chroot prek usb kljucka
<slax0r> samo je too slow
<slax0r> moram se edino en c2d cpu nabavit da bo transcoder handlal 1080p
<speed-> jaz mislim da mam nek odpad
<speed-> od teh cpujev se
<slax0r> poglej ce mas c2d e4700
<slax0r> to je najjaci kaj se bo delal tu
<slax0r> dam za pivo pa pico pa je to to :D
<speed-> 1x cez vikend
<speed-> pico ti mej
<speed-> bos dal rajsi za 2 pivi
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> spoken like a true drunk
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ej bom pogledal so neki cpuji samo nevem tocno kaksi
<speed-> pa morem to malo premetat
<speed-> kiste, plate, v nekih skatlah mozno da se mam :D
<slax0r> sem probal bootat z p4 3ghz, pa ni slo
<slax0r> tak da verjetno je ta ze prenov
<msevwork> a je kdo tuki amazon prime member?
<speed-> slax0r racunaj jutri
<speed-> da to poiscem
<speed-> pa jutri mislim da tak pridem v ms
<msevwork> da bi mi takt k bojo uni "prime dnevi" k so amazon dash buttoni po 1usd naroču 5 :D
<speed-> tak da se na poti prisparas!
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> da jih shackam
<slax0r> speed-: hehe, kul :D
<CrazyLemon> gugl pravi da skyx ma b-day danes
<CrazyLemon> happy birthday skyx :)
<skyx> tnx ;)
<zdobbie_> hb skyx
<skyx> tnx :)
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<CrazyLemon> aww..a bd gift
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ySvyu7T.jpg
<skyx> lol :D
<idioterna> skyx: a zdej pa misls da si neki posebnga ce mas rojstn dan!
<idioterna> (vse najbolse)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDjsbwbYapE
<Pepelka> Conan & Andy Richter Learn A Traditional German Dance - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Conan and Andy learn the Schuhplattler, a Bavarian folk dance that involves a lot of butt slapping. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the o...«
<msevwork> konan the barbarian
<skyx> idioterna: dobra, hvala :P
<metalcamp_> skyx: vse najboljše
<skyx> hvala vsem skupaj za nazaj in za naprej :P
<metalcamp_> bom za vsak primer še tule vprašal... katera literatura se priporoča za e-r modelling? barkerjev case* method ali že kaj novejšega, bolj dodelanega?
<zdobbie> e-r?
<metalcamp_> entity relationship model/diagram
<metalcamp_> https://www.amazon.com/Case-Method-Entity-Relationship-Modelling/dp/0201416964
<Pepelka> Case*Method: Entity Relationship Modelling: Richard Barker: 9780201416961: Amazon.com: Books
<Pepelka> »Buy Case*Method: Entity Relationship Modelling on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders«
<metalcamp_> tole knjigo sem imel v mislih
<msevwork> a kdo pozna kšnga k ma openrov
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tYNRqNxFI
<Pepelka> Commercial Grand Theft - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#SFPD searching for suspects involved in 2 commercial grand thefts that took place on the 2100 block of Chestnut Street. Anyone with information is asked to ...«
<msevwork> run: open server: open tsdb store: open /var/lib/influxdb/data/_internal: permission denied
<msevwork> kako so skodiral človk inštalira pa ne dela zadeva
<msevwork> čist zmešani
<CrazyLemon> .time tokyo
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Tokyo, Japan je 22:54
<CrazyLemon> !g  run: open server: open tsdb store: open /var/lib/influxdb/data/_internal: permission denied
<Pepelka> cannot start influxdb · Issue #4824 · influxdata/influxdb · GitHub https://github.com/influxdata/influxdb/issues/4824
<msevwork> sj sm že bral to no
<CrazyLemon> in
<msevwork> ne rata mi še slabš k njemu
<CrazyLemon> kaj to pomeni ne rata ti
<msevwork> sj useen ne da se mi zle to fixat :D
<msevwork> pač problem je s permissioni ampak ne fixa njegov fix mojga issuea
<CrazyLemon> če ti se ne da zle to fixat..why are we even having this conversation?
<msevwork> i'm bored
<msevwork> yang, a veš to da si lahko zj sam z rtl-sdr+rpi nardiš svoj repeater
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, zato se pogovarjava "to show avici i was cool", by avici i mean you :D
<msevwork> just kiddin'
<msevwork> matjaz, tole me pa zanima zle...zakaj če prtisnem gor na eno luč k jo mam kao naštimano v home assistantu je skoz off tm napisan v urah
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo ModernDeck? :)
<msevwork> in pol če togglam za "on" gre takoj nazaj
<msevwork> js uporabljam CrazyLemon izjemen app
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ni app :)
<msevwork> extension
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a to lahko embeddam v node-red?
<msevwork> a se da url od tega dobit?
<CrazyLemon> se
<CrazyLemon> !g github moderndeck
<Pepelka> GitHub - imakewebthings/deck.js: Modern HTML Presentations https://github.com/imakewebthings/deck.js/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/dangeredwolf/ModernDeck
<Pepelka> GitHub - dangeredwolf/ModernDeck
<Pepelka> »Contribute to ModernDeck development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<msevwork> ja
<msevwork> kje kle vidm zj to :D
<msevwork> a searcham url
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork a imaš zadnjo različico? 6.1.1?
<CrazyLemon> če ja..klikni na en priljubljen tweet pa poglej kako zgledajo "REPLIES" "RETWEETS" "LIKES"
<CrazyLemon> a je mess al zgleda kul?
<msevwork> nism zj doma
<msevwork> bom
<msevwork> drgač pa ja če maš še kšn tak res dobr app/extension k to do share :D
<msevwork> ublock je kul npr :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://hackmd.io/features#slide-mode
<Pepelka> Features - HackMD
<msevwork> kul dz0ny
<msevwork> čeprov še ne znam markdowna ampak vsi ga hvaljo te blogerji pa podcasterji
<msevwork> :D
<dz0ny> a ste me vidl
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/DragonSprintCom/status/806865399107256320
<metalcamp_> msevwork: saj ni treba nič vedet glede md
<msevwork> dz0ny, kater si ti
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> a se to pogovarjate vmes k kodirate
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> pomoc tebi potrebuje izjemno koordinacijo
<dz0ny> lol
<msevwork> to je res
<msevwork> multidisciplirana ekipa je potrebna
<msevwork> narna*
<msevwork> no tut tisto prvo
<zdobbie> aye
<zdobbie> tech support and troll support
<dz0ny> un k je najblj plešast
<msevwork> js mam doma trolla
<msevwork> dz0ny, dobr narrows it down to 2 :D
<msevwork> a to sm te tok znerviral že tekom let da si izgubu nekaj las :D
<msevwork> sj js sm tut kr tak :D
<dz0ny> sam ti :D
<dz0ny> ne ne sej zdej mal rasejo nazaj
<dz0ny> nagujem pa to
<msevwork> najs, loh probaš un Rogaine v Avstriji kupš, je prov registriran kot zdravilo za zdravljenje plešavosti...ampak pomaga samo pr 33.333% uporabnikov :D
<msevwork> meh pomoje bom kr šu dons vse sm že naredu
<msevwork> mejte se
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what am i looking at
<CrazyLemon> MD editor?
<CrazyLemon> al je to rezultat pyramide :D
<CrazyLemon> any css master here?
<CrazyLemon> recimo da dva propertyja mata !important
<CrazyLemon> a daš !important !important če želiš prepisat prvo spremembo? :D
<yang> msev-: Đirlo Herbopil, pa je :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @09.12.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% zahodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:34, Kulminacija: 10:55:44, Sončni zahod: 15:17:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 44min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: izogibaj se jim
<CrazyLemon> lynx težko
<CrazyLemon> če želiš prepisat style ki je že v veljavi
<CrazyLemon> potem..jih moraš uporabit :)
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa samo bolje definiraj na kaj se nanašata
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm izbrisal iz extensiona !important tako da upošteva moj !important :)
<CrazyLemon> lynx jah ne gre boljše :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dokaži
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/dangeredwolf/ModernDeck/tree/master/ModernDeck/sources
<Pepelka> ModernDeck/ModernDeck/sources at master · dangeredwolf/ModernDeck · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to ModernDeck development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<CrazyLemon> line 5441 or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> tole https://github.com/CrazyLemon/ModernDeck/commit/b3e4325e8cb26446ee90bf5044728333452bbb65#diff-5c1983c7fac7f2127fcfd2a2da618444L5451
<Pepelka> Improvements to tweet stat · CrazyLemon/ModernDeck@b3e4325 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to ModernDeck development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<lynxlynxlynx> in kje je konflikt?
<lynxlynxlynx> bi se rad izognil spreminjanju upstream ?
<CrazyLemon> lynx aje
<CrazyLemon> aye*
<CrazyLemon> ampak sej dela zdaj
<CrazyLemon> dokler on ne spremeni v upstreamu kaj v moderendeck.css :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a tistega elementa ne moreš še bolj podrobno označit
<lynxlynxlynx>  .tweet-detail-action-item.margin-ln span # recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa zagotovit, da bo tvoj css apliciran za originalnim
<CrazyLemon> lynx nope..ker je li class..above that je sam Å¡e ul kar je pa pointless :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej rabiš below
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, upstream bug
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7hKWUfW8JE
<Pepelka> Christmas-music-carousel-snap! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »As part of our festive competition to build a seasonal snap on your RaspberryPi...we made an attempt ourselves! The snap allows you to play a Christmas music...«
<CrazyLemon> coz everyone wants to download 50MB of data..for one song
<CrazyLemon> .yt filous let it snow
<jabuk> Filous - Let It Snow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XlZZZ2HgfI
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omata.com/product
<Pepelka> omata
<Pepelka> »We are world-class product makers with a lifelong passion for cycling, and we believe everything about your bike should be as pure, inspiring and beautiful as the ride itself. That is why we are building the world's first analogue GPS bike computer.«
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je sexy!
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2016/12/09/anonimizacija-signala/
<CrazyLemon> katerega signala?!?!
<CrazyLemon> zobne paste? :P
<upd_> keeeek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0CJMGUhr5U
<Pepelka> Crazy morning outside the office - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Montreal, QC Credits : Willem Shepherd. Licensing : licensing@storyful.com«
<upd> Linux DESKTOP-R6IR2JI 3.4.0+ #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 1 17:06:05 CST 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux :)
<pitastrudl> ok
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-10
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.8°C @10.12.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:00, Kulminacija: 10:59:26, Sončni zahod: 15:22:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm..not that bad
<CrazyLemon> a je uporabljal kdo scrapy? :)
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, recimo, da ja
<metalcamp> razen, če boš postavil kakšno zaguljeno vprašanje, potem še nisem slišal za scrapy :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp imam nested elemente..in en for gre pač čez vse in tam mam yield z elementi ki se večkrat pojavijo ampak znotraj teh elementov imam še ene elemente ki se večkrat pojavijo.. dvakrat for ne morem dat z yield in ne vem a obstaja kaj takega kar sm spregledal :)
<zdobbie> ksne elemente?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kuhinjske
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-12-10%2016-48-35.png
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.ibm.com/contact/si/sl/
<Pepelka> Stopite v stik z IBM-om - - Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> to so ti..notranji elementi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol :D
<CrazyLemon> torej h3 +  ul nastopajo v paru
<CrazyLemon> in to mi dela težave :)
<CrazyLemon> {'fromHour': u'10:00', 'streets': [u'KNE\u0160KE RAVNE 10, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, B\u0160', u'KNE\u017dA B\u0160', u'LOJE 2, 6, 8', u'SELA NAD PODMELCEM 18', u'TEMLJINE 15'], 'location': u'Nadzorni\u0161tvo: TOLMIN', 'toHour': u'13:00 ', 'date': u'torek, 13. 12. 2016', 'cities': [u'5216 MOST NA SO\u010cI', u'5220 TOLMIN', u'5242 GRAHOVO OB BA\u010cI']}    tole je json
<idiotern1> KNE
<idiotern1> a to je "kajneda"
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad 'city' : 'Tolmin', 'streets': [ bla, bla ,bla]
<CrazyLemon> dont you read unicode?!?
<CrazyLemon> \u0160 = Å 
<idiotern1> BÅ 
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne vem kaj jim je ta BŠ.. velikokrat se izpiše
<zdobbie> lul http://lh5.ggpht.com/_9F9_RUESS2E/TE2RSMGXVoI/AAAAAAAADSw/6QmbiW0575o/s800/photoshop-mistakes-metro-vs-sun.jpg
<CrazyLemon> waves are much smaller and smoother!
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, lahko yieldaš en element in ga kasneje update-aš
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, drugače pa če želiš podatke samo za Tolmin, jih očistiš/sfiltriraš v pipelineu
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ja..sam mogu bi preverit na katerem mestu je tolmin (v arrayu) in nato preverit koliko <li> (ulic) je za tolmin in nato nekako sfiltrirat/očistit :)
<CrazyLemon> kar ravno ni idealna rešitev..js bi rad združil da je Tolmin: ta ulica, pa še tista pa ta etc.
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa obupam pa samo preverim če se omenja koper pa moja ulica pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp> to je typical msev- rešitev
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> he's on to something! :>
<metalcamp> vrnem se čez nekaj minut pa bova nekaj pogruntala :)
<CrazyLemon> nice one..sm to že večkrat uporabil na msev- ..worked every time :>
<zdobbie> https://gfycat.com/AdoredRevolvingBluebird
<Pepelka> funny GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch this GIF on Gfycat. Discover more funny GIFs on Gfycat.«
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, no, nisi msev-, ti vsaj opišeš problem kot se šika :)
<metalcamp> kaj pa scrapaš?
<metalcamp> izpade elektrike?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.elektro-primorska.si/omrezje/obvestila-o-izklopih
<metalcamp> zadnjič si nekaj pisal o tem
<Pepelka> Obvestila o izklopih | Elektro Primorska
<CrazyLemon> yup
<Pepelka> »Spoštovani odjemalec Elektra Primorska d.d. Na naši spletni strani omogočamo sprotno spremljanje informacij o napovedanih izklopih električne energije.Dela na elektroenergetskih napravah so skrbno«
<CrazyLemon> go je a mess za scrapeanje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim da se..osnovne zadeve
<CrazyLemon> dokler pa moraš mal bl izluščit podatke..pa je tko no..beyond me :)
<metalcamp> ok, torej te zanima "nadzorništvo: tolmin"
<CrazyLemon> dejva raje en bl..konkreten primer vzet
<metalcamp> no, predlagaj
<CrazyLemon> ok..nadzorništvo tolmin ampak tisto za 12.12 od 8:00 do 15:00
<CrazyLemon> ne vem katerega gledaš zdaj
<CrazyLemon> ker tale ma največ različnih mest
<CrazyLemon> aha..oba tolmina mata več različnih lokacij
<CrazyLemon> ok..go on :D
<metalcamp> pa res
<metalcamp> sem mislil, da je samo en
<metalcamp> no, saj nima veze, malenkostna deviacija :)
<metalcamp> greva čisto od začetka?
<CrazyLemon> fine with me :)
<CrazyLemon> https://codeshare.io/alRkj2    kle?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> Dec 10, 2016 4:27 PM - Codeshare
<metalcamp> lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš kaj piše/lahko urejaš?
<CrazyLemon> s#/#&
<metalcamp> vidim, rabim trenutek ali dva, da si pripravim okna, da bom vse naenkrat videl
<msev-> a pol morm naslednjič bl natančno opisat problem ;)
<msev-> zakaj je vse zelen na tej spletni strani
<msev-> nč ne vidm teksta
<msev-> a sta že kj ugotovila metalcamp pa CrazyLemon :D
<yang> This email is to notify you that someone recently tried to log into your Paypal account from another computer or mobile device from other location with IP 37.89.535.811.
<zdobbie> IP je mal napacen
<yang> bravo
<idiotern1> men se ne zdi
<idiotern1> sej ti mors itak sam na url kliknt pa not geslo vtipkat
<idiotern1> ip tle ni tok bistven podatek
<zdobbie> 256-1024 range ma mislim da dark net
<dz0ny> idiotern1: lol
#ubuntu-si 2016-12-11
<Lurker69> >Basically, you’re either dealing with Mossad or not-Mossad. If your adversary is not-Mossad, then you’ll probably be fine if you pick a good password and don’t respond to emails from ChEaPestPAiNPi11s@virus-basket.biz.ru. If your adversary is the Mossad, YOU’RE GONNA DIE AND THERE’S NOTHING THAT YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT. The Mossad is not intimidated by the fact that you employ https://. If the Mossad wants your data, they’re going to use
<Lurker69> a drone to replace your cellphone with a piece of uranium that’s shaped like a cellphone, and when you die of tumors filled with tumors, they’re going to hold a press conference and say “It wasn’t us” as they wear t-shirts that say “IT WAS DEFINITELY US,” and then they’re going to buy all of your stuff at your estate sale so that they can directly look at the photos of your vacation instead of reading your insipid emails about them
<Lurker69> . In summary, https:// and two dollars will get you a bus ticket to nowhere. Also, SANTA CLAUS ISN’T REAL. When it rains, it pours.
<pitastrudl> lurker pls
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dota2.com/700
<Pepelka> Dota 2 - 7.00
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny must be excited
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo težave s povezovanjem v tujino?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon how
<zdobbie_> like, economics?
<CrazyLemon> like..you guys so slow its all a-ok now
<CrazyLemon> in..spet težave
<CrazyLemon> 27 packets transmitted, 9 received, 66% packet loss, time 26404ms
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 25.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @11/12/2016 15:57:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.52+N,+15.88+E
<Lurker69> se opravičujem za linijo
<Lurker69> siol kriv se mi zdi druga zgleda ok
<Lurker69> http://image.prntscr.com/image/1f32fb6e4f72474dbf984c6131b87941.png
<zdobbie_> redeemed
<zdobbie_> https://i.redd.it/h3nrjty37x2y.jpg
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tci_dWusz-o
<Pepelka> Vivaldi played by a 6-year-old violinist (with orchestra) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Soloist, Ursula Parker (6 years old) is playing Vivaldi's Violin Concerto in A minor, 3rd movement. She is also an actress.«
<zdobbie_> glumi igranje violine
<zdobbie_> kok ma mejhno violino
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN2SQ4m7M04
<Pepelka> Andre Rieu & 3 year old violinist, Akim Camara 2005 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Andre Rieu introduces 3yr old violinist, Akim Camara, during his 'Flying Dutchman Concert' at Parkstad Stadium in the Nederlands (2004). Akim (born 27 Octobe...«
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SE222v1eyM
<Pepelka> Alexandr Hrustevich Vilnius 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »1.A.Vivaldi-P.Fenyuk. The four seasons "Summer" 1-3part 2.A.Borodin-A.Glazunov-S.Naiko Petite Suite: "Reverie"«
<yang> Moj sosed ni maral harmonke igrat, je sel rajs v Nemcijo za 3000 eur avte sraufat
<yang> Ko je bil se mulc mi je foter dajal zepnino, ce je harmonko spilal
<yang> mu
<idiotern1> to ste sinovi bogatih taki
<yang> pol je pa rajs kupval dele za avto
<yang> z zepnino
<yang> hm kupil sem ingverjeve bonbone za 1eur pa so kar v redu
<yang> malo pecejo
<yang> zdobbie_: kva je ze un zaen k pr nas igra tango in podobno take na harmonko
<idiotern1> kje "pr nas"
<yang> Marko Hatlak
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIhcGdd1Z7Y
<Pepelka> Tango 1 - Marko Hatlak with guests Karmen Pečar Koritnik, Funtango and Moonlight Sky - YouTube
<Pepelka> »World premiere of Marko Hatlak's copyright song TANGO 1 Marko Hatlak - accordion (Funtago) Karmen Pečar Koritnik - cello Dejan Gregorič – violin (Funtago) Ja...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3-diqR41yo
<Pepelka> Russian way of playing accordion - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.videobash.com After seeing the gimmick and then seeing how much time was left in the video, I was sure it was going to lose its humor soon. I stan...«
<speed-> slax0r ej pardon!
<speed-> nisem mel casa :p
<speed-> hardcore vikend
<yang> speed-: ti delas tam v Grazu, poznas kaj ta "Primark" store v Seierberg ? Kaksna kvaliteta je to ?
<speed-> yang ne poznam jaz NIC
<idiotern1> mocno dvomim :)
<idiotern1> ja, evo
<speed-> 100metrov okoli firme
<idiotern1> kaj ce on tam delat :)
<idiotern1> ce ne zna nemsko
<speed-> mogel bom sam hodit gor
<speed-> kaj ma to veze
<speed-> :D
<yang> idiotern1: saj ve povedati "rabbat rabbat"
<yang> ceprav tej avstrijci eh, ne poznajo besede "popust"
<speed-> ja
<speed-> bolj tezko :D
<yang> bolse se z Italjancki zdilati
<yang> Vcasih si samo omenil "Senza IVA" pa so ze dali 40% popusta
<speed-> ej ka pa moj stari dela zdaj sem skoraj crkno od smeha
<speed-> pridem dol v kuhinjo pa vidim to
<idiotern1> kasn rabbat
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/15397729_1151384258249880_1905922655_o.jpg?oh=834f097b4c674c364d05724aeb60d391&oe=58504CA7
<idiotern1> TOP ANGEBOT
<speed-> pa ga vprasam ka v pizdi delas :D
<speed-> "topim si cokolado"
<speed-> :))
<yang> mogoce je videl oddajo kako maffine narest
<speed-> prevec prostega casa ma, da lahko na take gluposti brodi
<yang> he, ta zagrebska rezina pa ne zgleda slabo
<yang> pri nas so 2 kosa 1,99 eur
<yang> sam je una fila noter kr navaden puding
<speed-> eh to mati pece
<speed-> :)
<speed-> oz dela kakor koli pac se to dela
<speed-> kaj te jaz vem :p
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/Y2LwN7O.jpg
<zdobbie> not really, I know more
<zdobbie> but the joke is there
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> https://i.reddituploads.com/520e92aa533947d981c8648593dc799f?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=d912f2e7d4aeaff033b68817b07c5a6e
<speed-> haha
<speed-> joj vceraj je valda toliko ljudi zgubilo izpite
<speed-> ka je policajov bilo
<speed-> nas so cakali prasci :D
<speed-> smo avte pustili vse okoli
<speed-> prvic v ziljenju sem to naredo
<speed-> pa ziher bi zgubo izpit :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-w5wbu7GBE
<Pepelka> The Lead with Jake Tapper Cold Open - SNL - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jake Tapper (Beck Bennett) speaks with Kellyanne Conway (Kate McKinnon) and future head of the DEA, Walter White (Bryan Cranston), about President-elect Dona...«
<slax0r> yang: primark, kvaliteta taksna da je kar ni
<slax0r> primerno ceni
<slax0r> speed-: idi v rit :(
<CrazyLemon> f rit!
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> slax0r jah
<speed-> ce pa se zalomilo
<speed-> bon v prihodnjih dneh sel ta! :D
<speed-> pa poiscem
<speed-> nisem nic kriv stari
<speed-> z vsemi 4 sem se brano
<speed-> pa so v mene livali
 * CrazyLemon se gre igrat..če bi se kdo rad igral you are welcome to join
<yang> slax0r: ok slax0r hvala
<yang> slax0r: je kaj boljsega tam v Seierberg ?
<speed-> yang pa valda je, ker je tam valda 500 trgovin :D
<slax0r> speed-: ce te nebi pozno bi ti vrvo
<slax0r> hehehe
<slax0r> yang: normalno... skoraj boljse da si vzames sotor zraven pa prespis na parkiriscu, ker v enem dnevu ne bos videl vsega
<slax0r> primark je pac...poceni, guzva nonstop
<slax0r> mene spominja kot na en nkd ali kik
<slax0r> mas vse ampak pac..
<slax0r> zena kupla jakno tam za 20 eur se mi zdi
<yang> ok
<slax0r> zadrga se je pokvarila mislim da po drugem zapetju
<slax0r> smo menjali pa je zdaj dokaj ok
<yang> priporocila mi je neka znanka, sam je rekla da dobi 30 oblacil za 100 eur, pa sem bil malo skepticen
<speed-> low budget kitajci to delajo
<speed-> :)
<yang> slax0r: jaz sem lani  podaljsal jakni  zivljenje, sem menjal zadrgo za 3 eur
<yang> sem sel prov tja kjer delajo zadrge
<yang> no tale nasvet dam zastonj, ce bo kdo kdaj rabil menjati zadrgo - tule se gre http://www.zadrge-bvd.si/
<Pepelka> Zadrge - BVD
<Pepelka> »BVD TRADING d.o.o., Ljubljana, izdelovanje zadrg. Tržaška cesta 330, 1000 LJUBLJANA; Tel.: 01 7296400, info@bvd-trading.si«
<CrazyLemon> omg..tile turki so hujši k rusi
<CrazyLemon> you can quote me on that
<CrazyLemon> evo dota fans..jutri http://www.dota2.com/700
<Pepelka> Dota 2 - 7.00 - The New Journey
<slax0r> yang: no, tak poceni spet ni :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-04
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 15.km  S od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @04/12/2017 05:04:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+14.48+E
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp-> jutro
<msev-> ma ne k me je povabla domov mi je rekla da hoče sam da spiva :D
<msev-> pol pa nism mogu met roke pr seb :D
<msev-> mogoče jo je to zjebal :D
<msev-> sam sj je pustila, kaj nj :) dec sm nism baba
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9587.98, low: 8848.69, high: 9800.00, bid: 9587.98, ask: 9594.47
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> o/
<speed-> ka delamo
<zdobbie> ponedeljkamo
<b4d_> :D
<zdobbie> rapport za prejsnji teden spisem, pa se grem nazaj ulezt
<metalcamp-> zdobbie: productivity level over 9000 :>
<zdobbie> only God can judge me!
<zdobbie> and her existance stil has to be proven
<speed-> I sense feminis
<speed-> feminism*
<napsy> feniminizem
<metalcamp-> zdobbie: did you just assume God's gender?
<metalcamp-> zomg
<speed-> ne samo logicno sklepa
<speed-> svet je totalke zjeban -> more biti zenska
<speed-> :D
<speed-> simpul
<idioterna> nc ni zjeban
<speed-> itak da je
<idioterna> kaj je pa zjebanga
<idioterna> looks perfect to me
<speed-> ja pa meni je tudi kul
<speed-> ampak mnogim pa ni
<speed-> sicer se jaz za to glih ne sekiram prevec
<idioterna> aha, to da je tebi kul je uresnic tvoja stvar
<idioterna> da drugim ni je pa baba kriva?
<speed-> da
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> men se pa lih obratno zdi
<speed-> faking shit nekaj bom mogel delat v unitiju v kratkem
<speed-> v zadnjem mesecu sem 1k eur fuknil v asset storu, delam pa nic :D
<metalcamp-> torej samo hoardaš? :D
<zdobbie> ubuntu unityju?
<speed-> unity3d *sigh*
<speed-> ja hoardam
<speed-> ampak vse ka sem vzel je useful!
<speed-> no trenutno se useless z moje perspektive :Å¡p
<zdobbie> kaj bos kulskega naredu?
<zdobbie> bo v VR?
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> jebes vr
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9575.59, low: 8848.69, high: 9800.00, bid: 9575.59, ask: 9585.40
<msev-> damn dons se dobim spet s tole :D
<msev-> nevem kko nej handlam z njo da bi si maksimiral možnosti :D
<zdobbie> naredi se tezko dosegljivega
<zdobbie> i.e. ne it
<speed-> lol
<speed-> good one :D
<speed-> play hard to get!
<speed-> or just play dead :p
<msev-> meh
<msev-> bo pa kšn drug šel namest mene :P
<speed-> se bojis?
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> strah ga je konkurence.. pol ga bo Å¡ele odje**la :>
<msev-> ja zj morm vidt kje sm ane
<speed-> a bos nam povedal jutri?
<speed-> :p
<idioterna> msev-: no dej mal bl razloz to
<idioterna> msev-: a to je ta k sta cez noc poredna, zjutri ti pa rece da ma rajs bivsiga?
<b4d_> msev-: slike!
<pitastrudl> cajt for 1050ti
<speed-> ok pubeci
<speed-> samsung smart view
<speed-> probal kdo?
<speed-> rad bi gledal filme na tv, prek wifi
<speed-> prek compa
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> bou
<idioterna> ne poznamo, mamo kodi na rpi
<pitastrudl> kodi best
<speed-> pa ves da nebom mel nekaj dodatnega v tv vklopleno pa da je nevem kaj :D
<idioterna> sej se ne vidi
<idioterna> naselotejpas zadej na tcv
<idioterna> na tv
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je novega v 12-03 releaseu?
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/news/hackerone-vlc
<jabuk> HackerOne VLC | Joinup
<johnnyyy> ojla druzba, pozna kdo kaksnega studenta (ali pa je mogoce sam), ki pozna osnove: C/C++, HW (spajkanje), ARM Cortex (M* in A*) arhitekture, GNU/Linux, Android itd.... ter ima višek časa, ki bi ga bil pripravljen spremeniti v denar :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: limiti za tebe :P
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/travel_slovenia/status/935785362391257088
<jabuk> Discover Slovenia on Twitter: "LAKE BLED, Slovenia - sometime during the night it started #snowing in #Bled and all over the Alpine region of #Slovenia and by morning ther… https://t.co/FEEn5pxHbo"
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da je bled tako... purple
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od GROSUPLJA @04/12/2017 21:38:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+14.6+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-05
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> O/
<sasa84> jou jou
<zdobbie> heyo
<sasa84> uuu zdobbie <3
<Guest51> jou
 * Guest51 toddddd
<Guest51> eh
<toddddd> jutro?
<sasa84> jutro toddddd :D
<toddddd> whats up
<idioterna> o
<b4d> a obstaja kaksen dirt chip mini laptop oz netbook kot so jih imenovali, taksen kot je bil Asus EEE pc?
<dz0ny> chromebook asus
<pitastrudl> b4d: kolega ga je kupil nedavno na bolšjaku :D
<pitastrudl> zanimiva stvarca
<dz0ny> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Chromebook-inches-CB3-131-Celeron/dp/B01FFBN4W4/
<speed-> keri 4k monitor priporocate
<speed-> tam 28"
<speed-> po jew-price
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tezko recem k nism nc pametnga sprobal
<idioterna> js mam 27" pa mislm da sm dal ene 500
<idioterna> nek dell ips
<idioterna> kr ok je
<speed-> https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/d0a13a541
<jabuk3> Comparison between: 28" Asus PB287Q, 28" Samsung U28E850R, 28" Samsung U28E590D
<speed-> kerega? :D
<jabuk3> Comparison between: 28" Asus PB287Q, 28" Samsung U28E850R, 28" Samsung U28E590D
<dz0ny> .roll U28E850R,PB287Q,U28E590D
<jabuk3> PB287Q
<zdobbie> kva pa vem
<zdobbie> .roll U28E850R,PB287Q,U28E590D
<jabuk3> U28E590D
<metalcamp-> lemme try
<metalcamp-> .roll U28E850R,PB287Q,U28E590D
<jabuk3> PB287Q
<metalcamp-> we have a winner!
<speed-> FU
<speed-> ;D
<sasa84_> .roll zdobbie CrazyLemon
<jabuk3> zdobbie CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> .roll zdobbie, CrazyLemon
<jabuk3>  CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> huh
<sasa84_> a viddte da ne dela tale roll!
<sasa84_> 3x probamo
<sasa84_> .roll zdobbie, CrazyLemon
<jabuk3>  CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> .roll zdobbie, CrazyLemon
<jabuk3>  CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> f**k
<sasa84_> :\
<sasa84_> sorči zdobbie
<sasa84_> roll sasa84_ , CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> roll sasa84_, CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> .roll .btc eur, .btc usd
<jabuk3> .btc eur
<sasa84_> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jabuk nows
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk3> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9946.97, low: 9370.98, high: 9972.00, bid: 9915.70, ask: 9946.97
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> Ta mesec ste prehodili 19 km
<CrazyLemon> 30 ur preživetih v vozilu ta mesec
<sasa84_> ooo
<sasa84_> kje pa to spremljaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ google maps mi pošlje summary
<sasa84_> a ja?
<idioterna> svasta.
<idioterna> js ta mesec sploh se nism bil v vozilu
<idioterna> a to november?
<CrazyLemon> november ja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ https://www.google.com/maps/timeline?pb
<jabuk3> Prijava – Google Računi
<CrazyLemon> a se razume kdo v premijske razrede?
<CrazyLemon> zav. agent mi daje ponudbo z enakim premijskim razredom
<CrazyLemon> torej 45% popust
<CrazyLemon> enako kot sm mel že lani
<matjaz> ej msev-
<matjaz> a je na KI sploh Å¡e kdo normalen?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz če drogo kuhajo.. kako bodo bli normalni
<CrazyLemon> oz. vidu sm eno luštno v prispevku.. tko da tudi če ni normalna i don't mind :D
<matjaz> u!
<matjaz> najdi posnetek
<matjaz> pa to glede kuhanja ... makes sense :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk3> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9897.03, low: 9415.00, high: 9972.00, bid: 9874.21, ask: 9897.03
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sm mislu da si ga vidu..hence the question :D
<matjaz> nisem gledal, slišal sem ga :)
<zdobbie_> kva je spet blo na KI?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ neki je govoril da oni ne kuhajo droge in da bodo tožili vse ki to govorijo
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi o tem da se je tist pritožil na obsodbo or smth like that
<pcpostar> Zivjo everyboy. Anyone alive over here?
<CrazyLemon> nope..but they are alive over there
 * CrazyLemon points into the distance
<pcpostar> Iscem info. Ubuntu, mixxx, controler na usb, vsaj dvokanalana zvocna na usbju, predposlusanja , alsa low latenscy, je obvezen? Take stvari. Kejnizkusenj? Za vrtet rabm za eno zurko, pa bi vrtel s kompa.
<CrazyLemon> what the fucking fuck.. upgrejdam temo na wordpressu.. in suddenly so snežinke na strani
<CrazyLemon> what the fucking fuck man
<idioterna> ja zima je
<pcpostar_> Changelogs :)
<CrazyLemon> uu dunkirk je na pašnikih
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, dunkirk? a vhs??
<idioterna> a resn dunkirk
<idioterna> k uni hdts so ze dolg
<CrazyLemon> kaj je hdts?
<CrazyLemon> Dunkirk 2017 BRRip 1080p DD5 1 H265-d3g      <- resn
<idioterna> hd telesync al kaj ze
<idioterna> posnet s hd kamero v kinu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a je legit
<CrazyLemon> idioterna of course
<CrazyLemon> a bi rad link?
<sasa84_> valda, true vhs!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, link? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti maš vhs :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako zavraga dequeueam script? wp_dequeue_script('snowstorm');
<CrazyLemon> doesn't seem to work
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, valda... vhs pa full hd tv zravn prklopm :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dej magnet
<idioterna> ce mas
<idioterna> tnx
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nimam magneta.. lahk ti sam .torrent nekam uploadam
<idioterna> kr na jure@hehe.si ?
<CrazyLemon> kr na pvt :)
<CrazyLemon> maš
<idioterna> hvala
<idioterna> kok ratio pustim?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mam dovolj bufferja da ni treba pustit nič :)
<idioterna> pol bom default
<idioterna> 10:1
<CrazyLemon> sounds fine to me :)
<zdobbie_> zakaj pa ne bi na KI drogo kuhal?
<idioterna> mene bl zanimajo podrobnosti o msevovih odnosih
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima kako za vraga blokiram tole
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/themes/enigma/js/snowstorm.js
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kaj pa vhs zame?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ no vhs for you :/
<sasa84_> piratebay for me!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk3> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9960.89, low: 9562.00, high: 9979.79, bid: 9949.29, ask: 9960.89
<CrazyLemon> its happening
<CrazyLemon> Zdravo, draga! Star sem 30 let!
<CrazyLemon> Moje ime je Anika! Preberite vse od zacetka do konca.
<CrazyLemon> Sem posten in lepo dekle!
<CrazyLemon> maan..i love spam
<pcpostar_> haha, top! More!
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-06
<speed-> feget od btcja...
<zdobbie> que paso?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 10448.98, low: 9662.11, high: 10449.00, bid: 10425.00, ask: 10448.99
<zdobbie> hm
<zdobbie> https://www.vecer.com/na-kemijskem-institutu-v-ljubljani-ne-izdelujemo-in-ne-prodajamo-drog-6361359
<jabuk> Večer - Na Kemijskem inštitutu v Ljubljani: "Ne izdelujemo in ne prodajamo drog"
<jabuk> 201
<zdobbie> msev-: kaj gre najbolj skoz trg?
<speed-> to ka on nuca na babah :D
<speed-> pac more v realni situaciji testirat
<slax0r> morning bitches
<msev-> včer je blo tko 10 novinarjev na KI
<msev-> med drugim tut un Konde :D
<zdobbie> ste mel degustacijo?
<b4d> msev-: mislim da sem pravi cajt zapustil to ustanovo :D
<b4d> dej kak dober trac no
<b4d> nic ne vem kaj delate :D
<b4d> znanost zgleda da ne :D
<metalcamp-> jutro
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-07
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11997.00, low: 10350.00, high: 12150.00, bid: 11980.65, ask: 11997.00
<speed-> FU BTC
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11977.80, low: 10350.00, high: 12150.00, bid: 11916.03, ask: 11977.77
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12170.00, low: 10350.00, high: 12170.00, bid: 12110.01, ask: 12170.00
<slax0r> 15k by 15th?
<slax0r> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> hejhou slax0r
 * sasa84 diha slax0r za ovratnik
<slax0r> opa
<sasa84> .yt predin ne mi dihat za ovratnik
<slax0r> kaj pa delas tam odzadaj?
<jabuk> Zoran Predin Lacni Franz - Ne mi dihat za ovratnik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfIHSPKRi0I
<sasa84> slax0r, kukam
<slax0r> kaj pa? :O
<sasa84> windows 10 na namizju
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> ugasni to
<slax0r> pa hitro roke umit
 * sasa84 je na ubuntu!
<slax0r> aja, meni gledas win 10
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<slax0r> ta bo pa tezka :)
<sasa84> slax0r, https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3ufw2hzz5awfir/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-12-07%2009-15-29.png?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2017-12-07 09-15-29.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<slax0r> sasa84: https://ptpb.pw/OZLe.png
<slax0r> :P
 * sasa84 skrola ko nora na 17.3, da vse lahko pogleda
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> irc zgleeda zlo fensi:P
<sasa> uu
<sasa> mal mi je nepregledno četat iz terminala :P
<sasa> 3
<slax0r> ne uporabljam GUI aplikacij
<slax0r> razen browserja :)
<speed-> do 17:24 si delal
<speed-> nejsi normalen!
<b4d> slax0r: hi-five
<slax0r> speed-: v sluzbi bil
<speed-> no
<speed-> v sluzbi bil :D
<slax0r> b4d: to the face?
<slax0r> with a chair?
<b4d> slax0r: naaah, tak prijaze hi-five :) for the terminal
<slax0r> b4d: aja, gladly!
<b4d> :)
<sasa84> slax0r, xchat he čist fajn :P
<slax0r> sasa84: ampak...potem moram uporabljat misko :(
<sasa> ma kaj vem ...
<slax0r> sasa: ja kerega pa uporabljas? :)
<sasa84> slax0r, irssi
<slax0r> irssi je zakon :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lepe snežinke!
<sasa> slax0r: daj mi piši privaat nekaj, da vidim kako obvešča
<sasa> kam pa se da irssi scripte?
<sasa> .irssi ne radi
<slax0r> ~/.irssi/scripts
<b4d> opa sasa irssi :D
<sasa84> a skripte je treba za vsakič zagnat?
<slax0r> sasa84: /script autorun imeskripte
<sasa84> ok
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<sasa84> kul
<sasa> hm
<sasa84> .terminal
<sasa84> .radioterminal
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Fazerdaze - Lucky Girl. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My4j3vgFxbE
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 ponudi milko choco-swing ... bo kdo?
<Matthai> sasa84, če prideš zvečer v Poligon, bom pa res eno vrstico :-)
<sasa84> poligon?
<sasa84> eno vrstico... ko da mam koko :D
<sasa84> milka choco-swing ... koka za "vadbišče za samozaposlene profesionalce in ustvarjalne skupnosti delujoče na polju kreativnih ekonomij, socialnega podjetništva in kulture."
<dz0ny> sasa84: crowd > think CrazyLemon * 30
<sasa84> o đizs dz0ny ... to more bit pa grozno!
<sasa84> a si predstavljaš planico s CrazyLemon ?!
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12635.98, low: 10350.00, high: 12635.98, bid: 12635.90, ask: 12635.98
<zdobbie> lol
<slax0r> zdobbie: almost like 2k
<slax0r> except for the 1 in front
<sasa84> slax0r, kam peleš gospo slax0r , ko boš zaslužu?
<sasa84> https://itsfoss.com/crossover-17-release/
<jabuk> CrossOver 17 Release Brings Microsoft Office 2016 to Linux
<jabuk> CrossOver is a premium tool that enables you to run several Windows applications on Linux and macOS. With the latest release of CrossOver, you can now install Microsoft Office 2016 on Linux.
<slax0r> sasa84: z tem koliko mam not in koliko lahko zasluzim, na kebab
<sasa84> :/
<sasa84> kebab bo ukinjen slax0r ...Å¡e tega ne bo dobila ...
<sasa84> bo pa nek herbicid Å¡e 5 let :P
<sasa84> .yt sovražim herbicide
<jabuk> Zmelkoow-Herbicidi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCQjVsy46ZQ
<slax0r> sasa84: ce mi to naredijo potem se pa lahko obesim
 * sasa84 ni Å¡e nkoli jedla kebaba z mesom
<sasa84> tisto meso tam na palci mi nekej ne gre
<sasa84> pa jufka in to
<sasa84> pa mesni burek... jaz mam rada sirnico :D
<slax0r> ja moras pocakat da ti ga iz palice odreze
<slax0r> ne kar takoj, navali narode
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> slax0r je previden
<slax0r> https://i.redd.it/uwx8ea7t0g201.gif
<slax0r> leeeeeeerooooooy jeeeeenkiiiiiins
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> temu se mudi obrnt :P
<slax0r> samo si predstavljas, se lepo peljes po AC, pa naenkrat pred tabo, proti tebi, en terenec v luftu?
<slax0r> mislim da bi v tisti sekundi zmolil se tiste molitve ki se ne obstajajo
 * sasa84 bi se pokrižala in rekla "bog, a že zdej?"
<idioterna> js bi su s kolesom
<Matthai> sasa84, Poligon v Ljubljani, na Tržaški... danes je OpenData srečanje pa imava s kolegom eno predavanje o AI
<sasa84> lepo Matthai !
<sasa> exit
<sasa84> sensor za hdd temp (conky) me zajebava :\
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny FU
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> sašika
<speed-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13048.68, low: 10639.52, high: 13048.68, bid: 13000.10, ask: 13032.48
<speed-> ...
<speed-> kill me noaw
<matjaz> 2k by december!
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> http://assets.metacade.com/emulators/win311vr.html
<jabuk> Windows 3.1 in WebVR | JanusWeb
<slax0r> yaysus
<slax0r> wb
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13085.95, low: 10639.52, high: 13150.00, bid: 13085.94, ask: 13085.95
<slax0r> https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/game-over-steam-no-longer-accepts-bitcoin-due-to-high-fees-and-volatility/
<jabuk> Game Over? Steam Stops Accepting Bitcoin Due to High Fees, Volatility
<jabuk> Bitcoin recently hit $15,000, but gaming marketplace Steam recently announced it will no longer accept the cryptocurrency due to volatility and high fees
<zdobbie> 2K BY 2018
<sasa84> wuhuuuu, mi veri smart!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a streamy vse skupaj shrani v tmp???
<CrazyLemon> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 15718.37, low: 12400.00, high: 15723.00, bid: 15700.00, ask: 15718.36
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13360.00, low: 10639.52, high: 13403.71, bid: 13360.01, ask: 13363.15
<dz0ny> work dir
<dz0ny> filecache mapa
<CrazyLemon> where is this work dir
<CrazyLemon> ker zdaj prižgem kodi
<CrazyLemon> pa ni več videt dunkirka
<zdobbie> a ma vim kak hex mode?
<zdobbie> idioterna: ?
<idioterna> hmm
<idioterna> neki je ja
<idioterna> sam morm zmeri googlat
<idioterna> k iscem
<idioterna> mislm, k rabm hex editing
<zdobbie> :%!xxd
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 2.km  S od SLOVENSKIH KONJIC @07/12/2017 17:42:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+15.43+E
<sasa84> {pre_exec cat /etc/issue.net}
<sasa84> kaj je tukej narobe?conky napiše samo pre_exec
<sasa84> probala že release in lsb...ist šmorn...nč :)
<idioterna> zakaj pa {
<idioterna> kje mas to napisano
<sasa84> conky :D
<idioterna> sploh ne vem kaj to je :)
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m4x29y8k66iah4k/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-12-07%2019-13-26.png?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2017-12-07 19-13-26.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> tole na desni :D
<idioterna> a to k kaze vse zivo
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> morm gor
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13152.51, low: 10690.00, high: 13850.00, bid: 13152.48, ask: 13152.51
<metalcamp_> idioterna: nisem še uspel pogledati tvojega zadnjega talka. si mogoče omenil kaj glede zero downtime deploya?
<sasa84> ja to k kaže vse živo :D
<idioterna> metalcamp_: ja
<idioterna> metalcamp_: da je hard :)
<metalcamp_> hehe
<metalcamp_> moram se enkrat spravit zraven pa naštudirat ta kubernetes
<metalcamp_> priporočaš kakšne resource?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dodaj ga se enkrat pa ga bo rehashal
<CrazyLemon> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 15809.15, low: 12821.00, high: 15995.00, bid: 15773.90, ask: 15809.15
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako blokiram javascript v wordpressu, ki ga določena tema loada :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/blob/master/wordpress/wp-content/themes/enigma-child/functions.php#L12
<CrazyLemon> tole ne pomaga
<jabuk> ubuntu.si/functions.php at master · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si · GitHub
<jabuk> ubuntu.si - The Community webpage
<metalcamp_> si poskusil sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root? :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ej pametnjakoviči ....zakaj meni {pre_exec cat /etc/issue.net} izpiše v conky samo pre_exec
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> a manjka kakšen oklepajček, kaj drugega?
<sasa84> tud na lsb vrže samo pre_exec
<sasa84> dala execi 60 in radi!
<CrazyLemon> Some variables are also not available anymore in conky 1.10 eg. ${pre_exec ...}
<CrazyLemon> RTFM :)
<sasa84> RTFM...rad te ful mam?
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> conky zrihtan!
 * sasa84 pleše po mizah
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/JimBTC/status/938806560826019840
<jabuk> Jim on Twitter: "Banks are like https://t.co/jAGLu6gWnl"
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 13289.97, low: 10690.00, high: 13850.00, bid: 13250.00, ask: 13290.00
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kam me peleš, ko boš zaslužu?
<sasa84> do pavleta v piran? :P
<sasa84> no, razmisl ...jaz grem pa spat :D
<sasa84> nočko vsem :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgur.com/hAj8dHf.png
<dz0ny> pogruntat je treba kdo injecta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej sm pogruntal
<CrazyLemon> sam ne pomaga :)
<CrazyLemon> ne snowfall ne snowflakes
<dz0ny> pa rm :) pomaga
<CrazyLemon> poskusu deregister_script pa dequeue script
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. to je lame rešitev :) pa kratkotrajna :D
<dz0ny> po moje en js injecta
<dz0ny> ker theme nikjer ne deklarira
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/themes/enigma/js/snowstorm.js
<CrazyLemon> tole se loada
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gre blokira
<CrazyLemon> t
<dz0ny> snow
<dz0ny> its nsnow
<dz0ny> wp_dequeue_script('snow');
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/yfqpOjf.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !
<CrazyLemon> ty <3
<CrazyLemon> no more fucking snow
<idioterna> i want snow!
<CrazyLemon> pejt na kredarico!
<CrazyLemon> nč.. ln
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> pa sliko morš posodobit
<dz0ny> k ta unity je dej blasphemy
<dz0ny> idioterna: kak talk si ti mel'
<idioterna> dz0ny: ma bl tak uizi filozofski
<idioterna> nc nism pokazu
<idioterna> dz0ny: kako sm probu avtomatizirat k8s setup za vse cloude s terraformom
<idioterna> ampak zdej majo vsi itak native, odkar je aws announcal EKS
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-08
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12844.70, low: 10690.00, high: 14095.06, bid: 12844.67, ask: 12938.95
<metalcamp-> jutro
<sasa84> abu :D
<metalcamp-> sup
<sasa84> bo bo :d
<sasa84> pa na temni strani metalcamp- ? :D
<idioterna> o
<metalcamp-> sasa84: can't complain :)
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> živjo napsy
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://stareslike.cerknica.org/2017/12/08/1971-ravbarkomanda-nenacrtovani-odcep-za-unec/
<jabuk> 1971 Ravbarkomanda – Nenačrtovani odcep za Unec | Stare slike
<jabuk> Priprave na gradnjo avtoceste Vrhnika-Postojna so trajale pet let, dela pa so se uradno začela 23. maja 1970. Gradnja 32 kilometrov dolgega odseka avtoceste je bila razdeljena na tri pododseke: Vrhnika-Logatec, Logatec-Unec in Unec-Postojna. Največji zalogaj na odseku med Uncem in Postojno je predstavljal viadukt Ravbarkomanda, gradbišče tega odseka vidimo na fotografiji, posneti julija 1971.…
<sasa84> dz0ny, se mi zdi, da je bla cesta takrat boljša kt zdej :P
<dz0ny> men je blo bl funny to da je blo gerovo pod cerkniško občino :D
<dz0ny> now hardcore cro
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ah ja.. :)
<sasa84> na freenode sem prosila za unaffiliated cloak
<sasa84> a to dolg traja?
<sasa84> ps. dz0ny, zdej mam pa ful lep conky :P
<sasa84> mogoče dam še 1 slikco not...to je to
<sasa84> tam k je temp, dam npr. CrazyLemonona
<msev-> https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/12/05/new-generation-huami-amazfit-smartwatch-2-coming-pre-orders-opens-wednesday/
<jabuk> New Generation Huami AMAZFIT Smartwatch 2 Coming, Pre-Order Opens Wednesday - Gizmochina
<msev-> jebemo
<msev-> js sm pa ravn pred 14 dnevi enko naroču
<msev-> sam dobr je bla okol 90eur tko da dobr deal
<msev-> oziroma sploh nevem kok sm dal manj pomoje k 90
<metalcamp-> lol msev-
<metalcamp-> a nisi skoraj več kot leto kolebal, če bi kupil ali ne?
<msev-> ja no
<msev-> ah sj nima veze sj bo zame čist super zadeva
<msev-> vseen mi je kaj bo mela verzija 2 :D
<msev-> bom jo kupu potem predn bojo zamenjal na verzijo 3 :D
<dz0ny> msev-: https://i.imgur.com/rsFaDDV.png
<dz0ny> jst bi ti jo za 30€ prodal :D
<msev-> o fuk no
<msev-> to je pa res slabo :D
<msev-> zakaj si ravn ta ticwatch E kupu
<msev-> kok časa ji zdrži baterija (sam nima gpsa)
<dz0ny> ma gps
<dz0ny> 2dni
<dz0ny> če se igram 1dan
<dz0ny> nima pa 24 hr trackinga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042793852
<jabuk> Avtor NiceHasha je najbolj razvpiti slovenski heker | Dnevnik
<jabuk> Hekerji so izvedli napad na slovensko družbo NiceHash, ki se ukvarja z rudarjenjem kriptovalut in izpraznili digitalno denarnico, kjer se je shranjeval denar uporabnikov. Ukradli so približno 4700 bitcoinov, kar jer bilo v času kraje vredno 56 milijonov evrov. V podjetju so napad potrdili v izjavi za javnost, slovenska policija pa je tudi s pomočjo
<msev-> dz0ny, kolk časa pa s trackingom GPS
<dz0ny> nism se probu
<msev-> pol je isto k moj SW3
<msev-> sam da je okrogla
<msev-> crap za Å¡port
<dz0ny> wear uporablja telefon + interni gps
<msev-> sj vseen to je crap
<dz0ny> amzfir je kr vecja
<msev-> a boš sprogramiral app
<dz0ny> za ?
<msev-> oruxmaps ma sicer neki
<dz0ny> arso complications sm razmišljal da bi naredu
<msev-> sam je crap :D
<dz0ny> viewranger maš
<msev-> mah
<msev-> bolš je amazefit k ti zdrži 10 ur z gpsom ane :D
<msev-> v primerjavi s 5 urami k boš s tole uro dobil
<msev-> me prov zanima kaj bo ta nov amazefit naredu bolšga
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pride na pašnike the disaster artist?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12975.71, low: 10690.00, high: 14095.06, bid: 12900.02, ask: 12975.71
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> lignux
<jabuk> zdobbie: linux*
<matjaz> GNU/linux*
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/5us23IE.jpg
<matjaz> ja!
<matjaz> grem gledat
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek created zdobersek/hackerman (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vb4f5
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/zdobersek/hackerman aeb9fe8 Zan Dobersek: HACKERMAN
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek opened pull request #83: HACKERMAN (master...zdobersek/hackerman) https://git.io/vb4fF
<matjaz> uff
<matjaz> better OP me!
<matjaz> https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/1EnJHhq8Jq8vDuZA5ahVh6H4t6jh1mB4rq
<jabuk> 1EnJHhq8Jq8vDuZA5ahVh6H4t6jh1mB4rq - Bitcoin address
<jabuk> 1EnJHhq8Jq8vDuZA5ahVh6H4t6jh1mB4rq Bitcoin address with balance chart
<matjaz> NiceHack wallet
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon closed pull request #83: HACKERMAN (master...zdobersek/hackerman) https://git.io/vb4fF
<CrazyLemon> matjaz your nicehack wallet? :>
<matjaz> pff! I wish!
<CrazyLemon> matjaž..same as..matjaž škorjanc.. i now know what you mean by 'i wish'
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> hackerman
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/5us23IE.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/releases/download/v0.0.8/service.streamy-0.0.8-2017-12-08T20.15.09.zip
<dz0ny> probi ce ti tole kaj bolje predvaja
<dz0ny> brez da prefetchaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne poroča pravih podatkov
<CrazyLemon> 4.05/4.16
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav sm pregledal celga
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> bo ok
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ne bo ! :D
<dz0ny> tist je meta stuff :)
<CrazyLemon> pa dvakrat je downloadal tale tvoj meta stuff
<CrazyLemon> tudi prej je bilo tam 4.0x
<CrazyLemon> pol pa kr naenkrat 3.99
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVekUZnW5iA
<jabuk> Affordable Smartwatches that Don't Suck? - Ticwatch S & E Showcase - YouTube
<jabuk> Thanks to Ticwatch for sponsoring this video! Use coupon code LINUSTECH to save 20% off the Ticwatch Sport or Express at https://goo.gl/kzkFSU Discuss on the...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti maš tole?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da
<dz0ny> bo kr pravilno
<dz0ny> tist "cache" je smart
<dz0ny> ce zmankuje prostora brise stare koscke
<dz0ny> aka torrent pieces
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny which one..s or e?
<dz0ny> e
<CrazyLemon> but why
<CrazyLemon> s is sexier..pa boljši gps ma
<dz0ny> debatable :)
<dz0ny> so pa dons dal patch
<CrazyLemon> ni debatable..res ma boljši gps.. :D
<dz0ny> k podalša baterijo kr občutno
<dz0ny> to ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..180USD za uro
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass.. for now :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon deleted zdobersek/hackerman at aeb9fe8: https://git.io/vb4mV
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-09
<CrazyLemon> https://magoo.github.io/Blockchain-Graveyard/
<jabuk> Blockchain Graveyard
<jabuk> A list of all massive security breaches or thefts involving blockchains.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: old.
<idioterna> a, ni
<idioterna> nicehash so dodal
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/cryptomanran/status/939165804809027585
<jabuk> Ran Neu-Ner on Twitter: "A boy asked his bitcoin-investing dad for 1 bitcoin for his birthday.Dad: What? $15,554??? $14,354 is a lot of money! What do you need $1… https://t.co/O3Sl7i2lrc"
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11274.90, low: 11190.00, high: 13398.04, bid: 11274.90, ask: 11299.93
<zdobbie> sem reku
<zdobbie> 2k by january
<CrazyLemon> december*
<zdobbie> JAKA
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ej, a ti je bil všeč dunkirk?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course :)
<sasa84> meni ne kaj preveč :\
<sasa84> malo pust film
<CrazyLemon> ti si pogrešala sex scenes ane
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): -1°C @09.12.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:51, Kulminacija: 11:58:53, Sončni zahod: 16:22:55
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kapetanija koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): -1°C @09.12.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:52, Kulminacija: 11:58:54, Sončni zahod: 16:22:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ma fuck off ti pa tvoj črnomelj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/vreme_avt.html
<jabuk> Podatki samodejnih postaj
<zdobbie> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @09.12.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:16, Kulminacija: 11:52:44, Sončni zahod: 16:14:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 42min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> works for me
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Kubed (233.9m): -2.8°C @09.12.2017 19:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:17, Kulminacija: 11:59:27, Sončni zahod: 16:23:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 48min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> sure
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -4°C @09.12.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%   megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:55, Kulminacija: 11:55:36, Sončni zahod: 16:19:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> sam par psotaj je
<dz0ny> zgleda jim je neki crknil
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 0°C @09.12.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:28, Kulminacija: 11:56:32, Sončni zahod: 16:19:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 46min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): -4°C @09.12.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%   megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:55, Kulminacija: 11:55:36, Sončni zahod: 16:19:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 47min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> A boy asked his bitcoin-investing dad for 1 bitcoin for his birthday.
<idioterna> Dad: What? $15,554??? $14,354 is a lot of money! What do you need $16,782 for anyway?
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 14170.16, low: 12701.05, high: 15998.50, bid: 14170.13, ask: 14170.16
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11911.03, low: 10360.00, high: 13398.04, bid: 11911.00, ask: 11911.03
#ubuntu-si 2017-12-10
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 11296.89, low: 10360.00, high: 13044.90, bid: 11235.02, ask: 11296.92
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km  Z od Å KOFJE LOKE @10/12/2017 08:16:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+14.21+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  Z od PIVKE @10/12/2017 08:41:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.69+N,+14.12+E
<sasa84> elow :D
<robert0> hi
<sasa84_> Å¡nof Å¡nof
 * sasa84 povoha CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> ježek, še živ?
<dz0ny> burja ga odnesla
<sasa84-> huh
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=x69bMN8MN-I
<jabuk> 14 in 1 Educational Solar Robot Kit (New) - YouTube
<jabuk> The solar powered robot can be transformed into 14 different robot modes which include a multitude of comical and functional movements. The user can easily c...
<CrazyLemon> s kakšno svetilko se mora posvetit na tole zadevo da se začne premikat? :)
<bud_spencer> ima kdo za prodati kakšno knjigo za Magento 2?
<dz0ny> fixed https://arso.herokuapp.com/
<jabuk> ARSO on map
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa je bilo narobe?
<dz0ny> mah google neki z https
<dz0ny> unsecure content
<CrazyLemon> classic google..being all protective and shit like that
<idioterna> nanny corpo.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12479.29, low: 10360.00, high: 12850.00, bid: 12450.00, ask: 12479.29
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/semibogan/status/939303968794058752
<jabuk> Fenrir on Twitter: "STOP! I JUST WANT TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT RESPONSIBLE DISCLOSURE! https://t.co/KQSx77DR6S"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny irl ^
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...najbolš reply je bil "Excuse me sir, do you have a moment to talk about our lord and savior Jesus Christ?" :D :D :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mormons come in all shapes and sizes :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> This is so hard to watch that it's almost.... unbearable.
<zdobbie> tristo kosmatih, kako cudne sale
<sasa84> .napoved
<jabuk> Zvečer in v noči na ponedeljek bo sneg povsod po nižinah prešel v dež, meja sneženja se bo še zviševala. Predvsem ponekod v severni Sloveniji bo možna tudi poledica. Krepil se bo jugozahodni veter. V ponedeljek zjutraj bo temperatura večinoma od 1 do 8, ob morju okoli 11 °C.
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo večinoma oblačno. V severovzhodnih krajih bo večinoma suho, drugod bodo padavine, ki bodo popoldne slabele in marsikje prehodno ponehale. Meja sneženja bo večinoma nad okoli 1800 m nad morjem. Pihal bo zmeren, ponekod tudi močan južni do jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 8 do 14, ob morju do 16 °C.
<jabuk> OPOZORILO
<jabuk> Jugozahodnik bo v višjih legah presegal hitrost 100 km/h, ponekod po nižinah pa 70 km/h.
<jabuk> V noči na ponedeljek pričakujemo obilne padavine predvsem na jugu in zahodu države.
 * sasa84 se prime zdobbie, da jo neb odpihnlo :D
<sasa84> je*
<CrazyLemon> .yt sia ho ho ho
<jabuk> Sia - Ho Ho Ho https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGanJGGVSrw
<sasa84> .yt rolling stones out of time
<jabuk> The Rolling Stones - Out Of Time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFe78Cm0YCE
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 12521.92, low: 10446.00, high: 12850.00, bid: 12521.92, ask: 12587.00
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si probu kej stremat?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 3.8°C @10.12.2017 22:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% južni veter 6.94 m/s (25.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:24, Kulminacija: 11:56:59, Sončni zahod: 16:19:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 8ur 45min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> res je, kr piha :P
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<idioterna> kako?
<sasa84> se pa poslavljam...šibam u mižiland :)
<idioterna> razn da piha
<sasa84> bo bo...zaspano :D
<idioterna> js tudi ze lezim
<sasa84> pa v redu...nimam se kej prtožvat :)
<idioterna> gospo cakam
<idioterna> kul
<sasa84> ooo, srečno idioterna !
<idioterna> lahko noc
<sasa84> lahkonočko
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-03
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> &facuet
<slax0r> &faucet
<slax0r> err
<sasa84> lp
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> helou miške
<sasa84> slax0r, o/
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon xoxo
<CrazyLemon> xoxo
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-04
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> o idioterna :)
<idioterna> kako kej
<idioterna> na rakeku je mraz, sm se peljal skozi par dni nazaj
<idioterna> nism bil oblecen za ustavljat se, sm bil cist presvican od rakitne
<CrazyLemon> layers man..you need more layers!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pluska pluska
<sasa84> :* :* :*
<sasa84> *voice*
<sasa84> idioterna, ja... saj mene ni bilo doma :)
<CrazyLemon> ++
<andrej> like an onion
<andrej> oh, no, wait, those were ogres, not idioterna :}
<idioterna> did you just assume my character sheet?
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-05
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooo slax0r xoxo
<slax0r> sasa84: <3
<sasa84> kje si mišek :D
<slax0r> pa evo me muca.. bezim pred tabo :D
<CrazyLemon> yay..ipv6 is back
<sasa84> ooo hvala za voice CrazyMelon / CrazyLemon
<sasa84> slax0r, ne smeš bežat... muca te hitr ujame :P
<CrazyMelon> POTRES
<CrazyMelon> or maybe its just me :D
<CrazyMelon> nope
<CrazyMelon> wasnt me
<CrazyMelon> http://potresi.arso.gov.si/potres/677555
<linkdoggo> ^ ARSO potresi ^
<CrazyMelon> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/1070384897313857536
<linkdoggo> ^ Scott Manley on Twitter: "This is the booster's POV - watch the right grid fin‌ " https://tinyurl.com/y7gkw32b ^
<CrazyLemon> TIL 'bout SVDSL
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1070399755526656000
<linkdoggo> ^ Elon Musk on Twitter: "Engines stabilized rocket spin just in time, enabling an intact landing in water! Ships en route to rescue Falcon.‌ " https://tinyurl.com/ybnczbyf ^
<sasa84> mijau
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj če bi npr sasa84 imela skoz voice, ko pride na kanal? :P
<idioterna> kaj pa ti bo?
<idioterna> sej loh tut brez njega nakladas?
<idioterna> al rabs za statusni simbol
<sasa84> idioterna, se mi zdi, da rabm priznanje za gofljanje
<sasa84> lej .... kdo fila loge? linkdoggo zihr ne
<linkdoggo> sasa84: Na mizu mizu mizu.
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a niso nafilani logi ze sami po seb priznanje
<idioterna> mislm sej ne da ti ne prvoscm voica
<idioterna> sam mislm da bos brez se srecnejsa, k spoznas resnico
<idioterna> al kko ze gre
<sasa84> idioterna, točno .... resnica me bo osvobodila :D
<idioterna> no vids!
<sasa84> bog in ne mamon!
<sasa84> proč od mene satan!
<sasa84> kvartopirci ne pridejo v nebeško kraljestvo!!! (aja ...to ni iz biblije) :P
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDDMNGCXgAAZRMI.jpg
<slax0r> sasa84: sej ves da miske pred muckami bezijo ;)
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-06
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> fedora or ubuntu za workstation?
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> slackware
<slax0r> evoga, nas prvi app :) datje mal zloadat, kak feedback napisat, porejtat itd: https://tonight.page.link/q2eoHxz6FZY8K9MN8 thanks
<sasa84> ej slax0r, en bug je
<sasa84> ko grem naroči, mi da error 444
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> čestitke za app :)
<sasa84> napsy, ne sprašuj takih vprašanj na ubuntu-si :P
<slax0r> sasa84: hm, a lahko mal bolj tocno poves? :)
<sasa84> slax0r, hec hec :)
<sasa84> nisem ga dala Å¡e dol
<sasa84> (app)
<sasa84> če bi bil krejzek tukej, bi mel čudno opombo :P
<msev-> odprem chat in sama sasa sporočila notr :D
<sasa84> lupus in fabulaaaaaaa
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^
<sasa84> msev-, sej zato pa si zaslužm voice za goflanje :P
<slax0r> sasa84: :O kr nisi se dala dol
<sasa84> oooo hvala CrazyLemon MišiLemon
<sasa84> xoxo
<msev-> evo jo Å¡efico :D
<sasa84> wihaaaaaa
<msev-> dj me mal potrepljej k sm pridn :D
<msev-> pišem doktorat :D
 * sasa84 klofne msev- 
<sasa84> a mi moraš zbujat krivdo? jaz gledam film namest dab delala doktorta!!!
<sasa84> doktorat*
<msev-> sasa84 vlada kanalu z železno pestjo :'( :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> msev-, priden priden fantke
<sasa84> fantek
<sasa84> na eno kinder čokoladko
 * msev- is afraid to eat it since it could be poisoned :D
<idioterna> chocoroofies?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si včeraj občutila potres? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nope.. nič :)
<sasa84> mucke moje, grem nekam zdej
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa se Å¡e pol tipkamo
<sasa84> čafči :D
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<CrazyLemon> o7
<slax0r> hellou sasa
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon za voice :D
<slax0r> si zloudala app? :P
<CrazyLemon> voice app?
<sasa84> slax0r, am.. :D
<sasa84> najbolš je tole, ko daš search https://www.dropbox.com/s/bk809vj17bgaftf/Screenshot_20181206-221753.png?dl=0
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm..očitno uporabljaš take appe pa ti je dal relevant search results
<sasa84> slax0r, ful hitro je vse skupej.... lepo zgleda
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> sasa84: tnx :D
<sasa84> in kar mi je najbolj kul... imate tud klasično glasbo
<sasa84> filharmonijo npr vidim
<slax0r> vse je
<slax0r> eventi, artisti, placi se rocno dodajajo na viberate.com
<slax0r> nekaj se jih pa poskrejpa iz razlicnih sourcov
<sasa84> suer...opera&balet
<sasa84> top
<slax0r> glad you like it ;)
<slax0r> daj na storu 5* :D
<sasa84> ok
<slax0r> ce ti je vsec, kar posharaj dalje :)
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> slax0r, ampak vidim, da pa ni npr vse iz filharmonije
<sasa84> v nedeljo grem na koncert, ko je v filharmoniji consortium musicum ...od händla mesija... pa ni not
<sasa84> https://www.filharmonija.si/koncerti/
<linkdoggo> ^ Koncerti – Slovenska filharmonija ^
<slax0r> ce je kak event ko ga ni, komot, na viberate.com dodat ;)
<slax0r> nix
<slax0r> odem spavat
<slax0r> jutri treba v lj
<slax0r> tnx za dl, pa 5*, itd itd :)
<slax0r> se slisimo
<slax0r> xoxo
<sasa84> papa slax0r
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-07
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<msev-> ej na unmu vašmu mapu za temperaturo mapa ni več na voljo :D
<msev-> zamenejte provider npr mapbox al neki
<msev-> :D
<msev-> arso map al nevem kko mate že naslov
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> hail
<speed-> BTC 2k dokonca leta?
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> pa kje si ti
<zdobbie> dva mesca te ze iscem, da te spravim kupovat
<speed-> pa tu sem
<speed-> nah
<speed-> pri 2k grem all in :D
<speed-> danes sem pa gajbo zasluzo !
<speed-> januarja sem stavil da bo pod 3k padel dokonca leta
<speed-> :))
<msev-> dz0ny[m], a maš mogoče ticwatch pro
<msev-> oziroma če ga ma kdo drug
<zdobbie> neb ti rajs doktorata pisu
<idioterna> speed-: hud short
<idioterna> to za gajbo
<speed-> ja
<speed-> glej pogumno
<speed-> za 10k eur mogel pasti se januarja :D
<speed-> pa danes se slavi!
<idioterna> moj nasvet je se vedno "ne kupit nad 2 jurja" :)
<speed-> ce pade pod 2 bom kupoval ja
<speed-> drugace pa fuck it :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=CS-GO-Danger-Zone
<linkdoggo> ^ Counter-Strike: GO Goes Battle Royale With Danger Zone - Phoronix https://tinyurl.com/yajl2edc ^
<CrazyLemon> a lahk nekdo potrdi da tole dela? :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ti si cs:go playa
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. če bi kdo rad igral tale danger zone thingie.. ping me in the evening
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo danger zone?
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> 4. v prvem gameu
<CrazyLemon> not bad
<zdobbie> ... od sestih ekip
<CrazyLemon> od 16 oseb
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie join in
<CrazyLemon> lets gang bang them
<CrazyLemon> je pa to nasplosno moj prvi game v csgo
<CrazyLemon> WON IT
<CrazyLemon> tale danger zone je fun
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-08
<LurkBaRu69> kek, rešu en problem
<LurkBaRu69> a ve kdro od česa bi biu tale sexy vijak?
<LurkBaRu69> https://imgur.com/a/fMpQvGc
<linkdoggo> ^ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ^
<LurkBaRu69> najdu sm ga u weed room u eni zapuščeni vili v celju
<LurkBaRu69> sm pru mislu da je od računalniškiga ohišja, sam navoj ne paše
<LurkBaRu69> in sm najdu enga avtista na IRCu ki je ugotovil od kod je :)
<LurkBaRu69> spoiler alert: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071JBCPWG?imprToken=98DgjP-Ogiwds1xULuJzjg&slotNum=0&ie=UTF8&camp=1789&linkCode=xm2&creativeASIN=B071JBCPWG
<linkdoggo> ^ Amazon.com: Fidget Spinner | Innoo Tech Six Wings Hands Spinner Figit Spinner | 100% Brass | Spins 3 - 5 Minutes | Spinner Fidget Toys | Anxiety Relie https://tinyurl.com/ybqynbqp ^
<slax0r> dz0ny[m]: kater password manager tool si ze ti omenu da uporabljas?
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/wxz9hzD.jpg
<CrazyLemon> slax0r try twitter
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi zdi da je omenjal enpass or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> stupid c4
 * CrazyLemon just killed himself
<zdobbie> oh noes
#ubuntu-si 2018-12-09
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dt2sEf0UwAAvsre.jpg:large
<sasa84> torej ... kako lahko zaključimo CrazyLemon ? :D
<idioterna> dobr marketing
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj bi ti zaključila
<sasa84> življenje ni potica
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a jaz imam zdej avtomatsko, da dobim voice? :P
<idioterna> zgleda da ja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope... its me..just waiting here
<CrazyLemon> you to enter
<CrazyLemon> so i could voice you
<sasa84> ooooh
<sasa84> thank you CrazyLemon xoxo
<sasa84> ju ar maj sanšajn!
<sasa84> https://gph.is/YBLP1n
<linkdoggo> ^ I Love You GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY ^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hey hey!
<CrazyLemon> this is purely sexual! no need to get all emotional !
<sasa84> sorči... sej veš... babe
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZIR5jDMY0Y
<linkdoggo> ^ Rudolph's Big Night - SNL - YouTube ^
<sasa84> oooo slax0r xoxo
<CrazyLemon> tale danger zone je addictive
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siwpn14IE7E
<slax0r> a tale?
<linkdoggo> ^ Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone (Video) - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r cs:go
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale bi lahk bil offical victory song :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-02
<msev-> pazi to
<msev-> prej mi ni bootal v linux ane
<msev-> zj mi pa kr naenkrat predlaga posodobitev na 18.04
<msev-> naredim. in zdaj boota. jupiii
<msev-> popravu se je :), miracle
<zdobbie> ^ this guy fucks
<msev-> a zato ne sprašujem več tok za linux al kaj
<CrazyLemon> https://telegra.ph/Private-Internet-Access-VPN-acquired-by-malware-business-founded-by-former-Israeli-spies-12-01
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-03
<speed-> HAI
<slax0r> SIEG HAIL
<slax0r> woah...
<slax0r> why I +o?
<speed-> u speshul
<slax0r> mama always said so
<speed-> mama ve
<speed-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-04
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://telegra.ph/Private-Internet-Access-VPN-acquired-by-malware-business-founded-by-former-Israeli-spies-12-01
<zdobbie> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-05
<CrazyLemon> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/19/09/21/0110240/systemd-homed-systemd-now-working-to-improve-home-directory-handling
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aoAGdYXp_4
<CrazyLemon> T-150'
<zdobbie> T-95'
<zdobbie> go4lunch
<CrazyLemon> T-50'
<zdobbie> u l8
<CrazyLemon> oh crap
<CrazyLemon> i wasnt live
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> T-100
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tdLOQZaws
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj-Qa3fr0vQ
<CrazyLemon> yay
<zdobbie> we did it
<CrazyLemon> twas all you
#ubuntu-si 2019-12-08
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/i/status/1203192665023467520
